# Aquatuning Support Thread



## Wassermann@AT (6. Mai 2009)

Liebe User von PCGH eXtreme! 

Um euch eine weitere Möglichkeit der Kontaktaufnahme mit *Aquatuning* zu geben eröffnen wir hier diesen Support-Thread. 

Mein Name ist Christian, ich werde diesen Thread betreuen. Einige von euch werden mich bereits aus anderen Foren unter dem Nick „Wassermann“ kennen oder bereits telefonisch oder per Email Kontakt mit mir als ''Herr Schultze'' aufgenommen haben. Um noch näher am Kunden zu sein könnt ihr hier nun Aquatuning über mich erreichen. Unter der Woche werde ich regelmäßig vorbeischauen um euch beratend zur Seite zu stehen und euch über Neuigkeiten zu informieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*In diesem Thread werden Fragen und Informationen zu Themen wie z.B.:*

- Fragen zu Produkten 
- Probleme bei Bestellung oder Bestellablauf
- technische Fragen
- Wünsche, Kritik und Anregungen
- Produktneuheiten
- sonstige Neuerungen 
- technische Innovationen

und vieles mehr behandelt.​
Um eine zügige Bearbeitung eurer Anfragen zu gewährleisten, ist es unerlässlich, daß ihr die Bestell - oder Kundennummer angebt. Euch interessiert ein Blick hinter die Kulissen? Ihr habt Fragen, Anregungen, Vorschläge für neue Produkte oder wünscht euch bestimmte Änderungen? Dann seid ihr in diesem Thread genau richtig... sagt uns eure Meinung und gebt Anregungen für Verbesserungen!

Zusätzlich zur Bearbeitung eurer Anfragen werden ich euch hier auch über interne Abläufe und Änderungen berichten, ihr seid hier also genau richtig um immer als Erste informiert zu sein! Hierzu bin ich besonders gespannt auf euer Feedback: Was interessiert euch besonders, über welche Änderungen wollt ihr informiert werden, wie gefallen euch die bisherigen Informationen? Schreibt es mir einfach!

Für Produkt und Kaufberatung empfehle ich die hier passenden Unterforen zu nutzen. 

*Ich freue mich schon auf eure (An)Fragen und werde versuchen sie alle schnellstmöglich zu beantworten!*

Weitere Informationen auch in unseren Commercial Networks:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christian​


----------



## Freestyler808 (6. Mai 2009)

hi Christian,

finde ich echt super so etwas 
wollte dich mal fragen wann ihr das wieder voll verfügbar habt

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lian Li PC-60FW - black - Window Lian Li PC-60FW - black - Window 73251

würde für meinen Freund ne wakü zusammen stellen also cpu+gpu und dieses Gehäuse dazu. Wie würde das alles versendet werden?

mfg Fabi


----------



## bundymania (6. Mai 2009)

_Euch interessiert ein Blick hinter die Kulissen?_


..ich warte ja immer noch auf nen Gruppenfoto von euch allen auf der Startseite !


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Mai 2009)

@Freestyler808
Zum einen ist klar, ab einem Bestellwert von 200€ sind alle Lieferungen innerhalb Deutschlands versandkostenfrei. Allerdings bilden Gehäuse hier eine Ausnahme: Da DHL einen nicht unerheblichen Betrag Sperrgutzuschlag nimmt, gilt das in deinem Fall nur für GLS und UPS. Wenn du unter den 200€ liegst Fallen die normalen gewichtsabhängigen Versandkosten an. Mehr dazu hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquatuning Versandkosten
Klar, durch das Gehäuse fällt DHL hier aus dem Rahmen.

@Andreas
Ja diese Idee kommt immer wieder auf! Vielleicht schreibe ich einmal eine Rundmail an alle das sie bis nächste Woche zum Frisör gegangen sein sollen denn dann komme ich mit der Kamera und mach mal Fotos


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (6. Mai 2009)

Hey Christian,
würde gern ne Wakü nur für CPU haben. Sollte alles unter 300 - 350€ liegen. Ich würde gerne eine die auch Overclocking aushält haben. Sollte optisch auch bisschen was haben^^(schläuche). Geht das???
MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## bundymania (6. Mai 2009)

Na Logo, sogar für die Hälfte !

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/40582-wakue-beispielkonfigurationen.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2009)

Ohne Wassermann etwas vorzuwerfen:
Ich würde sogar grundsätzlich dazu raten, sich Produktempfehlungen nicht bei jemandem zu holen, der mit diesen Produkten Geld verdient


----------



## Codex (6. Mai 2009)

@ ruyven_macaran : 

No Comment


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Mai 2009)

Hehehe!

Joa, die Beratung könnt ihr ruhig weiter übernehmen, da habe ich kein Problem mit.

Wenn es ums Verkaufen geht, dann schickt mir einfach euren Warenkorb an c.schultze@aquatuning.de und ich werde das an die richtigen Stellen weiterleiten, in viele Fällen kann man da sogar noch einen kleinen Rabatt rauskitzeln


----------



## Madz (6. Mai 2009)

Das Forum ist für Zusammenstellungen und Beratungen da, dieser Thread ist es eindeutig nicht. Ich glaube kaum, daß Aquatuning die Möglichkeit hat einen Mitarbeiter den ganzen Tag damit zu beschäftigen Euch zu beraten. 

Dazu gibt es die, ohne AT schlecht machen zu wollen, teilweise noch komptentere Hilfe der Forenuser.


----------



## GoZoU (6. Mai 2009)

Na dann sag ich doch mal herzlich willkommen Christian, die Welt ist klein 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Fransen (6. Mai 2009)

Von mir auch ein herzlichen Willkommen an dich und das AT-Team.

Finde ich gut, dass ihr die nähe zu den Usern sucht.


----------



## nemetona (6. Mai 2009)

Schöne Idee der Thread, er wird mich vor allem wegen dieser Punkte Interessieren:

- Produktneuheiten
- sonstige Neuerungen
- technische Innovationen

daher könnte der Thread auch für die Pflege meiner Beispielkonfigurationen hilfreich sein.
Daher Abo!


----------



## BamBuchi (6. Mai 2009)

Ich finde , dass es eine Super Idee ist.

Hallo Christian 

Ich könnte schwören das auch ein Mod. bei PCGH Christian heisst.  

^^


MfG BamBuchi


----------



## DanielX (6. Mai 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören das auch ein Mod. bei PCGH Christian heisst.



Sachen gibts, noch wer der Christian heißt. 

@Wassermann@AT / Christian

Find ich auch ne super Sache wenn von euch hier zuhaben, Willkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## Nighthawk33 (6. Mai 2009)

Super, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen !!!!


DAS nenne ich mal Kundennahe Betreuung...


----------



## Digger (7. Mai 2009)

ich hab auch gleich mal ne frage :

ich habe noch einen reklamationsfreibetrag, der mir der nächsten bestellung abgerechnet werden sollte. 
jetzt habe ich gestern bestellt, aber der betrag taucht nirgendwioe auf. soll ich den einfach vom endpreis abrechnen ?

Kundennr: 32793

freu mich über ne schnelle antwort, damit ich auch fix bezahlen kann 

ps find so einen support thread auch sehr gut! ist schon einfacher als emailverkehr.


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2009)

Eine gute Idee der Thread

Danke für den schnellen E-Mail Support von heute Mittag


----------



## stromer007 (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Christian
Ich habe am 20.04.2009 den Watercool-HK-CPU-Kühler bestellt.
Leider ist er immer noch nicht verfügbar. Der damals angegebene Liefertermin war der 01.05. 2009.
Gibt es da schon einen alternativen Liefertermin? Langsam habe ich Sehnsucht nach dem Teil , vor allem weil auch eine spätere Bestellung von mir schon geliefert worden ist.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@all

Es freut mich zu hören, dass unsere Idee mit diesem Thread so gut ankommt! Schön auch hier alte Bekannte und auch neue User begrüßen zu können! Dann will ich mal gucken was ich für euch tun kann:


@Digger

Deine Gutschrift erscheint im Moment nur in unserem Warenwirtschaftssystem. Wir arbeiten gerade an einem neuen Ablauf was Gutschriften und Guthaben in Kundenkonten angeht, so dass es für uns und unsere Kunden einfacher wird. Aber das wird noch ein wenig dauern bis das fertig ist. Im Moment ist der einzige Weg mich anzuschreiben oder ein E-Mail an info@aquatuning.de oder kurz anzurufen, dann wird das Guthaben verrechnet.

Nun zu deiner Baustelle:
Ich habe deine Gutschrift mit deiner Bestellung verrechnet und eine Auftragsbestätigung per E-Mail an dich gesendet. Es soweit alles Lagernd und für dich reserviert worden. Mehr Infos in der Mail.


@stromer007

Ich habe am Anfang der Woche mit dem Chef von Watercool Rico Kontakt gehabt. Der hat mir mitgeteilt das sie ab nächste Woche wieder im Soll sein wollen. Das heißt, dass wir hoffentlich diese, spätestens nächste Woche wieder einen ganzen Schwung neuer CPU-Kühler ab Lager haben werden! Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich aber auch nichts versprechen kann, da wir natürlich immer von unseren Zulieferern abhängig sind...


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auch noch eine Gutschrift.

Eine Mitarbeiterin meinte ich solle das bei der Bestellung einfach vermerken... dass die Gutschreibung nu geht, wenn ich per Vorkasse bezahle, sagte sie nicht 

Naja... irgendwann bestelle ich wieder was bei Euch - dann kann es ja immer noch verrechnet werden


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Nucleus!

Jop, das ist echt noch ein wenig "murks". Aber wir Arbeiten dran! Konstruktive Kritik bringt uns voran


----------



## Bullveyr (7. Mai 2009)

mal ne Frage zu aquatuning.at

Dass die Ware erst mal nach Ö gekarrt werden muss und es dadurch etwas länger dauert ist sowieso klar (auch wenn es imho etwas schneller gehen könnte ) aber wieso dauert es solange bis das Geld bei euch eingelangt (normale Überweisung) ist wie es bei meinem bisherigen 2 Bestellungen der Fall war?


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Mai 2009)

Finde den Thread auch gut, so kann ich gleich mal was direkt fragen..
warum gibt es bei euch diesen sinnlosen Verpackungszuschlag obwohl DHL schon, so 7 € kostet? Das Normale Packet kostet, 3,90 ist klar, Versichert natürlich 5,90 € dann verstehe ich die 7 € ja schon, wegen der Verpackung.
Sowas gibt es nur bei euch, Bei Caseking ist das alles etwas viel fairer geregelt, weshalb ich nun alles dorthin verlagert habe! es regt mich jedes mal aufs neue auf, wenn ich bei euch was haben muss, weil es das woanders nicht gibt. Kann man da nicht etwas Kundenfreundlicheres finden? Es kann nicht sein, dass man für Ware die 7 € kostet genauso viele Versandkosten tragen muss.
Ausserdem ist es bei DHL so das die Pakete bis 10 KG pauschal sind, vielleicht sollte man mal mit DHL nachverhandeln.
Davon mal abgesehen ist GLS eine Zumutung für jeden Kunden. GLS nehme ich nur weil DHL bei euch so teuer ist. GLS hat es nicht einmal geschafft das Paket zu mir zu bringen, als ich es dann abholen musste, kam mir noch dieser überarbeitete MA vom hierigen GLS-Shop blöde, wiel ich meine Adresse nicht richtig eingetragen haben soll...sowas geht garnicht..


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2009)

Mit GLS haben wir in der Familie auch regelmäßig zu kämpfen.

Ansonsten unterstütze ich Runes Vorschlag und wünsche mir auch eine gerechtere Staffelung der Versandkosten.


----------



## Digger (7. Mai 2009)

was habt ihr denn mit gls ? komisch, ich find gls sogar durchaus ganz gut, abgesehen davon, dass es billiger ist und ich noch keine probs hatte. die hinterlegen das päckchen immer im haus im gegensatz zu dhl, die das immer wieder mitnehmen  und ich dadurch noch nen tag warten muss


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2009)

Einmal musste ich zum GLS-Depot fahren weil der Fahrer unser Haus nicht gefunden hat .
Eine Meldung hatte ich diesbezüglich nicht, also kein Kärtchen im Briefkasten oder sowas, ich musste anrufen und fragen, weil ich wusste, dass das Paket an dem Tag hätte kommen sollen.

Ein anderes Mal haben wir zwei Säcke Hundefutter bei einem Shop bestellt. Die Lieferung wurde gesplittet und an zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen versandt.

Der GLS-Fahrer war am einen Tag zu faul zu uns zu fahren und hat behauptet wir hätten die Annahme verweigert.

Am nächsten Tag kam der zweite Teil der Lieferung - mit dem selben Inhalt und ich musste dem ersten Teil wieder hinterherrennen.
Hab mich dann aber auch schön ausgelassen im Depot frei nach dem Motto, dass es mit Sicherheit haufenweise Leute gibt, die statt Hartz IV gerne den Job des Fahrers hätten.

Und ja: bei AT bestelle ich dennoch per GLS - weil es einfach der günstigste Versand ist... auch wenn ich hier dennoch gerne eine gescheitere Staffelung der Preise hätte.


----------



## Madz (7. Mai 2009)

Mit GLS habe ich bishe rnur sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Da kann ich im hiesigen Depot auch mal anrufen und mich mit dem Fahrer telefonisch verabreden, falls ich ihn mal verpasst habe und mein Paket doch noch am selben Tag treffen.


----------



## stromer007 (7. Mai 2009)

Zu mir kommt der GLS-Fahrer auch nie obwohl immer jemand da ist.
Stattdessen wird das Paket immer beim Nachbarn abgegeben (Luftlinie 8m von mir).

Das bringt mich auf die Palme, weil ich auch schon mal einen Transportschaden hatte, und mein Nachbar das nicht auf dem Lieferschein vermerken hat lassen. 

War ein ganz schöner Ärger mit AT bis ich (nein eigentlich mein Nachbar) Ersatz bekam. Ich hoffe nur das AT den Schaden von GLS ersetzt bekommen hat.

Also meine Meinung ist das die GLSer entweder unfähig oder was auch immer sind. Ich bin jedenfalls froh das ich nicht der Einzige bin, dem es so geht.

Trotzdem wähle ich immer den GLS-Versand da DHL zu teuer ist, vielleicht ist ja UPS ne Alternative. Wie auch immer AT: "Haut GLS mal auf die Finger, so geht es nicht"


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2009)

Hey Jungs,

für die Probleme mit GLS können die Leute von AT doch nichts

@Wassermann:Wo/Wie bekommt man von euch die Warensendungsnummer wenn per GLS bestellt wurde?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

@Bullveyr

Hmmm, das ist ein gute Frage! Am besten du fragst einmal bei dem Kollegen an warum das so lange dauert. Das ist absolut nicht mein Bereich. am besten mal bei info@aquatuning.at anfragen. Parallel habe ich den Kollegen auch mal angeschrieben. Entweder er oder ich melde mich da noch einmal.
Edit: Ich habe ein Feedback bekommen:
Das Österreichkonto wird wie das deutsche Konto täglich mehrfach bei uns gebucht. Das heißt innerhalb spätestens von 24Stunden bekommen Kunden nach Zahlungseingang bescheid das das Geld bei uns angekommen ist (Werktags, klar). Diesen Service gibt es aber erst seit Anfang Januar, vorher hat das etwas länger gedauert, da war der ganze Arbeitsablauf noch etwas anders. Nun ist es so zum Teil schon so wie in Deutschland! Österreichkunden bestellen Vormittags, zahlen per Vorkasse und bekommen Abends eine Versandbestätigung.

@RuneDRS

Mit den Versandkosten das ist ein gutes Argument. Habe ich auch schon einmal drüber nachgedacht. Werde das mal der Geschäftsleitung berichten und mal gucken was sich da bewegt. Danke für den Hinweis!

Edit:
@Fabian

Die Paketnummern werden im laufe des frühen Abends versendet wenn der Abschluss gemacht wird. Vor 18/19Uhr sieht man eh noch nichts in der Paketverfolgung...


----------



## Duke (7. Mai 2009)

Hi,
mich würde interessieren ob es genauere Aussagen zur Lieferbarkeit des Aquacomputer Evo 1080 gibt. Bis vor kurzem hieß es 1.5. Inzwischen schwankt es zwischen wird bestellt und liefertermin überschritten.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Mai 2009)

Duke schrieb:


> Hi,
> mich würde interessieren ob es genauere Aussagen zur Lieferbarkeit des Aquacomputer Evo 1080 gibt. Bis vor kurzem hieß es 1.5. Inzwischen schwankt es zwischen wird bestellt und liefertermin überschritten.



Gute Frage nächste Frage. Laut Warenwirtschaft war der Lieferthermin vorgestern bestätigt worden, also diese Kalenderwoche. Heute hat Aquacomputer geliefert und es ist wieder nicht dabei. Nun stehe ich ganauso auf dem Schlauch wie du...

Aber du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail schicken lassen um informiert zu werden wenn sich der Status ändert. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du die eine E-Mailadresse eintragen und dir die Mail zusenden lassen.


----------



## GoZoU (7. Mai 2009)

Leute, konstruktive Kritik ist schon gut, aber bitte hört jetzt mit der Diskussion "DHL vs. GLS" auf. Es wurde bereits gesagt, dass das Thema Versandkosten zur Kenntnis genommen und weitergeleitet wird.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2009)

Jepp, und bis Du gekommen bist hatte sich das Thema ja auch schon wieder erledigt  *duckundweg*

Ich hab ganz vergessen ein Lob auszusprechen:

Danke, dass Ihr Euch hier präsent zeigt.
Das macht den Shop sympatisch und erweitert die Kontaktaufnahme-Möglichkeiten um einen sehr direkten Weg 

Ich hoffe, Dir wächst der Thread nicht über den Kopf


----------



## Fabian (7. Mai 2009)

Packet ist doch ebend gekommen

bevor ich die Packetnummer erhalten habe


----------



## ModdingFreak (7. Mai 2009)

Auch ein herzliches Willkommen von mir Wassermann! 
Finde es ebenfalls sehr gut, dass du die Nähe zu den Kunden suchst. 

Ich hatte eine Frage:
Würde es sich evtl. in absehbarer Zeit ermöglichen, dass ihr eine  weitere Rabattaktion einführt?
Ich frage, weil ich nun einige Sachen zu bestellen habe, wobei jedoch ein Gesamtbetrag von ein paar hundert Euro zusammenkommt...und ich als armer Schüler () die Summe so niedrig wie möglich halten muss bzw. sollte.


----------



## McZonk (7. Mai 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Na dann sag ich doch mal herzlich willkommen Christian, die Welt ist klein
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Kann man nur unterschreiben  Willkommen hier und super zu sehen, dass die Idee für diesen Thread gut ankommt


----------



## Zlicer (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Wassermann,

es freut mich, dass es jetzt auch im Forum einen Support gibt(
), da es per Email oftmals doch seeehr lange dauert()......

Ich hab jetzt auch gleich mal ne Frage, nämlich, warum werden bei AT keine TFC Produkt verkauft, es regt mich nämlich ziemlich auf nur um Sachen von Feser zu kaufen, bei einem anderen Shop bestellen zu müssen.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## GoZoU (7. Mai 2009)

ModdingFreak schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Frage:
> Würde es sich evtl. in absehbarer Zeit ermöglichen, dass ihr eine  weitere Rabattaktion einführt?
> Ich frage, weil ich nun einige Sachen zu bestellen habe, wobei jedoch ein Gesamtbetrag von ein paar hundert Euro zusammenkommt...und ich als armer Schüler () die Summe so niedrig wie möglich halten muss bzw. sollte.



Gibt es doch demnächst wieder  
News Pfingst-Rabattaktion 2009 von AquaTuning und Meisterkuehler - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für Computer und Silent PCs

 @Zlicer40402: Ich glaube nicht, dass AT Produkte von Feser ins Angebot aufnehmen wird. Die Chancen dafür sind afaik verschwindend gering.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Ludrig (8. Mai 2009)

Du kannst ja auch alles in einem anderen Shop bestellen und nicht nur irgendwelche Sachen die es warum auch immer nicht gibt bei AT


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen!

@Rabattaktion
Wie GoZoU schon schreibt: Vom 29.05.2009 bis zum 12.06.2009 ist wieder eine Rabattaktion in Zusammenarbeit mit Meisterkühler:
http://www.meisterkuehler.de/forum/...n-2009-von-aquatuning-und-meisterkuehler.html

@TFC Produkte:
Ich persönlich möchte die ganze Geschichte nicht wieder aufbauschen und es ist auch überhaupt nicht meine Baustelle. Daher halte ich mich mal schweigend zurück und ich hoffe ihr könnt das auch akzeptieren.

@E-Mailsupport
Wir arbeiten jeden Werktag alle E-Mails einmal ab. Wochenende und Feiertags, ist klar, wird bei uns auch nicht gearbeitet. So dauert es Montags manchmal ein wenig länger bis alle E-Mails bearbeitet sind. Der schnellste Weg ist immer kurz zum Telefon greifen und eben anrufen: 05205 99198 0

@Fabian
Schick mir mal deine alte Bestellnummer oder Kundennummer dann gucke ich mir das mal an warum das nicht geklappt hat.


Noch einmal etwas in eigener Sache:
Freitag habe ich halb 4 Feierabend und fange Montagmorgen erst wieder an. Hin und wieder gucke ich Wochenende privat auch mal in unsere Angestammten Supportforen bzw. Threads. Also wenn ihr mich Wochenende nicht erreicht, ab Montagmorgen bin ich in jedem Fall wieder für euch da!


----------



## Digger (8. Mai 2009)

ist jetzt meine bezahlung vollständeig ? ich habe zwei mal eine mail mit unvollständiger vorkasse bekommen.

eig habe ich ja alles überwiesen.

wär nämlich cool, wenn es heute noch raus geht, dann ist es vllt morgen bei mir.

bstellung nr 70690


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Digger!

Ja, Technik die begeistert! Das ist eine automatisierte E-Mail...

Diese kommt, weil ich deine Gutschrift verrechnet habe und du sozusagen "nur" eine Teilzahlung geleistet hast. Bisher fehlt die 2te Hälfte noch. Kann sein das diese heute Mittag mit verbucht wird. Um die ganze Sache zu beschleunigen, schicke mir einmal einen Nachweis das der gewünschte Betrag von deinem Konto abgebucht wurde, dann sende ich dir die Sachen schon einmal zu. Meine E-Mailadresse: c.schultze@aquatuning.de


----------



## HeNrY (8. Mai 2009)

Liebe User,
anstatt wegen jedes kleinen Kicks und Kacks einen Post zu schreiben, ruft doch lieber gleich an.
Geht doch viel schneller 

Nutzt doch diese Möglichkeit lieber für Feedback und Co. (Also auf die Produkte bezogen)


----------



## DanielX (8. Mai 2009)

@Wassermann@AT

Hy ich konnte gestern endlich meine Wakü mit den bestellten Teilen upgraden.

Nur was mich jetzt doch schon stört ist das die drei Yate Loon sehr nervende Lagergeräusche haben, die sich schon fast ungesund anhören.

Kann man da jetzt was machen oder hab ich so gesehen Pech weil das am Herrsteller liegt?

MfG DanielX


----------



## GoZoU (8. Mai 2009)

Ein Telefonat fördert zudem oft mehr Informationen ans Tageslicht. Ich kann den Telefon-Support von AT nur wärmsten empfehlen, der Kontakt ist freundlich und schnell .

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Mai 2009)

*Anschlussrevolution – vergoldet​*
Ganz neu im Programm sind nun Anschlüsse mit echtem Goldüberzug! Den Anfang machen Schlauchtüllen für die beliebten Schlauchgrößen 13/10mm & 16/13mm und Schraubanschlüsse für die Schlauchgrößen 13/10mm & 19/13mm. Mit der einzigartigen neuen Optik lässt sich der PC in ein elegantes Schmuckstück verwandeln - die echt vergoldeten Anschlüsse sind ein garantierter Hingucker! Wer auf den Geschmack gekommen ist kann sich die *Goldstücke* hier ansehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Mai 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Gibt es doch demnächst wieder
> News Pfingst-Rabattaktion 2009 von AquaTuning und Meisterkuehler - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für Computer und Silent PCs



Ich glaub ich muss mich auch da registieren, denn bei meinen Einkaufskorb mit über  800 € Inhalt, sollte sich das ganze sehr stark lohnen.


----------



## On/OFF (8. Mai 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Liebe User,
> anstatt wegen jedes kleinen Kicks und Kacks einen Post zu schreiben, ruft doch lieber gleich an.
> Geht doch viel schneller
> 
> Nutzt doch diese Möglichkeit lieber für Feedback und Co. (Also auf die Produkte bezogen)





Völlig zustimm.   

bzw jetzt am Anfang Überweisung &  Co ... ist informativ , wie sich drum gekümmert wird.  Sollte aber nicht der Regelfall sein.


Und erstma Gruss an  SCHULTZE ^^ ... hast mich bzw ihr die anderen von deinem Team (wegen vielen Fragen) gut beraten damals .   Telefonisch.................... 



PS: Hatte schon Klare Vorstellungen , damals das Beste vom Besten ---alle Tests der jeweiligen Komponenten gelesen . Als Wasserkühlungsneuling...war ich trotzdem zufrieden. Der Kleinere Tip waren damals von einer Frau :13/10 Schläuche sehn fetter aus als 10/8 ter  ^^  .. und die war nett ^^.     Und bei der Entkopplung hat sie mir auch eine gute Lösung empfohlen.

Einfach anrufen  (wenn man weiß was mann will ) bzw für Neulinge --die nicht wissen was sie wollen  ---- Luftkühlung kaufen .


----------



## Zlicer (8. Mai 2009)

> @TFC Produkte:
> Ich persönlich möchte die ganze Geschichte nicht wieder aufbauschen und es ist auch überhaupt nicht meine Baustelle. Daher halte ich mich mal schweigend zurück und ich hoffe ihr könnt das auch akzeptieren.


 
OK   werde ich berücksichtigen......



> Mit der einzigartigen neuen Optik lässt sich der PC in ein elegantes Schmuckstück verwandeln - die echt vergoldeten Anschlüsse sind ein garantierter Hingucker!


 
Das ist eine super Idee von euch   werde gleich mal welche in meine künftige Wakü einplanen

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Genim2008 (8. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich wollte fragen ob es sich hierbei um die neueste Rev. handelt, da mir gesagt wurde das nur bei der neuesten Rev. 16/10 Fittinge passen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3 Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3 10124

gruß


----------



## bundymania (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn du diese Anschlüsse meinst:

Wasserkühlung, Anschlüsse, Anschlüsse 16/10 mm: The Feser Company - A-C-Shop

ja, die passen - die neue Rev. wird bereits seit Januar verkauft.

Bei Verwendung von Perfect Seal Tüllen mit DD 16/10er Schlauch sind Kabelbinder o.ä. nicht notwendig !


----------



## Shibi (9. Mai 2009)

Mal eine Frage: Warum sind bei ihnen die Noiseblocker Multiframe Lüfter relativ teuer? Bei Friese-It gibt es sie für 16,90€, bei ihnen kosten sie 20,89€. 

Leider gibt es bei Friese-It nur den Multiframe S1 und den S3, ich bin aber auf der Suche nach dem S2. Deshalb werde ich den wohl bei ihnen bestellen müssen...

mfg, Shibi


----------



## On/OFF (10. Mai 2009)

Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir noch 5 Noiseblocker MF12-S1 zu holen .    Wenn du mir den selben Preis wie bei Friese-it  gibst , bestell ich wieder bei Euch .   Sag Bescheid demnächst .....    will bald bestelln.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen!



Genim2008 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich wollte fragen ob es sich hierbei um die neueste Rev. handelt, da mir gesagt wurde das nur bei der neuesten Rev. 16/10 Fittinge passen:
> 
> ...



Wie Bundy schon sagt, dass ist die neue Revision und diese Anschlüsse passen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10, 16/11 & 16/13mm


@Noiseblocker
Ich habe mir die Preise einmal angeguckt und die sind wirklich schon Grenzwertig kalkuliert. Wenn ihr nur die Lüfter alleine bestellt, kann ich da nicht an der Preisschraibe drehen. Allerdings wenn noch andere Produkte dazukommen, kann ich mal gucken...


----------



## Jazzman (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo
ich habe eine Frage zu euern Vandalismus Tastern, an welche Anschlüsse muss ich die Kabel löten, um daraus nen power knopf zu machen? (die Led hab ich schon angelötet)
die Beschreibung ist da ja mehr als mager....

Mfg
Jazzman


----------



## maschine (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,
kannst du mir sagen wann der XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator wieder verfügbar sein wird, ich warte nämlich schon seit 3 Wochen auf meine Anschlüsse und jetzt wo die wieder verfügbar sind, ist der Radi natürlich wieder nicht lieferbar...


----------



## DanielX (11. Mai 2009)

Meine Frage ist leider noch unbeantwortet geblieben. 



> @Wassermann@AT
> 
> Hy ich konnte gestern endlich meine Wakü mit den bestellten Teilen upgraden.
> 
> ...


----------



## steinschock (11. Mai 2009)

Wollte gerade noch 2 Bitspower 45° bestellen, 
wieso habt ihr die nicht mehr. 

Oder finde ich die trotz der Übersichtlichkeit bei den Anschlüssen ect. nicht.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Mai 2009)

@Jazzman
Das ist eine gute Frage! Ein HowTo ist gerade in mache. Das wird aber noch ein wenig dauern bis das fertig ist. Daher würde ich dich am liebsten an unseren Techniker support@aquatuning.de Verweisen oder du fragst bei uns im Forum mal den Marc, der hat sich erst kürzlich seinen Rechner mit Tastern ausgerüstet, ich denke der hilft dir auch sehr gerne weiter! 

@XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator 
Im Moment sehe ich das wir händeringend auf welche warten aber wir noch keinen Bescheid bekommen haben das wieder welche versendet worden. Im Moment kann ich garnichts genaues sagen, sorry. Fakt ist nur, wer zuerst bestellt und bezahlt wird auch als erstes beliefert.

@Steinschock
Ich denke du spielst hier auf solche an nur von Bitspower:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG (Koolance) Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG 64064
Da kommen noch mehr in anderen Farben demnächst online. Oder meintest du ganz andere!?


----------



## Jazzman (11. Mai 2009)

naja das hat sich jetzt erledigt, Probieren geht über studieren, nach 3 maligen umlöten habe ich die richtige kombination rausgekriegt
der 2. und der 3. sinds


----------



## maschine (11. Mai 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> @XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator
> Im Moment sehe ich das wir händeringend auf welche warten aber wir noch keinen Bescheid bekommen haben das wieder welche versendet worden. Im Moment kann ich garnichts genaues sagen, sorry. Fakt ist nur, wer zuerst bestellt und bezahlt wird auch als erstes beliefert.


 
Werden die bestellten Artikel denn nicht zurückgelegt wenn die Zahlung schon eingegangen ist, also müssen immer alle bestellten Artikel gleichzeitig lagernd sein? Denn der Radiator war ja eine Zeit lang wieder lieferbar.


----------



## DanielX (11. Mai 2009)

@Wassermann@AT

Du hast jetzt schon zum zweiten mal meine Frage einfach ausgelassen.


----------



## On/OFF (11. Mai 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nagut dann nehm ich noch das dazu : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Befestigungsset für Axiallüfter (M4) Befestigungsset für Axiallüfter (M4) 38101

Aber dann ist abgemacht ----   _Hand drauf...


----------



## steinschock (11. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube ja,

hatte die gesucht, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich brauche noch 2 in Black Nickel nachdem ich die 3/8" auf 1/4" Reduzierer bei euch gesehen habe.
Hab mich gewundert da die nicht mal mehr im Sortiment auftauchen.

Edit

16/10er Fittings mag auch keine Versender so richtig wie es aussieht, 
mit den Bitspower hat man da mit den Koolance oder Feser wenigsten Möglichkeiten.

Ich ärgere mich jedes mal über die 16/13er Auswahl, in 16/10 wäre die sinnvoller.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen!



DanielX schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist leider noch unbeantwortet geblieben.



Uhhh, DanielX, BIG SORRY! Das war wirklich nicht meine Absicht! Natürlich lassen wir dich nicht im Regen stehen! Normalerweise würde ich sagen: "Ganz klar ein Garantiefall!" Daher hier einmal der Reklamationsweg: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen und hier für die kostenlose Retour ein Paketschein: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung

Um das noch einmal zusammen zu fassen:
Serviceformular ausdrucken ausfüllen in die Rücksendung packen. Retourenetikett anfordern, ausdrucken auf das Paket kleben und dann bei der Post abgeben. Bei uns wird der Schaden geprüft und je nachdem wie die Sachlage ist, werden die Produkte zum Hersteller eingesendet zur weiteren Prüfung oder wir tauschen die Produkte vorher schon aus. Kommt auf den Einzelfall an! 
In jedem Fall bekommen alle Kunden nachdem die Rücksendung bearbeitet wurde eine E-Mail das sie über den Status aufgeklärt werden!

@maschine
Grundsätzlich, wenn die Produkte bei der Bestellung Lagernd sind, werden diese auch für die Kunden zurückgelegt. Wird später der Wareneingang gemacht, werden die Produkte Standardmäßig immer den Kunden zugeordnet die als erstes Bestellt haben. In manchen, ganz seltenen Fällen, wie bei diesen Radiatoren könnte ich mir Vorstellen, wird ein wenig genauer geguckt. Als Beispiel: 50 Leute haben Bestellt, 15 haben bezahlt, 15 auf Nachname und die restlichen 20 sind offen. Wenn wir jetzt 40 Radis nur bekommen, werden 30 gleich an die Kunden versendet da die ja nun auch schon lange warten und die restlichen 10 werden den ersten Bestellungen zugeordnet. Dort wird eine gewisse Zeit gewartet, in der Regel 1-2 Wochen und jede Woche bekommen die Kunden eine Mail das wir die Sachen für sie zurückgelegt haben. Wenn diese nicht reagieren bekommen die "Nächstbesteller" diesen Radi.

@On/OFF
Der war gut LoL

@steinschock
Es kommen heute und die nächsten Tage noch einige online. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, sollte bis Ende der Woche alle Anschlüsse online sein die Lagernd sind. Also lasst euch überraschen, es kommen noch einige Überraschungen


----------



## steinschock (12. Mai 2009)

Na gut, 
aber nur die Woche noch.  
Danach reiß ich die Wakü so schnell nicht wieder auseinander.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

Wo wir gerade bei 45°-Winkeln sind: Wird es die in absehbarer Zeit auch in diesem Format geben?
Die von mir als letztes bestellten des neuen Typs gefallen mir nämlich weder optisch noch finde ich den konischen Aufbau vertrauenserweckend noch sind die riesigen Schlüsselweiten der Überwurfmutter praktisch.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen!



Digger schrieb:


> aber mal noch ne frage würdet ihr bei einer mini bestellung auch per brief versenden ?
> ich brauch nämlich nur 2 anschlüsse (koolance-schott/-45°winkel) aber dafür 5€ versand



Kann ich machen! Schreib mir einfach eine PN mit deiner Kundennummer oder deiner letzten Bestellnummer, Verlinke mich am besten auf das Produkt was du haben möchtest oder gibt mir die Artikelnummer mit Anzahl an, dann mache ich dir das fertig.

@ruyven_macaran
Im Moment sehe ich im System nichts was auf ein anderes Design hindeutet. Aber ich werde das einmal weiterleiten. Was man machen kann, ist die Standardüberwurfmuttern mit den Typ 2 zu ersetzen, dass passt auch. So hast du schon 2 deiner 3 Mankos ausgemerzt.


----------



## stromer007 (13. Mai 2009)

Cool: Paket wird gepackt, also scheint mein Watercool Heatkiller verfügbar zu sein.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Mai 2009)

stromer007 schrieb:


> Cool: Paket wird gepackt, also scheint mein Watercool Heatkiller verfügbar zu sein.



Ja, ein wenig was ist von Watercool gekommen, leider nicht so viel wie gehofft. Aber mal sehen, die Woche ist ja noch nicht vorbei.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Mai 2009)

Einige Kleinigekeiten habe ich noch vergessen euch zu Berichten:

Gold: Der neue Renner in der Waküszene! Um das ganze System abzurunden dürfen die passenden Adapter natürlich nicht fehlen! Daher haben wir nun also auch ein großes Adaptersortiment im neuen vergoldeten Stil auf Lager. *Hier* sind die neuen Adapterzu finden! Und *hier* unsere goldenen SLI/Crossfire Verbinder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Im Moment sehe ich im System nichts was auf ein anderes Design hindeutet. Aber ich werde das einmal weiterleiten. Was man machen kann, ist die Standardüberwurfmuttern mit den Typ 2 zu ersetzen, dass passt auch. So hast du schon 2 deiner 3 Mankos ausgemerzt.



Ist das eine Vermutung oder habt ihr das getestet?
Die Muttern haben zwar das gleiche Gewinde, aber bei Typ1 ist es kürzer und der Anschluss im weiteren Verlauf dicker, als der Innendurchmesser. Man kann die Muttern also nicht so weit drehen, wie man will und in Kombination mit dem anderen Aufbau (Typ1: Anschluss dünn und ohne "Wiederhaken", dafür Mutter innen eckig; Typ2: etwas dicker, mit Verdickung und innen kegeliger Mutter) hab ich dann wirklich Bedenken wegen der Haltbarkeit. (Man merkt: Manko 3 ist das für mich entscheidende  - aber jetzt hab ich sie hier liegen, also werd ich sie auch benutzen. Nur gerade Typ1 bestell ich garantiert nicht nochmal)


----------



## No_Limit (14. Mai 2009)

Hab dann auch mal ne Frage, ich suche diese Anschlüsse hier => Fitting AG1/4" - 3/8" ID - 1/2" OD - High Flow 13/10mm 45° gewinkelt - drehbar - A-C-Shop

Ich konnte diese nicht finden, kann man die bei euch bekommen, wenn ja wann (wollte ende des Monats ne große Bestellung machen >120 €)? oder muss ich deswegen extra noch wo anders bestellen => wäre echt schade. 

Gruß No_Limit


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Mai 2009)

@ruyven_macaran

Getestet habe ich das mit den Überwurfmuttern, das klappt! Das ist halt rein nur der optische Faktor der behoben wird. Deine Bedenken bei Haltbarkeit kann ich verstehen, allerdings wird in der Regel nie so stark an dem Schlauch gezogen, das die aus den Standardtüllen rausgezogen werden. Ich kann dich beruhigen, die Standardtüllen halten erstklassig und ich habe wirklich noch nie gehört das es, wie in deiner Beschreibung angegeben, Probleme gegeben hat.

@No_Limit

Dieses Design kommt nicht mehr rein. Wir haben jetzt diese hier dafür:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 62156


----------



## No_Limit (14. Mai 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Getestet habe ich das mit den Überwurfmuttern, das klappt! Das ist halt rein nur der optische Faktor der behoben wird. Deine Bedenken bei Haltbarkeit kann ich verstehen, allerdings wird in der Regel nie so stark an dem Schlauch gezogen, das die aus den Standardtüllen rausgezogen werden. Ich kann dich beruhigen, die Standardtüllen halten erstklassig und ich habe wirklich noch nie gehört das es, wie in deiner Beschreibung angegeben, Probleme gegeben hat.
> 
> ...



Dann bestell ich die wo anders, die "neuen" sehen ja zum  aus.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Mai 2009)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist auch gut so


----------



## z3rb (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Dann will ich den Thread auch mal nutzen, obwohl ich nciht genaus weiss ob meine frage hier rein passt 

Ihr habt ja bei Aquatuning ein echt umfangreiches Angebot!!!

Was ich aber dennoch vermisse, ist 16/10er Danger Den schlauch bzw. generell ihre Schläuche (oder bin ich blind? Oo). Hat das einen bestimmten grund, den die öffentlichkeit wissen darf? 

mfg z3rb


----------



## exoRR (14. Mai 2009)

Es hat einen Grund, Danger Den ist nämlich Partner von TFC. Und Feser und AT sind ja nicht grade gute Freunde. Den genauen Grund warum sie das nicht sind kenne ich nicht, und das wird Wassermann@AT auch nicht verraten (sagte er glaub ich schon ein paar Seiten vorher).

Gruß
exoRR


----------



## exoRR (14. Mai 2009)

@ Wassermann@AT: Ich möchte den XSPC RX120 Single Radi im Shop bei euch bestellen. Da ich nicht sicher bin ob der in mein Case passt, ich ihn aber unbedingt haben möchte, frage ich mal, ob ihr mir den schicken könnt (ich bezahle natürlich vorher) und ich gucke dann ob der passt. Wenn er nicht passt, schicke ich ihn wieder zurück, wenn er passt, dann behalte ich ihn.
Wäre das möglich?
Und kann ich dazu noch gleich andere sachen bestellen?

Wäre echt nett.

Gruß
exoRR

PS: Am besten nur mit Bläschenfolie umwickeln und in ne Plastiktüte packen, damit ich nichts zerreißen muss .


----------



## Madz (14. Mai 2009)

exoRR schrieb:


> @ Wassermann@AT: Ich möchte den XSPC RX120 Single Radi im Shop bei euch bestellen. Da ich nicht sicher bin ob der in mein Case passt, ich ihn aber unbedingt haben möchte, frage ich mal, ob ihr mir den schicken könnt (ich bezahle natürlich vorher) und ich gucke dann ob der passt. Wenn er nicht passt, schicke ich ihn wieder zurück, wenn er passt, dann behalte ich ihn.
> Wäre das möglich?
> Und kann ich dazu noch gleich andere sachen bestellen?
> 
> ...


Es gibt eine tolle Erfindung:

Jetzt neu: "Zollstock"! Benutzen sie diese bahnbrechende Erfindung! Sie macht es endlich möglich Schränke gerade aufzuhängen, Räume korrekt zu vermessen und als besonderes Feature; Gehäuse auf passgenauigkeit von Wasserkühlungsradiatoren zu testen.

Kauf und benutzen sie noch heute: "Zollstück"  - Ein Wunder der modernen Technik. 

*Vorsicht: Die Benutzung von "Zollstück" setzt unbedingt Brain.exe vorraus.*


----------



## TryToShutMeUp (14. Mai 2009)

hehe, ich hab auch letzten gelesen da gibt es schon eine weiterentwicklung.
dieses gerät soll sich dann "*Maßband*" nennen, und wird den markt revolutionieren.


----------



## Xylezz (14. Mai 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Es gibt eine tolle Erfindung:
> 
> Jetzt neu: "Zollstock"! Benutzen sie diese bahnbrechende Erfindung! Sie macht es endlich möglich Schränke gerade aufzuhängen, Räume korrekt zu vermessen und als besonderes Feature; Gehäuse auf passgenauigkeit von Wasserkühlungsradiatoren zu testen.
> 
> ...



made my day

Und ich würde auch gerne Feser und Danger Den Zeug bei AT sehen, auch wenn es wohl nie so sein wird....wäre toll :>


----------



## FoXXie (14. Mai 2009)

Hi Christian.
Erstmal  wegen dem Thread,Kundenkontakt geht kaum besser so 

Nu hab ich aber eine Frage: Werden BeQuiet! Lüfter im Shop auftauchen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen alle zusammen!

@z3rb
Das 16/10ner Sortiment wird aufgestockt! Sowohl Schläuche als auch Anschlüsse! Ich habe gestern mit dem Chef des Einkaufes noch einmal ein langes Gespräch geführt und wir werden da sehr weit in die Tiefe gehen um alle Eventualitäten abdecken zu können. Das wird allerdings 1-2Monate dauern bis ihr etwas im Onlineshop seht. Läuft also!

Noch ein Punkt:
Alle 15,9/9,5mm und 15,9/11,1mm Schläuche können mit 16/10mm Anschlüsse verwendet werden. Ich habe das persönlich ausprobiert und es klapp. Hier noch einmal unser Schlauchsortiment:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 15-16mm (5/8")

@exoRR  
Für solche Fälle wie deinem gibt es das Fernabsatzgesetz. Du kannst die die Ware zusenden lassen, bis zu 14Tage ausprobieren und uns dann wieder einsenden und wir müssen die dann wieder in Zahlung nehmen. Wichtig ist hierbei zu beachten, dass du keine Gebrauchsspuren hinterlässt! Wir haben im Gegenzug das Recht bei gebrauchter Ware den zu erstatteten Preis zu mindern.

Wir haben kein Problem mit DD, ich weiß nicht wie du da drauf kommst!? Wir haben ein sehr breites Sortiment von den Kollegen aufgenommen und es wird weiterhin aufgestockt:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

@FoXXie
Die Idee finde ich nicht schlecht, doch leider finde ich nur einen 80iger:
Lüfter - leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO & Straight Power
gibt es noch mehr, dann verlinke mich einmal da drauf! Den hier werde ich Ordern lassen!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Community!

Eine kleine Info am Rande:

*Ich habe Urlaub!!!*

Zwar nur eine Woche aber wenigstens etwas. Bin dann ab dem 25.5 spätestens wieder für euch da!

Ich hoffe, dass dieser Thread auch ohne mich weiterläuft und werde versuchen die Posts nach zu arbeiten die unbeantwortet geblieben sind wenn ich wieder da bin.

Bei wichtigen Angelegenheiten meinen Kollegen den Herrn Klassen anschreiben a.klassen@aquatuning.de oder einfach anrufen: 05205 99198 0


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2009)

Habe vor ein paar Wochen einen EK Water Blocks EK-NB/SB 5 Acetal Kühler bei euch gekauft. Gerade das erste mal getestet und hatte nach 5min eine Menge Wasser auf dem Mainboard. Direkt abgeschalten und den Kühler mal aufgemacht. Die Dichtung ist völlig im Eimer und ich hatte den Kühler nicht mal vorher auf.... Was tun? 
Ich hoffe mein EVGA 790i SLI FTW Digital PWM hat das überlebt denn momentan geht es nicht mehr an -.-


----------



## Freestyler808 (17. Mai 2009)

uuups 
das hört sich schlecht an
gehts wieder?


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2009)

Als der Kühler drauf war gings nicht mehr. Habe jetzt keinen Kühler mehr um es zu testen. Erst mal abwarten.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2009)

Hört sich böse an.
Mein TPower hab ich auch zuerst mal geflutet, da war aber der Anschluss schuld und nach ein bisschen Fönen ging es wieder.


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte auch erst, es würde an den Anschlüssen liegen, aber die waren es definitiv nicht. Man sieht auch deutlich, dass die Dichtung kaputt ist und das Wasser zwischen Kupferblock und POM austritt.


----------



## BenF (17. Mai 2009)

Erstmal muss ich den Aquatuning Mail-Support loben. Immer freundlich und 1A. Der Versand ist auch spitze. Leider hab mich ein klein wenig verkackeiert gefühlt, als ich 2 Packen grünen UV-Kabelbinder besellt habe und in der gelieferten Bestellung die beiden Packen zwar die gleichen Maße hatten, jedoch wahrscheinlich von zwei anderen Firmen oder Modellen waren: Die einen waren, wie ich es wollte, komplett undurchsichtig und knallegrün. Die anderen waren leider ein klein wenig transparenter und ein anderer Grünton =(


----------



## McZonk (18. Mai 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Als der Kühler drauf war gings nicht mehr. Habe jetzt keinen Kühler mehr um es zu testen. Erst mal abwarten.


Auf jedenfall sehr gut trocknen!


----------



## der8auer (18. Mai 2009)

Bis ich einen neuen habe sollte es trocken sein 

Habe mir gerade einen anderen bei AT bestellt


----------



## OsiRis (18. Mai 2009)

den fall mit nasser hardware hatte ich schon 2 mal .... nach gutem trocknen ging es aber wieder hatte at protect wasser . was hattest du für eins bzw hast ^^


----------



## omc1984 (19. Mai 2009)

servus....wann ist denn mit dem Koolance-Kühler für die GTX275 zurechnen??? der aquagrafx soll ja von der quali nicht so sonderlich sein?!


----------



## Madz (20. Mai 2009)

Aquacomputer Kühler sind eigentlich immer von sehr hoher Fertiggungsqualität. Würde an deiner Stelle diesen bestellen.


----------



## OsiRis (20. Mai 2009)

sehe ich auch so !!!


----------



## HESmelaugh (20. Mai 2009)

@omc: Also ich hab schon viel öfter von Ärger mit Koolance-Produkten gehört/gelesen als bei AC Produkten.
Hatte auch schon selber einige problematische und schlecht verarbeitete Koolance-Sachen. Bei Aqua Computer bist du meiner Erfahrung nach auf der sichereren Seite.


----------



## omc1984 (20. Mai 2009)

mag ja sicher sein...möchte an der stelle mal darauf verweisen:
[User-Review] Aquacomputer aquagraFX 275GTX und 260GTX (G200b) - Forum de Luxx

deswegen wollte ich eignetlich auf den koolance warten


----------



## McZonk (20. Mai 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/43962-review-aquagrafx-gtx285-im-test.html

Vllt hilft es etwas.


----------



## GoZoU (20. Mai 2009)

Das scheint eher ein Montagsmodell zu sein. An Stelle des Testers hätte ich nicht lange gefackelt und das Teil unter Berufung auf die unsaubere Verarbeitung zurückgehen/austauschen lassen. Allgemein ist die Qualität von AC-Produkten eigentlich immer auf einem ähnlich hohen Niveau.

Schau dir mal dieses Review des Kollegen McZonk an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/43962-review-aquagrafx-gtx285-im-test.html 

An einzelnen User-Tests würde ich also kein Bild über eine Firma machen, dazu schwanken die Ergebnisse teilweise doch zu sehr. Ich empfehle dir daher, nach weiteren und ggf. "professionellen" Reviews zu suchen . 

Zum Support von AC: Das Forum bittet schnelle Hilfe, wer gar keine Geduld hat greift zum Telefon. Die Mitarbeiter sind eigentlich immer freundlich und kompetent.

€: Zonk war schneller 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## omc1984 (20. Mai 2009)

ist mir bekannt, dass die quali auf hohem niveau ist...na dann werde ich mal schauen, dass ich die graka bekomme und dann den kühler hole...vielleicht gibt es dann noch eine re-review


----------



## Nucleus (20. Mai 2009)

Bei meiner aquagratiX sehen die Anschlüsse auch nicht anders aus.
Auch beim Review, das GoZou verlinkt hat, sieht man, dass die Löcher im Plexi nicht deckungsgleich mit den Löchern des Kühlkörpers sind.

Das macht mir nichts - zumal ich absolut keine Probleme mit dem Durchfluss habe 

Ich werde Morgen mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Baby machen und hier einstellen.


----------



## Nucleus (23. Mai 2009)

Hier das versprochene Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoS (23. Mai 2009)

Wird es die Phobya Schnellkupplungen auch in verkupfert geben?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss Phobya 13/10mm Buchse inkl. Schott Schnellverschluss Phobya 13/10mm Buchse inkl. Schott 65067

Reicht eigentlich das oben verlinkte, oder brauche ich da auch so einen Stecker dazu? Ich will damit durch ein Blech durch, und abkuppeln können


----------



## Digger (24. Mai 2009)

MoS, schmeiß diese phobya dinger lieber ganz schnell aus deinem gedächtnis  sind soo zu empfehlen.

nimm lieber die CPC oder koolance teile. wobei die koolance den größten innendurchmesser haben.
einmal das schott um duch die wand zu kommen, inkl tülle
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss Koolance 10mm Tülle (3/8") Stecker inkl. Schottverschraubung Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (3/8") Stecker inkl. Schottverschraubung 65047
+ den stecker zum ranstecken außen vom case
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss Koolance 13/10mm (3/8") Stecker Schnellverschluss 13/10mm (3/8") Kupplung 65036


----------



## MoS (24. Mai 2009)

Digger schrieb:


> MoS, schmeiß diese phobya dinger lieber ganz schnell aus deinem gedächtnis  sind soo dolle zu empfehlen.


Ok, danke! 
Bleibt die Frage nach verkupferten Versionen (für einheitliche Optik)


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen!

Der Urlaub ist nun wieder vorbei und er war wie immer viel zu kurz.

Aber nun bin ich wieder für euch da, bei Fragen fragen 

Nun versuche ich erstmal eure Fragen von letzter Woche nachzuarbeiten:

@der8auer
Wie ist der Status bei dir? Mit dem Kühler können wir den Reklamationsweg angehen. Läuft das MB wieder!? 



BenF schrieb:


> …ein klein wenig verkackeiert gefühlt, als ich 2 Packen grünen UV-Kabelbinder besellt habe und in der gelieferten Bestellung die beiden Packen zwar die gleichen Maße hatten, jedoch wahrscheinlich von zwei anderen Firmen oder Modellen waren: Die einen waren, wie ich es wollte, komplett undurchsichtig und knallegrün. Die anderen waren leider ein klein wenig transparenter und ein anderer Grünton =(



Mach mir mal Fotos von den Kabelbindern und markiere mir das Modell was du gerne hättest und schicke mir die per Mail c.schultze@aquatuning.de ich gucke mal was ich für dich tun kann. Kundennummer oder letzte Bestellnummer dabei wäre nicht schlecht.



omc1984 schrieb:


> servus....wann ist denn mit dem Koolance-Kühler für die GTX275 zurechnen??? der aquagrafx soll ja von der quali nicht so sonderlich sein?!



Bestellt sind die. Sollen Anfang/Mitte Juni kommen. Wenn die Lagernd sind, kommen die in jedem Fall umgehend online.



MoS schrieb:


> Wird es die Phobya Schnellkupplungen auch in verkupfert geben?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss Phobya 13/10mm Buchse inkl. Schott Schnellverschluss Phobya 13/10mm Buchse inkl. Schott 65067
> 
> Reicht eigentlich das oben verlinkte, oder brauche ich da auch so einen Stecker dazu? Ich will damit durch ein Blech durch, und abkuppeln können



Im Moment sehe ich noch nicht das die in naher Zukunft kommen werden. Ich denke aber zur Sortimentskomplettierung werden die mit Sicherheit irgendwann kommen. Werde das einmal versuchen zu beschleunigen, aber das wird noch eine ganze weile dauern…

Wenn du dir den Schnellverschluss bestellst den du verlinkt hast, hast du ein komplettes Set. Es sind Stecker und Buchse, brauchst also nichts weiter mehr.


Ich hoffe ich habe keinen Post Vergessen. Wenn was ist einfach melden.


----------



## der8auer (25. Mai 2009)

Das weiß ich leider noch nicht. Der neue Kühler ist zwar schon da aber ich bin leider noch nicht zum testen gekommen... Reklamation werde ich dennoch machen  Danke schon mal für deine Antwort.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Mai 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das weiß ich leider noch nicht. Der neue Kühler ist zwar schon da aber ich bin leider noch nicht zum testen gekommen... Reklamation werde ich dennoch machen  Danke schon mal für deine Antwort.



Guten morgen!

Ok, alles klar. Mehr zum Reklamationsweg findest du hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen


----------



## stromer007 (26. Mai 2009)

Habe am Wochenende auch meine HW großzügig geduscht, dank der Aquatuning-Duschanschlüsse.  Ist aber zum Glück nichts mit der HW passiert, da ich nur den Kreislauf getestet hatte.

Die Undichtheit war jedoch extrem Massiv, selbst mit reinpusten nach dem Ausbau trat deutlich pfeifend die Luft aus dem Anschluß aus. 

Der Grund für die Undichtheit sind zu schwache O-Ringe wie auch auf den Bildern zu erkennen. Die Quali ist zwar nicht so dolle, aber man sollte es erkennen können. 

Ich hab dann 2 Grafikkarten 1,5 Std bei 50°C gut durchbacken lassen, dann eingebaut und getestet -  OK kein Schaden an den Karten.

Ich habe dann die Anschlüße die ich vorher hatte (gleiche Bauart, aber P&C, siehe rechts im Bild) mit den defekten kombiniert. So hab ich es dichtbekommen, doch die Norm kann das ja wohl nicht sein.

Die P&C-Winkelanschlüsse welche dicht waren scheint AT übrigens nicht mehr zu haben (Pos. 15 in Bestellung 64279). Vor den oben verlinkten Anschlüssen kann ich jedenfalls nur warnen.

Grüße vom Stromer

P.S. Da ich die Teile modifiziert habe ist es ja auch mit Umtausch ect. vorbei. Vieleicht hätte der Hersteller mit dem Fehlerbild was anfangen können, wobei ich bei 4 Undichten von 4 Bestellten nicht mehr an ein Versehen glauben kann.


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2009)

> Vor den oben verlinkten Anschlüssen kann ich jedenfalls nur warnen.


Schade, daß du nicht vorher im Forum gefragt hast. Unter den erfahrenen Usern ist allgemein bekannt, daß die von dir verlinkte Anschlussart der letzte Müll ist.


----------



## stromer007 (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Matz, du hattest mich glaube ich schon mal davor gewarnt, doch da ich zwischen den Karten nur sehr wenig Platz habe, und ich mit den bislang verwendeten Anschlüssen (gleichwertig nur halt für P&C) keinerlei Probleme hatte, mußte ich wieder darsuf setzen.

Ich hab mal 2 Bilder zum Vergleich angehangen.

Und danke nochmal für die Tipps, dadurch war ich vorher schon vorsichtig.


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2009)

Da tauchen für mich zwei Fragen auf: 

Wieso verwendest du den schrottigen PUR Schlauch und die noch beschisseneren P&C Anschlüsse. 

Warum nimmst du keine SLI Verbinder für die Karten? Wäre viel schicker und einfacher gelöst.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo ihr 2!

Ich höre zum ersten mal von dem Problem mit diesen Anschlüssen. Habe mich auch gleich ins Lager verzogen und die durchgetestet.

Bei meiner Stichprobenkontrolle konnte ich keine Undichtigkeit feststellen!

Ich muss aber auch dazusagen, dass wir eine neue Charge geliefert bekommen haben und die vielleicht in der Produktion etwas geändert haben und nun verbessert worden.


----------



## stromer007 (26. Mai 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> Da tauchen für mich zwei Fragen auf:
> Wieso verwendest du den schrottigen PUR Schlauch und die noch beschisseneren P&C Anschlüsse.
> 
> Warum nimmst du keine SLI Verbinder für die Karten? Wäre viel schicker und einfacher gelöst.


 
1. Den PUR hab ich bei oben beschriebener Aktion rausgehauen und durch 13/10er Masterkleer ersetzt. 
2. Die Aquacomputer Kühler gefallen mir am besten und für die gibts meines Wissens nach keine SLI-Anschlüsse, welche bei mir einsetzbar wären. In einem 2-SLI-Verbund kann man die Edelstahlplatte tauschen und dann von unten anschließen, aber was ist mit der mittleren Karte, außerdem ist unten das NT.

@Wassermann@AT: Ein untrügliches Zeichen für einen undichten Anschluß dieser Gattung: Der Anschlussstutzen läßt sich sehr leicht dem eingeschraubten Teil gegenüber drehen. 
Bei mir "pendelten" die Stutzen z.T. wie ein Uhrenpendel nur durch die Schwerkraft.


----------



## Operator (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte da eine Frage an Aquatuning nämlich wann, ob ihr denn MagiCool Copper Xtreme Radiator Double 240 im Programm habt ich such den schon vergebens bei euch oder hab ich den nur übersehen

Mfg Operator


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Operator!

Ich glaube ich stehe ein wenig aufm Schlauch. Welchen meinst du? Kannst du mir mal die anderen verlinken!?

Hier einmal alle Magicoolradiatoren die wir im Moment online haben:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Operator (26. Mai 2009)

ups hab den link vergessen wollt ich eig mit reinschreiben
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Radiatoren » Sonstige Radiatoren » MagiCool Copper Xtreme Radiator Double 240 » Produktbewertung von RealGerry

ist zwar etwas teuer bloss mich würdes halt interresieren


----------



## exoRR (26. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube er meint den hier.
Aber ein "Cooper" sehe ich nicht .

Gruß
exoRR

Edit: Mhpf, war zu langsam.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Mai 2009)

Oh, jetzt ging alles parallel 

Ich habe gesehen, dass der offline gesetzt war. Wahrscheinlich weil er ausverkauft war und die Lieferzeit so lange ist.

Hier ist er nun online:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool XTREME QUAD 480 Radiator 35064


----------



## Operator (26. Mai 2009)

Achso vielen Dank 
hatte mich nur gewunderd warum er nicht aufgeführt war
Vielen Dank


----------



## nemetona (27. Mai 2009)

@Wassermann,
ich habe mal einen Frage zu diesen Temperaturfühlern.
Wie lang sind denn derren Kabel?


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

@nemetona

Einfach mal genauer lesen. 



> Der Sensor besitzt eine 60cm Anschlussleitung und einen zweipoligen Stecker.



Aber schöner Sensor, die besten die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab, wird bald gekauft.


----------



## nemetona (27. Mai 2009)

Das muss jetzt einer dazugeschrieben haben 

Hab die Angabe weiter unten bei den Technischen Daten vermutet und gesucht.
Danke DanielX


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

hi, super sache der threat!

mal eine frage, bin am überlegen mir eine WaKü zu holen, doch die preise schrecken einen etwas ab ^^

ich brauche ein set, was einen Q9550 @3,5 Ghz kühlen soll.
was würde eine anständige kosten und was könntest du mir empfehlen?

MFG
Patrick


----------



## nemetona (28. Mai 2009)

@PEACEpolska,
dieser Thread ist nicht für Kaufberatungen gedacht.

Diesbezüglich solltest du dir den Waküguide und den Beispielkonfigurationsthread mal ansehen ( beides in meiner Signatur verlinkt ). Wenn dir dann bei deiner Waküzusammenstellung noch offene Fragen bleiben, werden dir diese im Quatsch- oder in einen eigenen Thread gern beantwortet


----------



## PEACEpolska (28. Mai 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> @PEACEpolska,
> dieser Thread ist nicht für Kaufberatungen gedacht.


 

win versuch war es wert ^^, vielen dank


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen!



nemetona schrieb:


> Hab die Angabe weiter unten bei den Technischen Daten vermutet und gesucht.



Ich habe die Länge einmal unter „Technische Daten“ nachgetragen.

@PEACEpolska
Ja, für Kaufberatung ist es am besten hier die unabhängigen Moderatoren zu befragen. Die können dir dich punktgenau beraten.


----------



## TFMadMax (28. Mai 2009)

möchte bei dieser gelegenheit mal den support von Aquatuning loben.

meinen defekten kühler innerhalb 4 tage ausgetauscht, das war mal sowas von schnell...


herzlichen dank.

Gruß TF M M


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Mai 2009)

Oh, danke TFMadMax, dieses Lob werde ich gleich an unser Team weiterleiten!

Aber ich habe euch noch etwas neues Mitgebracht:

Um unseren Kunden die Wahl der Radiatorengröße einfacher zu machen und bei der Installation zu helfen bieten wir von der Firma Aquatuning nun Radiatorschablonen zum Download an. Diese Schablonen können dann 1:1 auf einem DIN A4-Blatt ausgedruckt und bei Bedarf ausgeschnitten werden. So kann man bereits vor dem Kauf des Radiators abschätzen ob er in das Gehäuse passen wird. Während der Installation kann die Schablone auch als Schneid- oder Bohrvorlage genutzt werden. Der Download der Schablonen ist hier möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Mai 2009)

Das ist mal ne geniale Idee


----------



## p00nage (28. Mai 2009)

jo das ist echt ne super idee werde ich gleich ma testen


----------



## bundymania (28. Mai 2009)

Früher waren viele Anleitungen zu Kühlern als pdf online - das könntest du auch mal wieder rein setzen Christian


----------



## uss-voyager (29. Mai 2009)

hallo ich wollte bald mal das kühlwasser wechseln und habe noch ein wenig was von eurem AT-Protect-Plus 
(Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - AT-Protect-Plus 1000ml AT-Protect-Plus 1000ml 30025) 
über was wohl aber nicht mehr komplett reichen wird. und deswegen wollte ich mir jetzt bald das Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml 30019) dazu holen. jetzt wollte ich fragen ob ich die beiden sachen mischen kann oder lieber nicht?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Mai 2009)

bundymania schrieb:


> Früher waren viele Anleitungen zu Kühlern als pdf online - das könntest du auch mal wieder rein setzen Christian



Ja, Andreas, da habe ich auch schon dran gedacht. Irgendwo ist nei solchen Dingen aber auch ein Copyright drauf. Ich werde das bei der nächsten Besprechung mit den Chefs mal abklären in wieweit das in Ordnung geht.

@uss-voyager
Ich bin leider kein Chemiker und kann daher nur im Namen von Aquatuning zur Sicherheit sagen: „Ich kann es nicht empfehlen!“
Vielleicht hat ja ein Moderator oder User von PCGH da schon Erfahrung mit oder konstruktive Ideen!?


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn kein Alu im Kreislauf ist würde ich einfach das vorhandene Gemisch mit destilliertem Wasser strecken. Gegen Algen etc. sollte es auch so noch wirksam sein.


----------



## bundymania (29. Mai 2009)

ja, etwas strecken kann man es, mixen mit anderen Mitteln würde ich es nicht, steht bei den Zusätzen meistens auch als Hinweis drauf !


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Mai 2009)

Ich habe wieder für unsere internationalen Kunden etwas neues:

*Aquatuning nun auch in United Kingdom*

Aquatuning United Kingdom ist ab heute online! Für unsere Kunden aus United Kingdom bietet sich somit die Chance, zu absolut günstigen Versandkonditionen zu bestellen! Bei unserem Ansprechpartner vor Ort ist es sogar möglich die Ware abzuholen. Unser Partner in United Kingdom steht allen Kunden mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. Bis zum 14.06.2009 ist zudem, jede Bestellung ab einem Warenwert von 50,-£, Versandkostenfrei! Wir wünschen allen Kunden viel Spass beim Shoppen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## On/OFF (30. Mai 2009)

Also ........, ich muß hier erstmal ein richtig    Fettes     Lob an Aquatuning und DHL aussprechen ..Hut ab.  

Ich hab gestern bei AT bestellt und noch mit Burgundy wegen den Noisblockern wegen anschließen im Forum getextet und dann die Bestellung noch geändert. Heute früh steht der Postbote vor der Tür .

Aber etwas sauer war ich schon, nicht wegen dem früh Aufstehen ......
sondern weil ich nicht soviel Kohle zu Hause hatte ^^ Konnte ihn aber übereden um 11 nochmal vorbeizukommen. Mal schaun ob alles dabei ist. Dann wird gebastelt und die 2 - 80er Papstlüfter im Netzteil auch gleich gegen  2 Noisblocker getauscht ^^

mfg     Macht weiter so und senkt die Preise 

PS: Und führt mal auf Rechnung zahlen ein (zumindest für Stammkunden), dann hätte ich nicht erst noch zur Bank gehen müssen und jetzt auf heißen Kohlen sitzen bis um 11 und hätte jetzt schon basteln können.    ^^


----------



## Darkside (30. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich find den Thread hier auch ne super idee.

Hab auch gleich ne frage nämlich ob der Liefertermin von diesem GTX280 Wasserkühler
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK GPU-X G200 Watercool HK GPU-X2 Nvidia G200 12169

eingehalten wird? Hab nämlich ne größere Bestellung bei euch getätigt und warte nun dringend auf die Teile weil mir mein PC förmlich unterm Ar*** wegbrennt.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## stephantime (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Wassermann@AT

Erstmal ein sehr schöner Thread 

Und dann habe ich auch gleich mal eine Frage.
Ich habe diese Grafikkarte.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Und würde mir gerne diesen Kühler kaufen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC8800 GT/GTS (G92) SLI ready - Acetal 12112

Nun ist mein Problem das ich irgendwie nicht rausbekomme ob meine Karte zum Kühler passt.

Wäre es möglich das ich den Kühler kaufe,ausprobiere und falls er nicht passt,ich den Kühler(sauber und ohne Schäden)wieder zurück schicke?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2009)

Deine Karte ist definitiv kein Referenzdesign.

Die Stromversorgung scheint man bei Asus komplett anders gelöst zu haben.


----------



## der8auer (31. Mai 2009)

@ Wassermann@AT: Mein Mainboard läuft wieder  Bin auch überrascht, dass der XSPC Delta V3 Acetal bei einer höheren NB Spannung ca. 3K besser kühlt als der EK WaterBlocks EK NB SB 5


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2009)

Also mich wundert das kein bisschen.
Wir sprechen hier von Mikrostruktur- vs. Kanalkühler(wobei "Kanal" für ein paar Bolzen noch nett ausgedrückt ist).


----------



## derLordselbst (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo Wassermann!

Bei meinen Vorüberlegungen für eine Wasserkühlung ist eigentlich immer noch der 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Elegant Plexi Serie Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Elegant Plexi Serie Radiator 35141

mein Favorit, angesichts der hervorragenden Testergebnisse und der geringeren Dicke im Vergleich zu anderen Radiatoren. 

Daher meine Frage: Hat Magicool die Qualitätsprobleme mit den Plexi-Kammern in den Griff bekommen und wird der irgendwann wieder lieferbar oder sollte ich mir lieber Alternativen aussuchen, damit ich nicht in Zukunft öfter im Support-Thread auftauche?^^


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Juni 2009)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Also ........, ich muß hier erstmal ein richtig    Fettes     Lob an Aquatuning und DHL aussprechen ..Hut ab.
> 
> ...
> 
> PS: Und führt mal auf Rechnung zahlen ein (zumindest für Stammkunden), dann hätte ich nicht erst noch zur Bank gehen müssen und jetzt auf heißen Kohlen sitzen bis um 11 und hätte jetzt schon basteln können.    ^^



Vielen Dank für dein Lob! Werde ich einmal an unser Team weiterleiten!

Die Idee mit der „auf Rechnung beliefern“ war schon vor einiger Zeit ein großes Thema bei einer Besprechung. Leider war die Geschäftsleitung nicht wirklich begeistert, weil eine Menge Mehrarbeit dazukommen würde. Wollten sich das aber auch noch einmal überlegen. Ich habe das in meiner Liste für die nächste Besprechung noch einmal mit aufgenommen und ich werde mal gucken was die Chefs dazu sagen…



Darkside schrieb:


> Hi, ich find den Thread hier auch ne super idee.
> 
> Hab auch gleich ne frage nämlich ob der Liefertermin von diesem GTX280 Wasserkühler
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK GPU-X G200 Watercool HK GPU-X2 Nvidia G200 12169
> ...



Das kann ich dir nicht versprechen. Grundsätzlich hat Watercool die letzige Kalenderwoche als Liefertermin angegeben. Allerdings kommen die kaum mit der Produktion verschiedener Produkte hinterher, weil die im Moment so beliebt sind. Ich hoffe einmal, dass das klappt! Du bekommst dann eine E-Mail wenn die Lieferung versendet wurde.



stephantime schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann@AT
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Für solche Fälle wie deinem gibt es das Fernabsatzgesetz. Du kannst dir die Ware zusenden lassen, bis zu 14Tage ausprobieren und uns dann wieder einsenden und wir müssen die dann wieder in Zahlung nehmen. Wichtig ist hierbei zu beachten, dass du keine Gebrauchsspuren hinterlässt! Wir haben im Gegenzug das Recht bei gebrauchter Ware den zu erstatteten Preis zu mindern.

Hier erfährst du mehr über die Rücksendeweg:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shop_content.php/coID/105/product/Reklamation



der8auer schrieb:


> @ Wassermann@AT: Mein Mainboard läuft wieder



Super, das freut mich echt zu hören!



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann!
> 
> Bei meinen Vorüberlegungen für eine Wasserkühlung ist eigentlich immer noch der
> 
> ...



Ja, die Testergebnisse waren wirklich super, besonders bei langsam drehenden Lüftern.

Soweit wie ich das sehe, ist die Rücklaufquote bei den Radiatoren mit Plexikammern stark zurückgegangen. Wie es scheint waren das wirklich nur Kinderkrankheiten die die nun im Griff haben!


----------



## maschine (2. Juni 2009)

Eines muss man euch lassen, ihr seid echte Verpackungskünstler. Der Karton von dem AGB war höher als das eigentliche Paket und der Karton vom AGB zusammen mit dem von den CCFLs war auch noch breiter als das Paket


----------



## HESmelaugh (2. Juni 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann!
> 
> Bei meinen Vorüberlegungen für eine Wasserkühlung ist eigentlich immer noch der
> 
> ...



Hierzu will ich mich auch kurz melden: Bei mir (Aquatuning Schweiz) ist es zu ein paar Rücksendungen dieses Radis wegen gesprungenem Plexi gekommen. Dies im Zeitraum März-April. Da waren also auf alle Fälle ein paar mit ungenügender Qualität dabei.
Ob das noch eine ältere Charge als die aktuelle war, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Gruss,
Shane


----------



## bundymania (2. Juni 2009)

danke für den *ehrlichen* Hinweis Shane, ích kenne ähnliche Fälle und rate daher von diesem Radityp ab !

Was mir zudem aufgefallen ist: wenn man Anschlüsse einige Male rein- und wieder raus dreht, "sanden" die Gewinde und feine Plexispäne geraten mitunter in den Radi. Ausserdem sind diese Laschen teils nicht komplett umgebogen, wo der Dichtring anliegt 

Ich empfehle in dieser Preisklasse den Magicool Xtreme, oder Swiftech.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen!

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen was die Analyse der Warenwirtschaft mir sagt. In Abhängigkeit vom Umsatz ist die Reklamationsquote zurückgegangen bei diesem Radiatortyp!

Das es mehr Reklamationen gibt als bei Radiatoren anderer Baureihe ist leider auch richtig…


----------



## Demcy (3. Juni 2009)

was ist den paypal ?


----------



## nemetona (3. Juni 2009)

PayPal müsste ein Tochterunternehmen von ebay sein.
Es ist ein Onlinebezahldienstleister, bei ihnen kannst du Konto erstellen und damit deine Einkäufe z.B. bei AT bezahlen, PayPal bucht den Betrag dann von deinen Girokonto ab oder belastet deine Kreditkarte, je nach Auswahl in der Zahlungsabwicklung.
Der Vorteil bei einer PayPal Zahlung ist, das der Verkäufer sozusagen sofort das Geld auf seinen PayPal Konto hat und kann die Ware sofort versenden, wie bei Zahlung via Kreditkarte.
Leider ist PayPal nicht gratis, und somit entstehen Mehrkosten die meistens auf den Käufer umgelegt werden.


----------



## bundymania (3. Juni 2009)

wenn du bei AT per Paypal bezahlst, hast du diese "Logistikpauschale" an der Backe - die Höhe fällt je nach Warenwert aus, also leider nicht ohne Gebühr, oder pauschal wie bei anderen Firmen üblich 

jep, PP "gehört" zur Ebay Firmengruppe.


----------



## nemetona (3. Juni 2009)

PayPal berechnet die Gebühren den Zahlungsempfänger auch Prozentual vom Wert des Geldeingangs.


----------



## bundymania (3. Juni 2009)

richtig, wird trotzdem von den meisten Firmen nicht direkt an den Käufer weiter gegeben !


----------



## Nucleus (3. Juni 2009)

bundymania schrieb:


> richtig, wird trotzdem von den meisten Firmen nicht direkt an den Käufer weiter gegeben !



So ist es, und so gehört sich das auch imho.


----------



## Skaos (4. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit,
hab ma ne kleine frage und wollte dazu nich extra nen neuen thread aufmachen..
hab letztes we ein paar neue sachen für meine wakü bestellt.. erstma ein großes lob an den schnellen und unkomplizierten bestellvorgang samt versand, hab ich so vorher nur bei alternate erlebt..

ich hab mir u.a. nen kühler für meine graka bestellt, den ek waterblocks für die 4780 GS und nun hab ich noch etwas bedenken ihn einzubauen, denn die einzige wlp die ich zz da hab is die liquid pro und es steht in der anleitung ja, man sollte nicht leitende wlp verwenden.. wie wichtig is das wirklich, geht die liquid pro auch oder krieg ich damit meine graka kaputt??

ah so und sollte ich zw den mosfet- und den eigentlichen Kühlkörper auch noch irgendwas auftragen, oder is wärmeableitung gut genug durch die bloße verbindung mit den drei schrauben?? kann grad nich so ganz einschätzen, wie warm die teile werden und obs am ende nich doch helfen würde..

mfg Skaos


----------



## On/OFF (4. Juni 2009)

Wenn du sauber arbeitest , sollte selbst leitende Paste keine Probleme machen .


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

Hier eine Anleitung zum richten Auftragen von Flüssigmetallwärmeleitpasten.

Ein gewissens Risiko ist aber gegeben, wenn du dieses nicht eingehen willst dann nimm lieber konventionelle Wärmeleitpaste.

Halte dich bei der Montage des Kühler strickt an die Anleitung von EK,
bei meinen EK Kühler für die 4870 war es so vorgesen, das die GPU und die RAM´s mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden und die Spannungswandler mit den mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpads zu bestücken sind, dies ist wichtig, der Kühler ist daü konzipiert und bei nichtbeachten haben nicht alle zu kühlenden Teile Kontakt zum Kühlkörper.

Wichtig: die Schrauben nur "Handfest anziehen", das PCB ist nicht für große mechanische Belastung ausgelegt.


----------



## Madz (4. Juni 2009)

Liquid pro würde ich niemals einsetzen, da im Extremfall der Kühler mit der Karte/Cpu/Mainboard verschweisst wird und nicht mehr zu lösen ist.


----------



## Skaos (4. Juni 2009)

gut, soweit erstma vielen dank, werd dann wohl zur arctic silver greifen denk, dürfte sich ja mit am besten machen, was p/l angeht oder?

is die liquid wirklich so übel, wie hier geschrieben, ich hatte die eigentlich für meine cpu nehmen wollen.. aber wenn ich den mist am ende gar nich mehr abbekommen wärs auch doof... hm..


----------



## maschine (4. Juni 2009)

Artic Silver ist nicht leitend, auch wenn da Silber drin ist 
Ansonsten wäre meine alte Graka schon längst abgeraucht, da sind ein paar Fäden quer über alle Leiterbahnen gefallen 

edit: jaa 100 Posts


----------



## GoZoU (4. Juni 2009)

Und an dieser Stelle ist die Diskussion um die richtige WLP beendet. 

1. Haben wir schon genug Threads dazu im Forum
2. Ist das hier ein Support Thread für Wakü-Produkte und Bestellungen bei AT

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Skaos (4. Juni 2009)

^^ ja okay es is etwas ausgeufert, am liebsten wär mir ein statement von nem AT mitarbeiter gewesen, wo ich den kühler auch bestellt hab.. aber vl kommt ja noch was und es findet einer die zeit..


----------



## On/OFF (4. Juni 2009)

alberne Sau du ^^   , die weiteren Post werden gelöscht , die dieses Thema angehn. nimm arctic Silver , was meinst du was die AT-Leute sagen würden?


PS: Vorallen AT-Mitarbeiter , einer am Telefon , der ein Laptop hat ?  Wenn dann musste schon Schultze fragen , aber ich  behaupte der kennt sich in deer^^ Materie genausowenig aus wie Leute hier im Forum , bzw ist es für die Wärmeleitung oder die daraus resultierenden Temps eher uninteressant.

Aber wenn Liquid Pro leitend ist , würde ich dir empfehlen diese nicht einzusetzen . Aus Sicherheitsgründen.


----------



## VentiLator (4. Juni 2009)

huhu,


um nochmal auf das thema paypal zurückzukommen, man lese sich mal folgendes durch:
Wie PayPal seine Kunden entmündigt, terrorisiert und dabei absahnt - Kontosperrung - Kundendienst - Kritik - Erfahrung - Erfahrungsbericht
 

nachdem ich das gelesen habe, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt schon vorstellen, weshalb AT die gebühren nicht übernehmen will! und sie stehen nicht allein da, caseking übernimmt zB auch keine gebühren, was man ihnen absolut nicht verübeln darf.
ich bekomme das auch ab und zu im AT-Forum mit, da sind kunden, die über das ach so schnelle paypal bezahlt haben, die mehr als ein woche auf die sendung warten mussten, da es bis zu 7 tage gedauert hat, bis die zahlung beim händler war!

in zukunft würde ich nicht mehr via paypal bezahlen, wenn ich nicht mal weiss, was mit meinem geld passiert


----------



## gharbi_sam (4. Juni 2009)

@ Wassermann

Die Idee von diesem thread gefällt mir ganz gut, dann leg ich mal los :

Ich habe ein problem bei meiner bestellung, und zwar jedes mal als ich bestellen möchte wird mir mitgeteilt das die versandkosten nichr gerechnet werden können, woran liegt das ? Vor ein paar wochen konnte ich die versandkosten angezeigt bekommen, was für mich wichtig ist, da diese um die 80 Euronen lagen 

Noch was : Beim CPU blocks/ Intel Socket 775 / OCZ wird der name vom kühler falsch angezeigt...

Alphacool NexXxoS XP Bold Highflow X2 socket 775 statt OCZ Hydroflow

Hab schon eine fehlermeldung geschickt, der fehler wurde aber noch nicht behoben...


----------



## Shibi (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch mal eine Frage, ich hab gestern eine Bestellung bei Aquatuning aufgegeben und mir unter anderem einen Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 und einen 4 fach Adapter für einen Watercool GPU X2 Kühler bestellt. Diese sind im Moment nicht lieferbar, aber bei vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin steht "Liefertermin überschritten". 
Ist bekannt wann diese beiden Artikel wieder verfügbar sind?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo!



Skaos schrieb:


> ^^ ja okay es is etwas ausgeufert, am liebsten wär mir ein statement von nem AT mitarbeiter gewesen, wo ich den kühler auch bestellt hab.. aber vl kommt ja noch was und es findet einer die zeit..



Wie schon einige Moderatoren und User bemerkt haben, bin ich als Sachbearbeiter nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner für technische Fragen. Der Thread wurde für solche Fragen auch nicht erstellt. Dafür gibt es meinen Kollegen unter support@aquatuning.de oder hier auch versierte Mitarbeiter die sich in solchen Fragen wesentlich besser auskennen als ich.

Für Fragen, was passiert wenn du deine Graka mit dieser Paste zerstörst, dafür bin ich da und kann dir eine Antwort geben: Lass es lieber! Es läuft unter Eigenverschulden und dafür kommt keine Versicherung auf.


@PayPal
PayPal hat Vor- und Nachteile. Klar ist, dass wir für unsere Kunden immer einen möglichst guten Preis anbieten wollen. Daher kalkulieren wir auch Messerscharf! Wenn wir nun die PayPal Gebühren auf die Produkte umschlagen würden, müssten alle Kunden die Gebühren zahlen die PayPal nimmt. Ich denke damit wären noch weniger Kunden einverstanden. Daher denke ich ist unser Weg die günstigere Alternative!


@ gharbi_sam
Wie ich sehe kommst du aus Tunesien, richtig? Ich vermute einmal das die Versandkosten für dein Land noch nicht im Shop hinterlegt sind. Daher werden diese dann von Hand berechnet und nachgetragen. Wenn meine Annahme richtig ist, dann sag mir bescheid. Dann lasse ich von unserem Admin die Versandkosten hinterlegen, dass du sie gleich bei der Bestellung siehst.

Die Kühlerbezeichnung habe ich geändert. Sollte im laufe des Nachmittags von der Warenwirtschaft übertragen werden. Danke für den Hinweis!


@ Shibi / @Watercool
Watercool ist im Moment eine Baustelle, ich weis es leider nicht was ich dazu noch sagen soll. In der Regel bekommen wir Termine für längere Lieferzeiten von 14Tagen oder ähnliches. Leider werden die zum Teil nicht eingehalten. Dann stehen wir natürlich da und wissen nicht was wir unseren Kunden sagen sollen… Daher will ich offen sein: Der Einkauf wird, wenn er neue Liefertermine bekommen hat, diese eintragen und ihr werdet sie dann über unseren Shop erfahren. Ob, jetzt speziell Watercool, das gilt nicht für die vielen anderen Zulieferer, die eingehalten werdem, kann ich im Moment nicht 100%ig sagen, sorry!


----------



## gharbi_sam (4. Juni 2009)

@ Wassermann

Danke für die schnelle antwort ! Ja ich wohne in Tunesien, und wie schon gesagt vor ein paar wochen habe ich die versandkosten bei der bestellung angezeigt bekommen, seit einiger zeit aber nicht mehr...

Wenn ich soweit bin dann melde ich mich wieder um meine bestellung abzugeben, wird wohl ein oder zwei wochen dauern...

Danke nochmals !


----------



## Shibi (4. Juni 2009)

Sprich mir bleibt im Moment nichts anderes übrig als zu warten und zu hoffen? ^^

Blöde Frage an einen Aquatuningmitarbeiter, aber würdest du mir empfehlen die Bestellung für diese beiden Teile zu stornieren und sie direkt bei Watercool zu bestellen? Dort sind sie angeblich lieferbar.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Madz (4. Juni 2009)

@ Watercool

Watercool wird momentan von Bestellungen einfach überrannt. Selbst mit einem externen Auftragsfertiger kommen sie nicht mehr nach. Also geduldet euch! Die Produkte sind es einfach wert, darauf zu warten.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen!

@ gharbi_sam

Nach der Einführung von UPS wurden für einige Länder DHL & GLS als Versandunternehmen entfernt, da es dort Probleme mit der Zustellung gab. Wenn du die Versandkosten vorher wissen willst, dann nimm UPS. Ob DHL noch einmal dazukommt weiß ich im Moment nicht. GLS auf gar keinen Fall, die sind im internationalen Versand nicht so gut…

@Shibi

Oh je, ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht krumm, aber diese Frage will ich lieber offen lassen


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Sprich mir bleibt im Moment nichts anderes übrig als zu warten und zu hoffen? ^^
> 
> Blöde Frage an einen Aquatuningmitarbeiter, aber würdest du mir empfehlen die Bestellung für diese beiden Teile zu stornieren und sie direkt bei Watercool zu bestellen? Dort sind sie angeblich lieferbar.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


Stornier sie und bestell sie direkt. Montag/Dienstag hast du den Kram.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (5. Juni 2009)

Mal ne Frage:

Wird dieser Nortbridgekühler [*Swiftech MCW-NBMAX Northbridge* ] in absehbarer Zeit (1-2 Wochen) wieder verfügbar sein??

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Swiftech MCW-NBMAX Northbridge Swiftech MCW-NBMAX Northbridge 14180

Oder wird der überhaupt nicht mehr geliefert, denn der ist schon ne ganze Zeit lang rot...


Oder wie sieht es alternativ mit diesem hier aus??
Passt der auch auf das Asus Maximus *II* Formula(X48)??

*Aquacomputer twinplex XT di-Design Chipset ASUS X38 & X48 *

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer twinplex XT di-Design Chipset ASUS X38 & X48 (Maximus Formula/Extreme, P5E, P5E3) ohne Anschlüsse Aquacomputer twinplex XT di-Design Chipset ASUS X38 & X48 (Maximus Formula/Extreme, P5E, P


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal wieder einige Neuigkeiten für euch:

*Nummer 1:*
Nexus Technology mit Hauptsitz in den Niederlanden ist eine Firma welche sich der Reduktion von Hitze und Geräuschemission von PCs verschrieben hat. Ihre Produktpalette umfasst extrem leise Lüfter welche auf den Silent-Betrieb hin optimiert wurden und neuartige Lager besitzen sowie Netzteile mit hohem Wirkungsgrad. Zudem bietet Nexus noch viele innovative und nützliche Accessoires an, welche helfen den PC weiter zu verbessern. Unser komplettes Sortiment von Nexus finden sie hier - Dieses wird selbstverständlich in Zukunft noch weiter ausgebaut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Nummer 2:*

Ich habe schon wieder *URLAUB!* 

Wieder nur eine Woche, aber trotzdem schön! Zum 15ten Juni bin ich wieder für euch da!

Deswegen mein Zitat vom letzten mal noch einmal:
"Ich hoffe, dass dieser Bereich auch ohne mich weiterläuft und ich werde versuchen die Posts nach zu arbeiten die unbeantwortet geblieben sind wenn ich wieder da bin.

Bei wichtigen Angelegenheiten meinen Kollegen den Herrn Klassen anschreiben a.klassen@aquatuning.de oder einfach anrufen: 05205 99198 0"

P.S.: Ja, wir arbeiten auch manchmal


----------



## Nighthawk33 (5. Juni 2009)

Ach ja, was ich vergessen habe:

Ist dieser Radiator, der *Aquacomputer airplex XT 360* wirklich an den Seiten silber??

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer airplex XT 360 Aquacomputer airplex XT 360 35134

Denn ich hätte gerne einen komplett schwarzen Radiator??!!


EDIT:

Ah, ich glaube den gibt es in zwei Versionen:

Diesen hier habe ich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/7827.jpg

Gibt es die Möglichkeit diesen in ein komplett schwarzes Modell umzutauschen, also in etwa so...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.aqua-computer.de/images/products/radi/airplex_xt_360_500.jpg 


DANKE


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2009)

Nighthawk33 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Wird dieser Nortbridgekühler [*Swiftech MCW-NBMAX Northbridge* ] in absehbarer Zeit (1-2 Wochen) wieder verfügbar sein??
> 
> ...


Schau dir mal die Watercool Kühler an! Die kosten weniger, haben den besseren Durchfluss und beim Boardwechsel kostet es nur 8€ für eine neue Bodenplatte.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (5. Juni 2009)

Danke, aber es geht mir mehr um das Design, da ich ja den Aquacomputer schon für die CPU auch habe, hätte ich evtl. auch im gleichen Design (mit diesem blauen Plexiglas) einen für die Northbridge...

Also würde der passen??


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2009)

Ich denke der dürfte passen. Würde den aber trotzdem nicht kaufen. Eine Mikrostruktur auf der NB ist nur unnötige Durchflussbremse und Unsicherheitsfaktor (verstopfen).


----------



## exoRR (5. Juni 2009)

@ Wassermann: Warum habt ihr denn keine Xigmatek 120mm-Lüfter mehr? Ich wollte die gerade bestellen.

Gruß
exoRR


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2009)

ich will mir demnächst nen i7 zulegen mit diesem kühler Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 Rev. 3 Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 Rev. 3 10194  aber da er net lieferbar ist könnte ich mir den kühler für sockel 939 Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 10125 holen der lieferbar ist und dann umrüsten ? 

geht das so einfach weil hab keine ahnung bzw was bräuchte ich dann dazu ? oder ab wann ist der i7 kühler wieder lieferbar?


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2009)

Bestell den Kühler direkt bei Watercool.de! Die können liefern.


----------



## p00nage (5. Juni 2009)

ja aber wäre es auch möglich den kühler für den sockel 939 auf 1366 umzurüsten ohne nen nachteil zu haben ?


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2009)

Ja, die Halteklammern dafür findest du evenfalls bei Watercool.de


----------



## z3rb (6. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag,

hätte da mal eine frage bezüglich der 12% Rabatt 

Wenn ich einen warenkorb über 210€ habe (rabatt noch nicht mit drin), bekomm ich dann nach dem abzug der 12% rabatt immernoch einen kostenlosen versand ?


gruß


----------



## maschine (6. Juni 2009)

Christian ist in Urlaub und bis er wieder da ist, ist die Rabattaktion zu Ende, deswegen solltest du eventuell lieber einen seiner Kollegen anschreiben


----------



## GoZoU (6. Juni 2009)

Oder die Frage im entsprechenden Thread bei MK stellen. Ich glaube dort kann man dir mehr Infos zu der Rabattaktion geben, schließlich wird sie zusammen mit dem Forum angeboten.

News Pfingst-Rabattaktion 2009 von AquaTuning und Meisterkuehler - Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für Computer und Silent PCs

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Parnshion (6. Juni 2009)

hi all, hab mal hier ein blöde frage: weißt jemand was es genau heißt "nur noch geringe Bestand"? bekomme ich den Teil dann später oder haben die noch die sachen in geringe Bestand und können sofort liefern?


----------



## Nucleus (6. Juni 2009)

Das bedeutet wohl schlichtweg, dass sie nur noch wenige auf Lager haben, die aber lieferbar sind.

Wenn Du von dem Teil also 5 bestellst, kann es sein, dass nur noch 3 auf Lager sind und sofort ausgeliefert werden können.


----------



## Monsterclock (6. Juni 2009)

Zu der Versand Frage der Versand bleibt kostenfrei auch wenn man mit Rabatt unter 200€ kommt (hab ich gemacht)


----------



## omc1984 (6. Juni 2009)

mich würde mal interessieren wann denn nun der kühler für die gtx275 kommt

jener hier: VID-NX275 (GeForce GTX 275) [no nozzles] - Water cooling systems, pc liquid cooling kit, cpu, video card, hard drive

würde ich dann nämlich im zuge der pfingstaktion noch bestellen!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2009)

Leute:
Das Ding heißt "Aquatunint Support Thread".
Der "Wakü Quatsch Thread" ist nebenan.
Und wer schon feststellt, dass der Spam hier gelöscht wird, der sollte vielleicht mal auf Idee kommen, dass noch mehr Spam auch nicht stehen bleiben wird.

Also Schluss jetzt.


----------



## Zlicer (7. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte mal Fragen ob eventuell auch goldene 16/10 Schraubanschlüsse in Arbeit sind??

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Parnshion (10. Juni 2009)

An dieser Stelle ein Dankeschön an AT, hab grad eben meine Bestellung bekommen, ging super schnell. Und danke auch für die 12% 
Weiter so 
mfg


----------



## Operator (10. Juni 2009)

Auftragsnr: 72824
Könnten sie mir noch mal den paypal Link geben da es nicht geklappt hat
Oder könnten sie mir die Bankverbindung geben?(verwendungszweck die Auftragsnr.??)

Mfg Operator


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte da eine frage zu diesem waterblock :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - OCZ Hydroflow HF-MK1 CPU Block OCZ Hydroflow HF-MK1 CPU Block 10198

Auf der Aquatuning seite steht das es nur für sockel 775 passt, aber auf der hersteller seite steht 775 und 1366...

Ist es eine neue revision oder passen alle auch auf den 1366 sockel ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube, den Kühler gibt es schon länger, als den So1366 und so wie er hier beschrieben und abgelichtet ist, liegt auch keine passende Halterung bei. Neuere Revisionen mit mehr Packungsinhalt sind denkbar, aber zumindest diese Produkbeschreibung ist älter.


----------



## gharbi_sam (14. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, den Kühler gibt es schon länger, als den So1366 und so wie er hier beschrieben und abgelichtet ist, liegt auch keine passende Halterung bei. Neuere Revisionen mit mehr Packungsinhalt sind denkbar, aber zumindest diese Produkbeschreibung ist älter.



Ja das habe ich auch gesehen, aber als ich bei der hersteller seite gekuckt habe (link) wurde ich ein bisschen verwirrt 

Eigentlich brauche ich einen sockel 775 kühler, aber bald wechsle ich auf ein core I7 und will nicht ein neues kühler kaufen...Eigentlich wollte ich den Enwotech scw-rev A bei aquatuning bestellen als er noch 40 euro gekostet hat, aber jetz ist er wieder um die 60 zu haben...


----------



## p00nage (14. Juni 2009)

und einen von watercool willst net ? da kann man die halteplatten einzeln kaufen


----------



## gharbi_sam (15. Juni 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> und einen von watercool willst net ? da kann man die halteplatten einzeln kaufen



Würde ich schon wenn :

1- Die lieferbar wären

2- Mann die halteplatten bei AT bekommen könnte


----------



## Madz (15. Juni 2009)

Sind bei http://www.watercool.de/online-shop/ lieferbar.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Nun ist mein Urlaub wieder vorbei und ich werde versuchen alle eure offenen Fragen zu beantworten!



Nighthawk33 schrieb:


> …
> Ist dieser Radiator, der *Aquacomputer airplex XT 360* wirklich an den Seiten silber??
> …
> Denn ich hätte gerne einen komplett schwarzen Radiator??!!
> ...



Es gab den 360iger Airplex von Aquacomputer einmal in komplett schwarz. Das Layout wurde aber nun geändert. Ich habe soweit alle Bilder und Beschreibungen überarbeitet wie sie bei Aquacomputer angegeben sind. Ich denke nun sollte es passen.



exoRR schrieb:


> @ Wassermann: Warum habt ihr denn keine Xigmatek 120mm-Lüfter mehr? Ich wollte die gerade bestellen.



Wir versuchen von Xigmatek die Produktpalette komplett aufzunehmen. Allerdings sind die nicht einfach zu bekommen. Ich sehe 2 Produkte sind Lagernd aber noch nicht online. Werde versuchen die heute, spätestens morgen online zu bekommen.



Madz schrieb:


> Ja, die Halteklammern dafür findest du evenfalls bei Watercool.de



Die Umrüstsets habe ich einmal mit bestellen lassen. Kommen die Tage mit und auch gleich online.



omc1984 schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren wann denn nun der kühler für die gtx275 kommt
> 
> jener hier: VID-NX275 (GeForce GTX 275) [no nozzles] - Water cooling systems, pc liquid cooling kit, cpu, video card, hard drive
> 
> würde ich dann nämlich im zuge der pfingstaktion noch bestellen!!!



Ist heute gekommen! Die Koolanceprodukte kommen nun nach und nach diese Woche online!



Zlicer40402 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal Fragen ob eventuell auch goldene 16/10 Schraubanschlüsse in Arbeit sind??
> 
> greetz Zlicer



Wir werden unser Anschlusssortiment noch weiter ausbauen. Auch werden wir die Lücken in Form und Farbe schließen. Mit etwas Geduld, allerdings reden wir von einigen Monaten, wird die Produktpalette noch einmal extrem aufgestockt werden!



Operator schrieb:


> Auftragsnr: 72824
> Könnten sie mir noch mal den paypal Link geben da es nicht geklappt hat
> Oder könnten sie mir die Bankverbindung geben?(verwendungszweck die Auftragsnr.??)
> 
> Mfg Operator



Wir haben per PN Kontakt gehabt.

@OCZ
Ich gehe einmal davon aus das die nächste Lieferung kompatibel zu dem Sockel 1366 sein wird. Ich habe den Text schon einmal überarbeitet und prüfe das wenn das Produkte wieder Lagernd ist. Dann wird natürlich umgehend das Bild auch wieder überarbeitet.


Nun habe ich alles einmal durchgelesen und ich hoffe ich habe nichts wichtiges vergessen. Bei einigen Beiträgen gehe ich davon aus das diese schon beantwortet wurden und habe dazu nichts weiter geschrieben.

Ansonsten, bei Fragen fragen!


----------



## nemetona (16. Juni 2009)

Einige Tage nach einen Einkauf bei AT kommt immer eine Mail aus der Buchhaltung, welche einen zur Abgabe einer Bewertung bei Geizhals erinnern soll. Dies habe ich nach meiner ersten AT Bestellung auch gern getan, dies aber nach jeder Bestellung zu tun, dafür fehlt mir die Zeit und der Antrieb.  

Kann man diese Funktion im Shop deaktivieren?


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

kann man schon ca sagen wann der watercool heatkiller wieder lieferbar sein wird (Cu version) weil warte auf meine bestellung


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Einige Tage nach einen Einkauf bei AT kommt immer eine Mail aus der Buchhaltung, welche einen zur Abgabe einer Bewertung bei Geizhals erinnern soll. Dies habe ich nach meiner ersten AT Bestellung auch gern getan, dies aber nach jeder Bestellung zu tun, dafür fehlt mir die Zeit und der Antrieb.
> 
> Kann man diese Funktion im Shop deaktivieren?



Werde das mal unseren Admin weitergeben, dass das ein bischen weniger wird. Mal guckien was er sagt.




p00nage schrieb:


> kann man schon ca sagen wann der watercool heatkiller wieder lieferbar sein wird (Cu version) weil warte auf meine bestellung



Keine Ahnung. Watercool hat diese Woche noch nicht geliefert, kann sein das diese dabei sind. Nur sagen kann ich leider nichts genaues, wir werden auch immer wieder hingehalten...


----------



## nemetona (16. Juni 2009)

> Werde das mal unseren Admin weitergeben, dass das ein bischen weniger wird. Mal guckien was er sagt.



Danke, ich warte aud Feedback


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Danke, ich warte aud Feedback



Das erste Feedback was ich bekommen habe: Es ist alles möglich! Mal gucken wie wir das Staffeln, er muss das erstmal alles einbinden. Also von jetzt auf gleich wird das nciht gehen, aber wir werden diese Mail ein wenig ausdünnen.

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Watercool hat diese Woche noch nicht geliefert, kann sein das diese dabei sind. Nur sagen kann ich leider nichts genaues, wir werden auch immer wieder hingehalten...




ok danke ma hoffen  weil mir juckts in den fingern (wird meine erste wakü)


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Juni 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> ok danke ma hoffen  weil mir juckts in den fingern (wird meine erste wakü)



Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir dann eine Mail senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


----------



## nemetona (16. Juni 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Das erste Feedback was ich bekommen habe: Es ist alles möglich! Mal gucken wie wir das Staffeln, er muss das erstmal alles einbinden. Also von jetzt auf gleich wird das nciht gehen, aber wir werden diese Mail ein wenig ausdünnen.
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis!




Danke für die Mühe


----------



## p00nage (16. Juni 2009)

ok werd ich ma machen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Juni 2009)

Einige von euch haben mich auch dieser Stelle hingewiesen, wir sollten was an unseren Versandkosten machen. Unsere Geschäftsleitung ließ sich sehr schnell von dieser Idee begeistern daher kann ich euch Berichten:

*Aquatuning senkt Versandkosten bei DHL und GLS​*
Nach langen und zähen Verhandlungen konnten wir von Aquatuning unsere nationalen Versandkosten stark senken. So wurde die Staffelung der Preise in Abhängigkeit vom Gewicht stark ausgedünnt und auch der Maximalpreis der Versandkosten wurde reduziert. Ebenso wurden aufgrund des Feedbacks unserer Kunden sämtliche Logistikpauschalen ersatzlos gestrichen. Um unsere neuen Versandkonditionen einzusehen einfach hier klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2009)

So als Anmerkung: Wer mit Kreditkarte bezahlt, sollte bei euch tunlichst unter 200€ bleiben, sonst wirds für ihn teurer.
Ich vermute mal, das ist nicht ganz im Sinne des Erfinders und sollte noch nachgebessert werden


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So als Anmerkung: Wer mit Kreditkarte bezahlt, sollte bei euch tunlichst unter 200€ bleiben, sonst wirds für ihn teurer.
> Ich vermute mal, das ist nicht ganz im Sinne des Erfinders und sollte noch nachgebessert werden



Hui, das muss ich erstmal nachprüfen, hat sich da wer verschrieben, ist das wirklich so, ist das der Preis auch im Onlineshop!?

Prüfe das und das wird auf jeden Fall geändert. Sag dann noch einmal becheid!

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2009)

Bei einem Bestellwert von knapp 280€ kostet bei Kreditkarte die Versandkosten max 18,42€ bei UPS. Beim Rest kostet es max 10-11€.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Juni 2009)

Ja, so langsam ist Feierabendzeit. Ich werde gucken das ich bis morgen klare Antworten habe, im Moment kann ich da noch nichts ändern...


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab eine Frage zu einem der Produkte...
Hab mir vor kurzem eine Wakü zusammenstellen lassen und hab das "Scythe Quiet Drive" auch hineingepackt...
Jetzt hab ich aber ca 1,5 Wochen warten müssen, und wollte jetzt dann die Bestellung abschicken, musste aber feststellen, dass es das Scythe Quiet Drive nicht mehr im Sortiment gibt! 

Darum meine Frage... Ist das irgendwie realistisch, dass das in nächster Zeit wieder aufgenommen wird? 

EDIT: ach ja, wie lange wird es ca dauern, bis der Schlauch Tygon wieder lieferbar sein wird?
EDIT2: juhu jetzt ist der Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LC auch nicht mehr in der Liste... wird ja immer besser... ist das immer so? -.-


----------



## No_Limit (18. Juni 2009)

Hi, bei euerer Aktion habe ich einiges bestellt unter anderem einen *Durchflusssensor Digmesa FHKUC 70 *mir ist der nette Hinweiß (auf das Sensorkabel) leider erst aufgefallen als meine Bestellung hier war und ich mich über das fehlende Sensorkabel gewundert habe.

Meine Frage:
Könnte man mir dieses (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Durchflusssensorkabel 3 Polig Durchflusssensorkabel 3 Polig 71044) Sensorkabel sollte ja für den Digmesa sein, vielleicht per Polsterbrief zuschicken? wäre echt super . Ich kann ja jetzt nicht wegen dem Kabel 3,99 € Versandkosten zahlen, das wäre ja mehr als das was des Kabel kostet.

Gruß No_Limit


----------



## Da_Frank (18. Juni 2009)

Warum war die Seite von AQ bei mir gestern auf Englisch ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Warum war die Seite von AQ bei mir gestern auf Englisch ?



Weil du oben rechts auf die englische Flagge geklickt hast. 

@No_Limit hehe das ist mir auch passiert. Einfach bei AT anrufen, das Kabel bestellen und bieten das Kabel per Maxibrief zu versenden.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Juni 2009)

@ MorpheusX(AUT)

Ich habe die beiden Offlineprodukte wieder Online gesetzt. Wir wissen, wie bei dem Tygonschlauch, nicht genau wann sie kommen, daher waren diese offline. 

Bei Watercool erwarten wir diese Woche noch eine Lieferung, da könnte der Kühler dabei sein. Nur versprechen kann ich es nicht…

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail schicken lassen wenn der Status sich ändert. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken und dort deine E-Mailadresse eintragen.

@No_Limit
Ich kann dir gerne das Kabel per Brief nachsenden. Schreib mir einfach deine letzte Bestellnummer oder Kundennummer, dann mache ich dir das fertig. Oder eben schnell Anrufen: (0) 5205 99198 0. Die Versandkosten betragen 2,30€

@Da_Frank
Ich wurde vermuten, wie KingPiranhas, das du es auf Englisch gestellt hattest. Oder hast du immer noch keine deutsche Homepage?


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. Juni 2009)

@ Wassermann

Da deiser Kühler wieder lieferbar ist würde ich gerne bestellen, ich möchte nur wissen ob er wirklich aufm sockel 1366 passt, da ich bei der bilder keine passende halterung sehe...

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - OCZ Hydroflow HF-MK1 CPU Block OCZ Hydroflow HF-MK1 CPU Block AMD, AM2, 775, 1366 / Core i7 10198


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (18. Juni 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> @ MorpheusX(AUT)
> 
> Ich habe die beiden Offlineprodukte wieder Online gesetzt. Wir wissen, wie bei dem Tygonschlauch, nicht genau wann sie kommen, daher waren diese offline.
> 
> ...



ok gut, danke sehr!
dann hab ich noch 2 kurze fragen...

1. was ist der unterschied zw. dem *Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LC *und dem *Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LT*? sry muss als "Laie" so fragen 

2. kann ich mir das alles, außer dem scythe quiet drive in einer bestellung kommen lassen, und dann nur das als einzellieferung, sobald es vorhanden ist?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

@*gharbi_sam*


> Lieferumfang:
> Halterung für Sockel 775/1366 CPU´s



ich würde mir liber nen EK oder Watercool Kühler holen sind für gleiche geld ca 4-5° besser. Siehe CPU Kühler Test


@*MorpheusX(AUT)* Unterschied LC & LT


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

kann man an seiner bestellung im nachhinhein nochwas hinzufügen ? Bestellnummer: 72628


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Juni 2009)

@ gharbi_sam
Natürlich nicht! Wir haben noch keine neue Lieferung bekommen. Heute wurden Bestellungen zurückgesetzt von Kunden die nicht bezahlt haben. Es ist immer noch die 775er Version. Aber wie versprochen, habe ich dem Einkauf noch einmal gesagt, dass wir nur noch die 1366er Versionen haben wollen. Mir wird bescheid gesagt wenn ich neue eingehen. Kannst mich Ende nächster Woche am besten noch einmal anschreiben, dann weiß ich mehr!

@MorpheusX(AUT)
Zu 1) Denke ist klar, dank dir KingPiranhas

Zu 2) Klar geht das einfach die Bestellung absenden, bezahlen und dann kann ich dir eine Teillieferung machen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Juni 2009)

@p00nage solange noch nix verschickt ist, ja. Einfach bei AT anrufen 05205 99198 0, alles abklären und dann das Restgeld überweisen.


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. Juni 2009)

@ Wassermann

Danke dir, dann werde ich mir später melden  dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

welcher lüfteradapter ist den analog zu dem hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...uf-7-5-volt-adapter-fuer-gehaeuseluefter.html weil den bräuchte ich auch aber erkennt man auf den bildern net richtig bzw manche sehen anders aus


----------



## Parnshion (18. Juni 2009)

Hi,
wollte mich hier mal zu eine von euren Produkte äußern.
Erst mal muss ich euch lobben für die bemerkenswert schnelle Bearbeitung, innerhalb von 3 Tagen alles abzuwickelt ist genial. 
In meine letzten Bestellung vor eine Woche, waren 2 von diesen Produkt hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG (Koolance) Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG 64064
Als es ankam und ich die Tütchen auf mache, wackelte der erste dermaßen, dass ich den gar nicht erst eingebaut habe, beim 2ten wackelte es zwar bisschen, dachte aber nix schlimmes, hab den 2te eingebaut und gemerkt, die sind undicht, Wasser tropft in beachtliche Menge raus, und das nicht grad wenig. Nun muss ich wieder alles ausbauen und die ersetzen. Hab dann der erste auch schließlich getestet, der war dann noch schlimmer dran.
Ich will hiermit auch nicht großartig beschweren oder Ersatz fordern oder so, die Dinge kostet auch nicht grad die Welt, deswegen werde ich auch kein Umtauschaktion machen. Ich wollte euch hier nur auf eine mögliche Produktfehler hinweisen, damit anderen nicht die Erfahrung machen müssen wie ich. Vielleicht hab ich auch nur Pech und erwische genau die 2, die man hätte aussortieren sollen.
Ansonsten waren anderen Sachen wie immer Top  weiter so
mfg


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2009)

@ Wassermann@AT: EK hat einen Komplettkühler für das EVGA X58 3X SLI Classified vorgestellt. Hast du schon Infos wann es den Kühler bei euch zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Juni 2009)

Oh ihr wart wieder fleißig am schreiben! Gucke ich mir gleich einmal an! 

Erst einmal gibt es Neuigkeiten wo einige mit Sicherheit schon brennend drauf warten:

*Neue Thermochillradiatoren kommen - XSPC Radiatoren ab Lager verfügbar​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige Kunden fragten sich bereits wieso der PA120.3 Radiator von Thermochill nicht mehr gelistet war - der Grund ist so einfach wie spektakulär: Thermochill fertigt eine neue Radiatoren-Serie! Was sie so außergewöhnlich macht und wie sie aussehen ist hier zu erfahren. Zusätzlich haben wir eine Lieferung der erstklassig getesteten XSPC Radiatoren der RX Reihe erhalten. Sie sind nun also wieder ab Lager erhältlich. Die XSPC Radiatoren finden sie hier.​


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Juni 2009)

@p00nage
Dieses hier ist das z.B.:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lüfter Strom Adapterkabel 12V -> 7V, 0,3m Lüfter Strom Adapterkabel 12V -> 7V, 0,3m 82028

@der8auer
Heut morgen noch geguckt, waren bestellt aber noch nicht Lagernd. Wollte ich nicht online packen weil die Bilder bei EK so sch***e aussehen. Müssen heute Nachmittag eingebucht worden sein. Packe ich morgen im laufe des Tages online!

@Parnshion
Das hört nicht sehr toll an… Die müssen wohl mal gecheckt werden. Ich kann dir neue zukommen lassen. Schick mir deine letzte Bestellnummer per PN oder deine Kundennummer dann klappt das! Oder möchtest du lieber andere? Schreib mir ne PN wir kriegen das schon hin!


----------



## p00nage (18. Juni 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> @p00nage
> Dieses hier ist das z.B.:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lüfter Strom Adapterkabel 12V -> 7V, 0,3m Lüfter Strom Adapterkabel 12V -> 7V, 0,3m 82028
> 
> ...




thx werd mich dann heut abend spätestens morgen früh dann per pn ma melden


----------



## xTc (18. Juni 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> @der8auer
> Heut morgen noch geguckt, waren bestellt aber noch nicht Lagernd. Wollte ich nicht online packen weil die Bilder bei EK so sch***e aussehen. Müssen heute Nachmittag eingebucht worden sein. Packe ich morgen im laufe des Tages online!



Super Sache! Ein paar Bilder wären echt klasse, der Kühler wäre sehr interessant.  Vorallem soll da ja ein Stück am Kühler rot sein. 


Gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Super Sache! Ein paar Bilder wären echt klasse, der Kühler wäre sehr interessant.  Vorallem soll da ja ein Stück am Kühler rot sein.  Gruß



Morgen!

So, die beiden Kühler sind in arbeit, sollten frühen Nachmittag online sein.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Juni 2009)

Und wieder eine neue Aktion für euch:

*Pimp my PC*

So oder so ähnlich könnte die neue Aktion bei Overclockingstaiton heisen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wir verschenken 10 Umbausets für euren PC!* 

Ab morgen startet die Bewerbungsphase! Heute gibt es aber schon einmal die ersten Vorabinfos.

Wer mehr wissen will, einfach *>hier<* klicken.​


----------



## Oliver (19. Juni 2009)

Werbung für andere Foren würde ich eigentlich direkt löschen, aber bei besagter Aktion geht ohnehin nicht hervor, um was es genau geht. Die Beschreibung ist mal unter aller Kanone 

Was auch immer die "10 Glücklichen", die Gewinnerprämien sind ja mal bescheiden, da lobe ich mir unsere Lesertests


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

Gibts das auch für hiesige Mitglieder?

_Edith:_
Bei den Prämien muss ich Olli n bissl zustimmen. 3m Schlauch würden bei mir nicht mal fürs halbe System reichen, geschweige denn für eins, dass 20 Anschlüsse benötigt.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Juni 2009)

Bin ich froh, dass nicht nur ich nicht kapiert habe, worums da geht


----------



## bundymania (19. Juni 2009)

sogar das "gute" AT Protect ist dabei


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

bundymania schrieb:


> sogar das "gute" AT Protect ist dabei


Dachte ich mir auch.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Juni 2009)

@Oliver
Ok, ich werde mich mit diesen Beiträgen in Richtugn anderen Foren zurückhalten!

Aber hier wieder etwas neues für euch:

*Sleevingwerkzeuge und eine innovative Installationslösung endlich lagernd!​*
Viele unserer Kunden kennen das altbekannte Problem des mangelnden, Platzes im Gehäuse. Nun hat Sunbeam eine Lösung entwickelt, welche zusätzlichen freien Raum für vielseitige Montage im Gehäuse schafft. Die Lösung heißt Sunbeam PCI Rack und ist hier zu finden. Eine weitere erstklassige Lösung von Sunbeam ist das nun angebotene Sleevingwerkzeug, welches das Arbeiten an Kabeln in ihrem System wesentlich vereinfacht. Das Sleevingwerkzeug ist hier zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun ist auch mal wieder Feierabendzeit! Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und wir schreiben uns ab Montag wieder!


----------



## DanielX (19. Juni 2009)

Hab gerade meine Sachen bekommen und bin jetzt ein wenig sauer, da schon wieder was anders ist als gedacht. 

Wie soll ich den jetzt bitte diesen Sensor an das Display anschließen, da sind ja nirgendswo Anschlüße für Tempfühler drann und das da schon ein Temp-Sensor drann ist steht auch nirgends.

Also muss ich das jetzt aneinander löten. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Parnshion (19. Juni 2009)

@Wassermann
Das set hab ich schon, leider aus dam ausland bestellen müssen, da ihr zu spät damit seid  Aber was ist denn noch auf dem Bild, außer das Set von Sunbeam?
Finde ihr solltet wie anderen Shop aus dem Ausland, "Farbpulverbeschichten" anbieten, das wäre cool, zu euer ohnehin schon sehr großen Angebote.
mfg


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine Sachen bekommen und bin jetzt ein wenig sauer, da schon wieder was anders ist als gedacht.
> 
> Wie soll ich den jetzt bitte diesen Sensor an das Display anschließen, da sind ja nirgendswo Anschlüße für Tempfühler drann und das da schon ein Temp-Sensor drann ist steht auch nirgends.
> 
> ...




ach ******* hab genau den selben fehler gemacht ... hoff ist nochnet verschickt ... muss ich wohl nochma ändern wenns geht (hoffentlich)

würde dann des http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3785_Thermosensor-G1-4-mit-Display--rot-.html nehmen da es ja mit grünen display leider nicht gibt oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> ... da sind ja nirgendswo Anschlüße für Tempfühler drann und das da schon ein Temp-Sensor drann ist steht auch nirgends.



Hmm - da steht mehrfach "Thermometer" und nie "Display". Zu einem Thermometer gehört für mein Verständniss auch etwas, dass Temperaturen misst.


----------



## Madz (19. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine Sachen bekommen und bin jetzt ein wenig sauer, da schon wieder was anders ist als gedacht.
> 
> Wie soll ich den jetzt bitte diesen Sensor an das Display anschließen, da sind ja nirgendswo Anschlüße für Tempfühler drann und das da schon ein Temp-Sensor drann ist steht auch nirgends.
> 
> ...


Für mich ist das eine eindeutige Sache. Das Display selbst ist ein Umgebungsthermometer, ohne Anschlussmöglichkeit für weitere Sensoren.


----------



## p00nage (19. Juni 2009)

ja habs halt übersehen weil dachte nen waküthermo müsste es auch mit grünen display geben


----------



## DanielX (19. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - da steht mehrfach "Thermometer" und nie "Display". Zu einem Thermometer gehört für mein Verständniss auch etwas, dass Temperaturen misst.



Stimmt schon, im nachhinein kann man es daraus ableiten das dort Thermometer steht, jedoch ist das eindeutig unter Temp-"Anzeige" aufgeführt!


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. Juni 2009)

@ Wassermann

Weiss mann wann dieser kühler wieder verfügbar sein wird ?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire Sockel 775, AM2 und 940 Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire Sockel 775, AM2 und 940 10190


----------



## Nighthawk33 (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir vergangenen Mittwoch noch diesen Kühler für mein Mainboard bestellt und sofort mit Kreditkarte bezahlt, da ich ihn unbedingt bis Freitag brauchte...

Allerdings ist bisher weder eine Zahlungsbestätigung (zum ersten Mal) eingegangen noch eine Versandbestätigung, obwohl der Kühler ja als verfügbar angezeigt wird/wurde...?

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen??
Normalerweise würde ich einfach mal abwarten, aber ich brauch meinen PC wirklich dringend und ohne diesen Kühler kann ich nicht weiter bauen/ihn wieder zusmmenbauen!!

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Swiftech MCW-NBMAX Northbridge Swiftech MCW-NBMAX Northbridge 14180


----------



## xTc (20. Juni 2009)

Hab gerade die Bilder vom EK-Kühler für das Classified gesehen. 

Sehr geil, vorallem das kleine rote Stück. Nun müsste da nur noch eine LED für das _glowing E_ drin verbaut werden.

Wenn Ihr jemanden sucht, der euch mal Bilder im verbauten Zustand machen soll, sagt bescheid. Ich opfer mein Classified. 


Gruß


----------



## gharbi_sam (21. Juni 2009)

@ xTc

Wir sind immer dabei schoene bilder zu sehen, immer her damit !


----------



## McZonk (21. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr jemanden sucht, der euch mal Bilder im verbauten Zustand machen soll, sagt bescheid. Ich opfer mein Classified.


Da sind doch längst welche 

Aber kommen wir langsam mal wieder zum Thema zurück, sonst müssen wir die Beiträge mal in den Wakü-Quatsch-Thread verschieben


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Juni 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> ...
> Wie soll ich den jetzt bitte diesen Sensor an das Display anschließen, da sind ja nirgendswo Anschlüße für Tempfühler drann und das da schon ein Temp-Sensor drann ist steht auch nirgends.
> 
> Also muss ich das jetzt aneinander löten.  ...



Ja, leider ist das so. Geht nur über umlöten. Es ist halt eigentlich nur ein Flachsensor: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor einzeln Thermosensor einzeln 50cm 71005
 angebracht der die Umgebungstemperaturen mist. Du kannst uns aber auch gerne die beiden Sachen wieder zurücksenden und du nimmst diesen Sensor hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor In-Line 2x G1/4 Innengewinde mit Display (blau) Thermosensor In-Line 2x G1/4 Innengewinde mit Display (blau) 71157
Oder dieses hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (blau) 71030

@p00nage
Habe deine Bestellung geändert und dir eine Auftragsbestätigung zugesendet.



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Weiss mann wann dieser kühler wieder verfügbar sein wird ?
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire Sockel 775, AM2 und 940 Enzotech Water Block SCW-1 Rev.A Sapphire Sockel 775, AM2 und 940 10190



Ich habe mit dem Einkauf gesprochen. Da gibt es Verzögerungen Seitens Enzotech. Denke so grob 14Tage, dann haben wir wider alle Enzos lagernd.


----------



## DanielX (22. Juni 2009)

@Wassermann@AT

Danke für die Antwort, dann werd ich es mir halt umlöten, weil ich will nicht schon wieder auf was warten müssen. 

Kannst aber ja vieleicht mal den Text etwas editieren so das nicht noch jemand den Fehler macht und dennkt es sei nur ne Anzeige.

PS: Der hier war leider nicht da als ich bestellt habe. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo DanielX!

Ich werde einmal einen Hinweis einbinden. Danke dann kommt das auch nicht mehr vor 

Edit: Erledigt.


----------



## OsiRis (22. Juni 2009)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv grün Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv grün (7/16"ID) 59035

also dieser schlauch is ja echt hammer hart ist das wirklich pvc? und nicht pur??? weil selbst erhitzt noch sehr steif ...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Juni 2009)

Mal ne frage.
Kann man bei AT irgendwie Geschenkgutscheine kaufen!?
Ich bin auf der Seite leider nicht fündig geworden


----------



## HESmelaugh (22. Juni 2009)

@Osiris: Ja, das ist schon PVC. Wegen der grossen Wandstärke wird der Schlauch fast unbändigbar hart. Hab ich leider auch schon erleben müssen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. Juni 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mal ne frage.
> Kann man bei AT irgendwie Geschenkgutscheine kaufen!?
> Ich bin auf der Seite leider nicht fündig geworden



Hallo!

Nein, leider ist das noch nicht möglich! Ich habe das schon einmal angesprochen und wurde auch positiv von der Geschäftsleitung angenommen. Nur leider zieht das auch einiges an arbeit für unseren Admin nach sich...

Ich werde da auf alle Fälle noch einmal nachhaken damit dieses Projekt endlich angegangen wird!


----------



## OsiRis (23. Juni 2009)

naja ich habe DangerDen schleuche die leider nicht bei at geführt werden und die sind noch etwas dicker und fast doppelt so biegsam ! 

PS:
1.Gibt es bald DD schlauche?
1.bekommt ihr bitspower tüllen her die 11mm sind echt spitze !


----------



## Monsterclock (23. Juni 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> [...]
> @TFC Produkte:
> Ich persönlich möchte die ganze Geschichte nicht wieder aufbauschen und es ist auch überhaupt nicht meine Baustelle. Daher halte ich mich mal schweigend zurück und ich hoffe ihr könnt das auch akzeptieren.
> [...]



Das mit TFC wurde schon mal *erläutert*


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. Juni 2009)

OsiRis schrieb:


> naja ich habe DangerDen schleuche die leider nicht bei at geführt werden und die sind noch etwas dicker und fast doppelt so biegsam !
> 
> PS:
> 1.Gibt es bald DD schlauche?
> 1.bekommt ihr bitspower tüllen her die 11mm sind echt spitze !



Guten Morgen!

Mit DD stehen wir in neuen Verhandlungen. Zum momentanen Stand der Dinge kann ich noch nichts sagen. Wenn es da etwas Neues gibt, werden ich mich melden.


Bitpower:
So oder so ähnlich wird demnächst eine News aussehen:

*Aquatuning erweitert sein Bitspowersortiment*

Die ersten neuen und altbekannt Produkte sind angelegt und werden demnächst bestellt. Es wird noch ein wenig dauern bis sie Lagernd sind, aber sie werden kommen.


@TFC
Mein Kommentar: Kein Kommentar!


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (24. Juni 2009)

@Wassermann@AT: kannst du bei meiner bestellung (Auftragsbestätigung/Vorkasse 2079431) (gestern bestellt und abends überwiesen) noch die gewählten LEDs durch diese hier ersetzen? Hab das leider vergessen zu tauschen...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo MorpheusX(AUT)!

Kein Problem! Erledigt!


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (24. Juni 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo MorpheusX(AUT)!
> 
> Kein Problem! Erledigt!



Gut, danke sehr!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. Juni 2009)

MorpheusX(AUT) schrieb:


> Gut, danke sehr!



Hehehe, bitte sehr  Mach ich doch gern!


----------



## Aequitas (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
wollte mal fragen, wann den die Temperatursensoren                    Art.Nr.: 71160 wieder lieferbar sind , warte nämlich schon seit zwei Wochen auf meine Bestellung.

Mfg 
Dominique


----------



## compgrotte (26. Juni 2009)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal ein dickes Lob an AT senden. Super schnelle Lieferung, keine 24h (nach Berlin) und meine Bestellung lag auf dem Tisch, Respekt.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@Aequitas
Ja, die Sensoren sind sehr beliebt. Ich denke mal das sie nächste Woche wieder reinkommen werden, Aquacomputer ist dran! Allerdings versprechen kann ich dir nichts.

Du kannst mir ja mal deine Bestellnummer oder Kundennummer per PN schreiben, ab einem Bestellwert von 200€ kann ich dir eine Teillieferung fertig machen!

@compgrotte
Das hört man gerne! Eine Möglichst schnelle Lieferung ist unser Steckenpferd


----------



## Skaos (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich hab glaub ich ein wirklich saftiges problem.. mein graka kühler von EK für ne 4870 GS ist an den 4 schrauben die die GPU umfassen undicht.. ich bekomme anscheinend durch die gewinde wasser auf meine graka drauf..
frage mich zwar ehrlich gesagt wie das überhaupt geht, aber es scheint wirklich so zu sein.. wollte nur ma fragen obs da vl nen speziellen trick zu gibt oder ob ich das gute stück einfach einschicken kann und wenn ja wie lang ihr mit der reklamation braucht


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Skaos!

Das habe ich auch noch nicht gehört! Ich würde dir hier den Standardreklamationsweg empfehlen!

Einfach hier das Serviceformular ausdrucken ausfüllen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen

und in deine Rücksendung packen. Und hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung
Kannst du dein defektes Produkt kostenlos zurücksenden.

In der Regel solltest du, wenn wir das Produkt nicht dem Hersteller einsenden müssen was sehr selten vorkommt, in weniger als einer Woche einen neuen Kühler zu Hausen haben!


----------



## Skaos (26. Juni 2009)

ich wollte es auch nich wirklich glauben.. aber habs mit küchenrolle getestet.. alle anschlüssen sind dicht.. und das wasser tritt nur an diesen stellen aus.. hab auch alles nochma trocken gemacht.. küchenrolle auf die schrauben gepackt und ohne mist da suppte der quark durch.. 

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort, werd das gute stück dann mal einpacken und hoffe das ich dann bald wieder komplett bin 



€dit: ich glaub wir vergessen das ganze, der fehler scheint woanders zu liegen.. ich glaub die gewinde eignen sich nur recht gut als wasserspeicher, wenn ma was daneben gegangen is.. sorry für den wind hier


----------



## p00nage (27. Juni 2009)

hi hab noch nen prob ... Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm Innendurchmesser Schraubanschluss 90° Winkel G1/4" 2er-Paar 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 62143 sind undicht hab davon 2


----------



## newbiech (27. Juni 2009)

p00nage schrieb:


> hi hab noch nen prob ... Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm Innendurchmesser Schraubanschluss 90° Winkel G1/4" 2er-Paar 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 62143 sind undicht hab davon 2



Kann ich bestätigen! :\

Gruss

newbiech


----------



## p00nage (27. Juni 2009)

zm glück hab ich sie vorher ma getestet ... aber gibts überhaupt gute anschraubtüllen 90° in nickelschwarz


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Mit den Anschlüssen das kaum ich kaum glauben, wir verkaufen da so viele von und die sind immer in Ordnung! 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja wirklich eine Montagsproduktion erwischt und ich lasse euch da natürlich nicht im Regen stehen.

Schreibt mich einmal an, dann bekommt ihr neue!


----------



## newbiech (29. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen

Es sind - zumindest bei mir - übrigens "nur" die mit der kompakten Bauweise.

Ich hab mir zwischenzeitlich anders geholfen. Einfach einen (weiteren) O-Ring einlegen und schon klappt es. Der verbaute O-Ring hat einen viel zu geringen Durchmesser. Dadurch liegt das Nickelteil direkt auf der Gegenseite/dem Kühler auf. Der O-Ring hat gar keinen bis kaum Kontakt zum Kühler.

Es "läuft" nicht, aber es quetscht sich langsam und stetig immer wieder ein kleiner, winziger Wassertropfen durch. Schlecht für mich, weil ich ausgerechnet an der tiefsten Stelle im Kreislauf (nämlich am Druckstutzen meiner Aquastream) diesen Winkel verbaut hab.

Gruss

newbiech


----------



## Skaos (29. Juni 2009)

kann genau dieses phänomen auch bestätigen, da das prob, siehe die peinlichen posts eine seite weiter vorn  welches ich hatte auch auf undichte anschlüsse, wobei das auch oft am kühler selbst liegen kann, denn der winkel den ich verbaut hatte war an anderer stelle auch absolut dicht, ich hab dann aber auch einfach einen zweiten o-ring drum gemacht und schon hielt alles.. das schlimme dabei ist halt wirklich nur, dass man es nicht merkt, da es kein stetiges tropfen o.ä. is sondern man wirklich nur auf einma das wasser bemerkt. und dann wie ich die falschen verdächtigt, wie den graka-kühler, weil ja alles andere schon vorher getestet wurde und dicht war


ps: bei mir handelte es sich um die normalen 13/10er nickel-fittings mit 90° winkel am tfc-xchanger


----------



## x2K (29. Juni 2009)

mal na ganz blöde frage:  ich ahb mir bei Aquatuning vor einiger zeit einen NexXxoS XP light Plexi gekauft  kann man den einfach auseinander nemen um ihn sauber zu machen oder  wird der dann nicht mehr dicht?


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juni 2009)

Kannst auseinander nehmen, musst beim Zusammenbau nur darauf achten das die Dichtung wieder richtig an ihren Ursprungsplatz hin kommt. Bei anziehen der Schrauben nicht übertreiben.


----------



## GoZoU (29. Juni 2009)

Das wäre wohl eher ne Frage für den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread.html

Idr kannst du den Kühler einfach öffnen und Reinigen. Beim Zusammenbau solltest du die Schrauben nicht zu fest anziehen, Plexi reißt gerne. Eine anschließende Prüfung auf Dichtheit ist auch zu empfehlen .

€: Da war eine flotter.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## x2K (29. Juni 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl eher ne Frage für den
> 
> €: Da war eine flotter.
> 
> ...



Joar stimmt schon wo du es sagst  ich dachte erst daran  das hier ja support betrieben wird  also die besste adresse  kommt nicht wieder vor.

ähm die schrauben einfach fest zeihen oder auch so wie beim reifenwechseln über kreuz  dammit nichts verkantet 
zum festziehen  gibts da eine faustformel  bzw ein drehmoment nach dem man sich richten kann bei der herstellung wird er ja auch nicht unendlich fest gezogen


----------



## GoZoU (29. Juni 2009)

Handfest ist die Faustformel. Überkreuz bietet sich an, macht man ja bei der Montage von Luftkühlern genau so, da es sonst verkannten kann.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Ja, Support ist ein sehr breit gefächerter Begriff. Bei technischen Fragen, Kaufberatung etc. sind die Moderatoren hier ein wenig besser geeignet als ich, da unbefangen.

Bei Produktfragen wie Abmessungen oder betriebsinterne Arbeitsabläufe, Produktvorschläge usw. da bin ich hier für euch genau der richtige Ansprechpartner.

Unterm Strich: *Bei Fragen immer fragen!*


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Community!

Nun ist es endlich soweit, die erste Lieferung von den *neuen Thermochill (15mm)* ist angekommen! 

Die 360iger wurden geliefert:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermochill PA120.3 (15mm) Triple Radiator G3/8 Thermochill PA120.3 (15mm) Triple Radiator G3/8 35176

Abmessungen und neue Bilder wurden nachgetragen! 

*Es sind genug ab Lager, also einer der besten Radiatoren der Welt kann nun wieder bestellt werden!*


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Juli 2009)

@Wassermann@AT dem User xXxivvxXx ist bei diesem Produkt ein Fehler auf gefallen (siehe Preisangabe).


----------



## Digger (1. Juli 2009)

@ wassermann, wofür steht denn dieses (15mm) im namen ?


----------



## HESmelaugh (1. Juli 2009)

@Digger: Die stehen für den Lochabstand der Lüfter-Löcher.
Die 15 mm Lochabstand sind inzwischen bei Radis für 120er-Lüfter zum Standard geworden. Kennt sicher jeder. Bei diesem Lochabstand kommen die Lüfter genau an einander zu liegen, wenn sie montiert werden.
Der Thermochill ist quasi der Grossvater aller jetztigen WaKü-Radis und als er entworfen wurde, gab es noch keinen solchen Standard. Der Lochabstand bei den älteren Thermochills war 17 mm, bei den noch älteren 21 mm (wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Das Problem dabei ist natürlich, dass die Blenden und Ausschnitte für alle anderen Radi-Modelle nicht mit Thermochills kompatibel waren.

Dem wurde nun Abhilfe geschaffen und die neuen Thermochills haben den gewohnten Lochabstand von 15 mm.


----------



## Digger (1. Juli 2009)

ah ok. 
vielen dank für die erklärung 
ich finde aber trotzdem dof bei den neuen, dass sie keine fertigen gewinde haben...
dann kann man ja theoretisch keine anderen schrauben einsetzen, längere zb, wenn man shrouds nutzen möchte...


----------



## HESmelaugh (2. Juli 2009)

Das finde ich in der Tat auch doof. Die guten Hersteller liessen sich leider nicht dazu überreden, die Gewinde auf M4 umzustellen, aber das geht nun schon richtung OT.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Juli 2009)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> ... (siehe Preisangabe) ...



Dank dir! Ist angepasst.



Digger schrieb:


> ..wofür steht denn dieses (15mm) im namen ?



Die stehen für den Lochabstand zwischen den Bohrungen für die Lüfter. Bei den alten Versionen war dieser wesentlich größer!

…

Ach Shane wieder ne Nachschicht eingelegt!  Warst wieder schneller im Beantworten als ich   Sehr gut!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2009)

HESmelaugh schrieb:


> Das finde ich in der Tat auch doof. Die guten Hersteller liessen sich leider nicht dazu überreden, die Gewinde auf M4 umzustellen, aber das geht nun schon richtung OT.



Verkauf mal M4 in den USA (oder UNF hier) 
Der 15mm "Standard" ist übrigens nicht neu, mit Ausnahme der Thermochill (von denen mitnichten alle andere Wakü-Radis abstammen) haben alle größeren Radiatorserien der letzten Dekade die Lüfter bündig montiert.


----------



## Elzoco (3. Juli 2009)

wie siehts mit der lieferbarkeit von dem kollegen aus?
Watercool-HK-CPU-S754-939-940-AM2-Rev-3-LC


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Watercool CPU Kühler ist ein wirkliches Problem. Wir bekommen immer nur in Ministückzahlen Lieferungen. Meist sind die, wenn die bei uns ankommen, schon bei den Kunden vorbestellt und so gut wie abverkauft.

Daher Rate ich immer ganz gerne, am besten bestellen und wenn eine Lieferung kommt, kann man sicher sein das man von der Lieferung auch einen Kühler bekommt.


----------



## bundymania (3. Juli 2009)

...und daran bin ich nicht ganz unschuldig, das die immer direkt abverkauft werden bzw. schon vorher vorbestellt sind


----------



## Digger (3. Juli 2009)

@wassermann,
wie ist das mit der teillieferung ?
die AC tempsensoren sind nicht lieferbar, würde die anderen teile aber gerne jetzt schon haben.
was muss ich angeben für eine teillieferung und kostet das nochmal versandgebühren ?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Digger!

Ja, eine Teilleiferung wäre möglich. Kostenlos ab einem Bestellwert von 200€. Dadrunter muss ich leider noch einmal Versandkosten berechnen.


----------



## Digger (3. Juli 2009)

hmm, wann sind die AC temp sensoren denn wieder da ? eig solten sie heute ankommen...


----------



## Da_Frank (4. Juli 2009)

Warum habt ihr nan das weiße 13mm sleeve versteckt?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen



Digger schrieb:


> hmm, wann sind die AC temp sensoren denn wieder da ? eig solten sie heute ankommen...



Das ist eine gute Frage! Die gehen im Moment weg wie warme Semmeln! Meist sind die die wir bekommen schon alle gleich wieder abverkauft, echt Wahnsinn! Du hast die ja schon bei uns vorbestellt. Vielleicht kommen die diese Woche mit rein, dann bekommst du davon auf jeden Fall welche ab!




Da_Frank schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr nan das weiße 13mm sleeve versteckt?



Der war offline gesetzt, weil die Lieferzeit so lange war. Laut WW sollte der diese Woche endlich kommen. Ich habe den mal wieder online gesetzt.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


----------



## Digger (6. Juli 2009)

ah ok, ja kann mir denken dass die ordentlich weggehen. sie sind ja auch einfach spitze und wesentlich praktischer als diese einschraub dinger.

(brauchst mir nicht mehr auf die pn antworten, hatse ja hier schon getan.)


----------



## cyphermax (8. Juli 2009)

Brauche dringends die Koolance 16/13er Schnellverschlüsse und Schottverschraubungen.
Sind die wirklich erst am 8.10. wieder verfügbar?
Kann man da nichts machen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Juli 2009)

LuXXaner schrieb:


> Brauche dringends die Koolance 16/13er Schnellverschlüsse und Schottverschraubungen.
> Sind die wirklich erst am 8.10. wieder verfügbar?
> Kann man da nichts machen?



Das ist der normale Seeweg + ein wenig Pufferzeit für den Zoll oder schlechtem Wetter.

Ich habe aber meine ich gehört zu haben das was per Luftfracht kommt, könnte sein das da deine Kupplungen auch dabei sien, nur versprechen kann ich dir es nicht. Die ist dann aber erst wenn übernächste Woche da...


----------



## cyphermax (8. Juli 2009)

Ich werde auch jeden Tag meinen Teller aufessen und jeden Tag eine gute Tat vollbringen!!
Bitte,bitte......
Würdest du mir eine Nachricht zukommen lassen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Juli 2009)

Ich schreibe ne News wenn die wieder Lagernd sind!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Ihr habt Recht, ich habe aus dem Startpost die "Produkt und Kaufberatung" einmal raus genommen.

Ich denke für User macht es sich einfach besser von euch unabhängig beraten zu werden!


@filze
Ich hoffe dir wurde geholfen!?


Bei allen anderen Fragen einfach Fragen!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2009)

Kann es sein das bei den 140mm Lüftergittern die Fotos vertauscht sind 

Chrom, ist aber schwarz
Schwarz ist aber Silber


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Juli 2009)

Ich habe euch wieder einmal etwas mitgebracht:

Für Endkunden und Reseller, für Profis und Neueinsteiger, dieser Katalog ist für Jeden interessant und nützlich. Einfach mal in die Hand nehmen und ein wenig stöbern oder auch etwas Spezielles suchen, Freunden oder Kollegen etwas zeigen oder einfach mal verleihen. Die Möglichkeiten sind unbegrenzt! Haben sie immer ihren eigenen Offline Aquatuning Shop bei der Hand und bestellen sie ihr Katalogexemplar  hier!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@D!str(+)yer
Jop, sieht komisch aus! Ich habe das überarbeitet. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## p00nage (9. Juli 2009)

hm schade das der katalog was kostet bins normal gewohnt das es so bestellkataloge umsonst gibt .... oder ist es was anderes?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!



p00nage schrieb:


> hm schade das der katalog was kostet bins normal gewohnt das es so bestellkataloge umsonst gibt .... oder ist es was anderes?



Wir haben an über 5000 Stammkunden, die dieses Jahr schon bei uns bestellt haben, ein Exemplar kostenlos zugesendet.


----------



## Parnshion (10. Juli 2009)

Was? Echt? Ich hoffe mal dass ich auch darunter bin


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Juli 2009)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber das Raster war sehr dicht und ich denke und hoffe das keiner vergessen wurde


----------



## Oliver (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hab jedenfalls 10 Kataloge hier liegen  

Die Idee ist jedenfalls nicht schlecht, die Umsetzung hätte an einigen Punkten etwas besser sein können. Insbesondere die Bilder sind meiner Meinung nach zu klein.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Juli 2009)

Und wieder einmal habe ich zum Wochenende etwas schönes für euch: 

Aquatuning goes Hardware-Watercooling​
OCZ einer der bekanntesten RAM Modulhersteller ist die Erste Produktpalette auf der Liste von Aquatunings Hardwareprodukten die bei uns aufgenommen wurden. Natürlich gilt bei dieser Hardware unser Hauptaugenmerkt der Wasserkühlung! Für diese ist unser komplettes Sortiment ausgelegt und so kann ohne Probleme dieses Modul in den Kreislauf mit aufgenommen werden. Unsere neue Hardwarekategorie mit dem Speicher finden Sie  hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls 10 Kataloge hier liegen
> 
> Die Idee ist jedenfalls nicht schlecht, die Umsetzung hätte an einigen Punkten etwas besser sein können. Insbesondere die Bilder sind meiner Meinung nach zu klein.



Dank dir für den Hinweis! Werden das für den nächsten berücksichtigen!


Schönes Wochenende euch allen! Wir lesen uns dann Montag wieder!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2009)

Die Artikelbeschreibung müsst ihr aber nochmal überarbeiten...
- welche Materialien haben Wasserkontakt?
- kann man die Anschlüsse austauschen?
- 6/8er ODER 8x1 Schlauch? Das ist nicht das gleiche.
- passen diese (zumindest optisch) sehr dicken Module in benachbarte Slots?
- sind die genannten Taktraten auch ohne Wasserkühlung erreichbar?


----------



## cyphermax (12. Juli 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Ich schreibe ne News wenn die wieder Lagernd sind!


 

Ähm...wo finde ich die News?

Habe noch eine Frage.
Will mein Gigabyte UD3P unter Wasser setzen (CPU ist schon),was kannst du für SB und NB empfehlen?


----------



## GoZoU (12. Juli 2009)

@LuXXaner: Jetzt zum wiederholten Male, hier gibt es keine Kaufberatung. Dazu fragst du bitte separat im Quatsch-Thread an.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## cyphermax (13. Juli 2009)

Soll keine Kaufberatung sein,sondern ist eine technische Frage!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Artikelbeschreibung müsst ihr aber nochmal überarbeiten...
> - welche Materialien haben Wasserkontakt?
> - kann man die Anschlüsse austauschen?
> - 6/8er ODER 8x1 Schlauch? Das ist nicht das gleiche.
> ...



Das sind gute Hinweise! Die Artikelbeschreibung wurde nun erweitert. Nun sollte alles passen.




LuXXaner schrieb:


> Ähm...wo finde ich die News?



Die Poste ich hier in diesen Thread und bei uns auf der Startseite wird sie auch erscheinen.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.




LuXXaner schrieb:


> Habe noch eine Frage.
> Will mein Gigabyte UD3P unter Wasser setzen (CPU ist schon),was kannst du für SB und NB empfehlen?



Ich denke was GoZoU meinte ist eher, dass wenn du solche Fragen an du Community stellst dir umgehen geholfen wird. Ich kann dich nur an unseren Techniker verweisen unter support@aquatuning.de weiterleiten

oder 

bei uns die Suchfunktion nutzen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Fetzi (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Wassermann,

hoffe du kannst mir helfen. Hab am 11.06. bei Aquatuning ne große Bestellung aufgegeben. Alles was ab Lager verfügbar war wurde auch sehr schnell geliefert. Allerdings warte ich seither noch auf die Lieferung von 2 Bauteilen die nicht ab Lager waren. Zum einen wäre das dieses Teil

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 71160

welches inzwischen wieder verfügbar ist. Woran es aber happert ist dieses Teil. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweradjust USB Version LT für Laing DDC 52045

Ich hatte schonmal via E-Mail nachgefragt, aber leider konnte man mir nicht sagen, wann das Ding wieder verfügbar wäre. Nach aber inzwischen über 4 Wochen wäre es doch mal ganz schön endlich mal eine vernünftige Terminaussage zu bekommen, da der Mann der für mich die WaKü zusammenbaut nur noch auf dieses Teil und die Sensoren wartet.

Schonmal danke im vorraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Fetzi


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo Fetzi!

Die Sensoren kommen immer mal wieder rein, sind aber auch sehr schnell wieder weg. Gib mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer und ich gucke mal ob welche für dich reserviert sind.

Den Poweradjust haben wir hier schon seit Wochen nicht mehr gehabt. Der Einkauf winkt auch schon immer entnervt ab wenn wir nach Lieferterminen wegen diesem Produkt fragen. Leider sagt uns da auch Aquacomputer nichts Konkretes. Also heist es hier abwarten....


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag !

Ich wollte nur mal fragen ob es ein liefertermin für die Enzotech kühler gibt ? Die sind nähmlich nicht mehr auf der AT seite zu finden...Meine bestellung hängt nur wegen diesem kühler seit über zwei wochen jetzt...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Juli 2009)

Enzotech ist unterwegs. Vielleicht diese Woche noch mit etwas Glück, aber ich denke nächste sollte es dann endlich da sein!


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Juli 2009)

Naja wie ich mein glück kenne wird es eher nächste woche sein ! Naja egal, danke dir


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juli 2009)

@Wassermann@AT & @Fetzi zum Thema poweradjust



			
				Shoggy schrieb:
			
		

> Bestellung kannst du dir sparen. Das Teil ist EOL und das habe ich AT auch schon mitgeteilt. Keine Ahnung warum die es noch im Shop haben.





			
				Shoggy schrieb:
			
		

> Das PA ist im Prinzip in den letzten Monaten schon so gut wie nicht mehr lieferbar gewesen, was mit Fertigungsproblemen bei einem unserer Partner zusammenhängt. Wir konnten zuletzt nur geringe Mengen versenden, so dass wir das Teil jetzt erstmal aus dem Shop geworfen haben um uns vor allem auch die täglichen Fragen a la "wann kommt's denn endlich?" vom Hals zu halten


----------



## Fetzi (13. Juli 2009)

Sorry aber was heißt EOL?? End Of Life?? Klasse gibt es irgendeinen gleichwertigen Ersatz?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juli 2009)

Ja EOL heist End of life und Shoggy ist ein Mitarbeiter von AC.


----------



## Fetzi (13. Juli 2009)

Also auf gut deutsch das Teil gibt es nicht mehr. Tja und nun? Hatte Shoogy dafür auch ne Antwort?


----------



## HESmelaugh (13. Juli 2009)

Ui, das hab ich auch nicht gewusst, dass dem Poweradjust der garaus gemacht wurde...

Hmm.. schlecht für aquero-Besitzer, die ne Laing steuern wollen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juli 2009)

@Fetzi steht doch oben warum es (erstmal) kein poweradjust mehr gibt.


----------



## Fetzi (13. Juli 2009)

Er schreibt das man sich Neubestellungen sparen kann, aber ich hab das Ding nunmal schon bestellt und wüsste nun einfach gerne ob ich dann dieses Jahr noch damit rechnen kann.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Juli 2009)

@fetzi erstmal gibt es den poweradjust nicht mehr. Ob er wieder kommt kann dir keiner sagen. Das mit dem bestellen gilt ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Nachlieferung nicht mehr erfolgt und das ist schon ein paar Wochen her.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Juli 2009)

Das ist echt hart mit dem poweradjust! Das habe ich aber auch nicht gewusst. Werde morgen mal mit meinem Kollegen im Einkauf sprechen wie da die Lage ist und euch dann Berichten!


Aber hier erstmal eine kleine News für die die es nicht gesehen haben:

*Aquatuning erweitert sein Schlauchangebot​*
Masterkleer, eine Marke die im Wasserkühlungsbereich immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnt. So hat Masterkleer nun z.B. eine Vielzahl von Farben bei den 16/10mm und 16/13mm Schläuchen eingeführt. Zudem wurde auch das 19/13mm High-Flow Sortiment aufgestockt um alle Wünsche zu erfüllen! Aquatuning wünscht viel Spaß beim Shoppen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (14. Juli 2009)

Habe eben Post von AT bekommen: Der Katalog ist gekommen.

Allerdings nicht für mich, sondern für meine Freundin, die wahrlich keine Stammkundin ist, sondern mir nur mal was zum Geburtstag geschenkt hatte 

Aber dennoch toller Katalog - schön übersichtlich! Danke


----------



## Forti (14. Juli 2009)

Katalog? Wo? Wie? Wann? Ich auch pls


----------



## nemetona (14. Juli 2009)

Katalog: siehe hier!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Hier ist der Katalog online erhältlich:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Katalog 2009 Wasserkühlung und Modding Katalog 2009 Wasserkühlung und Modding 96039

Und hier:

*Der Katalog als Download erhältlich:​*Aquatuning Katalog Juli 2009​


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Juli 2009)

@poweradjust

Uns wurde das von dem Chef von Aquacomputer bestätigt, die Produktion von dem poweradjust wurde auf unbestimmte Zeit eingestellt.

Der ist bei uns nun auch offline. Alle Kunden die einen Vorbestellt haben, sollen mich anschreiben ich überarbeite die Bestellung.


----------



## Digger (14. Juli 2009)

wohoo ich habe einen katalog bekommen  
find ich sehr gut die idee. so findet man immerhin auch mal neue sachen beim durchblättern, die man eig gar nich im onlineshop gesucht hat (wird sich wohl eher für euch positiv auswirken )


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch einen bekommen 

Super Sache!
Da kann ich endlich ma meinen Kollegen was zeigen ohne an einen Rechner zu müssen ^^


----------



## DanielX (14. Juli 2009)

Dito, kuck heute in den Briefkasten und da strahlt mich was von AT an, feine Sache das. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Juli 2009)

@Wassermann@AT was bedeuten den die Reihe von Personen mit der Zahl im Katalog?

*EDIT:* Hat sich erledigt. Das ist ne Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juli 2009)

oh man lösch den post, ich glaub die Hitze is schuld hab aquacomp. mit tuning verwechselt. "schäm"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2009)

"Caseking"? - falscher Thread? Und an "Thema" fehlts irgendwie auch...


----------



## Speed-E (14. Juli 2009)

Habe auch den AT-Katalog bekommen. Schön übersichtlich. Merci.


----------



## Fransen (14. Juli 2009)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Habe auch den AT-Katalog bekommen. Schön übersichtlich. Merci.



Ich auch und habe mich echt gefreut.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Freut mich zu hören das euch der Katalog gefällt


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Juli 2009)

Bekommt man den Katalog mit der nächsten Bestellung umsonst mit? Denn ich hatte am Sonntag mir nen wenig was zusammengekauft für meinen nächsten CaseCon


----------



## Ratty0815 (15. Juli 2009)

Habe gestern ebenso, zu meiner Erhaltenen Bestellung, den Katalog erhalten.

Jetzt hätte ich da aber schon mal eine frage.

Und zwar führt ihr ja Ersatzteile für CPU-Kühler (div. Sockel Halterungen verschiedener Hersteller)
Kann aber bisher leider keine Umrüstkit für meinen Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LC auf 1366 finden.
Das es sowas gibt weiß ich inzwischen, doch schade finde ich das ich diesen evtl. extra wo anders Bestellen müsste.
Daher meine frage.

Werdet ihr die Upgrade Kits für die Watercool HK auf andere Sockel irgendwann ins Programm nehmen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!



Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Werdet ihr die Upgrade Kits für die Watercool HK auf andere Sockel irgendwann ins Programm nehmen?



Ja, das ist schon seit einiger Zeit im Sortiment, bzw. in der Warenwirtschaft. Leider haben wir keine Bilder um das Produkt online zu setzen. Ebenso wurde es uns noch nicht geliefert. Wenn eines von beiden passiert kommt es online! 


@Katalog:
Ja, es werden auch Kunden die Kataloge in ihre Bestellungen gelegt. So können alle stöbern! Ich kann euch allerdings nicht sagen wie lange wie die noch verschenken 



Und eine weitere kleine News habe ich noch für euch:

*Neue Radiatoren und Mehr von Swiftech eingetroffen​*
Der Amerikanische Hersteller Swiftech zeigt wieder sein Innovationspotential: Die neue QP Radiatorenserie soll nicht nur eine bessere Kühlleistung als die Vorhergegangene aufweisen, sie ist auch in mehreren Versionen erhältlich welche es erlauben den perfekten Radiator für jede Anwendung zu finden. So gibt es nun die Radiatoren mit integriertem Ausgleichsbehälter oder in einer Version die das ''Stapeln'', also Zusammenschalten von Radiatoren für noch extremere Kühlperformance erlaubt. Der Apogee GTZ kommt jetzt nun auch in einer Special Edition und mit Sockel 1366-Kompatibilität auf den Markt. Für die beliebte GTX285 von nVidia gibt es nun auch endlich die Möglichkeit einen eigenen Wasserkühler DESIGNED IN USA zu erwerben! Hier geht es zu unserem Swiftech-Sortiment.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forti (15. Juli 2009)

jeder aus meinem Freundeskreis hatte den Katalog im Briefkasten, nur ich nicht


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Juli 2009)

@Forti kannst meinen haben.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte auch keinen mit der Bestellung mitbekommen!


----------



## maschine (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab meinen heute mit der Post erhalten


----------



## Forti (15. Juli 2009)

naja ich warte mal, evtl kommt er Morgen mit der Post. Und das wo ich 20 Autominuten weg wohne lol


----------



## Monsterclock (15. Juli 2009)

ich hoffe auch noch auf einen ....


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Eigentlich sollte in jeder großen Bestellung nun noch Kataloge mitkommen. Im Moment noch eine einige Kataloge wegen "unzustellbar" zurück. 

Wahrscheinlich kommen wir dann noch einmal auf eine Hand voll Kunden zu!


----------



## DanielX (16. Juli 2009)

Noch was Feedback zum Katalog.

Könnt ihr wenn ihr nochmal neue Exemplare drucken lasst, an die Seite einen Kategorienfinder machen?

So wie das auch in Programmzeitschriften für die Tage geregelt ist?

MfG DanielX


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich bin so ein Vollpfosten. Jetzt bin ich vor einer Woche umgezogen und hab meine Adresse bei AT nicht geändert. 

Läuft dann das Paket jetzt ins Leere und kommt wieder zurück? Also ich würde auch nochmal Versandkosten bezahlen...ist ja meine Dummheit, dass das Paket nicht ankommt ^^


----------



## Elzoco (16. Juli 2009)

ihr wartet auf kataloge und ich auf meinen heatkiller 3.0 lc^^ ....


----------



## Monsterclock (16. Juli 2009)

haja notfalls tuts der LT auch  
-hoffe das war nicht zu viel OT-


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!



DanielX schrieb:


> Könnt ihr wenn ihr nochmal neue Exemplare drucken lasst, an die Seite einen Kategorienfinder machen?



Habe ich notiert. Wir sammeln alle Hinweise die ihr vortragt und versuchen diese in den nächsten Katalog umzusetzen.




MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich bin so ein Vollpfosten. Jetzt bin ich vor einer Woche umgezogen und hab meine Adresse bei AT nicht geändert.



Hast du keinen Nachsendeantrag gestellt!?


@Watercool
Wir warten auch… Nur wann genau was kommt, kann ich euch leider auch nicht sagen.


Aber ich habe von gestern noch etwas anders für euch:

*Aquatuning stellt vor: Die Steckdosenleiste der neuen Generation​*
Stromsparen spielt in unserer Zeit eine immer größere Rolle. Wir präsentieren eine einfache aber geniale Lösung um Stromverschwendung zu vermeiden: Diese Master-Slave Steckdosenleiste kann genutzt werden um einfach und schnell alle externen Geräte am PC wie z.B. Monitor, Drucker, Scanner etc. mit dem Rechner abzuschalten. Zudem bietet diese Steckdosenleiste ihrer geliebten Hardware auch noch Schutz vor Überspannung. Selbst das Fax, Modem, Telefon und TV können geschützt werden. Interessiert an diesem Multitalent? Hier geht es zu der Produktseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hab eine Mail geschrieben an euren Support, worauf hin mir innnerhalb einer Stunde telefonisch geantwortet wurde. Das nenn ich super Service  

GLS hat mein Paket an einen Paketshop geliefert. Dort konnte ich es dann abholen. 

Da sollten sich mal andere Firmen ein Beispiel an euch nehmen.


----------



## Elzoco (17. Juli 2009)

Watercool Support:

Guten Tag,

 der Heatkiller 3.0 LC sollte in kürze wieder verfügbar sein.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen


^^


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Juli 2009)

Hehehe, jap das kenne ich! Aber eines muss man den Jungs von WC sagen, Die Kühler sind schon nice!

Aber ich habe auch wieder eine kleine News für euch:

*Ganz neue Cougar Netzteile bei Aquatuning eingetroffen*

Viele Awards wurden für die neuen Netzteile von Cougar vergeben. Die hohe Effizienz von über 87% sowie die niedrige Geräuschemission machen diese Netzteile perfekt sowohl für Ultra-Silent Systeme als auch für High-End Gaming PCs mit höheren Leistungsanforderungen. Nicht nur die Technik ist einzigartig, auch das orangene Finish zieht alle Blicke auf sich! Für unser komplettes Sortiment einfach hier klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caine2011 (17. Juli 2009)

wenns die cougar in schwarz gebe....ich würd mir sofort eins holen


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebes aquatunning Team,

Wollte mal wissen wan das benchtabel wieder verfügbar ist!?

Dimastech Bench table Easy V2 - grey Art.Nr.: 32093


----------



## t0mm1 (17. Juli 2009)

He 
erst mal  zum Katalog.Aber,ich hab jetzt 2 davon,am dienstag einer mit der Post und am Donnerstag einer im Paket!Schaut mir ein eventuell nach verbesserung aus aber trotzdem Danke an euch.


Wer noch einen gebrauchen kann,PN an mich


Katalog is weg,geht an CrashStyle


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Juli 2009)

Seid ihr sicher das der Preis vom 1kW Cougar stimmt?
Für den Preis würd ich mir glatt 2 bestellen!

Auf den Bildern ist dort übrigens nur das 700W 

//edit
Mir ist gerade noch kleiner Fehler aufgefallen als ich die Versandbestätigung bekommen hab ^^



> UPS Hotline: 0800 8 826630 (kostenfrei)
> GLS Hotline: 0180 5252700 (0,12€ pro Minute aus dem dt. Festnetz, abweichende Preis für Mobilfunktarife)
> *GHL* Hotline 108053452255 (0,14€ pro Minute aus dem dt. Festnetz, abweichende Preis für Mobilfunktarife)


----------



## cyphermax (18. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr die 16/12er Schnellverschlüsse doch schon bekommen?


----------



## Burgundy (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich will hier mal meinen Frust ablassen.
Also bis dato war ich immer sehr zufrieden mit AT und vor allem mit dem schnellen Versand.Ich gebe auch gleich zu das AT an der Misere nur indirekt schuld ist.
So am nun zum Vorfall:
Sonntags Ware bestellt,und weil bei uns selten einer zu Hause ist mir die Ware per GLS zur Firma schicken lassen.Alles lief wie immer Bestellung/Zahlungeingang/Trackingcode usw. bis dato perfekt

Dann kam der Zustellungstag:
Als der GLS Paketbote Dienstag das Paket ausliefern wollte war unsere Lager kurzzeitig nicht besetzt.Man kann sich dann aber per Klingel bemerkbar machen und es wird dann auch in kürzester Zeit jemand erscheinen der einem weiterhilft.Ebenfalls sind direkt neben dem Lagereingang Büros die immer besetzt sind,wo man ebenfalls fragen könnte oder das Paket abgegeben könnte.
Aber nein.........dieser Typ hat nichts besseres zu tun als gleich unverrichteter Dinge wieder abzuziehen und das Paket mit "Annahme verweigert" zu deklarieren,so eine Dreistigkeit sucht seines gleichen 
Ich hatte gleich Dienstagabend per Kontaktformular GLS und AT über diesen Vorfall informiert,war aber da noch von ausgegangen das eventuell wirklich irgendein Praktikant (gibts immer bei uns im Lager) aus Unwissenheit die Annahme verweigert hat,was ich aber am nächsten Tag geklärt habe und mir unsere Lagerist versicherte das es nur so wie oben beschrieben abgelaufen sein kann.In der Mail hatte ich weiter um eine erneute Zustellung gebeten,aber weder AT noch GLS hatten es nötig darauf zu Antworten.Und die Telefonhotline bei GLS kostet schlappe 0,95cent die Minute......noch Fragen?
Also habe ich nächsten Tag bei AT angerufen und den Fall geschildert,wir hatte uns auf eine erneute Zustellung an gleiche Adresse etc geeinigt.Ok dachte ich dann wird wohl das Paket Donnerstag oder Freitag noch eintrudeln....... aber weit gefehlt.
Als ich Donnerstag Abend nochmal die Paketverfolgung aufrufe dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag.Liegt das Paket seit 2 Tagen im GLS Depot und war nun als Retour zum Absender gekennzeichnet 
Nun Frage ich mich wofür habe ich bei AT angerufen und drum gebeten das Paket nochmal zuzustellen?
War es dem Herrn an der AT Telefonhotline vielleicht zuviel mal eben GLS zu Kontaktieren und um neue Zustellung zu beten?
Freitag morgen wieder bei AT angerufen und den Vorfall nochmals geschildert,diesmal gab es nur schwammigen Antworten und selbst als ich etwas deutlicher wurde,das ich doch sehr unzufrieden bin mit der Situation wäre und die Sachen auch dringend brauchen würde,gab nichts anders als "ja da könne man wohl nichts machen"
Wow Respekt für die kompetente Gespräch und Problemlösung 
Ich hätte eigentlich bisschen mehr von AT erwartet zumal ich mich mal als Stammkunde bezeichnen würde und schon ne menge Geld da gelassen habe.So werde ich mich wohl in Zukunft auch mal in anderen Shops umschauen und dann dort bestellen.............schade AT.


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juli 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich mit GLS auch schon mal.

Aber ganz ehrlich: Das ist nicht die Schuld von AT.

Da musst Du schlicht und ergreifend GLS anrufen und die zur Sau machen.
So hatte ich damals erfahren, dass unser Paket im Depot liegt und abgeholt werden kann (ist zwei Orte weiter bei uns).


----------



## Burgundy (18. Juli 2009)

Daher habe ich ja auch im Eingang geschrieben das ich AT nur teilweise die Schuld gebe.
Ich sehe die Sache nur so,wenn AT seine Zusteller nicht im Griff hat muß halt was passieren.Ich wurde nicht drüber Informiert das man das Paket eventuell dort abholen kann oder das der erneute Versand nochmal 4Tage dauert,es flossen keinerlei Infos was das Anbetrifft.
Und man könnte in so einem Fall schon bisschen mehr Einsatz von AT verlangen,denn es wäre sicher ein leichtes gewesen GLS anzuweisen das Paket am folge Tag nochmal zuzustellen.Und als ich Freitag schon ziemlich Sauer war und angerufen hatte wäre eine Lösung wie "wie packen die Bestellung neu und senden es per DHL Express zu Ihnen" sicher kein großer Aufwand für AT gewesen.
Wie ich schon sagte kann es nicht sein das AT nur rumsitzt und zuschaut wie ihre Zusteller die Sache verbocken.


----------



## Nucleus (18. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich nur, wo Deine Verantwortung bei der Geschichte beginnt.

Immerhin besteht das Problem ja weil Du dein Geschäft als Lieferadresse angegeben hast und bei der Zustellung nicht da warst.

Natürliich ist der GLS Fahrer gehirnamputiert wenn er drauf schreibt die Annahme sei verweigert worden.
Wahrscheinlich ist Dein Geschäft irgendwo am Rande seiner Route wo er nicht nochmal hin fahren wollte.

Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es Dein Job ist bei GLS anzurufen.

Denn bis zu diesem Punkt hat AT rein gar nichts falsch gemacht.

Und wenn Du AT drei Mal anrufen kannst, kannst Du das sicherlich auch mit GLS ein Mal machen.
Auf Express-Versand zu pochen finde ich da ein bisschen unverschämt, weil AT einfach nichts falsch gemacht hat.

Versteh mich nicht falsch - ich bin auf Deiner Seite 
Will Dir nur verständlich machen, dass im Groll eben nicht immer alles so klar ist wie es auf den ersten Augenblick scheint...


----------



## Burgundy (18. Juli 2009)

Nein ist mir schon klar und ich wiederhole nochmal das ich AT nicht die alleinige Schuld gebe.
Nur ist es so das AT ja GLS mit der ordnungsgemäßen Auslieferung beauftragen und das bedeutet das sie definitiv mit im Boot sitzen wenn was schief geht.
Und vom Kunden zu verlangen das er bei einer 0,95€ Hotline anruft um sich selber um den Mist zu kümmern ist ganz sicher nicht im Interesse des Verbrauches.
Daher habe ich ja auch nächsten Tag sofort bei AT angerufen und gesagt was vorgefallen ist.
So und nun wäre es an AT gewesen das zu regeln was sie aber scheinbar nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Juli 2009)

Du kannst noch nichtmal eine kleine Teilschuld AT geben  

Denn der Versand liegt ausschließlich bei GLS, DHL oder UPS. Was ab Annahme von diesen drei Versendern mit dem Paket geschieht, liegt in der Fürsorge der Versender und nicht des Auftraggebers. 

Man kann höchstens AT dann einen (kleinen) Vorwurf machen, wenn du lieb gefragt hast und sich dann keiner darum kümmert. 

GLS hatte mir auch schon Artikel geliefert, die beim Transport kaputt gingen. Als Beispiel das Cosmos Gehäuse vom Lesertest...2 mal lies ich es zurück gehen, da jedes mal Risse am Gehäuse waren. 

Das Hotlines nicht immer kostenlos sind, ist ärgerlich. Aber es muss auch bedacht werden, dass die Mitarbeiter auch ihren Lohn wollen


----------



## Burgundy (18. Juli 2009)

Echt Interessante Einstellung 
Ich sehe das etwas anders und das mit Sicherheit auch zurecht,denn nur weil man was an andere weitergibt ist man nicht automatisch aus der Verantwortung um das mal klar zu stellen.
Nur mal 1 Beispiel:
Geht das Paket z.B. verloren ist es Aufgabe des Versenders den Nachforschungsantrag zu stellen und zu beweisen das es tatsächlich nicht ausgeliefert wurde.
Das belegt Eindeutig das nicht der Zusteller oder der Empfänger allein verantwortlich sind.
So nun ist aber gut mit dem "wer ist Schuld" den wir schweifen schon enorm von der eigentlichen Sache ab.


----------



## Klutten (18. Juli 2009)

Burgundy schrieb:


> So nun ist aber gut mit dem "wer ist Schuld" den wir schweifen schon enorm von der eigentlichen Sache ab.



Hier wird überhaupt sehr weit vom Thema abgewichen. Da dies ein Support-Thread sein soll, bitte ich euch dieses Thema jetzt ruhen zu lassen. Sollte sich ein AT-Mitarbeiter der Sache annehmen wollen, so wird er das sicher nächste Woche hier machen.

Bis dahin ist aber Funkstille!!! Die Übersicht im Thread leidet unter der Offtopic-Diskussion sonst zu sehr. Danke.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hallo liebes aquatunning Team,
> 
> Wollte mal wissen wan das benchtabel wieder verfügbar ist!?
> 
> Dimastech Bench table Easy V2 - grey Art.Nr.: 32093



Das letzte was ich gehört habe, ist irgendwann im August sollen die kommen.

Ich werde da noch einmal nachhaken lassen und der Liefertermin wird nachgetragen wenn wir einen neuen haben.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.




D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Seid ihr sicher das der Preis vom 1kW Cougar stimmt?
> Für den Preis würd ich mir glatt 2 bestellen!
> 
> Auf den Bildern ist dort übrigens nur das 700W
> ...



Hmmm, wir haben doch nur die 700er online!?

Den Fehler werde ich überarbeiten lassen, danke für den Hinweis!




LuXXaner schrieb:


> Habt ihr die 16/12er Schnellverschlüsse doch schon bekommen?



Wir bekommen diese Woche noch eine Lieferung, kann dir aber noch nicht genau sagen was dabei ist. Am besten immer mal fleißig beobachten! Sorry, weiter kann ich da im Moment auch nichts zu sagen.


@Burgundy
So wie sich das anhört ist das eine Verkettung ungünstiger Umstände! Wir schreiben bei uns Service Groß und ich muss sagen, jetzt wo ich das gelesen habe, bin ich auch etwas ärgerlich dass von unserer Seite aus mit GLS nicht noch einmal Rücksprache gehalten wurde.

Mich würde wirklich interessieren mit wem sie gesprochen haben, damit wir intern den Service weiter hochhalten oder, wie in ihrem Fall sogar, verbessern können!? 

Wir könnten jetzt in Diskussionen verfallen wer hat Schuld, Gefahrenübergängen, Paketbeförderungsgesetz usw. usw. Das möchte ich aber nicht! Ich möchte da lieber eine Lösung erarbeiten!

Wie ist denn im Moment der Status? Ist das Paket nun angekommen? Können sie mir einmal ihre letzte Bestell- oder Kundennummer zukommen lassen das ich mir den Vorgang noch einmal angucken kann?


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2009)

Recht parktisch der Thread hier. Spar ich mir die Mail an's Service-Team. 


Kurz und bündig:

Wann sind Artikel 

12271 (EK Water Blocks EK-FC295 GTX Single PCB - Acetal+Nickel)

und

14278                   (EK Water Blocks EK-FB EVGA X58 CF - Acetal Nickel)

lieferbar / wieder lieferbar? 


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Juli 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hmmm, wir haben doch nur die 700er online!?
> 
> Den Fehler werde ich überarbeiten lassen, danke für den Hinweis!




Der Fehler wurde am Wochenende schon behoben 
Vorher war das 114€ NT noch ein 1000W ^^


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Juli 2009)

Ich mache es xTc einfach mal nach und frage kurz und knapp, wann dieser Artikel wieder vorrätig ist:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lian Li Aluminium Top Cover - T-713B Lian Li Aluminium Top Cover - T-713B 75072
THX,


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



xTc schrieb:


> 12271 (EK Water Blocks EK-FC295 GTX Single PCB - Acetal+Nickel)
> und
> 14278                   (EK Water Blocks EK-FB EVGA X58 CF - Acetal Nickel)
> lieferbar / wieder lieferbar?



Hmmm, wir bekommen auf alle Fälle mehrmals die Woche von EK eine Lieferung. Versprechen kann ich es nicht, aber in der Regel ist EK das sehr Strebsam. Ich denke das sie diese Woche mitkommen werden.


@D!str(+)yer
Aller klar, dank dir trotzdem für den Hinweis!


----------



## SnowmanSW (20. Juli 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich mache es xTc einfach mal nach und frage kurz und knapp, wann dieser Artikel wieder vorrätig ist:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lian Li Aluminium Top Cover - T-713B Lian Li Aluminium Top Cover - T-713B 75072
> THX,



Genau das Teil brauche ich auch. Das Case sollte schon unterwegs sein. Dann ist die Wakü nur noch eine Frage derzeit.
Ihr seid der einzige deutsche Shop, der das Cover noch listet. Wann wird es wieder vorrätig sein?


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hmmm, wir bekommen auf alle Fälle mehrmals die Woche von EK eine Lieferung. Versprechen kann ich es nicht, aber in der Regel ist EK das sehr Strebsam. Ich denke das sie diese Woche mitkommen werden.



Ah, Merci. 

Ich werd die Tab's einfach offen lassen und schauen wann die Teile wieder verfügbar sind.  Hoffe aber, das beide aber mal gleichzeitig da sind.


----------



## Burgundy (20. Juli 2009)

Leider habe ich mir die Namen derjenigen mit denen ich Telefoniert habe nicht notiert.Jedoch hatte ich immer den Eindruck das derjenige Überfordert ist oder nicht verstanden hat worum es geht,denn beide habe ich z.B. um einen erneuten Versand zur gleichen Anschrift gebeten.
Und dann kommt heute das:

Sehr geehrter Herr Wiederstein, 
Ihr Paket wurde an Sie geschickt und ist wieder zu uns zurückgekommen, wir versenden das Paket nochmal wenn Sie uns nochmal eine Adresse geben an die wir das Paket schicken können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Stefan Töws






schon krass das man 2x Telefonisch alles durchkaut und dann noch zum 3x per mail gefragt wird.
Aber ok lassen wir das mal als Sicherheit durchgehen damit diesesmal nichts schiefgeht 
Ich will die Sache jetzt auch nicht zu hoch aufhängen weil es eventuell wirklich so ist wie Sie sagen und eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände ist.






P.S.
ich lass es jetzt doch lieber an meine Heimatadresse schicken weil hier der GLS Fahrer wenigstens noch ein Gewissen hat 









_*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*
*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*

*[/FONT]_


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich mache es xTc einfach mal nach und frage kurz und knapp, wann dieser Artikel wieder vorrätig ist:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lian Li Aluminium Top Cover - T-713B Lian Li Aluminium Top Cover - T-713B 75072
> THX,



Schwierig! Unsere da wir die auch nur von anderen Großhändlern beziehen ist es hier noch schwieriger einen genaueren Termin zu sagen. Unser Einkauf hat Anfragen los gesendet aber bisher nur „Schulterzucken“ erhalten. Kann ich wirklich nicht sagen, sorry! Ich hoffe bald!

Wenn wir was wissen, wird der neue Liefertermin eingetragen.



@ Burgundy
Ich werde mit den Kollegen noch einmal in Ruhe sprechen und ich denke wir werden an dieser Baustelle auch wachsen! Leider habe ich auch keine Notizen in ihrem Kundenkonto stehen. Naja, ich denke 1-2 Tage noch dann haben sie endlich ihre Ware!



Aber heute ist noch etwas Erfreuliches passiert! Neue Anschlüsse sind eingetroffen! Die kommen nun nach und nach online! Daher hier die News dazu:

*Erweiterung des Anschluss- und Adapter-Angebotes bei Aquatuning​*
Wieder einmal hat Aquatuning das Angebot an Schlauchanschlüssen und Adaptern erweitert um allen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden! Die aktuelle Erweiterung unseres Sortiments beinhaltet vor zum Einen die beliebten Kompat-Anschlüssen in weiteren Größen und wie immer mit verschiedenen Oberflächenbeschichtungen. Hier ist unser komplettes Anschlusssortiment zu finden. Zudem haben wir nun noch mehr Schlauchadapter und Adapterstücke auf Lager um ihnen als Kunden noch mehr Möglichkeiten zu bieten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (20. Juli 2009)

Ich muss für Herrn Töws eine Lanze brechen - sehr hilfsbereit und sehr freundlich. An ihm lags mit Sicherheit nicht.

Und nein, auf meinem Briefkasten steht nicht Töws


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Juli 2009)

@Wassermann@AT

Will net unhöfflich sein aber was mit meiner und der anderen fragen seit Fr!? Z.b. post Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Aquatuning Support Thread

edit: Habs grad in eurem Forum gelesen! Danke


----------



## cyphermax (20. Juli 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Wir bekommen diese Woche noch eine Lieferung, kann dir aber noch nicht genau sagen was dabei ist. Am besten immer mal fleißig beobachten! Sorry, weiter kann ich da im Moment auch nichts zu sagen.


 
...und wieso stehen die bei euch auf der Seit auf Grün?


----------



## Freestyler808 (20. Juli 2009)

Abend,

wollte mal schnell fragen wann der Deckel wieder kommt?

EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - Plexi Aufsatz

Greez


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!



Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich muss für Herrn Töws eine Lanze brechen - sehr hilfsbereit und sehr freundlich. An ihm lags mit Sicherheit nicht.



Ich habe das mal an den Kollegen weitergeleitet und er sagt: "Danke, sehr freundlich!"



LuXXaner schrieb:


> ...und wieso stehen die bei euch auf der Seit auf Grün?



Es sind wohl einige Kleinteile per Luftfracht gekommen und es waren deine Schnellverschlüsse ebenfalls dabei. 



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> Abend,
> wollte mal schnell fragen wann der Deckel wieder kommt?
> EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-Top Laing DDC V2 - Plexi Aufsatz



Schwierig! Wir haben diese Woche noch keine Lieferung von EK erhalten, kann sein das die die nächsten Tage mitkommen. Versprechen kann ich es nicht, aber in der Regel sind EK sehr Strebsam was Bestellungen und Lieferungen betrifft.


----------



## Freestyler808 (21. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ok gut danke dir

Greez


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Juli 2009)

gibts bei euch 200mm radis? ich habe keinen gefunden.ich wollte eigentlich mal den Antec - 200mm Radiator etwas genauer unter die lupe nehmen aber ich hab ihn nich gefunden.und bei anderen onlineshops auchnich.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



MetallSimon schrieb:


> gibts bei euch 200mm radis? ich habe keinen gefunden.ich wollte eigentlich mal den Antec - 200mm Radiator etwas genauer unter die lupe nehmen aber ich hab ihn nich gefunden.und bei anderen onlineshops auchnich.



Ne haben wir nicht. Wir haben den einmal versucht zu bekommen, der sollte 80€ kosten, das war uns dann doch ein wenig zu heftig!


Aber zum Feierabend ist wieder einmal eine richtiges Highlight bei mir angekommen:

*Sommerspecial 2009: Aquatuning senkt noch einmal die Versandkosten​*
Nach einer internen Prüfung haben wir festgestellt, dass unsere nationalen Kunden am liebsten per DHL bestellen. Darum sind wir noch einmal in eine neue Verhandlungsrunde eingetreten und konnten speziell für unsere Kunden die DHL Versandkosten noch einmal senken. Nun ist DHL bei Paketen bis 1,5kg mit 3,49€ der absolute Preisknaller und selbst kleine Bestellungen sind nun lohnenswert. Ebenfalls, für Fälle wo es mal richtig schnell gehen soll, wurden die Nachnahmegebühren noch einmal auf nur noch 5€ gesenkt! Günstiger kann man nicht mehr Versenden! Unsere kompletten Preise hier in einer Übersicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2009)

@Wassermann@AT die neuen XSPC RX360 Radi haben keine M3 Gewinde, deswegen kann ich meine M3 Abstandshalter nicht nutzen. Die M3er Schrauben halten mehr schlecht als recht. 2 Schrauben sind während des verschlauchen einfach aus dem vorhandenen Gewinde gefallen. Ich habe eben mit Herr Töws telefoniert, nun schicke ich die M3 Abstandshalter wieder zurück. Morgen versuche ich bei einem Schlosser/Metaller mir M4 Gewinde in den Radi schneiden zu lasssen.


----------



## Elzoco (21. Juli 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Nun ist DHL bei Paketen bis 1,5kg mit 3,49€ der absolute Preisknaller und selbst kleine Bestellungen sind nun lohnenswert. Ebenfalls, für Fälle wo es mal richtig schnell gehen soll, wurden die Nachnahmegebühren noch einmal auf nur noch 5€ gesenkt! Günstiger kann man nicht mehr Versenden!


so macht man Geschäft


----------



## Freestyler808 (21. Juli 2009)

wollte fragen:

Ich bestelle über 200€ überweise per Pay-Pal und zahle 6€ Versand? 
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen 
ist doch besser als Vorkasse, da das Geld sofort da ist???
und Vorkasse dauert ewig


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Wassermann@AT die neuen XSPC RX360 Radi haben keine M3 Gewinde, deswegen kann ich meine M3 Abstandshalter nicht nutzen.



Jap, das ist richtig. Die M3 Schrauben die ich getestet habe, gingen so einigermaßen. Klar, es sind UNC Gewinde. Also können man sagen „M3,5“. Wir versuchen gerade welche zu bekommen, dass ist aber nicht sehr Einfach.
Habe nachher noch einmal ein Meeting mit dem Einkauf und wir wollen das durchgehen.




Freestyler808 schrieb:


> wollte fragen:
> 
> Ich bestelle über 200€ überweise per Pay-Pal und zahle 6€ Versand?
> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
> ...



In der Regel dauert Vorkasse keine 24 Stunden. Das große Problem was man mit PayPal hat ist der Ärger. Man braucht nicht lange Googlen und findet dutzende Beispiele wo es Probleme mit PayPal gab. 
Daher kann ich die Vorkasse nur empfehlen!


----------



## Freestyler808 (22. Juli 2009)

okay, bisher hat alles funktioniert werde dann 
mit Vorkasse zahlen

Greez


----------



## STER187 (22. Juli 2009)

@wassermann:

hi!
bestell eigentlich generell nur über euch...aber eine Frage zu der Versandkostenaktion: gilt aber nicht in AT oder? keine Option mit DHL zu senden...komisch..

mfg
STER187


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Jap, das ist richtig. Die M3 Schrauben die ich getestet habe, gingen so einigermaßen. Klar, es sind UNC Gewinde. Also können man sagen „M3,5“. Wir versuchen gerade welche zu bekommen, dass ist aber nicht sehr Einfach.



UNC hat auch eine andere Steigung, da kann man mit M-Schrauben gar nichts machen.
Wenn ihr UNC-Schrauben aufnehmen sollte:
Ich hab in Rahmen von Bastelplänen mal längere Festplattenschrauben (UNC 6-32) gesucht - aber musste meine Planungen dann mangels Angebot umstellen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Juli 2009)

STER187 schrieb:


> bestell eigentlich generell nur über euch...aber eine Frage zu der Versandkostenaktion: gilt aber nicht in AT oder? keine Option mit DHL zu senden...



Leider ist nach Österreich nur der Versand per GLS oder per UPS möglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> UNC hat auch eine andere Steigung, da kann man mit M-Schrauben gar nichts machen.
> Wenn ihr UNC-Schrauben aufnehmen sollte:
> Ich hab in Rahmen von Bastelplänen mal längere Festplattenschrauben (UNC 6-32) gesucht - aber musste meine Planungen dann mangels Angebot umstellen.



Ja, das ist schwierig. Aber wir sind dran!


Aber ich habe hier noch etwas neues für euch:

*Aquatuning Poloshirt nun bei uns erhältlich​*
Viele haben uns angeschrieben und gefragt: "Wieso gibt es von euch eigentlich keine Merchandisingprodukte!?" Nun haben wir reagiert! Für Fans und Stammkunden, für Freunde und Bekannte gibt es jetzt bei Aquatuning ein Poloshirt in der Größe L. Der Anfang ist gemacht, und es vieles Weiteres in Planung. Hier geht es zum Shirt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Juli 2009)

find ich echt klasse, weil euer Sortiment sehr groß ist, die Preise ok sind und die jetzt gesenkten Versandkosten einmalig. Da kann man euch nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> find ich echt klasse, weil euer Sortiment sehr groß ist, die Preise ok sind und die jetzt gesenkten Versandkosten einmalig. Da kann man euch nur weiterempfehlen



Danke, das hört man gern!

Nun das Wochenende ist nahe und es gibt noch eine Nachricht die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:


*Aquatuning ist Exklusiv-Distributor für Thermochill und XSPC*

Schon seit Längerem werden die Produkte von Thermochill und XSPC von Aquatuning vertrieben. Um die Produkte nun noch besser vermarkten zu können übernimmt Aquatuning ab sofort für Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz exklusiv die Belieferung aller Reseller. Das Ziel ist es über große Lagerhaltung und schnellstmöglichen Versand die Produktpalette von Thermochill und XSPC noch weiter zu verbreiten. Lassen sie sich von unserem außergewöhnlichen Service überzeugen: Händleranfragen bitte an dealers@aquatuning.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab Montag bin ich wieder für euch da! Wir lesen uns!


----------



## p00nage (24. Juli 2009)

hi wie siehts den nun mit dem gpu kühler von EK für die gtx 260 in nickel aus ??


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!



p00nage schrieb:


> hi wie siehts den nun mit dem gpu kühler von EK für die gtx 260 in nickel aus ??



Ja, da warten wir im Moment auch drauf. Ich kann mir nur erklären, da EK im Moment eine neue Graka Kühler Serie Produziert, dass die die Maschinen dadrauf umgestellt haben und der Kühler deswegen nicht kommt. Aber irgendwann wird der wieder reinkommen und deine Bestellung wird dann umgehend versendet.


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich hab ein ganz dickes Problem mit einem eurer Artikel bekommen. Und zwar geht es um diese HIER ich habe mein System offen montiert und habe dann alles erstmal auf Dichtigkeit geprüft. So weit, so gut, war auch alles Dicht.

Anschließend alles verkabelt und den ersten Start vorgenommen. Nochmals geschaut, ob alles Dicht ist und dem war auch so. Nach ca 5 min. und gut 20ml Wasser auf meiner Grafikkarte und Mainboard verabschiedete sich der Rechner. 

Was war passiert?...der Winkel war am Drehstück undicht geworden und somit plätscherte lustig das Wasser auf meine Hardware.

Jetzt frage ich, (da es nun nicht mein verschulden ist und ich auf mangelnde Qualität bzw. Fehlproduktion tippe) wer ersetzt mir nun meine beschädigte Hardware?

MfG


----------



## Nucleus (27. Juli 2009)

Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass dieser Winkel in diesem Thread auftaucht...


----------



## Parnshion (27. Juli 2009)

@Equi
Genau die selben Anschlussadapter hab ich auch gehabt und die waren alles anderes als dicht. Schau mal paar Seite vorher. Aber, hier wird dir gleich geholfen


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Juli 2009)

aber dann kann es doch nicht sein, dass dieser Artikel weiter vertrieben wird bzw. sollte mal geprüft werden?!...das grenzt ja schon fast an fahrlässigkeit.




> @Equi
> Genau die selben Anschlussadapter hab ich auch gehabt und die waren alles anderes als dicht. Schau mal paar Seite vorher. Aber, hier wird dir gleich geholfen


 
Was heißt hier gleich?


----------



## Parnshion (27. Juli 2009)

Naja, geholfen eher weniger, aber zumindest kommen AT bzw. unser Wassermann dir hier etwas entgegen. Ist schon sehr sehr ärgerlich sowas, ich weiss es am besten. Hier kannst du es nachlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/52943-aquatuning-support-thread-24.html


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Juli 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Naja, geholfen eher weniger, aber zumindest kommen AT bzw. unser Wassermann dir hier etwas entgegen. Ist schon sehr sehr ärgerlich sowas, ich weiss es am besten. Hier kannst du es nachlesen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/52943-aquatuning-support-thread-24.html


 
etwas entgegen kommen ist gut!...mir ist Hardware im Wert von ca. 400€ über den Jordan gegangen deswegen.

vor allem wussten die über die Problematik dieses Artikels bescheid und verkaufen die auch noch weiter.


----------



## Parnshion (27. Juli 2009)

Ich bin gespannt drauf was AT dazu sagt, denn mir wurde es versichert dass sie diese Produkte unter die Luppe nehmen würden. Dachte auch echt dass nur ich das Pech hatte und die defekten Teile erwischte, aber anscheinend betrifft es eine ganze Produktreihe.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2009)

Hardware hält manchmal mehr aus als man glaubt.
Mach dich erst ein mal ans Föhnen und anschließende Backen bevor du die 400€ abschreibst.


----------



## zettiii (28. Juli 2009)

Oder schick die sachen 2x auf Garantie weg, und lass nix dran machen.
Bei mir kam das Mainboard wieder weil es laut denen nicht kaputt war, es ging aber nicht.
Dann kam es nochmal wieder und die meinten wieder,es war nix, und auf ein mal ging es


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@Equilibrium
Wir haben die 45° Winkel alle geprüft. Dort waren eine Hand voll dabei wo die eigene Achse etwas sehr wackelig war. Mit der nächsten Produktionsreihe wird es besser. Der Ausschuss wurde vernichtet. Aber wie du schmerzlich gemerkt hast, sind doch einige durch das Raster gefallen, die bei uns scheinbar Dicht waren.

Nun, lassen wir dich natürlich nicht im Regen stehen. Zum einen bekommst du von mir umgehend neue Winkel zugesendet wenn du mir deine Bestellt- oder Kundennummer zukommen lässt.

Dann dein Problem mit der Hardware: 
Dies was die Community geschrieben hat, sind Punkte, die in der Regel sehr gut funktionieren. Also, trocknen lassen und dann mal durchtesten. Ist Hardware wirklich defekt dem Händler einsenden, wo du sie gekauft hast, die tauschen das in der Regel aus. Das ist meist der einfachsten Weg. Wenn das alles nicht klappt haben wir eine Produkthaftpflicht für solche Fälle. Das ist ein langwiedriger Prozess, aber für solche Faälle ist die Versicherung ja gedacht. Also, wenn du diesen Weg gehen willst, schreib an h.weiss@aquatuning.de und schick Kopien deiner Hardwarerechnungen mit, die leitet dann das an die Versicherung weiter.


----------



## Equilibrium (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Na das hört sich doch mal gar nicht schlecht an!...ich bin grad dabei alles mal im Ofen zu trocknen, und hoffe für uns alle, dass alles gut gegangen ist.

PN mit BestellNr. schick ich Ihnen dann zu.

schonmal vielen Dank für die Angebotene Hilfe und die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Juli 2009)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## SnowmanSW (28. Juli 2009)

Ist das Lian Li PC-A71 B heute, wie in der Beschreibung steht, geliefert worden? Es ist nämlich sonst nirgendwo mehr lieferbar.


----------



## Freestyler808 (29. Juli 2009)

ich muss wissen wann dieses Case wieder zu haben ist:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lian Li PC-60F - black Lian Li PC-60F - black 73250

Gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@SnowmanSW
Ja, das Gehäuse ist Lagernd.

@Freestyler808
Im Moment kann ich das nicht sagen. Wenn der Einkauf einen neuen Termin hat, wird der eingetragen.

Aber alternativ nimm doch dieses hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lian Li PC-60FW - black - Window Lian Li PC-60FW - black - Window 73251
Das hat nur ein Seitenfenster noch zusätzlich.


----------



## Freestyler808 (29. Juli 2009)

@Wassermann,

danke, aber ich mach mein Fenster selber und da brauch ich nunmal einen ohne 

Thx


----------



## Forti (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Wassermann

Bei dem Artikel  Art.Nr.: 15140 Koolance MVR-100 Mosfet-Kühler, wird von den Maßen: 17 x 14 x 58mm gesprochen. Das Kann ja nicht passen oder? 
Desweiteren steht im Lieferunfang geschrieben : Koolance MVR-40 Mosfet-Kühler. 

Es stehen also beim Art.Nr.: 15140 Koolance MVR-100 Mosfet-Kühler, die selben Eigenschaften wie bei Art.Nr.: 15141 dem Koolance MVR-40 Mosfet-Kühler. 

Ich wollte den gerne bestellen, den 100ter, da ich aber die Maße von diesem nicht weiss geht das nicht^^

Ich habe ein Biostar TP35D2-A7 Link:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - Biostar TP35D2-A7 
nun möchte ich gerne die Spannungswandler auch mit Wasser kühlen, die Maße sind Loch zu Loch 8cm. Gibt es dafür einen kühler in eurem Sortiment der passen würde , evtl sogar den angesprochenen Koolance? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance MVR-100 Mosfet-Kühler Koolance MVR-100 Mosfet-Kühler 15140 
Mfg Forti

was vergessen, Die Löcher für die Befestigung des Kühlers liegen sich genau mittig gegenüber, so wie bei diesem hier zb: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER® SW-7 Mosfet 15041


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Forti!

Ich habe die Produkte nun einmal überarbeitet. Dank für den Hinweis!

Leider ist der Kühler etwas Länger als gehoft, 10cm.

Aber guck mal hier:
http://www.watercool.de/cms/MB_COOLER/HEATKILLER_SW_CAD_1.pdf
der SW16 sieht glaube ich ganz gut aus.


----------



## Forti (30. Juli 2009)

Hi
besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Kann ich diese Vorlage ausschneiden und anlegen? Sind das Originalmaße?


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2009)

Das sind Originalmaße(vorausgesetzt du druckst ohne Seitenanpassung) welche genau für diesen Zweck von WC raus gegeben wurden.

Ich hab da auch mal ne Frage:
Ist hier jetzt das nötige Montagematerial dabei(wie es in der Beschreibung steht) oder nicht(was die verlinkten Blenden vermuten lassen)?
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ock-MB-G3-Video---Rev2---Kupfer-Edition-.html


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Juli 2009)

Forti schrieb:


> Hi
> besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Kann ich diese Vorlage ausschneiden und anlegen? Sind das Originalmaße?



Ja, die haben da einen „Normstrich“ von 100mm. Eigentlich sollte das passend aus deinem Drucker rauskommen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist hier jetzt das nötige Montagematerial dabei(wie es in der Beschreibung steht) oder nicht(was die verlinkten Blenden vermuten lassen)?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - OC-Labs MonoBlock MB-G3 Video ( Rev2) OC-Labs MonoBlock MB-G3 Video ( Rev2) (Kupfer Edition) 11082



Das Montagmaterial ist dabei wie im Bild 2 zu sehen. Allerdings sind keine Blenden im Lieferumfang enthalten. Da bietet sich das empfohlene Zubehör an.

Das habe ich auch einmal in der Artikelbeschreibung nachgetragen.


----------



## DanielX (30. Juli 2009)

@Wassermann@AT

Mir fällt gerade mal auf das die Anschlüße hier unter silber aufgeführt sind obwohl sie black-nickel sind. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Wassermann@AT (31. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Dank dir DanielX, dass Problem wurde gelöst!


----------



## Parnshion (31. Juli 2009)

Hi Wassermann,
ich wollte mal fragen wann ihr evt. diese MB-Block von EK für Evga x58 SLI LE in euer Sortiment bekommt?
Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - WaKü *** Bilder *** Thread (10)
Den würde ich gerne kaufen.
mfg


----------



## bundymania (31. Juli 2009)

von MIPS gibts schon was passendes - bekommste auf anfrage direkt bei mips


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. Juli 2009)

So, muß auch mal mein Senf zu geben!

Aquatuning, macht weiter so, gute Preise und schnelle Lieferung, jedes mal.


PS: könnt ihr nicht auch ein wenig Material mit rein stellen für Bestler die selbern was baun möchten. Wie. Plexisglas, Kupferrundmaterial und so? das wäre doch noch eine gute Èrweiterung des Angebots.


Gruß Martin


----------



## computertod (1. August 2009)

@Wassermann@AT
mir ist gerade beim stöber bei diesem Artikel was aufgefallen:


> Der etwas andere Ausgleichbehälter. Passt in 2 große Laufwerkschächte. Bietet daher einen riesen Flüssigkeitsvorra*d*. Das Auge in der Front läßt das Wasser in einem "ganz anderem Licht" leuchten wie man es sonst gewohnt ist!


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (2. August 2009)

Hab auch gerade einen Fehler gefunden:

Cooler Master Cosmos S RC-1100-KKN1-GP - Aluminium - black



> Wasserkühlungskompatibilität:
> Rüc*sk*eite: 1x 120er Radi möglich
> Oben: 1x 360er Radi möglich


----------



## Olstyle (3. August 2009)

Und noch ne Frage zu einem Graka-Kühler...

Der "Lochabstand" hier bezieht sich auf die Seitenkanten und nicht auf den Abstand quer über die Mitte, oder?*hoff*
Dann könnte das Ding nämlich auf meine 8500GT von Asus(die Passivkühlung mag Single-Slot einbau bei Vollwakü nicht wirklich) passen welche mutmaßlich auf einem 8600er PCB sitzt(hat z.B. einen SLI-Anschluss und unter der Annahme würden auch die restlichen Maße stimmen).

Ausprobieren müsste ich es aber trotzdem noch, also fällt der Kauf der B-Ware leider flach.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!



Parnshion schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann,
> ich wollte mal fragen wann ihr evt. diese MB-Block von EK für Evga x58 SLI LE in euer Sortiment bekommt?
> Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - WaKü *** Bilder *** Thread (10)
> Den würde ich gerne kaufen.
> mfg



Ja, die werden auf jeden Fall auch mit aufgenommen. Im Moment haben wir noch keinen Liefertermin, aber ich habe das noch einmal an den Einkauf weitergeleitet.


Als Alternative:


bundymania schrieb:


> von MIPS gibts schon was passendes - bekommste auf anfrage direkt bei mips


Haben wir diese auch Lagernd:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS EVGA X58i SLI LE Dualchip POM MIPS EVGA X58i SLI LE Dualchip POM 14307
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS EVGA X58i SLI LE Mosfet POM MIPS EVGA X58i SLI LE Mosfet POM 15202




0Martin21 schrieb:


> PS: könnt ihr nicht auch ein wenig Material mit rein stellen für Bestler die selbern was baun möchten. Wie. Plexisglas, Kupferrundmaterial und so? das wäre doch noch eine gute Èrweiterung des Angebots.



Werde ich einmal ansprechen, mal gucken was die Geschäftsleitung davon hält.


@kleine Schreibfehler: Wurden Überarbeitet. Danke für die Hinweise!


@Olstyle 
Der Lochabstand wurde diagonal gemessen. Also Quer zueinander.


----------



## Forti (5. August 2009)

@Wassermann
ich habe jetzt mir die Vorlage ausgedruckt und angehalten. Leider passt der Spawakühler Nr. 16 nicht, dafür aber Nr. 11. Nun suche ich den die ganze zeit bei euch im Shop, ist der nicht mehr im Sortiment?
Hier nochmal die WC-Liste: http://www.watercool.de/cms/MB_COOLER/HEATKILLER_SW_CAD_1.pdf


----------



## Nucleus (5. August 2009)

Hey!

Danke für die schnelle Lieferung 

Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag habe ich noch:

Wie wäre es, wenn Ihr bei Kühlkörpern, wie z.B. in meinem Fall SpaWa, NB und SB, den größtmöglichen Anschluss dazu schreibt?

Auf die EK-Blocks, die ich bekommen habe passen die 13/10er gerade so drauf.

Ein entsprechender Hinweis macht die Geschichte transparenter und Ihr habt vielleicht weniger RMAs


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. August 2009)

Hallo!

Der SW-11 ist bei uns EOL = End of Life. Den bekommen wir leider nicht mehr rein. 

Du kannst allerhöchstens bei WC noch einmal nachfragen, vielleicht haben die ja noch einen Restbestand.


----------



## Skaos (5. August 2009)

Hallo, ich suche für mein Mobo das Watercool Set Asus-2, besteht die Chance, dass ihr das irgendwann reinbekommt bzw. als solches anbietet, denn einzeln habt ihr ja alle dafür nötigen Artikel da.

mfg Skaos


----------



## MorpheusX(AUT) (5. August 2009)

Hallo Wassermann@AT!

Hab wieder nen kleinen Schreibfehler gefunden 

EK Water Blocks EK-Mosfet ASUS 03a (X38)



> Freeoce*a*n hat dieses Produkt für Sie getestet.



Die Seite heißt "Freeocen" nicht _freier Ozean_


----------



## Insertcity (5. August 2009)

Hallo eine Frage wann werden die  Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-S2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe MF12-S2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78122 wieder verfügbar sein ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. August 2009)

@Insertcity sind doch noch welche da. Je früher du bestellst desto früher bekommst du die Lüfter. Warteliste und so...


----------



## Insertcity (6. August 2009)

Sobald ich sie in den Korb lege kommt



> Die mit (nicht lagernd) markierten Artikel sind leider nicht in der von Ihnen gewünschten Menge auf Lager.
> Die bestellte Menge wird kurzfristig von uns geliefert, wenn Sie es wünschen nehmen wir auch eine Teillieferung vor.
> 
> Die Menge von Artikeln aus den Kategorien "Gebrauchte Ware" und "Angebote" wurde automatisch angepasst.



Deswegen frag ich vorher nach wann sie da sind


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. August 2009)

Mahlzeit!

@Skaos
Das wir die Kühler zu Sets zusammenstellen ist geplant, aber die Zeit… Im Moment sehe ich da noch kein Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Also wenn einzeln bestellen erstmal.


@MorpheusX(AUT)
Danke für den Hinweis! Ich lasse das Nacharbeiten.


@Insertcity
Ja, die sind schon für Kunden zurückgelegt. Es ist noch ein freier da. Du wirst bestimmt mehr haben wollen, daher diese Nachricht.
Bestellt sind sie und eine neue Lieferung wird jeden Tag erwartet.
KingPiranhas hat schon recht, wenn du glück hast, spring noch ein anderer Kunde vorher ab und du bekommst diese!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. August 2009)

Eines habe ich euch gestern garnicht erzählt:

*Aquatuning listet Enzotech-Sortiment*

Enzotech bietet eine Produktpalette an, welche sowohl für unsere Kunden als auch uns immer schon von Interesse war. Leider war bis jetzt das Sortiment von Enzotech nur lückenhaft in Europa verfügbar. Daher haben wir uns nun dazu entschieden, alle Produkte von Enzotech, die für den Wasserkühlungssektor von Interesse sind, in unser Angebot aufzunehmen. Als die Kühler und Anschlüsse diese Woche an unserem Lager angekommen sind, konnten wir sehen, dass es eine gute Entscheidung war! Wieso? Sehen sie sich einfach die Produktbilder unserer Enzotech- Artikel an, und sie werden verstehen! Hier ist unser gesamtes Enzotech-Sortiment zu finden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schöne ist, die Produkte sind schon alle Lagernd! also viel Spaß beim shoppen!​


----------



## Zocker24 (7. August 2009)

Hab zwar keine Wakü, aber Enzotech bietet ja auch für Luftkühler ein paar Artikel an.
Finde persöhnlich die RAM und Mosfet Kühler interessant.

Find ich Klasse 

PS.: Sind die Anschlüsse verchromt oder nur chrom Optik?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. August 2009)

Hallo!

@Zocker24
Ja, Luftkühlung ist nicht unbedingt unser Steckenpferd, allerdings freut mich zu hören dich das Design anspricht!

Die Anschlüsse sind wirklich verchromt! Als ich die das erste mal in der Hand hatte, es war schon eine Aktion die überhaupt aus den X Verpackungen raus zu bekommen, konnte ich es kaum glauben: So etwas habe ich nie gesehen! Spiegelblank! Die sehen richtig Hammer aus!

Zocker, wenn dir was gefällt im Shop, dann stell dir einfach einen Warenkorb zusammen, und schick mir den, dann gucke ich mal ob ich nicht preislich was drehen kann!



Nun aber bevor ich den Feierabend gehe will ich euch noch auf unseren neuen Produkte hinweisen. Viele Kunden haben schon danach gefragt, jetzt sind sie endlich da:


*Aquatuning erweitert sein Sortiment an Coolinklüftern​*
Coolink, ein mittlerweile gestandener Name auf den Lüftermarkt, der immer wieder Neuerungen Maßgeblich beeinflusst hat, bringt mit der SwiF2 Serie wieder eine neue Generation von Lüftern auf den Markt, die nicht nur optisch Ansprechen, sondern auch Konstruktiv wieder neue Maßstäbe setzt. Hierbei wurde das Hauptaugenmerkt auf die Lautstärke gelegt. Es gibt in diesem Sortiment Lüfter, Ultra Silent, die im einstelligen dB Bereich arbeiten. Das ist eine absolute Seltenheit! Alle Lüfter dieser Serie finden sie  hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch!? Dann bis Montag erstmal und ein schönes Wochenende euch allen!


----------



## dimi (7. August 2009)

Hi, 
ich habe heute das Vergnügen gehabt, aquagraFX GTX 295 Single PCB zu verbauen  
Ging ganz gut, die Verarbeitung ist auch super. Eine Frage hätte ich aber: es wird empfohlen, nicht nur die GPUs sondern auch die RAMs mit der Wärmeleitpaste zu versehen, anstatt die Kühlpads auf die RAMs anzubringen. Die Pads kommen laut Anleitung nur auf die anderen, kleineren Chips drauf. Steigt so nicht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es aufgrund von evtl. Spiel/Toleranzen ein oder anderer RAM-Baustein nicht bzw. nicht ganz gut mit dem Metall in Kontakt kommt und deshalb überhitzt? Wäre es mit den Pads evtl. doch besser bzw. sicherer?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. August 2009)

trage auf die RAM's WLp auf und montieren den Kühler. Danach nimmst du den Kühler ab un schaust dir das WLP Abdruckbild an. Wenn du einen gleichmäßigen Abdruck hast ist alles ok. Wenn du Pads nutzt ist die Höhe nicht mehr korrekt und andere Teile wie die GPU werden eventuell nicht mehr richtig gekühlt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. August 2009)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen sehen super aus (Enzotech-Sortiment). Wenn die noch Anschlüße mit 6Kantverschraubung haben und die auch so spiegelnd sind. Will mir ja ein AGB selber baun und da wär das nicht schlecht von aussehen her.


----------



## dimi (7. August 2009)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> trage auf die RAM's WLp auf und montieren den Kühler. Danach nimmst du den Kühler ab un schaust dir das WLP Abdruckbild an. Wenn du einen gleichmäßigen Abdruck hast ist alles ok. Wenn du Pads nutzt ist die Höhe nicht mehr korrekt und andere Teile wie die GPU werden eventuell nicht mehr richtig gekühlt.



Danke! Aber was tun wenn's nicht gleichmässig ist (angenommen die WLP wurde gleichmässig aufgetragen)?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2009)

Wenn die RAM-Bausteine unterschiedlich hoch sind, hat man schlichtweg verloren. EK und WC haben ihre Kühler auch so konzipiert, dass WLP auf die RAMs gehört.
Passt das nicht (was -dank Referenzkühlern, die den RAM bedecken- selten ist), kann man entweder auf alles n Pad packen (inkl. GPU   ), GPU-only-Kühlund verwenden (  ) oder versuchen, die Karte umzutauschen.


----------



## Nucleus (9. August 2009)

Hallo Wassermann!

Ich habe leider zu wenige Anschlüsse bestellt - meine Bestellung wurde aber noch nicht versandt.

Kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen, ehe meine Bestellung am Montag rausgeht?
Hatte schon mit PayPal bezahlt.

Es handelt sich um die Bestellnummer *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]76935[/FONT]*


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2009)

@Nucleus ich würde besser am Montag da anrufen.


----------



## Nucleus (9. August 2009)

Ja, stimmt wohl.

Am Ende sieht er erst hier nach, wenn das Teil schon raus ist...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@Nucleus
Ich habe deine Bestellung nun aufgehalten. Wenn du noch etwas dazu haben öchtest, bestell per PayPal und als Versandbedingung Selbstabholung, wegen den VERsandkosten, brauchst ja nicht 2x zahlen. Schreib mir dann kurz deine Bestellnummer per PN und ich lasse dann alles zusammen versenden.


----------



## Nucleus (10. August 2009)

PN ist raus, danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. August 2009)

Kein Problem! Habe alles fertig bearbeitet.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. August 2009)

Der erste Arbeiststag der Woche ist nun schon fast vorbei, aber wir waren wieder fleißig! Daher hier eine News für euch:

*Neue Lüfter von Enermax bei Aquatuning eingetroffen​*
Enermax, nicht nur ein Netzteilhersteller, sondern auch was Gehäuse und Lüfter betrifft inzwischen eine bekannte Marke. Nun ist die neue Apollish Lüfterserie auf dem Markt und wir haben sie gleich in unserem Sortiment aufgenommen. Diese optisch äußerst ansprechenden Lüfter sind mit einer LED Technik ausgerüstet wie es sie nie zuvor gab. Mit bis zu 15 Dioden bei dem 120mm Lüftern und dem geschwungenen Lichtstrahl sind diese Lüfter etwas Einmaliges auf dem Markt. Alle Möglichkeiten dieser neuen Lüfter finde Sie hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. August 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Auch wenn es ein wenig OT ist, möchte ich euch gerne ein Video zeigen! Und zwar war *Aquatuning bei der größten LAN Österreichs!* Da ist dieses Interview entstanden: YouTube


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

hi,
wie lange dauert es bis eure buchhaltung sagt geld erhalten ware kann rausgehen? am montag überwiesen dienstag geld erhalten ware rausgeschickt mittwoch dagewesen dann mittwoch erneut ein teil nachbestellt geld überwiesen und jetzt warte ich eigentlich auf eine bestätigungsmail nur bis jetzt ist nichts angekommen, habe alles online überwiesen und zu normalen banken zeiten.

ach ja nettes vid


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. August 2009)

Hallo ole88!

So wie sich das anhört sollte die Geschichte eigentlich schon unterwegs sein. Gestern ist auch alles versendet worden!

Am besten du gibst mir einmal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer, dann gucke ich mir das einmal an!


----------



## DanielX (14. August 2009)

Könnt ihr euch bitte mal bei den Lüftern auf eine Art einigen die Förderleistung anzugeben?

Manchmal steht bei den Lüfter "Fördervolumen in m³/h" und manchmal "Förderleistung in CFM", zum vergleichen ist das Mißt.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2009)

Da stehen halt die Herstellerangaben, die sind weder in einheitlichen Maßen noch untereinander vergleichbar.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. August 2009)

cfm x 1,699 = m³/h


----------



## DanielX (14. August 2009)

Wie "KingPiranhas" schon aufgefallen ist, lässt sich das ganze aber einfach umrechnen, so das es einheitlich ist.

Das die Werte nicht 100% korrekt sind ist mir auch schon klar, nur wenn sie da sind möchte ich sie auch vergleichen können.

Den Anhaltspunkte sind die angegebenen Werte ja schon.

MfG DanielX


----------



## stromer007 (17. August 2009)

Hallo Wassermann ich habe ein Problem mit eurer Website.
Sobald ich mich einlogge und dann einkaufen will, werde ich sofort wieder ausgeloggt (beim wechseln oder aktualisieren der Seite). Manchmal lande ich auf der "Englischen Startseite", manchmal auch da wo ich eigentlich hinwollte (jedoch immer ausgeloggt).

Wollte gestern bestellen und habe ausgeloggt meinen Warenkorb gepackt. Dann eingeloggt -> damit waren dann natürlich die Artikel meines letzten Besuches und die gewollten im Warenkorb. Also überschüssige Artikel angehackt, entfernen geklickt, und Bums wieder rausgeflogen. Ich hätte verzweifeln können schließlich brauche ich die bestellten Dinge dringend. 

Ich benutze den IE8 auf Windows-XP und habe das Problem auf mehreren Rechnern. Mit viel Geduld und nach ca. 10 Versuchen hat es dann endlich geklappt.

Was kann ich da tun? Bin ich der einzige, der das Problem hat? 

Es wäre schön wenn das gelöst würde, denn ich bestelle oft und das darf das nächste mal nicht wieder passieren, sonst drehe ich noch durch.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. August 2009)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich habe ebenso eine Frage: Da ich gerade zwei Bestellungen parallel laufen habe (Bestellnummern: 76856 & 77518) und diese noch nicht abgeschickt wurden, wollte ich fragen, ob es möglich ist, diese beiden zusammen zu führen? 

Die -evtl.- überschüssigen Versandkosten könnten ja neu verrechnet werden (bsp. Gutschrift o.ä.)

MfG
Marc

PS: Bei der ersten Bestellung hatte ich länger zum Überweisen gebraucht, weil mein Gehalt noch nicht auf dem Konto war  Hatte mich schon bei einem Mitarbeiter dafür entschuldigt.


----------



## maschine (17. August 2009)

@stromer007: Das ist mir auch schon oft passiert das ich direkt wieder ausgeloggt oder auf die englische Seite geschmissen wurde. Tja die Lösung ist relativ simpel, einfach Firefox benutzen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!


@DanielX
Da hast du recht, dass sieht bestimmt besser aus. Oder beiden und eines in Klammern dahinter.


@stromer007
Das liegt am IE8. Da haben wir immer wieder Probleme mit. Ich kann dich da nur auf einen anderen Browser verweisen, Firefox oder ähnliches, dann solltest du keine Probleme haben. 
Unser Admin ist schon dran…


@MalkavianChild85
Ich habe deine Bestellungen zusammengefasst und dein Überzahlung wird als Gutschrift für die nächste Bestellung auf deinem Kundenkonto aufbewahrt. Leider habe ich aber noch keinen Zahlungseingang!?


@maschine
Jap, Windows halt…


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

Hi Wassermann,
warum habt ihr eigentlich keine TFC Produkte in eurem Shop?


----------



## cid-baba (17. August 2009)

schau mal auf den seiten 4 & 5, da wurde das schon behandelt. kurzversion: gibts nicht, und wirds auch nicht geben


----------



## Malkav85 (17. August 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> @MalkavianChild85
> ...


 
Geld ging Samstag raus. Die Volksbank hat heute am Montag erst überwiesen. Sollte also morgen ankommen 

Edit: Hab vergessen mich zu bedanken. Vielen Dank für die Mühe


----------



## Marquis (17. August 2009)

Würds eher kurz angerissen nennen, aber danke!
Scheint ja ein Reiz Thema zu sein.


----------



## DanielX (17. August 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> @DanielX
> Da hast du recht, dass sieht bestimmt besser aus. Oder beiden und eines in Klammern dahinter.



Schön das du meine Ansicht teilst, würde mich freuen wenn ich das bald mal überarbeitet sehen würde. 

Wie ihr das umsetzt ist mir auch egal, hauptsache man kann einfach vergleichen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. August 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!


@MalkavianChild85
Kein Problem. Du bekommst eine E-Mail wenn der Zahlungseingang verbucht wurde.


@Marquis
Jap, blödes Thema und gibt eigentlich nicht viel zu zu sagen. Außer von Aquatuning Seite aus: Kein Kommentar!


@DanielX
Nacharbeiten ist immer so eine Sache, das zieht sich, ist ja nicht gerade wenig! Was wir aber machen werden, alle Lüfter die jetzt neu online kommen mit beiden Werten zu versehen, dann hat man das schon einmal.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. August 2009)

Jetzt muss ich nochmal einen Dank an _Herrn Klassen_ richten, da ich ihn gestern und heute wegen der Bestellung am Telefon hatte und er sich sehr freundlich und schnell darum gekümmert hat. 

Super Support  Da sollten sich viele Firmen ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@MalkavianChild85
Ich habe deinen Dank weitergeleitet an meinen Kollegen. Hat ihn gefreut!


----------



## DrSin (18. August 2009)

Mal ne Frage, das Watercool MSI Hydrogen-Set X48/X38, passt nicht zufällig auf das MSI P35 Neo2-FR? Also auf den P35? Wenn doch isses schon gekauft 

Edit:

Seh schon passt nicht


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. August 2009)

Hiho!

Nene, passt auch nicht


----------



## DanielX (18. August 2009)

@Wassermann@AT

Hab gerade gesehen das ihr Litzen(Kabel) neu drinnen habt, kommen denn auch noch Kontakte und Stecker?

Sodass man sich z.B. seine PCIe Verlängerungen oder so selber basteln kann?

Weil nach dem Zeug hab ich mich schonmal tot gesucht und nix vernünftiges gefunden.


----------



## Planloser (18. August 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen, wie es um die "XSPC RX 360"-Radiatoren in eurem Sortiment steht ... hat sich die Qualität verbessert? Es war ja mal eine Zeit lang die Rede über die schlechte Verarbeitung und allgemein Verarbeitungsfehler?! 
Kannst du dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. August 2009)

Zur Zeit sind nur die Gewinde für Lüfter für'n *rsch. Sind nämlich UNC 6-32. So lange du keine Abstandshalter montieren willst und die original nutzt ist alles OK.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@DanielX
Kannst du mir mal zeigen was du meinst? Bin für alle Vorschläge zu haben.


@XSPC
Die Qualität ist ausgezeichnet und auch die Kühlleistung der Radiatoren ist Super!

Die UNC Gewinde ist ein kleines Problem aber nicht unlösbar. Grundsätzlich passen M3 Gewindeschrauben, nur packen die nicht so gut wie man es gewohnt ist. Andere Kunden schneiden die Gewinde etwas nach auf M4. Die Musterlösung ist in mache, UNC Schrauben ins Programm aufnehmen.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. August 2009)

So, meine Bestellung ist unterwegs. Eigenartiger Weise aber laut Mail nur die zweite. Du hattest ja gesagt, beide seien zusammengefasst. Wie ist da jetzt der Stand? ^^ Sorry nochmal für den ganzen Aufwand.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. August 2009)

Hallo !

Dás ist der Onlineshop, der schließt automatisch beide Bestellungen ab. In der Warenwirtschaft ist es aber wie besprochen nur eine Sendung.

Keine Sorge, läuft!


----------



## Malkav85 (19. August 2009)

Super  Dann freu ich mich schon aufs Weiterbasteln.


----------



## DaxTrose (19. August 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> @Wassermann@AT
> Hab gerade gesehen das ihr Litzen(Kabel) neu drinnen habt, kommen denn auch noch Kontakte und Stecker?
> Sodass man sich z.B. seine PCIe Verlängerungen oder so selber basteln kann?
> Weil nach dem Zeug hab ich mich schonmal tot gesucht und nix vernünftiges gefunden.


 
Dem kann ich mich zu 100% anschließen. Am besten noch mit passenden Crimpzangen!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. August 2009)

...Crimpzangen & Aderendstücke! Gute Idee! 

Noch etwas vergessen!?


----------



## DanielX (19. August 2009)

@Daxtrose

Ne krimpzange hab ich schon, das ist aber auch so ziehmlich das einzige. 

@Wassermann@AT

Was ich meinte waren halt die kompletten Einzelteile eines Kabels.

Was fehlt sind im Endeffekt noch die Stecker und Kontakte, z.B. Molex oder PCIe Stecker und dazu halt noch die jeweiligen Pins/Kontakte.

Achja die Buxen sollten auch nicht vergessen werden, also das gegenstück zu einem Stecker. 

Beispeilbild: http://i14.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/91/43/d7d7_1_bo.JPG

Hoffe damit kommt rüber was ich meine, ich möchte mir halt alle meine Stromkabel selber herstellen können.

Dann kann das Kabelmanagement richtig los gehen, wenn man sich die Kabel exakt passend baut. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## MetallSimon (19. August 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Was fehlt sind im Endeffekt noch die Stecker und Kontakte, z.B. Molex oder PCIe Stecker und dazu halt noch die jeweiligen Pins/Kontakte.
> 
> Achja die Buxen sollten auch nicht vergessen werden, also das gegenstück zu einem Stecker.
> 
> ...


ja das wäre echt sehr gut,wenn ihr die eintelteile von den kabeln auch anbieten würdet.molex und lüfter stecker hab ich selber noch genug aber ich brauch die kontakte,die da drin sind beim lüfter(da ist einer abgebrochen und jetzt hats nen wackelkontakt.ich wollte nen neuen anlöten)
ihr könntet das ja auch im set anbieten also zum beispiel 3 lüfterkontakte und einen passenden 3-pin lüfterstecker dazu.hauptsache das gibts im sortiment


----------



## maschine (19. August 2009)

Ähem, ich wollte nur mal darauf und darauf hinweisen


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. August 2009)

> Die Musterlösung ist in mache, UNC Schrauben ins Programm aufnehmen.


Bedenke Wassermann die *Gewinde* sollten *ca 40mm* lang sein sollten, damit man die Schrauben auch mit den 34mm lang Abstandshalter nutzen kann. Wenn mann die Abstandshalter kürzt kann es sein das die Lüfter nicht genug Luft bekommen.


----------



## DanielX (19. August 2009)

Huch, ja das ist mir neu aber gut das die Molex Stecker und Buxen schon mal drinnen sind. 

Fehlt noch 3-Pin für Lüfter und 8-PCIe sowie 6-Pin PCIe für Grafikkarten.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@DamielX
Ja, als Molexstecker und Sets:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
haben wir die Sachen schon. Aber wir werden uns weiter umsehen um Lücken zu füllen!


@MetallSimon
Stimmt, das fehlt noch! Da werden wir unsere Fühler mal nach ausstrecken


@KingPiranhas
Jup, ist nicht vergessen 


Danke für eure Ideen! Wir werden uns auf jeden Fall damit beschäftigen!


----------



## Jazzman (20. August 2009)

Hi Wasserman
ich hätte mal ne Frage zu den Aquacomputer Aquastrem Upgradekids. Wie wird die neu Platine da Befestigt (normale Version auf Ultra)?
Ich habe mir eine Aquastrem Standard mit selbstbau Dämmbox gekauft und wollte diese eig. auf die Ultra upgraden, nur ist in der Box noch sehr wenig Platz.
Daher meine Frage,on man evt. die Kontrolerplatine extern anbringen und einen Kabel zur Pumpe legen könnte....


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2009)

Wenn du ne Aquastream XT hast, dann wird die Pumpe per Key geupdatet (zu bekommen bei Aqua Computer). Dieses Umbaukits sind nur für Versionen vor der Aquastream *XT*.


----------



## TMX (20. August 2009)

Ich warte auch noch auf meinen HK 3.0 LC. (Nr. 76453)
Wie siehts aus, ist der in Sicht, oder sollte ich bspw. auf den LT wechseln? 

Übrigens Lob, super Supportthread.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2009)

@Wassermann in welchen Massen also z.B. Fässern etc bekommt ihr Innovatek Protect Konzentrat? Weil bei Inno selbst gibt es nur 250ml bei euch aber 500ml Flaschen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@Jazzman
Ich würde dich da am liebsten an den Hersteller Aquacomputer verweisen, die helfen dir von A-Z.


@TMX
Der letzte Wareneingang von Watercool war gestern, ich denke nicht dass diese Woche noch etwas kommt. Dann ist dein Kühler schon über einen Monat nicht mehr geliefert wurden, ich würde dir empfehlen deine Bestellung umzustellen. Ich kann dir wirklich nicht sagen wann die wieder reinkommen…


@KingPiranhas
Wie viel darf ich dir nicht sagen, aber Fässer trifft es schon richtig.


----------



## TMX (21. August 2009)

OK, ich würde dann gern auf den HK 3.0 (ohne Zusatz ) umbestellen und die 29€ Differenz überweisen. 

Was für einen Betreff muss ich dann da angeben?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

@Wassermann@AT ThX für die Auskunft. Ich meinte eigentlich wieviel Inhalt so ein einzelnes Fass/Behälter hat. 



> Was für einen Betreff muss ich dann da angeben?


Am besten Kunden- und Rechnungsnummer.


----------



## TMX (21. August 2009)

Nur? Nichts in der Art "Zuzahlung" oder so?


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2009)

Sobald die Änderung vollzogen ist (!!!), reicht das. habe ich bisher auch nicht anders gemacht.


----------



## TMX (21. August 2009)

OK, Wassermann, dann vollziehe mal bitte die Änderung auf den HK 3.0 ohne Zusatz.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. August 2009)

Hallo TMX!

Eine Mail ist raus.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich hätte mal eine Frage - weißt du ob und wann ihr möglicherweise PS-Schlauchtüllen in kupfern ins Sortiment aufnehmt? Und an der Tatsache, dass ihr gerändelte kupferne Schraubtüllen erst gegen Ende oder erst nächstes Jahr bekommt, hat sich sicherlich auch nichts geändert oder?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## TMX (21. August 2009)

Überweisung ist bei dir Bank. 

Danke nochmal für den super Support, weiter so!


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

ich wollte mal fragen warum ihr nur so schwache agb beleuchtungen anbietet die hat doch max.7000mcd vielleicht sogar weniger oder? warum werden nicht gleich welche mit 12000mcd oder mehr angelötet und so verkauft?


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

Denk daran, dass ab ner bestimmten leuchtkraft die Gesundheit gefährdet ist, möglichweise ist das ein Grund, weiß zwar jetzt nix mit deinen Einheiten anzufangen (lass mich gern aufklären). Mir sagt nur "mcd" was, und da wirds ab 12k schon kritisch mit Netzhautverbrennungen, etc.


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

???? öhm ich hab jetzt eine mit 12000mcd angelötet und meine netzhaut ist noch dran

ups mein fehler hab was verwechselt

ich bin eine led


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2009)

Also ich habe auch schon LEDs mit 13k mcd gelötet und kann auch noch sehen, aberbei mir stand ne Warnung am Produkt "Nicht direkt in den Strahl sehen..." - is ja bei deinem link auch zu sehen, das rote Warnschild auf dem einen Bild. Zumal ich nachdem ich direkt reingesehen hatte, fürnen Bruchteil einer Sek, ein paar Sekunden nen schwarzen Fleck im Sichtfeld hatte, also nicht ganz ohne die Dinger.

War nur sone Vermutung^^


----------



## ole88 (21. August 2009)

hmm also beim produkt selbst lag nichts bei nur jetzt im internet steht was bei, naja auch egal mein agb leuchtet auch am tag, ich glaub selbst 10000mcd täten da ausreichen


----------



## cyphermax (22. August 2009)

Kann ich einen Dual-Laing über den Aquaero regeln?Wenn ja,brauche ich da den neuen Poweradjust?


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2009)

Zwei Laings schafft das Aqauero auch mit Boost nicht, da brauchst du wohl ein PA.


----------



## kays (23. August 2009)

Ich möchte mir demnächst diese Laing kaufen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro 49019

Dort in der Beschreibung steht: Pro-Deckel ist nicht vormontiert! Befestigungspuffer bitte extra bestellen.
Wo im Shop finde ich denn diese Puffer 

und die nächste Frage gleich hinterher, das aquero:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - aquaero 3.07 mit LC-Display blau/weiß Aquacomputer aquaero 4.00 USB Fan-Controller, weiß/blau 70000 verfügt ja über 4 Lüfteranschlüsse kann ich denn da ohne bedenken an einen anschluss 2 Lüfter drüber steuern ? wenn ja bei wie vielen Lüftern pro Kanal ist denn da die grenze ?

gruß Kays


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. August 2009)

1. Pufferdinger, bringen aber nix dann lieber Shoggy Sandwich oder Stück Schaumstoff.
2. Komt drauf an welche Verison du hast also mit oder ohne powerbooster. Ohne: 1A pro Kanal, gesamt max 3A. Mit powerbooster 





> aquaero powerbooster als nachträgliches Upgrade mit Umbauservice
> - für ein bereits vorhandenes aquaero 4.00
> - aquaero muss eingesandt werden
> - Steigerung der Leistung an Kanal 1 auf 25W, nutzbar für Laing
> ...


----------



## Parnshion (23. August 2009)

Hi Wassermann 
Hab grad eben meine Bestellung abgegeben, da wollte ich fragen ob ihr irgendwann demnächst (in den nächsten 1-2 Tage) vielleicht zufällig die "BennyFlamme" bekommt? Dann brauche ich nicht die extra wo anders zu bestellen. 
mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob ich noch das letzte Päarchen "OCZ DDR2 PC2-9600 Flex EX XLC 2x2GB Kit" abgegriffen hab, denn seit meiner Bestellung habt ihr es nicht mehr im Sortiment, und beim Status derr Bestellung steht anch wie vor "wird gepackt". Bekommt ihr das Päarchen auch nochmal ins Sortiment, bräuchte nämlich früher oder später nochmal 2 Riegel.

Danke schonmal


----------



## p00nage (23. August 2009)

Also ich war am anfang auch begeistert von AT und dem support und so aber mittlerweilen bin ich enttäuscht. Weil es kann doch nicht sein das bei nem Grakakühler steht wenn man ihn bestellt und auch noch am Tag danach das er sofort Lieferbar ist und dann fing die ganze geschichte eig erst an. Ich wurde woche für woche hingehalten" wir Bekommen die woche ne Lieferung da müsste es dabei sein" Spätestens bei der nächsten Lieferung ist es dabei " ... als gutgläubiger Mensch glaubt man halt daran aber naja jetzt knapp 2 Monate später hab ich immer noch nicht meine Bestellung, deswegen hab ich letzte woche  erfahrn das der kühler eol ist und mir eig gleich nen anderen raus gesucht kam nur nen günstigerer in frage und naja von mips nen chip kühler dazu genommen, Deswegen musste ich noch den diff.beitrag überweisen und hab halt nachgefragt " als antwort kam knapp 20€ aber ich wollte ja eig den genauen betrag wissen da ich ja überweisen wollte, aber den nannte man mir wieder nen tag später.Also hab ich mir gedacht naja machst wieder ebanking und schickst screen das des wenigstens dann noch schnell raus geht. Hab ich Am mittwoch dann gemacht aber dann am abend wurde mir mittgeteilt auf nachfrage von mir das das natürlich net geht und erst auf geldeingang gewartet wird. Aber mir wurde versprochen das ich am We sicher basteln kann ... naja aber ihr könnts euch sicher schon denken  (nix war da)!!! und und wenn man zusammenfasst haben sie seit 2 monaten so ca 80-€ von mir. Mir wurde dann Als ersatz Angeboten letzte woche das ich mir nen teureren raussuchen kann aber weil da keiner infrage kam halt den günstigeren genommen. und wenn man zusammen fast hab ich da jetzt nen rabatt von 5€ ca bekommen. und finde naja sowas ist net sehr kundenfreundlich.

sry für alle schreibfehler und fehlende satzzeichen aber bin einfach nur sauer auf den misst der hier betrieben wird


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

öhm ich hoffe mal, dass das bei meinem RAM nicht auch der Fall ist, bis jetzt nur Top-Erfahrungen mit AT gemacht, hoffe das bleibt so - ist ja WE mal sehen was sich morgen tut, verfügbar ist er seit Freitag nicht mehr.


----------



## maschine (24. August 2009)

Die Ehrfahrung mit AT musste ich auch schon machen als ich mir meinen XSPC RX360 kaufen wollte. Ich habe ganze 7 Wochen gewartet und jede Woche hieß es "Jaaaa der kommt nächste Woche" Dann nach 7 Wochen hat sich der Support dann doch erbarmt und mir die Bestellung stoniert so dass ich mir bei AC nen Xchanger360 kaufen konnte. Das war vielleicht auch garnich mal so schlecht, aber letztendlich musste ich dann 8 Wochen auf meinen Radiator warten damit ich dann endlich meine Wakü einbauen konnte.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@euMelBeumel
Wir wollen die „Löcher“ bei den Anschlüssen auf alle Fälle noch schließen. Kupfer wurde als Priorität auf ziemlich weit nach hinten verschoben. Werde aber morgen mit dem Chef des Einkaufes noch einmal zusammentreffen und das Thema noch einmal ansprechen. Doch früher als bisher angegeben wird das glaube ich nichts…


@BennyFlamme
Ich habe das an den Einkauf weitergeleitet. Wenn du deine Bestellung tätigen möchtest und es noch nicht bei „neuen Produkten“ erscheint, dann schrieb mir bitte einmal ne PN.


@uMelBeumel
Kannst mir bitte deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer zukommen lassen, dann gucke ich mir das mal an.



Wenn Produkte nicht Lagernd erfragen wir neue Liefertermine. Diese Termine die wir dann von den Herstellern bekommen, geben wir an unsere Kunden weiter. Allerdings gerade was neue Produkte von Herstellern betrifft, oder alte die nicht mehr so gut laufen, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es mit den Lieferterminen nicht ganz hinhaut…

@p00nage
Deine Bestellung ist am Freitag laut Warenwirtschaft versendet worden. Wie versprochen haben wir unseren Part erfüllt. Leider kam die Post wohl nicht mit der Auslieferung hinterher. Dies habe ich aber auch schon aus den Nachrichten gehört, dass Wochenendzustellung immer öfter liegen gelassen werden und erst Anfang nächster Woche zugestellt werden.
Es ist schade von dir das jetzt zu lesen, wo ich bei dir wirklich in vielen Punkten deiner Bestellungen an den Rande dessen gegangen bin was ich machen darf.

@maschine
Ja, hier ist das wieder das bekannte Problem der Produkteinführung. Es wird uns ein Termin genannt, wir nehmen die Produkte auf, machen die Promo drum und dann wird der Liefertermin nicht eingehalten wegen Produktionsschwierigkeiten, Kinderkrankheiten etc.
Nun sind diese Anfangsschwierigkeiten aber überwunden und alle Radiatoren von XSPC sind Lagernd und können umgehend versendet werden!


----------



## p00nage (24. August 2009)

ja aber da ihr mit gls versendet und die net am samstag ausliefern was überall bekannt ist ... wie solls dann am we kommen zum basteln. Außerdem war von diesem  anschluss Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 62141 das gewinde verdrückt ... und net von nem gewinkeltem, hab ich extra nochma nachgefragt. ist halt blöd wenn man sich was kauft und dauernt hingehalten wird mit dem geld hätte ich in der zeit auch was anderes machen können . irgendwann ist man halt ma sauer

jetzt hab ich natürlich nicht genug gerade anschlüsse um des zu verschlauchen ...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. August 2009)

Oh Mann, murphys law!

Pass auf, dass wir einen Schlussstrich ziehen können schicke ich dir jetzt die gerade noch nach und dann haben wirs, oder?!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. August 2009)

@kays
Auch wegen deinen LEDs habe ich nachgehakt. Die Texte sind veraltet. Die meisten LEDready sind schon von der neuen Generation und haben 12000mcd. Ich muss die Wareneingänge noch überprüfen, aber der erste eindruck ist, dass die alten abverkauft sind.


----------



## p00nage (24. August 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Oh Mann, murphys law!
> 
> Pass auf, dass wir einen Schlussstrich ziehen können schicke ich dir jetzt die gerade noch nach und dann haben wirs, oder?!



ok


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> @euMelBeumel
> Wir wollen die „Löcher“ bei den Anschlüssen auf alle Fälle noch schließen. Kupfer wurde als Priorität auf ziemlich weit nach hinten verschoben. Werde aber morgen mit dem Chef des Einkaufes noch einmal zusammentreffen und das Thema noch einmal ansprechen. Doch früher als bisher angegeben wird das glaube ich nichts…
> ...



Jab wegen der Anschlüsse hab ich mich schon so gut wie mit abgefunden, wäre trotzdem sehr nett wenn du mal nachhaken könntest 

Wegen der Bestellung schick ich dir gleich ne PN

danke schonmal!


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

hi wassermann, ich glaub du hast mich mit kay gemeint, also 12000mcd können das niemals sein denn ich hab ja denn direkten vergleich hier, einmal eine led mit eben 12000mcd und die aus eurem shop und die ist sehr schwach und bei tageslicht leuchtet der agb nicht, nur mit der anderen led sieht man das rot deutlich


----------



## Parnshion (24. August 2009)

@Wassermann
Ich habs gewußt, du hast mich mal direkt übersehen. 

Sorry, jetzt hab ich es übersehen  Danke, Bestellung ist seit gestern raus, Geld heute morgen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. August 2009)

Puh, stress aufm Montag hier 


@euMelBeumel
Sollte nun alles klar sein.


@ole88
Welche Artikelnummer hast du denn bekommen!?


@Parnshion
Läuft!?


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

83019 diese hier, und was ist daran bitte ultrahell? mal ganz erhlich wenn ich dafür geld ausgebe dan will ich das der agb leuchtet, aber damit wars ja nur ein leichtes zartes rotes schimmern im agb, und bei tageslicht nicht wahrnehmbar. das sind nie und nimmer 12000cmd, ich habe jetzt eine 12000cmd drinnen klick mich und da kann eure niemals 12000cmd haben denn da ist nun mal ein riesen unterschied wie tag und nacht


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. August 2009)

Hi ich nochmal,

weißt du denn wieviel ihr von dem RAM wieder reinbekommt, der ist überall kaum noch zu finden, und ob ihr den auch noch längere Zeit geliefert bekommt?

Wie gesagt ist der 9600er DDR2 von OCZ mit WaKü Anschlüssen.

Danke nocheinmal


----------



## cyphermax (24. August 2009)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst...




cyphermax schrieb:


> Kann ich einen Dual-Laing über den Aquaero regeln?Wenn ja,brauche ich da den neuen Poweradjust?


----------



## Nucleus (24. August 2009)

Ich muss ole da mal beipflichten.

Die LED, die ich mal gekauft hatte ist alles andere als hell. Tagsüber sieht man davon rein gar nichts.

Und Abends hat man eine Idee davon


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. August 2009)

Hallo!

@ole88
Ja, genau bei diesem ist ein Wareneingang von unserem alten Zulieferer noch drin. Da muss ich noch einmal ins Lager gehen und genauer gucken. Es kann schon sein das die nicht so stark leuchtet!


@euMelBeumel
Ne Auftragsbestätigung hat der Einkauf schon bekommen, also erfolgt der Versand auch. Es sind im Moment auf alle Fälle genug geordert um mehr als nur deinen Rechner zu kühlen!


@cyphermax
KingPiranhas hat das schon ganz gut beantwortet und mehr kann ich dazu eigentlich auch nicht sagen. 
Hier würde ich dich wenn an unseren Techniker gerne verweisen: support@aquatuning.de oder direkt an den Hersteller Aquacomputer. Wenn die es nicht wissen, wer dann!?


----------



## Parnshion (24. August 2009)

@Wassermann
Hab grad eine Email bekommen dass mein Geld eingegangen ist.....aber kannst du die Auslieferung noch stoppen? Ich würde gerne noch 2 x hier von einfügen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SATA II Anschlusskabel 45cm abgewinkelt, Schwarz, mit Sicherheitslasche SATA II Anschlusskabel 45cm abgewinkelt, Schwarz, mit Sicherheitslasche 87086

Schicke dir gleich ein PN mit mein Kundennr.

PS: Hab noch den Versandfrei gut bei euch wegen die defekten Adapter?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. August 2009)

Hallo Parnshion!

Antwort kommt per PN.


----------



## speedymike (24. August 2009)

hi

ist meine bestellung (bestellnummer 97010585) schon unterwegs zu mir? habs am 17. bezahlt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. August 2009)

Hallo Wassermann,

danke für die Infos, und dass du den RAM wieder reingestellt hast.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@speedymike
Ich sehe keine Zahlungseingang bei uns. Am besten du schreibst eine E-Mail an unseren AT Shop. info@aquatuning.at


@euMelBeumel
Kein Problem!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. August 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Nun gibt es bei uns wieder etwas neues, was ich denke, für einige von euch von Interesse sein könnte. Hier dazu die News:

*Neue Hailea Waterchiller bei Aquatuning eingetroffen*

Lange haben unsere Kunden darauf gewartet, jetzt ist es endlich soweit: Wir erweitern unser Sortiment an vielfach preisgekrönten Waterchillern aus dem Hause Hailea. Waterchiller sind die optimale Möglichkeit um das System dauerhaft zu overclocken und gleichzeitig selbst an heißen Sommertagen coole Temperaturen im System zu haben. Daher haben wir unser Sortiment nochmals erweitert! Mit den Größen 110W und 165W bieten wir nun die optimalen Waterchiller für den alltäglichen Hausgebrauch an. Hier finden sie unser Sortiment an Waterchillern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. August 2009)

Warum ist der Support Thread eines Intershops für Wasserkühlung auf einmal in der Hersteller Support Sektion gelandet??? Hier ist der Thread nicht so nah am direkten Kunden wie vorher.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. August 2009)

Kann sich der zuständige Sachbearbeiter bitte einmal bei mir melden?


----------



## Oliver (25. August 2009)

Die offizielle Ankündigung dazu folgt noch. Gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. August 2009)

Hmmm, ok ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Oliver (25. August 2009)

Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtforen-ab-jetzt-bei-extreme.html#post1060875


----------



## TheReal1604 (25. August 2009)

Hey Wassermann!

Ich hätte da eine Frage die mir nun schon ca 1 woche auf der Seele brennt. 

Und zwar:

Ist dieser Heatkiller:
Klick mich!

Schon von der neuen Revision? Sprich, das dort 2 16/10 Anschraubtüllen nebeneinander passen?Bzw. habt ihr nur noch die neueste Revision im Shop?

Lg,

Real


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. August 2009)

Die neue Revision ist schon lange nur noch erhältlich.


----------



## ole88 (25. August 2009)

hi wasserman,
folgendes wie sieht es denn nun mit den LED´s aus? schon erkundigt in der sache?

gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@TheReal1604
Ja, das sind die neuen Revisionen. Nur das 16/10 Anschraubtüllen passen ist ein schwieriges Thema. Es ist so eng das die Überwurfmuttern nicht drauf passen…

Lösung:
1) Schlauchtüllen verwenden
2) nur 90° Anschlüsse nehmen
3) einen geraden und den anderen geraden mit einer Verlängerung nutzen


@ole88
Wir stellen unsere ganzen LEDready um auf 12000mcd. Im Moment haben wir noch sehr viel 6900er…


----------



## Da_Frank (26. August 2009)

Marquis schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann,
> warum habt ihr eigentlich keine TFC Produkte in eurem Shop?



Kommt das in nächster Zeit noch, wollte mir auch was bestellen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. August 2009)

Hallo!

Denke erstmal nicht.


----------



## ole88 (26. August 2009)

dacht ich mir das die diese stärke in etwa haben, nun für die zukunft weiß ich das


----------



## Schmiddy (26. August 2009)

*Aqua-tuning Rabattaktion?*

Gibt es auf Aquatuning zur Zeit ne Rabattaktion mit Gutscheincode? Hab nämlich ma wieder was größeres zusammen....
THX, MFG Schmiddy


----------



## cybertrance (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aqua-tuning Rabattaktion?*

Hab gestern auhc schon geschaut, aber leide rnix gefunden


----------



## Elzoco (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aqua-tuning Rabattaktion?*

Frag doch mal Wassermann im Aquatuning Support Thread


----------



## TheReal1604 (26. August 2009)

Hey Wassermann!

Danke für die kompetente und schnelle Hilfe! 

Dann werd ich wohl zwei Winkel nutzen . 

Lg,

Real


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Im Moment läuft keine Rabattaktion, aber mein Kollege im Verkauf, Herr Klassen, der freut sich immer über Anfragen solcher Art. Schickt im einfach eine E-Mail mit euren Produkten, bestellt ihm schöne Grüße von Wassermann und er wird gucken was sich für euch drehen lässt.

Seine E-Mailadresse: a.klassen@aquatuning.de


----------



## Parnshion (27. August 2009)

@Wassermann
So, mein Paket ist gestern angekommen, muss mal wieder ein Lob hier aussprechen. Super Service hier und sauschnell Abwicklung und Lieferung, wie immer  Weiter so


----------



## AlterKadaver (27. August 2009)

Finde den Thread hier auch echt klasse 

Auf das Angebot, beim Herrn Klassen mal nachzufragen, was er so drehen kann, komme ich gern zurück.

Hab demnächst auch wieder eine richtig große Bestellung aufzugeben


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. August 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Das hört man gerne! So liebe ich den Start in den Arbeitstag 

(Naja, ein bischen bin ich ja schon dran...)


----------



## Equilibrium (28. August 2009)

und ich habe gleich eine Frage.

wisst Ihr schon was über neue Kühler von Watercool für 295GTX im Singel PCB-Design?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. August 2009)

Hallo!

Das einer kommen soll steht wohl fest, allerdings wann kann ich im Moment auch noch nicht sagen.

Mehr Infos kommen später vielleicht hier:
GTX295 single PCB waterblocks - WATERCOOL Support - Watercool


----------



## Equilibrium (28. August 2009)

Dann Danke ich erstmal für die Antwort.


----------



## netheral (28. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage an das AT-Team.

Es geht um folgende Radiatorblenden: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Blende Quad (480)/ Bricky schwarz beschichtet Phobya Blende Quad (480)/ Bricky schwarz beschichtet 38133

Die Blende ist in der Kategorie Startseite  »  Katalog  »  Radiatoren  »  Blenden  »  4x120mm.
Jedoch steht im Text folgendes: "Diese Blende ist für Radiatoren mit einer 140mm Lüftergröße gedacht."

Ist es jetzt eine 480 / 4x120er Blende oder eine 560 / 4x 1,40?
Laut Kathegorie ersteres, laut Text zweiteres.
Das Foto sieht mir auch nach 4x120 aus.

Welche Info ist die richtige? Btw: Wenn es eine 4x120mm Blende ist, geht die Tage eine Bestellung von mir ein. 

Danke im Vorraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
netheral


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. August 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

netheral, Das ist wohl ein Copy/Paste Problem gewesen. Die Belnde ist für 120mm Lüfter gedacht.


Nun noch etwas Privates:

Ich habe ab Montag 3 Wochen Urlaub. Ich denke mal da ich schon immer euer Sprachrohr von und für Aquatuning wahr, möchte ich ungern meine Aufgabe in diesem Bereich an jemanden anders übergeben.

Daher, wenn etwas wichtiges mit euren Bestellungen ist, schreibt an a.klassen@aquatuning.de

Wenn es schnell gehen soll, ruft eben einmal durch: 05205 99198 0

Ansonsten ist unser Support auch unter info@aquatuning.de  zu erreichen

Wenn ihr allerdings mich erreichen möchtet, dann könnt natürlich gerne hier schreiben! Bin ab dem 21.09.2009 wieder für euch da und werde alle Fragen beantworten!

Bis in 3 Wochen dann euch allen!


----------



## netheral (28. August 2009)

Danke.  Ich bestelle dann wohl bald die Blende. Den Rest ordere ich sicherlich bei Euch auch noch.


----------



## Nucleus (28. August 2009)

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## AlterKadaver (28. August 2009)

Von mir auch einen schönen Urlaub 

Vor allem viel Erholung.


----------



## Parnshion (29. August 2009)

Erhol dich gut


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (29. August 2009)

ne frage würde der wakükühler passen bei mein Asus MIIF 
hir der link von kühler 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS ASUS Maximus Northbridge Freezer Nickel MIPS ASUS Maximus / Striker2 Ex / P5E NB Freezer Nickel 14122

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (29. August 2009)

Fürs MII gibt es folgenden Kühler(wahlweise auch in Messing oder POM):
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS ASUS Maximus 2 Formula Fusionblock Nickel MIPS ASUS Maximus 2 Formula Fusionblock Nickel 14291


----------



## p00nage (29. August 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Oh Mann, murphys law!
> 
> Pass auf, dass wir einen Schlussstrich ziehen können schicke ich dir jetzt die gerade noch nach und dann haben wirs, oder?!



des war jetzt am 24.8 und nun haben wir auch schon wieder ne woche rum ....


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2009)

Und es kommt noch besser, weil er ab Montag für drei Wochen im Urlaub ist 

Schreib' vielleicht mal den Herrn Klassen an und verlink' die entsprechenden Postings.


----------



## p00nage (31. August 2009)

mir reichts langsam mit dem scheiß ich weiß jetzt zumindest wo ich nie mehr bestellen würde


----------



## Malkav85 (2. September 2009)

Also ich hab bisher nie Probleme gehabt und selbst als ich meine Bestellung komplizierter gemacht hatte, bekam ich problemlos einen guten Support und auch meine Artikel.


----------



## GoZoU (2. September 2009)

Kann ich auch nur so bestätigen. Vorkasse ist am Freitag bei AT eingegangen, Montag kam die Versandbestätigung und Dienstagmorgen war das Paket da. Mal wieder alles tadellos gelaufen und keinen Grund zum Meckern. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Fabian (2. September 2009)

Kann auch nur positives Bereichten,bisher waren alle Bestellungen super schnell da,eine nicht verfügbare Komponente wurde sogar nachgeschickt

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Chucky1978 (2. September 2009)

bestes Shop von Welt... Wenn keiner nörgelt stimmt was mit dem Support nicht... dann sinds Roboter, keine Menschen


----------



## RomeoJ (8. September 2009)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe mal eine bescheidene Frage, und zwar würde ich gern wissen ob der *Koolance GeForce GTX 295 Komplettkühler *in nächster Zeit lieferbar ist..??

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance GeForce GTX 295 Komplettkühler Koolance GeForce GTX 295 Komplettkühler 12230

..das Problem was ich habe, ist das ich davon schon einen auf meine GTX295 verbaut habe. Ich plane aber nun eine weitere GTX295 Dual-PCB zu verbauen und benötige genau diesen GPU Kühler.

Oder aber gibt es einen anderen GPU Kühler, der in etwa die gleichen Positionierung des G1/4 Gewindes, so das eine starre SLI-Verbindung (3 Slot) passen würde..??

Ich bedanke mich für den support..

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2009)

auch ich hab noch die frage warum es bei aquatuning keinen feser schlauch gibt, hätte einen 45° anschluss gebraucht und hätte noch schlauch mitbestellt, brauch aber feser ja super etz geht das nicht da ihr keinen habt. andre frage noch wann habt ihr eure LED´s auf 12000mcd umgestellt? brächte nämlich noch welche mit kabel


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. September 2009)

> auch ich hab noch die frage warum es bei aquatuning keinen feser schlauch gibt


Dazu gibt es von Aquatuning's Seite keinen Kommentar. Wurde schon 1000000000 mal gefragt.

@RomeoJ am besten rufst du mal bei AT an. Wassermann hat Urlaub da findet hier kein Support statt.


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2009)

lol warum das? stress?


----------



## RomeoJ (8. September 2009)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> .....
> @RomeoJ am besten rufst du mal bei AT an. Wassermann hat Urlaub da findet hier kein Support statt.



Ohkai, danke...werde ich dann morgen früh mal machen...


----------



## Malkav85 (8. September 2009)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es von Aquatuning's Seite keinen Kommentar. Wurde schon 1000000000 mal gefragt.
> 
> @RomeoJ am besten rufst du mal bei AT an. Wassermann hat Urlaub da findet hier kein Support statt.


 
Einfach eine Mail an Herr Klassen schicken  Hab ich letzte Woche gemacht und es kam promt eine Antwort. Lobenswerter Service


----------



## XE85 (9. September 2009)

Morgen...

Ich interessiere mich für dieses LCD - Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - LCD-Display 240x128 Pixel Blau neg. Black Alphacool LCD-Display 240x128 Pixel Blau neg. Black 91002 - bei euch auf der Seite steht das kein Treiber mitgeliefert wird - auf der Seite von Alphacool steht aber das eine Treiber CD beiliegt - was stimmt .. ???

mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (9. September 2009)

> *Aquatuning Homepage*
> WICHTIG:
> Momentan wird keine Treiber-CD mitgeliefert, aber hier finden Sie die Treiber und alle wichtigen Programme, die für das Display benötigt werden: Treiber


 
Entweder wurde es nachträglich eingefügt, oder du warst zu faul zum lesen


----------



## XE85 (9. September 2009)

das hab ich schon gelesen - nur warum steht auf der Alphacool Seite das ein Treiber beiliegt - eine der beiden Angaben stimmt also nicht

mfg


----------



## RomeoJ (9. September 2009)

solele...AT hat den leider nicht mehr..

Koolance GeForce GTX 295 Komplettkühler bei eBay.de: Wasserkühlung (endet 05.10.09 16:15:33 MESZ)

..hier hat der noch 5 Stk...meint Ihr ich kann da bedenklos zuschlagen..???


----------



## Equilibrium (9. September 2009)

Also ich kann mich über AT auch nicht beschweren!...Probleme lösen Die anstandslos und die schnelligkeit ist imho das beste was es gibt.


----------



## maaaaatze (9. September 2009)

Also bei mir werden sie als Lagernd angezeigt RomeoJ...


----------



## RomeoJ (10. September 2009)

maaaaatze schrieb:


> Also bei mir werden sie als Lagernd angezeigt RomeoJ...



Hey,

jepp....ab heute sind sie wieder lagernd....und was hat der kleien RomeoJ sofort gemacht...  ---> bestellt...jehhaa.... ;

Also, AT...mein Geld kommt morgen druff bei Ihnen, nicht verschenken einen davon...

grtz

RomeoJ aka schnarchdrosselbard@web.de ...


----------



## RomeoJ (11. September 2009)

> Sehr geehrter Herr ******,
> 
> der Kühler ist lieferbar.
> Sobald der Zahlungseingang verbucht wurde wird das Paket sofort an Sie versendet.
> ...


..wie geil, heute nacht mal nachgefragt und sofort ein e-mail bekommen...das nenne ich mal genialen Support...Danke AT...


----------



## ole88 (16. September 2009)

so ich hab mehrere dinge,
als erstes der link zur kompatibi. tabelle (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Mosfet ASUS M4N EK Water Blocks EK-Mosfet ASUS M4N 14271) geht nicht, dann ich such für mein mainboard für den chipsatz und die mosfet? oder was das längliche ist ein aufsatz für die wakü, denn die werden sehr sehr heiß da ich eigentlich fast keine lüfter mehr nutze.


----------



## cyphermax (16. September 2009)

Welchen Tüllen für Tygon R3603 15,9/11,1mm klar?
Wollte eigentlich 10er Perfect Seal-Tüllen nehmen aber der Tygon ist ja etwas größer.


----------



## Madz (16. September 2009)

WIeso muss es Tygon sein? Masterkleer 16/10 kostet die Hälfte und ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## cyphermax (16. September 2009)

Weil ich eh bei Jochen vorbei muß.
Warum Tygon?Habe auch eine Dual-Laing was auch keinen Sinn macht.Hobby eben.


----------



## Madz (16. September 2009)

Trotzdem kann man doch auch beim Hobbie ein wenig Vernunft walten lassen. Ich würde es mal mit 13mm Tüllen probieren. (keine PS).


----------



## cyphermax (16. September 2009)

Warum keine PS?


----------



## Madz (16. September 2009)

Weil ich vermute, daß die zu dick sind, um den Tygon auf 2mm dickere Tüllen zu würgen. Das wird dir so scho Probleme machen.


----------



## cyphermax (16. September 2009)

Mit einem Fön oder heißem Wasser wird das schon gehen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. September 2009)

*@cyphermax:* Einfach den Schlauch kurz in ein Glas mit warmen Wasser tauchen, kurz warten, über die Tülle schieben und freuen 

* @Madz:* die PS Tülle hat nur ganz oben 12,7mm und darunter 11,6mm (ganz unten noch mal verjüngt)


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2009)

---datenschutz---Zensor..


----------



## Madz (16. September 2009)

Wassermann ist noch gut 8 Tage im Urlaub. Bis er antworten kann dauert es also noch.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2009)

trotzdem muss das Ding aus dem Kreislauf..


----------



## Madz (16. September 2009)

Ausbauen, Fotos machen, einschicken und reklamieren.


Übrigens das Problem mit dem beschissenen Magicool Plexi schon seit Erscheinen des Radis bekannt. Nachfragen hier im Forum hätte geholfen.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. September 2009)

dein Ach so kluger Kommentar hilft mir grade überhaupt nicht weiter. Diese Radies habe ich im April gekauft da war dieses Problem ehr nicht die Rede sondern wie gut deren Leistung ist..
ausserdem habe ich das mit AT schon lange per email geregelt..


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. September 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Nun ist der Urlaub schon wieder vorbei und ich stehe euch im Namen von Aquatuning zur Verfügung!

@ p00nage
Laut der EDV ist die Nachlieferung am 24.8 versendet wurden. Ist sie denn nicht angekommen!?

@ ole88
EK hat ihre Homepage umgebaut, daher funktioniert die Kompatibilitätsliste nicht mehr. Dafür gibt es jetzt dieses hier: 
CoolingConfigurator.com


Ansonsten freue ich mich auf eure Anfragen, ich helfe euch gern!


----------



## Digger (21. September 2009)

hey wassermann.

ich glaube mein Poweradjust funktioniert nicht mehr richtig.
es wird vom pc nicht mehr erkannt. am usb port vom mainboard kann es nicht liegen, da der noch funktioniert.

autauschen geht ja denk ich mal nicht, das das PA ja seit einiger zeit schon EOL ist...
oder habt ihr noch zufällig welche rumliegen ?

gruß 

PS ich hoffe du hast dich im urlaub gut erholt


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. September 2009)

Hallo Digger!

Danke, Urlaub war gut 

Du, am besten du sprichst da direkt mit Aquacomputer dann läuft das alles ein wenig schneller:
*Aqua Computer Homepage - Kontakt*


----------



## Digger (21. September 2009)

ok habe ich eben gemacht.

und ... wOw ... maximal 15 minuten später kam schon die antwort. das is ja superschnell


----------



## derLordselbst (21. September 2009)

Hallo Wassermann!


Da ich gerade meine erste Wasserkühlung zusammenbastele und eigentlich nur auf ein zentrales Problem gestoßen bin, möchte ich anfragen, ob es nicht möglich wäre, bei Aquatuning auch Grafikkarten anzubieten, die garantiert zu bestimmten Wasserkühlern passen.

Fotos und Recherche allein helfen einen da oft nur begrenzt weiter. 
(_in meinen speziellen Fall sind zwar alle Bauteile so wie auf den Fotos von Referenzdesign 2 angeordnet, aber jeweils um 1-2 mm in die falsche Richtung gewandert_)

Die fertigen Grafikkarten mit montierten Wasserkühler scheinen ja nicht so gut zu laufen (alle nur mit den Status "bestellt), die Montage ist ja auch nicht soo schwierig.

Anders das wäre eventuell bei Grafikkarten mit nur geringem Aufpreis (oder mit entfallenden Aufpreis, wenn gleich der passende GPU-Kühler mitbestellt wird^^), die die Sicherheit geben, nicht am falschen Layout zu verzweifeln.

MfG

derLordselbst 

(_der jetzt auf seinen Bruder hoffen muss und dessen Fähigkeit, den Wasserkühler anzupassen_)


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

BEvor du an dem Kühler rumfummels/rumfummeln lässt, würde ich eher die Kühler gegen ein anderes Modell tauschen. Im schlimmsten Fahll ist sonst beides, Graka und Kühler im Eimer.


----------



## derLordselbst (21. September 2009)

@Madz: Das ist im Prinzip ein sinnvoller Hinweis. 

Leider gibt es kein anderese Modell, wo ich die Sicherheit habe, dass es dann passt. Der Bereich, wo gefeilt werden soll, ist nicht von Wasser durchströmt und betrifft nur den Abschnitt aus massiven Kupfer, die z.B. beim Anpassen an eine neue Grafikkartengeneration sowieso wegfallen.

Die eine Grafikkarte ist sowieso schon geköpft und daher nicht mehr zurückzuschicken. Da ich diese Arbeit auch nicht selbst durchführe, sondern mir helfen lasse, von jemanden, der in der Metallbearbeitung und auch bei thermischen Fragen sehr bewandert ist, werde ich das wohl riskieren.

Ob es wirklich Sinn macht, entscheide ich dann auch nicht selbst, sondern mein Fachmann und Zwillingsbruder.

Die Alternative wäre, die eine Grafikkarte zurückzuschicken und die andere jetzt schon zu verschenken (_Grafikkarten, an denen ich herumgefummelt habe, als RMA zurückzuschicken, möchte ich nicht_). 

Und dann nochmal von vorne das Glück zu versuchen. Daher werde ich wohl das Risiko in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. September 2009)

Hallo derLordselbst!

Grafikkarten an sich geht schon zu sehr in den Hardwarehandel, in diesen Bereich wollen wir eigentlich nicht gehen, nur ankratzen.

Daher, wenn du den Kühler nacharbeiten willst, kannst du das gerne machen.

*Aber:
Hierbei erlischt komplett die Garantie und Gewährleistung von Seitens Aquatuning!*


Privat gesagt:
Ich habe schon von einigen Kunden gehört die das gemacht haben, nur bedenkte die Idee von Madz, die zwar Zeitaufwendiger ist, aber wesentlich sicherer!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. September 2009)

Wieder einmal bietet Aquatuning für unsere Kunden ein einzigartiges Highlight an. Daher hier die News:

*Aquatuning präsentiert den EK Supreme Gold*

Einzigartig exklusiv und ganz im Trend präsentiert EK nun eine vergoldete Limited Edition seines Flaggschiff-Wasserkühlers, dem EK Supreme. Dieser Kühler wurde weltweit in der äußerst geringen Auflage von nur 100 Stück produziert. Ein Jeder Kühler hat eine individuelle Seriennummer und passt durch sein exklusives Aussehen perfekt zu unseren vergoldeten Anschlüssen. Also jetzt zuschlagen, denn bald wird der EK Supreme Gold für immer ausverkauft sein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parnshion (22. September 2009)

Oh, schön dass du wieder da bist Wassermann  Wußte nicht dass deine Urlaub schon vorbei ist. 
Erstmal wieder ein Riesenlob an euch, Montag morgens überwiesen, Dienstag morgens (heute) paket schon da.....wohl eine neue Rekord. 

Zu meine Frage: Was ist das eigentliche Material von den vergoldete Supreme? Weil es limitiert ist, klingt es schon sehr interessant


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. September 2009)

Parnshion schrieb:


> Zu meine Frage: Was ist das eigentliche Material von den vergoldete Supreme? Weil es limitiert ist, klingt es schon sehr interessant



Nun, ich habe mich noch einmal schlau gemacht: gold plated copper, also vergoldetes Kupfer.


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. September 2009)

Sagt mal wann bekommt ihr Kühler für die neuen ATI 5000#er Serie!? soll für ein Kumpel ein PC zusammen basteln.


----------



## Nucleus (23. September 2009)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Sagt mal wann bekommt ihr Kühler für die neuen ATI 5000#er Serie!? soll für ein Kumpel ein PC zusammen basteln.



Ich schätze mal, frühestens, wenn die 5000er erscheinen...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. September 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Die ersten 5000er sind in Deutschland verfügbar, aber Anfang Oktober dann richtig!

Wir haben schon alle großen Hersteller angeschrieben, die Entwicklung beginnt. Meiner Erfahrung nach dauert das ca. 3-4 Wochen nach dem erscheinen der Grafikkarten bis die ersten Wakühersteller für diese Kühler auf den Markt haben.

In der Regel sind EK und Aquacomputer die schnellsten was die Marktreife betrifft!


----------



## Maggats (24. September 2009)

hatte mir mal wieder taster bei euch bestellt, aber scheinbar seit ihr mächtig mit den anschlussplänen durcheinander gekommen. 

bei den 19 mm tastern muß es heißen: 1+2 verbindet sich zum einschalten, 3+4 zum unterbrechen.

das hattet ihr auch in der vergangenheit immer richtig angegeben, ist nun aber falsch rum. 

bei den 22 mm taster ist es im video ebenfalls falsch angegeben. richtig wäre: 3+4 verbindet sich zum einschalten, 1+2 zum unterbrechen.

hab gerade beim löten des 22 mm taster erstmal dumm geguckt als er nicht das gemacht hat was er sollte. beim 19 mm hatte ich die zahlen noch im kopf, daher ist mir erst im nachhinein aufgefallen das die beschreibung ebenfalls nicht stimmt. hoffe das wird zeitnah geändert.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. September 2009)

Hallo Maggats!

Danke für deinen Hinweis, ich werde das prüfen lassen und dann ändern.


----------



## kays (25. September 2009)

Mal ein *dickes* Danke an Aquatuning für den tollen Service und den Support den man von euch bekommt. 
Was mir immer wieder gefällt ist der rasche Versand bei euch, heute bestellt morgen klingelt der Paketdienst an der Tür (Paypal zahlung) da kann sich manch anderer Shop eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

Fakt ist ihr seit und werden für mich weiterhin die erste Anlaufstelle für WaKü Stuff sein 

PS:
Besteht denn in Zukunft mal die Möglichkeit das Stammkunden auch mal auf Rechnung bei euch bestellen können, oder schließt ihr so etwas von vorn herein aus ?

gruß kays


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. September 2009)

Hallo kays!

Dank für dein Lob, freut mich zu hören das unser Service so gut ankommt!




kays schrieb:


> PS:
> Besteht denn in Zukunft mal die Möglichkeit das Stammkunden auch mal auf Rechnung bei euch bestellen können, oder schließt ihr so etwas von vorn herein aus ?



Das ist ein Punkt worüber wir oft gesprochen haben, aber wir immer wieder auf das gleiche Problem stoßen: Würde es ein Umsatzplus geben? Wenn ja, würde er den Ärger und den dazugehörigen Kosten den wir durch Rechnungslieferungen haben wieder wett machen!?

Bisher ist es nicht geplant Rechnungslieferung im Endkundenbereich anzubieten.


----------



## cyphermax (25. September 2009)

Wieso gibt es keine Koolance Schnellkupplungen mehr gür 16er Schläuche?
Sind nicht mehr gelistet.Stand vor kurzem das sie am 28. wieder zu haben sind.


----------



## Parnshion (25. September 2009)

Hi Wassermann,
Danke nochmal für die Antwort bezüglich die vergoldete Supreme. 
Eine andere Frage hätte ich noch, da ihr jetzt die Ölaugen neu im Sortiment habt, wollte ich fragen was denn genau 1 Zoll heißt? Weil wiederum bei den AGB keine Zollangaben in den Beschreibung steht. Eine Liste von Beispiel-AGB welche die Ölauge passen würde, wäre sehr hilfsreich.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. September 2009)

Hallo!



cyphermax schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es keine Koolance Schnellkupplungen mehr gür 16er Schläuche?
> Sind nicht mehr gelistet.Stand vor kurzem das sie am 28. wieder zu haben sind.



Die sollten eigentlich mit der letzen Lieferung mitkommen, waren aber leider nicht dabei. Da wir nicht genau sagen können wann die wieder mitkommen, haben wir die erstmal um Probleme zu vermeiden offline gesetzt. Ich denke nicht, dass die in den nächsten 14 Tagen reinkommen werden. Ausgelistet sind sie aber auf keinen Fall! Im Gegenteil, wir haben unser Sortiment dahingegen sogar noch ausgebaut!

@ Parnshion

Das ist wirklich eine gute Idee! Mir fällt auf Anhieb nur dieser hier ein:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter + Aufsatz Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter + Aufsatz 52005
Die anderen müssen wir mal Durchmessen und dann trage ich die nach!


----------



## cyphermax (25. September 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo!Die sollten eigentlich mit der letzen Lieferung mitkommen, waren aber leider nicht dabei. Da wir nicht genau sagen können wann die wieder mitkommen, haben wir die erstmal um Probleme zu vermeiden offline gesetzt. Ich denke nicht, dass die in den nächsten 14 Tagen reinkommen werden. Ausgelistet sind sie aber auf keinen Fall! Im Gegenteil, wir haben unser Sortiment dahingegen sogar noch ausgebaut!


 
Hast du einen Link?Ich habe keine in der Größe gefunden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. September 2009)

Hi Wassermann, 
1. beim Watercool NSB-1 ist das erste Bild vom falschen Kühler. Das zweite Bild ist der richtige Kühler.
2. den grün Spann würde ich vorm fotographieren entfernen sieht shice aus.


----------



## LK1801 (26. September 2009)

Hi Wassermann,
Ich habe eine frage zu den orangenen flexlights--> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FlexLight Dip Leds - 24x 4mm Leds Orange - 25cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel FlexLight Dip Leds - 24x 4mm Leds Orange - 25cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel 83052
wann sind sie den verfügbar???
Kann mit der angabe "liefertermin überschritten" iwrgendwie nix anfangen.


----------



## Shibi (27. September 2009)

Moin, 

ich hätte mal eine Frage. Es geht es um den Watercool HK GPU-X2 Ati 4870.
Und zwar ist während des Betriebes die große Metallplatte auf der Heatkiller GPU X2 steht abgefallen. Hab noch Glück gehabt, dass sie nicht meine Soundkarte kurzgeschlossen hat, da sie auf ihr liegengeblieben ist.

Ist das ein Reklamations, bzw. Umtauschgrund? Und falls ja, wie lange würde so ein Umtausch dauern? Ich besitze nämlich keinen anderen Kühler für meine Grafikkarte und mehrere Wochen ohne Grafikkarte wären auch etwas blöd. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Madz (27. September 2009)

LK1801 schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann,
> Ich habe eine frage zu den orangenen flexlights--> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FlexLight Dip Leds - 24x 4mm Leds Orange - 25cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel FlexLight Dip Leds - 24x 4mm Leds Orange - 25cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel 83052
> wann sind sie den verfügbar???
> Kann mit der angabe "liefertermin überschritten" iwrgendwie nix anfangen.


"Liefertermin überschritten" bedeutet, daß der Zulieferer den Termin nicht eingehalten hat und nicht ersichtlich ist, wann die Ware eintrifft.


----------



## LK1801 (27. September 2009)

danke Madz!
Naaja das ist ja nicht gerade zuversichtlich, aber vielleicht weiß Wasserman ja mehr (hoffentlich).


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. September 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@cyphermax
Die sind erstmal offline, weil wir nicht sicher sind das die mitkommen. Kommen werden die auf alle Fälle wieder, sind bestellt! Doch das zieht sich immer bis die Lieferungen aus den USA abgewickelt sind… Hier erscheinen die dann wieder:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance


@KingPiranhas
1) habe ich überarbeitet
2) was meinst? 


@LK1801
“Liefertermin überschritten“ heist, dass die Frist der letzen Lieferung nicht eingehalten wurde. Daher ganz schwierig zu sagen wann die wieder reinkommen. Das ist ein Importprodukt und die brauchen immer seine Zeit… 

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


@ Shibi
Das ist eine gute Frage, hatte ich auch noch nicht gehabt. Schreib am besten mal meine Kollegin aus der Reklamationsabteilung eine E-Mail: h.weiss@aquatuning.de 
In der Regel, wenn es sich nicht alles Standardmäßig läuft, dauert der ganz Reklamationsablauf keine Woche.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. September 2009)

Etwas neues aus dem Hause Phobya erreichte uns heute. Daher hier eine kleine Info an euch:

*Aquatuning präsentiert die neuen Phobyaradiatoren​*
Erstklassige Verarbeitung, für Aktiv- / Passivbetrieb ausgelegt, Preisgünstig - Das sind die Ansprüchen an heutige Radiatoren. Vier oder gar Neun 120mm Lüfter auf einem Radiator sind ein Muss für einen jeden der mehr von seiner Wasserkühlung will! Daher präsentiert Phobya nun den  Xtreme QUAD 480 Radiator und den Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator! Hol dir das ultimative Kühlungsupgrade!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2009)

Mir ist zwar schleierhaft warum Magicool die beiden Modelle jetzt nur noch über Dritte verkauft, aber die Hauptsache ist doch dass es sie überhaupt wieder gibt.

@Shibi:
Das gab es durchaus schon mal, allerdings dachte ich dass man bei WC mittlerweile daraus gelernt hat.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. September 2009)

Um Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten, diese Radiatoren wird es unter Magicool nicht mehr geben. Diese wurden in den Phobya Herstellerverbund mit eingereit und ich denke das ist auf alle Fälle eine News wert.

Zusätzlich wurden noch einige Updates vorgenommen. So sind zum Beispiel im Lieferumfang nun wieder Montageschrauben und auch die Lüfterblende wurde verstärkt und flexibler gehalten. 

Und diese kleinen aber feinen Updates werden nicht auf den Kunden übertragen, dass Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss bleibt weiterhin unschlagbar günstig.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. September 2009)

Nun ist mir kurz vor Feierabend ncoh etwas auf den Tisch gekommen, dass möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

*Italienische Wochen bei Aquatuning!*

Aquatuning Italien ist ab heute online! Für unsere Kunden aus Italien bietet sich somit die Chance, zu absolut günstigen Versandkonditionen zu bestellen! Unser  Ansprechpartner vor Ort ist eine bekannte Größe in der Watercooling Szene und  steht allen Kunden mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.



Bis zum 31.10.2009 gibt es ab dem ersten 1 Euro 10% Rabatt auf  jede Bestellung, und das Beste ist,

jeder Kunde kann soft bestellen wir er möchte. Der Rabatt Code wird auf Il Software | Hardware News | Water Cooling | Overclock | Driver Vista veröffentlicht und ist im
Italienischen Aquatuning Shop zu finden!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. September 2009)

@Wassermann auf dem einen Bild war in den Schraubenlöcher das Kupfer grün angelaufen.


----------



## speedymike (29. September 2009)

ich hab ein problem: ich brauche für meine spawa kühler g 1/8 anschlüsse. soweit so gut, bis jetzt hab ich die kompakten g 1/4 schraubanschlüsse verwendet, und ich würde bei den g 1/8 anschlüssen nur sehr ungerne die häßlichen standard anschlüsse verwenden. gibt es vielleicht eine möglchkeit die überwurfmuttern einzeln zu bekommen?

ansonsten auch mal ein dickes lob an den johann (at österreich)!!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. September 2009)

Guten Morgen!

o_O  KingPiranhas gut es nun nicht mehr zu sehen ist 


@speedymike
Im Moment kann ich die nur diese Adapter empfehlen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G1/8 AG Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G1/8 AG 64005
Bieten wir auch in black nickel an.

Deine Überwurfmuttern einzeln ist echt ne Sache, werde da mal nachhaken wie wir das am günstigsten machen.

Edit: Ich habe gerade einmal getestet, die passen sogar auf die Standardtüllen. Melde mich noch einmal im laufe des Tages.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. September 2009)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich finde leider nur ein Retention Kit für den Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 für den Sockel 1366. Ich bräuchte aber eins für den S. 1156  Muss ich mir dann das für den 1366 kaufen und dann löcher bohren, oder gibt es in absehbarer Zeit ein Kit für den 1156?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. September 2009)

Hallo MalkavianChild85!

Die Backplate ist heute morgen als erstes Produkt gerade online gekommen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Backplate LGA 1156 M4 Watercool Backplate LGA 1156 M4 16131


----------



## Malkav85 (29. September 2009)

Die Backplate nützt mir nix, ich brauch die Halterung  

So wie hier


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. September 2009)

Ach mist, bin doch noch nicht ganz wach.

Die gibt es, sind auch schon bestellt. Allerdings hat Watercool keine Bilder online, die müssen wir dann erst machen. 13,95€ soll das kosten. Ich kann es aber einer Bestellung schon hinzufügen wenn du möchtest!?


----------



## Malkav85 (29. September 2009)

Das wär super  Hab nämlich im Moment meinen Heatkiller 3.0LC mit Kabelbindern befestigt ^^ Das funktioniert zwar auch, sieht aber recht unschön aus.

Da ich eh auch wieder Anschlüsse benötige, werde ich heute mal bestellen und gebe dir dann die Bestellnummer, damit das Kit mit eingefügt werden kann.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. September 2009)

Ok, machen wir so. Schreib mir einfach, ich melde mich dann.


----------



## speedymike (29. September 2009)

na schön, dann denk mal bitte über meine überwurfmuttern nach. ich würde schon sehr sehr gerne die (normalen standard) anschlüsse irgendwie verwenden. die liegen ohnehin schon zu lange in der schublade. ansonsten wird die wasserkühlung noch zu meiner privaten kleinen weltwirtschaftskrise


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. September 2009)

Hallo speedymike!

Die Überwurfmuttern kommen mit der nächsten Lieferung mit. Allerdings erst in einigen Wochen. 

Im Moment habe ich keine Musterlösung für dich, außer dich um etwas Geduld zu bitten.


----------



## speedymike (29. September 2009)

vielen dank, ich meld mich in vier wochen nochmal, ok?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. September 2009)

Ok, speedymike, dann kann ich dir auf alle Fälle mehr zu Lieferzeiten etc. sagen.

Aber wir haben noch etwas neues für euch bekommen:

*Aquatuning präsentiert die neuen Phobyapumpen *

Was sind die Eigenschaften die eine großartige Pumpe ausmachen? Leiser und gleichzeitig kraftvoller Betrieb sind ein Muss, für einen Lüfterstromanschluss und 12V-Motor gewährleisten größtmögliche Sicherheit sowie zuverlässigen Betrieb, G1/4" Gewinde machen Verbindungen ohne Adapter möglich. Unmöglich? Jetzt nicht mehr! Phobya präsentiert die Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump und die Phobya DC12-400 12Volt Pump. Pumpen gemacht für Ihre Wasserkühlungen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (30. September 2009)

Hiho AT'ler, da der Alphacool Yellowstone Spirit wunderbar in mein Sys passen würde, mich der Preis aber ein wenig abschreckt, würde mich mal interessieren, inwiefern der "Spirit" besser kühlt, als der "normale" Yellowstone - ob er quasi den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt (gerade auch im Hinblick auf die HK Konkurrenz)

Schankedön, mfG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. September 2009)

Hallo UnnerveD!

Bisher habe ich bewust noch keinen Test dazu gesehen, daher kann ich dir dazu leider nichts sagen. Vielleicht wieß ein Moderator!?

Aber was auf alle Fälle Kühlleitung hat ist die neue Radiatorenserie, die G-Changer von Phobya. Hier die News dazu:

*Aquatuning präsentiert neue Phobyaradiatoren​*
Radiatoren sind der Kern einer jeden Wasserkühlung. Daher hat Phobya einfache doch wichtige Ziele für die neue Radiatorengeneration gesetzt: Bessere Kühlleistung, weniger Durchflusswiderstand, leichtere Montage, mehr Features und ein beispielhafter Beipack. All diese Vorgaben wurden in der neuen G-Changer Serie vereint! Klicken sie  hier um zu der neuen Radiatorengeneration von Phobya zu gelangen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. September 2009)

@Wassermann der "Phobya G-Changer 360" ist bei den Dual Radiatoren gelandet.


----------



## UnnerveD (1. Oktober 2009)

Wobei wir bei der schlechten Verfügbarkeit der Kühler wären... wann gibt es da Entwarnung (Yellowstone Spirit B/ R/ B)?

mfg


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. Oktober 2009)

kommt denn in naher Zukunft die Plexi Halterung auch in 60mm für den HF38 Cape Cyclone?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Halterung aus Plexiglas Coolplex 2 Stück 50mm Halterung für Cape Coolplex aus Plexiglas 1 Stück 50mm 46000


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@KingPiranhas
Danke für den Hinweis, habe ich verschoben.


@UnnerveD & in-vino-veritas
Fragt am besten bei dem Alphacoolsupportthread nach:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/49056-neue-artikel-von-alphacool-10.html
Ich habe im Moment da keine Informationen drüber, sorry!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Oktober 2009)

Und wieder hat Aquatuning etwas Neues für euch:

*Aquatuning nimmt Sortiment von Liquid Extasy auf*

Die Firma Liquid Extasy ist vielen Insidern der Wasserkühlungsszene schon ein Begriff. Stetig wurde das Sortiment erweitert und die Kühler verbessert. Diese Fortschritte wollen wir nun auch einem breiten Publikum präsentieren! Liquid Extasy steht für preisgünstige Kühler und beachtliche Qualität! Alles Made in Germany! Hier finden sie unser komplettes Liquid Extasy-Sortiment.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaos (2. Oktober 2009)

Hey Wassermann, hab heut bei euch ne Bestellung abgegeben und auch schon überwesen, nur hab ich grad gemerkt, dass ich was vergessen hab mitzubestellen, wie kann ich das am besten noch nachholen, damitder Artikel noch mit kommt?? 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Kundennummer:* 42260
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bestellung Nr:* 80766

[/FONT]Vielen Dank schonma 
MfG Skaos


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Oktober 2009)

Am besten Montag direkt dahin anrufen und es ändern lassen. Beim überweisen Kunden- und Bestellnummer angeben.

EDIT: Bei diesem Kühler für GTX 280 wird ein Bild der HD 4870X2 angezeigt.


----------



## Gamer-King (3. Oktober 2009)

Nabend,
wie siehts aus werden die Kupferlitze wirklich am 05.10 geliefert werden?
Gruß Gamer-king


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!



Skaos schrieb:


> Hey Wassermann, hab heut bei euch ne Bestellung abgegeben und auch schon überwesen, nur hab ich grad gemerkt, dass ich was vergessen hab mitzubestellen, wie kann ich das am besten noch nachholen, damitder Artikel noch mit kommt??
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Kundennummer:* 42260
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bestellung Nr:* 80766
> 
> ...



Ich habe deine Bestellung aufgehalten. Am besten alles das was du benötigst bestell das über den Shop ganz normal noch einmal. Ich packe das dann von Hand alles in eine Bestellung. Sag mir einfach bescheid wenn du soweit bist!


@ KingPiranhas
Habe die Karte gelöscht!


@ Gamer-King
Im Moment haben wir nichts Gegenteiliges gehört. Der Liefertermin kann wenn vielleicht um 1-2 abweichen, aber in der Regel hat das mit dem Zulieferer immer sehr zuverlässig geklappt.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Wassermann,

danke nochmal für das Einfügen des Halterkits  

Hab aber mal noch eine Frage zu meiner Bestellung (Bestellnummer: 80514): Im "Konto" wird 2x hintereinander "Vorkasse nicht vollständig" angezeigt, bekam auch zwei Mal eine Mail. 
Dann ein wenig später stand "Vorkasse eingegangen", also komplett. Wurde mir auch per Mail bestätigt.

Wie ist da jetzt der genaue Status? Bin total durcheinander und warte natürlich auf meine Artikel 

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo MalkavianChild85!

Irgendwie fehlt mir deine erste Zahlung. Wann hast du die noch einmal überwiesen? Ist die bei dir denn abgebucht worden!?


----------



## Skaos (5. Oktober 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ich habe deine Bestellung aufgehalten. Am besten alles das was du benötigst bestell das über den Shop ganz normal noch einmal. Ich packe das dann von Hand alles in eine Bestellung. Sag mir einfach bescheid wenn du soweit bist!



Danke fürs Aufhalten, hab soeben die andere Bestellung abgeschickt,
Neue Auftragsnummer: 80963

Hab den Betrag ohne Versandkosten überwiesen, hoffe das ist so okay. Die Lieferung an sich dürfte ja dann nun noch etwas dauern, da ja ein Teil mit "Lieferdatum überschritten" angegeben ist.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die wie immer nette und schnelle Hilfe!!

MfG Skaos


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Skaos!

Ich habe die Bestellungen nun zusammengefasst. Eine E-Mal mit einer Auftragsbestätigung ist unterwegs. Klappt alles wie besprochen.


----------



## Skaos (5. Oktober 2009)

Super, so stell ich mir Service vor 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Oktober 2009)

Immer wieder gerne!

Daher will ich euch auch von unserem neusten Wareneingang berichten:

*Neue Zern-Wasserkühler bei Aquatuning eingetroffen*

Der österreichische Hersteller Zern hat uns heute das neue Kühlersortiment zugesendet. Lange haben unsere Kunden auf ein Update der damals sehr gefragten und noch immer in der Kühlleistung ganz vorne liegenden Kühler gewartet. Nun da der Sockel 1366 in immer mehr Systemen zu finden ist, hat Zern reagiert und neben der Halterung auch am Design und, was noch viel wichtiger ist, an der Performance gefeilt. Dieses Redesign verbessert die schon großartige Kühlleistung des Vorgängers noch weiter! Hier finden sie alle Produkte von Zern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Digger (5. Oktober 2009)

sind ja schicke kühler, aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass man mit dem max flow auf nen I7 kühlen kann...  

damit bekommste vllt nen celeron kühl... aber naja. ich warte mal die tests ab.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2009)

Selbst ein Kanalkühler schlägt in der Regel modernste Luftkühler, also reichen wird es schon.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo MalkavianChild85!
> 
> Irgendwie fehlt mir deine erste Zahlung. Wann hast du die noch einmal überwiesen? Ist die bei dir denn abgebucht worden!?


 
Jetzt wo du's sagst hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut per Internet und gesehen, das dort gar nichts abgebucht wurde 

Hab mich dann ans Tele geschwungen und das geklärt. War wohl untergegangen -.- Hab heute nochmal überwiesen.

...ich sollte wohl mal endlich meine Bank wechseln


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Oktober 2009)

@Wassermann ich mal wieder. ^^ In den "Neue Produkte" wird die 16mm Schlauchdurchführung mit 3,27€ angebriesen, wenn drauf klickt kostet der Artikel nur 0,99€. 
Ist der "Gesammtdurchmesser: 29,5mm" bei der 16mm überhaupt richtig, bei der 13mm Tülle sind es nur 17mm. Oder ist der Gesammtdurchmesser bei der 13mm Tülle falsch?


----------



## Aequitas (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,hatte gerade bei euch bestellt, habe aber noch was vergessen wie kann ich noch was zu meiner Bestellung hinzufügen.

MfG Dominique


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Oktober 2009)

am besten da anrufen.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Oktober 2009)

Oder hier die Bestellnummer posten und den gewünschten Artikel hinschreiben


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!


@MalkavianChild85
Dann läuft ja alles.


@KingPiranhas
Preislich passt nun alles. Die Größe habe ich gerade noch einmal nachgemessen, passt auch.


@Aequitas
Ja, am schnellsten ist anrufen. Ansonsten tätige einfach eine Bestellung über den Shop und gib mir die Bestellnummer durch.


Zur Info:

*Die ersten 5870er Grafikkartenkühler können nun bei uns bestellt werden!*

Hier finden ihr alle 5870er Kühler.​
Wenn die ersten Lagernd sind informiere ich euch noch einmal.


----------



## McZonk (6. Oktober 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Zur Info:
> 
> *Die ersten 5870er Grafikkartenkühler können nun bei uns bestellt werden!*
> 
> ...



Kannst uns denn gleich HD5870-Karten mitschicken? An denen hapert es nämlich


----------



## Aequitas (6. Oktober 2009)

Ok,Danke das wären dann BestNr:* 81017* und *81037  *  Kundennummer ist die *41659.
*Welche soll ichdann als Verwendungszweck angeben ?


Danke.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

@Aequitas
Schreibe dir eben ne Mail, 5min!


@McZonk
Ähm, schreib dir eben mal eine PN.


----------



## Nucleus (6. Oktober 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Kannst uns denn gleich HD5870-Karten mitschicken? An denen hapert es nämlich



Das ist ohnehin etwas, das ich mal ansprechen wollte.

Ich glaube, dass sich viele WaKü-Neulinge nicht trauen ihre GPU/KraKa unter Wasser zu setzen, weil

1. die Montage des Kühlers, bzw. der Wärmeleitpads recht fummelig ist

und man

2. bei beinahe allen Herstellern die Garantie für die GraKa verliert.

Man kann natürlich darauf spekulieren im Garantiefall keine Spuren zu hinterlassen.
Doch wem es so geht wie mir, dass ich die Halterung meines Lüftersteckers teilweise abbrechen musste (das blöde Ding wollte einfach nicht raus!), schaut in die Röhre, wenn die Karte irgendwann doch mal den Geist aufgibt.

Natürlich bieten einige Kühlerhersteller Karten komplett mit verbautem WaKü-Kühler an, inklusive Garantie - doch mal ganz ehrlich: bei aller Liebe, das kann doch kein Mensch bezahlen!

Deswegen mein Vorschlag an Euch:

Könntet Ihr mit den Kühlerherstellern nicht etwas aushandeln, das im bezahlbarem Rahmen liegt?
Ihr habt genug Gewicht in der Szene um da was drehen zu können, schätze ich.

So wären auf einen Schlag viele Probleme für die Käufer gelöst:



Suche nach einer GraKa im Referenzdesign


Teils sehr fummelige Montage des Kühlers


Erlöschen der Garantie
Im Gegenzug bezahlt der Kunde die Karte, den Kühler, und zusätzlich einen _fairen_ Betrag für Montage und Garantie.

Was sagen die Anderen dazu?
Sehe ich das durch ne rosa Brille oder wäre das eine gute Idee?


----------



## Gamer-King (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich hab da nochmal ne Frage: ich habe gestern eine Bestellung auf den Namen E. Schwarze abgegeben und wollte wissen ob die bei euch eingegangen ist,weil ich habe keine bestätigungs email erhalten. Und wie siehts mit der [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bestellung Nr:* 80793[/FONT] aus ist das Geld schon da? Gruß


----------



## McZonk (6. Oktober 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Was sagen die Anderen dazu?


Interessante Idee, allerdings vermute ich, dass sie fast nur durch eine hausinterne Lösung realisierbar ist. Sprich: AT kauft Karten zu und montiert selbst und gibt darauf Garantie. Und ob das im Endeffekt überhaupt tragbar ist und sich rentiert, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln.

Aber evtl. könnte man eine Hand voll Hersteller dafür ins Boot holen? Die Idee wäre jedenfalls interessant.

@Wassermann: Kein Stress  Mein Post war ein kleiner Seitenhieb an AMD/Ati . Irgendwie abstrus dass man wieder Wasserkühler bekommt, bevor die Karten überhaupt flächendeckend verfügbar sind


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!

@Nucleus

As ist ein Punkt über den wir immer wieder sprechen aber noch keine Musterlösung haben. Probleme wie:

-Preisverfall bei der Hardware
-Versicherungsprobleme
-Kommen die Grakas in Ordnung bei uns an, heist also testen
-Wie viel würde man als Kunde bezahlen um seine Graka umbauen zu lassen? Was kostet die Stunde eines Technikers!?
-Ist damit wirklich Geld zu verdienen oder schaffen wir uns damit nur mehr Probleme!?

Vielleicht finden wir irgendwann eine Lösung, wir werden das mit Sicherheit irgendwann noch einmal ausdiskutieren und uns auch in diese Richtung entscheiden. Nur wann und wie das abläuft, dass kann ich dir jetzt und in naher Zukunft noch nicht sagen


@Gamer-King
Ja, das Paket geht heute raus.


@ McZonk
Rest per E-Mail würde ich sagen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Oktober 2009)

Und noch etwas Neues habe ich für euch:

*Aquatuning listet die ersten Anfitec-Produkte*

In der Waküszene schon ein Großer unter den Kleinen: Mit neuen Ideen und Konzepten bringt Anfitec frischen Wind in den Markt. Daher haben wir von Aquatuning entschieden, die erste Produkte von Anfitec auf Lager zu nehmen. Und so wie es aussieht, werden noch viele weitere innovative Produkte folgen! Hier ist eine Übersicht des gesamten Portfolios zu finden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2009)

Zum Graka-Umbau:
Aquacomputer(-Berlin) bietet den Service eh an und WC zumindest auf Anfrage...


----------



## Nucleus (6. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zum Graka-Umbau:
> Aquacomputer(-Berlin) bietet den Service eh an und WC zumindest auf Anfrage...



Zu welchem Preis?
Und wird auch Garantie übernommen?


----------



## Digger (6. Oktober 2009)

@ wassermann, 
könntest ihr vllt noch die Test-Schablonen für die anfikühler verlinken ?
oder wenigstens schreiben dass es sie gibt. so is das ganze einfacher für viele käufer.
http://anfi-tec.de/UCDskizze.pdf


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2009)

Bei WC ist es afaik ein Umbauservice ohne Garantieübernahme. Preise kenne ich dort nicht.

AC übernimmt 6 Monate Garantie und berechnet nach kurzem Überschlagen um die 80€ für den Umbau.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

@Digger
Mach ich morgen früh gleich! Gute Idee! (Feierabend ruft)

@Umbau WC
Zwischen 40 und 50€ nehmen die.

http://www.watercool.de/online-shop/

Artiklenummer: 69001 & 69002 (einfach in die Suche eingeben


----------



## Gamer-King (6. Oktober 2009)

Ok danke krieg ich noch ne Verstandbestätigung per Mail? Und wie siehts mit der Bestellung Nr 80976 aus,hab nämlich diesbezüglich keine Bestätigung per E-Mail erhalten.


----------



## Nucleus (6. Oktober 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> @Umbau WC
> Zwischen 40 und 50€ nehmen die.
> 
> http://www.watercool.de/online-shop/
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis!
Das scheint mir ein sehr fairer Preis zu sein, allerdings wird nichts von einer Garantie erwähnt.

Das macht die Geschichte wiederum doch riskant, falls die Karte im Betrieb den Geist aufgeben sollte.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei WC ist es afaik ein Umbauservice ohne Garantieübernahme. Preise kenne ich dort nicht.



Siehe oben.
Also kein wirklicher Vorteil.



Olstyle schrieb:


> AC übernimmt 6 Monate Garantie und berechnet nach kurzem Überschlagen um die 80€ für den Umbau.



6 Monate Garantie sind zu wenig.
Meine Karte ist vor kurzem abgeraucht - lief erst seit Weihnachten.

Ich würde sagen eine faire Lösung wäre ein Preis um die 50 Tacken (Geübte können das sicher schnell machen) wie bei WC, jedoch mit einem Jahr Garantie-Übernahme.
Ein Jahr wäre deswegen gut, weil das im Zyklus eines normalen GraKa-Generationenwechsels liegt.

Die Hersteller, wie z.B. Aquacomputer, bieten in ihren Shops das ganze Bundle, also GraKa, Kühler, Garantie, usw. an, was bedeutet, dass sie selbst an die Karten kommen.
Wenn eine Karte also einen Defekt haben sollte, der mit der WaKü nichts zu tun hat, sollte eine Garantieabwicklung erst recht kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## Aequitas (6. Oktober 2009)

> @Aequitas
> Schreibe dir eben ne Mail, 5min!


Top Service , vielen Dank.


----------



## derLordselbst (7. Oktober 2009)

Mir würde es völlig genügen, wenn es zum Service gehören würde, garantiert passende Grafikkarten für die Wasserkühler zu vermitteln. Der Zusammenbau ist dann ja nicht so wahnsinnig schwierig. 

Dafür könnte man sich ja auch einen Hardware-Partner suchen, für den Grafikkarten zum Alltagsgeschäft gehören.

Durch die Beschränkung auf die Auswahl der Karte hättet ihr keinen Stress mit der Garantie und wir keinen zermürbenden Kampf um mit doch nicht ganz zum Referenzdesign passenden Karten.


----------



## Aequitas (7. Oktober 2009)

@derLordselbst
schau doch mal direkt bei Aqua Computer die bieten doch schon ne gute Auswahl an umgebauten GraKA´s an.Aqua Computer Webshop -

MfG 

Dominique​


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!



Gamer-King schrieb:


> Ok danke krieg ich noch ne Verstandbestätigung per Mail? Und wie siehts mit der Bestellung Nr 80976 aus,hab nämlich diesbezüglich keine Bestätigung per E-Mail erhalten.



Es fehlen die Kupferlitzen… Erst so groß rumgetönt und nun wurde der Liefertermin auf den 16ten verschoben. „rotwerd“ Ich könnte deine Bestellung umstellen auf andere Lagernde Produkte wenn du möchtest!?




Nucleus schrieb:


> Die Hersteller, wie z.B. Aquacomputer, bieten in ihren Shops das ganze Bundle, also GraKa, Kühler, Garantie, usw. an, was bedeutet, dass sie selbst an die Karten kommen.
> Wenn eine Karte also einen Defekt haben sollte, der mit der WaKü nichts zu tun hat, sollte eine Garantieabwicklung erst recht kein Problem sein, oder?



Wir bieten diese Komplettpaket auch an:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Hardware
Was deine Reklamationsabwicklung betrifft siehst du das richtig, es könnte sein das man länger braucht zum Testen falls wirklich die Hardware schaden genommen hat, aber Grundsätzlich sehe ich keine Probleme.


@derLordselbst
Ja, das mit den verschiedenen Referenzdesigns ist wirklich ein Problem. Ich habe mal ein Kommentar von einem User gelesen: „Am besten man kauft sich seine Grafikkarte nach den vorhandenen Kühlern.“ Leider nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber im Moment das Beste was mir einfällt… Hoffen wir einmal das nächste Grafikkartengeneration nicht wieder so schlimm wird wie die letzte!


----------



## Madz (7. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei WC ist es afaik ein Umbauservice ohne Garantieübernahme. Preise kenne ich dort nicht.
> 
> AC übernimmt 6 Monate Garantie und berechnet nach kurzem Überschlagen um die 80€ für den Umbau.


AC- BErlin gibt es schon seit Anfang des Jahres nicht mehr.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Oktober 2009)

@derLord

Die Garantie wäre aber mit Deiner Lösung auch hinfällig...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Oktober 2009)

Pssst:

*Aquacomputer hat nachglegt mit den 5870er Grakakühlern*

Hier das komplete Angebot!​


----------



## Gamer-King (7. Oktober 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Es fehlen die Kupferlitzen… Erst so groß rumgetönt und nun wurde der Liefertermin auf den 16ten verschoben. „rotwerd“ Ich könnte deine Bestellung umstellen auf andere Lagernde Produkte wenn du möchtest!?



Schon okay kann passieren.Kannste die Kupferlitzen aus der Bestllung einfach rausnehmen? Habt ihr den sonst noch was da mit dem sich KLK-Kabel etc verlängern lassen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Oktober 2009)

@Gamer-King: Kann ich rausnehmen, kein Problem!

Hier ist unser komplettes Kabelangebot, kann dir gerne was neues reinpacken:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Kabel & Adapter


Zur Frage was Aquacomputer für Karten nutzt, hier ein Zitat:

"_...wir verwenden je nach Verfügbarkeit Grafikkarten unterschiedlicher Hersteller, bei der GTX 285 zuletzt von BFG. Allerdings kann ich das für zukünftige Lieferungen nicht garantieren, da sich Verfügbarkeit und vor allem auch das verwendete Platinenlayout regelmäßig ändert._"


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Oktober 2009)

Und noch etwas will ich euch Berichten:

*Magicool bringt neue 140mm Radiatoren und einen neuen CPU-Kühler auf den Markt​*
Der Trend ist eindeutig: 140mm Radiatoren! Viele Hersteller haben es vorgemacht und Magicool zieht nach! Als "Gut und Günstig" sind die altbekannte Radiatoren bekannt geworden und auch hier spricht der Preis wieder für sich. Hier finden sie die neuen Radiatoren. Was den CPU-Kühler betrifft, da lassen wir uns einmal überraschen! Chic ist er auf alle Fälle in seinem edlen Schwarz! Hier finden sie den Kühler. Das Warten ist bald vorüber, wir erwarten die erste Lieferung noch diese Woche!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer-King (7. Oktober 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> @Gamer-King: Kann ich rausnehmen, kein Problem!


Dann nimm sie bitte aus der Bestellung raus und überweis dien betreffenden Betrag zurück okay? Gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!



Gamer-King schrieb:


> Dann nimm sie bitte aus der Bestellung raus und überweis dien betreffenden Betrag zurück okay? Gruß



Ok, die Bestellung ist geht heute mit raus. Sie sollte morgen bei dir ankommen.

Wollen wir die 2,38€ nicht für die nächste Bestellung stehen lassen? Da lohnt der ganz Überweisungsaufwand nicht!?


----------



## Gamer-King (8. Oktober 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo machen wir so


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. Oktober 2009)

*@Wassermann:*
Wann kann man denn die Enzotech GPU Kühler erwarten, weißt du da mitlerweile schon Näheres?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

@Gamer-King
Ok, meld dich wenn du wieder eine Bestellung hast.


@in-vino-veritas
Die sind so gut wie auf den Weg zu uns. Denke 2-3Wochen sollten die bei uns sein. Werde dann eine kleine Info hier posten.


Da wir schon einmal dabei sind, es gibt wieder etwas neues bei uns:

*NANO Fluid nun bei Aquatuning erhältlich​*
Viel konnte man drüber lesen, nirgendwo war es verfügbar, und nun ist es endlich bei uns angekommen! Das Nano Fluid von der Firma Fluid XP bietet durch seine Nanopartikel bessere Wärmeübertragungsraten als Wasser, ist aber genauso Flüssig. Somit ist Fluid XP+ Nano-Fluid Clear das beste Kühlmittel für ihren PC und hier bei uns erhältlich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infin1ty (8. Oktober 2009)

Habe Dienstag eine Bestellung gemacht,
Mittwoch das Geld überwiesen.

Heute habe ich eine E-Mail von euch bekommen,
die Silverstone Suscools sind nicht mehr verfügbar.



Daher wollte ich die Bestellung ändern, daher habe ich eine E-mail an 
"e.dueck@aquatuning.de" gesendet. Jedoch bekomme ich immer die Meldung, dass die Mail nicht gesendet werden konnte 
Ich würde meine Bestellung trozdem gerne ändern, über e-mail geht das leider nicht. 
(Sch**ß Hotmail)

Wäre es möglich, dass ich meine Bestellung hier verändern kann, 
Meine Bestellnummer lautet *81075*, ?

Ich würde gerne Lüfter und Laingdeckel wechseln:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ad78cfd91c2f39165507e76a037ffd55


Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Oktober 2009)

@Infin1ty wenn du schon die Bestellung änderst:
- würde ich den Magicool AGB gegen einen von EK, XSPC, Alphacool oder Aqu Computer tauschen. Den das Plexi von Magicool ist nicht so besonders toll. Gibt mehrer User die Probleme früher oder später damit haben.
- Das "Nanoxia Hyperzero Clear Protect Ready Fluid" würde ich gegen "Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml" tauschen. Da bekommste 2 Liter raus für gleiche Geld. 
- "Primochill PC Ice Dye Bomb - Steel Blue 3ml" würde ich komplett weglassen und stattdessen Lebensmittelfarbe nehmen. Das Primochill Zeug färbt Kühler und verblast ziemlich schnell.
- Ich empfehle dir auch so einen Themperatursensor, damit die Kaze Server die Lüfter nach der Wassertemperatur regeln kann.
- Ausserdem hast du 2 Perfect Seal Tüllen zuwenig, du brauchst insgesamt 10 Stück. Ausser du rechnest fest mit 2 Winkel in deinem System.
- 16/10mm Schlauch und die Winkel funktionieren auch mit 15-17mm Federbandschellen. Habe ich auch erst heraus gefunden nachdem ich mein System erweitert habe. 

@Wassermann "Füllvolumen ca. 500ml" bei der Mo-Ra 2 Lüfterblende?


----------



## Infin1ty (8. Oktober 2009)

Okay, sieht jetzt so aus:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

2 Winkel kommen beim RADI zum Einsatz 

@Wassermann:

Könntest du meine Bestellung so umändern ? Meine
Bestellnummer: 81075‏

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@ Infin1ty
Ich habe die Bestellung überarbeitet und dir eine Auftragsbestätigung zugesendet. Guck mal drüber ob das alles so passt!




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Wassermann "Füllvolumen ca. 500ml" bei der Mo-Ra 2 Lüfterblende?



Joa, eher etwas weniger, aber so ist das schon ok.

Edit: Ach Lüfterblende, dachte der Mora an sich^^ Wurde überarbeitet!


----------



## Gamer-King (9. Oktober 2009)

Moin Wassermann,
das paket ist heute angekommen allerdings beschädigt . Die Lieferung iszt jedoch vollständig und unbeschädigt. Der Schaden am Karton würde bereits auf genommen. Nochmal danke für den super Service. Grüße


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Oktober 2009)

Zum Wochenende hier noch eine kleine Info:

*Neue Kühlflüssigkeiten und Lüfter von Nanoxia bei Aquatuning verfügbar​*
Eine Leistungsfähige Kühlflüssigkeit sowie leise und kräftige Lüfter sind die Basis für Jedes gute Wasserkühlungssystem. All dies ist von Nanoxia erhältlich! Wir von Aquatuning haben also sofort reagiert und Diese und noch weitere neue Produkte von Nanoxia gelistet. Hier ist unser gesamtes Nanoxia-Portfolio zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Oktober 2009)

Jo, passt so. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Oktober 2009)

Hey Wassermann@AT,

frage, bekommt ihr die Dimastech Benchtable noch mal rein?


----------



## Skaos (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi Wassermann, wollte mal horchen, wann die guten Flexlights
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds Blau - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds Blau - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel 83036
vorraussichtlich wieder lieferbar sind 

Außerdem suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit einen Singleradi per Halterung in einen 5,25" Schacht einzubauen, habt ihr da irgendetwas da, was das möglich machen könnte, von mir aus auch am Lüfter zu befestigen, nur halten sollte das ganze halt 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi Wassermann,

wollte mich hiermit beim AT-Team für die schnelle Lieferung meiner Erstbestellung bei Euch bedanken.
Letzten Mittwoch abends bestellt, Donnerstag per Vorkasse bezahlt und Freitag früh hielt ich meine Bestellung,
vollständig, unversehrt und von einer netten DHL-Mitarbeiterin überreicht, in meiner Hand.

PS: Die nächste Bestellung bekommt ihr heute. 

MfG Conner


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hey Wassermann@AT,
> 
> frage, bekommt ihr die Dimastech Benchtable noch mal rein?



Gute Frage. Der Liefertermin wird seit März immer wieder nach hinten verschoben. Wir sind dran und hoffen dass die bald wieder reinkommen! Finde die auch richtig Klasse!


@Skaos
Die Flexlights kommen Ende dieser, Anfang nächster Woche.

Montagemöglichkeiten für dein Laufwerksschacht:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Set Einbauwinkel für airplex XT / PRO / evo zur Montage im 5 1/4" Schacht Aquacomputer Set Einbauwinkel für airplex XT / PRO / evo zur Montage im 5 1/4" Schacht 38151
Oder mit etwas Bastelarbeit:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Befestigung für HDD (Einbauwinkel) 3,5" auf 5,25" 85027
Oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - HDD Entkopplung - Cooltek Disk Silencer HDD Entkopplung - Cooltek Disk Silencer 85008


@conner75
Das freut mich zu hören!


----------



## Skaos (12. Oktober 2009)

Hey Super, besten Dank für die wie immer schnelle antwort, ich fürchte wohl wir müssen dann meine Bestellung erneut abändern 

..schreib dir, wenn ichs fertig hab, okay?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Oktober 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Hey Super, besten Dank für die wie immer schnelle antwort, ich fürchte wohl wir müssen dann meine Bestellung erneut abändern
> 
> ..schreib dir, wenn ichs fertig hab, okay?



Meld dich einfach wenn du soweit bist, kein Problem!


----------



## Gamer-King (12. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
ich habe ein Problem: einer der 13/10 G 1/8 Anschlüsse ist am gelenk undicht. Ich habe allerdings nur bis einschließlich Mittwoch zeit das Projekt, wofür ich die Anschlüsse benötige, fertigzustellen. Könntet ihr mir per Express 2 13/10 G 1/8 gerade Anschlüsse liefern wenn ich euchnen Screen von der Überweisung per Mail schicke?
Grüße


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gamer-King!

Ich habe dir eine PN geschrieben!


----------



## cyphermax (13. Oktober 2009)

Servus Wassermann,

welche Schnelltrennkupplungen kann man für 19/13er Schlauch nehmen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Oktober 2009)

cyphermax schrieb:


> Servus Wassermann,
> 
> welche Schnelltrennkupplungen kann man für 19/13er Schlauch nehmen?



Na klar, warum nicht!?


----------



## cyphermax (13. Oktober 2009)

Welche den genau und wann bekommt ihr wieder welche?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Oktober 2009)

cyphermax schrieb:


> Welche den genau und wann bekommt ihr wieder welche?



Neue kommen in nächster Zeit nicht rein, allerdings haben wir alternativen:

Am besten eigenen sich da die CPC Kupplungen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Alternativ könntest auch diese nehmen, allerdings stellen die ein Verjüngung da:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## cyphermax (13. Oktober 2009)

CPC kannst vergessen und Verjüngung ist auch nicht das Wahre.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mit dem Einkauf schon gesprochen ob wir nicht noch die 19ner mitmachen, dass zieht sich nun aber erstmal...

Andere alternatioven kann ich dir leider im Moment nicht anbieten.


----------



## Skaos (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich hab die neue Bestellung soeben abgeschickt, läuft unter der Nummer: 81493  Meine Kundennummer:42260 

Danke fürs erneute Ändern.. und nun hoffe ich einfach mal, dass das Flexlight recht schnell lieferbar ist, sonst fallen mir am Ende noch zig Sachen ein, die ich ja gleich noch mit bestellen könnte


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

was ist eigentlich mit meiner Bestellung *81075,
*ist die schon rausgegangen ?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ok, alles klar!


Pssst:

*Die ersten 5870er Kühler sind Langernd:*
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 5850/5870

Im Moment sind Kupfer/Plexi noch Lagernd, Kupfer/Acetal ist komplett abverkauft! Die Vernickelten sidn leider noch nicht angekommen...

*Ach ja:*
5850er Kühler sind heute auch bei uns mit ins Programm aufgenommen wurden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was ist eigentlich mit meiner Bestellung *81075,
> *ist die schon rausgegangen ?



Ich habe noch auf Feedback von dir gewartet, da bei öfterer Umstellung gerne Fehler passieren... Aber Aufgrund deiner Nachricht hier, denke ich sie kann mit raus. Sollte morgen bei dir ankommen!


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Oktober 2009)

> Jo, passt so.
> 
> Vielen Dank



War das kein Feedback


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!



Infin1ty schrieb:


> War das kein Feedback



Puh, der Stress immer  ! Habe ich wohl nicht richtig registriert! Sollte heute eigentlich alles bei dir ankommen!

Entschuldige die Verzögerung!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt wieder einmal etwas neues bei Aquatuning:

*Aquatuning nimmt die neuesten BeQuiet Netzteile auf​*
BeQuiet, eine der wohl bekanntesten Marken in Sachen Netzteile. Nun kommt die neuste Generation auf den Markt: E7! Kabelmanagement, optisch ansprechend in klassischem Schwarz und eine Energieeffizienz von bis zu 89%! Das schont den Geldbeutel und erfreut die Umwelt. Durch die intelligente Steuerung des Lüfters bleiben die Netzteile extrem leise. Eine lange Lebensdauer von bis zu 100.000 Stunden und Schutzmechanismen wie z.B. gegen Überspannung: An Alles wurde gedacht! Hier finden sie unser komplettes Sortiment. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaos (14. Oktober 2009)

Wow die machen ja echt keinen schlechten Eindruck, wenn die Lebensdauer wirklich hält was sie verspricht wärs super, über die Preise kann man auch nich meckern.. aber warum verdammt müssen die die Anschlüsse immer so abartig bunt machen.. alles schwarz wär viel besser und vor allem Modding-freundlicher 


€dit:
Hi, hab grad folgende Mail bekommen:
Hallo *** ***!
Ihre Zahlung ist eingetroffen, 
leider scheint es so, dass die Zahlung unvollständig ist.
Bitte überprüfen Sie ihre Bestellung. 

öhm, soll ich die gekonnt ignorieren, weil beim letzten mal kam die nicht, wo wir meine Bestellung erweitert hatten 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Skaos!

Schick mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer per PN, danngucke ich mir das mal an.

Edit: Problem gelöst!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Oktober 2009)

Einen kleinen Hinweis von uns an euch:

*Aquatuning senkt Preise für CPC-Kupplungen dauerhaft!*

Die CPC-Kupplungen erfreuen sich immer größerer Beliebtheit. Unsere unabhängigen Partner zeigen in ihren Reviews warum: Gute Durchflusswerte, äußerste Sicherheit und TOP Qualität! Durch steigende Umsatzzahlen konnten wir nun für unsere Kunden bessere Einkaufspreise erreichen und geben Diese natürlich auch weiter! Hier entlang zu unseren dauerhaft extrem reduzierten CPC Kupplungen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Oktober 2009)

Zum Wochenende gibt es noch eine erfreuliche News für euch:


*Neue Enzotechkühler bei Aquatuning eingetroffen*

Erst vor wenigen Wochen stellte Enzotech ihre neuen Grafikkarten- und Mainboardkühler auf ihrer Homepage vor. Umgehend haben wir für unsere Kunden reagiert und diese Kühler bestellt. Heute sind sie eingetroffen und sehen wieder fantastisch aus! Das komplette Enzotechprogramm finden sie hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marquis (17. Oktober 2009)

Wann bekommt ihr eigentlich den folgenden Artikel wieder rein.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - LEDready Twin 5mm Ultrahell UV LEDready Twin 5mm Ultrahell UV 83066


----------



## ole88 (17. Oktober 2009)

hi wassermann,
ich hab ein problem mit euren fertig leds für den agb, ihr sagt das sei 12000er aber die leuchtstärke ist wenns hochkommt höchstens 8000er. ich hab ja als vergleich eine andere led mit 12000 hier und die ist um längen heller. bitte um klärung.

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!


@Marquis
Diese spätestens nächste Woche sollten die wieder Lagernd sein.


@ole88
Was die LEDs betreffen übernehmen wir die Daten die uns die Hersteller zukommen lassen und müssen uns auch darauf verlassen. Gerne schicken wir dir einen Austausch nach.


----------



## ole88 (19. Oktober 2009)

hm ich weiß nicht ob der Austausch was bringt, könnt ihr aber gerne tun


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Oktober 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hm ich weiß nicht ob der Austausch was bringt, könnt ihr aber gerne tun



Ich habe über den Einkauf noch einmal bei dem Hersteller Anfragen lassen und es wurde mir bestätigt, dass alle LEDready auf min 12000mcd umgestellt wurden.

Gib mir mal deine letzte Bestell- oder Kundennummer, dann schicke ich dir noch einmal eine zu!


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi Christian,

hab ein wenig Mist gebaut bei meiner Bestellung  Hab bei den Anschlüssen nur "13" gelesen, aber nicht drauf geachtet, das es 19/13 sind. Können die aus der Bestellung gelöscht werden? Der Rest ist alles richtig. 

Bräuchte aber noch zusätzlich 2x Art.Nr.: 950040 und 1x Art.Nr.: 950050 
Bestellnummer: 81961

Gruß
Marc


----------



## exa (20. Oktober 2009)

hey Wassermann; 

für einen Kollegen interessiert mich dieses Set
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 240er Komplettset (Eheim Plexi) 240er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S. 775 40064

allerdings würde ich lieber diesen CPU Kühler verwenden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LT Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 LT 10197

und lieber diesen Zusatz:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml 30018


möglich? wenn ja würde ich mich auch über eine Preisangabe (evtl per PN) freuen!!!


----------



## cyphermax (21. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Wassermann,

wieso habt ihr die eine Version des XSPC Agb für Duallaings rausgenommen?
Es war dieser,den man für eine oder 2 Laings nehmen konnte.
Ich setzte hier mal einen Ebaylink rein,da ich ihn nirgends finden konnte.

XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" AGB bei eBay.de: Wasserkühlung (endet 05.11.09 13:31:05 MEZ)


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

@ MalkavianChild85
Ich habe deine Bestellung überarbeitet und eine Auftragsbestätigung dir zugesendet.


@ exa
PN ist raus.


@ cyphermax
Da gab es eine neue Revision. Hier ist sie:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" für 2 Laing Pumpen XSPC Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehälter Dual Bay 5,25" für 2 Laing Pumpen 52130


----------



## cyphermax (21. Oktober 2009)

Die gab es aber in drei Versionen.
Bei der die ich meine konnte man 1 oder 2 dranhängen.
Die wo du verlinkt hast,hat ja 2 getrennte Kammern,oder?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Oktober 2009)

Genau, dies ehier ist nur für 2 Laing gedacht.

Die für eine oder zwei ist EOL = End of Life. Die bekommen wir nicht mehr rein...


----------



## norse (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi ho! bis vor ein paar tagen hattet ihr noch den EK Water Blocks EK-NB 780i Acetal auf lager, jetzt gar nicht mehr  
bekommt ihr den evtl nochmal rein? oder nie wieder =/ es gibt kein laden mehr der den hat undbei ecuh war er so schön billig...

lg
norse


----------



## cyphermax (21. Oktober 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Genau, dies ehier ist nur für 2 Laing gedacht.
> 
> Die für eine oder zwei ist EOL = End of Life. Die bekommen wir nicht mehr rein...


 

Nich guuud...ich brauche aber dringend einen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

@nurse

Der ist bei uns aus dem Programm genommen wurden, der Absatz ist eingebrochen. Mips bietet bei uns dafür noch Kühler an!?


@cyphermax
Den bekommen wir leider nicht mehr rein. XSPC hat die komplett aus ihr Programm genommen, sorry!


----------



## norse (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja den von Mips hab ich gesehn, doch der EK war deutlich billiger und sah etwas besser aus 

habt ihr den nirgendswo rummliegen evtl? =/


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Oktober 2009)

Ne sorry, ist alles weg...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Oktober 2009)

Kann es sein, das sich beim "Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50" ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen hat!?



> Kompatibilität: Sockel 1366 & 755


ist doch sicher Sockel 775 gemeint 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H50 40084


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo D!str(+)yer!

Hui, Tippfehler! Habe ich überarbeitet.

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Oktober 2009)

Und es gibt wieder etwas neues was ich euch unbedingt zeigen muss:

*Aquatuning präsentiert Phobyas ersten Aktiv-/Passiv Ramkühler*

Um das Übertaktungspotenzial weiter ausbauen zu können, die Lebensdauer der RAM-Module zu erhöhen oder um sein System mit möglichst wenig Lüftern zu betreiben, ist es oft hilfreich die Speichermodule zusätzlich zu kühlen. Der neue Phobya Ramkühler ist ein formvollendetes Meisterwerk für genau diesen Zweck! Er kann sowohl in den Wasserkühlungskreislauf eingebunden oder passiv betrieben werden. Er kann auf DDR1, DDR2 und DDR3 Modulen verwandt werden, ist extrem leicht und ein optischer Leckerbissen! Weitere Details zu diesem innovativen Kühler sind hier zu finden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exoRR (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi Wassermann,
wär es möglich, bei einer bestellung die ich demnächst machen werde, mir 16 von diesen kleinen Inbusschrauben für Watercool-Kühler mitzuliefern? Nach nur einmal raus- und reindrehen hat sich das Loch für den Inbusschlüssel schon abgerundet, die Schrauben scheinen mir daher nicht von hoher Qualität zu sein.
Wenn ich bestellt habe kann ich dir, noch bevor das Paket gepackt wird, ja die Bestellnummer geben.
Das wäre gut.

Gruß
exoRR


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo exoRR!

Gerne würde ich dir weitehelfen, nur leider führen wir diese Schrauben auch nicht, nur die kompletten Kühler.

Am besten du schreibst Watercool einmal eine E-Mail, die sind in solchen Fragen immer sehr Kulant. Bestell einfach schöne Grüße von Aquatuning.


----------



## Madz (27. Oktober 2009)

Anrufen ist bei Watercool immer besser.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Oktober 2009)

Und wieder habe ich etwas neues für euch:

*Markteinführung der Phobyalüfter bei Aquatuning*

Phobya „Fear it!“ bleibt auch bei diesen Lüftern seinem Motto treu und lässt Konkurrenten und die Hitze im Rechner vor Angst schlottern. Diese neuartigen Lüfter des 21ten Jahrhunderts sind mit Nanotechnologie ausgestattet und schaffen es so die breite Kundschaft mit leistungsfähigen, aber auch äußerst leisen Lüftern zu versorgen. Optisch ein Augenschmaus, Leistung herausragend, dazu flüsterleise und ein riesiger Lieferumfang. Erfahren sie hier mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt etwas neues was euch Interessieren könnte:

*Aquatuning präsentiert Phobyas komplett geseleevetes Kabelset*

Sleeving ist ein Hobby und Wunschobjekt vieler User in der Computerszene geworden. Das Problem am Sleeven jedoch liegt darin, dass es sehr zeitaufwändig und Vielen zu fummelig ist. Daher hat Phobya nun einen leichteren weg zu einem wahrhaft eleganten System im Angebot: Für alle User die es auf die einfachere und schnellere Art machen wollen bietet Phobya nun bereits voll gesleevte Kabel an! Mit diesen Kabeln erstrahlt das System nur durch Umstecken schon bald im eleganten und modernen Sleeving-look. Wenn man es noch genauer betrachtet fällt auch auf, dass das Portfolio einige sehr nützliche Kabel enthält, welche es so nur von Phobya gibt! Hier das komplette Phobyasortiment.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi.
- ihr habt den Art.Nr.: 81016 2 mal drin. Nur mit verschiedenen Bildern.  
- Die Artikel Art.Nr.: 82020 & Art.Nr.: 81014 sind in der falschen Untersektion.
- "güne Sleeves" soll bestimmt grüne Sleeves heissen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. November 2009)

Hi!
Oder: guten Morgen!

Mal 'ne Frage: ich benutze 16/10er Schlauch und will da demnächst Schnellkupplungen nachrüsten.
Irgendwie kommt mir da Euer Koolance-Sortiment leider etwas unvollständig 'um die Ecke'.
Ich suche dazu folgende Sachen:


Schnellkupplung, Stecker mit Schottverschraubung
Schnellkupplung, Buchse mit Schottverschraubung
Schnellkupplung, Stecker mit Anschluss für 16/10er Schlauch, möglichst als Winkel
Schnellkupplung, Buchse mit Anschluss für 16/10er Schlauch, möglichst als Winkel

Nun habe ich die hier gefunden.
Jetzt finde ich aber dazu keine passenden Gegenstücke zu finden; nur eben diesen Stecker, aber keine Kupplung, die eine Schottverschraubung hat.


Eigentlich bräuchte ich die ja eher als Winkelanschluss wie diese, habe ich aber bei Euch nicht finden können.
Hintergrund: wenn ich an der Schottverschraubung aus dem Rechner komme, geht es zwansläufig 'bergab'; deswegen will ich gleich 90°-Winkel einbauen, damit der Schlauch nicht unnötig geknickt wird.
Bei Koolance gibt es die jedoch hier; könnt Ihr die besorgen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## cyphermax (1. November 2009)

Passen eigentlich die AT-Schnellverschlüsse mit den Koolance zusammen?
Ich meinte einen AT-Stecker zur Koolance-Kupplung und umgekehrt?


----------



## oldmanDF (1. November 2009)

Hallo,

ihr habt ja auch Blindnieten im Angebot. Leider fehlt mir dort eine bestimmte Größe, und zwar 2,4 x 6mm Alu/Stahl (10 Stk). Könntet ihr diese bestellen?

MfG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. November 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@KingPiranhas
Danke für die Hinweise, habe ich überarbeitet!


@Schienenbruch
Ja, Koolance kommt leider nicht mit der Lieferung hinterher. Einiges ist heute gekommen, mal gucken was dabei ist, ansonsten passt auch unsere Hausmarke und die Koolanceanschlüsse zusammen.


@cyphermax
Ja, passen, wir haben das hier
[User-Review] Schnelltrennkupplungen --> Aquatuning = Koolance !? Die Auflösung !!! - Forum de Luxx
einmal testen lassen (entschuldigt die Fremdverlinkung)


@oldmanDF
Werde das mal an den Einkauf weiterleiten, gebe dir ein Feedback wenn ich mehr weiß!


----------



## Skaos (2. November 2009)

Hi, wollte nur horchen ob meine PN ankam, nich dass meine Bestellung heute doch schon rausgeht oder so 

MfG Skaos

€dit:
Hat sich ja dann erledigt, vielen Dank ma wieder für den guten Service (ich will den gar nich immer ausreizen, aber irgendwie komm ich nur selten drumrum)


----------



## Taitan (2. November 2009)

Hallo, Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Kundenkonto/Warenkorb. Immer wenn ich mich mit meiner Email und Passwort anmelde erscheint ein Warenkorb, der bereits gefüllt ist. Wenn ich die Artikel dann markiere (mit Haken) und dann auf "Aktualisieren" klicke, werde ich abgemeldet. Wenn ich mich dann wieder Anmelde, sind diese Artikel immernoch im Warenkorb.


----------



## maschine (2. November 2009)

Ich nehme mal an du benutzt den Internet Explorer oder? Die Aquatuning Seite funzt damit nicht richtig, heißt du musst nen anderen Browser nehmen


----------



## Taitan (2. November 2009)

Ohje. 

Edit: mit dem Feuerfuxx gings reibungslos.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. November 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Ja, dass ist der IE8 der Zicken macht. Ältere Versionen sind Problemlos...


----------



## ole88 (3. November 2009)

muss nochmal loswerden das ich auf das ergebnis gespannt bin und mir bitte auf jeden fall bescheid geben, danke.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. November 2009)

Und wieder gibt es was neues bei Aquatuning:

*Neue Cougar S Netzteilserie bei Aquatuning erhältlich*

Cougar, einer der führenden Netzteilhersteller, setzt mit der nun veröffentlichten Serie „S“ neue Maßstäbe! Dass das Netzteil nicht nur ein Augenschmaus ist beweisen die technischen Spezifikationen: Ein unglaublicher Wirkungsgrad von bis zu 90% und japanische Hochleistungskondensatoren für eine lange Lebensdauer kombiniert mit vielen weiteren praktischen unf innovativen Funktionen: Ein temperaturabhängig geregelter Lüfter, Nachlaufsteuerung, dynamische Lastverteilung und vieles Mehr! Hier unser komplettes Sortiment.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaos (5. November 2009)

Moin Moin,
gestern kam meine Bestellung an, super fix, wie immer, dafür erstmal herzlichen Dank.

Aber ein Prob hab ich festgestellt ich hab ein GPU-Kühler für meine 3870 bestellt (hab wohl den letzten abbekommen, sind keine mehr da  ) und den verbauen wollen, und dabei erst bemerkt, dass bei dem Modell (oder is das bei allem Watercool-Kühlern so?) die Gewinde für die Anschlüsse nur auf einer Seite sind, es gibt ja die Möglichkeit das Bauteil mit den Gewinden auszubauen und zu drehen, gibt es auch Bauteile die auf beiden Seiten Gewinde haben??, in etwa so wie die EK-Kühler, dort hab ich ja auch auf jeder Seite 2 Gewinde und muss mich für zwei entscheiden und die anderen per Verschlussstopfen dichtmachen.

€dit: Man sollte erst bei AT suchen und dann posten.. 

hatte eben nur kurz direkt bei Watercool geguckt und nix gefunden und dann geschrieben, bin nu aber in eurem Shop fündig geworden 

wäre es möglich, soetwas als Polsterbrief oder ähnliches nachzusenden, sodass die Versandkosten geringer werden?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. November 2009)

Hallo Skaos!

Ja, dass können wir machen. 2,30€ sind dann die Versandkosten. Bestell einfach über den Shop ganz normal und schreib mir dann eine PN mit deiner Bestellnummer. Ich stelle das dann um und gebe dir die zu zahlenden Endpreis durch.


----------



## Skaos (5. November 2009)

Super, ich Danke Dir mal wieder..

Werde das am Wochenende machen, wie nix brauch ich doch noch was und es wird ein größeres Paket, will dich ja nicht schon wieder mit einer Zusatzbestellung ärgern, obwohls langsam fast schon Tradition wird 

Bis zum We dann,

Gruß Skaos


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. November 2009)

@Skaos bis einschliesslich 7.11 gibt es noch die 12% rabatt.


----------



## Skaos (6. November 2009)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Skaos bis einschliesslich 7.11 gibt es noch die 12% rabatt.



^^  ich weiß, werde den wahrscheinlich auch (zum dritten mal) noch mitnehmen, wobei es ne 20€ Bestellung wird wie es aussieht.. naja es sei denn es is wie immer und mir fällt noch was neues ein 

Aber dennoch Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. November 2009)

Hi!

Meine Bestellung ist nun (endlich; DHL lässt grüßen...) da.
Ich 'arbeite' an der zweiten...
Eine Frage habe ich in den Zusammenhang: das Aquaero mit der Nummer 53064 in schwarz-weiß, ist das noch zu bekommen?
Ich müsste das sonst woanders (E-Bay oder Schweiz) kaufen und das behagt mir nicht so ganz.

Oder kriege ich schwarz-weiß auch mit dem VF-Display hin?

Habt Ihr da fix 'nen Tip?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. November 2009)

Und wieder gibt es etwas neues bei Aquatuning:

*Aquatuning präsentiert eine Wasserkühlung, so einfach wie eine Luftkühlung zu installieren!*

Die Installation einer Wasserkühlung ist immer mit ein wenig handwerklicher Arbeit verbunden. Genau diesen Punkt hat das neue Coolit System ausgebügelt und zieht in der Einfachheit der Installation mit einer Lüftkühlung gleich. Hierbei gilt hervorzuheben: Natürlich verbunden mit allen Vorteilen einer Wasserkühlung: Ultra Silent bis High-Performance Cooling, Alles wird abgedeckt! Ein keines Display zeigt den Status der Kühlung völlig softwareunabhängig an. Hier finden sie das neue Komplettsystem von Coolit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. November 2009)

Und wieder gibt es etwas, was ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

*Neue D-Tek-Kühler bei Aquatuning eingetroffen​*
Lange waren sie angekündigt, nun sind sie endlich Lagernd: Die neuen D-Tek-Kühler für den Sockel 1366. Mit aufpolierten Design und neuer Kühltechnik wird dieser Kühler auch diesmal seine Liebhaber finden! Ebenfalls haben wir nun neue Umrüstsets und  die beliebten Nozzlekits für den optimalen Durchfluss auf Lager. Unser komplettes D-Tek Sortiment finden sie hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. November 2009)

Und wieder haben wir von der Firma Aquatuning etwas neues für euch:

*Cape Cora - Passiv immer noch unschlagbar! Und nun noch günstiger!​*
Viele unserer Kunden, die eine Wasserkühlung aufbauen legen ihr Hauptaugenmerk auf ein absolut ruhiges System. Ganz auf Lüfter zu verzichten ist mittlerweile auch kein Problem mehr! Das Beste ist, dass wir von Aquatuning die Preise der Cape Cora dank eines neuen Herstellers  um 20% senken konnten! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. November 2009)

Es gibt wieder was neues auf dem Wasserkühlungsmarkt:

*Aquatuning präsentiert Thermochill-Kühlflüssigkeiten*

Thermochill ist eine Koryphäe im Wasserkühlungsbereich! Die Radiatoren waren und sind seit langer Zeit unter den Besten auf dem Markt. Nun hat der britische Hersteller seine Produktpalette ausgeweitet und stellt seine ersten Kühlflüssigkeiten vor. In transparent, UV grün und etwas ganz neues, blau, welches auch unter UV-Licht blau strahlt! Hier finden sie die neusten Thermochillkreationen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. November 2009)

Und wieder einmal hat Aquatuning etwas aufgenommen was es so noch garnicht gab:

*Aquatuning listet Lund Ausgleichsbehälter*

Design trifft Innovation: Die neusten Ausgleichsbehälter mit einmaliger Optik sind nun bei Aquatuning eingetroffen! Der dänische Wasserkühlungsexperte Jon Lund hat durch seine langjährige Erfahrung in diesem Bereich ein nicht nur sehr praktisches Produkt entwickelt, sondern auch ein sehr Geschmackvolles! In der Modebranche würde man dieses wohl als Designerstück präsentieren, doch Aquatuning macht diese Ausgleichsbehälter nun für Alle verfügbar! Hier finden sie die neuen Ausgleichsbehälter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (16. November 2009)

Hi Wassermann,

Ich hab mal ne Frage:
Und zwar wollte ich meiner HD5770 (Gigabyte Radeon HD 5770, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0 (GV-R577D5-1GD-B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) an meine Waserkühlung anschließen.
Komplettkühler gibt es ja nicht also dachte ich da zunächst an einen GPU Only Kühler + Passivkühler für Speicher + Spawas.
Nun also müsste ich erstmal wissen welcher GPU Only Kühler denn empfehlenswert wäre (preislich ~45-50€, bei mehr tuts weh ) und welche Kühler ich für die Spawas benutzen kann (Speicherkühler hab ich tonnenweise daheim ), vor allem weil man mit den Spawa Temps recht vorsichtig sein sollte...

Achja eine Sache noch:
Wäre nicht schlecht wenn der GPU Kühler G 1/4" Anschlüsse hat, dann kann ich wenigstens noch die Anschlüssen benutzen die ich rumliegen hab


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. November 2009)

Hallo BeachBoy08!

Problem sind die Lochabstände. Das Beste wäre wenn du unseren Techniker einmal anschreibst unter support@aquatuning.de und vorher einmal die Lochabstände ausmisst. Der hilft dir dann Punktgenau!


----------



## Mr.Pyro (17. November 2009)

Ich quote mich mal aus dem Luxx: 

Hier hatten doch einige nach einer Rabattaktion gerufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grade drüber gestolpert, die Meisterkühler machen wieder mit AT eine Aktion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.meisterkuehler.de/forum/w...tml#post395242

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. November 2009)

Aquatuning hat wieder für euch eine kleine Info am Rande:

*Aquatuning senkt Anschlusspreise um bis zu 20%​*
Anschlüsse, die Essenz einer jeden Wasserkühlung, welche Alles zusammenbringt. Oft werden Anschlüsse auch als wichtiges Design-Element genutzt. Schaut man dabei auf den Preis, sind die Unterschiede durchaus erheblich. Zum Glück werden die Anschlüsse auf dem Weltmarkt in Dollar gehandelt! Durch den starken Euro konnten wir von der Firma Aquatuning für unsere Kunden die Preise senken. Unser komplettes Sortiment finden sie hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. November 2009)

Heute ist wieder etwas neues aus dem Hause Phobya bei uns eingetroffen:

*Aquatuning präsentiert Phobyas externes Netzteil​*
Phobyas ''kleines'' Netzteil ist ein wahrer Performance-Gigant: Das Netzteil kann einfach in eine Steckdose im Haushalt gesteckt werden (ein Stecker für den Einsatz in Großbritannien ist ebenfalls enthalten!) und der 4-Pin Molexstecker kann bis zu 24 Watt an Leistung für die verbundenen Komponenten bereitstellen. Die Einsatzmöglichkeiten dieses Netzadapters sind so vielfältig wie die Ideen des Benutzers! Unabhängig vom Netzteil des PCs und zu einem unschlagbaren Preis ist der Phobya Netzadapter ein Muss für einen Jeden Computernutzer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C43Z42 (18. November 2009)

se
ich wollte mal fragen ob dieser Artikel mit dieser Graka kompatibel ist?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. November 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Ich bin mir nicht Sicher! Am  beten du schreibst einmal eine E-Mail an unseren Techniker support@aquatuning.de der kennt sich da wesentlich besser aus.

Grundsätzlich wenn der Kühler nicht passen sollte, nehmen wir diesen auch wieder in Zahlung.


----------



## C43Z42 (19. November 2009)

heißt ich würde einen Gutschein bekommen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. November 2009)

Wie du das willst. Wir könnten das erstatten. Wichtig ist halt nur das die 14Tagefrist eingehalten wird und das an dem Kühler nichts dran ist.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. November 2009)

Hallo,
Ich hatte ja letztens wegen dem GPU Kühler für die HD5770 gefragt. Wie ich jetzt erfahren hab soll es von EK Waterblocks einen Komplettkühler geben (ab 23. Nov stand auf der HP).
Wird es den bei euch auch geben?


----------



## C43Z42 (19. November 2009)

falls es auch andere interesiert hier mal das ergebniss meiner anfrage:



> Leider können auch wir ohne ein Bild der Karte ohne Kühler nicht exakt sagen
> ob die Kühler passen oder nicht. Bei einer Karte mit geänderter Lüftung wird
> jedoch sehr oft auch das Platinenlayout verändert wodurch die Kühler nicht
> passen würde. Dazu kam dass bei sehr vielen 9800GTX und GTX+ vom
> ...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. November 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hatte ja letztens wegen dem GPU Kühler für die HD5770 gefragt. Wie ich jetzt erfahren hab soll es von EK Waterblocks einen Komplettkühler geben (ab 23. Nov stand auf der HP).
> Wird es den bei euch auch geben?



Ja, wird es geben!


Aber ich habe noch etwas für euch was unser Admin gebastelt hat:


*Aquatuning nun auch mit RSS-Feed*

Jeder kennt es: Man will in seinem Bereich auf den neusten Stand bleiben um immer mitreden zu können. Gerade wenn man sein Hobby im Computerbereich hat, braucht man die neusten und aktuellsten News. Um seine Lieblingsseiten auf einen Überblick zu haben, bieten sich RSS Feeds geradezu an! Daher hat Aquatuning nun für seine Kunden einen Verlinkung eingerichtet in denen sie die neusten News sowie die über die aktuellsten Produkte Informiert werden! Hier ist diese Seite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. November 2009)

Wuhu geil, ich könnt euch knutschen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. November 2009)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Wuhu geil, ich könnt euch knutschen.


 Find ich irgendwie witzig!  Danke!


----------



## derLordselbst (23. November 2009)

Hallo Wassermann!


Erinnerst Du mich noch an meine Nachfrage, ob die Qualitätsprobleme bei den MagiCool Slim Elegant behoben sind?

Leider habe ich jetzt ein kleines Problem mit meinem  Dual-Radi, hier im bereits wieder ausgebauten Zustand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Glückerweise ist das Wasser so abgelaufen, dass es keinen weitere Hardware vernichtet hat.

Trotzdem möchte ich nicht wieder den gleichen Radiator als Ersatz bestellen und habe ein sehr schlechtes Gefühl bei meinem baugleichen Single-Radi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der sitzt so, dass bei einem Riss im Plexi Mainboard, Grafikarte und Netzteil im Regen stehen würden.


Obwohl bei dem Single-Radi noch alles heile ist, würde ich am liebsten auch diesen wieder zurückgeben. Mir fehlt da irgendwie das Grundvertrauen.


Wäre das möglich?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. November 2009)

Hallo derLordselbst!

Den einen Radi der den defekt aufweist kannst du gegen ein anderes Model tauschen, sehe kein Problem drin.
Allerdings was die Rückgabe des anderen Radiators angeht, dass kann ich leider nicht entscheiden... Am besten schreibe meiner Kollegin Frau Weiss h.weiss@aquatuning.de einmal eine E-Mail. Ich denke sie wird die da einen Lösungsvorschlag unterbreiten.


----------



## exoRR (23. November 2009)

Hi,
ich habe mir diese Platine bei euch bestellt, nun weiß ich nicht, warum da zwei Molex und zwei Floppy-stromstecker sind. Da sind noch zwei Kabel dabei, wie man auf dem Bild sieht. Wofür sind die?
Könntet ihr ja mal in die Produktinfos schreiben, falls ich nicht der einzige bin, der ratlos ist .

Gruß
exoRR


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. November 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Das sind Adapter die so einfach im Lieferumfang dabei sind. Zum Betreiben haben die keine wirklichen nutzen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. November 2009)

Und ich habe euch wieder etwas neues zu Berichten:

*Aquatuning präsentiert: Phase 2 der Phobyaradiatoren​*
Nach der Markteinführung der ersten Phobyaradiatoren und den erstklassigen Testergebnissen hat das Herstellerkonsortium reagiert und für optische Updates gesorgt: Neben dem edlen Chromdesign der ersten Revision wird nun auch das klassische Schwarz abgedeckt, da die Revision 2 komplett in mattem Schwarz kommt! Mit der Einführung dieser exzellenten Radiatoren ist es Phobya zudem möglich die Entwicklungskosten breiter zu kalkulieren, was in Kombination mit der größeren Anzahl an Radiatoren eine weitere Preissenkung aller Phobya-Radiatoren erlaubt. Zudem werden wir jedem Kunden, der einen Phobya-Radiator der Revision 1 in den letzten 14 Tagen gekauft hat, eine Gutschrift über den Differenzbetrag zum neuen Preis erstellen! Hier finden sie das komplette Phobya-Radiatorensortiment.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. November 2009)

Ich habe euch wieder ein neues Phobyaupdate zu verkünden:

*Neu bei Aquatuning, der Phobya CPU Kühler für AMD Sockel​*
Nachdem Phobya mit ihren Produkten am Markt angekommen ist, wird natürlich geguckt: „Wo fehlt denn noch etwas?“ Dabei ist aufgefallen, dass der CPU Kühler unbedingt auch für die gängigen AMD Sockel nutzbar gemacht werden muss! Nun ist hier der CPU Kühler endlich erhältlich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derLordselbst (26. November 2009)

Hallo Wassermann,

noch eine Nachfrage, weil das mit der Zürücknahme des Single Radis von MagiCool doch wohl nicht ganz so wohlwollend aufgenommen wird und ein Preisabschlag verlangt wird:

Wenn durch einen eindeutigen Materialfehler eines Radiators ein Leck entsteht und weitere Hardware zerstört wird, habe ich dann einfach Pech gehabt oder haftet da Aquatuning oder MagiCool?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. November 2009)

Da kümmert sich dann unsere Versicherung drum. Hast mit der Fraus Weiss Kontakt gehabt?

Wenn ich mir immer die Namen zu den Nicks mal merken könnte... Schreib mir mal deine Bestellnummer oder Kundennummer per PN, ich werde mit ihr mal erörtern, mal gucken was da los ist.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. November 2009)

@Wassermann bei den Lüfterbundle Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3 ( 120x120x25mm ) 3-Fach Lüfterbundle (3xLüfterpakte) Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3 ( 120x120x25mm ) 3-Fach Lüfterbundle (3xLüfterpakete) 78265 steht in Titel XL2 und unten in der Beschreibung "3 x 120mm Blacksilent XL1 Rev.3". Was denn nun?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. November 2009)

Dank dir KingPiranhas, habe ich überarbeitet.


Ich habe euch heute auch wieder eine Lieferung neuer Kühler mitgebracht:

*Neue Ybriskühler bei Aquatuning eingetroffen*

Der italienische Hersteller Ybris schafft es immer wieder durch das eigene, innovative Design seine Kühler von Anderen abzuheben. Die 
Verarbeitung und die stetige Weiterentwicklung erlauben exzellente 
Performance kombiniert mit der Eleganz eines italienischen Sportwagens. Die bekannten und nun weiterentwickelten Kühler finden sie hier in einer Übersicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. November 2009)

Der Advent steht vor der Tür und wir haben uns was neues für euch einfallen lassen:

*Online-Adventskalender bei Aquatuning!​*
Rabatte von bis zu 30%  wird es vom 1.bis 24.Dezember 2009 im Aquatuning Online-Adventskalender geben. 
In der Adventszeit wird es jeden Tag einen Artikel in limitierter Stückzahl zu einem stark reduzierten Angebotspreis geben. Jedes Angebot ist nur  24 Stunden gültig, stark begrenzt und wird täglich durch ein neues Angebot abgelöst. 

An zwei Aktionstagen wird es zusätzlich eine begrenzte Anzahl von Rabattcodes geben, die das weihnachtliche Shoppen zu einem Vergnügen werden lassen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (27. November 2009)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Der Advent steht vor der Tür und wir haben uns was neues für euch einfallen lassen:
> 
> *Online-Adventskalender bei Aquatuning!​*



Tolle Idee 
Ich bin schon gespannt


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. November 2009)

Dieser Kühler Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquabridge Chipsatz-Kühler für ASUS Crosshair III Formula G1/4 Aquacomputer aquabridge Chipsatz-Kühler für ASUS Crosshair III Formula G1/4 14363 ist in der falschen Kategorie. Der gehört doch in Mainboardkühler Ecke.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. November 2009)

Guten Morgen!



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Dieser Kühler Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquabridge Chipsatz-Kühler für ASUS Crosshair III Formula G1/4 Aquacomputer aquabridge Chipsatz-Kühler für ASUS Crosshair III Formula G1/4 14363 ist in der falschen Kategorie. Der gehört doch in Mainboardkühler Ecke.



Habe ich verschoben, dank dir für den Hinweis!


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi Wassermann,

hatte am Freitag das letzte Päarchen hiervon bestellt, nun wollte ich nur wissen, OB ich denn wirklich das letzte abgegriffen habe oder der Status "wird gepackt" darauf hindeutet, dass ich warten muss^^ Bestellnr.: 84736

Danke schon einmal


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen euMelBeumel!

Ja, das passt! Deine Bestellung ist schon gepackt und geht heute mit raus. Sollte morgen spätestens übermorgen bei dir ankommen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (1. Dezember 2009)

Hehe jab kurz danach kam der schöne "versendet"-Status - danke dir ;D


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Dezember 2009)

Immer wieder gern


----------



## Dennisen (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe bei euch am Samstag (glaube ich) mit der E-Mail-Adresse allroundc@gmx.net als Gast-Kunde einen Yate Loon Lüfter bestellt, da es nur bei euch den Slim-Lüfter mit nur 20 mm Tiefe gibt. Ich habe am selben Tag das Geld noch per Online-Banking überwiesen. Könnt ihr mir da irgendwas zum Status sagen? Ist das Geld angekommen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo -=GoW=-Zeus!

Bisher haben wir keinen Zahlungseingang von dir verbucht. Hast du mal geguckt ob der gewünschte Betrag von dir abgegangen ist!?


----------



## Dennisen (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ja, das Geld ist bereits am Samstag noch weggegangen, Online-Banking sei Dank. Aber ich habe soeben eine Zahlungsbestätigung per E-Mail erhalten, ich freue mich schon total auf den Lüfter


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Dezember 2009)

Ok dann läuft das ja!


Ich weiß nicht ob ihr es schon gesehen habt, *EK Waterblocks hat neue CPU Kühler angekündigt *die diesen Monat noch kommen sollen:

Wir haben die schon einmal Online gesetzt mit den Informationen die wir haben:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. Dezember 2009)

Falls ihr es noch nciht gesehen habt:

*Neue EK Waterblocks-Radiatoren bei Aquatuning eingetroffen​*

Aus der Wasserkühlungsszene nicht mehr wegzudenken: EK Waterblocks! Die CPU, GPU und Mainboardkühler erfreuen sich äußerst großer Beliebtheit. Auch bei EK geht die Entwicklung stetig weiter, und so war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sie ihre ersten Radiatoren auf den Markt bringen. Wir von der Firma Aquatuning haben natürlich sofort reagiert und diese in unser Programm mit aufgenommen! Promt, so wie man es von EK Waterblocks gewohnt ist, kam auch die Lieferung und hier können so nun auch unsere Kunden die neuen Radiatoren erwerben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab einen (den 240er) - wunderbar (erstklassig) verarbeitet - Danke an euch für die schnelle Lieferung!

mfG


----------



## Digger (3. Dezember 2009)

hey wassermann, wie genau nutzt man denn diese halterung ?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Laing Halteblech mit Lüfterausschnitt Alphacool Laing Halteblech mit Lüfterausschnitt 52107

wo kommt da die pumpe hin ? etwa hochkant ?
wär schön noch ein foto zu haben als montagebeispiel.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Digger!

Das ist ein Restposten. Als Montage könntest dir das hier einmal angucken:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Dual Laing DDC - 5 1/4" Halterung inkl. HDD Adpater Alphacool Dual Laing DDC - 5 1/4" Halterung inkl. HDD Adpater 52043


----------



## snoop (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi Wassermann, hab mal ne Frage:

Ich habe mir eine MSI HD4870 T2D1G gekauft (siehe Bild im Anhang, Qualität ist nicht die beste, hatte nur Handycam^^).
Und zwar bräuchte ich einen Wasserkühler dafür, das PCB scheint aber nicht so ganz dem normalen HD4870 PCB zu entsprechen.
Weißt du welcher da passen könnte?

MfG snoop


----------



## ole88 (6. Dezember 2009)

einmal denn kühler 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC4870 CF EK Water Blocks EK-FC4870 CF 12177
und als zusatz wenn mich nicht alles täuscht diesen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks Alu 4870 Kit 3 EK Water Blocks Alu 4870 Kit 3 17057
bin mir aber nicht sicher das das der richtige ist denn du hast ein layout das von denn vier bekannten versionen abweicht.


----------



## Nucleus (6. Dezember 2009)

Heyho!

Ist schon ein Liefertermin bekannt für diesen Kühler?


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Dezember 2009)

@snoop für diese Karte bleibt wohl nur GPU Only + passive Kühlkörper für RAM und Spawas.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@Snoop
Bisher habe ich auch keine weitere Lösung als dir präsentiert wurde. Du kannst ja mal unseren Techniker support@aquatuning.de anschreiben, vielleicht hat der eine weitere Alternative.


@ Nucleus
Die sollte eigentlich erste Dezemberwoche kommen. Das war ja nun leider schon… Wenn wir einen neue Termin haben, wird der eingetragen.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


----------



## Nucleus (7. Dezember 2009)

Alles klar, danke Dir


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Dezember 2009)

Und wieder gibt es ein weiteres Highlight was ich euch erzählen kann:

*Aquatuning schließt Distributionsvertrag mit Koolance ab​*
Koolance, ein Wasserkühlungshersteller mit Sitz in den USA, hat Hierzulande in den letzten Jahren seine Liebhaber gefunden und das auch zu recht. Sie stehen für exzellente Qualität und innovative Produkte im Bereich der Wasserkühlung mit einem ganz eigenen Design in Chrom-Optik. Nach langen, zähen Verhandlungen wurde nun ein Distributionsvertrag unterschrieben. Das heißt für unsere Kunden, dass noch mehr Produkte von Koolance verfügbar sein werden, und für Händler gibt es so nun einen einheitlichen Ansprechpartner in der EU und weniger Bürokratie. Hier unser komplettes Sortiment!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Dezember 2009)

Und wieder haben wir für unsere Kunden unser Sortiment erweitert:

*Neue Kühlerflüssigkeit von Fluid xp bei Aquatuning eingetroffen​*
Kurz vor Weihnachten hat es der Kühlmittelhersteller Fluid XP geschafft, uns ihre neuesten Kreationen zukommen zu lassen: Eine Vielzahl an neuen und exotischen Farben mit kräftiger UV-Leuchtkraft sind nun bei uns verfügbar! Zudem haben wir nun eine weitere Innovation aus dem Hause Fluid XP auf Lager: Die Eco Earth-Version des Kühlmittels:  Umweltfreundlich, biologisch abbaubar und nicht giftig! Das komplette Fluid XP-Sortiment finden sie hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Dezember 2009)

Der ist ja echt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. könnt ihr nicht irgendwie vormerken wer schon einen Katalog hat?
Ich hab jetzt schon meinen 4ten


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen!



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> p.s. könnt ihr nicht irgendwie vormerken wer schon einen Katalog hat?
> Ich hab jetzt schon meinen 4ten



Das geht! Schreib mir mal deine letzte Bestell- oder Kundennummer per PN.


----------



## ole88 (10. Dezember 2009)

EIN RIESENGROSSES DANKESCHÖN FÜR EUREN WEIHNACHTSKALENDER MIT DER LECKEREN SCHOKOLADE DER MICH HEUTE ERREICHTE, hübsches motiv ausserdem, das nenn ich mal kundenservice


----------



## Elzoco (10. Dezember 2009)

Huhu Wassermann@AT
Heute ist mein Paket (Gewinn von Tech-Review) angekommen, leider schleift einer der Gelid Lüfter sehr stark und Wartungsspray hat auch nicht geholfen.
Ist das ein Grund zur Reklamation?

mfg

Elzoco


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Dezember 2009)

Elzoco schrieb:


> Ist das ein Grund zur Reklamation?



Schick mir mal deine Anschrift per PN bitte, wir regeln das schon!



Falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt:

*HD5870 & HD5850 Wasserkühler im Test - Welcher ist der Beste? ​*
Neue Karte, neue Wasserkühler: Was ist die beste Kombination? Diese Frage wurde auch im PC Games Hardware Onlineportal gestellt. Daher haben wir von Aquatuning Wasserkühler aus unserem Portfolio zum Testen zur Verfügung bestellt um einen ausführlichen Überblick über den momentanen Wasserkühlermarkt für die HD5870 & HD5850 zu ermöglichen. Also, Welcher ist der beste Kühler für die neue DX11-Grafikkarte? Hier gelangen sie zu dem kompletten Roundup! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Dezember 2009)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ 58X0 Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ 5870 12315 Da steht im Titel HD 5870 der Kühler ist aber für beide HD 5850 & HD 5870.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Hmmm, ja hast ja recht. Überarbeite das eben.

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Wassermann,

meinem Vater und mir ist ein blöder Fehler unterlaufen...

*Seine Kundennummer:* *46331*
*Die Nummer der Bestellung die er gemacht hat:* *86368*

Eine Bestellung bei euch soll mein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden, daher hat mein Vater
diese gestern bestellt, dabei ist sein Notebook abgestürzt, er dachte,
die Bestellung sei nicht eingegegangen, daher habe ich das gleiche Bestellt.
Jedoch ist seine eingegangen, daher haben wir jetzt 2.
Er hat leider von allem nur eine Sache Bestellt, daher muss ich seiner Bestellung noch einige Sachen hinzufügen. Sein Geld ist schon eingegegangen, der Teil der dann fällig wird, wird dann nachträglich überwiesen.

*Meine Kundennummer: 46331 (Warum haben wir die gleiche )
Meine Bestellung: 86371*

Wäre es möglich,* meine* Bestellung zu stornieren,
und zu seiner (der meines Vaters) Bestellung folgende Dinge *hinzuzufügen* ?

3 mal Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) 63024

1 mal Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264

1 mal Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Be Quiet Case Fan Silent Wings USC T9225-LF ( 92x92x25mm) Be Quiet Case Fan Silent Wings USC T9225-LF ( 92x92x25mm) 77290

3 mal Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz Schlauchschelle Federband 15 - 17mm schwarz 68086

Sodass die Bestellungen angeglichen sind.

Vielen Dank, Infin1ty


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Infin1ty!

Ich habe die Bestellung nun erweitert. Eine Auftragsbestätigung ist auf den Weg zu dir. Dort steht dann alles andere wichtige drin.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Dezember 2009)

Danke, hat alles bestens geklappt


----------



## Speed-E (16. Dezember 2009)

Edit: Versandbestätigung kam gerade rein. 

Danke & MFG Speed-E


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer alphacool eheim 600 station II 230V.
habe diese letzten freitag bekommen und verbaut und es hat auch alles gefunzt aber als ich sie heute anschalten wollte machte sie kein mucks mehr.
kein anlauf geräusch...nix.

wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?


mfg


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Dezember 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit meiner Bestellung *86368 *aus,
ist die schon rausgegangen ?  Die Nachzahlung habe ich schon letzte Woche gemacht, habe aber keine Bestätigung erhalten, dass der Restbetrag 
angekommen ist.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit einer alphacool eheim 600 station II 230V.
> habe diese letzten freitag bekommen und verbaut und es hat auch alles gefunzt aber als ich sie heute anschalten wollte machte sie kein mucks mehr.
> kein anlauf geräusch...nix.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, das klingt als ob die Pumpe einen weg hat. Ich denke wir sollten hier den Reklamationsweg gehen.

Hier findest du mehr über unseren Reklamationsweg:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Unter Downloads einfach das Serviceformular ausdrucken, ausfüllen und in die Rücksendung packen.

Und hier mehr über die kostenlose Rücksendung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung
Hier ebenfalls einfach alles ausfüllen, ausdrucken auf ihr Paket kleben und kostenlos bei der Post abgeben.


@ Infin1ty
Die Bestellung ist schon im Versand und sollte heute oder morgen mit rausgehen und eigentlich bis Weihnachten noch bei dir ankommen.


----------



## Infin1ty (21. Dezember 2009)

> Die Bestellung ist schon im Versand und sollte heute oder morgen mit rausgehen und eigentlich bis Weihnachten noch bei dir ankommen.



Okay, gut zu wissen. Danke


----------



## schrotflinte56 (21. Dezember 2009)

okay... werd ich machen.

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. Dezember 2009)

*Aquatuning wünscht frohe und geruhsame Weihnachten*

An dieser Stelle möchten wir, das Aquatuning-Team, allen Kunden und Partnern frohe Weihnachten und ausgeglichene Festtage wünschen. Wir bedanken uns für Ihr Vertrauen in uns und hoffen, Sie bald wieder als Kunde begrüßen zu dürfen.

So stehen wir bereits vom 28.12. bis zum 30.12. wieder zu ihrer Verfügung.

Bis dahin können wir ihnen die letzten Adventstage vielleicht noch mit unserem Adventskalender versüßen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (23. Dezember 2009)

auch dir ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## MetallSimon (26. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten

so und ich hab mal ne Frage:
Wieso sind die 120mm Metallstaubfilter bei euch so teuer??
bei caseking kostet eins nur 2,90€( 
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Alumino Fan Filter 120mm - black )
achja und beu euch stimmt die artikelbeschreibung nicht so richtig bei dem hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lüfterfilter 120mm Farbe schwarz Lüfterfilter 120mm Farbe schwarz 80008 ("Er wird einfach auf den entsprechenden 80mm Lüfter geschraubt")


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen!



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten
> 
> so und ich hab mal ne Frage:
> Wieso sind die 120mm Metallstaubfilter bei euch so teuer??
> ...



Komisch das mit den Preisen. Die werden heute im laufe des Tage nachkalkuliert.

Die Artikelbeschreibung wurde überarbeitet. 

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Dezember 2009)

Super


----------



## hyperionical (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich habe heute von euch einen Phobya 1080 Radiator erhalten, bei dem leider an vielen stellen der Lack fast komplett fehlt auf den Lamellen (was einen schmutzig braune statt schwarze Optik ergibt).
Da ich aber die schwarze Optik brauche wollte ich gleich mal fragen ob ich im Zuge des Umtausches gleich einen andere(n) Radi(s) wählen kann (natürlich mit Zuzahlung der Mehrsumme)?


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Dezember 2009)

Das braune an den Lamellen ist Kupfer. Das nicht überall Lack hinkommt, passiert auch bei anderen Radis.  Umtausch innerhalb von 14 Tagen von ungebrauchten Artikeln ist jeder Zeit möglich. Auch dafür ein anderes Produkt auswählen und die Differenz zu bezahlen. 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
http://www.aquatuning.de/download/RMA_Aquatuning_R.pdf
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

KingPiranhas hat recht, so können wir das machen.


----------



## fabo-erc (28. Dezember 2009)

tach Wassermann@AT

hab ma ne frage zu ner bestellung!

wenn der status heute auf "wird gepackt" gestellt wurde

ging/geht das heut noch raus?

danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo fabo-erc!

Durch die Feiertage sind sehr viele Bestellungen reingekommen. Wir haben gestern nicht alles geschafft zu versenden. 

Im Normalfall solltest du eine E-Mail bekommen haben wenn deine Bestellung versendet wurde!?

Ansonsten geht die Bestellung heute mit raus!


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

morgen, welche schrauben kann ich denn nehmen beim phobya Triple? irgendwie kann ich die Lüfter nicht mit M3 oder normalen Lüfterschrauben befestigen, die Bohrungen sind zu klein


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> morgen, welche schrauben kann ich denn nehmen beim phobya Triple? irgendwie kann ich die Lüfter nicht mit M3 oder normalen Lüfterschrauben befestigen, die Bohrungen sind zu klein



Der Radiator sollte aber M3 haben, sind die Schrauben im Lieferumfang denn gleich groß wie die die du hast?


----------



## fabo-erc (29. Dezember 2009)

okay also es steht jetzt immer noch wird gepackt...

und da bei euch ja der dhl typ um 14h kommt, laut eurer seite, wollt ich fragen ob das packet da noch mit geht?

haett das zeuch halt gern noch in dem jahr ;D

-fabo


----------



## fabo-erc (29. Dezember 2009)

aa hat sich geklaert! status hat sich grad geaendert  

danke 

-fabo


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte da keine schrauben dabei und irgendwie sieht's so aus als ob vergessen wurde Gewinde reinzumachen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich nach einem Montagsprodukt an. Schick uns den ein, bekommst einen neuen.

Hier findest du mehr über unseren Reklamationsweg:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Unter Downloads einfach das Serviceformular ausdrucken, ausfüllen und in die Rücksendung packen.

Und hier mehr über die kostenlose Rücksendung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung
Hier ebenfalls einfach alles ausfüllen, ausdrucken auf dein Paket kleben und kostenlos bei der Post abgeben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

Wie blau sind diese LED's & Flex-Lights denn? 
Ich habe mir vor Monaten mal so eine LED aber als Einzelversion für meinen XSPC AGB geholt. Nur leider passt diese Einzel-LED farblich nicht zu den restlichen LED an/in meinem PC. Die Lüfter von Antec und die LED von XSPC AGB haben das gleiche (dunkel)blau. Die LED die ich dazu gekauft habe ist im Vergleich richtig hellblau, fast schon weiss. Genauso wie die Enermax Everest. ich frage deshalb, weil die LED's bei euch gegen stärkere (mehr Candela) ausgetauscht worden sind.


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

ok ich hab so langsam denn Verdacht irgendwer verarscht mich hier ständig sind gepostete beiträge von mir weg, gestern heute immer fehlt was, hast du was gelöscht Wassermann?


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ok ich hab so langsam denn Verdacht irgendwer verarscht mich hier ständig sind gepostete beiträge von mir weg, gestern heute immer fehlt was, hast du was gelöscht Wassermann?


Wassermann hat nicht die Berechtigung zum löschen hier. Ausser er sagt einen Mod Bescheid.


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

ok wer war's Finger hoch? oder frisst das Forum meine iPhone beitrage nicht? des kann doch nicht sein.

nochmal die Frage, wie soll ich mit einem Triple zwei graka mb cpu kühlen? das wird nämlich mehr als nur warm


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Revo wäre das möglich.


----------



## Nucleus (29. Dezember 2009)

@King

Ich habe beides verbaut.

Die LED ist etwas "k#lter", bzw. fahler vom Licht her als die satt-blauen Flexlights.

Passt aber dennoch recht gut, wenn man die LED im AGB hat 

@ole

Von mir wurde auch ein Beitrag gefressen - in meinem Verkaufsthread.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2009)

hier war der Forengeist zu werke und hat einige Postings verschluckt. Ich denke die müssen wir nicht missen  

Fyi: drei Offtopic-Posts gelöscht - bitte Ontopic weiterdiskutieren.

Für Ole: Es wurde keiner deiner Bieträge gelöscht. Wenn du anscheinend Probleme mit der Internetanbindung hast, ist das nicht das Problem von Aquatuning.


----------



## ole88 (29. Dezember 2009)

ok hmm red mit klutten deswegen, aber meine frage bleibt bestehen


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (29. Dezember 2009)

hätte mal ne frage passt der Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X² 4870-X2 LT auf der Gainward Rampage700 GS GLH, Radeon HD 4870 X2

mfg


----------



## Nucleus (30. Dezember 2009)

B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> hätte mal ne frage passt der Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X² 4870-X2 LT auf der *Gainward Rampage700 GS GLH, Radeon HD 4870 X2*



Da anknüpfend die Frage, ob meine *Aquacomputer aquagratiX 4870X2* auf die selbe Karte passt...


----------



## rabensang (30. Dezember 2009)

Das kommt ganz drauf an, ob die Karte dem Referenzdesign entspricht.

Aber so wie die sache aussieht, weicht die Gainward ganz leicht davon ab. 
Also nix Wakü-Komplett-Kühler.


----------



## Nucleus (30. Dezember 2009)

Meine Club 3d wich auch leicht davon ab - passte dennoch.

Nur ein paar Bohrungen waren versetzt, bzw. nicht nutzbar.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Dezember 2009)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wie blau sind diese LED's & Flex-Lights denn?
> Ich habe mir vor Monaten mal so eine LED aber als Einzelversion für meinen XSPC AGB geholt. Nur leider passt diese Einzel-LED farblich nicht zu den restlichen LED an/in meinem PC. Die Lüfter von Antec und die LED von XSPC AGB haben das gleiche (dunkel)blau. Die LED die ich dazu gekauft habe ist im Vergleich richtig hellblau, fast schon weiss. Genauso wie die Enermax Everest. ich frage deshalb, weil die LED's bei euch gegen stärkere (mehr Candela) ausgetauscht worden sind.



Zu den Felxlights kann ich nur sagen, die sehen sehr schön blau aus. Die Single LEDs, wie auch schon die Dualleds, jetzt auch neu gekommen, haben also auch den hören mcd Wert. Der Enermaxlüfter ist leider ein wenig mehr ins Hellblau.



Ich denke alle anderen Posts wurden ja schon beantwortet.


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (30. Dezember 2009)

mmmhhh das ist doof das es nicht passen könnte weist du genaueres Wassermann@AT

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Dezember 2009)

Leider bin ich da auch nicht ganz so fit. Am besten du schriebst einmal eine E-Mail an unseren Techniker support@aquatuning.de der Kennt sich da wesentlich besser aus.


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2009)

Na dann vertraue ich euch beiden mal.  Jetzt muss nur das nötige Kleingeld vorhanden sein.


----------



## rabensang (30. Dezember 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Meine Club 3d wich auch leicht davon ab - passte dennoch.
> 
> Nur ein paar Bohrungen waren versetzt, bzw. nicht nutzbar.






B-rabbit1984 schrieb:


> mmmhhh das ist doof das es nicht passen könnte weist du genaueres Wassermann@AT
> 
> mfg



Guck euch mal zum Vergleich diese Bilder an:

gainward:

http://www.computerbase.de/bildstrecke/23512/17/http://www.computerbase.de/bildstrecke/23512/16/

Referenz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Dezember 2009)

Zum Ende des Jahres gibt es noch einmal ein kleines Bonbon für unsere Kunden:

*Inventurverkauf: Am 31.12.2009 noch einmal 10% auf alles!*

Aquatuning räumt sein Lager wegen bevorstehender Inventur. Am letzten Tag dieses Jahres gibt es daher 10% auf alles! Ausgenommen sind Gehäuse, Netzteile und Hardware. Der Gutscheincode "Phobya" ist von 0:00 Uhr - 23:59 Uhr am 31.12.2009 freigeschaltet und in allen Aquatuningshops einlösbar. Einfach den Code beim Bestellvorgang nach dem Login eingeben und die letzte Chance dieses Jahres auf einen fetten Rabatt sichern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (30. Dezember 2009)

Oh, dann werde ich wohl spontan meine Bestellung von gestern stornieren und am 31. nochmal bestellen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Dezember 2009)

Ok, dann gib mir mal deine Bestellnummer.


----------



## Nucleus (30. Dezember 2009)

87570

Danke Dir, ich hoffe Du fasst das nicht irgendwie als unverschämt auf...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Dezember 2009)

Kein Problem, ist ja dein gutes recht. Bestellung wurde storniert.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2009)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Silver XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Silver 45059 das erste Bild zeigt den AGB falsch herum, nur die Blende ist richtig.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Wassermann, ich hab mal ne Frage:
Gibt es für diesen AGB (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Silver XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Silver 45059) auch eine schwarze Frontblende, ich konnte bisher leider keine finden.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2009)

@BeachBoy08 der AGB ist leider EOL. Die schwarze Verison gibt es noch im Ausland z.b. bei highflow.nl. oder bei ebay.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hm Schade.
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!


Ab Montag werde ich wieder den Support übernehmen, heute möchte ich nur eines los werden:

*Aquatuning wünscht allen Kunden einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010*

Ein wunderbares Jahr 2009 neigt sich dem Ende zu: Vieles Neues wurde entwickelt, unser Programm hat sich vergrößert und mithilfe unserer Kunden haben wir unseren Horizont erweitern können! Doch blicken wir nicht nur zurück, sondern heißen auch die Zukunft willkommen! Wir haben wieder viele neue Aktionen sowie Produkte im neuen Jahr geplant, und einige großartige Ideen stehen bereits kurz vor der Umsetzung. Mit den Erfahrungen, die Wir im Jahre 2009 gesammelt haben, hoffen wir ihre Bedürfnisse in 2010 noch besser erfüllen zu können. Wir bedanken uns für ihr Vertrauen im Jahre 2009 und hoffen sie bald im Neuen Jahr wieder als Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke Dir!

Ich glaube, ich spreche für alle, die regelmäßig in diesem Thread unterwegs sind, wenn ich sage, dass ich Euch ebenfalls und vor allem Dir persönlich auch ein schönes neues Jahr wünsche. 

Ich bedanke mich für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Zusammenarbeit


----------



## _hellgate_ (31. Dezember 2009)

jap wünsch ich dir bzw uns allen hier auch


----------



## rabensang (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls bedanken und dir bzw. dem aquatuning.de-Team auch ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr sowie einen guten Rutsch wünschen.

MFG


----------



## xTc (31. Dezember 2009)

Hab die 10% Aktion noch schnell genutzt, da ich noch so einiges brauchte. 

Guten Rutsch, kommt heile ins neue Jahr damit meine Bestellung auch bearbeitet wird. 


Gruß


----------



## ole88 (31. Dezember 2009)

Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr, würde mich noch freuen wenn eine antwort auf meine PM kommt


----------



## Nucleus (2. Januar 2010)

Entschuldige bitte die Umstände, aber ich würde gern das Inno Protect aus meiner aktuellen Bestellung streichen:

Nummer ist die *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]87679

[/FONT]*Bitte lass' mir dann den neuen Gesamtbetrag zukommen, damit ich nächste Woche die Überweisung machen kann.


----------



## Xion4 (2. Januar 2010)

Hier auch nochmal ein Moin aus dem tiefsten hohen Norden. Achja, und ein frohes neues ebenso. Ich soll im Februar evtl. 3 i7 PCs auf WaKü umbauen, bzw. 2 umbauen und einen komplett neu bauen. Gibts bei euch auch die Möglichkeit auf nen Mengenrabatt???


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo!



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann, ich hab mal ne Frage:
> Gibt es für diesen AGB (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Silver XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Silver 45059) auch eine schwarze Frontblende, ich konnte bisher leider keine finden.



Den gab es mal, die ist allerdings EOL=End of Life!



Nucleus schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte die Umstände, aber ich würde gern das Inno Protect aus meiner aktuellen Bestellung streichen:
> 
> Nummer ist die *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]87679
> 
> [/FONT]*Bitte lass' mir dann den neuen Gesamtbetrag zukommen, damit ich nächste Woche die Überweisung machen kann.



Ich habe dir eine Mail geschrieben.



Xion4 schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal ein Moin aus dem tiefsten hohen Norden. Achja, und ein frohes neues ebenso. Ich soll im Februar evtl. 3 i7 PCs auf WaKü umbauen, bzw. 2 umbauen und einen komplett neu bauen. Gibts bei euch auch die Möglichkeit auf nen Mengenrabatt???



Ja, die gibt es. Am besten sie schreiben meinem Kollegen Herrn Klassen einmal eine E-Mail a.klassen@aquatuning.de bestellen sie ihm einen schönen Gruß von mir und er wird das ganze Projekt mit ihnen erarbeiten und kann bestimmt dann noch etwas für dich drehen.


Vielen Dank für eure Neujahresgrüße! Euch wünsche ich natürlich auch ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2010!


----------



## Moose83 (4. Januar 2010)

Euch auch allen ein gesundes neues!@Wassermann Ich habe vor kurzem bei euch bestellt.Nummer ist die hier:87126
Und zwar geht es um folgenden Artikel: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro light
Sie war 2 Tage im Betrieb und dann ist der Deckel aus heiteren Himmel einfach so gerissen.Wie funktioniert das bei euch mit Ersatz, bzw. Austausch, weil ich einen anderen Deckel möchte und zwar den hier:Aquacomputer aquacover DDC, Deckel für Laing- und Swiftech-Pumpen, G1/4
Ist das so möglich,wenn ein Aufpreis fällig würd bezahle ich den auch, aber kosten ja fast gleich?!
Achso und bei der Bestellung war noch dieser AGB mit bei:Cape Corp AGB2 Black
Durch den zieht meine Laing Luft ohne Ende an.Würdet ihr mir den auch tauschen gegen den hier:XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Silver?
Mfg


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Januar 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Den gab es mal, die ist allerdings EOL=End of Life!


Ja hab ich ja leider schon erfahren...  trotzdem danke für die Info.
Hab glücklicherweise noch einen bei ebay ergattern können...


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Wassermann@AT

Hab da mal ne kurze Frage!

Habe bei euch 2x GPU LN2 Pots bestellt und am 30.12 kam die E-Mail, dass sie rausgegangen sind nur sind sie bei mir nochnicht eingetroffen! Hängt das mit den ganzen Weihnachts/Neujahrslieferungen zusammen oder ist das unnormal?

PS: In euren Tracking-Zenter gibs auch einen Fehler bei meiner Paketnummer!

MFG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo Icke&Er!

Es wurden noch einige Pakete verpackt und abgeschlossen nachdem DHL letztes Jarh da war. Eigentlich sollte dann gestern die Sendung mit rausgegangen sein.

Normalerweise solltest du jetzt unter der Paketnummer etwas sehen? Wenn nicht gib mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer dann kann ich gucken was da los ist.


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo Wassermann@AT!
Hast du mich vergessen,hab gestern ja mein Problem geschildert.
Mfg


----------



## M59Deathman (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo Wassermann,

Mal ne kurze Frage. Bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzter einer aquaero 4.00 und aquastream, doch mich stört eines der beiden USB Kabel. Reicht es nicht auch nur das aquaero per USB anzuschließen und die Pumpe über das aquaero zu steuern. Oder gehen da Funktionen verloren?

Mfg Deathman


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Januar 2010)

Aquero mit USB verbinden und die AS XT mit dem Aquabus Kabel.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Moose83!

Ich habe dich tatsächlich überlesen, sorry, dass war nicht meine Absicht!

Wir sollten hier den Standard-Reklamationsweg gehen.

Hier findest du mehr über unseren Reklamationsweg:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Unter Downloads einfach das Serviceformular ausdrucken, ausfüllen und in die Rücksendung packen.

Und hier mehr über die kostenlose Rücksendung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung
Hier ebenfalls einfach alles ausfüllen, ausdrucken auf das Paket kleben und kostenlos bei der Post abgeben.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Wassermann.Und den Agb tauscht ihr mir den auch um?Sind ja noch keine 2 Wochen.
Also müsste ich dann 2 Pakete zu euch schicken oder wie?Weil das eine ist ja RMA und das andere FAG.


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

Kannst du denke ich in einem Paket schicken.  Einfach das Rücksendeformular ausfüllen und einen kleinen Brief dazu schreiben, in dem du beschreibst worum es geht.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Madz.Hat ja doch noch geklappt, Wassermann hat mich einfach übersehen.Also soll ich beides in ein Paket packen, und das RMA Formular nehmen?


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

Genau. Schreib am besten einen ~2Zeiler dazu, um zu erklären worum es genau geht.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2010)

Ja mach ich so, danke Madz.Will endlich die Laing wieder einbauen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Januar 2010)

Genau, dann läuft das!


----------



## schrotflinte56 (6. Januar 2010)

hallo.
kann mir der wassermann bitte helfen?
es geht um den reklamationsstatus meiner pumpe die leider kaputt ging.
da mein haupträchner doch jetzt schon ne weile auf dem trockenen sitzt
wann kommt sie zurück??

RMA Aquatuning KU 48716

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Januar 2010)

Die Pumpe wurde zum Hersteller zur Überprüfung eingeschickt. Das dauert seine Zeit, denke nächste Woche wissen wir mehr.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (6. Januar 2010)

danke!
werde bestimmt noch mal nächste woche nerven

mfg


----------



## xEbo (6. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr Infos ab wann die Aquaero 4.0 wieder verfügbar ist?

Ab wann habt ihr wieder NB BlackSilenPro PK1s lieferbar?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Januar 2010)

@schrotflinte56

Kein Problem, dann kann ich bestimmt schon mehr sagen.


@xEbo

Aquaero sieht nicht so gut aus, rechne mit Ende des Monats damit.

Die NB BlackSilenPro PK1 sollten eigentlich zwischen den Feiertagen schon kommen. Denke die kommen diese, Anfang nächster Woche wieder rein.


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2010)

Wie lang braucht Ihr im Normalfall für das zusammenpacken der Sendung nach Geldeingang? 

Gruß


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Januar 2010)

Bis das Packet vollständig verpackt und von der Versandfirma abgeholt wird.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Januar 2010)

@Wassermann@AT

hat sich erledigt! Ist alles da


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen xTc!

Im Normalfall 24Stunden, meist sind wir schneller.

Durch einen hohen Krankheitsstand und sehr vielen Aufträgen, verzögert sich leider ein im Moment wenig der Versand, wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen.


----------



## xTc (7. Januar 2010)

Mh, okay. Dann hoffe ich, das meine Sendung heute euren geiligen Hallen verlässt. 


MFG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Januar 2010)

Wir legen eine Samstagsschicht ein, dann sind wir ab Montag auf einen Nullstand und wieder so schnell wie ihr uns kennt!


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

eine Frage. Ich hatte eine kleine Bestellung aufgegeben und diese erhalten.

Nun hat sich leider raus gestellt das die Backplate für den Sockel 1156 nicht passt, das ganze wird zu dick und steht hinten am Gehäuse an. Ich habs nun also ohne Backplate montiert.

Die Backplate an sich war in einer Plastiktüte verschweißt welche ich natürlich zum probieren aufgeschnitten hab. Nehmt ihr die trotzdem zurück? Technisch und optisch nach wie vor wie aus dem Regal genommen ist sie selbstverständlich.

Gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo Hans_sein_Herbert!

Schreib am besten einmal eine E-Mail meine Kollegin Frau Weiss h.weiss@aquatuning.de die steck da besser drin als ich und die kann dir genau sagen was wir da machen.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (8. Januar 2010)

Man das geht ja fix hier! Besten Dank, werde ich machen. Ist zwar im Prinzip nur Kleinvieh aber das macht bekanntlich auch Mist!

Gruß


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2010)

Hiho, Christian! 

In der Buchhaltung ist wohl ein Fehler passiert.

Eben habe ich eine Mail bekommen, dass meine Zahlung unvollständig sei.

Du hattest meine Bestellung aktualisiert und das Inno Protect raus genommen.
Wenn ich mich bei Euch einlogge, sehe ich immer noch den alten Betrag bei der aktuellen Bestellung stehen und das IP ist noch drin.

Den neuen Betrag hattest Du mir am 04. per Mail zugesandt (Bestellnummer 87679).

Den Betrag aus der Mail habe ich vollständig überwiesen, habe es eben nochmal kontrolliert.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Januar 2010)

@Nucleus wenn du ne Bestellung aus dem Inline Shop nachträglich änderst, bleibt die Bestellung so stehen. Ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Nucleus (8. Januar 2010)

Jo, dachte ich mir schon, deswegen habe ich mir ja nichts dabei gedacht.

Immerhin hatte ich ja ne extra Mail mit ner neuen Rechnung bekommen, anhand derer ich die Überweisung gemacht habe.

Jetzt müssen die Jungs und Mädels bei AT nur noch blicken was Sache ist und mir das Päckchen schicken


----------



## M59Deathman (9. Januar 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Aquero mit USB verbinden und die AS XT mit dem Aquabus Kabel.



Danke


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. Januar 2010)

Wassermann hast du zufällig einen Liefertermin für die hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zalman Heatsinks ZM-RHS1 RAM Cooler Zalman Heatsinks ZM-RHS1 RAM Cooler 19009

Ich möchte nämlich nicht unbedingt wegen 6,50€ noch eine andere Bestellung aufgeben...


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn du es dazu schreibst bekommst du so eine kleine Bestellung(wenn möglich) auch als Brief geschickt, da wäre das nachbestellen nicht ganz so tragisch .


----------



## Moose83 (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo Wassermann@AT!Habt ihr meine RMA schon bearbeitet?Will endlich was neues bestellen


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. Januar 2010)

hallo.
hoffe das es gute news bei meiner rma gibt.
denn am freitag muss der rächner unbedingt wieder laufen ansonsten hab ich ein problem!

RMA Aquatuning KU 48716

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!



Nucleus schrieb:


> Hiho, Christian!
> 
> In der Buchhaltung ist wohl ein Fehler passiert.
> 
> ...



Wir ändern die Bestellungen nur in der Warenwirtschaft, nicht im Shop. Daher kommen hin uns wieder solche Mails obwohl alles gezahlt ist. Einfach ignorieren, deine Bestellung geht heute mit raus und sollte morgen bei dir ankommen.



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Wassermann hast du zufällig einen Liefertermin für die hier:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zalman Heatsinks ZM-RHS1 RAM Cooler Zalman Heatsinks ZM-RHS1 RAM Cooler 19009
> 
> Ich möchte nämlich nicht unbedingt wegen 6,50€ noch eine andere Bestellung aufgeben...



Hmmm, kann ich dir auch nichts zu sagen im Moment, sollte schon seit 2 Wochen bei uns sein…

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du es dazu schreibst bekommst du so eine kleine Bestellung(wenn möglich) auch als Brief geschickt, da wäre das nachbestellen nicht ganz so tragisch .



Das kann ich natürlich auch machen. Kostet der Versand nur 2,30€.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du es dazu schreibst bekommst du so eine kleine Bestellung(wenn möglich) auch als Brief geschickt, da wäre das nachbestellen nicht ganz so tragisch .



Ähm gib mir mal deine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer, dann guck eich mir das mal an.




schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> hallo.
> hoffe das es gute news bei meiner rma gibt.
> denn am freitag muss der rächner unbedingt wieder laufen ansonsten hab ich ein problem!
> 
> ...



Bisher habe ich keine Neuigkeiten für dich. Am Besten mal bei Alphacool anrufen, immer nerven, dass beschleunigt die Sache 
Habe das an unsere RMA Abteilung auch mal weitergegeben.


----------



## Nucleus (11. Januar 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Wir ändern die Bestellungen nur in der Warenwirtschaft, nicht im Shop. Daher kommen hin uns wieder solche Mails obwohl alles gezahlt ist. Einfach ignorieren, deine Bestellung geht heute mit raus und sollte morgen bei dir ankommen.



Hervorragend, vielen Dank


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. Januar 2010)

danke für den tip!
hab da mal angerufen...aber der kollege der für rma zuständig ist, ist leider nicht da... soll es später nochmal probieren.
ich werde die solange nerven bis ich das habe was ich will!

mfg


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. Januar 2010)

sorry für doppelpost....
aber habe die bei alphacool richtig genervt und musste erfahren das keine zutreffende pumpe von aquatunning bei denen angekommen ist.
was für mich bedeuted das ich wieder bei euch weitermachen muss.......
ich kann nur hervorheben das ich jetzt dringend auf diese angewiesen bin.
ihr werdet es wohl hinkriegen rauszufinden was mit der ist???

mfg


----------



## speedymike (11. Januar 2010)

lieber wassermann, ich hab 2 fragen zu den flex sleeves:
passt der 13mm über sata kabel und interne usb kabel (inkl anschluss)?
und habt ihr einen sleeve der über ein lüfter kabel (inkl anschluss!!) geht? ich möcht nur ungern den stecker vom 3pin lösen - dabei hab ich mir mal einen lüfter geschrottet ...

danke schon mal


----------



## Mr.Pyro (12. Januar 2010)

Wie stellst du dir das denn vor? Da ist der Sleeve doch immer viel zu groß für die Adern, das sieht doch nicht aus  Den Stecker wirst du wohl oder übel entfernen müssen. Dazu hat AT ja Werkzeug für alle Lebenslagen im Angebot. 

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen!



schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> sorry für doppelpost....
> aber habe die bei alphacool richtig genervt und musste erfahren das keine zutreffende pumpe von aquatunning bei denen angekommen ist.
> was für mich bedeuted das ich wieder bei euch weitermachen muss.......
> ich kann nur hervorheben das ich jetzt dringend auf diese angewiesen bin.
> ...



Auf Nachfrage in der RMA Abteilung wurde mir betätigt das das Paket nach Alphacool in den Versand gegangen ist. Nunhat meine interne Prüfung ergeben das dieses Paket auch bei dem Paketstau dabei war. Es ist wohl gestern, Samstag bei unserer Extraschicht verpackt wurden, versendet wurden. Sollte also heute, spätestens morgen bei Alphacool ankommen.

@speedymike
Ohne die Anschlüsse zu entfernen, würde ich auch keine Kabel sleeven, da gebe ich Mr.Pyro recht, das wird pfusch!

Mit diesem Werkzeug wird dir auf alle Fälle geholfen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## speedymike (12. Januar 2010)

passt der 13mm über sata kabel und interne usb kabel (inkl anschluss)?

und bei dem lüfterkabel kommt es drauf an wie blickdicht der sleeve ist. ausserdem sieht man das betreffende kabel überhaupt nicht, ginge mehr ums prinzip.

und hast du für Art.Nr.: 87071 einen liefertermin?


----------



## Nucleus (12. Januar 2010)

Hey Chris!

Bist Du sicher, dass mein Paket auf dem Weg ist?

Bei der Sendungsverfolgung steht seit Samstag das Folgende:



> Status:                                          Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor​                                                                                                      Status von:                     09.01.10 00:00
> Nächster Schritt:                       Das Paket wird beim Eintreffen im Paketzentrum gescannt.



Allem Anschein nach, habt Ihr es aufgegeben, doch die Post sitzt seitdem auf dem Paket herum...


----------



## h_tobi (12. Januar 2010)

Trau dem Trackingservice nicht zu viel.
Das gleiche hatte ich auch, plötzlich klingelte DHL an der Tür.


----------



## Nucleus (12. Januar 2010)

Dann wird es morgen wohl kommen.

Ja, der Tracking Service ist so ne Sache - aber so ungenau war er bei mir bislang noch nie.

Zumindest, dass es im Einlieferungszentrum, bzw. in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet wurde, stand immer da, sodass ich wusste an welchem Tag es kommt.


----------



## h_tobi (12. Januar 2010)

Dann viel Glück, das alles gut geht.


----------



## Nucleus (12. Januar 2010)

Danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo!



speedymike schrieb:


> passt der 13mm über sata kabel und interne usb kabel (inkl anschluss)?
> 
> und bei dem lüfterkabel kommt es drauf an wie blickdicht der sleeve ist. ausserdem sieht man das betreffende kabel überhaupt nicht, ginge mehr ums prinzip.



Es ist sehr sehr eng. Eine Nummer Größer wäre besser!



speedymike schrieb:


> und hast du für Art.Nr.: 87071 einen liefertermin?



Nein, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ein Teil der Bestellung ist schon da und das ist die Nachlieferung. Vor nächste Woche auf gar keinen Fall, eher später!


----------



## RomeoJ (12. Januar 2010)

Hey, 

Ich habe heute die CPC 12.7mm bekommen, und muss sagen das sie ziemlich gross...äh...riesig..äh..extrem aussehen...

Folgendes habe ich mir bestellt udn heuet bekommen...

2x...

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Kupplung Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Kupplung 65019

und 2x...

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Stecker Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Stecker 65020


..Ich würde die gerne umtauschen gegen die Koolance Schnellkupplungen...

2x...

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (3/8") Stecker (High Flow) Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (3/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3 65110

und 2x den hier bitte...

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...3-8--OD-5-8---Kupplung--High-Flow----VL3.html

Meine Frage nun, wie soll ich am Besten verfahren..??

grtz

RomeoJ


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Januar 2010)

Hier findest du mehr über unseren Reklamationsweg:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Unter Downloads einfach das Rücksendeformular ausdrucken, ausfüllen und in die Rücksendung packen.

Und hier mehr über die kostenlose Rücksendung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung
Hier ebenfalls einfach alles ausfüllen, ausdrucken auf das Paket kleben und kostenlos bei der Post abgeben.

Rücksendungen im Rahmen des FAG sind erst ab einem Warenwert von 40€ kostenlos! 


Parallel kannst du schon den neuen Kühler bei uns bestellen und du kreuzt dann einfach bei dem Rücksendeformular an: Mit neuer Bestellung verrechnen.

Wir kommen dann auf dich zu wenn die Rücksendung bei uns angekommen ist.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Januar 2010)

Nun ist es endlich soweit

*Neue UNC Schrauben bei Aquatuning eingetroffen*

UNC 6-32: Diese Gewindegröße hat uns lange Kopfschmerzen bereitet, da in Deutschland so gut wie keine passenden Schrauben zu bekommen sind und wir diese für unsere XSPC und Swiftech-Radiatoren uvm. so dringend benötigten. Nun haben wir uns gedacht, wir machen es gleich richtig und geben den Auftrag weiter an das Herstellerkonsortium Phobya. Was dabei herausgekommen ist sind schwarze Schrauben mit einen für die Radiatorenmontage optimal ausgearbeiteten Kopf und Kreuzschlitz in den benötigen Längen 5, 30, 35 & 40mm. Das komplette Sortiment ist nun hier zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Wassermann@AT,

ich bin gerade dabei mir eine Wakü auf eurer Seite zusammenzustellen. Dem Lieferumfang des "Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3" kann ich nicht so recht entnehmen ob man jetzt noch extra eine Halterung zu Befestigung auf dem Mainboard(Federn,Schrauben,Unterlegscheiben,Backplate) mitbestellen muss oder nicht. Welche Teile umfasst "Montagematerial"?


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Januar 2010)

Das einzige was du extra bestellen musst ist die Backplate, denn das restliche Montagematerial was zur Installation benötigt wird ist schon dabei, sogar ein Inbus. Hab auch den Heatkiller.


----------



## ATB (24. Januar 2010)

Super Info! Dank dir, ConNerVos


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen DerMarodeur!

ConNerVos hat recht, das stimmt alles so! Anschlüsse benötigst du noch, klar


----------



## C43Z42 (26. Januar 2010)

Wird dieser Artikel nachbestellt?
Wenn ja wie lange wird es vorausichtlich dauern bis er im Shop wieder zu haben ist?
(Gestern war noch ein Stück da -.-)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance MVR-100 Mosfet-Kühler Koolance MVR-100 Mosfet-Kühler 15140


----------



## NOOKYN (26. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir sind noch 2 Stk verfügbar wenn ich auf deinen Link klicke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ja, 2 Stück sind noch Lagernd. Mehr kommen wohl in den nächsten Tagen laut Einkauf.


----------



## C43Z42 (26. Januar 2010)

jetzt steht bei mir auch wieder 2?!
naja wayne heut mittag wars kein und ausgeschrieben mit "Liefertermin überschritten" XD 

Danke für die aantwort


----------



## MetallSimon (28. Januar 2010)

bei dem anschluss: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - PrimoChill 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss 90° G1/4 (Kunststoff) Schwarz (High-Flow) PrimoChill 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss 90° G1/4 (Kunststoff) Schwarz (High-Flow) 63152 steht,dass man das am besten mit teflonband abdichtet.
kann man da auch einfach einen o-ring nehmen oder wird das damit nicht dicht??


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Januar 2010)

Das Problem was ich sehe, ist das bei diesen Winkeln keine Auflagekante vorhanden ist wo der O-Ring sich zwischen legen kann.

Du kannst es probieren, aber empfehlen würde ich dir alternativ das: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Loctite Dichtfaden 150m Loctite Dichtfaden 150m 32130
oder das hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Loxeal Rohrgewindedichtung DVGW-zugelassen für Wasser 50ml Loxeal Rohrgewindedichtung DVGW-zugelassen für Wasser 50ml 32111


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Januar 2010)

So ich mal wieder. 

Bei dieser Überschrift ist das "Aluminium" verwirred. Der AGb ist ja aus Plexi und nicht Alu. Bei Dual Split steht "Alu Front". 

Die EK Backplates #1 & #2 sind keine RAM Backplates sondern nur ne Backplates. Ebenfalls verwirred. 

*EDIT:* bei diesen Lüftern steht in der Überschrift 140x140x25mm es sind aber nur 20mm Bauhöhe.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (31. Januar 2010)

Hi Wassermann,

Hab in meiner bestllung (Bestellnr: 89962) leider etwas vergessen, und zwar das hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p7730_Scythe-Kama-Stay.html
Könntest du das bitte noch zusätzlich hinzufügen? Wäre echt klasse.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Februar 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> So ich mal wieder.
> 
> Bei dieser Überschrift ist das "Aluminium" verwirred. Der AGb ist ja aus Plexi und nicht Alu. Bei Dual Split steht "Alu Front".



Ok, haben wir geändert.



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die EK Backplates #1 & #2 sind keine RAM Backplates sondern nur ne Backplates. Ebenfalls verwirred.



Hmmm, das ist von EK so übernommen:
EK-FC5870 RAM Backplate - Nickel-Plated



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> *EDIT:* bei diesen Lüftern steht in der Überschrift 140x140x25mm es sind aber nur 20mm Bauhöhe.



Oh, habe ich gleich mal geändert! Danke für die Hinweise!



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann,
> 
> Hab in meiner bestllung (Bestellnr: 89962) leider etwas vergessen, und zwar das hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kama Stay Scythe Kama Stay 17086
> Könntest du das bitte noch zusätzlich hinzufügen? Wäre echt klasse.



Ok, die Bestellung wurde erweitert und ich habe sie der Versandabteilung übergeben. Sie sollte morgen spätestens übermorgen bei ihnen eingehen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Februar 2010)

Dankeschön, hab grad mal geschaut, wird gepackt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Februar 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hmmm, das ist von EK so übernommen:
> EK-FC5870 RAM Backplate - Nickel-Plated


Die HD 5850/70 haben auf der Rückseite keine RAM-Bausteine.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Februar 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die HD 5850/70 haben auf der Rückseite keine RAM-Bausteine.



Ich verstehe dich schon, aber ich sehe schon wieder mein Postfach: "sind das jetzt andere!?" ...


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Februar 2010)

Dann schreib: "Ja, ist jetzt die verbesserte Version".


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Februar 2010)

Hehehe, ne Scherz bei Seite, wir müssen uns da nach dem Hersteller richten.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Februar 2010)

Ein nettes Gimmick für alle Waküliebhaber:

*Neue 140mm Radiator-Schablonen zum Download bei Aquatuning verfügbar​*
Die 120mm Radiatorenschablonen fanden in den letzten Wochen und Monaten so viel Anklang, dass wir uns nun einmal hingesetzt haben und für die immer beliebter werdenden 140mm Radiatoren ebenfalls solche Schablonen angefertigt haben. Das Prinzip ist einfach: Diese Schablonen können einfach heruntergeladen und 1:1 ausgedruckt werden. Die Einsatzmöglichkeiten sind vielfältig: Angefangen vom vorherigen Sicherstellen, dass der Radiator passt bis hin zur Nutzung als Bohrschablone, die Schablonen sind immer nützlich. Hier finden sie alle Schablonen als Download.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. Februar 2010)

Nach einigen auf und ab knapp an der Grenze haben wir es nun endlich geschafft:

*Aquatuning knackt die 5000-Artikel-Marke!​*
Das neue Jahr ist noch ganz frisch, da haben wir von der Firma Aquatuning für unsere Kunden unser Sortiment weiter aufgestockt und die Grenze von 5000 Onlineartikeln geknackt! Hierbei handelt es sich immer um Lagerware, wenn sie gerade ausverkauft ist, kommt sie mit Sicherheit bald wieder rein. Wir ruhen uns nun aber nicht auf unser Lorbeeren aus, die 6000 Artikel sind fest ins Auge gefasst! Viel Spaß beim Shoppen wünscht ihnen ihr Wasserkühlungs- und Moddingdistributor hier in unserem Onlineshop!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nucleus (3. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## ole88 (4. Februar 2010)

hi wassermann, ich hab bei euch die phobya lüfter nano gekauft und heute weil ich denn radi sauber gemacht habe denn propeller kopf abgemacht, danach wieder drauf und jetzt schleift irgendwas nur ich find es nicht, vorher war es ganz normal, weißt du was das sein könnte? eventuell neuer lüfter? hoffe du weißt weiter, danke.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo ole88!

Da möchte ich dich gerne an meine Kollegin aus der Reklamationsabteilung weiterleiten. Frau Weiss h. Weiss@aquatuning.de


----------



## ole88 (5. Februar 2010)

aso und nen lösungsvorschlag hast du nich? vorher hat der ja nich schleifgeräusche von sich gegeben, hab den ja schon zwei dreimal fürs reinigen auseinander gehabt


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Februar 2010)

Nee, keine Ahnung... Sprich am Besten mal mit meiner Kollegin


----------



## h_tobi (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Wassermann,
habe heute mein Paket bekommen.
Auftragsnummer: 1921932735
Leider ist ein Teil falsch dabei.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Artikel Nummer 82228 soll ein Adapter in UV BLAU sein, in der Tüte ist aber ein UV GRÜNER ADAPTER drin.
Die Artikelnummer ist richtig, der Artikel aber falsch. Ich möchte sie bitten mir
einen UV BLAUEN Adapter nach zu senden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo h_tobi!

Ich werde das bei uns mal prüfen und dir dann nachsenden. 

Aber die Auftragsnummer ist komisch, finde da nichts. Guck mal oben recht auf deine Rechnung, da steht deien Kundennummer, dann gehen ich das an.


----------



## h_tobi (8. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank,
die KD. Nr. ist 42949


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Februar 2010)

Hmmm, ich glaube die Nummer ist nicht die richtige. Unter der Kundennummer finde ich den Anschluss nicht und auch Tobi heist der Kunde nicht!?


----------



## h_tobi (8. Februar 2010)

Ups, sorry, 
habe die falsche Rechnung erwischt, ist die vom anderen Teil,
das ich hier im Forum gekauft habe.
Meine lag direkt drunter hier die richtige KD-Nr. 50665


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Februar 2010)

Jetzt haben wirs, war ein Lagerfehler... Ich schicke dir heute einen neuen Anschluss zu.


----------



## h_tobi (8. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank,
bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## chefmarkus (9. Februar 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Ein nettes Gimmick für alle Waküliebhaber:
> 
> *Neue 140mm Radiator-Schablonen zum Download bei Aquatuning verfügbar​*
> 
> ...


@Wassermann
 Super Sache, genau das was ich die ganze Zeit gesucht habe, aber...
... habt ihr vielleicht sooo viel "Langeweile" das ihr die Schablone für den 560er auch noch machen möchtet? 
Könnt Ihr passend dazu auch Radiatorblenden für einen 560er Radi organisieren? Zur Zeit kommen eigentlich nur fast runde Ausschnitte mit den klassischen Rundgittern in Frage oder ein selbstgelasertes Blech, was nicht jeder machen kann...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo chefmarkus!

Im Moment bieten wir keine 560iger Radiatoren an, daher wird die Baustelle eher aufgeschoben...

Aber es gibt trotzdem etwas was euch Interessieren dürfte:

*PCGHX startet große HWBOT OC-Wettbewerb​*
Wasserkühlung und Overclocking sind zwei Dinge die einfach zusammen gehören! Das Team von PCGH hat nun in Zusammenarbeit mit dem PCGHX-Forum einen großen Übertaktungs-Wettbwerb ins Leben gerufen, an welchem Jeder teilnehmen kann! Es gibt tolle Preise zu gewinnen, und selbstverständlich hat Aquatuning Einiges beigesteuert! Hier sind die Teilnahmebedingungen und hier der Diskussionsthread zu finden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo Wassermann! 

Ich habe heute mal wieder etwas bei Aquatuning bestellt (11. Februar 2010) und würde gerne wissen, ob das morgen (12. Februar 2010) schon verschickt wird . Ist alles mehrfach auf Lager. Möchte nur mal nachfragen deshalb, damit ich schonmal meine Wasserkühlung zerlegen kann, damit ich nen kleinen Vorsprung habe . Wäre super, wenn du mir das mitteilen könntest. Hoffe, das Paket kommt dann schon am Samstag... 

Kundennummer:      *43663
*Bestellnummer: *90926
*
(die 3 versch. Anschlussarten 13/10, 2x LED's weiß und der Masterkleer Schlauch transparent )

Vielen Dank schonmal 


Viele Grüße,

Clemens A.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo Gnome!

Es ist schon in der Versandabteilung, allerdings kommt DHL heute früher. Ich würde dir Raten, wenn du bis heute Nachmittag keine Versandmail bekommen hast, lass lieber deinen Rechner zusammengebaut.


----------



## Gnome (12. Februar 2010)

Ok hab vielen Dank . Ich warte noch bis so 16 Uhr, wenn keine Mail da ist, lass ich ihn mal zusammengebaut .


----------



## Gnome (12. Februar 2010)

Habe immernoch keine Mail erhalten....wieso dauert das dieses mal so lange? Ist seit 9 Uhr oder so doch schon in der Versandabwicklung...und im Konto steht immernoch "wird gepackt". 



///Edit:

na toll...soeben erfahren, dass ihr Freitags nur bis um 3 arbeitet.


----------



## computertod (13. Februar 2010)

Hi, ich bräuchte für meine Eheim 1046 ein Einlass adapter und einen Pumpenaufsatz. könnt ihr die zwei teile auch billiger als für 5€ versenden? weil so groß sind die 2 Teile ja auch nicht.


----------



## McZonk (13. Februar 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> Hi, ich bräuchte für meine Eheim 1046 ein Einlass adapter und einen Pumpenaufsatz. könnt ihr die zwei teile auch billiger als für 5€ versenden? weil so groß sind die 2 Teile ja auch nicht.


Da WE ist und Christian vermutlich nicht reinschaut:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1500569-post14.html
Ja, das geht - schau mal in den Fred hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/88060-bestellt-jmd-demnaechst-hw.html

Kommt dann bei 2 Eur irgendwas raus.

und *@Christian: *Ihr solltet den vergünstigten Versand bei Kleinteilen irgendwie mal besser integrieren. Die Fragen dazu kommen ja öfters


----------



## computertod (14. Februar 2010)

hm, ok
das hab ich nicht gewusst. werd ich denn mal versuchen


----------



## Gnome (14. Februar 2010)

Ruf doch mal den netten Bestellservice bei AT an und frag nach, ob die das ganze vergünstigt in LUPO schicken können .


----------



## Yenlowang (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich habe über die Adventsaktion damals diesen Schlauch mitbestellt.   

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch 16/10mm klar (3/8"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) Clear 59063

Nun musst Ich beim anpassen der UV-Leds feststellen der is ja UV aktiv und zwar in nem sehr hellen blau. 

Ist das normal für den Schlauch oder einfach nur nen Fehler passiert?  
Ich wollt mir demnächst mehr davon bestellen weil Ich sonst voll zufrieden damit war. Bin mir aber nu nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Madz (15. Februar 2010)

Es gibt ihn als UV Aktiv Clear und ohne UV. Wahrscheinlich wurde deiner nur falsch geliefert.


----------



## Acid (15. Februar 2010)

Dass ist wirklich sehr doof dass man für so kleine teile wie z.b. mal einen anschluss den man dringend benötigt, soviel versand bezahlen muss....
Und wenn mans wirklich dringend benötigt kommt noch der nn zuschlag drauf, somit zahlt man 5 mal soviel versandkosten wie dass produkt eigl wert ist....

Ich verstehe nicht warum man als zahlungsmethode nicht rechnung anbietet.... bei 1st bestellungen ok... aber gerade bei stammkunden ka ab 5 bestellungen sollte man doch dieses vertrauen dem kunden entgegenbringen können........


----------



## Yenlowang (15. Februar 2010)

Madz schrieb:


> Es gibt ihn als UV Aktiv Clear und ohne UV. Wahrscheinlich wurde deiner nur falsch geliefert.



Jap is wohl so.

Dieses "marineblau" hat mich da doch sehr verwundert war einfach zu hell um wirklich gewollt zu sein. Reviews sei dank konnt Ich wunderbar vergleichen.

Beim nächsten mal teste ich lieber direkt


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> Dass ist wirklich sehr doof dass man für so kleine teile wie z.b. mal einen anschluss den man dringend benötigt, soviel versand bezahlen muss....


Briefversand wird auf Anfrage gemacht und kostet wirklich nicht die Welt  .


----------



## Acid (15. Februar 2010)

ich habe letztens angefragt, ob versand auf rechnung möglich wäre oder eine andere versandart außer vorkasse, weil ich nur 1x anschluss bestellen muss........ dies wurde abgelehnt........... soviel dazu....

und @ olstyle... selbst wenn briefversand möglich ist so muss dieser ja auch per nn bestellt werden was ja mindestens 7 euro aufschlag kostet und vorkasse dauert mindestens 3 tage länger.... sofern man nicht die möglichkeit hat paypal zu nutzen was ja viele nicht haben!

Ich mein für die versandkosten kann aquatuning auch nichts dass ist mir schon bewusst...... aber ich denke einfach man könnte wie es in vielen anderen shops üblich ist und z.b. besonders bei kleinen bestellungen < 50 euro ab der 5 oder meinetwegen auch 10 bestellung, rechnung mit anbieten... fände ich definitiv am komfortabelsten...


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

Wenn Du Wassermann aus dem hiesigen Support-Thread gefragt hättest, wäre das sicher gegangen.

Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass sie das machen...


----------



## Acid (15. Februar 2010)

kannte den thread da noch nicht  werde es beim nächsten mal aber auf jedenfall versuchen.......


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> und @ olstyle... selbst wenn briefversand möglich ist so muss dieser ja auch per nn bestellt werden was ja mindestens 7 euro aufschlag kostet und vorkasse dauert mindestens 3 tage länger.... sofern man nicht die möglichkeit hat paypal zu nutzen was ja viele nicht haben!


Die Möglichkeit Paypal zu nutzen sollte seit der Einführung von Giropay so ziemlich jeder haben. Ob man das dann auch möchte ist natürlich wieder eine andere Frage.

Einen Handel mit Vorkasse per Überweisung und Briefversand hab ich übrigens auch schon in insgesamt drei Tagen abgeschlossen(also Bestellung bis Lieferung).

Bestellung auf Rechnung ist natürlich sicher die entspannteste Variante, allerdings auch bei anderen Shops nicht wirklich Gang und gäbe(wo geht das überhaupt?).


----------



## Acid (15. Februar 2010)

ja ich weiß, ist leider nicht gang und gäbe... ist auch irgendwo nachvollziehbar..... deshalb dachte ich ja so ab der 10 bestellung, somit hat man ja auch mehr vertrauen zum kunden.......

mhh z.b. okaysoft (spieleversand) bietet glaub rechnung ab der 5 bestellung an, united hardware bietet ab 1 bestellung rechnung an.....


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

Geht sogar bei Amazon 

Immerhin gibt es Leute, die bei AT schon mehrere hundert oder gar tausend Ocken haben liegen lassen.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

Am sinnvollsten finde ich noch die Zahlung per Lastschrift, wie es Conrad, Reichelt, Pollin, Pearl und
einige mehr machen.
Dann kann das Material am gleichen Tag versendet werden und nach 3-5 Tagen nach Versand
abgebucht werden.
Auf die Art bestelle ich am Liebsten.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen!

@computertod
Ja, wir können dir das per Brief zusenden, 2,30€ kostet das. Schreib mir mal per PN deine letzte Bestell- oder Kundennummer und den/die Artikel die du gerne möchtest, dann mache ich das fertig.



Yenlowang schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe über die Adventsaktion damals diesen Schlauch mitbestellt.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, eigentlich sollte der transparent sein, nicht Clear blue. Ich vermute jetzt auch das Problem von Madz. Ist das schlimm? Der Schlauch den du bekommen hast ist viel teurer.




Acid schrieb:


> Dass ist wirklich sehr doof dass man für so kleine teile wie z.b. mal einen anschluss den man dringend benötigt, soviel versand bezahlen muss....
> Und wenn mans wirklich dringend benötigt kommt noch der nn zuschlag drauf, somit zahlt man 5 mal soviel versandkosten wie dass produkt eigl wert ist....
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht warum man als zahlungsmethode nicht rechnung anbietet.... bei 1st bestellungen ok... aber gerade bei stammkunden ka ab 5 bestellungen sollte man doch dieses vertrauen dem kunden entgegenbringen können........



Problem ist der bei Briefversand das das Paket unversichert ist. Das macht die Rechtslage nicht sehr einfach… Daher bieten wir das in der Regel nur in Anfrage/Ausnahmefällen an.

„Rechnungslieferung“ bieten wir im Moment im Endkundenbereich nicht an. Hierbei müssen noch einige Grundlagen geschaffen, ist aber in Planung und wird bestimmt auch noch kommen. Stichwort „Inkasso“. Wenn man Ausnahmen zulässt artet das schnell in manchen Augen in Willkür aus…
@ h_tobi: Bei Lastschrift ist das das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Gnome (18. Februar 2010)

Grüß dich Wassermann!

Ich hab zur Reklamation am Montag nen Repack Cooling SLot In eingeschickt. Habs der Frau Helene Weiss schon mitgeteilt gehabt. Leider ist das Paket bis heute noch nicht angekommen. Das Problem ist, ich habs unversichert losgeschickt und ich könnte um jeden Preis wetten, dass DHL es versiebt hat. Wunderschön....29 Euro hin. Naja was solls. Ist auch nicht die Welt, bei 29 Euro gehts noch. Jedenfalls hab ich dem netten Herrn am Telefon nochmal gefragt vorhin obs da is, er hat gesagt leider nicht und ich hab ihm dann gesagt, dass ich nen neuen Repack bestelle und es super wäre, falls der alte kommt, ich ne Überweisung vom alten auf mein Konto bekomme. Er hat gesagt es is kein Problem, ich erhalte dann ne E-Mail falls er denn noch kommen sollte und da steht dann alles weitere drinne. Super Service schonmal echt nett .

Ich hab jetzt auch nen neuen Repack Cooling Slot in bestellt und da letzte Woche Freitag bzw. Donnerstag mein Paket nicht rausging (da hatte ich auch schon was bestellt also die neuen Anschlüsse) und ich mich bisschen geärgert habe, weil ich Mittwoch (22 Uhr) bestellt habe möcht ich heute beim Repack fragen, ob der wenigstens diese Woche noch heute rausgeht, damit ich das Teil am Wochenende habe. Das wär echt super, weil sonst muss ich wieder auf Dienstag warten und darauf hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine so richtige Lust. Es ist ja auch nur 1 Artikel was über 10 mal verfügbar ist bei euch. 

Hoffe das Teil geht heute noch raus....ich brauch meinen Rechner dringend wieder 

Kundennummer: 43663
Bestellnummer: 91383

Hab vor knapp 2 Stunden bestellt...steht aber immernoch im WW importiert.


Vielen Dank schonmal!!

Grüßle,

Gnome.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Februar 2010)

Ok, ich habe das an die Versandabteilung weitergeleitet, du solltest das eigentlich spätestens Samstag bei dir haben.


----------



## Gnome (18. Februar 2010)

Super! Riesen riesen Dank an dich Wassermann!! 

Mal noch ne Frage zu dem neuen PrimoChill Fertiggemisch. Taugt das was? 

Also ist die Konsistenz etc. gut? Zu empfehlen das Fertiggemisch? Hab mir überlegt das demnächst mal noch zu bestellen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Februar 2010)

Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit schonmal eine Charge hier und die sind sehr gut verkauft wurden und es gab keinerlei negative Feedbacks. Also kann ich beruhigt sagen: Geiles Zeug


----------



## Gnome (18. Februar 2010)

Na das hör ich doch gerne! 

Dann bestell ich mir demnächst mal Steel Blue ich muss nur erstmal wieder bisschen sparen . Der neue Repack hat mir meine Finanzen durcheinander gebracht 

Jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt: Ich verschicke nie wieder unversichert 



///Edit: Puhhh...Paket wurde von DHL jetzt doch geliefert. Hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht. Hab dennoch mir nen neuen Repack bestellt. Frau Helene Weiss meint komischerweise, dass der Fehler nicht erkennbar ist, obwohl der Fehler deutlich erkennbar ist.....sonst hätte ich den AGB ja nicht zurückgeschickt...


///Edit 2: Ok AGB Fehler wurde akzeptiert. Erhalte eine Überweisung, weil ich ja einen neuen Repack schon bestellt habe . Super!! Danke Aquatuning. Paket wurde auch heute schon verschickt!


----------



## xEbo (18. Februar 2010)

Hey Wassermann,

wie siehts bei euch aus wenn ihr bestimmte Artikel nicht im Sortiment habt, man die aber gerne haben würde.

In meinem Fall ist es dass Komplettset von Koolance für das Asus Rampage 2 Extreme oder das Bitspower Black Freezer for Asus Rampage II Extreme - AIX58NSE.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit dass ihr das in Absehbarer Zeit im Sortiment habt oder gibt es die Möglichkeit dass ihr das für mich bestellt (zu einem guten Preis versteht sich  )?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



xEbo schrieb:


> Hey Wassermann,
> 
> wie siehts bei euch aus wenn ihr bestimmte Artikel nicht im Sortiment habt, man die aber gerne haben würde.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich bin ich für Sortimentserweiterungen immer zu haben und gehe da natürlich auch gerne drauf ein.

Leider führen wir keine Geschäftsbeziehungen zu Bitspower, daher kann ich das gewünschte Teil nicht besorgen.


@Gnome
Freut mich zu hören das alles geklappt hat!


----------



## Gnome (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Wassermann!

Ich habe mal eine klitze kleine Bitte. Ich hab dir am 18. Februar, also letzten Donnerstag eine E-Mail an c.schultze@aquatuning.de geschickt. Bisher leider noch keine Antwort und ich wollte dich fragen, ob du eventuell mal reinschnuppern könnstest in die E-Mail. Ist aber nicht dringend! 

Danke!


Viele Grüße,

Gnome.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Das bin ich 

War letzte Woche nur Donnerstag da und konnte gestern nicht alles abarbeiten. Versuch heute durchzukommen.


----------



## Gnome (23. Februar 2010)

Grüß dich Wassermann!

Kein Problem . Ich wollt dir nur bescheid geben, dass ich dir ne Mail geschrieben habe und ich nicht in Vergessenheit gerate 


Viele Grüße,

Gnome.


----------



## Mr.Pyro (23. Februar 2010)

Für die Rabattjunkies unter euch 
[Aktion] Frühlingsrabattaktion vom Aquatuning und OverclockingStation - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide

mfg


----------



## Gnome (23. Februar 2010)

Schade, dass ich zurzeit ganz schön blank bin...sonst hätt ich gerne was demnächst bei AT bestellt. Bräuchte da eigl. noch bisschen was, u.A. wollt ich das PrimoChill Wasser mal austesten . Mist...so ne Gelegenheit kommt immer dann wenn ich arm bin . Als Schüler hats man nich leicht


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte euch von einer anderen Aktion Berichten die uns sehr am Herzen liegt:

*Aquatuning unterstützt Kinderkrebsforschung*

Die Krebvorsorge und -bekämpfung ist ein Thema welches Jeden interessieren sollte. So auch Uns bei Aquatuning. Gerade wenn es unsere jüngsten Mitmenschen trifft, so muss dort reagiert und geholfen werden. In Zusammenarbeit mit Casemodder "Lower" wird ein Unikat gebaut welches wenn es fertig ist in einem bekannten Auktionshaus zur Versteigerung zur Verfügung gestellt. Der komplette Erlös wird der Krebsforschung des St. Anna Kinderspitals in Wien gestiftet. Wer sehen möchte wie das Projekt voran geht, kann Dieses bei PC Games Hardware verfolgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (25. Februar 2010)

Sehr tolles Projekt! Finde sowas für Spendenaktionen immer super! Das werd ich gespannt mitverfolgen


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Februar 2010)

dieses Bundle ist in der falschen Sektion gelandet Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool XTREME DUAL 240 "Standard Bundle" mit 2x Be Quiet Case Fan Silent Wings USC T12025-L MagiCool XTREME DUAL 240 "Standard Bundle" mit 2x Be Quiet Case Fan Silent Wings USC T12025-L 35242


----------



## Phenom2 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Wäre für diesen Warenkorb eine Versandermäßigung möglich( als Lupo oder Warensendung kriegt man sowas ja sicher durch 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1269639ea5aa91035b6223f968cf587c

Vielen Dank im Vorraus schonmal


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. März 2010)

Guten Morgen!

@KingPiranhas
Danke für den Hinweis, habe ich verschoben.

@Phenom2
Als Brief wäre ne alternative, aber im Lager haben sie mir gesagt "Das wird eng..." Ich denke mit 3,49€ beim normalen Paketversand sind wir hier besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Phenom2 (1. März 2010)

3,49 mit welcher Zahlungsart?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. März 2010)

per Vorkasse DHL wenn die Lieferung in .de bleibt


----------



## Phenom2 (1. März 2010)

Alles klar, würd die Bestellung dann über dich laufen oder über den Shopp ganz normal?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. März 2010)

Bestell ganz normal übern Shop.


----------



## ATB (2. März 2010)

Hallo Wasserman,
der Zern GPU Wak Rev. 2 ist ja mit "Liefertermin überschritten" gekennzeichnet. Ist dir irgendwas bekannt, wann der Kühler wieder auf Lager sein wird?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. März 2010)

Hallo!

Kann ich nicht genau sagen, allerdings wird unser Einkauf einen neuen Liefertermin erfragen.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


----------



## Icke&Er (2. März 2010)

Da ich das mit der Rabataktion erst mitbekommen habe wo ich die Bestellung schon abgeschickt hatte, wollte ich mal kackfrech fragen was man da machen kann!

Frage das auch nur, weil meine Bestellung über 325€ war! Villt gibs ja ne Möglichkeit 

MFG


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. März 2010)

Stornieren.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. März 2010)

Ist ja am nächsten Tag schon rausgegangen und das fände ich gegenüner AT auch unfair!
Wenn es ne Möglichkeit gibt wäre AT perfekt, aber sonst nehme ich es so hin! 

MFG


----------



## S1L3Nt (7. März 2010)

Was kostet der Versand bei dem Warenkorb(ermäßigung möglich?)
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/7cc5f86f7a1b06e4f20ca9eae9279ce8


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. März 2010)

Guten Morgen!

@ Icke&Er
Siehe PN

@ S1L3Nt
Bestell einfach übern Onlineshop und schick mir deine Bestellnummer, ich überarbeite das. Per Brief sind das dann 2,30€ Versandkosten.


----------



## Gnome (12. März 2010)

Hallo Wassermann!

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem aktuellen Innovatek Protect IP Konzentrat für dest. Wasser. Ich hab so ne derartige Schaumbildung, dass in meinem Repack die ganze rechte obere Seite voll mit Schaum ist. Ich weiß nicht wieso das ist. Ich hatte zuvor auch Innovatek Protect IP mit dest. Wasser 1:3 gemischt (1 Teil Konzentrat, 3 Dest. Wasser) und da hatte ich 0 Schaumbildung. Erst seit dem 500ml Innovatek Protect IP was letztens im Phobya Paket war...

Was kann ich dagegen machen? Denn der Schaum ist jetzt beim Repack auf der oberen Seite und wenn der festtrocknet, frisst sich das definitiv wieder in den Plexiglasdeckel hinein, so wie beim letzten Repack.....

Hab jetzt auch bis 0,5cm unterhalb der Oberkante aufgefüllt, dennoch ne starke Schaumbildung....


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. März 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Gnome schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann!
> 
> Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem aktuellen Innovatek Protect IP Konzentrat für dest. Wasser. Ich hab so ne derartige Schaumbildung, dass in meinem Repack die ganze rechte obere Seite voll mit Schaum ist. Ich weiß nicht wieso das ist. Ich hatte zuvor auch Innovatek Protect IP mit dest. Wasser 1:3 gemischt (1 Teil Konzentrat, 3 Dest. Wasser) und da hatte ich 0 Schaumbildung. Erst seit dem 500ml Innovatek Protect IP was letztens im Phobya Paket war...
> 
> ...



Das habe ich so auch noch nicht mitbekommen. Hat sich denn das mit dem Schaum gelegt? Wurden neue Komponenten verbaut?


----------



## Gnome (15. März 2010)

Nur der Phobya Radi und seitdem hab ich das Wasser nicht gewechselt. Der Schaum legt sich immer wenn der Rechner aus ist so um 70-80%. Am Ende des Tages is wieder recht viel aber stören so an sich tut es nicht. Ich werd mal sehen ich wechsel, wenn ich demnächst mirn neues Board hole und bei dir noch nen neuen Alphacool Yellowstone rot/schwarz bestelle, nochmal das wasser und mach dann einfach ne Mischung 3/4: 3 1/4 einfach. Also 3/4 von 1 Teil Innovatek Protect IP und 3 1/4 Teile Dest. Wasser. Dann sollte der Schaumeffekt geringer sein. Zuvor spül ich alle Komponenten mit dest. Wasser nochmal kräftig aus und dann werd ich sehen obs weg ist oder nicht. Wenn nicht, is auch nich schlimm. Ansonsten bestell ich mir mal nochn Filterschwamm dann kommt der dort rein, damit das bisschen reduziert wird. Es entsteht ja nur durch die Laing DDC, weil die so ne Power hat und das Wasser so heftig in den AGB reindrückt. Ich wollt mir sowieso mal irgendwann ne Aquaero Platine mit PowerBooster bestellen, nur da fehlt mir nochs Geld für . Weil die volle Leistung der Laing benötige ich nicht.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. März 2010)

Hallo Gnome!

Das Klingt doch gut. Etwas anderes hätte ich dir auch nicht raten können im Moment! Guter Plan


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. März 2010)

Es gibt wieder etwas neues was ich euch zeigen muss:

*Extreme Kühlung für die CPU aus dem Hause CoolIT*

Die Grenze einer "normalen Wasserkühlung" ist immer die Raumtemperatur. Kühler geht nur mit ungeheurem finanziellen Aufwand? Nein, jetzt hat CoolIT eine Hochleistungskühllösung entwickelt, die für jeden erschwinglich und, vor allen Dingen, von jedermann zu montieren ist. Ein solch kompaktes System mit derart herausragender Kühlleistung, wie ist das möglich? Mehr Erfahren sie hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenom2 (17. März 2010)

Braucht ihr jemanden der n Review dazu schreibt?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. März 2010)

Die ersten Reviews sind schon in arbeit, aber danke für das Angebot!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. März 2010)

Etwas neues liegt an was einige von Interessieren wird:

*Das Call of Duty Fight Weekend 2010 sponsered by Aquatuning ​*
Der April wird heiß! Ein komplettes Wochenende mit Call of Duty. Ob meiner deiner Clique oder im engsten Freundeskreis oder gar mit deinem Clan, am ersten Aprilwochenende vom 02.04-04.04.2010 könnt ihr zeigen wie gut ihr seid! Bei den Seiten systechnology and hardware-mods könnt ihr mehr erfahren und euch anmelden. Neben dem Spaß gibt es natürlich auch was zu gewinnen! Was? Einfach reinklicken!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Mods
Wenn es nicht passt wegen Querverlinkung, bitte löschen.


----------



## computertod (18. März 2010)

ich hab mal ne Frage zum Newsletter, und zwar sieht der bei mir so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


normal ist das nicht, oder? ist im T-Online E-Mail Center und unter Fire Fox 3.6, war allerdings unter ver. 3.4/5 auch nicht anders


----------



## Gnome (18. März 2010)

Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage zu den Alphacool Yellowstone Preisen. Manche sind bei 49,99€, andere wiederrum bei 39,87€, jedoch ist der schönste Alphacool Yellowstone, also der rot/schwarze ( Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - B / R / B Sockel 754/939/940/FX/Opteron/AM2/AM2+/AM3 Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - B / R / B Sockel 754/939/940/FX/Opteron/AM2/AM2+/AM3 10244 ) bei 58 Euro. Wie kommen die Preise eigentlich so richtig Zustande? Weil ich wollte mir eigentlich den roten kaufen, doch wenn der dann ne Woche später 10 Euro weniger kostet, hätte ich ihn ja überteuert gekauft. Wollte fragen, ob der in absehbarer Zeit noch im Preis sinkt? . Soll nicht unhöflich rüber kommen...nur als Schüler muss man jeden Penny 2 mal umdrehen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. März 2010)

Guten Morgen!

@computertod
Normal ist das nicht, es sollte eigentlich weiß im Hintergrund sein. Spontan fällt mir auch nichts ein warum das so ist. Ich habe das mal an unseren Admin weitergeleitet, mal gucken was der sagt.

@Gnome
Preise werden reduziert wenn sich Produkte schlecht verkaufen oder wir Mengenrabatte bekommen haben oder ähnliches. Da dieser Kühler so gut läuft, gehe ich davon aus das der Preis stabil bleibt.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. März 2010)

Eine kleine Info am Rande:

*Neue Anschlüsse bei Aquatuning eingetroffen​*
Wieder haben wir unser Sortiment erweitert und Anschlüsse und Adapter in neuem Design und Finish in unser Sortiment aufgenommen. Aber nicht nur die Optik wurde bedacht, nein, auch an der Technik wurde gefeilt. So sind die Schlauchtüllen kürzer geworden und Winkelarten vielseitiger. Aber das war noch nicht alles: Kugelrotation ist das neue Zauberwort! Was ist das? Hier erfahren sie mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. März 2010)

@computertod

Hier die Antwort von unserem Admin:

Das ist ein typisches "Outlook 2007" Problem.
"That's because Outlook 2007 no longer uses the HTML rendering capabilities of Internet Explorer [...] Instead, Outlook 2007 displays e-mail messages using Word for Windows, which is notorious for its mangling of HTML."


"Some features that Outlook 2007 no longer handles properly are:
• Background colors [...]
• Positioning [...]
• Spacing [...]"


Heißt also, dass die Fehler (wie im Screenshot) wie zb Hintergrundfarbe und Abstände mit meiner aktuellen Lösung im Outlook 2007 auftreten. [...]


Soll heißen: der Fehler ist bekannt, aber schwer bis gar nicht zu umgehen - weil einfach das HTML falsch interpretiert wird. Deswegen werden auch viele Newsletter als 1 großes Bild gesendet, damit sowas eben nicht passieren kann.


Wir werden aber bald oberhalb des Newsletters einen Link mitschicken, der auf die Aquatuning Seite verweist und wo man sich dann den Newsletter online anschauen kann.


----------



## Gnome (19. März 2010)

@ Wassermann: Danke für die Info zum Kühler!


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. März 2010)

@Gnome nutzt doch die 12% Rabattaktion(en) von AT dann ist der Kühler doch wieder günstiger.


----------



## hyperionical (20. März 2010)

Nur wann is mal wieder eine, hätte nämlich schon wieder ein paar Großbestellungen.

BTW @ Wassermann:
Warum gibts eigentlich keine hier im Forum? Das wär mal klasse!


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. März 2010)

1te http://www.overclockingstation.de/w...uning-und-overclockingstation.html#post125744
2te Ab 27.03.: Die Frühlings-Rabattaktion mit AquaTuning: Spart 12% bei Eurer WaKü! - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Gnome (21. März 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Gnome nutzt doch die 12% Rabattaktion(en) von AT dann ist der Kühler doch wieder günstiger.



Geht im Moment sowieso nicht . Muss mal wieder etwas sparen . Demnächst werd ich aber erstmal nen neuen AGB bestellen....der Kühler muss doch noch warten . Mein Repack schäumt zu sehr, das stört mich zu sehr...Außerdem will ich optisch innen was neu machen .


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. März 2010)

Guten morgen!



hyperionical schrieb:


> BTW @ Wassermann:
> Warum gibts eigentlich keine hier im Forum? Das wär mal klasse!



Die Zusammenarbeit mit PCGH wird immer enger und ich denke früher oder später wird es auch hier eine Rabattaktion geben.


----------



## Gnome (22. März 2010)

Hallo Wassermann! Geht meine Bestellung vom Samstag heute noch raus? Hab gestern überwiesen...Geld ist heute auch eingegangen.

Bestellnummer: *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]93617

Danke schonmal!! 


///Edit: Hat sich erledigt! Grad E-Mail zum Versand gekriegt! Super Aquatuning - Dickes Lob von mir .
[/FONT]*


----------



## Hektor123 (24. März 2010)

Hallo,



 ich bräuchte 40cm lange Sata-Kabel, auf einer Seite 90° gewinkelt und die andere Seite gerade, das ganze mit Sicherheitslasche.
 Jetzt habe ich den hier entdeckt mit 45cm.


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - mod/smart SATA II Anschlusskabel 45cm winkel auf winkel, Schwarz, mit Sicherheitslasche mod/smart SATA III Anschlusskabel 45cm winkel auf winkel, Schwarz, mit Sicherheitslasche 87090


 Gibts den irgendwann auch mit gerade auf gewinkelt?


40cm-Sata-Kabel habe ich bisher nirgends gefunden, zumindest nicht mit meinen Ansprüchen, siehts da wirklich so schlecht aus?


----------



## GxGamer (24. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe auch mal eine Frage.
Ich suche Wärmeleitpads, um die alten auf meinem 8800GTS-Referenzkühler zu ersetzen, denn die sehen nicht mehr wirklich schön aus.

Ich habe nun im Aquatuning-Shop diese gefunden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wärmeleitpad 1mm (120x20mm) 4-er Set für ramplex, innovatek, Mips, Koolance Wärmeleitpad 1mm (120x20mm) 4-er Set für ramplex, innovatek, Mips, Koolance 19091

Kann man die auch einzeln zuschneiden und passgenau auf den RAM (und Spannungswandler) kleben, bzw sind diese überhaupt geeignet?
Ich weiss auch nicht, welche "Dicke" ich nehmen soll.
Ich hoffe die Frage ist hier nicht unangebracht.

Grüße


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!

@ Hektor123
Im Moment sehe ich nichts im Zulauf, aber auszuschließen sind solche Weiterentwicklungen natürlich nie!

@ GxGamer
Zuschneiden mit einer Schere oder eine Cutter ist keine Problem, dass kannst du machen. Welche Dicke, dass kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Die meisten Hersteller schicken 1mm Pads mit, aber das kann man nicht pauschalisieren.


Und ich möchte euch noch etwas Neues zeigen:

*Neue Ausgleichsbehälter von Phobya eingetroffen​*
Die ersten Ausgleichsbehälter aus dem Hause Phobya sind diese Woche bei uns eingetroffen. Mit einem Grundkörper komplett aus Metall und in 2 verschiedenen Größen sind sie nun bei uns erhältlich. Die Kombination von Plexi und schwarzem Nickel oder dem leuchtenden Goldton sind etwas ganz Neues im Wasserkühlungsbereich. Wer wissen möchte was die neuen AGBs noch können und wie sie im Detail aussehen kann das hier herauszufinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebiirth (24. März 2010)

Hallo@ Wasserman@AT
ihr habt nur noch 4   	 Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 auf forrat und wollte fragen wenn die alle weg sind wie lange es dauert die wieder nachzubestellen ? :]


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. März 2010)

Guten Morgen!



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Hallo@ Wasserman@AT
> ihr habt nur noch 4   	 Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 auf forrat und wollte fragen wenn die alle weg sind wie lange es dauert die wieder nachzubestellen ? :]



Nur wenige Tage. So wie ich das sehe, sollten die aber nicht leer laufen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. März 2010)

Heute ist etwas bei uns angekommen, dass muss ich euch zeigen:

*Phobyas neuste Radiatoren​*
Nachdem die ersten traditionellen Radiatoren bei den Kunden und ebenfalls bei den Tests eingeschlagen sind wie eine Bombe, sind nun die neuen Größen im Zulauf! Einige Muster hatten wir schon hier und haben diese gleich an unsere Partner zur Beurteilung eingesendet. Welche das sind und was sie davon halten finden sie bei zum Beispiel bei PC Gmeshardware. Wer die neusten Modelle sehen möchte, einfach hier reinklicken! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebiirth (25. März 2010)

dankeschön für die info.  
habe mich nur gewundert da auf der shopseite nur noch 4stück stehen und ab 27.3 ja dieser rabatt stattfindet.


----------



## Gnome (25. März 2010)

Der neue 140iger Radi ist endgeil - wunderschön


----------



## rebiirth (30. März 2010)

Hallo,
werden eig. die Kühler eig. zurück gelegt sobald man bestellt ?
Da in der nacht von Freitag auf Sammtag bestellt habe und jetzt kommt das der Kühler hier nicht:
Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LC mehr lagernd ist und ich habe bestellt wo noch 4Stück lagernd waren...
hmm ? <.<


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. März 2010)

Guten Morgen!



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> werden eig. die Kühler eig. zurück gelegt sobald man bestellt ?
> Da in der nacht von Freitag auf Sammtag bestellt habe und jetzt kommt das der Kühler hier nicht:
> Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LC mehr lagernd ist und ich habe bestellt wo noch 4Stück lagernd waren...
> hmm ? <.<



Ja, werden sie. Wer zuerst bestellt bekommt auch den Zuschlag. Aber du kannst mir gerne mal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer zusenden, dann gucke ich mal drüber.


----------



## rebiirth (30. März 2010)

per pn oder hier im thread ?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. März 2010)

GodFatherDie schrieb:


> per pn oder hier im thread ?



wie du möchtest


----------



## rebiirth (30. März 2010)

94166


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. März 2010)

GodFatherDie schrieb:


> 94166



Es ist alles Lagernd was du bestellt und reserviert. Wenn der Zahlungseingang verbucht wird geht die Bestellung auf die Reise zu dir, du bekommst dann eine E-Mail.


----------



## rebiirth (30. März 2010)

Okay vielen dank auch!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. März 2010)

GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Okay vielen dank auch!



Immer wieder gern.


----------



## rebiirth (30. März 2010)

Geht die bestellung heute noch raus ?
bestellnr. 94166


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. März 2010)

GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Geht die bestellung heute noch raus ?
> bestellnr. 94166



Sorry, hat es heute nicht mehr geschafft, morgen dann.

Aber ich habe noch eine Info für euch:

*Neue Phobya PWM Lüfter in Zulauf ​*
Nach der Einführung der Rot/Schwarzen Phobyalüfter war klar: Hier wurde der Geschmack der Kunden getroffen! Nun geht das Herstellerkonsortium weiter und erweitert die Produktpalette. Ganz neu demnächst als PWM Version hier erhältlich! Die ersten 100 Stück wurden in Hongkong in einer Einzelhandelsfiliale angeboten. Das Land der aufgehenden Sonne scheint einen ähnlichen Geschmack zu haben wie wir Europäer, denn vor Ladenöffnung standen schon die ersten Kunden bei dem Händler um diese Lüfter zu bekommen. Wer es nicht glaubt, hier ist der Bericht! Also, jetzt schon vorbestellen und als Erstes beliefert werden!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (30. März 2010)

Sehr gut - jetzt gibts die schwarzen schon mit LED's . Sehn gut aus .

Ich hab nen kleinen Fehler bei Aquatuning entdeckt auf der Website. Bei Ausgleichsbehälter und "D-Tek" kommt *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Artikel  wurde nicht gefunden!" 


Viele Grüße,

Gnome.
[/FONT]*


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. März 2010)

wann ist der artikel hier wieder verfügbar?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair / Mushkin Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition 19074


----------



## Wassermann@AT (31. März 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Gnome schrieb:


> Ich hab nen kleinen Fehler bei Aquatuning entdeckt auf der Website. Bei Ausgleichsbehälter und "D-Tek" kommt *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Artikel  wurde nicht gefunden!"
> [/FONT]*



Ich habe die Oberkategorie rausgenommen. Wir führen im Moment keine AGB´s von D-Tek Danke für den Hinweis!



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> wann ist der artikel hier wieder verfügbar?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair / Mushkin Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition 19074



Gute Frage. Grundsätzlich erwarten wir diese Woche noch eine Lieferung von Mips, aber die dabei sein werden kann ich noch nicht sagen. Am besten einfach eine kurze Mail an Mips schreiben: info@mips-computer.de


----------



## Gnome (31. März 2010)

Kein Problem 



*///Edit 31. März 2010; 17:56 Uhr

Ich habe noch einen kleinen Website Fehler gefunden, Wassermann . Der Eintrag Displays unter "Überwachung > Display" funktioniert nicht. Da kommt jedes mal ein Seitenfehler. Link ist der: http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c160_Display.html



Viele Grüße,

Gnome.*


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. April 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Gnome schrieb:


> Kein Problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die sind auch alle abverkauft und kommen so schnell nicht wieder rein. Habe die Kategorie offline gesetzt.


----------



## Gnome (1. April 2010)

Alles klar . Hattest ja mir per E-mail geschrieben, dass das Paket gestern noch in den Versand ging. Hast du eventuell noch eine Tracking Nummer für mich? (Clemens A.)

Danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. April 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> Alles klar . Hattest ja mir per E-mail geschrieben, dass das Paket gestern noch in den Versand ging. Hast du eventuell noch eine Tracking Nummer für mich? (Clemens A.)
> 
> Danke



Du hast eine PN.


----------



## Gnome (1. April 2010)

Danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. April 2010)

Ein kleines Highlight vor Ostern möchte ich euch noch zeigen:

*Phobyas erste Laing DDC-Deckel lagernd​*
Zwei neue Arten von Laing-Deckeln sind nun bei uns eingetroffen. Die eine Variante aus Kunststoff ist entworfen worden um einen günstigen und soliden Einstieg in die Welt der Laing-Tops zu ermöglichen. Diese Variante präsentiert sich sowohl in dunklem Schwarz oder als fast glasklar transparent. Die zweite Deckelvariante ist aus massivem Metall hergestellt und sowohl mit einer Silver Nickel als auch einer Black Nickel Oberflächenbeschichtung verfügbar. Um einen noch exklusiveren Look zu erreichen sind die Deckel im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes spiegelblank poliert! Um beide Varianten näher zu betrachten einfach hier klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Gnome (1. April 2010)

Hast nen kleinen Schreibfehler im Titel drin - heißt Laing DDC, nicht DCC 

Sehn gut aus die neuen Deckel. Ich dacht schon die DDC Deckel von EK WaterBlocks sehn gut aus, aber die neuen von Phobya toppen die EK nochmal. Jetzt kann man sich ne komplette Wakü von Phobya für CPU zusammenstellen (bis auf Schlauch). Bin mal gespannt was als nächstes folgt. Vielleicht 'n CPU Kühler aus Nickel?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. April 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Gnome schrieb:


> Hast nen kleinen Schreibfehler im Titel drin - heißt Laing DDC, nicht DCC
> 
> Sehn gut aus die neuen Deckel. Ich dacht schon die DDC Deckel von EK WaterBlocks sehn gut aus, aber die neuen von Phobya toppen die EK nochmal. Jetzt kann man sich ne komplette Wakü von Phobya für CPU zusammenstellen (bis auf Schlauch). Bin mal gespannt was als nächstes folgt. Vielleicht 'n CPU Kühler aus Nickel?



Dank dir für den Hinweis! Ja, wer weiß was da noch kommen wird.


----------



## thomebau (7. April 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich wurde vor kurzem von Aquatuning gesponsert, unter anderem mit einem 360er Phobya Radiator.
Nun löst sich der Lack, und die Lamellen sehen aus als würde sie rosten. Sehr seltsam jedenfalls.
Ein Bild kann ich leider erst heute Abend nachreichen.

(Es handelt sich um dieses Projekt: HD5870 Case)


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. April 2010)

Es ist kein Eisen im Radi verbaut. Wenn ist es Kupfer bzw Messing. Also das mit den Lamellen ist normal, weil der Lack nicht tief genug eindrigen kann und so das rötliche/braun durch Schimmert.


----------



## thomebau (7. April 2010)

naja, dann hat sich das mit dem "Rost" ja erledigt, allerdings blättert der Lack immernoch ab, im Anhanhg ein Bild )irgendwie bekomme ich es nie so aufs Bild wie es ist, weil es immer spiegelt.

und so verkratzt wie er da aussieht ist er nich, so dreckig irgendwie auch nicht, was macht meine Kamera für Bilder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (7. April 2010)

Das was aussieht wie rost ist völlig normal. Hab ich am Anfang auch gehabt, habs einfach mit Dest. Wasser und Küchenpapier etwas weggewischt. Das ist kein rost


----------



## h_tobi (7. April 2010)

Hallo Wassermann,
ich warte jetzt seit Februar auf meine Lieferung, kannst du dich mal darum kümmern?
Die fehlenden Steckergehäuse sind nun vorrätig, woran scheitert die Lieferung?
Bestellnummer ist 90940.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. April 2010)

Guten Morgen!



thomebau schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich wurde vor kurzem von Aquatuning gesponsert, unter anderem mit einem 360er Phobya Radiator.
> Nun löst sich der Lack, und die Lamellen sehen aus als würde sie rosten. Sehr seltsam jedenfalls.
> ...



Schreib mir mal eine E-Mail mit dem Foto und eine link zu deinem Beitrag, wir gucken uns das dann mal an. c.schultze@aquatuning.de 

Irgendwie öffnet der link nicht!?




h_tobi schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> ich warte jetzt seit Februar auf meine Lieferung, kannst du dich mal darum kümmern?
> Die fehlenden Steckergehäuse sind nun vorrätig, woran scheitert die Lieferung?
> Bestellnummer ist 90940.
> ...




Es fehlt 83036 FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds Blau  - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel ändern? Mit was anderem versenden?


----------



## h_tobi (8. April 2010)

Hallo Wassermann,
so langsam werde ich aber ungehalten, wird der Warenkorb denn nicht gepackt und dann die fehlenden Teile hinzugefügt?
Im Februar haben nur die Stecker gefehlt, deswegen warte ich nun 2 Monate auf die Teile, jetzt fehlt das Flexlight und ich muss wieder warten.
Wenn das Flexlight da ist, fehlt wieder was und ich darf dann wohl noch länger warten..... 
Da ich Vorkasse geleistet habe bin ich jetzt der Blöde, finde die Praktiken nicht gerade Kundenfreundlich, wenn ich Pech habe, bekomme ich meine Lieferung wohl erst Ende des Jahres, da ja ständig ein Teil fehlt.
Hätte mich wohl auch um Sponsoring bemühen sollen, dann hätte ich jetzt alles da....


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. April 2010)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> so langsam werde ich aber ungehalten, wird der Warenkorb denn nicht gepackt und dann die fehlenden Teile hinzugefügt?
> Im Februar haben nur die Stecker gefehlt, deswegen warte ich nun 2 Monate auf die Teile, jetzt fehlt das Flexlight und ich muss wieder warten.
> Wenn das Flexlight da ist, fehlt wieder was und ich darf dann wohl noch länger warten.....
> ...



Ich habe das gerade mal versucht nachzuvollziehen, im Normalfall bleibt bei allen gezahlten Bestellungen alles was Lagernd ist zugeordnet. Das heißt das Produkt war für dich reserviert!

Ein Azubi hat da einen Bock geschossen, der muss mir jetzt zur Strafe 200 Büroklammern aus unserem Lager holen, einzeln!

Scherz beiseite, er hat den Fehler gemacht und hätte es besser wissen müssen! Zum Glück werden heute ältere, ungezahlte Bestellungen storniert und da ist ein FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds Blau  - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel  dabei. Das bekommst du! Die Bestellung habe ich der Versandabteilung übergeben. Also sollte die Lieferung bis spätestens Samstag bei dir sein.

Entschuldige die Umstände!


----------



## h_tobi (8. April 2010)

Das klingt doch schon mal gut, bin gespannt, ob alles passt.
Dann erst mal vielen Dank von meiner Seite.


----------



## thomebau (9. April 2010)

So, der Rücksendeauftrag wurde angefordert und das Serviceformular beigelegt, muss nur gucken wann ich zu Post komme.

Bis denne.


----------



## Gnome (9. April 2010)

Hallo Wassermann! Ich habe mal ne Frage. Ich brauchn Überdruckventil, da sich in meinem AGB mittlerweile des öfteren noch viele Luftbläschen befinden und ich keine Lust habe, andauernd den AGB zu öffnen. Daran hätte ich Interesse: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G1/4" Überdruckventil black nickel Phobya G1/4" Überdruckventil black nickel 71126

Ist das Ding so konzipiert, dass dort kein Wasser austreten kann? Danke schonmal


----------



## negert (9. April 2010)

Ich habe das Geld Montags via Vorauskasse eingezahlt. Dann hat sich der Status auf Versendet DE geändert. Leider habe ich noch keine Ware erhalten. Meine Bestell Nummer: 12648

Vielen Dank


----------



## maschine (9. April 2010)

Genau die selbe Erfahrung wie h_tobi musste ich auch schon machen.
Erst war mein Radiator nicht lieferbar und als der wieder lieferbar war, waren die Anschlüsse nicht mehr lieferbar. Und wie hätte es anders sein sollen, nachdem die Anschlüsse wieder lieferbar waren, war der Radiator natürlich wieder nicht lieferbar 
Und seitens den Supports hieß es immer nur "Jaaaa der wird nächste Woche garantiert eintreffen..."
Irgendwann war ich es dann auch leid und hab den Radi stornieren lassen.
So musste ich dann ganze 40 Tage auf meine Bestellung warten 

Bestellhistorie 18.04.2009 Offen   
18.04.2009 In WW importiert   
20.04.2009 Vorkasse eingegangen   
28.05.2009 Versendet


----------



## Nucleus (9. April 2010)

Ich habe schon etliche Male bei AT bestellt, und mir persönlich ist sowas noch nie passiert.

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass sowas die absolute Ausnahme ist.


----------



## Gnome (9. April 2010)

Also bei AT hab ich auch schon extrem oft bestellt. Was mich nur bisschen stört ist, dass wenn man Mittwoch bestellt, Donnerstag gepackt wird und Freitag das Ding nichtmal verschickt wird und Montag das erst dem DHL Mann übergeben wird...das stört mich bissel bei AT. In anderen Shops bestellt man Mittwoch, Donnerstag Vorkasse da, wird fix gepackt und abends 17 Uhr ist das Paket raus, sodass mans Freitag hat. Ansonsten super Shop und ich bestell immer wieder gerne bei euch


----------



## h_tobi (9. April 2010)

Am sichersten ist immer noch per NN zu bestellen.


----------



## Acid (9. April 2010)

Also ich  kann aquatuning bisher auch nur loben, jeder meiner kollegen und auch ich haben schon unsere wakü von aq und schon etliche male bestellt. Und wir hatten wirklich noch nie probleme, und auch der support war wirklich immer absolute spitze, z.b. bei der letzten bestellung musste ich 4 mal bei aq anrufen und etwas ändern, bzw eine andere email adresse angeben wegen paypal.... ich dachte eigl der mitarbeiter bringt mich gleich um, im gegenteil war immer sehr zuvorkomment und nett.


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

Schön, das es bei dir so gut klappt und wenn´s ums Geld geht, sind alle nett. 
Meine Versandbestätigung habe ich am 08.04. bekommen, DHL hat das Paket aber erst am 09.04. bekommen.


----------



## Acid (10. April 2010)

das ist auch wahr  ich sollte vvl hinzufügen das ich bisher immer per nachnahme oder paypal gezahlt habe.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (10. April 2010)

so direkt nochmal zwei fragen wann sind folgende produkte in etwa wieder verfügbar?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair / Mushkin Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition 19074
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds UV - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds UV - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel 83050


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. April 2010)

Lass dir ne E-Mail/SMS schicken wenn die Produkte wieder verfügbar sind. "Benachrichtigungen" -> "Bei Verfügbarkeit" und deine E-Mail Addy/Handy Nummer.


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

Hallo,
mein Paket ist heute gekommen, der UV Lack ist der Burner. 
*UV Lack für PC Modding - blau   	 Art.Nr.: 92007* 

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber sollte die Artikelbeschreibung nicht mal angepasst werden?
*UV-Nagellack PARIS MEMORIES - blau Art.Nr.: 92007 *
*schnelltrocknend, mit pflegendem Vitamin E 

Das wäre wohl etwas treffender gewesen.


----------



## ole88 (10. April 2010)

leider is am samstag kein support, die pumpe hat nen kurzen verursacht läuft aber noch allerdings hats meine lüftersteuerung dabei gebruzelt super ich hab hier probleme das gibts nich. hoff ich bekomm ne neue aquastream


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. April 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Gnome schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann! Ich habe mal ne Frage. Ich brauchn Überdruckventil, da sich in meinem AGB mittlerweile des öfteren noch viele Luftbläschen befinden und ich keine Lust habe, andauernd den AGB zu öffnen. Daran hätte ich Interesse: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G1/4" Überdruckventil black nickel Phobya G1/4" Überdruckventil black nickel 71126
> 
> Ist das Ding so konzipiert, dass dort kein Wasser austreten kann? Danke schonmal



Willst du die in die untere Hälfte eines Röhrenagb´s einbauen? Im Lieferumfang ist ein kleiner Schlauch enthalten, den kann man durch die Kühlflüssig nach oben leiten und dort kann dann die überschüssige Luft entweichen. So hält dieses Ventil in jedem Fall dicht.



negert schrieb:


> Ich habe das Geld Montags via Vorauskasse eingezahlt. Dann hat sich der Status auf Versendet DE geändert. Leider habe ich noch keine Ware erhalten. Meine Bestell Nummer: 12648
> 
> Vielen Dank



Die Nummer sieht mir so aus als ob du in einem internationalen Shop bestellt hast? Welchen, dann leite ich das an deinen Sachbearbeiter weiter.

@ maschine
Bei deiner Sendung war das eine Verknüpfung ungünstiger Umstände. Das ist ein absoluter Ausnahmenfall gewesen!

Paketversandzeiten:
Unsere Auswertungen zeigen, mehr als 90% aller Pakete am selben Tag des Zahlungseingangs raus. Leider kann man für den optimalsten Fall nicht immer Garantieren.



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> so direkt nochmal zwei fragen wann sind folgende produkte in etwa wieder verfügbar?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair / Mushkin Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition 19074
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds UV - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds UV - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel 83050



Es sind einige Flexlights im Lager, ob alle dabei sind kann ich noch nicht sagen. Wird sich im laufe des Tages zeigen wenn der Wareneingang abgeschlossen wurde.
Mips gibt immer so ungenaue Liefertermine an, dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Die Idee mit der SMS oder E-Mail von KingPiranhas ist hierbei die beste Lösung!



h_tobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Paket ist heute gekommen, der UV Lack ist der Burner.
> *UV Lack für PC Modding - blau   	 Art.Nr.: 92007*
> 
> ...



Hehehe, der war gut!



ole88 schrieb:


> leider is am samstag kein support, die pumpe hat nen kurzen verursacht läuft aber noch allerdings hats meine lüftersteuerung dabei gebruzelt super ich hab hier probleme das gibts nich. hoff ich bekomm ne neue aquastream



Ich steh ein wenig aufm Schlauch, bist du den Reklamationsweg gegangen!?


----------



## h_tobi (12. April 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Hehehe, der war gut!



Aber die Wahrheit, ich habe UV Nagellack bekommen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. April 2010)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Aber die Wahrheit, ich habe UV Nagellack bekommen.



Ja, es wird viel in unserem Bereich "zweckentfremdet".


----------



## negert (12. April 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Die Nummer sieht mir so aus als ob du in einem internationalen Shop bestellt hast? Welchen, dann leite ich das an deinen Sachbearbeiter weiter.



Hab bei Aquatuning.ch bestellt


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. April 2010)

Ok, ich leite das en meinen Kollegen weiter, der meldet sich im laufe des Tages bei dir.


----------



## HESmelaugh (12. April 2010)

negert schrieb:


> Hab bei Aquatuning.ch bestellt



Hallo!

Wir haben die Zahlung am 7.4.10 erhalten und am selben Tag wurde das Paket abgesendet. Erwartungsgemäss sollte es am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag bei dir eintreffen.
GLS hat in letzter Zeit allerdings wieder öfter mal geschlampt und die Pakete verzögert ausgeliefert. Hoffe mal, dass das hier nicht der Fall sein wird.

Grüsse,
Shane


----------



## negert (12. April 2010)

HESmelaugh schrieb:


> Erwartungsgemäss sollte es am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag bei dir eintreffen.



Also diesen Mittwoch/Donnerstag oder hätte es schon letzte Woche ankommen sollen
Bzw wird doch das Paket von der Schweizer Post geliefert oder Diese schreibt auf Ihrer Webpräsenz dass die Lieferung max 2Tage dauern sollte.


----------



## HESmelaugh (12. April 2010)

Bedenke, dass alle Waren vom Lager in Deutschland versendet werden. Schau mal im Shop den Lieferstatus der Artikel an. Da steht jeweils "Ab Lager Deutschland", damit es keine Verwechslungen gibt.
Aus diesem Grund sind die Lieferzeiten etwas länger.


----------



## ole88 (12. April 2010)

hallo wassermann, ich bin grad bischen verzweifelt ich hab eben bischen rumtelefoniert aquatuning hat mich an aqua computer verwiesen, es geht darum das ich denn pc auch zum arbeiten nutze, ich mir n neues nt kaufen musste was eben 150€ gekostet hat und die 90€ fürs auslegen einer neuen pumpe hat ich momentan einfach nicht zur verfügung, ich kann auch keine 3-4 tage ohne denn pc sein die verlorene arbeitszeit zahlt mir keiner. kann denn nicht mal ne ausnahme gemacht werden das mir ne neue pumpe vorab ggeschickt wird ich die austausch und ihr die kaputte zugeschickt bekommt?
Ich hoffe das du da was machen kannst, danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. April 2010)

Hallo ole88!

Das ist der Standardreklamationsweg und ich sehe dort auch keine Ausnahmen. So leit es mir tut, wir wurden leider schon zu oft hinters Licht geführt...

Was hat denn Aquacomputer gesagt?


----------



## ole88 (12. April 2010)

das er auch nur denn weg gehen kann er frägt aber mal seinen chef, ka ob er das tut oder nicht er ruft zurück, ja standart weg kann man denn nicht mal ne ausnahme machen? bekomm ich von irgendwem die arbeitszeit ersetzt? nicht wirklich oder.  es hat halt nich jeder 200€ jeden monat über für hardware selbst das auslegen ist scho nicht möglich momentan. sollte aquacomputer auch nein sagen bitte ich darum das nochmal zu überdenken, ich weiß es gibt solche leut die das ausnutzen würden ich hab aber echt nen notfall


edit: weil se auch scho negative erfahrungen hatten kann er es auch nicht machen, jetzt hoff ich das ihr vielleicht mir helfen könnt


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. April 2010)

Echt schwierig, dass kann ich nciht entscheiden.

Frag mal bei uns in der Reklamationsabteilung an. h.weiss@aquatuning.de Vielleicht hat sie noch eine andere Idee.

Sonst frag sie mal was ist wenn du eine günstige Eheim nimmst und die wieder einschickst:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung Eheim 1046-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 49006


----------



## negert (12. April 2010)

HESmelaugh schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass alle Waren vom Lager in Deutschland versendet werden. Schau mal im Shop den Lieferstatus der Artikel an. Da steht jeweils "Ab Lager Deutschland", damit es keine Verwechslungen gibt.
> Aus diesem Grund sind die Lieferzeiten etwas länger.



 Vielen Dank schon mal. Könntest du mir evt noch die Paketnummer durchgeben oder darfst du das zwecks datenschutz nicht?

Leider hat sich AT noch nicht gemeldet (Mail)


----------



## ole88 (12. April 2010)

mail ist raus ka noch keine antwort

und noch keine und ich sitz hier mit ner kaputten pumpe


----------



## Gnome (12. April 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Willst du die in die untere Hälfte eines Röhrenagb´s einbauen? Im Lieferumfang ist ein kleiner Schlauch enthalten, den kann man durch die Kühlflüssig nach oben leiten und dort kann dann die überschüssige Luft entweichen. So hält dieses Ventil in jedem Fall dicht.



Ich hab bei euch noch ne extra Verlängerung G1/4 Zoll 45° bestellt. Das wird dann in meinen Repack Cooling Slot In oben reingeschraubt die Verlängerung und auf die Verlängerung möcht ich mein Überdruckventil dann machen. Die Verlängerung hab ich zum einen wegen befüllen dazubestellt und zum andren Schutz vor Überlauf. Dürfte eigentlich reichen mit der Verlängerung hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - gerändelt - black nickel Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - gerändelt - black nickel 64183

Bei meinem Repack kommt auch wenn ich die Schrauben oben offen habe, eh nichts raus, deswegen dürftes eigentlich passen .


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. April 2010)

Guten Morgen!



ole88 schrieb:


> mail ist raus ka noch keine antwort
> 
> und noch keine und ich sitz hier mit ner kaputten pumpe



Die Kollegin wird sich heute kümmern.

@Gnome
Ach so meinst du das! Ich sehe im Moment keine Problem mit der Idee, sollte klappen!


----------



## Gnome (13. April 2010)

Danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. April 2010)

Ein neues Konzept möchte ich euch vorstellen:

*Coming soon: Wissen was morgen kommt!*

Wir von Aquatuning werden von Kunden immer wieder gefragt, ob und welche neuen Produkte in unser Sortiment aufgenommen werden. Bei Lieferungen, die nach und nach online kommen oder im Zulauf sind, lesen wir immer wieder „Ach, hätte ich gewusst, dass das Produkt bald lagernd ist, hätte ich noch ein wenig gewartet“. Daher stellen wir unser System zur Einführung neuer Produkte etwas um! Wir binden Produkte, welche lange Lieferzeiten haben, mit dem Hinweis „Coming soon“ bereits früher in unser System ein. Nun können sich unsere Kunden per E-Mail oder SMS informieren lassen wann sie lagernd sind. So können Sie bei uns bereits früher sehen was die Zukunft bringen wird! Sind die Produkte dann lagernd, werden innerhalb kürzester Zeit Artikeltext und Bilder auf den neuesten Stand gebracht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (14. April 2010)

Hallo Wassermann! Ein Bekannter von mir möchte demnächst Anschlüsse und noch einige Wasserkühlkomponenten kaufen. Das Problem ist bisher nur, dass folgender Anschluss erst im Juli wieder vorhanden ist: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 62147

Ist es möglich, dass dieser eher wieder vorhanden ist? Weil bis Juli ist es noch ein ganzes Stück 

Ich danke dir schonmal für eine Rückantwort


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. April 2010)

Guten Morgen Gnome!

Ich werde mal gucken was ich machen kann.


----------



## Gnome (15. April 2010)

Super! Danke dir


----------



## negert (15. April 2010)

Habe heute gestern das Paket bekommen. Ein Säcklein mit Anschlüssen ist aufgegangen und deshalb hat das Paket ganz schön gescheppert als ich es bekommen hab

Wakü ist echt toll.
Mein Radi hat ein paar verbogene Lamellen aber was solls (das scheint ja normal zu sein und nichts mit AT zu tun haben)

Also ich bin echt begeistert herzlichen dank für den freundlichen und schnellen Support hier im Forum


----------



## rebiirth (16. April 2010)

Hi,
wollte mal nachfragen ob diese Bestellung heute rausgeht.
nr . 96219

Gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. April 2010)

Guten Morgen!



negert schrieb:


> Wakü ist echt toll.
> Mein Radi hat ein paar verbogene Lamellen aber was solls (das scheint ja normal zu sein und nichts mit AT zu tun haben)



Du kannst die Lamellen ziemlich einfach mit einer Pinzette aufrichten.



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte mal nachfragen ob diese Bestellung heute rausgeht.
> nr . 96219
> 
> Gruß



Ja, geht heute mit raus und wenn alles gut geht sollte es morgen auch schon ankommen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. April 2010)

Zum Wochenende hier noch etwas Interessantes:

*Wählen sie ihren Lieblingsshop und Gewinnen sie!​*
Schottenland, eine der bekanntesten Preissuchmaschinen im Computerbereich, veranstaltet seine alljährliche Umfrage zur Wahl des besten Onlineshops 2010. Zum ersten Mal ist auch Aquatuning vertreten! Neben vielen Preisen wird dieses Jahr unter allen Teilnehmern ein 50 Zoll Plasmabildschirm verlost. Mitmachen lohnt sich also! Wir von Aquatuning freuen uns über jede Stimme! Für alle Interessierten kann hier abgestimmt werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashquide (16. April 2010)

hey ho!

hab bei euch kühlwasser bestellt  PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant uv Blue

also das zeug is nicht gerade zufrieden stellend, gab es auch andere die es bestellt haben und es mangelhaft fanden ?

bei mir isses so , der uv effeckt ist minimal ,und die ablagerungen nach 4 tagen im anfangstadium!

welches wasser wird den am meisten bezogen?

mgf dash


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. April 2010)

> welches wasser wird den am meisten bezogen?


Innovatek Protect IP Konzentrat (eventuell mit Lebensmittelfarbe mischen) ist gut, wenn's blau sein soll dann z.b. Double Protect von AC. Statt UV Zeugs besser UV Schläuche nehemn, die bleiben länger leuchtend.


----------



## avandal7 (17. April 2010)

An dieser Stelle mal ein Lob und ein Tadel. Hab mir ne Wasserkühlung bei AT gekauft (paypal) und das ganze lief ohne Probleme bzw die Lieferung kam wie erwartet an.

Bei der nächsten Bestellung aber die böse Überraschung.
Aber das ihr am Samstag nicht arbeitet bzw keine Pakete an die Post übergebt ist schon nen bisschen nervig/für mich nicht akzeptabel! Habe Freitag Nacht (22 Uhr) die Ware bestellt und direkt mit Paypal gezahlt nun dachte ich, dass das paket am Samstag rausgeht und ich es am Montag habe.

Aus Montag wird nun Dienstag, Alternate hat aber am Samstag das Paket rausgeschickt und somit ist die Alternatelieferung am Montag da und die AT er am Dienstag.

Also Service, Produktpalette usw alles super nur das mit Samstag finde ich nicht zeitgemäß. Das gleiche wie GLS die Liefern Samstag auch nicht und werden somit nie wieder (bis sie es ändern) Geld von mir sehen.


----------



## Mr.Pyro (17. April 2010)

Mal eine persönliche Frage: Als was arbeitest du? Wie fändest du es wenn Chef dich 6mal die Woche antanzen lassen würde?
Genau, das fändest du garnicht toll! Und Alternate ist ein Riesenladen, da kann man das ganz anders regeln. Zumal Samstagsarbeit teurer wäre etc., das würde alles auf deine Kosten als Kunde gehen! Da wundere ich mich doch jedes Mal wie Leute von Jedem Laden Mo-Sa Präsenz von 6-24h erwarten und meckern wenn dem nicht so ist.
Solltest du im Berufsleben sein: Hoffentlich bist du nicht in leitender Position, die armen Mitarbeiter!
Solltest du nicht arbeiten: Warte mal ab was kommt wenn du die ganzen Arbeitsbestimmungen in DE siehst, dann rechne mal nach und du wirst ganz schnell zu dem Schluss kommen, dass deine Forderung vollkommener Humbug ist! 

Mal ein generelles Statement: Denkt mal nach, das sind alles Menschen die diese Arbeit für euch machen! und denkt dann mal nach ob ihr all das was ihr fordert selber machen würdet...

mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. April 2010)

Hiho Wassermann,

wollte mal fragen, ob du schon sone leichte Ahnung hast, wann ihr wieder die ATX Power Pins (Art.Nr. 82235/82234) und die schwarzen Lüfteranschlüsse (Art.Nr. 82188) auf Lager habt. Wäre das einzige, was in meiner Bestellung noch fehlen würde.

gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. April 2010)

Hallo!



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hiho Wassermann,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, ob du schon sone leichte Ahnung hast, wann ihr wieder die ATX Power Pins (Art.Nr. 82235/82234) und die schwarzen Lüfteranschlüsse (Art.Nr. 82188) auf Lager habt. Wäre das einzige, was in meiner Bestellung noch fehlen würde.
> 
> gruß



Von unseren Zulieferer aus Übersee erwarten wir in den nächsten 2-3Wochen keine Lieferung, verzögert sich also noch ein wengi mit deinem Projekt.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. April 2010)

Danke dir, 2/3 Wochen ist aber auch heftig - diese blöde Aschewolke  Nein, hätt ja sein können, dass du vielleicht nen inoffiziellen Termin oder so kennst  Trotzdem danke.


----------



## gharbi_sam (20. April 2010)

Hallo Wassermann !

Hab ein kleiner Fehler entdeckt :

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech Retention Modul für Sockel 1156-Z 16141

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech Retention Modul für Sockel 1156-X 16140

Bei der Produktname steht zweimal "1156-X", wobei die Halterung mit dem längeren Gewindestangen "1156-Z" heißt.

  Außerdem wäre es vielleicht nicht verkehrt zu erwähnen dass der "1156-X" für die Luftkühler von Enzotech gedacht sind, und die "1156-X" für die Wasserkühler (Luna und SCW-Rev.A), steht auf der Herstellerseite :

1156-X

1156-Z

Mfg.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. April 2010)

Guten Morgen!



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann !
> 
> Hab ein kleiner Fehler entdeckt :
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, habe ich überarbeitet.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. April 2010)

Eine kleine Info für euch am Rande:

*400er Grafikkartenkühler jetzt bei Aquatuning vorbestellen​*
Nun ist es endlich soweit: Nvidias neuste Grafikkarten erreichen die Kunden. Wer hier nicht hinten an stehen möchte, braucht dazu natürlich auch gleich den passenden Wasserkühler! Wir von Aquatuning haben für Sie schon diese Kühler aufgenommen und werden sobald sie bei uns eintreffen umgehend versenden. Hier lautet die Devise: Wird zuerst bestellt, wird auch als Erster beliefert! EK Waterblocks- und Koolancekühler sind schon online und auch Aquacomputer ist kurz vor der Markteinführung. Viele andere Hersteller stehen ebenfalls in den Startlöchern! Eine komplette Übersicht der gelisteten Kühler ist hier zu finden. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (22. April 2010)

Grüß dich, Wassermann!

Ich muss mal wiedern dickes Lob an dein Team richten  - gestern Abend (21 oder 22 Uhr) bestellt & überwiesen und heute 10:39 ist das Paket in die Versandabteilung gegangen. Rekordverdächtig 

Klasse 


Gruß,
Clemens A.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. April 2010)

Vielen Dank! Werde das Lob an unser Team weiterleiten!


----------



## Gnome (22. April 2010)

Ich, hab zu danken


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. April 2010)

Zum Wochenende noch einmal etwas Interessantes:

*Mountain Mods Gehäuse bald auch in Europa*

Die eingeweihte Community kennt diese Gehäuse, aber nur Wenige konnten sich, mal ganz von der sprachlichen Barriere abgesehen, das Gehäuse mit den hohen Kosten für Zoll und den extremen Versandkosten leisten. Doch diese Zeiten sind nun vorbei! Aquatuning hat sich für die Kunden diesem Problem angenommen und gelöst. In voraussichtlich weniger als 4 Wochen sind die ersten Gehäuse nun auchn hier bei Aquatuning erhältlich! Aber schnelles Zugreifen ist ratsam, der Vorrat ist begrenzt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (24. April 2010)

Schön, dass wieder ATX-Cubes in Mode kommen. Gefallen mir sehr gut die Mountain Mods Cases. Eventueller Konkurrent für Lian Li


----------



## DAEF13 (24. April 2010)

Hey, Wassermann,

könntest du mir sagen, wann die Sockel 1366 Halterungen für den Phobya CPU Kühler wieder Lieferbar sind?


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. April 2010)

Lass dich per E-Mail/SMS benachrichtigen.


----------



## DAEF13 (24. April 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Lass dich per E-Mail/SMS benachrichtigen.



Dann wüsste ich es ja erst, wenn sie da sind....
Ich wollte aber jetzt wissen, wann eine Lieferung reinkommt, weil ich die Halterung rechtzügig brauche...


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. April 2010)

Dann solltest du sie jetzt bestellen, sobald sie da sind werden sie verschickt.


----------



## DAEF13 (24. April 2010)

Bestellt habe ich schon, aber ich möchte nicht unbedingt mit einem Boxed Kühler auf dem i7 arbeiten...


----------



## rebiirth (24. April 2010)

Hi,
habe einen fehler gefunden.


> Die Kupplung schließt nach dem Tennen beide Seiten dicht ab.


 Da muss doch Trennen hin oder nicht ?

Artikelnr. 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Schnellverschluss Set 10/8mm Schott Phobya Schnellverschluss Set 10/8mm Schott 65088

Gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. April 2010)

Guten Morgen!



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Hey, Wassermann,
> 
> könntest du mir sagen, wann die Sockel 1366 Halterungen für den Phobya CPU Kühler wieder Lieferbar sind?



Kommen im laufe dieser Woche wieder.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe einen fehler gefunden.
> Da muss doch Trennen hin oder nicht ?
> 
> ...



Dank dir für den Hinweis. Habe ich bei dieser und den anderen Kupplungen anchgearbeitet.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. April 2010)

Und wieder haben wir für euch unser Program aufgestockt:

*Neue Scythe-Produkte im Zulauf*

Wer auf der Cebit war, hat die ersten Modelle schon gesehen. Nun sind sie im Handel erhältlich! Wir von Aquatuning sind uns durch das Feedback unserer Kunden und der Community (Hersteller des Jahres bei PCGH) bewusst, wie beliebt und solide Scythe-Produkte sind und haben daher über zwanzig neue Produkte des Herstellers in unser Sortiment aufgenommen die nun nach und nach online gestellt werden. Die Lieferungen werden in den nächsten Tagen bei uns am Lager eintreffen und schon jetzt ist eine Übersicht unserer Produkte aus dem Hause Scythe hier einzusehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. April 2010)

Kurz vorm Wochenende möchte ich euch noch etwas ganz neus zeigen

*Neue Phobya Radiator Stands "Bench Edition" bei Aquatuning eingetroffen​*
Die Anfänge der externen Radiatorenhalter aus dem Hause Phobya waren speziell für Radiatoren an sich gedacht. Jetzt gehen die Entwickler von Phobya noch einen Schritt weiter! Mit der "Bench Edition" ist es nun möglich Radiator, Pumpe und Ausgleichbehälter extern zu verbauen. Äußerst kompakt, an einem Ort und ohne Herstellereinschränkung können Sie sich nun Ihr System so zusammen stellen wie Sie wollen. Wie das möglich ist erfahren Sie hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebiirth (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine frage kommen diese Anschlüsse Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 62147 wirklich erst am 11.6.2010 an ? das ist über einen Monat. 

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Kurz vorm Wochenende möchte ich euch noch etwas ganz neus zeigen
> 
> *Neue Phobya Radiator Stands "Bench Edition" bei Aquatuning eingetroffen​*


Die Idee finde ich mal sehr genial.
bis jetzt gab es dafür ja nur Eigenbauten bzw. ein paar sehr teure Gehäuse von "halbprivaten" Anbietern.


----------



## Rodny (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe einen Watercool HT Fusion Triple Radiator und ich suche Staubfilter dafür. Im Aquatunigshop habe ich diese zwei gefunden:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lüfterfilter Classic 120mm Farbe schwarz Lüfterfilter Classic 120mm Farbe schwarz 80051

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Nexus Lüfterfilter 120mm - schwarz Nexus Lüfterfilter 120mm - schwarz 80090

Passen jeweils drei Stück von denen genau nebeneinander?

Müssen die Befestigungsschrauben für die Lüfter durch die Filter länger sein?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen Rodny!

Der erste Filter ist etwas Größer als die eigentlich Lüfter, dass wird nicht. Die Filter von Nexus passen genau von den Außenabmessungen.

Etwas länger müssen die Schrauben sein. Mit 35mm lange Schrauben solltest du keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Aequitas (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wollte mal fragen wann ihr den den *FrozenQ Liquid Fusion Reservoir *in Rot wieder reinbekommt ??

MfG

Dominique


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



Aequitas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte mal fragen wann ihr den den *FrozenQ Liquid Fusion Reservoir *in Rot wieder reinbekommt ??
> 
> MfG
> ...



Leider garnicht mehr. Wir haben dafür die Distribution nicht bekommen.


----------



## rebiirth (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,
könnten sie bitte ihre emails abrufen ? Habe bei einer Lieferung was falsches erhalten.


----------



## Rodny (6. Mai 2010)

Mit welchem Reinigungsmittel kann ich meinen Radi durchspülen?


----------



## rebiirth (6. Mai 2010)

Am besten mit dem Organgen Cilit Bang  Also so mache ich es und mansche andere hier im Forum auch bin dadurch auch darauf gekommen.


----------



## Rodny (6. Mai 2010)

Das habe ich auch scon gehört, aber auf der Rückseite der Flasche steht - nicht anwenden auf ... Kupfer, Aluminium, verzinktem Metall und Gummi. das sind doch alles Betandteile einer WaKü.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnten sie bitte ihre emails abrufen ? Habe bei einer Lieferung was falsches erhalten.



Ich habe jetzt min alle Mails die bis heute Mittag gekommen sind durchgearbeitet, ist ihre dabei gewesen?



Rodny schrieb:


> Mit welchem Reinigungsmittel kann ich meinen Radi durchspülen?



Wir empfehlen zum Reinigen dieses Mittel hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SysClean-HPD Hochleistungsentkalker 50ml SysClean-HPD Hochleistungsentkalker 50ml 30000


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. Mai 2010)

@Rodny mit Cillit Bang (orangene Kappe) mit heissem Wasser. Darf nur an Metal kommen. Dieser Hinweis gilt für die (Kupfer, Aluminium, verzinktem Metall etc) Oberflächen, kann passieren das die Flecken bekommen.


----------



## rebiirth (6. Mai 2010)

Ja 
Euer Telefonsupport ist auch der Hammer sehr nett alle 

Gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen!



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Ja
> Euer Telefonsupport ist auch der Hammer sehr nett alle
> 
> Gruß



Danke für das Feedback! Gebe das an unser Team weiter! Gibt Schwung für den letzten Arbeitstag für diese Woche!


----------



## Rodny (7. Mai 2010)

Welche Leistung hat die Pumpe im Aquaduct 720 XT?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Mai 2010)

Rodny schrieb:


> Welche Leistung hat die Pumpe im Aquaduct 720 XT?



Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, da mal den support von Aquacomputer direkt kontaktieren würde ich dir empfehlen:

Aqua Computer Homepage - Impressum


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Mai 2010)

Ich muss noch etwas los werden:

*Neue Enzotech-Lieferung bei Aquatuning eingetroffen*

Heute ist eine Lieferung von Enzotech bei uns angekommen. Altbekannte Produkte sind nun wieder ab Lager verfügbar, aber auch einiges Neues, was im Moment noch unter der neuen Kategorie "Coming Soon" aufgeführt ist, wird nun zum ersten Mal an unsere Kunden versendet. Natürlich werden diese Artikel noch in Schrift und Bild nachgearbeitet und finden den Weg in unser festes Sortiment. Alle Enzotechprodukte sind hier zu finden. Aquatuning wünscht viel Spaß beim Shoppen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Mai 2010)

Nun noch etwas Privates:

Ich habe ab Montag 1 Woche Urlaub. Ich denke mal, da ich schon immer euer Sprachrohr von und für Aquatuning wahr, möchte ich ungern meine Aufgabe, in diesem speziellen Bereich, an jemanden anderes aushilfsweise übergeben.

Daher, wenn etwas wichtiges mit euren Bestellungen ist, schreibt an info@aquatuning.de

Wenn es schnell gehen soll, ruft eben einmal durch: 05205 99198 0

Wenn ihr allerdings mich erreichen möchtet, dann könnt ihr natürlich gerne hier schreiben! Bin ab dem 17.05.2010 wieder für euch da und werde alle Fragen beantworten!

Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Zeit bis dahin!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Nun ist der Urlaub wieder vorbei, es war eine schöne Zeit.

Es wartet jetzt eine Menge arbeit auf mich und ich werde versuche so schnell wie möglich alles abzuarbeiten. 

Packen wir es an!


----------



## Rauschel (17. Mai 2010)

kenn ich xD ist doch immer so mitm urlaub  ^^ 

dann mal ran an die arbeit


----------



## gharbi_sam (18. Mai 2010)

@ Wassermann

Willkommen zurueck  ! Ich hoffe dass du dich gut erholt hast, wird schon klappen mit die ganze Arbeit, ich drueck dir die Daumen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Danke für euer Feedback!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Mai 2010)

Ich habe hier ein wirkliches Leckerbissen was ich euch zeigen muss:

*Scythe´s GentleTyphoon Lüfter endlich wieder erhältlich*

Im letzten Jahr waren sie nur ganz kurz zu haben, dann kam die Nachricht: „Es gibt Probleme mit den Namensrechten“. Schade, diese Lüfter mussten wieder vom Markt genommen werden. Allerdings, in der kurzen Zeit wo sie erhältlich waren, erreichten sie schnell den Ruf als die besten Radiatorenlüfter überhaupt. Nun sind aber die rechtlichen Probleme überwunden und diese Lüfter sind endlich wieder zu bekommen. Die erste Lieferung ist schon auf den Weg zu uns! Wenn sie hier klicken finden Sie die Lüfter online in unseren Shop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. Mai 2010)

Heute ist bei uns eine dickes Ding eingetroffen:

*4x 140mm Phobya G-Changer - nun bei Aquatuning erhältlich​*
Die Einsatzmöglichkeiten einer Wasserkühlung werden immer vielfältiger. Es können immer mehr Elemente in den Kühlkreislauf eingebunden werden und dementsprechend muss auch mehr Wärme von dem kühlenden Nass an die Umgebung abgegeben werden. Der neue Trend geht zum Einsatz von 140mm Lüftern und weg von der ein- bis dreifachen Größe, hin zur Montage von 4 Lüftern. Da darf natürlich einer der besten Wärmetauscher, der Phobya G-Changer, nicht fehlen! Beliebt durch seinen geringen Preis und seine enorme Kühlleistung ist er nun hier ab Lager erhältlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aequitas (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Wassermann,
hab mal ne blöde Frage, und zwar ich hatte bei euch den  Enzotech EVX-58 Classified SN Enzotech EVX-58 Classified SN 14391 und wie immer auch schnell geliefert bekommen. Aber beim Auspacken ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der Kühler leider einen ziemlich hässlichen Fehler an der verchromten Oberfläche aufweißt und eine Macke hat.Jetzt aber zurück zu der eigentlichen Frage,ich hatte auch noch 2x  - PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - Invisible Blue 944ml PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - Invisible Blue 944ml 30071 bestellt und möchte die auch gerne zurückschicken,soll ich da jetzt nur ein Rücksendeformular ausfüllen, oder für den Kühler auch noch ein Serviceformular???

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dominique


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Aequitas schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> hab mal ne blöde Frage, und zwar ich hatte bei euch den  Enzotech EVX-58 Classified SN Enzotech EVX-58 Classified SN 14391 und wie immer auch schnell geliefert bekommen. Aber beim Auspacken ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der Kühler leider einen ziemlich hässlichen Fehler an der verchromten Oberfläche aufweißt und eine Macke hat.Jetzt aber zurück zu der eigentlichen Frage,ich hatte auch noch 2x  - PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - Invisible Blue 944ml PrimoChill Pure Performance Coolant (32 oz.) - Invisible Blue 944ml 30071 bestellt und möchte die auch gerne zurückschicken,soll ich da jetzt nur ein Rücksendeformular ausfüllen, oder für den Kühler auch noch ein Serviceformular???
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...



Für den Kühler von Enzotech das Serviceformular ausdrucken und ausfüllen und für die nicht benötigten Produkte das Rücksendeformular.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Mai 2010)

Ich habe zum langen Wochenende noch ein echtes Leckerbissen für euch:

*Watercool goes black nickel*

Der deutsche Wasserkühlungshersteller „Watercool“ hat mit seinen CPU Kühlern einen großen Wurf gemacht. Sie gelten noch immer als die mit besten Kühler am Markt. Neben dem traditionellen glänzenden Kupfer und dem matten Schwarz kam vor kurzem der weiße CPU Kühler auf den Markt. Nun geht Watercool wieder ein Schritt weiter: Silbern leuchtendes Nickel in Kombination mit schwarzem Chrom sind das neue optische Highlight! Wir von Aquatuning haben nun die erste Lieferung exclusiv erhalten und die Kühler können hier bestellt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F!ghter (21. Mai 2010)

hi mal ne frage ich würd gern n temp sens kaufen kann ich bei dem die silbernen anschlüsse bzw die überwurftüllen gegen die schwarzen tauschen die ich bestellen werde beide links unten..
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor In-Line 10/8mm mit Display (blau) Thermosensor In-Line 10/8mm mit Display (blau) 71035

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 62259

thx im vorraus...


edit


kann ich die hier auch für ne gtx 285 typ 2 benutzen? die hat ja nur 2 anschlüsse...

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2790_Single-Slotblende-f-r-Nvidia-8800-9800er---260-275-280-285-295S-GTX.html


----------



## Gnome (25. Mai 2010)

Die Überwurftüllen da oben gehen schonmal nicht, da der Sensor 10/8 ist und der G1/4 Anschluss 11/8. Demzufolge nicht kompatibel, da der Anschluss für dickere Schläuche ist - eben 11/8. Zudem würde ich für nen unbekannten Anschluss auch keine andere Tülle kaufen, weils sein kann, dass die Anschlüsse andere Gewinde haben etc. Deswegen nur Tüllen vom selben Hersteller kaufen.

Die Slotblende kannst du für die GTX 285 nehmen. Steht ja drüber: Single Slotblende für Nvidia 8800/9800er & 260/275/280/285/295S GTX. Wäre dann nur der S-Video-Anschluss bei der Blende offen, da die GTX 285 in der Revision 2 kaum noch S-Video Anschlüsse hat. Oder du hast ne Revision 2 mit S-Video Anschluss, das weiß ich aber nicht.

Gruß,
Gnome.


----------



## Mr.Pyro (25. Mai 2010)

Auf 10/8mm Schraubanschlüssen können die 11/8er-Überwurfmuttern problemlos verwandt werden 

mfg

EDIT: Du hast da eine Kompakt-version der Anschlüsse, da könnten die Überwurfmuttern anders sein. Bestell dir lieber 2mal die normalen 11/8mm Muttern


----------



## F!ghter (26. Mai 2010)

ok thx jetzt hab s leider schon bestellt..
ich werds probieren und wenn net geht schwarz anmalen xD


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Das erste was mir einfällt, warum nimmst du nicht diesen Sensor:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 mit Display (blau) Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 mit Display (blau) 71171

Kannst uns den anderen, bzw. die nciht benötigten Sachen auch wieder zurücksenden. Mehr dazu hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen


----------



## F!ghter (26. Mai 2010)

ja ich weiß aber ich will den zwischen 2 schläuche machen...
ps warum braucht die bank so lang um zu überweisen???*ironie*
was genau heisst in warenkorb importiert??
das ihr noch aufs geld wartet oder dass ihr schon am teile suchen seid??xD


----------



## Mr.Pyro (26. Mai 2010)

"In Warenwirtschaft importiert" bedeutet, dass die Bestellung im System ist, aber sonst noch nix, es wird also noch auf den Geldeingang gewartet. Dann wird der Status bald ''wird gepackt'' sein, und dann flitzen da grade die netten Leute von AT für dich durchs Lager 

mfg


----------



## F!ghter (26. Mai 2010)

haha hab grad 2 sms von euch bekommen das überwiesen is und dann dass paket bereit zum abholen vom paket is


----------



## Lower (26. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend Herr Schultze 

ich habe von dem österreichischem AT Shop die Zusage für ein Sponsoring bekommen. Leider meldet sich niemand mehr, bzw bin ich zu ungeduldig um 3 Tage zu warten . Ich habe die Mail vorgestern am Abend verschickt und warte vergebens auf eine Antwort. Könnten Sie sich bitte darum kümmern.

Ich danke Ihnen.

MfG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



Lower schrieb:


> Guten Abend Herr Schultze
> 
> ich habe von dem österreichischem AT Shop die Zusage für ein Sponsoring bekommen. Leider meldet sich niemand mehr, bzw bin ich zu ungeduldig um 3 Tage zu warten . Ich habe die Mail vorgestern am Abend verschickt und warte vergebens auf eine Antwort. Könnten Sie sich bitte darum kümmern.
> 
> ...



Schick mir mal deinen Gesprächsverlauf per Mail, ich gucke mal was ich für dich tun kann.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Mai 2010)

Meine Frage ist vielleicht ein bissl doof, aber gibt es ein Ladengeschäft von Euch, bzw hab iwie schon öfter gehört das es mal einen Laden in Berlin gab/gibt...oder ein Abhollager oder so stimmt das??? Wäre echt klasse.


----------



## F!ghter (27. Mai 2010)

des mit berlin meinst du bestimmt aquacomputer berlin...
ich weis net obs ide noch gib jetzt mit der krise aber modmymachine ibts noch die website also bin aich da zuversichtlich...
ich glaub aber gelesen zu haben dass aquacomputer zu gemacht hat.. bin mir aber net sicher..
habs grad probiert auf die website zu kommen aber die serer sind down...



edit  erster post:

http://www.modmymachine.de/index.php


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo!



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist vielleicht ein bissl doof, aber gibt es ein Ladengeschäft von Euch, bzw hab iwie schon öfter gehört das es mal einen Laden in Berlin gab/gibt...oder ein Abhollager oder so stimmt das??? Wäre echt klasse.



Wir haben keinen traditionell begehbaren Laden. Allerdings Abholung ist möglich. Es müsste aber vorher im Shop geordert werden.

Aquacomputer war das in Berlin, ja. Den Laden gibt es aber nicht mehr.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Mai 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK danke, werd dann wohl wieterhin Online bestellen...da ich ja in berlin wohne kommt also keine Abholung mehr für mich in Frage...anrufen wär natürlich selbstverständlich......


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Mai 2010)

Jo, Berlin ist schon eine Strecke, sitzen in Bielefeld.


----------



## Gnome (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Wassermann!

Ich habe mal eine etwas, ich sage mal, blöde Frage an dich. Eigentlich ist ja Aquatuning der einzigste Händler in Deutschland, der Phobya Artikel verkaufen darf. Im Internet bin ich jetzt auf einen Versandhändler ebenfalls aus Deutschland gestoßen, der eigentlich haargenau die selben Produkte vertreibt wie ihr auch. Es handelt sich um Modvision - Ihr günstiger Online-Shop - Wasserkühlungen und Modding - die Bilder sind ebenfalls teilweise sogar identisch mit euren...Gehört der Versandhändler in irgend einer Art und Weise zufällig zu Aquatuning?

Grüße,
Gnome.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Mai 2010)

Hiho Gnome!

Nein, in Deutschland führen noch andere Phobyaprodukte:
Phobya DC12-400 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gnome (28. Mai 2010)

Hui! Hab ich gar nicht gesehen! Danke für die Info


----------



## Lower (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Christian,

wie siehts mit der von dir versprochenen Mail aus ?

lg Lovro


----------



## Walt (28. Mai 2010)

Moin,

habt ihr schon irgendwelche Infos bezüglich des Mora 3?
Im Forum von Watercool ist letzter Stand, dass noch ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen wurden und das er demnächst verfügbar sein soll...


Gruß walt


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Mai 2010)

Der Mo-Ra 3 gibt es zu kaufen, sobald er ausgeliefert wird. Immer diese Ungeduld.


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Wassermann!
Ihr führt ja seit kurzem Dimastech Benchtable.
Wehre es auch möglich die neuen KoKüs von dimastech ins Programm aufzunehmen wenn sie verfügbar sind??? 
Link:
Tech-Review.de » News » Exklusive Fotos - Dimastech entwickelt Kompressorkühlung


----------



## Lower (29. Mai 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann!
> Ihr führt ja seit kurzem Dimastech Benchtable.
> Wehre es auch möglich die neuen KoKüs von dimastech ins Programm aufzunehmen wenn sie verfügbar sind???
> Link:
> Tech-Review.de » News » Exklusive Fotos - Dimastech entwickelt Kompressorkühlung



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich glaube auch, dass der Markt hier sehr groß sein wird, da sich immer mehr Bencher in verschiedenen Foren herumtummeln und auch Koküs suchen. 

lg


----------



## Taitan (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Gibts eigentlich einen Termin, wann der Aquacomputer Revolutions 420/360 Radi wieder verfügbar ist?

Oder gibts im Shop so eine Art 420->360er Lochmaßblende um einen 420er Radi auf schon gebohrte 360er Blenden zu setzen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Mai 2010)

@Taitan Der AC Revolution hat auf der einen Seite Löcher für 120er Lüfter, auf der anderen Löcher für 140er Lüfter. Solange genug Platz unterhalb der Blende ist, kann der Revo einfach drunter montiert werden.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (31. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Lower schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> wie siehts mit der von dir versprochenen Mail aus ?
> 
> lg Lovro



Bist nicht vergessen, nur spannen mich einige andere Baustellen im sehr ein. Sorry das die Bearbeitung so lange dauert…



Walt schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habt ihr schon irgendwelche Infos bezüglich des Mora 3?
> Im Forum von Watercool ist letzter Stand, dass noch ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen wurden und das er demnächst verfügbar sein soll...
> ...



Leider auch noch nichts Konkretes. Warten auch.



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann!
> Ihr führt ja seit kurzem Dimastech Benchtable.
> Wehre es auch möglich die neuen KoKüs von dimastech ins Programm aufzunehmen wenn sie verfügbar sind???
> Link:
> Tech-Review.de » News » Exklusive Fotos - Dimastech entwickelt Kompressorkühlung



Wir haben drüber nachgedacht. Ich werde das im Team noch einmal ansprechen.



Taitan schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen Termin, wann der Aquacomputer Revolutions 420/360 Radi wieder verfügbar ist?



Er wurde wieder nach hinten verschoben. Letzte Stand: In 3 Wochen soll der wieder reinkommen.


----------



## Lower (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Christian,

kein Ding, danke, dass du dich darum kümmerst.

liebe Grüße

Lovro

zum Thema Kompressorkühlung:

Es würde uns auch reichen, wenn man sie auf Anfrage kaufen könnte, denn die Dinger sind sehr schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## F!ghter (1. Juni 2010)

hi
hab vor kurzen unterandrem denaquagrafx 285 typ 2 bekommen aber da sind überall so schwa´rze flecken aufm kupfer sowohl oben als auch unten genau auf der gpu die net weggehn ...
is des normal?
mfg
f!ghter


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2010)

Das Kupfer ist halt angelaufen. Da hat entweder jemand mit nackten Fingern drauf rumgepatscht oder das Kühlerwasser nach dem Fräsen nicht richtig weggewischt.

Schlimm ist es auf jeden Fall nicht, nur halt hässlich. Mit Cillit Bang o.Ä. sollte es aber weg gehen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Juni 2010)

Hmmm, normal ist sowas bestimmt nicht.

Entweder die Kollegen von Aquacomputer direkt anschreiben:
Aqua Computer Homepage - Impressum

oder unsere Reklamationsabteilung mal Bilder zusenden, am besten direkt an die Frau Weiss: h.weiss@aquatuning.de


----------



## rabensang (1. Juni 2010)

Hi Wassermann


Habt ihr zufällig noch einen EK FC 4890 CF Nickel /Acetal+Nickel Kühler.
Auf der website ist nichts zu finden.

MFG

PS: hast du meine Mail bekommen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!



rabensang schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann
> 
> 
> Habt ihr zufällig noch einen EK FC 4890 CF Nickel /Acetal+Nickel Kühler.
> ...



Den Kühler haben wir aud dem Programm genommen da die Nachfrage gegen Null lief. Ich kann dir den Kühler extra bestellen, wenn du möchtest!?

Ich komme leider nicht ganz mit meiner Arbeit hinterher. Durch meinen Urlaub und andere Projekte komme ich nicht ganz hinterher... Morgen ist schon wieder Feiertag. Aber ich werde alle Mails die ich bekomme aufarbeiten, gebt mir nur noch einen Moment mehr Zeit.


----------



## F!ghter (2. Juni 2010)

also schlimm is es net....
ich werds so lassen...

thx
wens mal schlimm wird nehm ich cilit bang...


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, keine Hektik

Den Kühler würde ich für das Projekt nehmen, hab jetzt alles wieder zusammen...., nach einigem hin und her

Muss aber noch ein paar details klären.

MFG


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

weißt du, ob ihr einen Full-Cover Kühler von EK für eine ASUS EAH5850 V2 bekommt?

Wenn ja wann?  LINK ZU EK

danke!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weißt du, ob ihr einen Full-Cover Kühler von EK für eine ASUS EAH5850 V2 bekommt?
> 
> ...



Wir nehmen alles auf was EK an Kühlern rausbringt. Wenn der Marktreif ist, dann wird er auch bei uns erscheinen


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Info 

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Juni 2010)

Nun auch bald bei uns erhältlich:

*Neue Lüfterserie von Enermax bei Aquatuning im Zulauf*

Auf der Cebit konnten die ersten Modelle schon bewundert werden, nun sind sie endlich bald auch bei uns erhältlich: Die T.B.Silence Serie aus dem Hause Enermax! Die Lagertechnologie und das Layout übernommen von äußert beliebten Twister-Serie, sind diese Lüfter mit ihrem metallischen Look nicht nur schön anzusehen sondern auch noch leiser geworden. Die komplette Serie ist hier zu finden und zu bestellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-Blood (4. Juni 2010)

Jetzt hab ich hier auch mal ne Frage. Wie kann es sein das ich am 2. Juni bei euch Wärmeleitpads bestell per Paypal Expres und erst heute Nachmittag die Versandbenachrichtigung erhalte ? 

Würde mich über Rückmeldung freun.


----------



## F!ghter (4. Juni 2010)

nur mal so ne vermutung es sind auch nur menschen...

@wassermann
ich habbei meiner letztenbestellung n 280 radi und ne passende 280 blende bestellt und jetzt stellt sich raus dass die blende nur auf eine seite passt 
auf dem magicool slim 280 sind die bohrung auf einer seite n cm näher zam als auf der andren...
jetzt passt die blende net...
könnt ihr euch des mal anschaun???
die blende is ne phobya stripes in schwarz derrai wie gesagt n magicool slim 280mm
habt ihr auch ne blende für den breiten lochabstand???
mfg
fighter


----------



## Digger (5. Juni 2010)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich hier auch mal ne Frage. Wie kann es sein das ich am 2. Juni bei euch Wärmeleitpads bestell per Paypal Expres und erst heute Nachmittag die Versandbenachrichtigung erhalte ?
> 
> Würde mich über Rückmeldung freun.



am donnerstag war in halb deutschland feiertag 
fronleichnam oder so xD

unter umständen hatten sie also alle frei.


----------



## Gnome (5. Juni 2010)

Japp erstens war Feiertag, zum andren wird jede Bestellung hinten ran gehangen und jede Bestellung muss abgearbeitet werden. So kann manchmal ne Bestellung auch erst am nächsten Tag verschickt werden, statt manchmal 1 Tag eher. Aquatuning besteht auch nur aus Menschen und man sollte da Rücksicht drauf nehmen! 


So Wassermann....wie siehts aktuell mit den 13/10 Anschraubtüllen G1/4 Zoll black Nickel aus? Ich wart jetzt schon über 2 Monate darauf, dass endlich mal wieder ne Lieferung reinkommt. Ich brauch dringend 2 solche Anschlüsse. Meine Boardkühler kommen nächste oder übernächste Woche und ich brauch unbedingt langsam 2 solche Anschlüsse....Wieso gibts davon keine Lieferung? Sind doch nur Anschlüsse? Wo liegt aktuell das Problem mit der Lieferung? Diese hier meine ich: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...aubt-lle-G1-4---ger-ndelt---black-nickel.html

Die sollten eigentlich seit letzten Monat da sein - warum nun nicht?

Viele Grüße,
Gnome.


----------



## F!ghter (5. Juni 2010)

da steht Liefertermin: 21.06.2010


----------



## Gnome (6. Juni 2010)

Das stand vor 1-2 Monaten auch schon, dass die an dem und dem Datum kommen und jedes mal verschiebt sich die Lieferung wieder um 2 Wochen...das will ich damit sagen, Fighter. Ursprünglich war die Lieferung für die 1. Mai Woche geplant. 7.05.2010 oder sowas stand da. Weiß ich nicht mehr ganz...


----------



## 00p4tti7 (6. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, ich habe heute morgen eine Bestellung abgegeben, und jetzt festgestellt, dass ich einen Artikel mitbestellt habe, der nicht vorgesehen war, der aktuelle bestellstatus lautet in WW importiert und das Geld ist noch nicht überwiesen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit den gewünschten Artikel von der Liste zu nehmen ???


----------



## F!ghter (6. Juni 2010)

bei was akutem schreib ihnen lieber per mail oder ruf an...


----------



## 00p4tti7 (6. Juni 2010)

hast du mal eine email adresse von denen ??? Anrufen ist ein bisschen Schlecht ^^

Edit.: Schon gut hat sich erledigt, habe denen eine email gesendet


----------



## Gnome (6. Juni 2010)

Stornieren wenn da irgendwo ein Button ist, ansonsten Bestellung offen lassen, dürfte nach 2 Wochen eigentlich automatisch gelöscht werden.


----------



## Klutten (6. Juni 2010)

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem "mod/smart Flex Sleeve" in 3mm und schwarz aus? Wurde das aus dem Programm genommen, oder ist es nur gerade nicht lieferbar?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich hier auch mal ne Frage. Wie kann es sein das ich am 2. Juni bei euch Wärmeleitpads bestell per Paypal Expres und erst heute Nachmittag die Versandbenachrichtigung erhalte ?
> 
> Würde mich über Rückmeldung freun.



Da bei uns am Donnerstag der 3.6 Feiertag war.



F!ghter schrieb:


> @wassermann
> ich habbei meiner letztenbestellung n 280 radi und ne passende 280 blende bestellt und jetzt stellt sich raus dass die blende nur auf eine seite passt
> auf dem magicool slim 280 sind die bohrung auf einer seite n cm näher zam als auf der andren...
> jetzt passt die blende net...
> ...



Das ist mir ganz neu. Ich werde mir das im laufe des Tages einmal angucken und dann Berichten.



Gnome schrieb:


> So Wassermann....wie siehts aktuell mit den 13/10 Anschraubtüllen G1/4 Zoll black Nickel aus? Ich wart jetzt schon über 2 Monate darauf, dass endlich mal wieder ne Lieferung reinkommt. Ich brauch dringend 2 solche Anschlüsse. Meine Boardkühler kommen nächste oder übernächste Woche und ich brauch unbedingt langsam 2 solche Anschlüsse....Wieso gibts davon keine Lieferung? Sind doch nur Anschlüsse? Wo liegt aktuell das Problem mit der Lieferung? Diese hier meine ich: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 62147.



Ich habe gerade einmal mit unseren Einkauf gesprochen und die Lieferung ist auf den Weg zu uns. Ich gehe davon aus das Termin nun fest steht. Wenn bei der Seefracht und dem Zoll aus Problemlos klappt sollten wir Ende des Monats die Anschlüsse bei uns haben!



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage, ich habe heute morgen eine Bestellung abgegeben, und jetzt festgestellt, dass ich einen Artikel mitbestellt habe, der nicht vorgesehen war, der aktuelle bestellstatus lautet in WW importiert und das Geld ist noch nicht überwiesen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit den gewünschten Artikel von der Liste zu nehmen ???



Anrufen ist das schnellste, ansonsten mir eine PN schreiben oder eine E-Mail an info@aquatuning.de 



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> hast du mal eine email adresse von denen ??? Anrufen ist ein bisschen Schlecht ^^
> 
> Edit.: Schon gut hat sich erledigt, habe denen eine email gesendet



Genau, dann läuft das auch!



Klutten schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem "mod/smart Flex Sleeve" in 3mm und schwarz aus? Wurde das aus dem Programm genommen, oder ist es nur gerade nicht lieferbar?



Ja, die sind zur Zeit offline da der Liefertermin so lange nach hinten verschoben ist. Im Moment vermuten wir das wir Ende diesen Anfang nächsten Monat eine neue Lieferung reinbekommen.


----------



## Gnome (7. Juni 2010)

Woah Ende des Monats...so lange noch o0. Mh...muss ich nochma die Kühler ausmessen. Ich befüchte fast, dass eh keine von den dicken geraden Anschlüssen passt. Dann muss ich 45° Winkel nehmen. 1 geraden hab ich ja noch. Ok hab Dank, Wassermann


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Juni 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> Woah Ende des Monats...so lange noch o0. Mh...muss ich nochma die Kühler ausmessen. Ich befüchte fast, dass eh keine von den dicken geraden Anschlüssen passt. Dann muss ich 45° Winkel nehmen. 1 geraden hab ich ja noch. Ok hab Dank, Wassermann



Ja, solch Lieferungen ziehen sich immer bis die endlich bei uns sind.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Juni 2010)

F!ghter schrieb:


> nur mal so ne vermutung es sind auch nur menschen...
> 
> @wassermann
> ich habbei meiner letztenbestellung n 280 radi und ne passende 280 blende bestellt und jetzt stellt sich raus dass die blende nur auf eine seite passt
> ...



So, ich habe mir jetzt mal den Radi zur Hand genommen, und hier ist alles korrekt. Kannst du mir mal ein paar Bilder schicken?

c.schultze@aquatuning.de ich muss mir das mal angucken.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Juni 2010)

Ich denke die meisten von euch wissen es schon, aber ich möchte es trotzdem einmal Erwähnen:

*PC Games Hardware "print Version" testet 3x 140mm Radiatoren*

PC Games Hardware "print Version", eine der bekanntesten deutschsprachigen Computerzeitschrift, hat in seiner neuesten Ausgabe 07/2010 420iger Radiatoren einem seiner ausgiebigen Test unterzogen. Hierbei wurden alle bekannten Marken, die Radiatoren in dieser Größe anbieten, verglichen und es kam zu interessanten Ergebnissen! Kunden, die ein Abo über diese Zeitschrift haben, können jetzt schon den Inhalt genießen, für alle anderen gibt es diese Ausgabe seit dem 2.6 am Kiosk. Wer wissen will was sonst drin steht, hier gibt es eine Zusammenfassung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (7. Juni 2010)

So möchte mich hier nurmal bei Aquatuning Deutschland bedanken .
Ich hatte ja das Problem, dass ich etwas von meiner Bestellung löschen wollte. Nach einer email an info@aquatuning.de , bekam ich um 20:30 Uhr eine Antwort von AT. Im Anhang war gleich die neue Rechnung, auf der der gewünschte Artikel gelöscht war und auf die anderen Artikel die 12% von gestern neu berechnet waren.

Großes Lob an AT für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Lösung . DANKE


----------



## F!ghter (7. Juni 2010)

man sollte ein thread aufmachen wo sich jeder bei at bedanken kann...xD
der "vielen dank aquatuning" thread


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Das ist wirklich nett so etwas zu lesen! Danke euch beiden! 

Ich werde das Lob an unser Team weiterleiten, das bringt neuen Schwung für den Tag


----------



## Lower (8. Juni 2010)

Ich kann auch mein Lob aussprechen:

1.) Die angebotenen Artikel sind günstiger nicht zu haben!
2.) Die Lieferung nach Österreich ist sehr sehr günstig!
3.) Der Support ist auch super 

Was möchte man mehr?

Naja eine Sache gibt es noch zu bemängeln

und zwar ist es die Versanddauer. Das dauert nach Österreich leider meist über eine Woche, aber ich hoffe, dass man das in den Griff bekommen kann.

Ansonsten:


----------



## Rodny (8. Juni 2010)

Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich eine Bestellung bei euch aufgegeben. Die Bearbeitung und der Versand waren vorbildlich. Die Möglichkeit in Eurem Shop den Warenkorb zu speichern ist einzigartig. Lasst Euch das patentieren

Zusammenfassend möchte ich sagen das Ihr eine Oase in der Servicewüste Deutschland seid


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Juni 2010)

Gut gesprochen, danke euch beiden  Über solche Beiträge freut sich das Team!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Juni 2010)

Es gibt wieder etwas neues aus dem Hause Phobya:

*Neu: Phoyba PWM Lüfter mit LEDs eingetroffen*

Nachdem die ersten 3 Lüfter aus dem Hause Phobya reißenden Absatz gefunden haben, sind die Entwickler einen Schritt weiter gegangen und haben nun das Nano-G Modell als PWM Lüfter auf den Markt gebracht. Aber das ist nicht alles! Es wurde nicht "nur" die Steuermöglichkeit erweitert, sondern der Lüfter wurde auch mit LEDs ausgestattet. Bei LEDs ist es ja oft so, dass der eine nur darauf gewartet hat, während der andere sie eigentlich nicht braucht. Doch Phobya wäre nicht Phobya wenn dafür nicht eine Lösung integriert werden würde: Die Lichtquellen können ganz nach Bedarf an- und ausgeschaltet werden! Der neue Phobyalüfter ist hier zu bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodny (8. Juni 2010)

Habt Ihr  (Wasser)Kühler für die Spannungswandler eines MSI DKA790GX Platinum?


----------



## Gnome (8. Juni 2010)

Wofür gibts ne Suche? .

Suche sagt Nichts gefunden, dementsprechend hat AT vermutlich auch keine Spawa Kühler


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Juni 2010)

@Rodny schau dir mal diese Liste an. Wenn dein Board nicht drauf steht, dann druck dir die Schablonen aus und leg sie auf's Board


----------



## Acid (8. Juni 2010)

@wassermann: ich warte bereits seit einigen tage auf eine antwort bzgl. meiner email.... andy.loreth@googlemail.com...

falls sie nichts bekommen haben bitte kurz bescheid geben dann sende ich sie erneut ab.


----------



## Gnome (8. Juni 2010)

Es gibt auch von AnfiTec einen Universal Spannungswandler-Kühler: Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec UPC slim UPC slim

*Musst du jedoch ausmessen ob der passt!* Ich befürchte fast, dass der AnfiTec Spawa Kühler zu lang ist 

Laut Google gibt es aber keinen Kühler für die Spannungswandler


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Rodny schrieb:


> Habt Ihr  (Wasser)Kühler für die Spannungswandler eines MSI DKA790GX Platinum?



Schwierig, habe auch nichts gefunden. Da hilft nur ausmessen und einen Universalkühler nehmen. Den Ansatz von KingPiranhas würde ich mal nachgehen, ansonsten hat Koolance hier auch Lösungsansätze:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance
Oder mal bei den Kollegen von Mips anfragen:
Premium Watercooling Made In Germany
ob die was geplant haben. Von denen Listen wir eigentlich auch alles!



Acid schrieb:


> @wassermann: ich warte bereits seit einigen tage auf eine antwort bzgl. meiner email.... andy.loreth@googlemail.com...
> 
> falls sie nichts bekommen haben bitte kurz bescheid geben dann sende ich sie erneut ab.




E-Mail sind angekommen. Bin gerade dabei alles aufzuarbeiten. War in den letzten Tagen sehr stark ausgelastet. Bist nicht vergessen


----------



## drchef (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne die Bestellung mit der Nummer: 100084 stornieren

Ist das möglich? Ihr habt noch kein Geld von mir und die Ware wurde auch noch nicht verschickt!

Welche Infos braucht ihr dafür noch von mir?

gruß und danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Kein Problem, die Bestellung ist storniert.


----------



## Gnome (9. Juni 2010)

AnfiTec kann auch Kühler herstellen, man müsste nur das Board zu denen schicken, die messen ab und fräsen einen


----------



## Andreoid (9. Juni 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> AnfiTec kann auch Kühler herstellen, man müsste nur das Board zu denen schicken, die messen ab und fräsen einen


jap,..der erste weg ist jedoch immer etwas aus dem bestehenden sortiment mit den ausdruckbaren skizzen zu testen

eine kühler neu fertigung ist aufwändig... und für ältere boards nicht grade so einfach durchzubekommen: Info [AF] Sonderanfertigungsregelung & Mainbaordsuche zum vermessen - Kühler umsonst - Meisterkuehler
auch werden ältere modelle dann nicht mehr über AT vertrieben


----------



## Gnome (10. Juni 2010)

Jo 

Bei dem Board würde ich jedoch die Spawas bei LuKü belassen. So wie's aussieht wird NB/SB unabhängig von den Spawas gekühlt. d.h. man kann NB und SB kühlen lassen mit Wasser und die Spawas belässt man bei LuKü. Das reicht völlig aus


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise. Der Tip mit Koolance wäre es gewesen, aber das MB ist heute in die ewigen Jagdgründe gegangen. Somit muss ich mir keine Gedanken mehr um irgend eine Kühlung für das MSI DKA790GX Platinum machen.

Wahrscheinlich kommt als nächstest ein Gigabyte.


----------



## Acid (11. Juni 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> E-Mail sind angekommen. Bin gerade dabei alles aufzuarbeiten. War in den letzten Tagen sehr stark ausgelastet. Bist nicht vergessen



dann bin ich ja beruhigt und warte gespannt auf eine antwort 

ich stelle mal hier noch eine frage bevor ich ihnen noch eine email schreiben muss xD


*Mountain Mods H2gO - (Anodized Black) Aluminum Cube Computer Case

dieses gehäuse sollte ja ``heute`` bei euch eintreffen, micht interessiert sehr ob das aluminium auch bei diesem gehäuse gebürstet ist, oder ob einfach nur das blanke alu eloxiert ist.

Desweiteren interessiert mich ob links unten wie auf eurem beispielbild ein kreisausschnit für ein lüfter ist, oder wie bei mountain mod auf der hp der laufwerk schacht?
*


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Acid schrieb:


> dann bin ich ja beruhigt und warte gespannt auf eine antwort
> 
> ich stelle mal hier noch eine frage bevor ich ihnen noch eine email schreiben muss xD
> 
> ...



So wie ich das sehe wird sich der Liefertermin noch ein wenig nach hinten verschieben. Der Einkauf ist dran und wird wenn wir mehr wissen den Liefertermin neu im Shop eintragen.


----------



## drchef (11. Juni 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Kein Problem, die Bestellung ist storniert.



hallo

irgendein Mitarbeiter hat meine alten Supportanfragen gesehen und sich gewundert warum die Bestellung "plötzlich" storniert wurde und sie wieder geöffnet 

also bitte nochmal stornieren 

Die Nummer sollte die gleiche sein: 100084

gruß und danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Kein Problem, die Bestellung habe ich wieder storniert.


----------



## nyso (11. Juni 2010)

Halle Wassermann, ich habe mir am Sonntag eine aquero gekauft, die normale mit Powerbooster. Nun habe ich inzwischen rausgefunden, dass man bei der die Farbe nicht ändern kann, was ein absolutes No-Go ist. Ich möchte sie also reklamieren und dafür die mit dem besseren Display haben. 
Die Verpackung wurde nicht geöffnet, der QC-Aufkleber ist noch drauf, sollte also kein Problem sein. Mich würde nun interessieren, wie das dann ablaufen wird. 
Die aquero werd ich ja zurückschicken, bekomme ich dafür ein Ausdruck von euch, damit mich das nichts kostet?
Werden die 95.49€-12% dann meinem Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben, und das dann mit der Bestellung der besseren aquero verrechnet?

MfG nyso


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Juni 2010)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung


----------



## Gnome (12. Juni 2010)

Tach, Wassermann! Ich werd statt der G1/4 13/10 geraden Anschlüssen einfach G3/8 nehmen und nen Adapter von G1/4 auf G3/8, weil ich die Anschlüsse nächste Woche brauch. Die sieht man eh net, weil ich die an ner andren Stelle erstz .

Mal noch ne Frage, taugt das neue Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra was? Dieses hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml 30175

Wie istn davon die Konsistenz? Dickflüssig oder normal? Verfärbungen am Schlauch? Irgendwas negatives oder kanns empfohlen werden? Möcht nämlich mal was neues ausprobieren 


Und meine zweite Frage. Ist beim Watercool Heatkiller AM3 Kupfer Montagematerial dabei? http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ercool-HK-CPU-S754-939-940-AM2-AM3-Rev-3.html - da steht nur was von Lieferumfang 1x Kühler...... Also da muss eigentlich Montagematerial dabei sein mit 4 Schrauben, 4 Federn, Muttern und diesen Distanzhülsen, laut Dexgo: http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=356&rubrik=Hardware&seite=5 oder sind die nur beim Intel Heatkiller dabei diese Distanzhülsen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!



nyso schrieb:


> Halle Wassermann, ich habe mir am Sonntag eine aquero gekauft, die normale mit Powerbooster. Nun habe ich inzwischen rausgefunden, dass man bei der die Farbe nicht ändern kann, was ein absolutes No-Go ist. Ich möchte sie also reklamieren und dafür die mit dem besseren Display haben.
> Die Verpackung wurde nicht geöffnet, der QC-Aufkleber ist noch drauf, sollte also kein Problem sein. Mich würde nun interessieren, wie das dann ablaufen wird.
> Die aquero werd ich ja zurückschicken, bekomme ich dafür ein Ausdruck von euch, damit mich das nichts kostet?
> Werden die 95.49€-12% dann meinem Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben, und das dann mit der Bestellung der besseren aquero verrechnet?
> ...




Hier finden sie mehr über unseren Reklamationsweg:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Unter Downloads einfach das Serviceformular ausdrucken, ausfüllen und in die Rücksendung packen.

Und hier mehr über die kostenlose Rücksendung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung
Hier ebenfalls einfach alles ausfüllen, ausdrucken auf ihr Paket kleben und kostenlos bei der Post abgeben.

Rücksendungen im Rahmen des FAG sind erst ab einem Warenwert von 40€ kostenlos! 


Parallel können sie schon den neuen Kühler bei uns bestellen und sie kreuzen dann einfach bei dem Rücksendeformular an: Mit neuer Bestellung verrechnen.

Wir kommen dann auf sie zu wenn die Rücksendung bei uns angekommen ist. 



Gnome schrieb:


> Tach, Wassermann! Ich werd statt der G1/4 13/10 geraden Anschlüssen einfach G3/8 nehmen und nen Adapter von G1/4 auf G3/8, weil ich die Anschlüsse nächste Woche brauch. Die sieht man eh net, weil ich die an ner andren Stelle erstz .
> 
> Mal noch ne Frage, taugt das neue Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra was? Dieses hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml 30175
> 
> Wie istn davon die Konsistenz? Dickflüssig oder normal? Verfärbungen am Schlauch? Irgendwas negatives oder kanns empfohlen werden? Möcht nämlich mal was neues ausprobieren



Von unserer Seite kam noch nichts negatives als Feedback zu dem Kühlmittel. Das einzige was es hier zu erwähnen gilt ist, dass es nicht UV aktiv ist!

Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen mal bei der Community nachzuhaken ob es da noch andere Erfahrungsberichte gibt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread.html




Gnome schrieb:


> Und meine zweite Frage. Ist beim Watercool Heatkiller AM3 Kupfer Montagematerial dabei? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2/AM3 Rev.3 10125 - da steht nur was von Lieferumfang 1x Kühler...... Also da muss eigentlich Montagematerial dabei sein mit 4 Schrauben, 4 Federn, Muttern und diesen Distanzhülsen, laut Dexgo: DeXgo - WaKü CPU-Kühler Roundup 2 Wasserkühlung-Testbericht (Seite 5) oder sind die nur beim Intel Heatkiller dabei diese Distanzhülsen?



Ja, ist dabei.


----------



## Gnome (14. Juni 2010)

Danke


----------



## F!ghter (14. Juni 2010)

sers wassermann...
ich n problem ich hab mir im marktplatz n wassertemp sens gekauft der laut aussagen nich mehr als n halbes jahr alt is...
jetzt is mir aber beim auspacken vom paket quasi entgegengekommen...
naja jetzt sind die kabel direkt vorm sens abgegangen...
würdet ihr in mir umtauschen...
ich weiß des is eig frech sowas zu fragen aber frechheit sieft oft...
wenn net kannst du mir evtl n ersatz sens zeigen also nich den ganzen sondern nur son flachsensteil dassich des wenigstens aufmachen und austauschen kann.

mfg
fighter


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo!



F!ghter schrieb:


> sers wassermann...
> ich n problem ich hab mir im marktplatz n wassertemp sens gekauft der laut aussagen nich mehr als n halbes jahr alt is...
> jetzt is mir aber beim auspacken vom paket quasi entgegengekommen...
> naja jetzt sind die kabel direkt vorm sens abgegangen...
> ...



Ne, sorry das geht nicht. Ich würde dir empfehlen vielleicht den Hersteller zu fragen, vielleicht macht er was aus Kulanz, aber ich denke da solltest du mal mit dem Kollegen vom Marktplatz sprechen.


----------



## F!ghter (14. Juni 2010)

alles jklar wist ihr welcher flachsens da drin is zum wechseln...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Juni 2010)

F!ghter schrieb:


> alles jklar wist ihr welcher flachsens da drin is zum wechseln...



Ähm, ich verstehe dich nicht!?


----------



## F!ghter (14. Juni 2010)

im sensor isn flachsensor verklebt der die temp misst. wisst ihr welcher des is damit ich den einfach austauschen und dann mitm pcb wieder verlöten damit er evtl wieder geht...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-nzxt-tempest-green-corner-3.html#post1910692

was isn daran kompliziert...


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2010)

@ F!ghter: Wenn Wassermann schon mal geschrieben hat, dass er dich nicht versteht könntest du dir doch etwas mehr Mühe geben oder? Kann doch nicht so schwer sein verständliche Sätze zu formulieren.
Also bitte Beitrag editieren und in Zukunft etwas deutlicher schreiben!


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juni 2010)

Das sind NTCs mit 10kOhm, allerdings find ich gerade nicht auf wie viel °C die 10kOhm normiert sind.
Scheint irgendwie eine Art PC-Standard zu sein, da die Dinger quasi überall funktionieren und untereinander kompatibel sind(und es damit niemand für nötig hält die komplette Spezifikation nieder zu schreiben).


----------



## F!ghter (14. Juni 2010)

ok mehr wollt i net wissen..
werd die in meiner nächsten bestellung integrieren...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Genau der Sensor den Olstyle verlinkt hat ist darin verbaut.


----------



## F!ghter (15. Juni 2010)

ok cool thx....


----------



## Chaoswave (15. Juni 2010)

habe gestern bei euch meine Wakü bestellt. Da ist auch der Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Aluminium XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front 45208 mit drin in der Bestellung. Der brauch aber noch bis zum 18.6 bis er bei euch ist?!. Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das das Paket noch vor dem Wochenende kommt? Vll auch ohne den AGB oder würde das etwas extra kosten wegen 2x Versand?

MfG

bestellnr: 100975


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Chaoswave schrieb:


> habe gestern bei euch meine Wakü bestellt. Da ist auch der Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Aluminium XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front 45208 mit drin in der Bestellung. Der brauch aber noch bis zum 18.6 bis er bei euch ist?!. Gibt es ne Möglichkeit das das Paket noch vor dem Wochenende kommt? Vll auch ohne den AGB oder würde das etwas extra kosten wegen 2x Versand?
> 
> MfG
> 
> bestellnr: 100975



Durch deine Höhe der Bestellung kann ich eine kostenlose Nachlieferung veranlassen. Alles bis au den AGB sollte morgen schon bei dir ankommen.


----------



## Chaoswave (16. Juni 2010)

Alles klar. vielen Dank 
Top Service 
MfG


----------



## Gnome (16. Juni 2010)

Tach Wassermann!

Wieso hattn sich der Liefertermin bei den geraden 13/10 black Nickel gerändelt schonwieder um ne Woche verschoben? Ich wollt jetzt noch bis zum 21. mit meiner Bestellung warten, da verschiebt sich das schonwieder. Wieso verschiebt sich das Datum andauernd? Muss ich jetzt noch bis Weihnachten auf 3 solche geraden Anschlüsse warten?

Dieser hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel 62147


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Juni 2010)

Wir haben nun den endgültigen Liefertermin bekommen. Die Produktion ist abgeschlossen und wird nun ausgeliefert. In 2 Wochen soll die Lieferung nun bei uns sein.


----------



## Gnome (16. Juni 2010)

Och so lange noch.....naja dann hoffe ich, dass wenigstens dieses mal der Liefertermin eingehalten wird. Wurden wenigstens über 1000 Anschlüsse bestellt?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Gnome schrieb:


> Och so lange noch.....naja dann hoffe ich, dass wenigstens dieses mal der Liefertermin eingehalten wird. Wurden wenigstens über 1000 Anschlüsse bestellt?



Keine Angst, es sind genug


----------



## Gnome (17. Juni 2010)

Mhh naja, ich werd jetzt doch auf Silber umsteigen , da ich meine Kühler nickeln lass und silber dann ein besserer Kontrast ist


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Juni 2010)

Eine kleine Info für euch:


*Sortimentserweiterung: Die neusten nVidia-Grafikkartenkühler uvm.*

Nun sind sie da, die Nachzügler: Die neuen Grafikkartenkühler von XSPC und Watercool sind nun bei uns ab Lager verfügbar. Wem das Design dieser beiden Kühler nicht zusagt, dem sei gesagt, dass in den nächsten 14 Tagen auch eine Lieferung von Koolance erwartet wird. Jetzt vorbestellen dann bekommt man noch einen von dieser Lieferung ab! Viele neue Features sind ebenfalls wieder bei uns erhältlich wie die Backplate und Single Slot Blende. Wer die Kühlleistung seiner Grafikkarte noch weiter steigern möchte, sollte sich die Ultra Wärmeleitpads von Phobya mit bestellen. 5W/mk sind Spitzenklasse! Und was bringt die Zukunft? Watercool bringt in den nächsten Tagen 470iger Kühler auf den Markt. Gerüchte sagen Liquid Extasy steht auch vor der Vollendung seiner 400er Kühlergeneration. Wir von Aquatuning haben natürlich mit einigen Partnern wieder Tests für sie Vorbereitet wo wir ebenfalls sehr gespannt auf die Ergebnisse sind! Wir werden euch weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten, also "Stay Tuned" bei  Aquatuning! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Nun ist endlich der Wasserkühler für die Asus 5870 V2 erschienen und auch schon bei EK erhältlich...
Link zu EK

Meine Frage,

wann wird der Kühler bei AT verfügbar sein?


LG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nun ist endlich der Wasserkühler für die Asus 5870 V2 erschienen und auch schon bei EK erhältlich...
> Link zu EK
> ...



Bestellt sind die schon. Kommen heute im laufe des Tages mit online.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Juni 2010)

Es gibt wieder etwas Brandneues für euch:

*Die neusten Aerocool-Lüfter bei Aquatuning vorbestellen*

Aerocool ist, was Lüfter und die dazugehörigen Lüftersteuerungen angeht, schon immer eine Koryphäe gewesen. Neue Ideen sind die Stärken, das Unternehmen ist ein Trendsetter. Nun ist eine neue Entwicklungsstufe erreicht, die Shark Serie! Das neue Design der Flügelräder ist der Vorsprung gegenüber anderen Lüftermodellen! Leiser, mehr Luftdurchsatz und mit einer neuen, innovativen Optik kann man sie nun hier bei Aquatuning vorbestellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodny (21. Juni 2010)

Wie wäre es mit tech. Daten?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Juni 2010)

Rodny schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit tech. Daten?



Zitat aus dem Text:

"*Artikelbeschreibung:*

Wird nachgereicht, techn. Details siehe Bild zwei."

Siehe Bild 2.

Genaueres gibt es leider nicht einmal auf der Aerocoolseite, daher wird mehr später nachgetragen. Wegen solchen Artikeln gibt es bei uns den Artikelstatus "Coming soon".


----------



## nyso (21. Juni 2010)

Ah, wie geil

Hab von den Xigmateks echt genug, die sind viel zu laut. Jetzt darf ich wohl alle durchtauschen, oh man, bei so vielen Lüftern wird das teuer

Danke für die Info, sonst hätte ich das wohl übersehen


----------



## Acid (28. Juni 2010)

hi,

wie schauts aus mit den mountain mod gehäusen? Kommen sie nun diese woche?....
ein mitarbeiter sagte ja ich kann mich darauf verlassen das sie bist zum 7 da sind!

besteht die warscheinlichkeit das sie nochmal verschoben werden?

Ihr müsst doch in etwa wissen, wann diese mal eintreffen bzw. sie versendet worden sind?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Acid schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wie schauts aus mit den mountain mod gehäusen? Kommen sie nun diese woche?....
> ein mitarbeiter sagte ja ich kann mich darauf verlassen das sie bist zum 7 da sind!
> ...



Durch Seefracht und Zoll kann sich das immer etwas verschieben. Der Einkauf sagt sie sind jedenfalls schon in Hamburg, also kann sich das nur noch um wenige Tage handeln bis die hier sind.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Juni 2010)

Und wieder haben wir etwas Neues für euch:

*Neue Kühlflüssigkeit kurz vor dem Eintreffen*

Wir von Aquatuning sind immer wieder drauf bedacht, für unsere Kunden und die Community etwas Neues, Frisches an den Markt zu bringen. Nach einigen Recherchen ist uns britische Hersteller Mayhems Dyes aufgefallen. Dieser hat sich auf Kühlmittel für Wasserkühlungen spezialisiert! Diese haben uns so überzeugt, dass wir sowohl das Konzentrat als auch die Fertiggemische aufgenommen haben. Diese treffen nun in den nächsten Tagen ein Hier können Sie einen ersten Eindruck von der Auswahl gewinnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal Fragen ob es möglich ist das Teil was hier auf dem ersten zusätzlichen Produktbild neben der Pumpe zu sehen ist einzeln zu erwerben. Ich habe die Pumpe von jemanden hei raus dem Forum erworben und der hat die so kunstvoll verpackt (mit AGB montiert) das das Anschlussstück ausgebrochen ist...


----------



## Mr.Pyro (30. Juni 2010)

Das düfte das hier sein, die HPPS ist ja quasi baugleich (zumindestens gehäusetechnisch) zur 1046. 

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Genau, Mr.Pyro hat recht.

mfg, Christian


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Juli 2010)

Ganz Neu und gleich bei uns ab Lager erhältlich:

*Die neusten Enermaxlüfter "Apollish Vegas"*

Enermax ist, was Lüfter betrifft, immer wieder wegweisend. Neuste Lagertechnologie, wie die in dieser und der letzten Generation angewandte Twistertechnologie, erlaubt leisen Betrieb und lange Lebensdauer. Nun wurde auch noch einmal an den Effekten gefeilt, was speziell unseren Moddingfreunden gefallen dürfte. Diese neue "Apollish Vegas" Lüfterserie ist nun marktreif und bei Aquatuning nun auf Lager. Wer wissen möchte, was diese Lüfter noch so alles können, kann hier klicken und mehr erfahren!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bin froh euch etwas verkünden zu können:

*Aquatuning stockt sein Sortiment auf 5500 Artikel auf*


Nicht einmal ein halbes Jahr ist es her, da konnten wir von Aquatuning verkünden, die "5000-Artikel-Marke ist geknackt". Nun haben wir für unsere Kunden uns Sortiment noch weiter aufgestockt, um noch mehr Individualität zu schaffen, um zu noch mehr Problemen bei Montage oder ähnlichem Lösungen vorstellen zu können, damit teure und aufwendige Probleme beim Import des Einzelnen bei Spezialteilen wegfallen und, sagen wir es kurz, um vieles einfacher zu machen! An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns auch an unseren treuen Kundenstamm wenden und Ihnen den Dank aussprechen: "Ohne Sie hätten wir soviel in so kurzer Zeit nicht geschafft. Danke!"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Juli 2010)

Nun noch etwas Privates:

Und wieder habe ich frei! Wie schön! 

Bin dann ab dem 8.7.2010 wieder für euch da. Wenn ihr was habt, am besten anrufen oder eine E-Mail schreiben. Daten dazu, siehe Thread oben! Ich denke mal, da ich schon immer euer Sprachrohr von und für Aquatuning wahr, möchte ich ungern meine Aufgabe, in diesem speziellen Bereich, an jemanden anderes aushilfsweise übergeben.

Daher, wenn etwas wichtiges mit euren Bestellungen ist, schreibt an info@aquatuning.de

Wenn es schnell gehen soll, ruft eben einmal durch: 05205 99198 0

Wenn ihr allerdings mich erreichen möchtet, dann könnt ihr natürlich gerne hier schreiben! Bin ab dem 8.07.2010 wieder für euch da und werde alle Fragen beantworten!

Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Zeit bis dahin!


----------



## Terminator1505 (4. Juli 2010)

Hab mal ne frage?
1. Bekommt man bei Aquatuning einen Katalog als Neukunde umsonst?
2. Wenn ich ihn so bestellen müsste, müsste ich trotzdem die ca.4 € Versand zahlen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Terminator1505 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage?
> 1. Bekommt man bei Aquatuning einen Katalog als Neukunde umsonst?
> 2. Wenn ich ihn so bestellen müsste, müsste ich trotzdem die ca.4 € Versand zahlen?



Schick mir deine Adresse mal per PN, dann schicke ich dir einen Katalog kostenlos zu.


----------



## Gnome (8. Juli 2010)

Katalog kannste dir auch online anschauen und die Artikel sind eh alle (+ viel mehr) auf der Website gelistet . Wieso is der Katalog eigentlich noch von 2009?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Juli 2010)

Ja, hier:
Aquatuning Katalog Juli 2009
kann man sich den Inhalt des Kataloges auch so angucken.

Wir haben davon noch einige Lagernd. Eine Vorsetzung ist aber wieder geplant!


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2010)

hey wassermann, es isn kuvert mit ner lüftersteuerung aufn weg zu euch diese ist warum auch immer durchgebrannt oder hat nen kurzen ausgelöst, wie scohn telefonisch vor (2monaten^^) besprochen schick ich euch im austausch die kaputte zu.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen!



ole88 schrieb:


> hey wassermann, es isn kuvert mit ner lüftersteuerung aufn weg zu euch diese ist warum auch immer durchgebrannt oder hat nen kurzen ausgelöst, wie scohn telefonisch vor (2monaten^^) besprochen schick ich euch im austausch die kaputte zu.



Stehe ein wenig aufm Schlauch, aber wenn wir es nicht nachvollziehen können, dann kommen wir noch einmal auf dich zu.


----------



## F!ghter (9. Juli 2010)

ich finds sooo gei dass ihr jetzt auch haribos verkauft des is so ne geniale idee....
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cPath/819


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2010)

schön steht ja meine adresse drauf^^
war ausgemacht das ihr mir das austauscht gegen ein neues, nur bin bis jetzt nich zum verschicken gekommen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Juli 2010)

F!ghter schrieb:


> ich finds sooo gei dass ihr jetzt auch haribos verkauft des is so ne geniale idee....
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Merchandising



Hehehe, finde ich auch Klasse! Eine News wird nun auch geschaltet!


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2010)

ich finds ja geil wenn ihr mir haribos immer mitschickt, meint ihr ihr bekommts hin das ich nur packungen mit roten bekomme?^^

p.s. kannst du mir sagen welcher kühler auf die hd 4890 toxic passt? is ja von sapphir


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Juli 2010)

Puh ole88 du kannst Fragen fragen. Ich würde dich am liebsten auf die Comunity verweisen. Poste deine Frage mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread.html

Und noch was, heute gibts was Leckeres:

*Haribo macht nicht nur Kinder froh*

Genau das dachten wir uns bei Aquatuning, als wir angefangen haben diese Idee umzusetzen. Unsere kleinen Beutelchen, die wir in den Bestellung hin wieder mit senden, kamen sehr gut an. Daher gibt es nun frei nach dem Motto: "Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts" 10 verschiedene Sorten Leckereien in 1Kilo-Paketen supergünstig bei Aquatuning zu bestellen. Wer hat Lust auf was Süßes? Einfach hier klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (9. Juli 2010)

Tja, dann lass mal die Zutatenlisten rüberwachsen, denn ohne Zutaten lesen kauf ich nix^^

Edit: Seh grad das die ja dabei ist, und hab sogar eine ohne Gelatine entdeckt
Edit2: Drei ohne Gelatine Bin begeistert!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Juli 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Tja, dann lass mal die Zutatenlisten rüberwachsen, denn ohne Zutaten lesen kauf ich nix^^



Steht doch in den einzelnen Artikeln


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Juli 2010)

das macht die nächste Bestellung noch attraktiver


----------



## Verminaard (9. Juli 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> *Haribo macht nicht nur Kinder froh*
> 
> Genau das dachten wir uns bei Aquatuning, als wir angefangen haben diese Idee umzusetzen. Unsere kleinen Beutelchen, die wir in den Bestellung hin wieder mit senden, kamen sehr gut an. Daher gibt es nun frei nach dem Motto: "Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts" 10 verschiedene Sorten Leckereien in 1Kilo-Paketen supergünstig bei Aquatuning zu bestellen. Wer hat Lust auf was Süßes? Einfach hier klicken.
> 
> ...



Das ist Wettbewerbsverzerrung was ihr da macht!
Wer soll denn nun noch woanders bestellen wenn ihr sowas auch in eurem Programm habt


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2010)

lol wieso woanderst? gibt kann besseren aufm markt so siehts aus


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Juli 2010)

Ich finds irgendwie sehr amüsant


----------



## Gnome (11. Juli 2010)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie sehr amüsant



Ich auch aber bei meiner nächsten Bestellung kommt das def. dazu . Mal ne coole Sache von AT - geil


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich finds auch gut.
Als ich heute auf eure Seite gegangen bin dachte ich zuerst das das ein Aprilscherz ist 
Aber es ist ja nunmal nicht April


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Freut mich zu lesen das euch diese Idee gefällt


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2010)

gefällt???
die is der hammer....


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. Juli 2010)

Ist wirklich ne geile Idee^^ dachte auch erst, dass das ein Scherz ist xD


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Juli 2010)

Moin Wassermann,

wäre es möglich über euren Shop ein cleanes Seitenteil für mein TJ07 zu bekommen ?
Habe das Gehäuse damals bei euch mit Window Seitenteil bekommen,
jedoch sagt mir der Ausschnitt nicht so zu.

Danke,
Infin1ty


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Juli 2010)

Ganz schwierig, wir bekommen das wenn auch nur über dritte und das kann ich dir wenn auch nicht versprechen das das klappt.

Frag am besten direkt mal bei den an die die Gehäuse importieren:
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration


----------



## New-Bee (14. Juli 2010)

Hey, wollte mal fragen, ob ihr schon wisst, wann es Wakü's für die GTX460 1GB gibt?

Gruß
New-Bee


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo New-bee!

Also für die Grafikkarten von Zotac und von MSI werden im Moment noch nicht bedient, bei anderen habe ich keine Infos drüber.

Aber ich würde dich hier gerne an die Community verweisen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread.html
Dort haben die Kollegen vielleicht schon mehr Infos als ich.


----------



## Elzoco (16. Juli 2010)

Hey Wassermann

kannst du mal gucken, wieso ich die Sendungsnummer aus der Bestellung 103043 nicht verfolgen kann? Danke 

€: Jetzt gehts, ~ 20 Stunden zu spät


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Elzoco!

Sehr gut, dann läuft das ja.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Juli 2010)

Und weiter gehts mit Aquatuning:

*Aquatuning Schweden ist eröffnet!*

Ab heute ist Aquatuning mit einem neuen Onlineshop in Schweden vertreten. Unser Partner in Schweden steht allen Kunden mit Rat und Tat zur Seite! Unseren Kunden in Schweden bieten wir zu diesem besonderen Anlass die Möglichkeit, bereits ab einem Bestellwert von 70,-€ sich ihre Bestellung kostenfrei bis zum 01.08.2010 nach Hause liefern zu lassen. Zum dem neuen Shop gelangen sie hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F!ghter (22. Juli 2010)

freut mich zu hören dass euer geschäft so gut läuft dass ihr immer weiter expandiert...
schweden is ein tolles land und ihr werdet dort auf hoffentlich viel kundschaft treffen...
viel glück und erfolg...


----------



## nyso (22. Juli 2010)

Toll das ihr expandiert, aber wann bietet ihr endlich Bitspoweranschlüsse an?

Ich habe jetzt bei Caseking 180€ für die paar Dinger gelassen, und viele sind zerkratzt......


----------



## rabensang (22. Juli 2010)

Na dann:  *SKOLL*


----------



## fuSi0n (23. Juli 2010)

Hi ist es möglich das ich heute noch bei euch etwas bestellte, natürlich direkt überweise, die Lieferung aber erst am 9.8. rausgeht? Ich bin 2 Wochen nicht da und es könnte auch keiner das Paket annehmen? Ist soetwas problemlos bei Euch möglich?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Danke für euer Feedback!



nyso schrieb:


> Toll das ihr expandiert, aber wann bietet ihr endlich Bitspoweranschlüsse an?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt bei Caseking 180€ für die paar Dinger gelassen, und viele sind zerkratzt......



Durch die absolut überzogenen Preise von der Firma Bitspower sind Verhandlungen vor einiger Zeit gescheitet. Im Moment sehen wir auch keine Verbesserung in diese Richtung.



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Hi ist es möglich das ich heute noch bei euch etwas bestellte, natürlich direkt überweise, die Lieferung aber erst am 9.8. rausgeht? Ich bin 2 Wochen nicht da und es könnte auch keiner das Paket annehmen? Ist soetwas problemlos bei Euch möglich?



Das ist kein Problem! Du kannst beim Bestellen im ersten Schritt einen Kundenkommentar abgeben: „Bitte erst am 9.8 versenden“, dann läuft das.


----------



## ATB (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Wasserman@AT

womit spült eure "Ready2Go-Wekstatt" eigentlich die Radiatoren? Mir wäre das sehr wichtig da ich seit 4 Monaten meinen Radi (Phobya G-Changer 480 Ver. 1.2 Black) nicht sauber bekomme. Er schwemmt immer noch Produktionsrückstände (kein Öl) aus.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo!



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Hallo Wasserman@AT
> 
> womit spült eure "Ready2Go-Wekstatt" eigentlich die Radiatoren? Mir wäre das sehr wichtig da ich seit 4 Monaten meinen Radi (Phobya G-Changer 480 Ver. 1.2 Black) nicht sauber bekomme. Er schwemmt immer noch Produktionsrückstände (kein Öl) aus.



Ganz normal mit destl. Wasser. Bei größerer Verschmutzung wird auch Sysclean verwendet:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SysClean-HPD Hochleistungsentkalker 50ml SysClean-HPD Hochleistungsentkalker 50ml 30000


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. Juli 2010)

Kurz vor dem Wochenende möchte ich noch eine Frage klären:

*GTX460 Grafikkartenkühler, wie ist der Status?*

Nach den ersten Anfragen von unseren Kunden haben wir von Aquatuning uns einmal kundig gemacht und mit allen bei uns erhältlichen GPU-Kühlerherstellern Kontakt aufgenommen. Das Lager ist zwiegespalten! Liquid-Extasy sagt z.B. das GPU Only Lösungen hier genau richtig sind, und planen erst einmal keinen Completekühler. Watercool ist noch am überlegen, und noch konkreter wird es bei EK Water Blocks, Aquacomputer und Koolance, alle 3 haben eine Serienproduktion angekündigt, welche laut Erfahrung bald auch online zu sehen sein wird! Wir werden Euch weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten, also "Stay Tuned" bei Aquatuning!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Juli 2010)

Aber jetzt erst einmal brandneue News für euch:

*Neue Thermochillradiatoren in Produktion!*

Nun ist es endlich soweit, auch wir bei Aquatuning können es kaum erwarten: neue Thermochillradiatoren sind angekündigt worden: Die TA Serie! Wie werden sie aussehen? Werden sie an die königlichen Kühlleistung der vorhergehenden Generationen anschließen? Wie werden die Lüfter verschraubt und mit welchen Gewinden die Anschlüsse? Viele Fragen und nur wenige Antworten. Das erste was wir von Aquatuning mitteilen können, sind hier die Größen der ersten Lieferung! Wer mehr Erfahren möchte, einfach immer wieder bei Aquatuning reinklicken, neuste Information geben wir in unserem Onlineshop bekannt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich copypaste mal meine Frage aus den "Tagebuch", da ich nicht glaube dort von irgendjemanden eine Antwort auf meine Frage zu erhalten villeicht klappt es ja hier! Es ging darum das er irgendwie von Aquatuning und Phobya gesponsort bzw Rabatt bekam dafür aber eben dieses Tagebuch schreiben musste. 

Hier nun die Frage dich ich gestellt habe:

Jetzt mal nur so, ist schon der weisnichtwievielte der von Aquatuning Geld bekommt für ein WaKü zusammenzubasteln. Ich mein Hallo? Im Prinzip hab ich all denen die WaKü finanziert das kanns ja nicht sein. Wer eine WaKü will soll auch selber schauen wie er ans Geld dafür kommt. Hat Aquatuning so eine grosse Marge das sie noch Geld den Leuten in den Hintern schiebt. Es ist nichts gegen alex oder die anderen die das Geld bekommen, aber es kann doch nicht sein ich als Kunde der den ganzen Preis mehr oder weniger knurrend entgegen genommen hat und brav bezahlt hat was es kostet fühlt sich über den Tisch gezogen. Was ist der Sinn hinter der Aktion? Die Kunden wütend zu machen? Anlocken kanns ja nicht sein sonst würden sie das Geld in Leute stecken die ganze Casemods machen und das proffessionell. Aber so ftw? Kann mich einer aufklären was das soll?


----------



## ich656 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Frag doch mal direkt bei AT nach. 
da bekommst du wenn dann zu 100% die richtige Antwort.


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

ich frag mich auch, findet ihr das OK?


----------



## Blechdesigner (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Auf Teile für Text hätte ich auch lust, aber fast keine Zeit (wo ist eigtl. der Button dafür beim Beslellvorgang?)


----------



## Klutten (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Deine Frage die du da hast, kann ich aus diesem geposteten Teil nicht herauslesen. Um was geht es dir denn - stichpunktartig.


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was ist die Idee dahinter und findet ihr das OK?


----------



## Klutten (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Was soll man ok finden? Ich steige durch deinen Absatz von vorne bis hinten nicht durch. Da fehlt der Zusammenhang.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: WaKü***Quatsch***Thread*

Ich glaub er meint wie wir es finden das manche die hier ein Tagebuch schreiben gesponsert werden und nach seiner Meinung kein eigenes Geld in ihre Wakü stecken.

Er meint das das den Kunden unfair gegenüber ist die ihre Wakü komplett bezahlen. Und lieber nur profesionelle Modder unterstützt werden sollen.

Also zumindest nehme ich das an das er es so meint. Wenngleich ich nicht verstehe weswegen das so schlimm sein sollte. Da ja niemand komplett alles gesponsert bekommen hat und jeder Auch Teile bezahlt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

(die letzten 8 Posts habe ich mal aus dem Wakü-Quatsch-Thread verschoben. Scheint mir hier deutlich besser zu passen)


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

Ich meine das genauso, sorry wenn ich mich nicht so gut schriftlich ausdrücken kann  

Ich finde das eben wie gesagt nicht ok! Warum wird jemand so subventioniert, das Geld muss ja von wo kommen (also die Marge) und was macht die Person so speziell das er Anspruch auf Subventionen hat? Wenn Aquatuning Geld übrig hat könnten Sie das allen Endkunden zugute kommen lassen anstatt einzelne zu bevorzugen. Gratisversand z.B oder generell die Preise anpassen das nicht mehr soviel über ist von der Marge. Diese Bevorzugung einzelner finde ich nicht okey, ich habe ja auch für alles den vollen Preis bezahlt!


----------



## DAEF13 (31. Juli 2010)

Hey Wassermann,
wird es in naher Zukunft auch Lüftersets bestehend aus Noiseblocker PK-2 geben?

mfG


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2010)

Wenn du bei einer großen Bestellung nett fragst hast du immer eine Chance auf (Mengen-)Rabatt, auch ohne ein Tagebuch. Wenn man ein solches als Werbeträger nennt gibt es dann vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr, aber nichts weltbewegendes.
100% Sponsoring bekommt fast niemand.


----------



## empty (1. August 2010)

Okey das finde ich ok, aber das mit dem Tagebuch kann ich nicht verstehen jeder der gerne mit seiner WaKü angeben will macht sowieso eins ... das muss man doch nicht noch finanziell unterstüzen. Ich denke bei einer Bestellung von 500 CHF darf ich auf die nächste Bestellung etwas Rabatt hoffen? Ich erwarte das nicht aber eben lieber kein Rabatt geben, kein Tagebuchsponsoring eher gratis Versand  mal so als Input

@Nobody: klar findest du das nicht schlimm, du wirst ja auch gesponsort!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. August 2010)

Guten Morgen!



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Hey Wassermann,
> wird es in naher Zukunft auch Lüftersets bestehend aus Noiseblocker PK-2 geben?
> 
> mfG



Ja, habe ich einmal angeregt, dass ist eine gute Idee!


@Sponsoring
Marketing ist ein klarer Kalkulationsfaktor in der Margenberechnung. Das liegt bei z.B. großen deutschen Automarken bei 20-25%. Wir von Aquatuning investieren natürlich auch, einen sehr knapp kalkulierten Gewinnanteil, in Marketing. Das sind nicht nur Produkttest, How²´s und verschiedene Artikelvorstellungen, sondern auch das Sponsoring von Moddingprojekten, ob Kleinere um Anfängern zu zeigen wie eine Wasserkühlung genau Installiert wird, auch größere Projekte indem komplett neue Gehäuse entworfen und gebaut werden und eine Wasserkühlung ein weiteres Highlight in solchen Konzepten ist.
Unsere Marketingstrategie ist ganz klar danach ausgerichtet mit unseren Produkten am Kunden zu arbeiten, was sehr viel mehr arbeit ist als einfach nur Bannerplätze zu mieten. Welche Art von Werbung aufdringlicher ist sei mal dahingestellt. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich immer wieder zu lesen wenn von uns unterstütze Projekt guten Anklang finden und wenn man mal ehrlich ist, viele Fragen blieben unbeantwortet wenn nicht durch Produktsponsoring Aufklärungsarbeit betrieben werden würde.

@ empty
Rabatt kann man immer mal gucken, klar von Auftrag zu Auftrag. Dafür schicke einmal eine Anfrage an meinen Kollegen Herrn Töws, einfach deinen Warebkorb abspeichern, mitsenden s.toews@aquatuning.de und er guckt was er für dich tun kann.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. August 2010)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Wo wir gerade bei Anregungen sind. Ich habe den Phobya Balancer 150 AGB. Bei dem werden ja Halterungen mitgeliefert bei wo durch kleine Filzstückchen der AGB gehalten wird. Problem; wenn man den AGB 2 mal raus nimmt um Beispielsweise das Wasser ab zu lassen halten diese kleinen Filz Stückchen nicht mehr Richtig da sie zu sehr zusammengedrückt wurden und nicht mehr in ihre Ausgangsform zurück kehren. 
Dadurch hält der AGB nicht mehr und rutscht nach dem einsetzen immer nach unten. Kann man von daher nicht Dickere und längere Filmstückchen nehmen ? Oder das Plaste der Halterungen etwas dicker machen ?

Und zu dem Problem von empty will ich noch sagen das es schon eine sehr begrenzte sichtweise darrstellt die er hier an den Tag legt.
[/FONT]


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. August 2010)

Hallo Nobody 2.0!

Wir sind mit der Lösung der Halterung im Moment auch nicht so 100%ig Glücklich! Bei der nächsten Charge wird das dann verbessert!


----------



## Klutten (2. August 2010)

Auch wenn die Diskussion in Bezug auf Aquatuning stattfindet, werden wir sie in einen gesonderten Thread verschieben und den Shop darüber informieren.

Habt ein paar Minuten Geduld. 

EDIT:
Hier geht es zum Thema weiter -> LINK


----------



## empty (2. August 2010)

@ Moderator: Ich finde die Diskussion passt hier sehr gut. Sponsoring ist Unterstüzung, Support=Unterstüzung .... Ich finde das extrem Schade da das Tagebuch-Forum nicht für eine solche Diskussion gemacht ist sondern direkt den Shop betrifft. Dazukommt das der Thread nun schon das zweite Mal verschoben wird, dabei war von Anfang an klar um was es geht!


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2010)

Ein RIESENGROSSES LOB an Aquatuning, auch wenn ich unfähig war Ku.Nr. etc euch zu übermitteln habt ihr alles gemacht was ich gebraucht habe und DANKE für die reklamation und die Erstattung.

Ihr seid die besten


"hust" so genug der arschkriecherrei^^


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. August 2010)

Guten Morgen!



ole88 schrieb:


> Ein RIESENGROSSES LOB an Aquatuning, auch wenn ich unfähig war Ku.Nr. etc euch zu übermitteln habt ihr alles gemacht was ich gebraucht habe und DANKE für die reklamation und die Erstattung.
> 
> Ihr seid die besten
> 
> ...



Ich habe das mal an die betreffende Kollegin weitergeleitet. Dank dir für das Lob!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. August 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem Wochenende möchte ich noch eine Frage klären:
> 
> *GTX460 Grafikkartenkühler, wie ist der Status?*
> 
> Nach den ersten Anfragen von unseren Kunden haben wir von Aquatuning uns einmal kundig gemacht und mit allen bei uns erhältlichen GPU-Kühlerherstellern Kontakt aufgenommen. Das Lager ist zwiegespalten! Liquid-Extasy sagt z.B. das GPU Only Lösungen hier genau richtig sind, und planen erst einmal keinen Completekühler. Watercool ist noch am überlegen, und noch konkreter wird es bei EK Water Blocks, Aquacomputer und Koolance, alle 3 haben eine Serienproduktion angekündigt, welche laut Erfahrung bald auch online zu sehen sein wird! Wir werden Euch weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten, also "Stay Tuned" bei Aquatuning!​




Um euch auf dem laufenden zu halten, die ersten Kühler sind online und im Zulauf:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter​


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. August 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem Wochenende möchte ich noch eine Frage klären:
> 
> *GTX460 Grafikkartenkühler, wie ist der Status?*
> 
> Nach den ersten Anfragen von unseren Kunden haben wir von Aquatuning uns einmal kundig gemacht und mit allen bei uns erhältlichen GPU-Kühlerherstellern Kontakt aufgenommen. Das Lager ist zwiegespalten! Liquid-Extasy sagt z.B. das GPU Only Lösungen hier genau richtig sind, und planen erst einmal keinen Completekühler. Watercool ist noch am überlegen, und noch konkreter wird es bei EK Water Blocks, Aquacomputer und Koolance, alle 3 haben eine Serienproduktion angekündigt, welche laut Erfahrung bald auch online zu sehen sein wird! Wir werden Euch weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten, also "Stay Tuned" bei Aquatuning!​



Und Auqacomputers 460iger ist nun auch online:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagraFX für GTX 460 (GF100) G1/4 Aquacomputer aquagraFX für GTX 460 (GF100) G1/4 12386

Hier noch einmal alle anderen Modelle in einer Übersicht:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## nyso (6. August 2010)

Kleiner Fehler^^
Die 460 ist auf Basis des GF104, nicht des GF100^^


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. August 2010)

Hmmm, das könnte sein! Hole mir mal eben das Feedback von Aquacomputer, wenn ich mehr weis gibt es ne Info hier!

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. August 2010)

*Aquatuning- & Phobyaaufkleber nun bei uns erhältlich*

Öfter haben uns schon unsere Kunden gefragt, warum bietet ihr keine Aufkleber an? Nun haben wir reagiert und diese in Auftrag gegeben! Einen transparenter Hintergrund war uns wichtig das die Aufkleber mit dem Hintergrund verschmelzen. Um zu sehen wie sie genau aussehen mit verschiedenen Anwendungsbeispielen, einfach hier klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (9. August 2010)

Mal eine kurze Frage: 

1x Aquatuning Sticker Oval (100x60) - sind das 100x60 mm oder cm? 

Edit: Bei dem Preis doch wohl eher mm, oder?


MFG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. August 2010)

Ja, mm, arbeiten wir nach, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2010)

irgendwas passt mit eurer homepage nicht auf .de wird mir alles in english angezeigt und vorhin wars französisch, ka was da grade schiefläuft, und jetzt is alles wieder französisch auch wenn ich zum xten male auf deutsch button klicke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. August 2010)

Hallo!

Hmmm, bei mir ist alles ok, mit allen Browsern die ich drauf habe. Gibt es sonst noch jm. mit diesen Problem?


----------



## McZonk (10. August 2010)

Imho eher ein Problem des Anwenders 

@Ole: Drück doch mal Strg+F5 wenn du auf der Seite bist und leer deinen Browsercache und lösch ggf. die Cookies.


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2010)

etz passt alles sehr merkwürdig^^
danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. August 2010)

Komisch, naja, es ist auch mal ganz schön wenn ein Problem so schnell behoben wird!


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2010)

andere frage weil ich noch keine versandbestätigung bekommen habe, der kollege Weiss der im urlaub jetzt ist hat meiner rücksendung (garantiesache) noch zwei anschlüsse beigelegt geld müsste eigentlich eingegangen sein wäre schön wenn das heute noch rausgeht an mich.


----------



## -Masterchief- (10. August 2010)

Wird ein Paket wenn ich nicht zuahause bin an eine Paketstation geliefert 

LG,
Marvin


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2010)

wenn du das angegeben hast ja ansonsten wenn die annahme stelle nicht mehr erreichbar ist ja, is unterschiedlich bei mir kann beides vorkommen

geduldigwarte


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. August 2010)

...ansonsten wird es in der Filiale in deiner Nähe 7-10 Tage zum abholen zurückgelegt.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (10. August 2010)

Wie lange dauert es, bis eine Bestellung versendet wird? Bzw. bei mir eintrifft?

Ich habe zwei bestellungen getätigt, die erste wurde vorbildlich schnell verschickt, bei der 2. hat sich noch gar nichts getan.

1. Bestellung:

Bestellhistorie 

05.08.2010 Offen 
05.08.2010 In WW importiert 
06.08.2010 Vorkasse eingegangen 
06.08.2010 wird gepackt 
06.08.2010 Versendet

2. große Bestellung:

Bestellhistorie 

05.08.2010 Offen 
05.08.2010 Offen 
05.08.2010 In WW importiert

seit dem hat sich nichts mehr geändert. (Heute: 10.08.2010)

Was ist WW?

BTW finde es super, das es so einen Thread hier gibt!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. August 2010)

Hallo Dark Iron Guard!

Am Besten du gibst mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundenummer, dann kann ich mal gucken.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (10. August 2010)

Wassermann@AT hast ne PN bekommen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. August 2010)

Okay, ich gucke mal.


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2010)

wassermann und das vom herr weiss?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. August 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> wassermann und das vom herr weiss?



Verstehe dich nicht!?


----------



## ole88 (11. August 2010)

ich fragte oben was mit meiner bestellung / reklamation ist, ich habe etwas auf garantie ersetzt bekommen dazu habe ich noch zwei anschlüsse hinzubestellt diese waren dann 12,48 hab dies am freitag überwiesen und jetzt noch keine bestätigung bekommen ob die ware bzw garantiesache an mich unterwegs ist. wäre schön zu erfahren wann das paket dann bei euch weggeht.

edit sagt, habe grade gesehn das ne mail mit ner versandbestätigung an mich raus is.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. August 2010)

Guten Morgen ole88!

Es ist schön wenn sich Probleme von selber lösen


----------



## ole88 (11. August 2010)

ja schon war halt bis zu dem zeitpunkt nichts da an mail oder so^^


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. August 2010)

Ein großes Event steht vor der Tür:

*Aquatuning auf der größten LAN in UK*

Wie auch schon im letzten Jahr sind wir auch dieses Jahr auf der größten Lan im UK, der Insomnia. Diese findet in diesem Jahr schon zum 40igsten mal statt und ist mit 2000 Gamern wahrlich stark besetzt! Unser UK-Mitarbeiter wird sich vom 27-30 August allen Fragen stellen, die sich rund um das Thema Wasserkühlung drehen. An seinem Stand wird auch einiges fürs Auge geboten! Einen Eindruck von dieser Lanparty finden sie hier auch im Video.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (11. August 2010)

Großes Event, neue Kabel, Lan
Versteh nur ich den Zusammenhang zwischen fetter Überschrift und Inhalt nicht?


----------



## empty (11. August 2010)

ich sehe auch keinen Zusammenhang zwischen einer Lan und den Phobyakabeln


----------



## COD-Gamer (11. August 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Guten Abend Wassermann,
hätte da mal ne kleine Frage  wann sind den die [/FONT]Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin nun wirklich verfügbar , bin etwas verwirrt.
Am Sa wo ich die  Bestellung aufgegeben habe stand liefertermin 13.08 und nun 15.08.
Wenn du mal reinschauen möchtest  mal die Auftragsnummer : 104973 .
Vielen Dank 
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. August 2010)

@COD-Gamer nimm einfach Kabel mit Sleeve wenn du nicht solange warten willst.


----------



## COD-Gamer (11. August 2010)

in der bestellung sind auch lüffis drin  aber die sind  gottseidank noch verfügbar sind die mit sleeve nich teurer?


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2010)

COD-Gamer schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wann kommen die Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin am sa wo ich die bestellt hab war liefertermin 13.08.10 Jezt steht da was von 15.10.10 ich hoff das ist nur nen schlechter scherz
> Ne mail gabs auch nicht das die später kommen als gepplant hmmm
> Wenn de mal gucken möchtest die bestellnummer*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]104973 [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vielen dank
> [/FONT]*


Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du dich regelkonform an Satzzeichen halten würdest und zudem eine Aussprache nutzt, die einem Foren-Supporter würdig ist. Wenn sich nämlich jemand um deine Belange kümmern soll, möchte er nicht erst die Wörter in deinen Beiträgen zusammenwürfeln. Danke.


----------



## COD-Gamer (11. August 2010)

okay werds sofort ändern


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2010)

Merke es dir einfach für die Zukunft, dann ist das schon ok. 

So viel Zeit muss schließlich sein, anderen lesbare Sätze zu produzieren.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. August 2010)

ja die mit Sleeve sind teuerer, aber verfügbar.


----------



## COD-Gamer (11. August 2010)

Hmm  ne überweisung mit nem euro ne muss nüchsein xD


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. August 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Die Überschrift war ein Kopierfehler, habe das verbessert!

@COD-Gamer
Ich glaube den Liefertermin werden wir nicht einhalten können. Im Moment kann ich noch nicht genau sagen wann die kommen. Aber gerne stelle ich deine Bestellung auf eine alternative um!

Welche Produkte hast du dir wenn dann ausgeguckt?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. August 2010)

@Lawitz
Am besten du machst mal Bilder davon und schickst die an meinen Kollegen aus der REklamaitonsabteilung, den Herrn Töws: s.toews@aquatuning.de Der nimmt sich dann dem Fall an!


Phobya hat wieder sein Sortiment erweitert:

*Neue Phobyakabel bei Aquatuning eingetroffen*

Die Idee mit gesleevten Kabeln ist keine Neue, allerdings ist Phobya hier einen ganz neuen Weg gegangen. Komplett vorgesleevte Kabel! Keine Arbeit mehr, nur noch zusammenstecken, fertig. Dieses Konzept kam so gut an, dass nun die Entwicklung weitergeht: Neue Standardkabel werden nun gesleevt angeboten, so z.B. PWM Splitter, Sata Verteiler, verschiedene Verlängerungen und das Beste ist, diesmal sind die Stränge sogar einzeln gesleevt! Unser neues Sortiment finden sie *hier. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## COD-Gamer (12. August 2010)

Nice neuee Kabel 
@wassermann hast meine mail bekommen?


----------



## nyso (12. August 2010)

Oh man, Wassermann. Wer diese Kabel kauft ist doch echt selber Schuld, oder?
Die sehen ja noch schlechter aus als die von NZXT, die Caseking anbietet.

Phobya ist doch eure Hausmarke, könnt ihr da nicht etwas mehr auf guten Sleeve, hohe Blickdichte, kurzen Shrink etc. achten?
Außerdem sind nicht die einzelnen Adern seperat gesleevt, sondern gleich der komplette Strang. Das sieht dann am Anschluss einfach nur grottig aus.


So sind sie absolut keine Alternative zu billigen Kabeln und dann mit MDPC selber sleeven.


----------



## ole88 (12. August 2010)

hm die kritik ist wohl angebracht und kann ich nur zustimmen, sorry

aber was positives noch, danke die post kam mit denn anschlüssen und der garantie sache, merci


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. August 2010)

Guten Morgen!

@COD-Gamer
Ich arbeite bis heute Mittag alle mails ab, wenn du keine Antwort bekommst, dann ist was nicht angekommen.

@nyso
Danke für dein Hinweis, werde das mal an die Kollegen der Entwicklung weiterleiten.

Was die einzelsleeves Betrifft:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Verlängerung 3Pin Molex Einzel Sleeving 30cm - Schwarz Phobya Verlängerung 3Pin Molex Einzel Sleeving 30cm - Schwarz 81109
(Das Foto wird noch einmal erneuert, sieht echt schrecklich aus)
Davon kommen in den nächsten Tagen noch mehr online.


----------



## Hektor123 (13. August 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte nach langer Zeit auch mal was Kritik üben. Und zwar fand ich die schwarzen Buchsen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schwarz
zum Teil eine echte Zumutung. Statt ein undurchsichtiges schwarz waren diese eher milchiggrau (zwar ziemlich dunkel, aber keinesfalls schwarz).

Wenn man für 50€ diese Teile bestellt und die Hälfte aussortieren muss, ist das schon happig.
Als nach langer Zeit die 6-Pin-VGA-Buchsen wieder lieferbar waren, waren sie endlich alle ausnahmslos in guter Qualität und schön schwarz. Ich hoffe euer Zuliefer hat das Problem erkannt und bietet sowas nicht mehr an.

Das Ganze ist schon ne längere Zeit her, da mir die Buchsen so langsam aber wieder ausgehen und ich bald neue brauche, überlege ich mir 2x, ob ich mir das nochmal antue.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. August 2010)

Hallo Hektor123!

Ich habe die selber nur Stichprobenartig in die Hand genommen und fand die eigentlich durchgehend in Ordnung.

Wenn du eine Bestellung abschließt, dann schreib mir mal deine Bestellnummer und ich gucke mir das mal genauer an!


----------



## Hektor123 (13. August 2010)

Kann ja sein, dass die mittlerweile seit ca 2 Monaten so sind, wie es auch sein sollte. Ganz zu Beginn waren sie es leider nicht. Ich versuch mal später ein Bild reinzustellen, auch im Vergleich zu den "neuen" Buchsen, an denen gibt es wirklich nichts auszusetzen. Da waren wirklich alle 10/10 perfekt. 

@Bestellung werd ich dann mal machen, wenns soweit ist und ich es nicht vergesse.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. August 2010)

Ja, als wir die erste Charge bekommen haben kurz vor Weihnachten war das echt ein Drucheinander was die uns geliefert haben. 

Die letzten Lieferungen sahen wirklich sehr sehr gut aus!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. August 2010)

Aquatuning erweitert seine Grenzen: 

*Aquatuning Spanien ist eröffnet!*


Ab heute ist Aquatuning mit einem neuen Onlineshop in Spanien vertreten. Unser Partner in Spanien steht allen Kunden mit Rat und Tat zur Seite! Unseren Kunden in Spanien bieten wir zu diesem besonderen Anlass die Möglichkeit, bereits ab einem Bestellwert von 80,-€ sich ihre Bestellung kostenfrei bis zum 31.08.2010 nach Hause liefern zu lassen. Zum neuen Shop gelangen sie hier. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (13. August 2010)

Schweden, Spanien, was denn nu?^^


----------



## nyso (13. August 2010)

Vermutlich mal wieder ein Copy&Paste-Fehler^^

Wird aber wohl Spanien gemeint sein, steht ja ESPANIA da und es ist die spanische Flagge zu sehen^^


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

Das ist doch schade, schon wieder Copy-Paste


----------



## DAEF13 (13. August 2010)

Es muss wohl Spanien sein; Schweden gibbet außerdem schon


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

@Wassermann: Na wie schauts aus, machen die bei Watercool Sommerferien oder warum warte ich noch auf mein MoRa?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. August 2010)

Hallo!

Danke für den Hinweis! Habe ich geändert. Und das alles kurz vorm Wochenende! Ich wünsch euch was 

Ach, Mo-ra, ja das ist eine gute Frage und vielleicht sogar die Antwort. Es ist halt Uralubszeit... Im Moment weiß ich aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## empty (13. August 2010)

Ruf doch mal an  geht ja wohl gar nicht, ein Produkt anzukündigen und dann so schlecht verfügbar. Kannst denen ja mal ausrichten sie sind noch nicht Appel ...


----------



## Olstyle (13. August 2010)

Guckst du hier:
Produktpreview --> MO-RA3 360 - Serie - WATERCOOL Support - Watercool


----------



## Hektor123 (14. August 2010)

Hier mal eben ein Bild der Buchsen und die gewaltigen Unterschiede.
Das ist schon mehr als deutlich (gewesen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. August 2010)

Guten Morgen Hektor123!

Ich bin letzte Woche schon durch die Regale gegangen und habe mir einige schwarze Stecker und Buchsen zur Hand genommen. Die sind alle schön tief schwarz, also ist das Problem wie es scheint von Herstellerseiten aus gelöst!


----------



## Hektor123 (17. August 2010)

Sehr schön, Bestellung ist seit dem Wochenende schon raus und wird wohl bald auch ankommen. Ich hoffe das Beste


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. August 2010)

Nochmal eine Info für euch falls es übersehen wurde:

*GTX480 Grafikkartenkühler im Test​*
Man kann schon bald sagen „traditionell“ hat PC Games Hardware Extreme sich für die neuste Grafikkartengeneration von den größten und bekanntesten Herstellern die Kühler besorgt, auch Aquatuning stellte hier auch gerne Testmuster zur Verfügung, und diese durchgetestet. Durch stetige Weiterentwicklung der Kühler und auch durch neue Grafikkartenlayouts verschieben sich altbekannte Spitzenreiter auf die hinteren Ränge und umgekehrt. Doch wie ist das mit der neuen nVidia-Generation? Sieger und Verlierer hat der PCGHX-Moderator „McZonk“ hier in einer Review vorgestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djnoob (18. August 2010)

Hi Wassermann, ich will von meinem jetztigen 775 Asus Board auf ein 1156 Board umsteigen und wollte meinen jetztigen Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3.0 Light weiterbenutzen. Gibt es dafür eventuell ein Adapter oder sowas in der ART?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. August 2010)

Hallo djnoob!

Ja, dieses hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Umrüstkit HK 3.0 Serie Sockel 1156 Watercool Umrüstkit HK 3.0 Serie Sockel 1156 16132


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. August 2010)

Ich antworte mal schnell...
Also hiermit kannst du den HK auf 1156 umrüsten.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Umrüstkit HK 3.0 Serie Sockel 1156 Watercool Umrüstkit HK 3.0 Serie Sockel 1156 16132

Edit:
Da war wohl der Wassermann schneller


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. August 2010)

Erster  

Aber danke für deine Hilfe Gamer_95


----------



## djnoob (18. August 2010)

Danke für die schnelle antworten ihr beide. Dann brauche ich also wenn es soweit ist, keinen neuen kühler. Schön wenn man sparen kann


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. August 2010)

Geht es noch Kühler? Ja, es geht:

*Neue Chillerlieferung bei Aquatuning eingetroffen*


Die Durchlaufkühler aus dem Hause Hailea genießen schon seit langer Zeit bei unseren Kunden eine hohe Beliebtheit. Dieses doch sehr spezielle Kühlelement ist bisher eines der wenigen Serienprodukte, die das Wasser unter Raumtemperatur kühlten. Nun ist bei uns diese Woche wieder eine neue Lieferung eingetroffen und wir von Aquatuning haben uns entschieden einen weiteren Chiller anzubieten: Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 4000 mit 3300Watt Kühlleistung! Dieser Kühler kühlt nicht nur Ihren PC, nein, eine ganze PC Sammlung oder auch Server! Unser komplettes Sortiment finden Sie hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. August 2010)

Schönes Teil...
Die Kühlleistung weiss schon zu überzeugen.
Für die Leute die 4 GTX480 benchen wollen und keinen Bock auf 4 GPU Pots haben lohnt sich das allemale.

Aber irgendwie ist in der Beschreibung nen Fail 


> Hinweis für Aquariumkühlung:
> Die angegebene Kühlleistung wird in der Praxis durch die Aquarium-Beleuchtung...



Wer will dne mit einem Chiller in Aquarium Kühlen???
Ich dachte immer ihr seid nen WaKü Versand und keine Tierhandlung


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. August 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil...
> Die Kühlleistung weiss schon zu überzeugen.
> Für die Leute die 4 GTX480 benchen wollen und keinen Bock auf 4 GPU Pots haben lohnt sich das allemale.
> 
> ...



Wir haben viele Fremdanfragen von Aquariumbesitzern, da diese gerade im Sommer und Nachts ihre Aquarien unter Raumtemperatur kühlen müssen.


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. August 2010)

Klingt interressant 
Habe aber sowas noch nie Gehört.
Trotzdem danke für die info!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> ...Durchlaufkühler Hailea Ultra Titan 4000 mit 3300Watt Kühlleistung!...



Wäre es eigentlich möglich, dass ihr 1-2 Temperaturwerte aus einem realistischen Leistungsbereich in die Beschreibung mit aufnehmt? Wir haben hier immer mal wieder Leute, die ein 300W Modell (oder gar noch kleiner) für hochübertakte i7&Co nehmen wollen. Da wäre eine Angabe z.B. der zu erzielenden Temperaturdifferenz Wasser-Luft bei 200 und 400W eine sehr gute Orientierung.



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Klingt interressant
> Habe aber sowas noch nie Gehört.



Das ist der eigentliche Anwendungszweck dieser Dinger, deswegen auch die hohen Durchflussraten,... in der Herstellerbeschreibung. Wer für vierstellige Summen Fische rumschwimmen hat, die >25°C Wassertemperatur nicht verkraften, stellt im Sommer eine zahlungsbereite Zielgruppe dar


----------



## Gnome (18. August 2010)

Hi Wassermann!

ich habe am 15.08.2010 ein "FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds Weiß - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel" bei euch gekauft. Heute hab ich es ausgepackt, hab erstmal außerhalb des Cases probiert, ob das Flexlight funktioniert, ging einwandfrei, habe es dann eingebaut/eingeklebt und angeschlossen und es gab einen Knall wie als wenn ein Massefehler wäre. Ich habe so wie das Flexlight ist mit der vorgeklebten Rückseite an eine Aluwand geklebt. Ich hab es dann noch einmal versucht, wieder ein Knall. Dann habe ich es ausgebaut und habe es außerhalb des Cases wieder probiert - keine Fehler. Es liegt also irgendwo am Flexlight, dass es mit Alu zu nem Massefehler kommt. Ich möcht das Flexlight auch nicht mehr einbauen, weil ich Angst hab, mir irgendwas von meinen Komponenten, insbesondere Netzteil zu zerschießen. Sowas is mir mit Flexlights noch nie passiert. Ich hab bisher recht viele Flexlights gehabt, alle funktionierten, nur das auf einmal jetzt nicht. Kann ich das zurückschicken? Ich möchte mein Geld gerne wieder haben, weil ich ehrlich gesagt einfach enttäuscht bin. Zudem finde ich dieses "angestückelte" Stück hinten dran nicht gut. Unter der Klebeschicht sind offene Kontakte. Da wurde eiskalt mit doppelseitigem Klebeband draufgeklebt. Die Qualität finde ich ebenfalls nicht wirklich gut. Lauter Klebestellen auf dem Flexlight drauf.

Zumindest werd ich das Flexlight definitiv nicht mehr in meinem Case anschließen, am Ende kann ich mir nochn neues Netzteil kaufen, nur weil das Flexlight so wie es kam mit Alu nen Massefehler bringt. Ein Glück funktioniert noch alles, nur sowas kann auch mal in die Hose gehen.

Also ich würde es gerne zurückschicken und mein Geld wiederhaben. Ich hoffe ich krieg dieses mal mein komplettes Geld wieder, da ich damals schon nen Kühler bestellt habe und aufgrund von Nichtgefallen zurückgeschickt habe. Habe ihn nur mal ausgepackt, angeschaut, eingepackt und zurückgeschickt und mir wurde entweder ein 75% Gutschein ausgestellt (den ich dann genommen habe weil mir ja nichts anderes übrig blieb) oder eine 50%ige Auszahlung und der Kühler hatte nen Preis von 100 Euro glaube. Das fand ich schon sehr dreist. Das Flexlight kostet zwar nurr 11 Euro und paar zerquetschte, dennoch würde ich gerne mein Geld wiederhaben. Ich habe noch ein Flexlight von Caseking. Die sind günstiger und die Qualität ist bei weitem besser. Zudem gibts dort keine Stellen die einfach "angestückelt" sind oder offene Kontakte haben. Und für nen Preis von fast 12 Euro möchte ich Qualität haben, wo ich dieses mal aber absolut enttäuscht wurde.

'n Gutschein wäre auch machbar, aber für den vollen Betrag + Versandkosten, da ich noch was anderes bestellen muss bei euch.

Meine Bestellnummer vom Paket ist: 105572
Kundennummer: 43663

Viele Grüße,
Clemens A.


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

Lustig ich habe keine Probleme mit denen


----------



## Gnome (18. August 2010)

Naja ich kauf deshalb die Flexlights bei AT, weil die bei AT am hellsten sind. Dennoch is die Qualität meiner Meinung nach nicht gut einfach. Aber aktuell stören mich wesentlich mehr Dinge um ehrlich zu sein. Ich möchte nur nochmal etwas ansprechen, was ich damals mit Frau Helene Weiss erlebt habe. Ich habe meinen Repack Cooling Slot In Black damals eingeschickt, weil sich das Plexi innen langsam aber sicher auflöste. Als es bei AT ankam, bekam ich von Frau Weiss eine E-Mail, dass kein Schaden erkannt wurde. Ich sofort eine E-Mail zurückgeschrieben mit einer sauberen und genauen Anleitung "zum finden" des Mangels. Eine E-Mail kam zurück, dass der Fehler auch dieses mal nicht gefunden wurde, obwohl ich klar und deutlich geschrieben hatte, dass das Plexi ins Licht gehalten werden muss. Man sieht es sofort wenn man es gegen das Licht hält und man sich die spiegelnde Oberfläche anschaut. Eine weitere E-mail habe ich geschrieben mit einer weiteren Beschreibung und dazu habe ich ein Bild beigelegt, wo ich den Bereich des Mangels rot eingekreist habe. Auch dieses mal wurde der Mangel nicht erkannt. Dann musste ich gezwungener Maßen zum Telefon greifen um der netten Dame zu erklären, wo sich der Mangel befindet. Auch am Telefon wurde mir gesagt, dass Sie leider keinen Fehler erkennen kann. Erst am späten Abend kam dann die E-Mail, dass der Fehler entdeckt wurde. Komischerweise erst dann, wo ich mir einen neuen Repack bestellt habe. Tja, so gingen 3,99€ für Versand weg, weil ich dachte, dass ich nie mein Geld zurück bekomme. Da fragt man sich doch: wieso nicht gleich? Ich möchte nicht unhöflich wirken, nur in dem Moment fragte ich mich echt, ob die Frau Weiss Tomaten auf den Augen hat, weil der Mangel eindeutig zu sehen war.

Zum zweiten wurde mir vor einem halben Jahr 1 Cent mehr berechnet als eigentlich zu bezahlen war. Ich hatte damals immer mit Nachnahme bestellt und hab bis auf den Cent alles bereit gelegt. Ich habe zuvor 5 mal in die E-Mail reingeschaut und nachgezählt wieviel Geld ich in den Umschlag tun muss, den der DHL Mann bekommt. Habe sogar die Summe draufgeschrieben. Zumindest weiß ich, dass die letzte Zahl der Summe eine 3 war. Als der DHL Mann kam, hab ich ihm das Geld gegeben und er meinte nur, dass ein Cent fehlt. Ich erstmal gefragt, wieso das? Ich habe die und die Summe mit xx,x3 € und keine xx,x4 €. Ich schaute dann in die Rechnung, 1 Cent war mehr berechnet und ich schaute in die E-Mail und 1 Cent war da natürlich überflüssig für Aquatuning > Falsche Summe also aufgeschrieben. Ich schrieb Frau Weiss glaube wieder an weiß ich nicht mehr ganz, sie meinte, sie berechnet mir bei der nächsten Bestellung 1 Cent weniger. Auf den Cent warte ich noch heute. Es geht zwar nur um einen Cent, doch für mich is das Vertrauensbruch. Ich habe in dem Moment wo ich bei Aquatuning bestellt habe, vertraut, dass meine Ware korrekt ankommt und in der richtigen Summe als Nachnahme Nutzer. Fehlgeschlagen. Ich trauer dem Cent nicht nach, dennoch finde ich es als eine Frechheit.

Mit dem Kühler (GTX 275) habe ich mich damals schon über E-Mail mit Frau Weiss unterhalten. Leider verlor ich damals 25 Euro nur, weil ich den Kühler 1x ausgepackt habe und wieder hinein getan habe.

Bei AT habe ich bisher immer sehr gerne bestellt, nur ich habe jedes mal Bammel vor Reklamationen, nur weil ich mit Frau Weiss möglichst keinen Kontakt aufnehmen möchte, da Sie eh wieder im Recht ist. Es tut mir Leid das zu sagen, aber für mich ist Frau Weiss unfähig, die Reklamation zu leiten, bzw. überhaupt in der Reklamation zu sitzen. Meiner Meinung nach müssten erfahrene Arbeiter diesen Job übernehmen, damit so etwas nicht vorkommt. Alle meine Probleme waren bisher eigentlich auf dem Konto von Frau Weiss.

Zudem habe ich bisher Recht häufig bestellt und muss sagen, dass ich von (ich gebe jetzt mal eine grobe Anzahl meiner Bestellungen an) 20 Bestellungen, 10 Bestellungen am nächsten Tag nach verschicken am zuvorigen Tag, bekommen habe. Die restlichen 10 Bestellungen kamen immer mit 1 Tag verspätung. Warum? Das Paket wird Abends irgendwann 18 Uhr "angeblich" losgeschickt. Vermutlich dann, wenn DHL schon längst da war. Man stellt sich ein, dass das Paket am nächsten Tag kommt, aber Pustekuchen. Am nächsten Tag ist der DHL Status immernoch beim 1. Status. Bisher ist mir das bei keinem einzigen Onlineshop passiert. Es mag sein, dass AT viel zu tun hat, aber ich verstehe es nicht, wenn ich um 12 Uhr eine E-Mail bekomme, dass mein Paket verschickt worden ist, aber ich es am nächsten Tag nicht erhalte. Die Schuld liegt garantiert nicht bei DHL, da ich bei anderen Onlineshops, ich sage mal Caseking, bisher bei meinen 10-15 Bestellungen meine Pakete jedes mal am nächsten Tag bekommen habe. Weiter gehts mit anderen Onlineshops wie HOH, Hardwareversand, Amazon & Co. Jedes Paket kam am nächsten Tag. Und der Witz dabei ist, dass DHL es verschickt. Daher schiebe ich das Problem nicht DHL in den Schuh. Gut, 1 Tag, aber ich bin auf meinen Rechner angewiesen und brauche ihn jeden Tag. Zudem gibt DHL selbst an, dass sie innerhalb 1 Tag das Paket nach Hause liefern. Nur komisch, dass es bei AT nicht ganz so klappt wie beschrieben .

Aber AT hat auch gute Seiten. Herr Schultze ist ein sehr netter Kontakt, hatte bisher sehr oft mit ihm Kontakt über E-Mail und freue mich jedes mal, mit ihm in Verbindung zu stehen. Zudem habe ich bisher einmal über Telefon bestellt und muss sagen, der nette Herr am Telefon hat für mich einen absolut positiven Eindruck gemacht. Sehr nett, hilfreich, freundlich, Klasse Service am Telefon! Wenn der ganze Service auch in der Reklamationsabteilung so wäre, dann Hut ab.


So viel zu meinen Problemen. Ich habe das ganze immer unter den Tisch gekehrt, nur irgendwann muss auch mal Dampf abgelassen werden, weil ich bei keinem Onlineshop bisher Probleme hatte, bis eben hier bei AT und bei anderen Shops habe ich mindestens genauso viel schon reklamiert. Ich erwähne da gerne wieder Caseking, wo der Service einfach 100% makellos top und perfekt ist, wo sich AT mal eine Scheibe abschneiden könnte .

Daher nicht böse auf mich sein, ich wollte das nur mal gesagt haben. Ich bin trotzdem nicht der einzigste mit Problemen. Da gibt es hier auf PCGH viele, nur keiner hat vermutlich den Mut, es hier einmal zu schreiben, da sie denken, dass ihnen der Kopf abgerissen wird. Wir alle sind Menschen, wir können uns verständigen und demzufolge möchte ich es an dich, Wassermann, richten, es bitte einmal weiterzureichen, damit der Service bei Aquatuning zukünftig verbessert werden kann.


Vielen Dank!

Ein langer Text hat auch ein Ende...


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

Ich verstehe was du meinst und bin mit dem Lieferstatusanzeige von AT auch nicht zufrieden.

um ein anderen Elektronikshop der sicher keine Konkurenz für AT darstellt als positives Beispiel herzuziehen digitec.ch wenn ich dort etwas bestelle erhalte ich sofort ein Mail und auf meiner Accountseite ein "Lieferstatus"-Button zur Bestellung. Darauf geklickt sagt es mir für jede einzelne Komponente wo sie sich befindet bzw. wann es im Zentrallager ankommen soll. Solange die Sendung nicht verschickt worden ist kann ich immer mehr Komponenten in die selbe Bestellung einfügen. Das ist nicht direkt möglich bei AT. Mit meinem Mailkontakt (Herr Melaugh) ist dies möglich aber nicht im Web nachzuvollziehen (BIGMINUS). Auch muss ich sagen das es schade ist, das ein Support-Formular nicht direkt auf der Homepage implementiert ist. So ala Supportmail abgeschickt, Kundensupport hat es noch nicht gelesen. Ich habe gestern um neun Uhr abends ein Mail gemacht bis jetzt noch keine Antwort von meinem Kontakt erhalten. Ist doch nicht normal oder? Er ist super zuvorkommend und ein angenehmer Kontakt aber langsam. Da kann AT sicher noch verbessern.
Ich hatte noch keine Reklamationsgründe, aber bin mir ziemlich sicher das bei beschädigter Ware wie bei Gnome die 25 Euro nicht abgezogen werden düfte. Da man im Kaufvertrag ganz klar Neuwertige und unbeschädigte Ware vereinbart hat. Das ist mit Bezahlung die Schuld des Händler und da eindeutig der Schaden vom Hersteller und damit des Shops verursacht wurde gilt es die Ware kostenfrei zu ersetzen. Das ist eigentlich einklagbar! 

Also da besteht eideutig Handlungsbedarf bei AT. Vielleicht mit dem Portugal-Shop warten und etwas an den Support-PHP und dem Lieferstatus einarbeiten. Da ist der bestehenden Kundschaft mehr gedient, Stakeholder-Value.


----------



## Gnome (18. August 2010)

Naja ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich wie gesagt den Kühler einmal rausgenommen habe, probemontiert hab mit zugeschnittenen Wärmeleitpads, dennoch sah der Kühler aus wie neu. Ich hab den nichtmal mit den Fingern angegriffen, nur mit weißen Handschuhen. Zudem kann man die Wärmeleitpads und die WLP sicherlich beim Hersteller kostenlos anfordern. Aber 50 Euro Auszahlung oder 75 Euro Gutschrift, finde ich schon dreist. Dafür, dass ich das Ding noch ne Stunde saubergemacht habe....mit 80 Euro Auszahlung hätte ich ja noch gesagt: gut ok, machen wir so, aber 50 Euro Auszahlung halte ich für Abzocke meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## nyso (18. August 2010)

Klar, 50€ Auszahlung und dann als B-Ware für 85€ wieder verkaufen

So hätte man 50€ an dir verdient und 85€ am Neukunden, also sogar mehr als wenn du den für 100€ behalten hättest...


----------



## Gnome (18. August 2010)

Ja aber was will ich mit dem? Ich habn zurückgeschickt, weil er net passte. 1 Bauteil war im Weg...ich bereue heute noch den Kauf. Ich war dann praktisch gezwungen, den 75 Euro Gutschein zu nehmen, wovon ich mein Lian Li Case gekauft habe. Dennoch wars keine optimale Lösung.


----------



## nyso (18. August 2010)

Ich mein ja bloß. Mit der Masche verdienen sie 135€, wenn er bei dir gepasst hätte wären es nur 100€ für AT gewesen^^

Das 10mal die Woche, sind im Monat schonmal 1400€ für garnichts


----------



## empty (18. August 2010)

Aber ihr gebt mir recht das die ganze Bestellungsabwicklung suboptimal ist und ausbauungswürdig. Oder seid ihr euch solch schlechte Dienstleistung am Kunden gewöhnt oder ist das in Deutschland nicht so schlimm? Langsame Antworten und keinen Überblick über die Bestellung?

Ich meine in meinem Lieferschein der Teillieferung waren Sachen aufgelistet die nicht drinn waren und Sachen nicht gelistet die drinnen waren, das kann ja kein Seriöser Lieferschein sein. Das ist doch ein unding!

@nyso: Du musst auch denken das AT mit der retournierten Ware Umtriebe hat die sie sehr wohl belasten dürfen. Ich sehe da nicht so eine Masche dahinter. Es liegt am Käufer vor der Montage das Produkt auf die Qualität zu testen sofern er dazu in der Lage ist.


----------



## nyso (18. August 2010)

Trotzdem hat man 14 Tage Rückgaberecht auf im Internet bestellte Artikel. Lediglich den Rückversand muss man zahlen, aber auch das nicht überall.

Ich hatte mir bei Alternate eine XFX GTX 275 XXX 892MB bestellt, sie eine Woche auf Herz und Nieren getestet, und dann zurückgeschickt, weil der Grafikspeicher zu klein war. Also wegen Nichtgefallen, und es gab kostenlosen Rückversand und die ganze Summe aufs Konto zurück

DAS ist Service^^


----------



## empty (19. August 2010)

O.o Rückgaberecht, in meinem Land gibt es so etwas nicht  darum argumentiere ich gar nicht.

Gibt es so ein Recht in DE kannst du das auch erstreiten. Oder darauf pochen, selbst wenn die AGB anders lauten. Es ist für mich klar das wenn ich ein Kaufvertrag abschliesse dies ein Einwegticket ist. Solange ich das erhalte wofür ich zahle, einwandfreie Ware.

Auf meine Frage wurde immer noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## ole88 (19. August 2010)

hmm also frau weiß war bisher immer sehr korrekt muss ich sagen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. August 2010)

Mahlzeit!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre es eigentlich möglich, dass ihr 1-2 Temperaturwerte aus einem realistischen Leistungsbereich in die Beschreibung mit aufnehmt? Wir haben hier immer mal wieder Leute, die ein 300W Modell (oder gar noch kleiner) für hochübertakte i7&Co nehmen wollen. Da wäre eine Angabe z.B. der zu erzielenden Temperaturdifferenz Wasser-Luft bei 200 und 400W eine sehr gute Orientierung.



Ich werde mal mit dem eurem Team reden ob da nicht Interesse besteht direkt die zu testen.

@ Gnome
Danke das du hier Luft machst, nur so können wir an unserem Service arbeiten und unseren Arbeitsablauf verbessern.

Zu den Flexlights:
Schick das Produkt uns zurück, kostenlos:
Einfach einen Zettel beilegen z.H. Herrn Schultze, ich nehme mich dem Problem an.

Und hier mehr über die kostenlose Rücksendung:
http://www.aquatuning.de/shop_content.php/coID/1204
Hier ebenfalls einfach alles ausfüllen, ausdrucken auf das Paket kleben und kostenlos bei der Post abgeben.

Eine Gutschrift reicht dir sagst du?

Zu Kollegin Weis:
Deinen Beitrag habe ich weitergeleitet. Sie ist im Moment im Urlaub und wenn sie wieder da ist, werden wir uns unterhalten.

Zum Cent:
Den schreibe ich dir nach der Rücksendung gut, dann haben wir das vom Tisch.

Zum Grakakühler:
Jeder Kunde hat das Recht bei fernmündliche Bestellungen Ware ab einen Rücksendswert von 40€ diese kostenlos innerhalb von 14Tagen einzusenden. Auch darf der Kunde diese Ware auspacken und testen.
Wir im Gegenzug haben das Recht durch den gebrauchten Zustand den Gutschriftswert zu mindern. Leider tut das dem Kunden immer weh, dass kann jeder nachvollziehen. Wir im Gegenzug können Produkte die Augenscheinlich nicht mehr Neuware sind, nicht einfach ins Lager zurücksortieren und als „neu“ verkaufen. Was bleibt als alternive? Wir könnten dem Kunden pauschal immer alles gutschrieben. Nur wer trägt die Kosten? Jeder Einzelne der Bestellt! Ebenfalls wird es wieder Missbrauchsfälle geben. Ideen haben die kriminellen Elemente leider immer genug. Oder sollten wir da noch geneuer Differenzieren? Dort wird dann schnell Willkühr aufkommen und ich werde innerhalb kurzer Zeit weitere solcher Fälle hier zu bearbeiten haben: „Warum hat der das in dieser Höhe gutgeschrieben bekommen und ich nicht oder weniger usw…“ 
Es ist nicht lange her, da haben wir diesen Arbeitsablauf erst gelockert. Im Moment habe ich wirklich Schwierigkeiten hier für beide Seiten eine „win/“win“ Situation zu sehen und zu erarbeiten.

DHL Versand:
Das ist für uns auch ein Problem. Gerne würden wir eine 24Stundenlieferung garantieren, aber das ist leider nicht möglich. DHL kommt schon am späten Nachmittag, Freitags sogar noch früher, und daher ist es leider nicht immer möglich alle Pakete bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt fertig zu packen. Montags nach einem Wochenende sind immer mehr Bestellungen im System dort spielt der Logistikpunkt auch mit rein. Bei Abschluss von Paketen nachdem DHL da war, bekommen die Kunden ab nächste Woche eine andere E-Mail, dass wurde nun überarbeitet.
Aber gerne schaue ich auch einmal über den Tellerrand hinaus. So kommt bei Caseking auch nach 18uhr noch einmal DHL, was bei uns auch schonmal angedacht war, aber auf lasten der Versandkosten gehen würde. Im übrigen sind diese bei uns niedriger als bei den Kollegen.
Für gewünschte Vorzugsbehandlung, wird es in kurze auch einen neuen Service geben, das bei Notfällen die Ware auch so schnell wie möglich raus geht, aber der ist noch in arbeit.
Privat bestelle ich auch sehr viel Online. Leider habe ich, selbst bei Amazon, genug Fälle parat wo es innerhalb von 24Stunden nicht zu einer Zustellung gekommen ist. Hier gibt es Beispiele, trotz das die Bestellungen Lagernd waren, das die Lieferungen bis zu 2 Wochen gedauert haben.
Gerne nenne ich hier auch Namen wie Otto, Quelle und co. Die trotz ihrer langen Erfahrung immer ewig brauchen bis Bestellungen ankommen.
Ich denke eine Lieferung von 1-2Tagen ist schon nicht schlecht für ein Versandunternehmen. Eine Garantie von 24 Stunden wird keiner ohne extreme Mehrkosten garantieren können!

Ich hoffe ich habe alle deine aufgeführten Punkte erwischt!?




empty schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du meinst und bin mit dem Lieferstatusanzeige von AT auch nicht zufrieden...



Jap, dass macht mich auch nicht glücklich und bedarf auch bei uns noch viel zu viel Handarbeit. Nach einem Gespräch mit der Geschäftsleitung, wird dieser Baustelle einer höchsten Priortät beigewohnt und es wird in nächster Zeit ein „update“ geben.

Ich habe mit Shane einmal Kontakt aufgenommen und werde mit ihm einmal sprechen. Du bist leider nicht der erste Kunde der sich über den Schweizer Support aufregt.




nyso schrieb:


> Ich mein ja bloß. Mit der Masche verdienen sie 135€, wenn er bei dir gepasst hätte wären es nur 100€ für AT gewesen^^
> 
> Das 10mal die Woche, sind im Monat schonmal 1400€ für garnichts



Deine Rechnung hört sich sehr gut an, ach was wär das schön "träum", nur leider sehe ich bei deiner Aussage keinerlei kaufmännische Grundkenntnisse (Sorry das ich das so krass Ausdrücke…)

Den Preis den du online siehst ist doch nicht das Geld was wir uns „in die Tasche stecken können“!?

Das was bei uns bleibt ist der Betrag zwischen dem Einkaufspreis und dem Verkaufspreis. Das ist der Rohertrag. Hierbei sind aber keinerlei Steuern, Personal-, Lager-, Versichung-, Beschaffungs-, Verpackungskosten und und und enthalten.
Nun was unterm Strich hängen bleibt ist schon sehr sehr eng kalkuliert! Wir sind leider nicht Apple oder Eon wo dann noch 35% und mehr Reingewinn übrig bleiben! Glaub mir, dass ist verdammt viel weniger!

Nun Stell dir die oben aufgeführten kosten zwischen Roh- und Reingewinn mal 2 vor mit dem zusätzlichen Personalaufwand des Reklamationablaufes, Wiedereinlagerung, Begutachtung, Durchtesten, Verwaltungsarbeiten, durch Buchaltung, Lagermitarbeiter usw., vor und der Nachbearbeitung eines Supportmitarbeiters wie meiner einer hier an dieser Stelle und dann erzähle mir bitte noch einmal wir verdienen an dem Fernabsatzgesetz auch noch?



nyso schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat man 14 Tage Rückgaberecht auf im Internet bestellte Artikel. Lediglich den Rückversand muss man zahlen, aber auch das nicht überall.



Bei uns kostenlos ab einem Rücksendungswarenwert von 40€. (innerhalb Deutschlands)



nyso schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir bei Alternate eine XFX GTX 275 XXX 892MB bestellt, sie eine Woche auf Herz und Nieren getestet, und dann zurückgeschickt, weil der Grafikspeicher zu klein war. Also wegen Nichtgefallen, und es gab kostenlosen Rückversand und die ganze Summe aufs Konto zurück
> 
> DAS ist Service^^



Und da ist wieder der Punkt, wieviel zahlt ein Kunde mehr für „Service“? Alternate ist leider nicht gerade billig was Hardware betrifft. Sind die Produkte zu teuer, wird geschimpft, versuchen wir auch auf unsere Rechte zu bestehen, Wertminderung bei Rücksendung gebrauchter Ware, wird ebenfalls geschimpft. Es ist ein Drahtseilakt!

Es tut mir leid wenn ich von meiner neutralen Schreibweise etwas Abweiche, aber wenn ein User mit 4.204 der durch seine Erfahrung auch eine Gewisse Verantwartung gegenüber anderen, vor allem Neulingen trägt, und dann so einen Stuss schreibt … sowas geht echt garnicht!


----------



## Gnome (20. August 2010)

Sehr schön, Wassermann. Schön zu hören, dass die Probleme einmal weitergeleitet werden.

Ich möcht die Gutschrift nehmen, da ich noch'n Umrüstkit für meinen AquagraFX GTX 285 Typ 2 brauche und noch paar Anschlüsse und würde bei der Bestellung dann gleich den Gutscheincode verwenden, aber das kreuzel ich dann auf dem Rücksendeformular an.

Das mit dem Cent passt, eigentlich mach ich wegen einem Cent keinen Aufstand, aber wenn man beim Bäcker beim Rückgeld auch 1 Cent zu wenig bekommt, sagt man der netten Dame natürlich auch bescheid, dass sie sich verzählt hat beim Rückgeld .

Dann werde ich das Paket am Montag einschicken. Sollte also Dienstag, spätestens Mittwoch bei euch sein. Ich schreib auf das Rücksendeformular oben noch ganz groß "Bitte an Herrn Schultze weiterleiten" drauf 

Danke nochmal, dass wir das mal geklärt haben .


Schönes Wochenende


----------



## empty (20. August 2010)

Danke Wassermann, in Bezug auf den Lieferstatus und die damit verbundene Inhouse-Logistik darf man sich gerne etwas bei der Konkurrenz etwas abschauen. Mein Absoluter Favorit (schon genannt mit Webadresse) und bei Dienstleistungen Unternehmen des Jahres 2008 funktioniert für mich wunderbar. Nachmachen ist erwünscht. Da sieht man auch welche Teile in Anlieferung sind und wann sie erwartet werden. Erlauben einzelne Gegenstände zu stornieren, Teillieferungen zu veranlassen und und und. 

Zum Thema Rücksendungen. Musste ich bis jetzt nie aber will kurz mal hervorheben das es NICHT kostenlos ist. Wassermann wenn du sagst "bei uns Kostenlos" ist das schlicht falsch, und vorspielen falscher Tatsachen. Ich bezahle das Paket bis zu Shane und dann nochmal 10.00 CHF Bearbeitungsgebühr. Sind auch nochmal 7-9 CHF das geht auch ins Geld. Mir graust es davor eine RMA Abwicklung mit AT zu machen (falls der Fall noch eintritt). 
Ich denke mal du hast damit euch Deutsche bedacht. Aber in einem Forum von einer Zeitschrift die in mehreren Ländern tätig ist sollte man schon schauen wie man sich an die Leute wendet. Ansonsten könnte ich auch drauf beharren das man mir das Geld der Rücksendung erstattet und die 10 Franken extra gutschreibt da du hier ein Commitment gemacht hast das bei AT Rücksendungen kostenfrei sind.

Heute ist Freitag der 20. August 16:40 Uhr. Am Dienstag 21:51 Uhr hab ich mein 1. Mail geschrieben und am Mittwoch 21:43 Uhr eine Mail erhalten mit der Aufforderung mein erstes Mail zu bestätigen. Ich darf doch erwarten innerhalb von 2 Arbeitstagen von meinem Händler Antwort zu erhalten? Ein Mail hat er sogar einmal "verloren" irgendwie scheint mir das sehr speziell. Klar er hat seine Handynummer angegeben aber von einem Online Verkäufer erwarte ich das er mir per Mail antwortet.


----------



## Gnome (20. August 2010)

Du wohnst ja auch außerhalb von Deutschland. Du kannst in Österreich z.B. auch zu AT Austria schicken. Hier in Deutschland gilt: Rückschicken ist kostenlos, wenn man sich den Rücksendeschein ausdruckt.


----------



## empty (20. August 2010)

Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben habe?


----------



## Gnome (20. August 2010)

Und du meinen Post? 

> 





> Du wohnst ja auch außerhalb von Deutschland.


----------



## empty (20. August 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du hast damit euch Deutsche bedacht. Aber in einem Forum von einer Zeitschrift die in mehreren Ländern tätig ist sollte man schon schauen wie man sich an die Leute wendet. Ansonsten könnte ich auch drauf beharren das man mir das Geld der Rücksendung erstattet und die 10 Franken extra gutschreibt da du hier ein Commitment gemacht hast das bei AT Rücksendungen kostenfrei sind.



while (Verstanden <= 0) Brain+=Information;

return brain;


----------



## nyso (21. August 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid wenn ich von meiner neutralen Schreibweise etwas Abweiche, aber wenn ein User mit 4.204 der durch seine Erfahrung auch eine Gewisse Verantwartung gegenüber anderen, vor allem Neulingen trägt, und dann so einen Stuss schreibt … sowas geht echt garnicht!




Ich denke es war klar, dass das nicht bitterböse ernst gemeint war

Zumal mir die retournierte Aquaero auch zu 100% erstattet wurde
Bestellt, gemerkt das ich die mit dem VF-Display brauche und ungeöffnet zurück. Kostenlos zurückgeschickt und alles aufs Konto.

Warum ist die Aquaero bei euch eigentlich plötzlich so teuer? Die war mal um die 140€, jetzt ist sie bei 177€

A-C-Shop bietet sie immer noch für etwa 140€ an, allerdings nur ohne Powerbooster. Für 10€ mehr bestellt man sich den mit und bezahlt bei Jochen nur 150€, wieso seid ihr da also so viel teurer?
So jetzt kein Vorwurf sein, interessiert mich einfach nur


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. August 2010)

> Warum ist die Aquaero bei euch eigentlich plötzlich so teuer? Die war mal um die 140€, jetzt ist sie bei 177€


Aqua Computer hat die Preise um 20€ erhöht. Der A-C-Shop hat noch Restbestand.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. August 2010)

Ich hab grad beim rumsurfen einen fehler in eurer seite entdecht: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter 
wenn man bei angebote auf gebrauchte ware oder coming soon geht dann kommt *
1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax;  check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the  right syntax to use near ') GROUP BY p.products_id  ORDER BY RAND()' at  line 18


*


----------



## Dr.House (22. August 2010)

1. Wo ist der Unterschied zw. Mora3 Pro und LT ?  

2. Kann man bei der 4x180mm Variante auf beiden Seiten Lüfter befestigen für Pull-Push ?


Danke


----------



## Malkav85 (22. August 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir bei Alternate eine XFX GTX 275 XXX 892MB bestellt, sie eine Woche auf Herz und Nieren getestet, und dann zurückgeschickt, weil der Grafikspeicher zu klein war. Also wegen Nichtgefallen, und es gab kostenlosen Rückversand und die ganze Summe aufs Konto zurück
> 
> DAS ist Service^^



Sorry Nyso, aber DAS ist eine bodenlose Frechheit. 

Du kaufst ein Produkt, benutzt es wissentlich/vorsätzlich mit dem Gedanken es wieder zurück zu schicken und verlangst dann den vollen Preis. 

Schade, das sie dir keine Wertminderung raufgedrückt haben


----------



## nyso (22. August 2010)

Was soll daran eine bodenlose Frechheit sein?

Ich habe die Karte gekauft und nach ein paar Tagen ArmaII gemerkt, dass sie mir nicht reicht. Also habe ich sie zurückgeschickt. Natürlich noch gereinigt etc., die konnte man problemlos als Neuware verkaufen.

Was sie mir dann erstatten ist ja die Sache von Alternate, nicht meine. Sie hatten das Recht mir den Verlust aufzudrücken, haben es aber nicht getan. Ich ging sogar davon aus das ich 20-40€ verliere, dementsprechend groß war dann die Überraschung und die Freude, dass sie es 100% erstattet haben.

Edit: Offenbar hast du mich total falsch verstanden. Ich habe die Karte gekauft, um sie zu behalten. Und als ich sie dann hatte habe ich mich halt umentschieden. Ist doch wohl etwas vollkommen normales. Stattdessen habe ich mir dann die EVGA gekauft, sie hat mehr Grafikspeicher.

Ist übrigens alles in meinem TB nachzulesen, das sollte dann alle Zweifel deinerseits beseitigen.

Ich bin keins von den Schweinen die Neuware kaufen, die mit LN2 etc. benchen und dann bei Ebay als Neuware in OVP mit Garantie wieder reinsetzen, so wie dies einige Bencher aus unserem schönen Forum machen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. August 2010)

Guten Morgen!

@Gnome
Alles klar, sehr gut! Melde mich wenn ich dein Paket in den Händen halte.

Parallel kannst du aber schon deine Bestellung abschicken, dann verrechne ich die Gutschrift gleich mit der Bestellung.


@empty
Ich habe das mit der Rücksendung geändert, klar innerhalb Deutschlands. Andere Länder andere Gesetze.

Ich habe mit Shane am Freitag gesprochen, der hat ziemlich viel Stress im Moment. Es ist nicht ganz mein Aufgabenbereich, aber wenn du Supportprobleme hast, kann ich mich für dich dahinter klemmen.

In .de und auch den anderen internationalen Shops gibt es keinerlei Supportprobleme. Es ist immer sehr ärgerlich wenn es an einer Stelle hängt, wirft es immer ein schlechtes Bild auf die Arbeit aller Mitarbeiter.


@nyso
Ja, die Preise kommen von Aqucomputer direkt, wir können die leider auch nur so an den Kunden weitergeben. Die Preiserhöhung ist schon echt eine Hausnummer, aber kann man leider nix machen.


@MetallSimon
Danke für den Hinweis, gebe das an unseren Admin weiter.

Edit: Bug ist gefixt!

@Dr.House
zu 1:
Die PRO-Version bietet zusätzlich die Möglichkeit beidseitig Lüfter zu montieren, die Leistungsfähigkeit kann somit weiter gesteigert werden. Zudem bestehen Ober- und Unterseite des Gehäuses aus geschliffenem Edelstahl.
zu 2:
Auch hier geht das nur wieder bei der Pro-Version.


----------



## Hektor123 (23. August 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo Hektor123!
> 
> Ich habe die selber nur Stichprobenartig in die Hand genommen und fand die eigentlich durchgehend in Ordnung.
> 
> Wenn du eine Bestellung abschließt, dann schreib mir mal deine Bestellnummer und ich gucke mir das mal genauer an!



Morgen Wassermann,

meine Bestellnummer lautet 105485.
Letzten Dienstag habe ich die Bestätigung für Geldeingang bekommen, seitdem nichts mehr. Kannst du da mal bitte nachschauen. Es war alles lieferbar und so groß war die Bestellung auch nicht.

 Danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. August 2010)

Hallo Hektor123!

Ich schreib dir eben mal ne PN.


----------



## Hektor123 (23. August 2010)

Okay danke.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. August 2010)

Hallo,

*Anliegen:*
Ich finde nirgends mehr die Telefonnummer von Shane.
Ich habe ihm einen defekten radiator MagiCool SLIM elegant rev 1 zurückgeschickt (aus der Schweiz an die Schweizer aquatuning adresse). 

*Grund:*
Das Plexi ist gesprungen, da es ein Material/Produktionsfehler ist. Deshalb ist ja auch in kürze dann rev 2 erschienen mit anderem Material. Im Forum habe ich ebenfalls geschrieben, erhalte aber wie üblich keine Antwort oder erst nach 1-2 Wochen.

*Erwartung*:
Geld zurück oder anrrechnung an die nächste Lieferung. (Die bestimmt bald kommen wird).

*@Gletscherwasser* wäre nett wenn du mir shane's nummer per pn senden könntest, damit ich weiss was jetzt mit dem "rausgeschmissenen" Geld passiert. p.s. ersatzradiator habe ich bereits in der Schweiz gekauft, da îch nicht 2-4 Wochen oder noch länger warten kann/will. 

danke und gruss
Andreas


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. August 2010)

Hallo Kühlerprofi!

Ich klemme mich mal dahinter, im Moment kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen.


----------



## empty (23. August 2010)

@Kühlerprofi:

Staht im Mail mit de Bstelligsbestätigung: 
Aquatuning Schweiz - S. Melaugh
Römerstrasse 69
8404 Winterthur

078 694 92 02

Ich mues da au grad alüüte, has langsam Satt immernokei Antwort vo ihm.

@Wassermann: Ich denke nicht, das du mir weiter helfen kannst geht um zusätzliche Artikel die ich neubestellen will und da ich schon verstandkostenfreie Lieferung zu gute habe will ich das die dazu zählen, zumal Shane das auch absegnen muss da ich es ja auf "sein" Konto überweisen muss .... Kompliziert mal wieder. Aber danke für das Angebot. 
Wenn ihr AT, genug habt ich kenne da ein Student der gerne Hobby und Nebenjob vereinen würde.


----------



## kühlprofi (23. August 2010)

edit: Hüt ischs aber superschnell gange! 



empty schrieb:


> @Kühlerprofi:
> 
> Staht im Mail mit de Bstelligsbestätigung:
> Aquatuning Schweiz - S. Melaugh
> ...


 
hey empty,

ja säg nüt! immer ds gliche, chasch öppis schribe geits eifach mau 1-2 wuche. bi aubes scho froh chunt überhoupt es päckli ah! wenn e zuesatzartikel hesch isches mega müehsam, wenn glückhesch chunts no dri und schüsch widr 2-3 wuche lengr warte bis d zuesatzartikle hesch. vorallem nervts wenn nur 1 anschluss fäut  hoffe es klappet bi dir!!

gruess us bärn


----------



## empty (23. August 2010)

Wieder auf das Hauchdeutsch zurück:

Gerade versucht ihn anzurufen der geht nicht mal ans Handy ... Sorry aber etwas ist da nicht ganz OK! Ich will doch nur wieder Geld ausgeben warum hindert man mich daran?? Ich hab immer noch die Hoffnung bald meinen MoRa3 in der Hand zu halten und wenn ich denn endlich habe soll ich den nicht verbauen können weil mein AT-Support schläft?

(mal so am Rand wenn sogar ein Berner sagt, das ist langsam dann ist er wirklich extreeeeeem Langsam. Michael Mittermeier hat die Berner mal als Bremser der Nation bezeichnet *Kantönligeischt judhihui* Ernschthaft gaht mer eigentlich uf de Sack aber ich finds unhaltbar de Support isch mal grad unter aller Sau! Und ha au nüd gege Berner  )


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. August 2010)

Ja, ok, ich habe das mal weitergeleitet.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. August 2010)

Aber nun habe ich etwas zu Verkünden:

*Aquatuning ist nun auch via ICQ zu erreichen*

Öfter wurden wir gefragt, ob es denn keine anderen Möglichkeiten gibt Aquatuning zu erreichen, als die "Klassischen" per Telefon, Fax oder E-Mail? Gut, in verschiedenen Foren sind wir auch vertreten, doch einige trauen sich nicht dort zu posten. Gerade wenn es einmal schnell gehen muss oder nur eine kurze Info gebraucht wird, ist ICQ eine äußerst praktische Angelegenheit! Daher bieten wir bei Fragen wie Bestellstatus oder Verfügbarkeit von 10-12 Uhr und Nachmittags von 15-17 Uhr unter dieser ICQ Nummer Kontakt an: 631150711. Wichtig: Bei technischen Fragen bitte weiterhin Kontakt zur unserem Techniker aufnehmen oder eine E-Mail an support@aquatuning.de schreiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## empty (23. August 2010)

Neat, nun fehlt nur noch eine TS3 Adresse


----------



## kühlprofi (23. August 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Neat, nun fehlt nur noch eine TS3 Adresse



lmao.

Ist doch ne nette idee mit ICQ  also ich finds ne super Lösung !

@empty, und wie schauts aus? bei mir hat sich shane noch am Nachmittag gemeldet, wenn mal läuft, dann fix 

so binn dann bfbc2 daddelnn.. cu


----------



## empty (23. August 2010)

nope, hab angerufen er hat nicht abgenommen und nun hab ich nochmal eine Mail gemacht mit Lesebestätigung usw ... mal schauen was nun passiert!


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. August 2010)

Hi!

mal 'ne Frage: ich brauche einen Durchflussmesser, wenn möglich aus Metall.
Angeschlossen sol er ans Aquaero werden.
So weit ganz einfach.
Aber: ich habe oft nur 25-30Liter Durchfluss in der Stunde.
welchen kann ich da nehmen?

Geht da jener hier?

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: die Probleme mit DHL kenne ich - andere sind aber nicht besser, sondern eher schlimmer ('Nachbarschaftsabgabe' 13km von mir weg, der nächste Hermes-Shop 240m....)


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. August 2010)

Hallo Schienenbruch!

Der sollte gehen.

Aber vielleicht hilft dir diese Review weiter:
Einleitung - Roundup Durchflusssensoren

(Sorry für Querverlinkung @Mods, wenns nicht in Ordnung ist bitte löschen)


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. August 2010)

Hi!

Danke Dir - der Link sollte zulässig sein.

Ich denke mal, ich nehme dann den 71145 (und das notwendige Zubehör).

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. August 2010)

Ok, super!


----------



## empty (24. August 2010)

Okey der Schweizer-Vertreter hat sich nun gemeldet. Klappt so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Danke an dieser Stelle an alle die sich darum kümmern wollten und sich gekümmert haben (Wassermann).

Rico meinte auch sie werden die offenen Pendenzen für den MoRa3 noch diese Woche abarbeiten, ich hoffe man kann ihn beim Wort nehmen. Produktpreview --> MO-RA3 360 - Serie - WATERCOOL Support - Watercool

Hoffentlich ist AT auch schnell beim umschichten von income to export und ab ins Ausland. Meine Hände werden schon ganz feucht wenn ich daran denke das Schmuckstück in meinen Händen zu halten. Wäre ich eine Frau würde ich noch ganz wo anders ..... aber nein lassen wir das lieber


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. August 2010)

Ok, das klingt doch gut!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. August 2010)

Und es ist wieder etwas schönes Neues im Zulauf:


*Neue Enzotechprodukte im Zulauf*

Enzotech ist schon seit einigen Jahren ein Name in der Wasserkühlungsszene. Mit ihren verchromten Kühlern und Anschlüssen sind die Artikel immer ein Hingucker im System. Nun sind neue Produkte im Zulauf, mit einer neuen Ausrichtung: tiefes Schwarz! Ein neuer CPU-Kühler und Anschlüsse sind bereits unterwegs. Unser komplettes Enzotechsortiment finden Sie hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. August 2010)

Überflüssige Beiträge entfernt


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. August 2010)

Und wieder Spielzeug für euch:

*Aquatuning neustes Merchandising: Der Wasserball*

Nicht nur im Sommer, nein auch im Winter kann mit diesem Wasserball seinen Spaß haben! Extra einen Nummer kleiner, nur 17cm im Durchmesser, kann man diesem Ball nach einer frustierenden Partie Gaming auch mal hinterkicken oder dem Kollegen auf dem Sofa mal zuspielen. Aber auch für die Badeanstalt oder dem Baggersee ist dieses Produkt ein spaßiges Mitbringsel! Wir von Aquatuning können es nur bestätigen, vom Fun-Faktor bei uns im Büro ist dieser Ball echt unübertroffen! Hier einfach den Ball bei der nächsten Order mitbestellen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (26. August 2010)

Wasserbomben im PC-Zimmer? 

Lieber nicht


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. August 2010)

Eine Info für euch:

*Ab heute ist Ratenzahlung bei Aquatuning möglich*

Alle großen Versandhäuser bieten sie an: Die Finanzierung! Nun hat Aquatuning für seine Kunden diese Möglichkeit ebenfalls eingeführt! Endlich kann Ihr Computer komplett auf Wasserkühlung umgestellt werden und Sie können Ihre neuste Hardware sofort genießen! Wie das genau funktioniert? Ganz einfach hier klicken und Sie erfahren mehr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chefmarkus (28. August 2010)

Moin Wassermann,
ich möchte gerne wissen wieviel Platz im Lian Li Gehäuse PC-A71FB Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lian Li PC-A71FB - black Lian Li PC-A71FB - black 73307 bei den vorderen 140er Lüftern zwischen Boden und der Unterkante der Laufwerksschächte ist. Passt da ein 280er Radi mit 33,8cm oder 31,6cm Länge bzw. Höhe dazwischen?


----------



## empty (28. August 2010)

Na kamen gestern (27.08) keine MoRas ??? es wird langsam aber sicher recht nervig ....


----------



## ATB (28. August 2010)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich würde auch gern wissen, wann die 9x120 MoRas kommen. Hat Watercool Lieferprobleme?

Gruß DerMarodeur


----------



## empty (28. August 2010)

Könnte man eine Liste publizieren wo man die Warteschlange mit Kundennummern sieht, jeder kennt seine eigene und so kann man schauen wie lange und wie viele vor einem dran kommen.


----------



## Madz (28. August 2010)

Glücklicherweise erweitert Watercool gerade massiv die Fertigungskapazitäten... leider wird dies aber noch eine ganze Weile in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Acid (29. August 2010)

hey,

folgendes ich habe gesehen ihr schreibt beim mountain mod h2go das man 2x240er radis montieren kann! Mit dieser aussage wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, ich hatte einen xspc 240 versucht zu verbauen was leider nicht möglich war! Der Lüfterabstand stimmt nicht überein! Ich habe jetzt an der oberen front 2 single radiatoren verbaut was ebenfalls extrem eng ist, jedoch möglich! Jedoch passt der deckel mit dem standartplexiglas nicht mehr aufs case, plexiglas muss durch dünneres ca 1mm ersetzt werden.
Auch dürfen die single radis nicht zu dick sein da sie sonst am mainboard anstoßen, bzw. das mb nicht montiert werden kann.

Im unteren segment ist es problemlos möglich einen dicken single radi neben dem nt zu verbauen!

wollte nur drauf aufmerksam machen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. August 2010)

Guten Morgen!



chefmarkus schrieb:


> Moin Wassermann,
> ich möchte gerne wissen wieviel Platz im Lian Li Gehäuse PC-A71FB Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Lian Li PC-A71FB - black Lian Li PC-A71FB - black 73307 bei den vorderen 140er Lüftern zwischen Boden und der Unterkante der Laufwerksschächte ist. Passt da ein 280er Radi mit 33,8cm oder 31,6cm Länge bzw. Höhe dazwischen?



Das wird zu eng, passt leider nicht.



empty schrieb:


> Na kamen gestern (27.08) keine MoRas ??? es wird langsam aber sicher recht nervig ....



Das sag mal…



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> ich würde auch gern wissen, wann die 9x120 MoRas kommen. Hat Watercool Lieferprobleme?
> 
> Gruß DerMarodeur



Ja, die kommen mit der Nachfrage und der Produktion nicht hinterher.



Acid schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> folgendes ich habe gesehen ihr schreibt beim mountain mod h2go das man 2x240er radis montieren kann! Mit dieser aussage wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, ich hatte einen xspc 240 versucht zu verbauen was leider nicht möglich war! Der Lüfterabstand stimmt nicht überein! Ich habe jetzt an der oberen front 2 single radiatoren verbaut was ebenfalls extrem eng ist, jedoch möglich! Jedoch passt der deckel mit dem standartplexiglas nicht mehr aufs case, plexiglas muss durch dünneres ca 1mm ersetzt werden.
> Auch dürfen die single radis nicht zu dick sein da sie sonst am mainboard anstoßen, bzw. das mb nicht montiert werden kann.
> ...



Hmmm, dass ist nicht ganz mein Aufgabenbereich. Werde das prüfen lassen und dann ein Feedback geben.

Dank dir auf alle Fälle schon mal für dein Hinweis!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. August 2010)

Etwas Neues aus dem Hause Phobya:

*Noisebuster - Die neue Dämmmatten-Serie*

Noisebuster ist die neue Gehäusedämmreihe von Phobya. 15mm stark in vielen verschiedenen Größen, selbstklebend und aus einem Kunststoff hergestellt, welcher speziell zur Schallabsorption ausgelegt ist. Unproblematisch ist ebenso das weitere Anpassen an Ihr Gehäuse: Einfach mit einem Cutter sich die Matte so zurecht schneiden, dass sie Ihren Wünschen entspricht. Die komplette Auswahl an Dämmmatten finden Sie hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kreids (2. September 2010)

hallo wassermann,ich möchte mir gerne wissen ob dieser weisse schlauch wirklich blau leuchtet so wie auf dem bild,es steht da nämlich uv-white bei euch auf der web seite und das wäre genau mein fall.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch 15,9/11,1mm UV-aktiv weiß (7/16"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 15,9/11,1mm (7/16"ID) UV-aktiv White 59070

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. September 2010)

Hallo!

Soweit ich weiß ist nur der von Primochill nicht UV aktiv.

Das Basteloraktel, bundymania, hat hier mal alle Arten von Schläuchen vorgestellt:
[User-Review] Schlauchvergleich: 13/10mm + 16/10mm: Primochill - Koolance - Masterkleer - Tygon - Forum de Luxx
(@Mods, kommt auch noch bei euch online, kann den link dann tauschen)


----------



## Pumpi (2. September 2010)

Hallo Wassermann !

Ich hab mir vor einer Woche meinen ersten kleinen Wakü-einstieg bestellt.

Nach bestätigungs hin und her Mail ist am 26.08 dieser Status festgestellt :



> 26.08.2010  Bestell-Nr.: 106388 Betrag: 225,59 €*
> Status: In WW importiert



Seitdem habe ich keinerlei Zeichen mehr von AT erhalten. Was mich sehr verwundert, da alles lieferbar war/ist ! 

In den 8 jahren Internetbestellungen, die ich jetzt hinter mir habe, hat eine Versendung nie eine ganze Woche gedauert. Nach einer Woche noch nicht einmal eine Versandbestätigung erhalten zu haben ist nicht akzeptabel bei verfügbaren Produkten !

Für Aufklärung wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. September 2010)

Hallo Pumpi!

Deine Bestellung wurde nicht vom Shop in die Warenwirtschaft übertragen. Unser Admin kann keinen Fehler entdecken. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen das deine Bestellung in der Schnittestelle zwischen Shop und WW hängen geblieben ist dort bei der Nacharbeit etrwas nicht vernünftig gemacht wurde...

Jetzt ist deine Order ab im System und ich habe sie gleich an unsere Versandabteilung weitergeleitet. Du solltest sie morgen schon in den Händen halten!

Gut das du dich hier gemeldet hast! Entschuldige die Verzögerung!


----------



## Pumpi (2. September 2010)

> 26.08.2010  Bestell-Nr.: 106388 Betrag: 225,59 €*
> Status: wird gepackt



Danke Dir lieber Wassermann, das ging nun wirklich zügig !


----------



## nyso (2. September 2010)

So lieber Wassermann, du weißt ja das ich AT gerne mal kritisiere und dabei auch gerne mal übers Ziel hinausschieße.
Auch habe ich dir damit sicherlich den einen oder anderen Aufreger beschert^^

Dennoch muss ich hier mal in aller Deutlichkeit sagen, dass deine Arbeit wohl absolut klasse ist
Du hilfst schnell, nett, bringst die Wünsche der Community in die Chefetage etc.

Mach weiter so


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> So lieber Wassermann, du weißt ja das ich AT gerne mal kritisiere und dabei auch gerne mal übers Ziel hinausschieße.
> Auch habe ich dir damit sicherlich den einen oder anderen Aufreger beschert^^
> 
> Dennoch muss ich hier mal in aller Deutlichkeit sagen, dass deine Arbeit wohl absolut klasse ist
> ...



 Vielen Dank, das höre ich wirklich gerne! Bringt neuen Schwung für den Nachmittag und weitere Projekte!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. September 2010)

*Glückwunsch an alle Sieger der DCMM*

Die Deutsche Casemodmeisterschaft fand dieses Jahr zum 9ten mal statt, und wieder wurden einige außergewöhnliche Umbauten vorgestellt. Nun stehen seit knapp einer Woche alle Sieger der diesjährigen DCMM in den verschiedenen Kategorien fest. Aquatuning gratuliert allen Preisträgern! Ganz besonders freuen wir uns, dass dieses Jahr wieder Partner von uns auf den vordersten Rängen gelandet sind: So sind Oliver Peier auf seiner Seite modding-extreme.de, Patrick Betz auf complex-mods.de und Stefan Blass auf babetech.de mit ihren Projekten genauer zu sehen. Auch wurde von der Jury lobend erwähnt, dass dieses Jahr viele neue Nachwuchstalente zu sehen waren. Auch hier freuen wir uns von Aquatuning, dass unsere Nachwuchsförderung Früchte trägt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hektor123 (3. September 2010)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich möchte nach langer Zeit auch mal was Kritik üben. Und zwar fand ich die schwarzen Buchsen
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schwarz
> ...




Buchsen sind übrigens angekommen und alles tiefschwarz, so wie auf der Rechnung vermerkt wurde

Danke für deine Bemühungen, nun kann ich ohne Grübeln die Buchsen auch weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. September 2010)

Hallo Hektor!



Hektor123 schrieb:


> Buchsen sind übrigens angekommen und alles tiefschwarz, so wie auf der Rechnung vermerkt wurde
> 
> Danke für deine Bemühungen, nun kann ich ohne Grübeln die Buchsen auch weiterempfehlen.



Danke für dein Feedback! Kinderkrankheit der ersten Charge denke ich war das, nun ist alles perfekt!


----------



## empty (3. September 2010)

Hey Wassermann

Ist eigentlich etwas aus der Chefetage retour gekommen bezüglich Darstellung des Lieferzustandes? Bzw. Aktualisierung der Lieferscheine?

Hab gesehen das AT diverse MoRa-3 4x180er bekommen hat und auch verschickt hat, ich frage mich immer noch ob da meiner auch dabei war. Die Kundennummer finde ich jetzt gerade nicht aber die Bestell-Nr.: 13289


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. September 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Hey Wassermann
> 
> Ist eigentlich etwas aus der Chefetage retour gekommen bezüglich Darstellung des Lieferzustandes? Bzw. Aktualisierung der Lieferscheine?



Ähm, ich stehe ein wenig aufm Schlauch, kannst du noch ein wenig genauer werden!? 



empty schrieb:


> Hab gesehen das AT diverse MoRa-3 4x180er bekommen hat und auch verschickt hat, ich frage mich immer noch ob da meiner auch dabei war. Die Kundennummer finde ich jetzt gerade nicht aber die Bestell-Nr.: 13289



Leider wurden nicht genug 4x180iger geliefert. Es können nicht alle Kunden die einen Vorbestellt und gezahlt haben beliefert werden. Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, du bist da auch bei.
Wir gehen hier der Reihe nach, die die am längsten warten, werden auch als erstes beliefert. Bin aber gut Dinge das du von dem nächsten Schwung einen abbekommst.

Um ein wenig Geduld muss ich daher leider noch bitten.


----------



## empty (3. September 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Ähm, ich stehe ein wenig aufm Schlauch, kannst du noch ein wenig genauer werden!? .



Ich habe mich ja schon vor einiger Zeit beschwert, dass das  Logistiksystem von AT meiner Meinung nach im Frontend mangelhaft ist.  Man kann als Kunde keine weiteren Waren in eine bestehende Bestellung  einführen kann. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit einzelne Posten der Bestellung  heraus zu stornieren und es gibt keine Möglichkeit den Zustand  einzelner Posten direkt in der Bestellung nachzuschauen. 

Der letzte Punkt wäre nicht so schlimm würde die Bestellung als  Bestellschein mit den Hyperlinks angezeigt, aber so muss man jedes  Produkt mit der Suchfunktion suchen um zu schauen wie es mit meiner  Bestellung weiter geht.

Ich habe das schon mal angetönt und du meintest, das es dich auch stört. Nun frage ich mich wie die Aktien stehen.



Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Leider wurden nicht genug 4x180iger geliefert. Es können nicht alle  Kunden die einen Vorbestellt und gezahlt haben beliefert werden. Ich  muss dich leider enttäuschen, du bist da auch bei.
> Wir gehen hier der Reihe nach, die die am längsten warten, werden auch  als erstes beliefert. Bin aber gut Dinge das du von dem nächsten Schwung  einen abbekommst.
> 
> Um ein wenig Geduld muss ich daher leider noch bitten.



Darum habe ich ja gefragt ob man die Warteliste hier noch publizieren  kann, dann wäre ich die letzten 3 Tage nicht wie auf Eiern geschlafen  damit ich ja nicht den Pöstler verpasse.



empty schrieb:


> Könnte man eine Liste publizieren wo man die  Warteschlange mit Kundennummern sieht, jeder kennt seine eigene und so  kann man schauen wie lange und wie viele vor einem dran kommen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. September 2010)

Zum ersten Block:

Die Idee ist sehr gut angekommen, kenne ich von anderen Shop genauso. Nur die Umsetzung ist nicht mal eben gemacht.

Steht auf der ToDo Liste unseres Admins und habe ich auch schon, neben der Geschäftsleitung, mal kurz mit ihm durchgesprochen. Allerdings sind andere Baustellen im Moment erstmal zum Abschluss zu bringen und der zeitliche Aufwand ist extrem was das Betrifft. Wird aber über kurz oder lang kommen!




empty schrieb:


> Darum habe ich ja gefragt ob man die Warteliste hier noch publizieren  kann, dann wäre ich die letzten 3 Tage nicht wie auf Eiern geschlafen  damit ich ja nicht den Pöstler verpasse.



Puh ne, dass kann ich nicht machen. Das würde mit Sicherheit einige Böse aufstoßen! Am Besten kurz durchrufen, mich anschreiben, im ICQ mal nachfragen etc. Ansonsten bekommt jeder auch einen Versandemail wenn die Bestellung unser Haus verlässt.


----------



## empty (3. September 2010)

Okey, hat auch was mit Datenschutz zu tun ich verstehe. 

Also ich habe noch nie so eine Mail bekommen, hat vielliecht wieder was mit dem Ausland zu tun, aber ich habe noch nie eine Statusmail bekommen wie es ausschaut und wo meine Bestellung ist. Kein "In bearbeitung", "heute versendet" usw ... nichts ist immer eine kleine Überraschung wann es hier ist.

Ich verstehe, das es dauert zu programmieren und umzubauen. Schade finde ich es das ich schon am 03.09.2009 darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe (bei Shane) anscheinend wurde das nicht weitergeleitet.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. September 2010)

Wir haben das Problem, dass wenn bei uns die Bestellungen rausgehen die Schweizer Kunden nach 3-4 Tagen fragen wo die BS bleibt.

Manchmal dauert das halt auch länger, wegen Zoll etc, daher wurde das abgestellt.

Und bei dem Verteiler in CH ist eine solche Infomail zu versenden Technisch nicht möglich.

Im Moment haben wir da keine Musterlösung...

Edit: Was mir gerade einfällt, wenn sich der Kunde direkt im Shop einloggt, da müsste auch ein Status erscheinen, nur wie das da gehandhabt wird, dass konnte mir mein Kollege euch nicht beantworten, da muss ich Shane nochmal fragen, vielleicht gibt es da einen Lösungsansatz!


----------



## empty (3. September 2010)

Track&Trace? Da gibt es sicher auch etwas!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. September 2010)

Hmmm, mal nachhaken, dann kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. September 2010)

Zum Wochenende noch etwas was auch euch freuen wird:

*Aquatuning ist nun Europa Laingdistributor*

Nach zähen Verhandlungen haben wir von Auqatuning nun mit der Firma Laing für die Wasserkühlungs-Computerpumpen, Laing DDC 1T, 1 Plus und die Standard D5 Modelle, einen Distributorvertrag unterschrieben. Was bedeutet das für unsere Kunden? Eine der beliebtesten Pumpen in Wakü-Bereich wird nun noch günstiger! Ebenfalls wird der Lagerbestand erhöht, sodass man sagen kann, dass es bei uns die Laingpumpe immer ab Lager geben wird! Natürlich werden Sets mit Deckel oder Ausgleichsbehälter ebenfalls umgestellt und Sie erhalten diese nun ebenfalls günstiger. Unser komplettes Laingsortiment finden Sie hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2010)

Ich habe mal ne Frage, passt diese Blende:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX Backplate - Nickel plated EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX Backplate - Nickel plated 12369

nur mit dem EK-Kühlblock? 

Und wann wird sie wieder lieferbar sein (vorraussichtlich)? 


Edit: 

Eigentlich würde ich gerne die Blende mit diesem Kühler verwenden: 

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...465--GF100--G1-4--vernickelte-Ausf-hrung.html

Es scheint auf den ersten Blick als wenn halt ein paar Löcher schon vom AC-Kühler blockiert sind, jetzt die Frage, ob die restlichen Löcher reichen um die Backplate zu fixieren? 

Oder passt das auf garkeinen Fall? Weil Lust auf großes basteln hab ich nicht ^^


----------



## kampfschaaaf (3. September 2010)

Hallo, auch ich habe ein kleines Problem: die ganze häßliche Geschichte mit unten angehängtem Schriftverkehr gibts


Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden.
Mfg

*Edit by <<Painkiller>>*
*Der Schriftverkehr sollte nur mit Erlaubnis beider Firmen öffentlich gepostet werden.*
*Er wurde daher auf bitten von Caseking entfernt! Bitte den Link via PN zustellen!*

Die Erlaubnis wurde verwehrt, also habe ich das geändert und den Mailverkehr nur noch Sinngemäß veröffentlicht, keine Namen und kein genauer Wortlaut ist mehr zu finden.
Vielen Dank, kampfschaaaf


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. September 2010)

Hallo!

@Fr3@k
Schwierig, hin und wieder nutzen EK und Aquacomputer andere Haltesystem für ihre Kühler. Daher würde ich dich lieber einmal auf die Comunity verweisen ob die schon Erfahrung damit gemcht hat:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/26

@kampfschaaaf

Moment, viel viel zu lesen... Gucke mir das eben mal an!

Edit: Eklig ist sowas wenn die Hardware zu Schaden kommt durch defekte Waküprodukte, aber überall wo Menschen arbeiten kann es Fehlern und Problemen kommen. Ich bin jetzt im Moment nicht mit dem Fall vertraut und die RMA Abteilung ist auch schon im Feierabend, daher kann ich vom Stand der Dinge nicht viel sagen.

Der Standardweg ist, dass der Hersteller oder der Importeur des Produktes der ist der Haftbar gemacht werden kann. Da wir das in diesem Fall sind, spring hier unsere Produkthaftpflicht ein und die Versicherung ist hier der weitere Ansprechpartner. Ich gehe einmal davon aus das die Kommonikation nun zwischen der Provinzial und dem Geschädigten anläuft bzw. angelaufen ist.

Hattest du schon Kontakt mit einem Sachverständigen oder Gutachter von der Provinzial?

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100%ig sicher in wieweit jetzt Caseking dazwischensteht, dass lasse ich mir Montag noch einmal genauer erklären, aber so ist der Standardarbeitsablauf. Melde mich dann noch einmal wenn ich mehr weiß.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. September 2010)

Kannst du diese Frage aber noch beantworten? 



> Und wann wird sie wieder lieferbar sein (vorraussichtlich)?



Also die Vernickelte EK Blende für die GTX470?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (3. September 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort  -  ich habe inzwischen die Mailverkehre in Sysprofile dahingehend geändert, daß die Mails von Caseking und Ihnen nicht mehr im genauen Wortlaut veröffentlicht sind, da das Ihrer ausdrücklichen Zustimmung bedarf. Sie sind nur noch sinngemäß wiedergegeben.

Vielen Dank
und nun nochmal die häßliche Geschichte zum Vergleich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
kampfschaaaf


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. September 2010)

Guten Morgen!

@Fr3@k
Die sollten schon seit 3 Wochen bei uns sein, laut dem letzten Liefertermin. Mein Kollege aus dem Einkauf hat letzte Woche alle Liefertermine eingetragen die er von EK bekommen hat, da war die Blende nicht dabei. Hier steht Liefertermin unbekannt, daher kann ich dir auch nicht viel mehr dazu sagen.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.

@ kampfschaaaf

Ich habe mir die Situation ein erklären lassen:

Wir haben den Fall an unsere Versicherung weitergegeben und sind somit aus den Fall komplett raus!

Wie der Stand der Dinge nun ist kann dir nur Caseking sagen. Das das so lange dauert liegt nicht in unserem Einflussbereich. Warum du schon so lange wartest kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Das liegt allein in Verantwortung des Händlers, wo die das Produkt erworben hast, und der Kommunikation zu der Versicherung.

Hättest du die Sachen bei uns bestellt würde eine schnellere Sachbearbeitung von statten gehen und auch die Informationspolitik wäre eine andere.

Daher, bei Fragen zu deinen Fall, bitte Kontakt zu dem Support von Caseking aufnehmen oder hoffen das der Thread wieder geöffnet und zu dem Fall öffentlich Stellung genommen wird:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...caseking-niemand-entscheidet-oder-haftet.html


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort: caseking wird das sicher machen -- müssen. Auch die müssen Ihr Gesicht wahren, denn sie schreiben, daß 'Kundenzufriedenheit' ihre oberste Priorität sei. 

Außerdem haben sie in ihren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen folgendes stehen:
*Haftung - Zitat:*

*9.1* Caseking haftet uneingeschränkt nach Maßgabe der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen für Schäden des Vertragspartners, die durch vorsätzliches oder grob fahrlässiges Verhalten von Caseking oder seiner Erfüllungsgehilfen verursacht worden sind. Das Gleiche gilt für Perso-nenschäden und Schäden nach dem Produkthaftungsgesetz.

Wer haftet nun bei leicht fahrlässig oder sprich dem *versteckten Mangel an beiden Schnellverbindern*? Leicht fahrlässig ist es von caseking, die Dinger nicht auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen, bevor sie versandt werden oder überhaupt eingekauft werden. 

Ist das denn solch ein Zufall, daß ich genau 2 kaputte Verbinder bekomme? Also kaputt in dem Sinn, daß sie systembedingt lecken, sobald man sie verschrägt. Die ganze Serie wird also so gewesen sein. Allerdings hat man mir telefonisch bei caseking versichert, daß das die allerersten Probleme dieser Art seien, die damit je aufgetreten wären. Das könne man garnicht glauben, ich solle sie mal zurückschicken - zur Prüfung versteht sich. Für einen alten Verschwörungstheoretiker hört sich das so an, als würde hier was unter den Tisch gekehrt und die Reklamationskosten niedrig gehalten. Jetzt kommt das beste daran - eine Neue Revision dieser Verbinder kam zeitgleich ins Programm bei caseking - sicher nicht ohne Grund. Das sind mir zu viele Zufälle.

*9.2* Im Übrigen ist die Haftung von Caseking für Schadensersatzansprüche - *gleich aus welchem Rechtsgrund* - nach Maßgabe der folgenden Bestimmungen beschränkt, soweit sich nicht aus einer von Caseking übernommenen Garantie etwas anderes ergibt:

*Für leicht fahrlässig verursachte Schäden haftet Caseking nur beschränkt auf den typischerweise vorhersehbaren Schaden*.
Genau das ist der Punkt! Sind die Dinger undicht, ist es vorhersehbar, daß Hardware naß wird. Fertig! Die Produkthaftpflicht wird also nicht zahlen, Caseking muß das selbst mit ihren dafür vorgesehenen finanziellen Rückstellungen tun. 

Selbst, wenn ich mir das jetzt so auslege, wie ich denke, daß es richtig sein soll (aber möglicherweise nicht ist), Sagt jedem alleine schon das Gefühl, daß ein Ausgleich passieren muß. Ich spreche dabei nicht von Geld, eher von einem Gutschein oder der Frage an mich, wie man sich gütlich einigen könnte. Natürlich in Verbindung mit einem annehmbaren Vorschlag.

MfG und Danke vorerst
kampfschaaaf
Eine häßliche Geschichte: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## empty (7. September 2010)

Ich mal wieder:

Mora 4x180 Pro, black:

Auf eurer HP steht:



> Liefertermin: 14.09.2010


Ernsthaft? Was zum Teufel? Warum gibt Watercool auf seiner HP an: 





> Der Artikel ist lieferbar.


Und Rico behauptet:


> bei uns im Lager werden keine Radiatoren "gebunkert", alle verfügbaren Radiatoren werden sofort ausgeliefert. Aquatuning wird hierbei auch bevorzugt beliefert


WTF? Könnte AT mal denen ordentlich in den Arsch treten? Jochen scheint auch genug zu erhalten, was ist da los?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. September 2010)

Guten Morgen empty!

Ganz ruhig, ich habe ein gute Nachricht für dich: Dein Mo-ra ist da und für dich reserviert. Morgen geht auch der nächste Sammelversand in die Schweiz raus!

Watercool hat nicht wie wir den Shop mit der Warenwirtschaft verbunden. Die schalten die Produkte online und dann sind die pauschal Lagernd.

Wieso Jochen welche Lagernd hat, kann ich mir nur erklären das sich sein Portfolio nicht so schnell abverkauft wie bei uns.


----------



## empty (7. September 2010)

Ohh du bist mein Gott! Ernsthaft hatte Gestern gerade einen kleinen Schub, aber das freut extrem! Gleichmal noch zum Baumark fahren etwas schwarzen Lack für die Lüfterschrauben holen, und noch schauen ob die Sleeves haben, sonst muss ich das wohl auch noch nachbestellen  was ich natürlich bei der ersten Bestellung vergessen hatte, für 2CHF ne Bestellung aufmachen dämlich 

made my day!

Edith: Weiss man wann die Sammelsendung los geht?


----------



## fuSi0n (7. September 2010)

Hi ist es möglich über Aquatuning einen Eratzdeckel für das Lian Li A05-NB zu bekommen ?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. September 2010)

Hallo!

Leider auch nur sehr sehr schwierig, da wir nicht Importeur sind.

Alternate hat da gute Kontakte zu:
ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. September 2010)

Hallo,
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem 420Radiatorloch in einem 800D aus?
Würde das für den Einbau eines entsprechenden Radiators reichen, oder müssen dann noch weitere Metallarbeiten vorgenommen werden?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. September 2010)

Hallo Sperrfeuer!

Hier finden sie Antworten auf ihre Fragen zu dem Gehäuse:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Gehäuse-Radiator Kompatibilitätsliste zum Downloaden 999998


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. September 2010)

> Würde das für den Einbau eines entsprechenden Radiators reichen, oder müssen dann noch weitere Metallarbeiten vorgenommen werden?


Ohne bohren und sägen wirste den Radi nicht ins Case bekommen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2010)

Gestern kam mein bestellter AquagraFX Nickel(für GTX470) an . 

Jedoch war ich beim auspacken leicht schockiert. 

1. War das Ding nicht etwa in einer Verpackung, sondern in soner "Luftbläschen-Folie" eingewickelt. Okay ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, wenn da jetzt nicht Punkt 2 kommen würde: 

2. Sind überall auf dem Kühler nun wie "eingebrandt" die Abdrücke von den Luftbläschen. Das sieht sehr unschön aus! Ich dachte erst es seien Fingerabdrücke, aber hab dann mal das Muster an die Folie gehalten, und passt ziemlich genau. 

Jetzt ohne großen Stress zu machen (ich hab auch garkeine Lust dazu), wie kriege ich diese Abdrücke weg? Ich mag den Kühler nicht wegen sowas zurückschicken.  

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr schonmal so ein Fall hattet?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. September 2010)

1. Aquacomputer liefert die AquagrafX Kühler alle lediglich in solchen Folien...

2. wird dir AT beantworten , ich würde es sonst erstmal mit einem "Brillentuch" (nicht die Feuchten!) aus Mikrofaser versuchen...

Mach mal lieber ein Foto für AT


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. September 2010)

Guten Morgen!

zu 1) Ja Aquacomputer versendet die Kühelr nicht anders.

zu 2) Ein Foto wäre nicht schlecht. Grundsätzlich wenn ein Herstellungsfehler vorliegt, wäre ein Austausch kostenlos.

Alternativ, wichtig, hierbei verlierst du die Garnatie, gibt es ein  Kühleraufbereitung How²:
Meisterkuehler.de - Wasserkühlung für PC: Kupferkühler polieren
Polieren von Kupfer - Meisterkuehler
(@Mods, sorry für Fremdverlinkung)


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2010)

Fotos kann ich machen, jedoch schrieb ich schon das ich mir nicht die Mühe machen will  das Ding wegen sowas einzuschicken. Einfach "Wegwischen" geht nicht (zumindenst nicht trocken) da es wie "eingebrandt" ist, hört sich jetzt krasser an als es ist. Es ist halt wie Fingerabdrücke die nicht wegzuwischen gehen. 

Gibts ne Reinigungsflüssigkeit die unschädlich ist für die vernickelte Oberfläche (bevor ich mir die Mühe des polierens machen muss ^^) ?


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

Versuch es doch einfach mal mit einem Lappen und Fit^^

Sollte eigentlich reichen. Nickel ist ja auch sauhart, da kannst du nicht viel falsch machen^^


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. September 2010)

Es gibt eine Reinigungsflüssigkeit für Fotos, weiß aber gerade nicht, wie das heißt!? Das könnte helfen. Damit habe ich meine Kühler und meinen Plexiseitenteil auch gereinigt.


----------



## McZonk (8. September 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Gibts ne Reinigungsflüssigkeit die unschädlich ist für die vernickelte Oberfläche


Nickel wieder herunterzubekommen ist egtl. nur mit mechanischen Mitteln möglich.

Nimm Benzin/Aceton, da passiert nichts. Vorher aber sämtliche lösungsmittelempfindlichen Teile entfernen (POM, Kunststoff allg., Gummidichtung).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2010)

Danke damit werd ichs mal probieren.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. September 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Fotos kann ich machen, ...



Ja, das wäre nicht schlecht. Wenn das direkt in der Versiegelung eingebrannt ist wirst da auch nicht viel wegpoliert bekommen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. September 2010)

Hallo nochmal - 

Ich habe jetzt sowohl mit der Provinzial, Aquatuning und Caseking genügend Kontakt gehabt, um folgendes herauszufiltern:

Mein Problem, welches ich hier schilderte: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



konnte auf Eurer "unteren Ebene" garnicht vernünftig abgearbeitet werden - da es sich um ein nicht alltägliches Problem handelt. 

*Warum lese und höre ich weiterhin heraus, daß Caseking diesbezüglich ein Problem mit Euch hat? Wie ist es möglich, daß 2 gestandene Firmen sich über diese Sache hier eine solche Schlammschlacht in den Foren, in meinem Postfach und am Telefon liefern?* Ihr profitiert doch voneinander! Klar ist der eine des anderen Mitbewerber, aber hei, wenn ich mir Eure Produkte und die Preise ansehe, tut Ihr Euch nix. Garnichts, was ebenfalls sehr auffällig sein dürfte.

Der Kontakt, den ich zu Deiner Firma hatte wurde 2x mit: "bitte wenden Sie sich an Fa. Caseking" abgewürgt. Kann ich nur verstehen, wenn inzwischen Order von oben kam, nicht zu reagieren. Sie (der Kontakt) ist sogar Frage- und Beratungsresistent. 

Ich stelle abschließend fest, daß hier 3 Parteien Fehler gemacht haben, die sich zusammenaddiert zu meinem Totalausfall summierten. Allerdings wird immer noch nicht gehandelt.* Ich bräuchte die Schadensnummer für die Provinzial, da die wohl auch damit zu tun hatte.* Von meinem Kontakt bei Deiner Fa. bekomme ich nichts, garnichts.

Weiter wäre wichtig, daß Du mir hilfst rauszufinden, wer der Versicherung die Order gegeben hatte, die Hardware zu vernichten, da das nicht der normalen Vorgehensweise entspricht. Die Versicherung darf die Hardware nämlich erst behalten, wenn sie den Schaden bezahlt hat. Vorher geht das Eigentum der Ware nämlich nicht über. Ich habe es niemandem abgetreten. Da Ihr die Ware zu Eurer Entlastung an den Versicherer geschickt habt, seid Ihr es auch, die dazu Stellung nehmen müßt.

Aber bitte nicht mit einem: "Bitte wenden Sie sich an Fa Caseking, mfg"

MfG kampfschaaaf - inzwischen leicht ungehalten!


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. September 2010)

Hi!

Ich wär' nicht so böse, wenn die Versicherung die Hardware vernichtet hat - dann müssen sie sie ersetzen, egal, ob defekt oder nicht: sie haben sich - wie Du richtig bemerktest - an fremdem Eigentum vergriffen.

Das mit dem Ersatz gälte übrigens auch, wenn die Hardware auf dem Postwege von AT zur Versicherung verloren gegangen wäre.

Wobei: Du hast die Hardware an AT geschickt, müssen die dann nicht dafür einstehen?

Aber: ich würde diese Schlammschlacht besser hier heraus halten - und notfalls 'nen Anwalt betrauen.
Die Lage scheint ja doch ein wenig kompliziert zu sein - vor allem jetzt, wo die Hardware 'weg' ist.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. September 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wobei: Du hast die Hardware an AT geschickt, müssen die dann nicht dafür einstehen?
> 
> Jochen


 
Hallo und Danke - so einfach gestaltet sich das nicht: Ich habe an Caseking verschickt, die haben an AT geschickt und AT letztendlich zu seiner Entlastung an die Versicherung - soweit sogut!


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

An deiner Stelle würde  ich ganz gewaltig im Dreieck springen!

Caseking will sich nicht kümmern und verweist auf AT, AT verweist an CK und schaltet die Versicherung ein. Und die Versicherung zerstört DEIN EIGENTUM dann auch noch, ohne den Schaden reguliert zu haben.

Das ist mal nen Brett!

Anwalt einschalten, fertig. Du wirst staunen wie schnell Caseking, AT und deren Versicherung sich bewegen und Auskunft geben


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. September 2010)

seh' ich genauso - ich hatte nur gedacht, Du hast die Hardware an AT geschickt.
Dann muss natürlich Caseking dafür gerade stehen, logisch!
CK muss an sich sowieso gerade stehen - Du hast bei denen gekauft!
Vlt. mal im CK-Support-Thread melden - wenn nicht schon geschehen (den abonniere ich nicht).


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. September 2010)

Hallo!

@kampfschaaaf
Ich möchte das gerne einmal an einen anderen Fall festmachen:

Die kaufst bei Obi ein Bohrmaschine von Bosch. Diese Bohrmaschine geht dir kaputt. Dann gehst du doch zu Obi und gibst dort die Reklamation an und nicht zu Bosch. Wenn dir nun durch den defekt der Bohrmaschine nun auch noch eine Kabeltrommel durchgebrannt ist, machst du den Schaden doch auch bei Obi geltend und nicht bei Bosch.

*(Ich möchte hier ausdrücklich drauf Hinweisen das Obi und Bosch hier nur Platzhalter dienen und nichts mit defekter Wahre oder ähnliches zu tun haben!)*

Die Kommunikation wird nur zwischen dir und Obi ablaufen und du wirst von Obi mit Sicherheit nicht gesagt hören: Rufen sie doch mal bei Bosch an, oder!?

Unsere Kommunikation, in diesem Fall Bosch, würde nur zwischen Obi, also Caseking, stattfinden. Wir haben alles getan was getan werden musste und es hängt nun daran das Obi/Caseking den Service an dem Kunden weitergibt.

Die Schadensnummer auf die du anspielst erhällst du bei Caseking, wir haben die gar nicht! Genausowenig musst du dich nicht mit der Provinzial auseinandersetzen das macht auch Caseking! 

Wenn es in meiner Macht stünde dir in irgendeiner Form zu helfen, würde ich das machen, aber ich/Aquatuning sind hier der völlig falsche Ansprechpartner! Ich hoffe du kannst das durch das Aufführen des oberen Falls nun nachvollziehen.

Einen privaten Tipp kann ich dir noch geben, gehe zur Verbraucherzentrale, die sitzt in jeden größeren Ort, ist kostenlos und hilft in solchen Fällen!

Mehr kann und darf ich dazu nicht sagen!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. September 2010)

So beleuchtet sieht es aus, als ließe ich mich von caseking an der Nase rumführen - und die binden Euch nur mit ein - und ich tue Euch Unrecht. Aber mir geht auch langsam die Energie aus.

MfG und Danke erstmal


----------



## nyso (8. September 2010)

Nicht die Hoffnung verlieren! Du willst doch wohl nicht, das CK, die dir offenbar defekte Ware verkauft haben, einfach so davonkommen? Immer schön am Ball bleiben.

Verbraucherzentrale ist übrigens ein sehr guter Tipp! Wenns hart auf hart kommt stellen die sogar den Anwalt für dich, kosten nur ganz wenig.


----------



## empty (8. September 2010)

Mit einer Rechtsschutzversicherung bist du auch immer gut beraten! Die Ombudsstelle ist da ein ordentlicher Tipp. Bleib am Ball, ich würde schon vor der Geschäftsstelle campieren ....


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. September 2010)

Hi!

Da stimme ich mal zu - habe aber noch ein anderes Beispiel: die Urlaubsreise!
Du buchst die Reise im Reisebüro - und die buchen dann die Flugkarten und das Hotel.
Wenn dann der Flug in der Holzklasse ist und das Hotel nur 'ne billige Absteige, dann gehst Du auch zum Reisebüro oder - maximal - zum Veranstalter (z. B. TUI, Neckermann, wer auch immer).​ Ich denke mal, wir alle können Deinen Unmut verstehen und nachvollziehen - und keiner (am wenigsten Wassermann) will Dich 'abwürgen'.

Aber: der Tip mit der Verbraucherzentrale oder dem Ombudsmann ist gut: da bist Du gut beraten - und brauchst nicht gleich 'nen Anwalt und die Rechtsschutzversicherung (die drücken sich erfahrungsgemäß immer, wenn sie zahlen sollen) einschalten.

Besser nicht gleich die großen Geschütze auffahren - der Weg bleibt Dir notfalls immer noch.

Aber: halte uns ruhig mal auf dem Laufenden - einerseits sind viele hier sicher neugierig (könnte wetten: der Wassermann auch) und dem einen oder anderen ist so was sicher auch schon passiert.

Mir übrigens - in anderem Zusammenhang - auch schon.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Pumpi (8. September 2010)

Caseking zweimal Anmahnen (mit Rückschein), passiert nichts, was zu vermuten ist weil Hardware eh weg, dann ein Gang zum Anwalt, das dürfte es dann gewesen sein (mit Sicherheit gütliche Einigung +kosten für Anwalt gehen an CK).


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. September 2010)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich möchte das nicht weiter aufheizen und denke, daß ich hier nicht die Wahrheit rausfinden kann, da Deine Firma Dir scheinbar Infos unterschlägt, oder der Praktikant am Telefon der Versicherung die Vernichtung der Hardware erlaubt hat - ohne weitere Prüfung.

Bewerft bitte Caseking nicht ständig mit Schmutz - die Zitate hier könnten sonst nach hinten losgehen. Und ich möchte das nur ungern moderiert haben.

Vielen Dank an alle, die helfen wollten und geholfen haben. Und vielen Dank an caseking, die eine Lösung herbeiführen wollen und sich aktiv kümmern - 

MfG kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. September 2010)

So im Anhang das Bild in voller Größe (damit man es gut erkennt). 

Diese "Abdrücke" sind rund herum um den Kühler (es war nicht leicht die zu "fotofizieren" , da ich auf den Winkel und den Lichteinfall achten musste). In echt sieht man diese jedoch auch aus anderen Winkeln.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. September 2010)

Guten Morgen Fr3@k!

Hmmm, dass sieht wirklich komisch aus.

Schreib mal meiner Kollegin Frau Weiss aus der Reklamationsabteilung eine E-Mail mit dem Verweis auf diesen Thread. Bestell ihr schöne Grüße von mir und mich mal ansprechen, wir überlegen uns da mal was.

h.weiss@aquatuning.de


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. September 2010)

Wie gesagt, einschicken möchte ich es nicht, wenn sichs heute herrausstellt das er dicht ist.  

Danke für deine Mühe  


Nur weiß ich nicht was ich der Fr. Weiß schreiben soll, ne RMA möchte ich ja net anmelden ^^


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. September 2010)

Schick ihr einfach den link zu deinem letzten Bildpost und schreib ihr: Wassermann weiß nicht wieter, sprechen sie ihn mal an! Dann meldet sie sich schon.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. September 2010)

Sieht man denn die Bilder wenn man nicht registriert ist? 

Egal, ich schreib sie mal an.


----------



## nyso (9. September 2010)

Klar sieht man die Bilder, auch wenn man nicht registriert ist^^

Gib mal deinen Namen bei Google ein, da wirst du viele deiner Bilder finden^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. September 2010)

Gut, bei manchen Foren sieht man das nämlich nur wenn man registriert ist. 

Hab der Fr. Weiss jetzt ne Email geschrieben


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. September 2010)

Läuft, da wird sie gleich auf mich zukommen und ich kann ihr die Situation erklären.


----------



## empty (9. September 2010)

Moin Wassermann

Sagmal kannst du bescheid geben wenn die Sammelsendung DE verlässt (bzw euer Lager) dann kann ich +2-3 Tage machen und weiss wann ich mit dem Ohr neben der Türe schlafen muss.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. September 2010)

Hallo empty!

Ist gestern rausgegangen. Sollte im laufe nächster Woche bei dir sein.


----------



## empty (9. September 2010)

Super danke, das ist schlimmer als Weihnachten als man 6 war ...  und Wassermann ist der Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. September 2010)

Hehehe, ein toller Gedanke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. September 2010)

*Neues 90W Phobyanetzteil ab Lager*​

Dieses Netzteil aus dem Hause Phobya ist das ultimative Ersatz-, nein, neue Hauptnetzteil für Ihren Hausgebrauch! Neben einer Vielzahl an Adaptern, welche neben Laptops auch viele andere Geräte ansteuern, kann dieses Netzteil auch noch in verschiedenen Leistungsstufen betrieben werden. In unterschiedlichen Abstufungen von 15 – 24V wird der Wechselstrom der Steckdose in die gewünschte Gleichstromstärke umgewandelt. Mehr zu diesem neuen Highlight finden Sie hier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. September 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Läuft, da wird sie gleich auf mich zukommen und ich kann ihr die Situation erklären.



Meldest du dich dann per PN oder so? 

Oder wie machen wir das?


----------



## New-Bee (9. September 2010)

hi,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr vielleicht irgendwo in ner Ecke noch einen Wasserkühler für eine GTS 250 rumliegen habt?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. September 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Meldest du dich dann per PN oder so?
> 
> Oder wie machen wir das?



Wenn dann die Kollegin per Mail. Habe das in eine andere Abteilung gegeben, weil ich in meinem Rahmen nichts mehr machen kann.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. September 2010)

New-Bee schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr vielleicht irgendwo in ner Ecke noch einen Wasserkühler für eine GTS 250 rumliegen habt?



Hallo!

Alles was wir Lagernd haben ist online, gebrauchte Kühler oder ähnliches findest du hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Gebrauchte Ware


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. September 2010)

@New-Bee für die GTS 250 reicht auch ein >GPU-Only Kühler + passive Kühlkörper für die Spawas.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. September 2010)

Moin Wassermann,

ich habe zwei Fragen zu diesem L-Stück

1. Was ist mit "Hinweis: Um diesen Adapter 100%ig dicht zu bekommen empfehlen wir Ihnen das Teflonband." gemeint? 
Klar sie können undicht sein, aber kann ein derartiger Fehler nicht schon bei der Herstellung vermieden werden? 
Warum wird nicht ein O-Ring an das Außengewinde angebracht? 
An Teflonband mangelt es bei mir nicht, aber man sollte schon vertrauen in sein Produkt haben

2. Mal angenommen, ich würde dieses L-Stück bestellen, da ich es dringend bräuchte, wie sieht es da mit dem Versand aus? 
Reicht da nicht schon ein Luftpolsterbrief, oder muss es in einem Karton + 4,90€ Versand verschickt werden?

Gruß DAEF


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2010)

Da das Ding keine Dichtung hat, wird es ohne Dichtmittel immer undicht sein, das hat nichts mit Fertigungsfehlern zu tun. Man hat höchstens die Wahl zwischen Teflonband und Dichtungshanf


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. September 2010)

Richtig - dem Eumel fehlt nämlich die Kante, an der sonst ein O-Ring ansetzt und dadurch abdichtet.
Gilt für das Außengewinde - die andere Seite kann mit einem O-Ring (bsp. von einer Tülle) abdichten.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. September 2010)

@DAEF13 statt dem L-Stück würde ich lieber einen drehbaren 90° Winkel nehmen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. September 2010)

Dem widerspreche ich nicht.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. September 2010)

Guten Morgen!



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Moin Wassermann,
> 
> ich habe zwei Fragen zu diesem L-Stück
> 
> ...



Dieser Anschluss ist noch aus der guten alten Schule als sich die PC-Wasserkühlung noch die Teile ausm Sanitär-, Hydraulik- und Pneumatikbereich Zweckentfremden musste.

Heutzutage werden speziell für uns Bereich auch hier modernere Lösungen angeboten. Dieses Modell hier z.B.:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel 64066
Dieses ist z.B. nach dem einschrauben auch noch drehbar!

Andere Alternativen zum Abdichten dieses rustikaleren Modelles wäre diesen Artikel hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Loctite Dichtfaden 150m Loctite Dichtfaden 150m 32130
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Loxeal Rohrgewindedichtung DVGW-zugelassen für Wasser 50ml Loxeal Rohrgewindedichtung DVGW-zugelassen für Wasser 50ml 32111




DAEF13 schrieb:


> 2. Mal angenommen, ich würde dieses L-Stück bestellen, da ich es dringend bräuchte, wie sieht es da mit dem Versand aus?
> Reicht da nicht schon ein Luftpolsterbrief, oder muss es in einem Karton + 4,90€ Versand verschickt werden?
> 
> Gruß DAEF



Das Problem ist, wenn ich das dir für per Brief zusende würde das nur 2,30€ kosten. Allerdings ist das das nicht versichert und ich kann dir nicht garantieren, dass das ankommt. Daher würde ich dir den DHL Versand empfehlen der liegt mit nur 1,19€ teuerer bei 3,49€ und hier bekommst du deine gezahlten Teile auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2010)

So hab das jetzt mit Fr. Weiss geklärt, ich bekomme bei der nächsten Bestellung Rabatt. 

Sie meinte ich solle dann Bescheid geben, da ich kein Gutschein habe, sondern es in meinem Profil gespeichert ist. Kann ich dann einfach dir bescheid geben oder an wen muss ich mich dann wenden bei der nächsten Bestellung? Fr. Weiss sitzt ja in der RMA, die wird das ja nicht direkt übernehmen?!


----------



## DAEF13 (10. September 2010)

Ok, dann wird es wohl einer oder zwei dieser Winkel.

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich aber noch.
Die Seite die auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen ist, ist dicht, oder?
Das ist doch nur die Halterung für das "Drehlager"? 
Nicht dass ich da eine Öffnung zu viel habe


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. September 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> So hab das jetzt mit Fr. Weiss geklärt, ich bekomme bei der nächsten Bestellung Rabatt.
> 
> Sie meinte ich solle dann Bescheid geben, da ich kein Gutschein habe, sondern es in meinem Profil gespeichert ist. Kann ich dann einfach dir bescheid geben oder an wen muss ich mich dann wenden bei der nächsten Bestellung? Fr. Weiss sitzt ja in der RMA, die wird das ja nicht direkt übernehmen?!



Sehr gut!

Kannst mir auch bescheid geben, kein Problem. Einfach die Bestell.- oder Kundennummer mir per PN senden, dann mache ich das fertig.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. September 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ok, dann wird es wohl einer oder zwei dieser Winkel.
> 
> Eine kleine Frage hätte ich aber noch.
> Die Seite die auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen ist, ist dicht, oder?
> ...



Wenn du einen Anschluss mit O-Ring reinschraubst ist alles Dicht. Es sind keine weiteren Öffnungen an dem Winkel vorhanden außer der Ein- und Ausgang.

mfg, Christian


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. September 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Sehr gut!
> 
> Kannst mir auch bescheid geben, kein Problem. Einfach die Bestell.- oder Kundennummer mir per PN senden, dann mache ich das fertig.



Gut das mache ich dann so, thx!

Der Service ist echt top


----------



## empty (10. September 2010)

Sag mal Wassermann gibt es sowas wie unversicherter Briefversand auch für die Schweiz? Brauche wohl noch Schrumpfschläuche und Sleeves um das blöde Kabel vom Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser zu verpacken, sieht ja mal übelst dürftig aus. (Wäre doch was für Phobya die Kabel bereits vorgesleevet oder vorgedreht, ich sass sicher 10min da am Drehen bis die Kabel wenigstens einigermassen aussehen.)


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. September 2010)

@DAEF13 der Winkel ist desöfteren undicht gewesen und ne Durchflussbremse. wie wärs damit oder hiermit?


----------



## DAEF13 (11. September 2010)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @DAEF13 der Winkel ist desöfteren undicht gewesen und ne Durchflussbremse. wie wärs damit oder hiermit?



Der erste währe zwar optisch nicht so mein Geschmack, aber man wird ihn wohl eh nicht sehen können.
Der zweiter sieht schon interessanter aus, wobei ich da so meine Bedenken habe, dass die Pumpe damit zu hoch werden könnte. 

Ich mess heute abend mal aus, wie viel Platz ich noch für den Winkel habe


----------



## xTc (12. September 2010)

Ich hätte da mal eine kurze Frage: Bekommt Ihr die "EK Water Blocks EK-Reservoir Holder" auch in durchsichtig? Im Shop gibt es die nur in schwarz.

Oder passt da auch die " Alphacool Cape Coolplex Halterung" ohne Probleme?


MFG


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. September 2010)

EK hat die Plexi Halterung wegen Bruchgefahr aus dem Sortiment genohmen. Die Alphacool Halterungen passen nur bei den alten Röhren AGB's von EK mit 50mm Durchmesser. Die neuen haben 60mm Durchmesser.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. September 2010)

Guten Morgen!



empty schrieb:


> Sag mal Wassermann gibt es sowas wie unversicherter Briefversand auch für die Schweiz? Brauche wohl noch Schrumpfschläuche und Sleeves um das blöde Kabel vom Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser zu verpacken, sieht ja mal übelst dürftig aus. (Wäre doch was für Phobya die Kabel bereits vorgesleevet oder vorgedreht, ich sass sicher 10min da am Drehen bis die Kabel wenigstens einigermassen aussehen.)



Ich könnte einige Sachen per Brief versenden, aber hier auch wieder das Risiko „Kommt es wirklich an!?“
Wenn dann würde ich dir eher den versicherten Versand empfehlen


Die restlichen Fragen wurden ja hier schon sehr gut beantwortet!


----------



## xTc (13. September 2010)

Mein AGB hat noch einen Durchmesser von 50mm.
Aber egal, dann werden es ebend die schwarzen Halter. Das Teil kommt eh wieder an den Schrank. 


MFG


----------



## empty (13. September 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Die restlichen Fragen wurden ja hier schon sehr gut beantwortet!



Naja habe mich klarer ausdrücken sollen. Ich meinte auch wo ich hinbezahle, wenn ich auf ein Deutsches Konto zahle kommen nochmal mehr Kosten auf. Ich frage mich ob ich auch auf Shanes Konto überweisen kann, in CHF.
Ich sehe es irgendwie nicht ein für so etwas kleines mehr als 5 Euro inkl Porto (6.50 CHF) zu zahlen. Ansonsten muss ich mal ein Gesuch im MP einstellen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. September 2010)

MP? Was meinst damit? = Marktplatz, ok...

Es kommt auf das Gewicht an und welche Briefgröße wir nehmen können. Es geht ab 4€ ca. los und steigert sich über 7€ beim nächsten Tarif wenn es mehr als 1kg ist...

Wo du die Bestellung machst, ist mir gleich, besser bearbeiten kann ich es wenn du das über den .de Shop machst.

Einfach mir die Bestellnummer zukommen lassen, dann passe ich die Versandkosten an.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. September 2010)

Ich habe noch eine kleine Info für euch:

*Wasserfilter - der große Vergleichstest​*
Bei dem Thema "Filter für die Wasserkühlung" scheiden sich bei der Community die Geister! Daher haben wir uns gedacht, lassen wir die Community direkt ihre Meinungen öffentlich machen und haben dem User "Hexcode" die Filter aus unserem Portfolio zur Verfügung gestellt. Was bei diesem Test herausgekommen ist und was die unabhängigen Fachleute zu diesem Thema sagen, erfahren Sie bei PCGH im Forum!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (13. September 2010)

Hey Wassermann,

könntest du mir die ungefähren Abstände zwischen den roten Linien sagen?
Ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob dieser Winkel überhaupt an seinen Platz passt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Beim linken Bild muss der linke Strich weiter nach rechts


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. September 2010)

@DAEF13
Moment, ich hole mir das gleich mal ausm Lager und schreibe dir dann.

Edit:

Bild 1: 15mm
Bild 2: 39mm


----------



## DAEF13 (14. September 2010)

Danke


----------



## Icke&Er (14. September 2010)

Hallo Wassermann

Hast du meine E-Mail bezüglich des Roundups bekommen?

MFG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. September 2010)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann
> 
> Hast du meine E-Mail bezüglich des Roundups bekommen?
> 
> MFG



Kann sein, bin noch am Aufarbeiten, war letzte Woche ein wenig stressig... 

Wenn du bis heute Abend ncoh ncihts von mir gehört hast, schick die Mail noch einmal raus.


----------



## Icke&Er (14. September 2010)

Aso..lassen sie sich ruhig Zeit.

PS: In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. September 2010)

So, jetzt bin ich eigentlich mit allem durch, war nicht mehr so viel!


----------



## empty (15. September 2010)

@Wassermann: heute ist Weihnachten 

Edith: ABER, wo ist mein Graka-Kühler? Ich muss jetzt alle meine extra Bestellungen nochmal durchgehen, aber bin mir sicher das noch weitere Sachen vergessen wurden  was ist das für eine Aktion?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. September 2010)

"last Chrismas..." "sing"

Freut mich zu hören das nun alles bei dir ist.


----------



## empty (15. September 2010)

Ja super, all die Warenkörbe die ich gespeichert habe und an Shane weitergegeben habe kann ich nicht aufrufen bekommen einen Error. Ergo kann ich nicht kontrollieren ob ich alles bekommen habe in der Lieferung. Jetzt werde ich gerade etwas "nervös" was soll das?

Wenn schon auf dem Lieferschein nichts ordentliches steht muss ich doch wo kontrollieren können ob ich alles bekommen habe! Aber so was augenfälliges wie ein GraKa-Kühler sehe ich auf den ersten Blick!

Also nochmals falls man mein Edith nicht sieht: "wo ist mein GraKa-Kühler?????"


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. September 2010)

Hmmm, auf den schweizer Shop habe ich auch kein Zugriff, schwierig ... Kannst mir mal deine letzten Bestellnummern zukommen lassen, dann kann ich das mal weiterleiten.


----------



## empty (15. September 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Bestell-Nr.: 13289



War immer die gleiche aber die Sachen die ich Nachbestellt bzw umbestellt habe wurden nie geändert, da steht auf dem Lieferschein 9x120 dabei habe ich einen 4x180er nun hier usw .....

Aber, ihr habt das doch letzte Woche losgeschickt in DE, Shane sagte mir es fehlen nur noch die Kupplungen und der MoRa. Die Graka sei an Lager und bereit zum Versand, ihr schickt das doch nicht vorher noch zu Shane?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. September 2010)

Hmmm, ich habe gerade einmal deinen Ursprungsbeleg in der Warenwirtschaft angeguckt und sehe da garkeinen Grafikkartenkühler in deiner Order.

Werde deine Anfrage nun an den Sachbearbeiter in der internationalen Shops weiterleiten, der kommt dann auf dich zu.


----------



## empty (15. September 2010)

in der Ursprünglichen war die auch nicht dabei, genausowenig wie extra Innoprotec oder 2 Winkel oder extra Schlauch. Bezahlt habe ich aber eine!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. September 2010)

Ok, dass geht dann komplett an meine wenigkeit vorbei, der Kollege wird sich nachher bei dir per Mail melden.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. September 2010)

Wir haben für euch wieder etwas Neues aufgenommen:

*Kingston Wakürams nun bei Aquatuning ab Lager erhältlich*

Wasserkühlung und Speichermodule stellen gerade bei der Montage häufig ein Problem da. Die meisten Ramriegel werden ab Werk mit Heatspreader verkauft, den man nur schlecht bis gar nicht entfernen kann! Darauf hat Kingston nun reagiert und die HyperX Serie nun auch mit vormontierten Wasserkühlern ausgestattet. Sie sind ausgelegt für einen Schlauch mit 8mm Innendurchmesser und passen so wunderbar in viele Systeme! Was diese Kits noch alles für Werte vorweisen können, finden Sie mit einem Klick hier heraus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. September 2010)

Hi!

feine Sache - gibt's die Kühler auch einzeln?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. September 2010)

Die werden von Kingston im Moment nur als Sets Angeboten, einzeln haben wir die nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. September 2010)

Schaaade - die Kühler sehen gut aus und sind praktisch!

Grüüße

Jochen


----------



## empty (15. September 2010)

Hau den Support doch bitte nochmal an, immer noch nichts gehört -.-


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. September 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Hau den Support doch bitte nochmal an, immer noch nichts gehört -.-



Habe ich nochmal gemacht, er wollte mal gucken.

Edit: Mein Kollege schreibt du sollst mir mal deine E-Mailadresse geben mit der du übern Onlineshop bestellt hast. Einfach ne kurze PN.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. September 2010)

Und wieder wurde unsere Produktpalette um weitere Highlights erweitert:

*Neue Phobyaflüssigkeiten ab heute bei Aquatuning lagernd*


Die 2008 gegründete Firma Phobya wird immer mehr zum Vollsortimenter in Sachen Wasserkühlung für Ihren PC. So war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch Kühlmittel entwickelt wurden. Die ersten 5 Flüssigkeiten, Konzentrate wie auch Fertiggemische, sind heute bei uns eingetroffen. In den nächsten Tagen und Wochen sind noch mehr angekündigt! Also: Stay tuned bei Aquatuning! Die neuesten Kühlflüssigkeiten am Markt sind hier zu finden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (16. September 2010)

Hallo Wassermann,

die Winkel habe ich nun bestellt, aber nun hätte ich noch eine Frage zum Phobya Balancer.

Kann man das "Mittelstück" irgendwie rausnehmen? Ich weiß, dass es einene Strudel verhindern soll, allerdings soll der AGB quer eingebaut werden, und dann kommt das Teil der Optik nicht so zu Gute


----------



## nyso (16. September 2010)

Eigentlich nicht. Höchstens mit roher Gewalt schätze ich^^


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2010)

Es dürfte in der Fertigung wesentlich einfacher sein das Teil einzeln her zu stellen und dann ein zu stecken.
Ob das aber wirklich gemacht wurde.


----------



## nyso (16. September 2010)

Ja, sieht so aus. Aber einfaches dran ziehen hat nicht gereicht, um es abzubekommen.


----------



## DAEF13 (16. September 2010)

Aber es lässt sich etwas dran wackeln. Zumintest an der Oberseite vom Anschlussstück kann man sehen, dass es nicht fest ist.


----------



## nyso (16. September 2010)

Naja, und wenn das an der Stelle, wo er eingesteckt ist nicht behandelt ist? Dann hast du das das blanke, anfällige Metall und netten Rost in der Wakü.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. September 2010)

Nur gut das die Deckel/Böden aus Messing sind.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. September 2010)

Guten Morgen!



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> die Winkel habe ich nun bestellt, aber nun hätte ich noch eine Frage zum Phobya Balancer.
> 
> Kann man das "Mittelstück" irgendwie rausnehmen? Ich weiß, dass es einene Strudel verhindern soll, allerdings soll der AGB quer eingebaut werden, und dann kommt das Teil der Optik nicht so zu Gute



Das innere ist fest mit der Unterseite verbunden. Das zu entfernen ist nicht vorgesehen...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Comunity!

Der Support von Aquatuning wird ab heute bis zum 4.10.2010 an dieser Stelle unterbrochen. 

 “Wassermann hat Urlaub, freu“ 


Ich werde nach meinem Urlaub natürlich wieder alles aufarbeiten und euch weiterhin in gewohnter Art und Weise zur Seite stehen!

In dringenden Fällen bitte ich euch mit unseren Supportern Kontakt aufzunehmen:

*Per E-Mail:* info@aquatuning.de

*Per Telefon:* 05205 99198 0
Montags: 9.00 - 18.30 Uhr
Dienstags: 9.00 - 18.30 Uhr
Mittwochs: 9.00 - 18.30 Uhr
Donnerstags: 9.00 - 18.30 Uhr
Freitags: 9.00 - 14.00 Uhr

*Per ICQ: *631150711
Montags - Donnerstag: 10.00 - 12.00 Uhr und 15.00 - 17.00 Uhr
Freitags: 10.00 - 12.00 Uhr


Bis in etwas mehr als 14 Tagen dann!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, euer Wassermann alias Christian Schultze


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. September 2010)

na dann schönen Urlaub ^^


----------



## empty (17. September 2010)

Schade habe immer noch keinen Kontakt mit dem Support von euch, was geht da ab?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. September 2010)

Warum rufst net mal an? Oder ICQ ^^


----------



## empty (18. September 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Warum rufst net mal an? Oder ICQ ^^



Weil Wassermann meint, der meldet sich bei mir und weil mein Assistent da nicht an sein Telefon geht -.- schade gibt langsam einen sehr faden Beigeschmack.


20.09.2010 Edith: Heute kommt noch die Oberfrechheit rein: Shane unterstellt mir das ich Antworten von ihm fake bzw erfunden habe, er würde im Mailverlauf nirgends ein GraKa-Kühler erwähnt sehen obwohl etwa 6mal erwähnt. Und er hatt seine Buchhaltung nicht im Griff habe beim Bezahlen im Vermerk "GraKa-Kühler usw" vermerkt, und das am 04.08.10 .... WAS FÜR EINE FRECHHEIT! 
Support AT Schweiz, dickes MINUS! Egal ich werde nicht mehr über den Schweizer-Shop kaufen egal ob ich die Umrechnungskosten tragen muss, aber das tue ich mir nicht mehr an ab jetzt wird nur noch über Wassermann direkt bezogen -.- oder Jochen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle Zusammen!

Nun ist die Urlaubszeit wieder vorbei und ich stehe euch im Namen von Aquatuning wieder zur Verfügung!

@empty
Ja, wenn du direkt über den .de Shop bestellst dann kann ich dir auch direkter helfen.


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Wassermann, 
Ich habe letztens bei euch Winkel bestellt, unter anderem auch 2 90° Winkel.
Gestern kam ich endlich dazu die Winkel einzubauen und den Kreislauf zu befüllen.
Da bemerkte ich aber ein Leck und dachte die Pumpe sei undicht weshalb ich sie ausbaute um sie üblm sie in einem kleinen Kreislauf zu testen. Weil keine Beschädigung gefunden habe, um kein Leck auftrat baute ich sie heute wieder ein. Es gab wieder ein Leck. Und das Spiel begann von neuem...
Dort stellte ich dann fest, dass einer der Winkel sich leichter drehen ließ und undicht war bzw. ist.

Was soll ich nun tun?

MfG DAEF


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen!



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> Ich habe letztens bei euch Winkel bestellt, unter anderem auch 2 90° Winkel.
> Gestern kam ich endlich dazu die Winkel einzubauen und den Kreislauf zu befüllen.
> Da bemerkte ich aber ein Leck und dachte die Pumpe sei undicht weshalb ich sie ausbaute um sie üblm sie in einem kleinen Kreislauf zu testen. Weil keine Beschädigung gefunden habe, um kein Leck auftrat baute ich sie heute wieder ein. Es gab wieder ein Leck. Und das Spiel begann von neuem...
> ...



Schreib mir mal deine letzte Bestell- oder Kundennummer per PN und welcher Winkel das ist, einfach verlinken. Es war einer von beiden "nur" undicht?


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Stichwort: Schnellkupplungen!

Ich suche ja schon länger passende, wenn's geht von Koolance - sind einfach die besten.
Inzwischen habt Ihr ja Euer Sortiment da auch kräftig ausgebaut - was ich suche ist da 

65164 - VL3N-M10B-P  - Stecker mit 10mm Tülle und Schottverschraubung
65178 - VL3N-F10B-P   - Kupplung mit 10mm Tülle und Schottverschraubung

Dazu eine Frage: bei beiden ist die Schottverschraubung nicht in der Artikelbeschreibung angegeben, auf dem Foto aber deutlich sichtbar - die Koolancenummer (in dem Falle das 'P'=Panel) gibt sie auch her.
Sind die nun mit der Schottverschraubung oder ohne?

Zweite Frage: 
Nun gibt es bei Koolance aber die VL3N-M10LB und VL3N-F10LB - das sind Stecker und Kupplung mit um 90° abgewinkelter 10mm-Tülle.

Könnt' Ihr die auch besorgen - sind die evtl. bei Euch schon in Planung - und wenn, wann wären die evtl. lieferbar?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Schienenbruch!

Diese sind das:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Oktober 2010)

Genau!
Sollte vielleicht mal die Brille putzen......

Danke - gleich ab damit in den Warenkorb.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Oktober 2010)

Wasserkühlung leicht gemacht:

*Neue Coolit Komplettsysteme bei Aquatuning erhältlich*

Nachdem das erste Komplettset der Firma Coolit bei der Community schon sehr gut angekommen ist, geht das kanadische Unternehmen nun neue Wege und verbessert neben der Performance auch die Produktvielfalt. Die ersten Sets der neuen Serie sind nun bei uns ab Lager erhältlich, genauer das ECO und das VANTAGE Komplettset. Was sich die Firma Coolit nun genau hat einfallen lassen, können Sie hier erfahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierseppi (7. Oktober 2010)

hallo ich wollt mir für einen 2x120 und einen 3x120 radiator einen schblone ausdrucken und irgendwie passen da die maße nicht 
also bei den 5cm die da immer oben stehen fehlen ca 1,5mm und auf das gesamtobjekt wirkt sich das dann schon aus wenn da pro 5cm 1,5mm fehlen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen Bierseppi!

Guck mal in deinen Druckereinstellung. Manchmal ist ab Werk so Einstellungen wie _Skalierung auf 80%_ eingestellt oder auch ein Haken gesetzt bei _Papierbreite anpassen_.

Könnte sein das es daran schon liegt.


----------



## DAEF13 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich wollte nur sagen, dass die Winkel heute angekommen sind
Danke nocheinmal dafür

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch: 
Den kaputten Winkel habe ich mal ausereinander gebaut, und festgestellt, 
dass der O-Ring einen größeren Aussendurchmesser haben müsste, damit es dicht hält.
Mal angenommen, die neuen (oder der alte) Winkel sollten auch undicht sein, 
kann man nicht einfach einen (bzw. zwei) dickeren O-Ring einsetzen? 
Und habt ihr da passende?

Gruß DAEF


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Oktober 2010)

Wir bekommen die auch so vormontiert, Ersatzteile haben wir davon auch nicht.


----------



## empty (7. Oktober 2010)

Hey Wassermann

Es ist ziemlich ärgerlich, ich warte immer noch auf den Kühler. Nicht nur hat sich der Vorgesetzte von Shane entgegen deiner Behauptung mit mir in Verbindung gesetzt, nein ich werde auch von Shane verarscht. Und zwar musste ich aus meinen eigenen Mails das Wort "Graka" weil er behauptete das er nie etwas davon gehört hat. 

Am 21.09 Frage er mich um welcher Kühler es nochmal geht, er wisse von nichts und findet auch nichts (aber auf der Überweisung steht Graka etc) also ich geantwortet. Am 25.09 nochmal nachgefragt was nun sei am Montag 27.09 sagt er die Graka sei verschickt mit UPS.

Also entweder ist UPS noch langsamer als Shane (was ich einfach nicht glaube) oder er lügt mich an, er beantwortet auch meine Mails seit da nicht mehr. Da der Herr Vorgesetzte was soll das? Der ist doch bei Beschwerden über die Mitarbeiter zuständig aber das der mich auch knall ignoriert danke.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo empty!

Ich habe das gerade an meinen Kollegen "Vorgesetzen" weitergeleitet, er sagt er hat die Sachen am Montag versendet.

Eine Paketnummer schicke ich dir per PN zu.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Oktober 2010)

Das Warten ist nun endlich vorbei:


*Der neue Thermochill Radiator nun endlich wieder ab Lager erhältlich!*

Ist der Platzhirsch zurück?! Der erste Eindruck lässt darauf schließen! Wenn man bedenkt, dass in der Vergangenheit die Neuentwicklungen aus dem Hause Thermochill immer Spitzenreiter waren. Viel Kupfer, endlich ¼ Zoll Gewindeanschlussgröße und der altbekannte Finnenabstand versprechen viel Gutes! Aquatuning wird den Thermochill wieder auf Herz und Nieren testen lassen. Weitere Informationen sind hier erfahren.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## empty (7. Oktober 2010)

Ging nicht um die Kritik an dir, sondern darum das man mir erzählt man setzt sich mit mir in Kontakt aber genau nichts passiert. Komisch ist auch die Zeitachse.

17.09: Beschwerde das nicht alles geliefert wurde.
21.09: Welcher Kühler-Frage
25.09: Nochmal nachfragen
27.09: Behaupten es sei verschickt
....
04.10: Angeblich losgeschickt.

Was ist da in der Woche dazwischen passiert? BZW: Was ist da passiert seit ich mich bei dir Beschwert habe, ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen warum das so lange dauert. Wo doch die Ausgangslage klar ist. AT ist mir etwas Schuldig.

Ich meine du kannst da nichts dafür, du kriegst das nur geschieldert. Aber der A.Walther sollte sich doch wenigstens bei mir melden oder bemüht sein das alles ASAP zu erledigen. Ich verstehe es nicht. -.-


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe Herrn Walter geschrieben, der meldet sich per Mail bei dir.

Kann da leider nicht viel zu sagen, sorry, bei den internationalen Shops habe ich nur sehr beschränkte Einsicht.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt wieder was Nues bei Aquatuning:

*Aquatuning Videos bei YouTube*

Nachdem sich unsere Partner mit vielen interessanten Filmen über unterschiedlichste Artikel in der Onlinewelt verewigt haben, sind wir von Aquatuning nun auf die Idee gekommen diese Videos einmal zusammen zu fassen. Dafür haben wir hier einen Aquatuningchannel eingerichtet! In naher Zukunft werden dort natürlich immer mehr Videos rund um Aquatuning und unsere Produkte hochgeladen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Oktober 2010)

Immer wieder was Neues aus dem Hause Phobya:

*Phobya SATA3 Kabel jetzt bei Aquatuning ab Lager erhältlich*

SATA geht nun schon in die 3te Generation. Für uns Computernutzer bedeutet das noch mehr Datentransfer in noch kürzerer Zeit! Aber warum soll was gut für die Leistung ist, nicht auch gut fürs Auge sein? Phobya hat hier reagiert und neben den anderen Kabeltypen nun auch die ersten schwarz komplett gesleevten SATA 3 Kabel produziert! Da bei der Firma Phobya immer wieder etwas Neues kommt, können unsere Kunden sich sicher sein, dass  die schwarzen SATA 3 Kabel bestimmt nicht die letzte Innovation sind!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

Äh:
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, stellt SATA3 keinerlei Anforderungen ans Kabel, die nicht auch "SATA1 Kabel" oder "SATA2 Kabel" erfüllen sollten


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich könnte mich genau so irren, aber afaik sind die Sicherungslaschen erst mit der 3. Generation spezifiziert worden(auch wenn es sie vorher schon gab).
Mehr als ein Marketinggeck ist "S-ATA3 geeignet" bei einem Kabel aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

Nö, die wurden mit SATA2 zum Standard.


----------



## Acid (14. Oktober 2010)

also bei meinem crosshair iv lagen auch 2? glaube ich sata 6gb/s kabel bei und einige sata 2. Einen Äußerlichen Unterschied konnte ich aber auch nicht erkennen, aber ist ja auch bei hdmi so, man erkennt äußerlich keinen unterschied zu den standarts 1.2 oder 1.3.....


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Der Unterschied von SATA2 zu SATA3 ist der innere Kabelquerschnitt der erhöht wurde und somit mehr Datentransfer ermöglicht, klar, wenn es die Geräte zulassen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Nicht nur - auch ist die Abschirmung meines Wissens nach besser.
Zumindest preiswertere Sata-2-Kabel - wie sie bei manchen Mainboards oder Festplatten beiliegen - haben mit den höheren Datenraten von Sata-3 ihre Probleme.

Das sollte mit den Sata-3-Kabeln besser gehen.

Gilt im Übrigen auch für die - ebenfalls (zumindest teilweise) abwärtskompatiblen - USB-3-Kabel.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war da auch mal ein Test zu in einer Print.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. Oktober 2010)

Also bei unserer SATA3 Karte, stand auch das man nur die beiliegenden SATA3 Stecker nehmen soll und keine normalen SATA 2 Stecker.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> Einen Äußerlichen Unterschied konnte ich aber auch nicht erkennen, aber ist ja auch bei hdmi so, man erkennt äußerlich keinen unterschied zu den standarts 1.2 oder 1.3.....



Das liegt daran, dass sich die HDMI-Standards im Softwareprotokoll unterscheiden, nicht in der Hardware 



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Gilt im Übrigen auch für die - ebenfalls (zumindest teilweise) abwärtskompatiblen - USB-3-Kabel.



USB3 hat zusätzliche Kontakte, das ist ne ganz andere Situation.





Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Der Unterschied von SATA2 zu SATA3 ist der innere Kabelquerschnitt der erhöht wurde und somit mehr Datentransfer ermöglicht, klar, wenn es die Geräte zulassen.



Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. Oktober 2010)

Einen kleinen Reviewhinweis möchte ich an dieser Stelle geben:

*Lüftersteuerungen, welche Alternativen gibt es?*

Auch im Bereich der Wasserkühlung kann auf eine gute Lüftersteuerung nicht ganz verzichtet werden. Die Frage, die hier aufkommt ist, welche denn nun die Richtige für den eigenen Anwendungszweck ist. Zum Beispiel gibt es den Heatmaster Heatmaster von Alphacool oder auch den sehr teueren Aquaero, die dafür auch vielfältige Ausleseinheit von Aquacomputer. Viel Software macht vieles aber auch komplizierter! Das hat auch der User namens "Icke&Er" sich gedacht und fragte uns ob wir ihm und der Community nicht helfen können Licht ins Dunkel der Lüftersteuerungen zu bringen. Gesagt, getan! Herausgekommen ist eine erstaunliche Userreview, die hier im PCGH Forum vorgestellt wurde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. Oktober 2010)

Es sind heute wieder 18 neue Videos bei uns im YouTubechannel online gekommen!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Oktober 2010)

Für alle Interessierten:

*Aquatuning hinter den Kulissen*

Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit waren unser Kollege aus dem UK mit einem Reporter von der bekannten englischsprachigen Seite The UK's leading source for Hardware and Games reviews | bit-tech.net bei uns zu Besuch. Daraus ist hier ein Bericht entstanden. Wer allerdings mehr ein Freund von bewegten Bildern ist, hier ein Video aus unserem mittlerweile doch sehr umfangreichen Lager! Wir hoffen Euch gefallen die Eindrücke aus unserem Lager!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaoswave (26. Oktober 2010)

was das ganze noch besser machen würde wär ne HD Cam, damit man die ganzen tollen Produkte auch super sieht 
aber das mit dem Kanal ist auch so schon super


----------



## Semme (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi Christian,

ich habe Dir am 16.10.10 um ca. 3 Uhr  eine Mail geschrieben. Leider hab ich bis heute keine Antwort erhalten. Fände es echt super wenn Du möglichst schnell Antworten könntest, da die Sache bis zum 31.10.10 geklärt sein muss. 


PS: Den Namen Wassermann finde ich echt genial!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Semme!

Hmmm, ich habe leider keine Mail in diesem Zeitraum erhalten, bzw. alles abgearbeitet. Schreibe mir noch einmal c.schultze@aquatuning.de

Muss heute ein wenig früher los, denke bis spätestens morgen hast eine Antwort.


----------



## Semme (27. Oktober 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo Semme!
> 
> Hmmm, ich habe leider keine Mail in diesem Zeitraum erhalten, bzw. alles abgearbeitet. Schreibe mir noch einmal c.schultze@aquatuning.de
> 
> Muss heute ein wenig früher los, denke bis spätestens morgen hast eine Antwort.



E-Mail ist raus


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Semme schrieb:


> E-Mail ist raus



Wie gesagt, ich arbeite heute alles ab.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt wieder etwas von Aquatuning und Phobya:

*Neues "Giveaway" bei Aquatuning eingetroffen*

Schlüsselbänder, neudeutsch auch Lanyards genannt, sind nicht nur ein praktisches Accessoire, sie sind ein Zeichen für Zugehörigkeit einer bestimmten Gruppe. Wir als Wakü-User haben das Problem, dass unser Hobby meist nur in unseren 4 Wänden zu sehen ist und so schwerlich an die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden kann. Mit den neuen Aquatuning- und Phobyalanyards können wir auch anderen zeigen, was wir zu Hause stehen haben! Zusätzlich sehen diese Schlüsselbänder auch noch einfach genial aus. Interesse sie mal zu sehen? Einfach hier klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (28. Oktober 2010)

Das ist ja mal richtig nerdig 

Vielleicht hol ich mir beim nächten Einkauf so ein Teil, 1€ ist ja auch nicht die Welt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Oktober 2010)

Okey bei der nächsten bestellung liegt es im Warenkorb... Warum gabs das noch nicht vor 2 Wochen...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich möchte euch nur kurz Informieren das bei uns in NRW am Montag 1.11.2010 Feiertag ist und wir erst wieder ab Dienstag 2.11.2010 zur Verfügung stehen werden!

Ein angenehmes Wochenende euch allen!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht gibt es jm. der was sparen möchte:

*Aquatuning mit einem neuen Onlineshop in Polen vertreten.*

Unser Partner in Polen steht allen Kunden mit Rat und Tat zur Seite! Unseren Kunden in Polen bieten wir zu diesem Anlass die Möglichkeit, 
bereits ab einem Bestellwert von 320 zł  sich ihre Bestellung kostenfrei bis zum 30.10.10 nach Hause liefern zu lassen. 
Zum neuen Shop gelangen sie hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Wassermann!

Ich hab am 17. Mai 2010 einen EK Water Blocks EK RES 150 bestellt und als ich gestern am Samstag meine WaKü umgebaut habe, sind mir Mikrorisse in der Plexitube im Gewinde an der Oberseite aufgefallen (da wo der Deckel eingeschraubt wird). Bevor mir das Ding komplett reist, werd ich den kommende Woche ersetzen. Kann ich den zur Reklamation einschicken? Deckel wurde immer sorgfältig und ohne großem Druck zugeschraubt. Scheint also Plexi-Mangelware seitens EK zu sein.

Danke schonmal,

Grüße,
Gnome.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. November 2010)

Guten Morgen Gnome!

Jap, schick uns den AGB ein.

Hier findest du mehr über unseren Reklamationsweg:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Unter Downloads einfach das Serviceformular ausdrucken, ausfüllen und in die Rücksendung packen.

Und hier mehr über die kostenlose Rücksendung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung
Hier ebenfalls einfach alles ausfüllen, ausdrucken auf dein Paket kleben und kostenlos bei der Post abgeben.


----------



## Zaucher (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

wann sind die Laing D5-Pumpe 12V D5-Vario Pumpen mal wieder verfügbar? Ist ja schon fast einen Monat über..


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. November 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Zaucher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wann sind die Laing D5-Pumpe 12V D5-Vario Pumpen mal wieder verfügbar? Ist ja schon fast einen Monat über..



Wir Erwarten jeden Tag eine Lieferung von Laing.


----------



## Zaucher (3. November 2010)

sind wohl nicht die schnellsten


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. November 2010)

Zaucher schrieb:


> sind wohl nicht die schnellsten



Ne, im Moment leider nicht, echt ärgerlich!

Ich habe heute Erfahren das die DDC Pumpeb gekommen sind, wieder keien D5 dabei...

Also Abwarten und Tee trinken!


----------



## Zaucher (3. November 2010)

ach verdammt, bräuchte unbedingt ein paar. Naja vll. wirds ja zu Weihnachten was


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. November 2010)

Hehehe, dass will ich doch mal hoffen!


----------



## Gnome (3. November 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Gnome!
> 
> Jap, schick uns den AGB ein.
> 
> ...



Super, Wassermann  - Danke 

Aber nicht, dass es dann wieder heißt, ich krieg den nich erstattet, weil nix gefunden wurde. Vielleicht wird dann auch gesagt, dass ich den Deckel zu fest angedreht habe, was nicht stimmt. Das Gewinde von Tube und Deckel ist ja noch in Ordnung - wäre es kaputt wäre es ein anderer Fall


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. November 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Gnome schrieb:


> Super, Wassermann  - Danke
> 
> Aber nicht, dass es dann wieder heißt, ich krieg den nich erstattet, weil nix gefunden wurde. Vielleicht wird dann auch gesagt, dass ich den Deckel zu fest angedreht habe, was nicht stimmt. Das Gewinde von Tube und Deckel ist ja noch in Ordnung - wäre es kaputt wäre es ein anderer Fall



Das kann man im Voraus immer schwer sagen, wir brauchen ihn erst hier, dann kommt ein Mitarbeiter auf dich zu.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. November 2010)

Eine kleine Info am Rande:

*Aquatuning und das Team ChaosModder*

Das Team ChaosModder ist eines der jüngsten und gleichzeitig eines der erfolgreichsten Teams im Bereich Casemodding in Deutschland. Sehr erfolgreich und live bei ihrem Geschick zu bewundern war unser neuer Partner auch auf der deutschen Casemodmeisterschaft. Einige ältere sehr interessante Projekte sind Mo Chopper, Net-Toaster oder bekannt von der diesjährigen DCMM Battle Bug. Ihre neusten Projekte Cyborg Casemod und Burg der Apokalypse sind gerade im Aufbau und können unter den Links nun Schritt für Schritt verfolgt werden! Aquatuning und das Team ChaosModder freuen sich in Zukunft weiterhin darauf, die Community mit neuen interessanten Projekten überraschen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (4. November 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> Das kann man im Voraus immer schwer sagen, wir brauchen ihn erst hier, dann kommt ein Mitarbeiter auf dich zu.



Alles klar 

Schick ich aber erst am Montag zu euch...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. November 2010)

Wer immer auf den neusten Stand bleiben will:

*Aquatuning zwitschert/twittert Euch etwas*

Twittern ist nicht nur im privaten Bereich oder bei Superstars von Interesse, nein auch wir Mitarbeiter von Aquatuningteam haben Euch immer wieder etwas Interessantes zu berichten. Daher haben wir uns einen Aquatuningchannel eingerichtet, in dem Ihr aus den verschiedenen Bereichen unseres Unternehmens immer wieder was Interessantes erfahrt. Also, loggt Euch ein und verfolgt unsere Beiträge, oder abonniert unseren Feed, hier findet Ihr unseren Twitterchannel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. November 2010)

*Phobyas neuster Wurf: UV-aktive O-Ringe*

Stattet man seinen PC mit einer Wasserkühlung aus, so ist neben der Performance die Optik ein wichtiger Akzent, der gesetzt wird. Hier hat Phobya nun sein Sortiment erweitert und UV-aktive O-Ringe auf den Markt gebracht. Diese ermöglichen neue Effekte und lassen Ihr Gehäuse bzw. das komplette System zu einem einzigartig Kunstwerk werden! Phobya fährt 6 verschiedene Farben auf und deckt so den Großteil aller Kundewünsche ab. Interesse die O-Ringe einmal zu sehen? Einfach hier klicken!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## juriseibel (9. November 2010)

*Probleme mit Aquatuning Seite!*

Hallo Zusammen!
Wollte mir Warenkorb bei Aquatuning erstellen, geht aber nicht! Nach ein Paar Klicks wird Google Seite geladen und das was dann! Hat jemand so was schon gehabt? Hilfe!!
mfg


----------



## MetallSimon (9. November 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Aquatuning Seite!*

Also Aquatuning geht bei mir.Vielleicht hast du ein Virus oder so.Geh mal auf http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e0-e72d-4f54-9ab3-75b8eb148356&displaylang=de


----------



## Schefixxx (9. November 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Aquatuning Seite!*

Hab grad mal geschaut , jedoch ist bei mir alles normal wie es sein soll.

Grüße


----------



## juriseibel (9. November 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Aquatuning Seite!*

Kein Virus, das ist schon seit Paar Tage so und nur mit diese Seite! Wird normal geladen, melde mich an, fange mit der Warenkorberstellung und nach Paar Klicks gibt's nur Google Seite zu betrachten!


----------



## Xylezz (9. November 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Aquatuning Seite!*

Lösch mal deine Cache


----------



## juriseibel (9. November 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Aquatuning Seite!*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Lösch mal deine Cache


Kanst genauer beschreiben?


----------



## MetallSimon (9. November 2010)

*AW: Probleme mit Aquatuning Seite!*

Oben auf Extras und dann auf neuste Chronik löschen oder private Daten löschen oder sowas und da dann bei Cache ein Häckchen setzen und auf Jetzt löschen klicken.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. November 2010)

Hallo juriseibel!

Was für einen Browser nutzt du denn? Hast du mal einen anderen versucht?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. November 2010)

Moin Wasserman,

ist wahrscheinlich noch was früh, aber hast du schon Infos wann man mit Kühlern für die GTX 580 rechnen kann?

LG
Dissi


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. November 2010)

Hallo!

Hier sind die Infos die ich habe:
Ankündigung: aquagraFX GTX 580 - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum

News | EkWaterBlocks

Denke mal so 1-3 Wochen, kann man immer schlecht sage, dann sollten die ersten bei uns in den Versand gehen können.


----------



## juriseibel (10. November 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo juriseibel!
> 
> Was für einen Browser nutzt du denn? Hast du mal einen anderen versucht?


  Hallo! Ich hab mit IE und Firefox versucht, am Leptop geht's hab keine Probleme, nur am PC nicht. Und die Sache mit Cache und Chronik hab auch ausprobiert, nix da! 3-4 Klicks und Willkommen zu Google und nur auf die Seite!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. November 2010)

Guten Morgen!



juriseibel schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich hab mit IE und Firefox versucht, am Leptop geht's hab keine Probleme, nur am PC nicht. Und die Sache mit Cache und Chronik hab auch ausprobiert, nix da! 3-4 Klicks und Willkommen zu Google und nur auf die Seite!



Das ist echt komisch... Ich werde mal unseren Admin fragen, vielleicht hat der ne Idee.


----------



## Special_Flo (11. November 2010)

Hy Wassermann,
habt ihr schon Wasserkühler fr die HD6850 und HD6870 Karten?

mfg Flo


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. November 2010)

Hallo!

EK ist im Zulauf und online.

Koolance geht in Produkttion und kommen die Tage als Coming soon online. Sollten auch in 1-2Monaten dann Lagernd sein.

Aquacomputer produziert auch schon fleißig, die sollten auch in den nächsten Tagen (online) kommen.

Mehr siehst du hier:
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c974_6850-6870.html


----------



## Dashquide (11. November 2010)

Hi wassermann

ich habe gestern was bestellt.. bei AT, so jetzt steht da verwendungszweck.

is das die bestellnummer oder kundennummer. 

sry für die blöde frage :S


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. November 2010)

Hallo Dashquide:
Es geht beides, aber die Bestellnummer ist tradizionell besser.


Aquatuning unterwegs:


*Aquatuning auf der größten LAN in UK*

Traditionell kann man fast sagen, sind wird auch bei der etwas kleineren Herbst-LAN hier mit 1650 Teilnehmern vertreten. Unser Mitarbeiter aus dem UK hat sich wieder einiges einfallen lassen und wird neben dem eigentlichen Computergaming auch für andere Unterhaltung zu sorgen. Um einen Eindruck zu bekommen von was die Rede ist, können sich Interessierte auf der Facebookseite die Highlights von der letzten LAN i40 einmal genauer angucken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semme (14. November 2010)

Hi Christian,

sorry wenn das jetzt wieder etwas doof kommt, aber ich hab am 8.11. ne Mail an Dich geschrieben und leider noch keine Antwort erhalten. Es kann sein, dass Du geantwortest hast und ich hab sie nicht bekommen. Mein Postfach war leider voll -.-

MfG
Simon K.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. November 2010)

Hallo Semme!

8.11 habe ich alles abgearbeitet was ich bekomme habe, schick einfach nochmal, gucke mir das dann an.


----------



## Semme (15. November 2010)

Hmm.. Schon wieder nicht angekommen.
Ich glaube ich sollten mal den Mail Anbieter wechseln. E-Mail geht in 3min raus.

*EDIT: Mail ist raus*


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. November 2010)

Das klingt echt Banane!


----------



## Semme (15. November 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Das klingt echt Banane!



Ja 

Mail ist raus


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. November 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Semme schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Mail ist raus



Ich gehe gelich an meine Mails und werde heute alles abarbeiten.


----------



## Semme (16. November 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ich gehe gelich an meine Mails und werde heute alles abarbeiten.



Alles Klar, wenn Du wieder keine Mail bekommen hast, sag bescheid -.-

EDIT: Habe bisher keine eMail bekommen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. November 2010)

Guten Morgen!



Semme schrieb:


> Alles Klar, wenn Du wieder keine Mail bekommen hast, sag bescheid -.-
> 
> EDIT: Habe bisher keine eMail bekommen.



Bin mit allem durch. Ich würde dir echt empfehlen den anbieter zu wechseln.

Oder check nochmal meine E-Mailadresse: c.schultze@aquatuning.de


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. November 2010)

Moin Wassermann,

habt ihr keine stink normale EPS 8pin Verlängerung?
Ich hab nur die gemoddeten gesehen, die ja nicht gerade die billigsten sind.

LG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. November 2010)

Hallo!

Das sind die günstigsten die wir haben:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Stromverlängerung 8-Pin oder EPS12V 30cm Stromverlängerung 8-Pin oder EPS12V 30cm 82025

Etwas teurer, 50cent, sind die von Phobya, sind aber in allen Grundfarben erhältlich. Hier mal eine Übersicht der Auswahl:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. November 2010)

Ah super, genau sowas hab ich gesucht.

Jetzt müsste nur noch der aquagraFX für GTX 580 verfügbar werden 

Aber vielleicht kann ich was sparen wenn es zu Nikolaus wieder %% gibt !?


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. November 2010)

ab dem 05.12-19.12 gibt es 12% bei AT mit MK.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. November 2010)

Es gibt einen neuen Hinweis:

*Phobyas Radiatorstands wurden geupdatet*

Phobyas Radiatorstand Bench-Edition erfreut sich bei den Kunden großer Beliebtheit. Damit das weiter so bleibt, haben die Hersteller auf Hinweise der Community reagiert und den Stand überarbeitet. Es ist seit kurzem möglich den Aufsteller in Kombination mit dem Phobya Xtreme NOVA und passender Phobya Nova Lüfterblende auch mit ultraleisen 4x180mm Lüftern zu kombinieren! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. November 2010)

Auch bei Aquatuning bleibt die Entwicklung nicht stehen:

*Aquatuning USA und Kanada ist eröffnet!*

Kunden aus den USA und Kanada können ab heute Ihre Bestellungen direkt unter Aquatuning -Your watercooling and modding distributor platzieren. 

Alle Artikel werden zu attraktiven Preisen angeboten und Bestellungen über $300 werden den Kunden Versandkostenfrei zugestellt.

Der Versand erfolgt via UPS Express womit im „Fast Line“ Versand  Bestellungen innerhalb von 24 Stunden den Kunden, incl. Zollabwicklung erreichen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (24. November 2010)

Na dann viel Glück für den amerikanischen Markt.


----------



## empty (25. November 2010)

Ich sag dir eines, die Kanadier werden sich aufregen. Die sind zwar ein tolerantes Völkchen aber haben ihren Stolz und wenn Sie angesprochen werden dann sollte nicht die US-Flagge angezeigt werden sondern Maple Leaf!

Ist etwa so wie wenn man die Schweiz anspricht und erstens eine rechteckige Flagge anzeigen lässt und zweitens es die Dänische Flagge ist. BTW: AT, die Schweizer-Flagge ist falsch, die ist mit dem Vatikan die einzige Nationalflagge die 4 gleich lange Kanten hat!!

Krass ist auch, das die etwa gleich schnell ihren Kram bekommen wie Europäische Kunden.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. November 2010)

Hallo Empty!

Ok, werde das mal an unseren Kollegen der die Shops internationalen Shops Managed weiterleiten.


Ihr wollt mehr über Aquatuning erfahren?

*Aquatuning ist nun auch bei Facebook*

Um Euch auf den neusten Stand im Wasserkühlungssektor zu halten und um Euch interessante Hintergrundinformationen von Aquatuning zu geben, haben wir nun für Euch einen Aquatuning-Facebookaccount angelegt. Angefangen von den neusten Produkten und Videos hin zu Veranstaltungen wo wir unterwegs sind, ist dies nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt von den Dingen, die wir Euch dort bekannt geben werden. Was es da noch alles zu entdecken gibt? Einfach hier klicken und herausfinden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## empty (27. November 2010)

Jop hab schon gesehen, ihr habt das Maple Leaf eingeführt, sieht gut aus  jetzt nur noch eine richtige Flagge für die Schweiz und das patriotische Herz ist befriedigt 

Sind Kleinigkeiten aber meiner Meinung sind es genau solche Kleinigkeiten das was ein Gesammtkunstwerk ausmacht.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. November 2010)

Phobya hat wieder ein neues Produkte entwickelt:

*Neue Phobyaausgleichsbehälter bei Aquatuning eingetroffen*


Bei der Herstellergemeinschaft Phobya geht die Entwicklung immer weiter und es kommen immer wieder neue Produkte bei uns an! Heute ist es wieder soweit und wir können Euch neue Ausgleichsbehälter für einen bzw. zwei Laufwerksschächte vorstellen. Praktisch und chic gefallen diese sogar im schlichtesten Gehäuse! Um mehr Eckdaten zu erfahren einfach hier klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Dezember 2010)

Moin Wasserman 

Habt ihr einen Liefertermin für die GTX 580 EK Blocks?


----------



## Dashquide (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi Wassermann 

Ich habe mir 2 von diesen 90° Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - silber vernickelt 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - silber vernickelt 62252 bestellt

so und aus einen tritt Wasser aus , aber nicht bei der verschraubung , sondern da wo man in die gewünschte richtung drehn kann.

ist das ein materialfehler oder ist einfach ein dichtungsgummi verrutscht?

MFG

Dashquide 

(ps. ich habe es beim testlauf ausserhalb des cases bemerkt)


----------



## Gnome (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallihallo 

Ich muss dich, Wassermann, mal wieder mit einer Frage löchern. Ich hab die selbe damals schonmal gestellt, aber mir wurde gesagt: Nein, es ist nicht so.

Jetzt denk ich aber, es ist so: Modvision.de gehört zu Aquatuning . Dieser User hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...d-plexiglasprobeeinpassung-2.html#post2452730 , hat bei Modvision.de bestellt. Und die Innovatek Protect IP Flaschen zeigen, dass Modvision keine eigenständige Firma für sich ist. Da steht groß und fett "Aquatuning" drauf. Zudem gibt es fast keinen einzigen Onlineshop, der genau so ein großes und breites Sortiment für Phobya Produkte hat, außer Aquatuning.

Hast du mir die Taschen gefüllt, Wassermann ?

Die Frage ist ein wenig abseits des eigentlichen Themas hier im Thread, dennoch würd ich trotzdem gerne wissen, was es mit dem recht unbekannten Versandhaus modvision.de auf sich hat .


----------



## ATB (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Wassermann, 
ich versuch grade eure Seite zu erreichen(4.12 12:48 Uhr) aber es wir nur ein Durcheinander angezeigt. Stellt ihr gerade euren Shop um, oder ist etwas abgestürzt?


----------



## Dashquide (4. Dezember 2010)

DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> ich versuch grade eure Seite zu erreichen(4.12 12:48 Uhr) aber es wir nur ein Durcheinander angezeigt. Stellt ihr gerade euren Shop um, oder ist etwas abgestürzt?



also bei mir gehts


----------



## COD-Gamer (4. Dezember 2010)

bei mir geht au nix ,möchte meinen warenkorb laden und statt zum warenkorb zu kommen, komm ich auf die startseite vom at shop-.-


----------



## weizenleiche (4. Dezember 2010)

*Aquatuning Deutschland down?*

Hey Leute. Wisst ihr reinzufällig was mit Aquatuning Deutschland passiert ist? Ich erreiche momentan nur aquatuning.at und kann mich komischerweise mit meinen Daten auch nicht mehr einloggen.

LG


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aquatuning Deutschland?*

Die sind kurz down, denke daran wird schon fleissig gearbeitet.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aquatuning Deutschland?*

Auch die Bilder vieler Artikel erscheinen bei mir nicht mehr. Anscheinend hat der Server einen Knacks weg.

Btw. verschiebe ich den Thread ins passende Support Forum


----------



## weizenleiche (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aquatuning Deutschland?*

Immer dieser Marc  Und den Thredtitel musste auch gleich ändern xD

Öhm jo dann heißt es wohl abwarten und Tee trinken wa. So ein mist!


----------



## COD-Gamer (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aquatuning Deutschland down?*

De- Server eingefroren xD


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Dezember 2010)

Moin Wassermann!

Könntest du die Bestellung 113831 noch um diesen Lüfter erweitern?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Mich hat ende letzter Woche eine Grippe dahin gerafft. Nun bin ich aber wieder für euch da und versuche alle Fragen zu beantworten.



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Moin Wasserman
> 
> Habt ihr einen Liefertermin für die GTX 580 EK Blocks?



Schwierig zu sagen, normal sollten die diese Woche kommen, aber versprechen kann ich das nicht. EK kommt mit der Produktion nicht ganz hinterher wie es scheint.



Dashquide schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann
> 
> Ich habe mir 2 von diesen 90° Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - silber vernickelt 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - silber vernickelt 62252 bestellt
> 
> ...



Komisch, sind mir ganz neu Probleme bei diesen Anschlüssen. Schick mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer per PN, dann finden wir schon eine Lösung!



Gnome schrieb:


> Hallihallo
> 
> Ich muss dich, Wassermann, mal wieder mit einer Frage löchern. Ich hab die selbe damals schonmal gestellt, aber mir wurde gesagt: Nein, es ist nicht so.
> 
> ...



Modvision ist eine eigenständige Firma wie das Impressum der beiden Firmen auch zeigt:
Modvision - Ihr günstiger Online-Shop - Wasserkühlungen und Modding - IMPRESSUM
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Impressum



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Auch die Bilder vieler Artikel erscheinen bei mir nicht mehr. Anscheinend hat der Server einen Knacks weg.
> 
> Btw. verschiebe ich den Thread ins passende Support Forum



Was mit der Homepage war, kann ich im Moment nicht sagen, aber nun sollte doch wieder alles laufen, oder!?



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Moin Wassermann!
> 
> Könntest du die Bestellung 113831 noch um diesen Lüfter erweitern?
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus



Keine Problem, eine E-Mail ist auf dem Weg zu dir!


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Dezember 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Kein Problem, eine E-Mail ist auf dem Weg zu dir!



Ist angekommen. Stimmt alles so, dann muss ich jetzt nur noch zur Bank rennen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Dezember 2010)

*Zur Vorweihnachtszeit winken Sonderrabatte bei Aquatuning*

Wie auch schon im letzten Jahr gibt es wieder den Aquatuning Adventskalender! Es winken neben Sonderrabatten auf bestimmte Produktgruppen auch noch andere Überraschungen. Eine Tagesvorschau von einige Tagen erleichtert das Warten. Einfach hier klicken und mit Aquatuning in der Vorweihnachtszeit kräftig sparen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich warte schon lange darauf, dass die LUND-Beleuchtungsmodule wieder im Angebot sind. 
Weißt du wann die verfügbar sind?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen!



reisball schrieb:


> Ich warte schon lange darauf, dass die LUND-Beleuchtungsmodule wieder im Angebot sind.
> Weißt du wann die verfügbar sind?



Schwierig, vielleicht nächste Woche.


----------



## computertod (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit diesen HDD Entkopplern.
und zwar ist mir beim Herausziehen einer der schwarzen Entkoppler abgegangen, bzw. die Metallplatte mit dem Gewinde für die Schraube herausgegangen, jetzt hab ich zwar den Entkoppler umgedreht kann ihn aber jetzt nur noch mit 3 Schrauben am Gehäuse befestigen.
ich hab zwar schon geschaut ob ich das Teil iwie wieder hinein bekomm aber (für mich) keine Chance.
lässt sich da was machen? reichen würde schon so ein schwarzer entkoppler 
war die Bestellung Nr. 111666

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!



computertod schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit diesen HDD Entkopplern.
> und zwar ist mir beim Herausziehen einer der schwarzen Entkoppler abgegangen, bzw. die Metallplatte mit dem Gewinde für die Schraube herausgegangen, jetzt hab ich zwar den Entkoppler umgedreht kann ihn aber jetzt nur noch mit 3 Schrauben am Gehäuse befestigen.
> ich hab zwar schon geschaut ob ich das Teil iwie wieder hinein bekomm aber (für mich) keine Chance.
> lässt sich da was machen? reichen würde schon so ein schwarzer entkoppler
> ...



Schwierig! Frag mal bei meiner Kollegin aus der Reklamationsabteilung an was man da machen kann: h.weiss@aquatuning.de


----------



## computertod (7. Dezember 2010)

ok, werd ich machen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Dezember 2010)

*Phobyas neuster Wachmacher für lange Nächte*

Endlich hat man mal ein freies Wochenende und kann sich mal wieder Intensiv mit dem aktuellen Projekt beschäftigen, da macht sich Müdigkeit bemerkbar. Ein leckerer Koffeinschub wirkt hier Wunder! Der Phobya Energiedrink lässt Sie wieder zu Hochleistung aufleben und ihr Abend kann weitergehen. Interesse? Einfach hier klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt hab ich mich endlich für nen WaKühler entschieden und bestellt und genau den falschen getroffen 

Wann kommt der Watercool Hole Edition rein?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX580 "Hole Edition" Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX580 "Hole Edition" 12414

Liefertermin war gestern, bei Watercool ist er sofort verfügbar!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo D!str(+)yer!

Watercool sein Onlineshiop ist nicht mit einer Warenwirtschaft verbunden, Lagernd bedeutet bei denen nur das er im Program ist.

Letzte Woche wurde uns gesagt er kommt diese Woche rein. Nur zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen will ich mich nicht. Meiner Erfahrung nach dauert es immer ein wenig bis die Serienfertigung richtig läuft, denke aber spätestens nächste Woche sollte die erste Lieferung bei uns eintreffen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Dezember 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo D!str(+)yer!
> 
> Watercool sein Onlineshiop ist nicht mit einer Warenwirtschaft verbunden, Lagernd bedeutet bei denen nur das er im Program ist.
> 
> Letzte Woche wurde uns gesagt er kommt diese Woche rein. Nur zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen will ich mich nicht. Meiner Erfahrung nach dauert es immer ein wenig bis die Serienfertigung richtig läuft, denke aber spätestens nächste Woche sollte die erste Lieferung bei uns eintreffen.




Du hast dich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, heute ist er bei mir angekommen 

Danke übrigens für den Rabattcode auf die nächste Bestellung 


Wo wir beim Thema sind, hatte schon mal gefragt vor ner weile, gibts was neues bezüglich Geschenkgutscheine von AT?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo D!str(+)yer!

Super, das freut mcih zu hören!



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Thema sind, hatte schon mal gefragt vor ner weile, gibts was neues bezüglich Geschenkgutscheine von AT?



Ja, da sind wir dran, nur die Umsetzung gestaltet sich sehr schwierig.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Dezember 2010)

Phobya, es geht immer weiter:

*Phobyas neuste Knickschutzlösung nun endlich lagernd*

Egal wie hochwertig ein Schlauch ist, irgendwann knickt er ein. Daher kommt man in den meisten Systemen nicht um einen Knickschutz herum. Wird ein Innenwinkel verwendet, so wird der Durchfluss gebremst. Andere traditionelle Knickschutzlösungen passen sich dem Schlauch an, nicht der Schlauch dem Knickschutz. Bei diesen Winkeln ist das anders: Verlegen sie ihren Schlauch so wie Sie wollen und nicht wie sich der Schlauch dreht! Dies eröffnet für jeden Wasserkühlungsnutzer ganz neue Möglichkeiten! Interesse mehr zu erfahren? Einfach hier klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2010)

Hmm - sind die auch in enger geplant?
5cm Radius schaffe ich sogar mit 8/10er Schlauch, mit 7/10 (und vermutlich auch mit eurem 7,5/10,3, den ich gerade nicht griffbereit habe) sind 3,5cm drin. Was soll ich da mit einem 5,3cm Winkel 
(in stylischer Metall, Plexiglas,... -Ausführung vielleicht für Modder, aber optisch attraktiv finde ich sie so auch nicht)


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - sind die auch in enger geplant?
> 5cm Radius schaffe ich sogar mit 8/10er Schlauch, mit 7/10 (und vermutlich auch mit eurem 7,5/10,3, den ich gerade nicht griffbereit habe) sind 3,5cm drin. Was soll ich da mit einem 5,3cm Winkel
> (in stylischer Metall, Plexiglas,... -Ausführung vielleicht für Modder, aber optisch attraktiv finde ich sie so auch nicht)



Fragen über Fragen ... 90° ist für manchen Schlauch schon ein Genickbruch, besonders wenn er mit warmen Wasser durchspült wird.

Die neuen Möglichkeiten einen Schlauch zu verlegen sind hier ein weiter Punkt der Vorher so nicht gegeben war.

Ich denke es gibt noch mehr Anwendungsbereiche wo wir beide noch garnicht dran gedacht haben


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (14. Dezember 2010)

hallo, 
welche Anschlüße würden sie für den heatkilelr rev 3 (cpu) bei 16/10 Schläcuehn verwenden ?

MFG


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Dezember 2010)

10mm Perfect Seal Tüllen oder 2 Winkel.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Dezember 2010)

Auch die Firma Masterkleer bleibt mit der Entwicklung nicht stehen:


*Masterkleerschläuche, ein neues Zeitalter bricht an!*

Masterkleer, seit Jahren ein Begriff in der Wasserkühlungsszene, geht nun einen Schritt weiter! Neue Designerverpackungen mit mehr Inhalt, speziell angepasst für Ihr Projekt. Neue Farben, angepasst an die unterschiedlichen Geschmäcker, alle gängigen Größen, hier bleibt keine Bedarf ungedeckt! Hier ist die Auswahl an Masterkleerschläuchen! Und wer denkt das war‘s schon!? Einfach in den nächsten Tagen den Aquatuningshop beobachten, es kommt noch viel mehr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2010)

Wen interessieren denn Verpackungen?  

Aber Masterkleer ist schon net schlecht, bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, Klasse Schläuche


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist er zu weich....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Dezember 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mir ist er zu weich....



Die 16:11er sind imba


----------



## New-Bee (19. Dezember 2010)

hey,
wollte mal fragen, ob es schon Ankünidungen für Kühler für die 6950 gibt?

Gruß
New-Bee


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2010)

Da es selbst für die 6850 von allen Anbietern was gibt ist das wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit. Ich würde wie üblich zuerst mit Kühlern von EK und Aquacomputer rechnen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen!



New-Bee schrieb:


> hey,
> wollte mal fragen, ob es schon Ankünidungen für Kühler für die 6950 gibt?
> 
> Gruß
> New-Bee



Bisher habe ich nicht nichts konkretes gehört, aber ich Stimme der Aussage von Olstyle zu, EK und Aquacomputer sind immer die Ersten!


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Dezember 2010)

Frage zu meiner Bestellung,

Hallo Wassermann, kann ich damit rechnen die Bestellung noch diese Woche zu erhalten?

Hast du eine Tracking-NR?

So Bestellstatus wechselte am 13.12.2010 auf versandt.


*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bestellnummer: 14300         (Versendet DE)
[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Bestelldatum:  Freitag, 10. Dezember 2010 

[/FONT]
1 x Koolance VID-AR597 (Radeon HD 5970)  172,15 CHF* 
1 x Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4" gemischt  28,27 CHF* 
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC5970 RAM Backplate - Nickel Plated  24,46 CHF* 
2 x Alphacool LEDready 5mm Ultrahell UV inkl. G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul  4,91 CHF* 
2 x Wasserzusatz UV RED 50ml  4,91 CHF* 
3 x Xilence 2 Component Fan 140mm (140x140x25mm)  23,24 CHF* 
3 x Aerocool RS12 Carbon Fiber Edition Black ( 120x120x25mm)  12,28 CHF* 
1 x Aquacomputer Einbaublende für aquatube Aluminium schwarz  15,36 CHF* 
1 x Aquacomputer aquatube G1/4" Delrin weiß  45,49 CHF* 
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream RAD XTC 140  55,20 CHF* 
1 x Scythe Kaze Master Pro 5.25" - schwarz  49,05 CHF*
1 x Koolance 2-Fach 140mm Lüfter Shroud, Schwarz  44,26 CHF* 
1 x Scythe Kaze Server 5.25 - schwarz  49,07 CHF*

p.s. auch wenns manchmal länger dauert, ich bin mit AT sehr zufrieden!


Merci und Gruss aus der Schweiz

Kühlprofi


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Frage zu meiner Bestellung,
> 
> Hallo Wassermann, kann ich damit rechnen die Bestellung noch diese Woche zu erhalten?
> 
> ...



13.12 ist das in den Sammelversand in die Schweiz gegangen. Denke das sollte noch klappen.

Die Paketnummer kann ich leider nicht einsehen, ich habe nur beschränken Zugriff auf die internationalen Bestellungen. 

Am besten du schreibst noch einmal eine E-Mail an info@aquatuning.ch


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde lieber 20.- mehr bezahlen und man hat das Paket schneller. Gibts da keine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm, bestimmt, wenn man das direkt versendet, aber das ist leider zu spät, das Paket ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Dezember 2010)

Ok, Vielen Dank, 

Fürs nächste mal  

Dennoch bester Wakü-Shop überhaupt  weiter so!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Dezember 2010)

Danke, das hört man gern!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Dezember 2010)

*Ein Info alle Kunden des schweizer Aquatuningshops:*

aquatuning-forum.com • Thema anzeigen - Aquatuning Schweiz!

Das wird vieles erleichtern!


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Dezember 2010)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> *Ein Info alle Kunden des schweizer Aquatuningshops:*
> 
> aquatuning-forum.com • Thema anzeigen - Aquatuning Schweiz!
> 
> Das wird vieles erleichtern!


 

Na das ist einmal ein Weihnachtsgeschenk 

p.s. Leider ist mein Päckli immer noch nicht eingetroffen, hoffe es kommt heute. Bin froh, dass diese Wartezeiten bald ein Ende haben.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Dezember 2010)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Na das ist einmal ein Weihnachtsgeschenk
> 
> p.s. Leider ist mein Päckli immer noch nicht eingetroffen, hoffe es kommt heute. Bin froh, dass diese Wartezeiten bald ein Ende haben.



Ja, das wird alles besser mit dem System und es stehen dann auch gleich automatisiert Paketnummern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Dezember 2010)

Auch das noch! (Paketnummern) super! 
Das wird viel zur Kundenzufriedenheit beitragen! Ich meine das einzige was mir bis jetzt nicht so gepasst hat waren halt die Versandszeiten und keine Trackingnr. 

Tip Top!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Dezember 2010)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Auch das noch! (Paketnummern) super!
> Das wird viel zur Kundenzufriedenheit beitragen! Ich meine das einzige was mir bis jetzt nicht so gepasst hat waren halt die Versandszeiten und keine Trackingnr.
> 
> Tip Top!



Freut mich zu hören das du mit der neuen Strategie einverstanden bist "kleiner Scherz"

Du bist nicht der erste der unter diesen Problemen zu leiden hat, nun wird sich alles zum Besseren wenden! 

Dank der Kundenfeedbacks, auch hier im Forum, konnten wir uns wieder ein Stück weiterentwickeln!


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Dezember 2010)

Paket ist nun in der Schweiz angekommen, denke mal wenn Flüssigkeiten an "Bord" sind öffnet der Zoll das Paket! Und wenn das Paket geröngt wird siehts aus wie eine Bombe mit den Schläuchen, Radiator etc.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. Dezember 2010)

*Aquatuning wünscht allen Kunden ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest*


Die schönste Zeit des Jahres sagt man, ist die Weihnachtszeit im Kreise seiner Lieben. Natürlich wird neben festlichem Schmausen und vielerlei Glückwünschen auch fleißig beschenkt. Wir von Aquatuning wollen unseren Kunden natürlich zu dieser besinnlichen Zeit auch etwas geben und haben für die nächsten Tage eine Sonderaktion gestartet, bei der wir einen kräftigen Rabatt einräumen! Wie Sie den Rabatt bekommen? Einfach bei Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter oben auf der Startseite gucken, dort steht alles was man wissen muss! Das Aquatuningteam wird Ihnen natürlich wieder zwischen den Feiertagen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen und auch der Versand von Bestellungen wird weiterhin erfolgen. Ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest wünscht das Team Aquatuning!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem mit einem 90° Winkel (passt grade auch so gut wo der GPU Kühler grade eingebaut ist...)
Bilder sind im Anhang. 
Wenn's irgendwie möglich wäre würde ich gerne andere Winkel nehmen, da sie schon dicht halten sollten.


Ein frohes Fest wünscht DAEF

€dit: Jetzt ist aufeinmal alles wieder trocken
Wie kann das sein? Selbst wenn man am Winkel ruckelt, ist alles dicht... Seltsam


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo DAEF13!

Das klingt doch super!


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab' die Kiste nun fertig zusammen gabaut und beim Entlüften ist mir wieder ein Leck aufgefallen.
Sobald der Schlauch (am Winkel) nach Innen (also zum Gewinde hin) gedrücht wird kommt regelrecht ein Strahl aus dem Winkel.

Es ist nun nicht soo dramatisch, da das Wasser 1. nichts wichtiges trifft sondern einfach am Boden abläuft und 2. der Schlauch im Normalzustand auch nicht so stark geneigt wird, aber ein komisches Gefühl bleibt.
Ich denke bei der nächsten Bestellung werden es andere Winkel...


----------



## New-Bee (27. Dezember 2010)

Ist der EK Wasserkühler der 6970 der bei euch gelistet ist kompatibel zur 6950?


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Dezember 2010)

New-Bee schrieb:


> Ist der EK Wasserkühler der 6970 der bei euch gelistet ist kompatibel zur 6950?


 
Das kannst du dir ja selber beantworten indem du einmal die PCB der beiden Karten vergleichst


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Dezember 2010)

Guten morgen!



New-Bee schrieb:


> Ist der EK Wasserkühler der 6970 der bei euch gelistet ist kompatibel zur 6950?



Falls du diese hier hast:
CoolingConfigurator.com
Sagt EK ja.


----------



## New-Bee (28. Dezember 2010)

Ok danke euch


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Dezember 2010)

*Am 3.01.2011 stehen wir Ihnen in neuer Frische wieder zur Verfügung!*

Das Jahr 2010 neigt sich dem Ende. Einiges Neues wurde entwickelt, viele Ideen wurden auch in Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Kunden umgesetzt und für das neue Jahr ist wieder Vieles geplant. Nun ist das für uns Mitarbeiter erst einmal eine lästige Arbeit angesagt, wir müssen Inventur machen. Daher haben wir noch einmal den Rabatt erhöht: Bis zu 12% günstiger können sie unsere Produkte erwerben! Einfach bei Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter auf die Startseite gucken, dort erfahren Sie mehr. Dieser Rabatt ist nicht nur gut für uns Mitarbeiter sondern auch für Sie hat das alte Jahr ein postives Ende! Wir wünschen all unseren Kunden einen angenehmen Start ins neue Jahr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Bee (31. Dezember 2010)

Argh mist...gerade gestern bestellt und da stand der Gutschein noch nicht da, nur der Hinweis...schade^^


----------



## New-Bee (2. Januar 2011)

gibt es eigentlich neue Infos zum Liefertermin des EK Waterblock für die 6970?

Hi Wassermann ich mal wieder...
Könntest du bitte aus der Bestellung 116039 den Tripple Radiator und einen Lüfter raus nehmen und gegen einen Dual tauschen (Alphacool NexXxoS Pro II Radiator Rev. 2)? 
Außerdem bitte Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz gegen Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 30cm - Schwarz tauschen (dass es insgesamt 2 sind).
Bekomme ich das Restgeld dann zurück überwiesen?
Gruß
New-Bee


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo New-Bee!

Ich habe deine Bestellung geändert und dir eine Auftragsbestätigung per Mail zugesendet zur Kontrolle.

Deine Überzahlung wird zurücküberwiesen.


----------



## New-Bee (3. Januar 2011)

Hi vielen Dank.
Aber bitte noch einen Lüfter raus und das hier dazu wenns geht:
Phobya 4Pin Molex Stromverlängerung 60cm - Schwarz


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



New-Bee schrieb:


> Hi vielen Dank.
> Aber bitte noch einen Lüfter raus und das hier dazu wenns geht:
> Phobya 4Pin Molex Stromverlängerung 60cm - Schwarz



Ok, habe ich geändert, nur das Kabel ist im Moment nicht Lagernd!?

Eine Auftragsbestätigung ist auf den Weg zu dir.


----------



## New-Bee (4. Januar 2011)

Moin,
mhmh mist nicht gesehen dann lieber das hier:
Phobya 4Pin Molex Stromverlängerung 60cm


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Januar 2011)

New-Bee schrieb:


> Moin,
> mhmh mist nicht gesehen dann lieber das hier:
> Phobya 4Pin Molex Stromverlängerung 60cm



Ok, habe ich geändert.


----------



## New-Bee (4. Januar 2011)

vielen Dank und sorry für die Mühen


----------



## Spiff (4. Januar 2011)

hi Aquatuning Team.

Wollte mal fragen wie das mit dem Versand in die Schweiz aussieht. Muss ich da was für den Zoll bezahlen?

Edit: Also habs grad gefunden ich muss kein Zoll bezahlen. 

Dann könnt Ihr mir bitte erklären wieso der UPS Typ 60.- von mir will. Oder ist der einfach etwas sein Taschengeld am aufbessern....

MfG Spiff


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Spiff schrieb:


> hi Aquatuning Team.
> 
> Wollte mal fragen wie das mit dem Versand in die Schweiz aussieht. Muss ich da was für den Zoll bezahlen?
> 
> ...



DAs ist eine Kinmdekrankheit. Nach der Umstellung auf direktversand hat unser Paketpartner das ncoh nicht richtig eingestellt das ihr keinen Zoll bezahlen müsst. Das Geld bekommst du natürlich zurück.

Die Quittung, scann die ein oder schick nen Foto an meinen Kollegen Herrn Walter: a.walter@aquatuning.de der kümmert sich um alles.

Beim nächsten mal wirst du da keine Probleme mehr mit haben, Entschuldige die Umstände!


----------



## Spiff (5. Januar 2011)

Kein Problem. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

MfG Spiff


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Januar 2011)

*Zwei Kreisläufe, was bringts?*

Ganz abgesehen von den doppelt anfallenden Kosten ist Performance hier die Frage die Jeden bewegt. Genau das hat sich ein forenweit bekannter User „Nobody 3.1“ auch gedacht, und hat, um die Comunity aufzuklären, seine Ergebnisse bei PCGH veröffentlicht. Macht euch euer eigenes Bild!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Walt (7. Januar 2011)

Heute ist meine Bestellung angekommen (116611). Ich hatte 4 von den Silverstone 180mm Lüftern (79087) bestellt. Zwei davon sind nicht ganz in Ordnung, der eine klackert und bei dem anderen kann man ein schleifen hören...
Muss ich dann alle 4 zurückschicken, weils ja ein Set ist?

gruß


----------



## Jazzman (8. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich wollte demnächst eine Bestellung bei euch aufgeben. Neuerdings habt ihr ja auch Anfi-tec Kühler im Angebot und wollte daher fragen ob ihr ggf. den Anfi-tec PWM 017 DFI irgendwie besorgen könnt, da ich den Kühler zur Zeit nicht im Sortiment finde.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Walt schrieb:


> Heute ist meine Bestellung angekommen (116611). Ich hatte 4 von den Silverstone 180mm Lüftern (79087) bestellt. Zwei davon sind nicht ganz in Ordnung, der eine klackert und bei dem anderen kann man ein schleifen hören...
> Muss ich dann alle 4 zurückschicken, weils ja ein Set ist?
> 
> gruß



Bitte nimm einmal Kontakt auf zu meiner Kollegin, Frau Weiss, aus der Reklamationsabteilung auf: h.weiss@aquatuning.de die wird dann mit dir alle Punkte klären.



Jazzman schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte demnächst eine Bestellung bei euch aufgeben. Neuerdings habt ihr ja auch Anfi-tec Kühler im Angebot und wollte daher fragen ob ihr ggf. den Anfi-tec PWM 017 DFI irgendwie besorgen könnt, da ich den Kühler zur Zeit nicht im Sortiment finde.



Hmmm, dass ist ein Kühler der leider nicht sehr aktuelle Mainbaords abdeckt und unser Einkauf möchte den nur ungern aufnehmen. Aber, wenn du etwas bestellst, dann gibt mir deine Bestellnummer und wir ordern dir den Kühler mit.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2011)

Hi Wasserman

sagmal kannst du mir zufällig genaueres zu den Lieferzeiten des Umrüstkits sagen?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool Umrüstkit HK 3.0 Serie Sockel 1156 Watercool Umrüstkit HK 3.0 Serie Sockel 1156 16132

Eigentlich war heute Termin, aber nun hat es sich um 1 Woche verschoben 

MFG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Januar 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Hi Wasserman
> 
> sagmal kannst du mir zufällig genaueres zu den Lieferzeiten des Umrüstkits sagen?
> 
> ...



Das ist bei Watercool immer ganz schwierig, die verschieben gerne mal die Liefertermine 1-2x.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Januar 2011)

*Laingdeckel, verbessern Sie noch einmal Ihre Lieblingspumpe!*

Da sich im Wasserkühlungsmarkt sehr viel in kurzer Zeit tut, haben wir von Aquatuning uns mit dem Wasserkühlungsexperten „Hexcode“ in Verbindung gesetzt, der einmal ganz objektiv alle am Markt befindlichen Laingaufsätze testen und beurteilen sollte. Diesen Vergleich hat er nun veröffentlicht und wir hoffen mit diesen Ergebnissen unseren Kunden helfen zu können. Zu finden ist der Test bei: PCGH





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Januar 2011)

*6000 verschiedene Produkte nun bei Aquatuning erhältlich*


Anfang 2010, nachdem wir die 5000er Artikelmarke geknackt hatten, haben wir hier angekündigt, die 6000er Marke als nächstes Ziel gesetzt zu haben. Mitte 2010 haben wir hier von der Hälfte der Strecke, bei 5500 Artikeln berichtet. Nun haben wir die 6000er Grenze geknackt, nicht einmal ein Jahr nachdem wir es angekündigt haben! Das neue Ziel steht auch schon fest: 7000 Artikel, um die Vielfalt für unsere Kunden weiter auszubauen! Wer weiß, lange kann es nicht dauern! Es lohnt sich also immer vorbeizuschauen was es Neues gibt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Bee (14. Januar 2011)

hi wassermann
wollte mal fragen, wann ich die Gutschrift meiner 1. Bestellung bekomme?

Gruß
New-Bee


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo New-Bee!

Ist laut System am 12.1 zurücküberwiesen worden.


----------



## New-Bee (14. Januar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo New-Bee!
> 
> Ist laut System am 12.1 zurücküberwiesen worden.



Ja das ist die Gutschrift aus der stornierten BEstellung, aber die Gutschrift aus der BEstellung mit dem geänderten Radi und entferntem Lüfter fehlt


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Januar 2011)

Hmmm, jo, die wurde nicht richtig für die Buchhaltung hinterlegt, habe ich nun nachgeholt, ist spätestens Mitte nächster Woche auch auf deinem Konto.

Entschuldige die Verzögerung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Januar 2011)

Was meint ihr wenn bei einer Bestellung in WW importiert steht
Bestellnummer 117319
Hab am 12ten bestellt und dachte ich bekomme das Zeug spätestens Samstag damit ichs einbauen kann
Aber so wird das dann wohl nix


----------



## New-Bee (14. Januar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hmmm, jo, die wurde nicht richtig für die Buchhaltung hinterlegt, habe ich nun nachgeholt, ist spätestens Mitte nächster Woche auch auf deinem Konto.
> 
> Entschuldige die Verzögerung.



Vielen Dank. Kein Problem wollte mich nur mal erkundigen!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wenn bei einer Bestellung in WW importiert steht
> Bestellnummer 117319
> Hab am 12ten bestellt und dachte ich bekomme das Zeug spätestens Samstag damit ichs einbauen kann
> Aber so wird das dann wohl nix



Deine Bestellung geht heute auf die Reise zu dir!


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Januar 2011)

Super, vielen Dank.

Das sollte auch kein Angriff auf euch sein weil es ja eigentlich egal ist ob diese Woche oder nächste.
Hab mich nur geärgert weil es wieder typisch war das wenn ich was zeitlich Plane es wieder nicht hinhaut. 
Wenn ich nix geplant hätte wäre es sicher spätestens am Samstag angekommen 
So wie es sonst auch immer ist  

MfG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Januar 2011)

*Phobyas alte und neue AGBs ab Lager erhältlich*

Das Warten hat sich gelohnt! Die Phobya Röhren-Ausgleichsbehälter sind wieder lagernd! Und sie haben andersfarbige und größere Brüder und Schwestern mitgebracht! Röhren bis 450mm! Weiterhin aus Vollmetall, nun auch in silberner Optik, bereit um Ihren Rechner zu verschönern. Hier finden Sie das komplette Angebot.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kreids (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo wasserman,
habe eine schnellkupplung von Koolance diese hier
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3 65105
diese kupplung ist soweit ja auch ok,nur leider hat es mir die dichtung zerissen.
welcher passt dazu
http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c361_O-Ringe.html
wäre dir sehr dankbar für deine hilfe!

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Diese hier sind die richtigen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - O-Ring 11,1 x 1,6mm (G1/4 Zoll) O-Ring 11,1 x 1,6mm (G1/4 Zoll) 95002

Sollten heute wieder in den Bestand kommen, liegen schon im Wareneingang.


----------



## kreids (18. Januar 2011)

Super vielen Dank!!

das ging ja echt sau schnell!!

Echt Klasse.

mfg


----------



## Chaoswave (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Wassermann!
KDNr: 55577
Wäre super wenn du noch folgende Artikel zu meiner Bestellung (117701) hinzufügen könntest:
1x Fillport 45149
1x Schalter blau 71099
1x Schalter 71024
und 1x Noisblocker 78112
und dann bitte das 1x Phobya Molex 32134 wieder *entfernen*.

Wäre super (das mit dem Rabatt gilt noch oder?  )

Kann man Artikel bei euch auch Samstags abholen?
MfG Chaoswave


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo!



Chaoswave schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann!
> KDNr: 55577
> Wäre super wenn du noch folgende Artikel zu meiner Bestellung (117701) hinzufügen könntest:
> 1x Fillport 45149
> ...



Ich habe deine Bestellung nachgearbeitet, eine E-Mail ist auf den Weg zu dir.

Samstag sind wir leider (zum Glück^^) nicht auf arbeit, dafür aber unter der Woche von 8-18Uhr.


----------



## kmf (19. Januar 2011)

Suche folgende Teile: A-C-Shop

Wer mir den Chipsatzkühler besorgt, kann auch die restlichen Teile liefern. 

Bin Kunde bei beiden Versendern.


----------



## New-Bee (19. Januar 2011)

Hi
Gutschrift ist heute angekommen. Vielen Dank


----------



## reisball (20. Januar 2011)

Hey Wassermann, 

hab einen Fehler bei meiner letzten Bestellung (Best.nummer:117963) gemacht.
Könntest du bitte dieses Beipack der Bestellung hinzufügen?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Kühler Beipack M4 universal - Schwarz (4 Schrauben) Phobya Kühler Beipack M4 universal - Schwarz (4 Schrauben) 16080

Leider hab ich meine Bestellung auch schon bezahlt.
Würde dann aber den Restbetrag erneut überweisen.


----------



## New-Bee (20. Januar 2011)

hat sich geklärt


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Januar 2011)

*Guten Morgen!



kmf schrieb:



			Suche folgende Teile: A-C-Shop

Wer mir den Chipsatzkühler besorgt, kann auch die restlichen Teile liefern. 

Bin Kunde bei beiden Versendern. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hier ist er noch einmal für dich:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 3 - Acetal Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FB ASUS Crosshair 3 - Acetal Nickel 14311



reisball schrieb:



			Hey Wassermann, 

hab einen Fehler bei meiner letzten Bestellung (Best.nummer:117963) gemacht.
Könntest du bitte dieses Beipack der Bestellung hinzufügen?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Kühler Beipack M4 universal - Schwarz (4 Schrauben) Phobya Kühler Beipack M4 universal - Schwarz (4 Schrauben) 16080

Leider hab ich meine Bestellung auch schon bezahlt.
Würde dann aber den Restbetrag erneut überweisen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Bei deiner Bestellung gibt es ein Problem:
Die B-Warepumpe hat dir irgendwer vor der Nase weggeschnappt, das müssten wir umstellen auf eine andere. Welche meinst du denn?

Den Beipack habe ich schon in deiner Bestellung hinterlegt.

Wenn wir das Pumpenproblem gelöst haben, dann sage ich dir bescheid wegen Nachüberweisen etc.*


----------



## kmf (21. Januar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> *Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Jolo von der Konkurrenz war etwas schneller. 

Außerdem such ich doch den Chipsatzkühler für das EVGA X58 SLi LE. Oder passt der für's ASUS auch auf das Board von EVGA?*


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Januar 2011)

kmf schrieb:


> Außerdem such ich doch den Chipsatzkühler für das EVGA X58 SLi LE. Oder passt der für's ASUS auch auf das Board von EVGA?



Ach sooo, stimmt. Der ist bei uns schon EOL. Hätte ich dir aber noch nachordern können!

Mit etwas Geduld hättest den bei uns günstiger bekommen


----------



## kmf (21. Januar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Ach sooo, stimmt. Der ist bei uns schon EOL. Hätte ich dir aber noch nachordern können!
> 
> Mit etwas Geduld hättest den bei uns günstiger bekommen


Anfrage hab ich bereits vor zwei Tagen reingestellt. 

Du weißt doch, wie das mit der Geduld ist, wenn man ein neues Bastelprojekt angeht. Dann mach mir doch mal ein Gegenangebot per PN. Geld regiert die Welt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2011)

Sag mal:
Könntet ihr euer Angebot an Steckertypen um Pfostenstecker erweitern? Also die, die man z.B. an Front-Panel-Kabeln findet?
Ich hab da jetzt vergeblich sämtliche Elektronikshops abgeklappert, aber wenn sie welche haben, dann nur für Flachbandkabel (also so wie Floppy oder ATA Stecker), die sind aber zu breit. Die normalen mit (Crimp-)Pins scheint es nirgendwo zu geben.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Januar 2011)

@ kmf
Ja, war gestern nicht am Platz, musste Kurzfristig aus privaten gründen Urlaub nehmen.

@ ruyven_macaran
Verlink mich mal auf die Artikel die du so meinst und schreib mir die mal per PN. Gerne gucke ich mal nach was sich da machen lässt.


----------



## reisball (21. Januar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> *Guten Morgen!
> 
> Bei deiner Bestellung gibt es ein Problem:
> Die B-Warepumpe hat dir irgendwer vor der Nase weggeschnappt, das müssten wir umstellen auf eine andere. Welche meinst du denn?
> ...


*

Erstmal danke, dass du das Beipack noch hinzugefügt hast.
Das mit der Pumpe kann ich allerdings nicht verstehen, da als ich bestellt habe, noch 2 Stück in der B-Ware waren.
Was meinst du mit dieser Frage:

"Die B-Warepumpe hat dir irgendwer vor der Nase weggeschnappt, das müssten wir umstellen auf eine andere. Welche meinst du denn?"

Ok, ich hoffe du meldest dich nochmal und erklärst mir die Situation .*


----------



## norse (21. Januar 2011)

Gibts bei euch die Möglichkeit den corsair h70 ohne lüfter(und somit günstiger)zu bestellen, bzw habter als Bware da?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> @ ruyven_macaran
> Verlink mich mal auf die Artikel die du so meinst



Ich kann nur schwer auf Artikel verlinken, die niemand anbietet 

An z.B. solchen Kabeln kann man die entsprechenden Stecker finden, aber ich hätte sie gerne in verschiedenen Größen, auch doppelreihig,... für eigene Basteleien&andere Anschlusstypen (z.B. Firewirde, Sound,...).
Da ihr so ziemlich jeden Typ vom Strom- und Laufwerkssteckern in verschiedenen Farben für Modder führt, dachte ich mir, dass sich eine Erweiterung des Angebotes auf Datenkabel (+ggf. Lüfterstecker) anbieten würde.


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2011)

@Wassermann: Kannst du mir sagen ob die 16/10er Schraubanschlüsse auf den Heatkiller 3.0 passen?

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



reisball schrieb:


> Erstmal danke, dass du das Beipack noch hinzugefügt hast.
> Das mit der Pumpe kann ich allerdings nicht verstehen, da als ich bestellt habe, noch 2 Stück in der B-Ware waren.
> Was meinst du mit dieser Frage:
> 
> ...



Wenn irgendjemand kurz vor dir die beiden Pumpen bestellt hat, kann es gut sein das der Shop diese beiden Pumpen noch als Lagernd anzeigt. Der Shop wird „nur“ alle halbe stunde aktualisiert um traffic zu vermeiden. Hin und wieder kommt es leider da zu solch Überschneidungen. 

Ich meine, wenn du eine andere Pumpe haben möchtest statt die bestellte, auf welche soll ich umstellen?




norse schrieb:


> Gibts bei euch die Möglichkeit den corsair h70 ohne lüfter(und somit günstiger)zu bestellen, bzw habter als Bware da?



Sorry, leider nicht. Aber du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail oder SMS senden lassen wenn B-Ware angeboten wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich kann nur schwer auf Artikel verlinken, die niemand anbietet
> 
> An z.B. solchen Kabeln kann man die entsprechenden Stecker finden, aber ich hätte sie gerne in verschiedenen Größen, auch doppelreihig,... für eigene Basteleien&andere Anschlusstypen (z.B. Firewirde, Sound,...).
> Da ihr so ziemlich jeden Typ vom Strom- und Laufwerkssteckern in verschiedenen Farben für Modder führt, dachte ich mir, dass sich eine Erweiterung des Angebotes auf Datenkabel (+ggf. Lüfterstecker) anbieten würde.



Schwierig. Beim ersten gucken habe ich spontan bei unseren Zuliefern auch nix gefunden. Werde aber mal unseren Einkauf drauf ansetzen! Gute Idee auf jeden Fall!



Gaming_King schrieb:


> @Wassermann: Kannst du mir sagen ob die 16/10er Schraubanschlüsse auf den Heatkiller 3.0 passen?
> 
> mfg


Rico hat das damals als die raus kamen gleich geändert gehabt das die 16ner passen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Werde aber mal unseren Einkauf drauf ansetzen! Gute Idee auf jeden Fall!



Dann behalte ich das Angebot mal im Auge 



> Rico hat das damals als die raus kamen gleich geändert gehabt das die 16ner passen.



Ich (als Wurstschlauchablehner) weiß es zwar nicht genau, glaube mich aber daran zu erinnern, dass es ein oder zwei 16er Verschraubungen am Markt gibt, die so breit sind, dass sie doch nicht passen.


----------



## reisball (25. Januar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Wenn irgendjemand kurz vor dir die beiden Pumpen bestellt hat, kann es gut sein das der Shop diese beiden Pumpen noch als Lagernd anzeigt. Der Shop wird „nur“ alle halbe stunde aktualisiert um traffic zu vermeiden. Hin und wieder kommt es leider da zu solch Überschneidungen.
> 
> Ich meine, wenn du eine andere Pumpe haben möchtest statt die bestellte, auf welche soll ich umstellen?



Alles klar.
Naja dann bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als die normale Version zu nehmen.
Das wäre diese hier: 

Laing 12V DDC-1T


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



reisball schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Naja dann bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als die normale Version zu nehmen.
> Das wäre diese hier:
> 
> Laing 12V DDC-1T



Ich habe deine Bestellung erweitert. Eine E-Mail ist auf den Weg zu dir!


----------



## New-Bee (25. Januar 2011)

Moin Wassermann,
gibt es bei euch einen Adapter von Floppy auf 4pin Molex?
soetwas:
Neutral 4pin. Floppy Bu. zu 4pin. Molex St. Adapterkabel - Boettcher-Computer GbR.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. Januar 2011)

New-Bee schrieb:


> Moin Wassermann,
> gibt es bei euch einen Adapter von Floppy auf 4pin Molex?
> soetwas:
> Neutral 4pin. Floppy Bu. zu 4pin. Molex St. Adapterkabel - Boettcher-Computer GbR.



Jo, haben wir:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Stromadapter 3,5" Buchse auf 5,25" Stecker 6cm Stromadapter 3,5" Buchse auf 5,25" Stecker 6cm 82223


----------



## New-Bee (25. Januar 2011)

dankeschön
unter der Artikelbeschreibung hätte ich lange suchen können


----------



## p00nage (26. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte auch ma eine Frage, ab wann werden denn ca Kühler für die GTX 560 erhältlich sein ?


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2011)

Moin,

Gerade meine Bestellung erhalten und was sehe ich als ich den Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.1 Black auspacke! Auf der Rückseite sind teilweise Lamellen etwas verbogen das wäre ja noch ok gewesen, aber nicht das auf der Vorderseite! Bin enttäuscht und sauer das so was bei Aquatunning raus geht.

Ist der Radirator in seiner Funktion jetzt eingeschränkt oder ist das ein rein  "Optischer "Mangel" !?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2011)

Das ist definitiv ein optischer Mangel und imho nichtmal ein sonderlich ausgeprägter. Beim Preisniveau von Hardware Labs könnte man da ein bißchen meckern - aber hier finde ich höchstens den Lackapplatzer am unteren Ende erwähnenswert.


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv ein optischer Mangel und imho nichtmal ein sonderlich ausgeprägter. Beim Preisniveau von Hardware Labs könnte man da ein bißchen meckern - aber hier finde ich höchstens den Lackapplatzer am unteren Ende erwähnenswert.



Meinst du das im Ernst? So wie er Fotografiert ist ist links und rechts deutliche lackier mängel und das die Lamellen verbogen sind und das nicht gerade wenig finde ich schon sehr erwähnenswert da es ein neuen Radi ist und das nicht sein darf/kann.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2011)

Das Teil sieht echt verkorkst aus. 

1. Lackierfehler 
2. Abgeplatzter Lack 
3. Stark verbogene Lamellen
4. Ist sogar der Rahmen verzogen (passt nicht mit den Schraublöchern überein)

Also definitiv zurückschicken das Ding, sowas geht echt garnicht.


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2011)

Ärhm, wo sind da am eigentlichen Metall Lackfehler? Das was hier so verkorkst und verbogen aussieht, ist imho eine duktiler Gummirahmen, den man in den Platz drücken muss. Die leicht deformierten Lamellen sind bei einem Produkt dieser Preiskategorie sicherlich Stand der (Fertigungs-)Technologie. Ich sehe an dem Radi ehrlich gesagt keinerlei Grund zur Beanstandung. 

An den noch immer tadellos lackierten Gewinden der Lüfterbefestigung lässt sich (zumindest auf dieser Seite) eine bereits erfolgte Montage ausschlien. Das Teil ist auf dieser Seite jedenfalls neu und kommt so aus der Fabrik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2011)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Meinst du das im Ernst? So wie er Fotografiert ist ist links und rechts deutliche lackier mängel und das die Lamellen verbogen sind und das nicht gerade wenig finde ich schon sehr erwähnenswert da es ein neuen Radi ist und das nicht sein darf/kann.



Ich als gebraucht/bastelradi-Nutzer habe keinen Überblick über übliche Lieferungszustände, aber leicht verbogene Lamellen sind leider keine Seltenheit.




McZonk schrieb:


> Ärhm, wo sind da am eigentlichen Metall Lackfehler? Das was hier so verkorkst und verbogen aussieht, ist imho eine duktiler Gummirahmen, den man in den Platz drücken muss.



Links/am Anschlusslosen-Ende siehst du klar einen Bereich, wo der Lack komplett fehlt und das Metall durchschimmert - das ist eindeutig ein Mangel. Bei den Lackbläßchen rechts wäre ich mir nicht ganz sicher, Phobya gilt allgemein eher als funktional denn als Referenz für Verarbeitungsqualität.

Die schlechte Passgenauigkeit, die Fr3k bemerkt hat (ich hab sie übersehen) dürfte auf alle Fälle der schwerwiegenste Mangel sein. Wenn der Radi tatsächlich in sich verzogen ist, würde ich mich da auch um einen Umtausch bemühen. Perfektes Oberflächenfinish und makelloses Aussehen ist eine Sache. Aber Krafteinwirkung (der Abplatzer könnte auch ein Anzeichen sein) kann sich auch auf Lötstellen auswirken.


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2011)

Imho ist das nur ein abdichtender Gummiring, der auf der Oberfläche ein Doppelklebeband trägt, das eben an dieser Stelle angetragen worden ist (vermutlich bei der Montage). 

@Crashstyle: Ist dieses verzogene Etwas zwischen Rahmen und Lamellen wirklich aus Gummi?


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich als gebraucht/bastelradi-Nutzer habe keinen Überblick über übliche Lieferungszustände, aber leicht verbogene Lamellen sind leider keine Seltenheit.
> 
> Links/am Anschlusslosen-Ende siehst du klar einen Bereich, wo der Lack komplett fehlt und das Metall durchschimmert - das ist eindeutig ein Mangel. Bei den Lackbläßchen rechts wäre ich mir nicht ganz sicher, Phobya gilt allgemein eher als funktional denn als Referenz für Verarbeitungsqualität.
> 
> Die schlechte Passgenauigkeit, die Fr3k bemerkt hat (ich hab sie übersehen) dürfte auf alle Fälle der schwerwiegendste Mangel sein. Wenn der Radi tatsächlich in sich verzogen ist, würde ich mich da auch um einen Umtausch bemühen. Perfektes Oberflächenfinish und makelloses Aussehen ist eine Sache. Aber Krafteinwirkung (der Abplatzer könnte auch ein Anzeichen sein) kann sich auch auf Lötstellen auswirken.


Gegen ein paar leicht verbogene lammel hätte ich nichts gesagt ist aber nicht nur auf der vorderseite.



McZonk schrieb:


> Imho ist das nur ein abdichtender Gummiring, der auf der Oberfläche ein Doppelklebeband trägt, das eben an dieser Stelle angetragen worden ist (vermutlich bei der Montage).
> 
> @Crashstyle: Ist dieses verzogene Etwas zwischen Rahmen und Lamellen wirklich aus Gummi?


Sind weiche teile für mich dickere entkoppler die für lüfter bei liegen.


----------



## reisball (26. Januar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ich habe deine Bestellung erweitert. Eine E-Mail ist auf den Weg zu dir!



Hallo Wassermann.
Deine Email ist angekommen.
Leider ist die Rechnung aber fehlerhaft.
Bei der Bestellung wurden nur 10% am Preis der Pumpe abgezogen, nicht aber bei alle anderen Artikeln, einschließlich des Beipacks.
Ich habe mehrere Male durchgerechnet und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen:

Bezahlung für den ersten Teil der Bestellung (einschließlich Versand ist erfolgt), wie man dem Anhang entnehmen kann. 
Dort wurde der Coupon auch eingelöst exklusive Versand natürlich.
Das kann man schon mal außen vorlassen.

Anstatt der Pumpe für 50,99€, nehm ich nun die für 59,99€: Aufpreis 9€
+ Beipack 1,90€
= 10,90€ - 10% 
= 9,81 €
In meiner Rechnung beträgt der Aufpreis: 21,02€

Könntest du dir bitte noch einmal, die mir zugeschickte Rechnung, anschauen und das korrigieren.

Danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!

@ CrashStyle
Diese Lackschäden sind Gummientkoppler die seit der ersten Charge nicht mehr im Lieferumfang enthalten sind sondern extra verkauft werden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 120mm (7mm stark) Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 120mm (7mm stark) 38177
Das die Lamellen ein wenig verbogen sind ist zwar ein leichter optischer Mangel aber wird die Kühlleistung nicht beeinflussen:

Grundsätzlich finde eich das ein wenig komisch, vielleicht sprichst mal mit meiner Kollegin Frau Weiss aus der Reklamationsabteilung: h.weiss@aquatuning.de was die für ein eMeinung dazu hat.


@ reisball
Ok, die Bestellung ist nun überarbeitet. Eine E-Mail auf den Weg zu dir!


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Januar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> @ CrashStyle
> Diese Lackschäden sind Gummientkoppler die seit der ersten Charge nicht mehr im Lieferumfang enthalten sind sondern extra verkauft werden:
> ...



Alles klar danke ihnen!

Grüße

Chris


----------



## reisball (27. Januar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Ok, die Bestellung ist nun überarbeitet. Eine E-Mail auf den Weg zu dir!



Die Email hab ich erhalten, aber der geforderte Restbetrag von 19,91€ ist immer noch falsch. 
In der Rechnung wird der Rabatt (10% auf die gesamte Bestellung) nur für die Pumpe und das Beipack berechnet, 
aber nicht für alle anderen Artikel.

Ich versuche es noch einmal zu erklären.
Hier die bestellten Teile mit Menge und Preis:

4x Lund Beleuchtungsmodul Plexi Long Version             19,96€
1x Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T 1 52,91                     59,99€
3x Wärmeleitpaste Silver Grease                                     1,17€
7x Revoltec Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (12V)     12,53€
1x LED FlexLight Dip Leds - 24x 4mm Leds Weiß              9,99€
2x LED LEDready Twin 5mm Ultrahell weiß                       5,58€
1x Phobya Molex Extractor Kit (Sleevingwerkzeug)        13,99€
1x ROH Rändelmutter M4 black nickel                               0,59€
1x Knickschutzfeder 13mm (100mm Lang) - black nickel   1,59€
4x Knickschutzfeder 13mm (200mm Lang) - black nickel   7,96€
1x Aquacomputer poweradjust Anschlusskabel                4,89€
1x XSPC Laing Dual DDC Acryl Aufsatz                             25,99€
1x Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 13/10 Black              5,99€
1x Phobya Kühler Beipack M4 universal schwarz              1,90€

*alle Teile ohne Rabatt

Gesamtbetrag : 172,12€
Rabatt 10%   :   17,21€

172,12€ - 17,21€ = 154,91€

Versand: 3,49€  

Gesamtbetrag 
+ Versand       : 154,91 + 3,49
                         =158,40€

Anzahlung: 148,59€

158,40€ - 148,59€ = 9,81€

Also beträgt der Restbetrag, wie schon einmal gesagt : 9.81€ 
Ich hoffe du setzt dich nochmal hin und korrigierst das.
Ansonsten bitte ich darum, die Bestellung zu stonieren und mir den angezahlten Betrag gut zu schreiben.
Sowie den Coupon wieder herzustellen.
Dann kann ich die Bestellung erneut tätigen und bezahle den Betrag der oben angegeben ist.

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass sich diese Bestellung so in die Länge zieht.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Januar 2011)

Ok, bestell einfach neu, der Gutscheincode ist der gleiche wie vorher und schreib mir mal deine Bestellnummer ich teile dir dann den Restbetrag mit.


----------



## reisball (27. Januar 2011)

Ich danke dir.


----------



## reisball (27. Januar 2011)

Sorry für den Doppelpost.

*Ich bitte darum den vorherigen Post zu entfernen, danke.*

Bestellnummer: 118658


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Januar 2011)

Ok, un deine Mail geht in 2 min raus.


----------



## reisball (27. Januar 2011)

Mail erhalten, Geld wird morgen überwiesen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Januar 2011)

*Weihnachten endet bei Aquatuning Ende Januar*

Alle die im deutschen Onlineshop Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter bestellt haben, bekamen als diesjähriges Weihnachtsgeschenk einen Gutschein über 10% auf die nächste Bestellung mit gesendet. Dieser Gutschein ist nur noch bis zum 31.01.2011 gültig! Viele User nutzten diese Chance, und nun möchten wir auch Ihnen die Chance geben diesen Rabatt zu nutzen! Daher, bis einschließlich Montag: Einfach den Gutscheincode "AT-XMAS-2010" bei einer Bestellung eingeben und 10% im .de Shop sparen. Ausgenommen auch hier wieder Gehäuse, Netzteile und Hardware.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Bee (28. Januar 2011)

Hey Wassermann,

habe gerade bei euch bestellt und wollte mal fragen, wie das wegen der Gutschrift abläuft, die ich bei euch habe?

Gruß
New-Bee


----------



## dome001 (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo Wassermann 

Ich wollte mal genaueres über diesen Artikel wissen wann er genau kommt, weil da steht 26.1 und den hatten wir ja schon. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen über Informationen 

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
Dome001


----------



## Wassermann@AT (31. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



New-Bee schrieb:


> Hey Wassermann,
> 
> habe gerade bei euch bestellt und wollte mal fragen, wie das wegen der Gutschrift abläuft, die ich bei euch habe?
> 
> ...



Ich habe deine Gutschrift mit deiner neuen Bestellung verrechnet. Nun ist eine E-Mail auf den Weg zu dir, das steht alles andere wichtige drin.



dome001 schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann
> 
> Ich wollte mal genaueres über diesen Artikel wissen wann er genau kommt, weil da steht 26.1 und den hatten wir ja schon.
> Ich würde mich sehr freuen über Informationen
> ...



Die Liefertermine die wir vom Hersteller bekommen werden unser System hinterlegt und somit im Shop wiedergegeben. Wenn EK nicht rechtzeitig liefert, erfragt unser Einkauf neue Termine und diese werden in den nächsten Tagen dann nachgetragen.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail oder SMS senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


----------



## Special_Flo (31. Januar 2011)

Guten Tag Wassermann, 
bei mir auch bitte den Gutschein mit ein Rechnen.
Bestell-Nr.: 118752

mfg Flo


----------



## Wassermann@AT (31. Januar 2011)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Tag Wassermann,
> bei mir auch bitte den Gutschein mit ein Rechnen.
> Bestell-Nr.: 118752
> 
> mfg Flo



Ich habe dein Gutschein eingebunden, mehr per Mail.


----------



## kreids (31. Januar 2011)

hey wassermann, wann sind denn endlich die moras verfügbar?

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (31. Januar 2011)

Gute Frage nächste Frage... Uns werden immer wieder neue Liefertermine gesagt und nix kommt. Dementsprechend stehen wir auch ziemlich aufm Schlauch.


----------



## F!ghter (31. Januar 2011)

hi
ich hab letzte wochen n aquabox bestellt da ich dachte dass mein agb nich mehr  neben die neue 6950 passt jetzt is die gpu da und sie passt
kann ich zummindest die aquabox aus der bestellung nehmen wird ja erst am 4ten lieferbar...
wär echt cool
ich schick dir die bestellnummer morgen früh als pm


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Ok, mucke mir deine PN eben an.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Februar 2011)

*How-To: Hilfe, meine Hardware ist nass!*

Dies ist die größte Angst beim Arbeiten mit Wasserkühlung: Irgendwas ist nicht in Ordnung und die Hardware wird nass! Der forenweit bekannte User „Nobody 2.0“ sagt: „Als Erstes: Ruhe bewahren!“. Auch wenn die Wasserkühlungssysteme extrem sicher sind, so kann durch Anwender- oder Produktionsfehler es doch mal passieren, dass Flüssigkeit austritt. Dass dies nicht das Ende der Hardware ist, und was man zur Rettung tun kann, ist bei  PCGH zu lesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (2. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag Wassermann,



> Hallo Florian Deiß! Ihre Zahlung ist eingetroffen,  leider scheint es so, dass die Zahlung unvollständig ist. Bitte überprüfen Sie ihre Bestellung.



Ich  habe aber den Betrag der auf der 2ten Rechnung war komplett überwiesen.



> Bestellnummer: 118752



mfg Flo


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen Special_Flo!

Wie ich sehe ist alles komplett bezahlt und deiner Order wird heute auf die Reise zu dir gehen.


----------



## Special_Flo (2. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag,
Das ist Gut.
Freue mich dann schon mal.

mfg Flo


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Februar 2011)

*Phobyas erste Lüftersteuerung bei Aquatuning erhältlich*

Die erste Lüftersteuerung aus dem Hause Phobya ist mit wenig technischem Schnick-Schnack ausgestattet, sondern konzentriert sich viel mehr auf das Wesentliche: Das Regeln von Lüftergeschwindigkeiten! Der Controller hat 6 separate Kanäle und die Lüfter können sogar paarweise oder zu dritt angeschlossen werden. Die Steuereinheit ist im 5.25" Formfaktor gehalten, um eine einfache Installation in der Gehäusefront zu erlauben. Mit dieser Lüftersteuerung erhalten Sie volle Kontrolle über Ihr Kühlungssystem zum unschlagbaren Preis! Wer mehr über dieses kleine Meisterwerk erfahren will, kann einfach hier klicken, um mehr Informationen zu erhalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich weiß, ist wahrscheinlich schwer da was genaues zu sagen zu können, aber der Balancer 150 in black nickel, wird der wirklich erst Ende März wieder lagernd sein?

mfg

Edit: sehe gerade, die Frist wurde auf Ende Februar verkürzt --> Bin schon ruhig^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> *Phobyas erste Lüftersteuerung bei Aquatuning erhältlich*
> 
> Die erste Lüftersteuerung aus dem Hause Phobya ist mit wenig technischem Schnick-Schnack ausgestattet, sondern konzentriert sich viel mehr auf das Wesentliche: Das Regeln von Lüftergeschwindigkeiten! Der Controller hat 6 separate Kanäle und die Lüfter können sogar paarweise oder zu dritt angeschlossen werden. Die Steuereinheit ist im 5.25" Formfaktor gehalten, um eine einfache Installation in der Gehäusefront zu erlauben. Mit dieser Lüftersteuerung erhalten Sie volle Kontrolle über Ihr Kühlungssystem zum unschlagbaren Preis! Wer mehr über dieses kleine Meisterwerk erfahren will, kann einfach hier klicken, um mehr Informationen zu erhalten.​




Was heißt "optimale Ausgangsleistung"?
Und warum liegt sie bei 0,5A = 3A insgesamt, wenn das Ding 10A vertragen soll?

(und, ganz ehrlich: Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass eine Steuerung, die nur bis 5V runterregelt, ein gutes Angebot ist, wenn ihr für 4€ mehr einen Kaze Master anbietet, der bis 3,7V regelt, zusätzlich aus/0V bietet, die Drehzahl anzeigt und 4 Temperaturfühler mitbringt? Wenn man das Geld statt in Phobya in zwei der von euch angebotenen Coolteksteuerungen investiert, bekommt man 8 statt 6 Kanäle und quasi die gleiche Eigenschaften pro Kanal)​


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was heißt "optimale Ausgangsleistung"?
> Und warum liegt sie bei 0,5A = 3A insgesamt, wenn das Ding 10A vertragen soll?



Stichwort: Wenn nicht alle Kanäle genutzt werden.

(und, ganz ehrlich: Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass eine Steuerung, die nur bis 5V runterregelt, ein gutes Angebot ist, wenn ihr für 4€ mehr einen Kaze Master anbietet, der bis 3,7V regelt, zusätzlich aus/0V bietet, die Drehzahl anzeigt und 4 Temperaturfühler mitbringt? Wenn man das Geld statt in Phobya in zwei der von euch angebotenen Coolteksteuerungen investiert, bekommt man 8 statt 6 Kanäle und quasi die gleiche Eigenschaften pro Kanal)[/QUOTE]

Geiz ist Geil. Man versichtet auf eine Kleinigkeit und dafür erhält man ein günstigeres Produkt.
Cooltek ist auch "nur" auf 3,5 Zoll ausgelegt, ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.

Dieser Artikel schließt eine Lücke und wird mit Sicherheit auch Interessenten finden.


----------



## Chaoswave (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo Wassermann, ich hatte am 20.1 unter der Nummer 117701 bei euch bestellt. Heute ist mir aufgefallen das ich  4x  G1/8 90* 11/8 Anschraubtuellen bestellt hab. Ich braeuchte aber die G1/4 90*. Könnt ihr die kulanterweise tauschen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo!



Chaoswave schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann, ich hatte am 20.1 unter der Nummer 117701 bei euch bestellt. Heute ist mir aufgefallen das ich  4x  G1/8 90* 11/8 Anschraubtuellen bestellt hab. Ich braeuchte aber die G1/4 90*. Könnt ihr die kulanterweise tauschen?



Das Fernabsatzgesetz schreibt hier ein klare Linie vor. Ja, innerhalb von 2 Wochen kann uns alles zurückgesendet werden und wir nehmen da in Zahlung. Alles was unter einen Warenwert von 40€ liegt müssen die Versandkosten von dem Kunden getragen, alles was drüber liegt trägt der Verkäufer.

Nun ist der 20.1 noch im Rahmen, da der Liefertermin zählt. Daher hier findest du mehr über unseren Reklamationsweg:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Unter Downloads einfach das Rücksendeformular ausdrucken, ausfüllen und in die Rücksendung packen.

Und hier mehr über die kostenlose Rücksendung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung
Hier ebenfalls einfach alles ausfüllen, ausdrucken auf dein Paket kleben und kostenlos bei der Post abgeben.

Parallel kannst du schon die neuen Teile bei uns bestellen und kreuz dann einfach bei dem Rücksendeformular an: Mit neuer Bestellung verrechnen.

Wir kommen dann auf dich zu wenn die Rücksendung bei uns angekommen ist.


----------



## Chaoswave (3. Februar 2011)

ich stör nochmal 

diese Artikel:
2x http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p871_11-8mm--8x1-5mm--Anschraubt-lle-G1-4.html
und 1x http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p4134_Magicool-WaK--Filter-Silver.html
noch bitte zu Bestellung 119359 hinzufügen und mit der Retoure verrechnen die in den nächsten Tagen kommt.
Wäre perfekt 



http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p4134_Magicool-WaK--Filter-Silver.html


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Februar 2011)

Gutren Morgen!



Chaoswave schrieb:


> ich stör nochmal
> 
> diese Artikel:
> 2x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 62035
> ...



Ich habe die Artikel in deine Bestellung hinzugefügt. Wird dann mit der Rücksendung verrechnet.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Februar 2011)

*Erste Phobya Flexsleeve-Sets ab Lager erhältlich*

Sleeves inklusive Schrumpfschlauch, passende Größe und passende Farbe, diese beiden Grundsätze werden mit den neuen Phobya Flexsleeve-Sets vereint. Kein langes Suchen mehr und am Ende passt es auch. Mit 2m Sleeve und 30cm Schrumpfschlauch lässt das Kit das Modderherz höher schlagen! Schwarz und UV blau, klassisch aber sehr beliebt, das sind die ersten Sets, die nun hier bei Aquatuning lagernd sind. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaoswave (5. Februar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Gutren Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe die Artikel in deine Bestellung hinzugefügt. Wird dann mit der Rücksendung verrechnet.




danke erst mal für die Mühe 

online in meinem Konto steht leider in der Bestellung nichts drin....
Kannst du da mal nachhaken?

MfG Chaoswave


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Wir arbetien mit 2 Systemen, dem Onlineshop und unserer Warenwirtschaft. Die Bestellungen im Onlineshop werden in die Warenwirtschaft übertragen, einen Reexport, also von der Warenwirtschaft in den Onlineshop ist zur Zeit noch nicht möglich. Daran arbeitet unser Admin noch.

Daher schicke ich dir eine Auftragsbestätigung per E-Mail.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Februar 2011)

*Neuer 180mm Phobyalüfter nun ab Lager erhältlich*

Nachdem die ersten Lüfter aus dem Hause Phobya so viel Interesse erweckt haben, sind die Entwickler nun ein Stück weiter gegangen und haben in dem altbekannten Design nun einen 180mm Lüfter entwickelt. Der Lüfter ist nun bei uns auf Lager und bringt mit dem schwarzen Rahmen, den tiefroten Lüfterblättern und roten LEDs einen neuen Look in den Sektor der Lüfter für 200 und 1080mm Radiatoren. Neue Kategorien und Sets, welche extreme Preisvorteile gegenüber Einzelkäufen bieten, sind ebenso verfügbar. Alle Artikel mit 180mm Lüftern sind hier zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Februar 2011)

Eine kleine Info in eigener Sache:


*Wassermann hat Urlaub!*​


Da ich schon immer euer Sprachrohr von und für Aquatuning wahr, möchte ich ungern meine Aufgabe in diesem Bereich an jemanden anders übergeben und so wird der Support bis einschl. Dienstag den 15.2 hier erst einmal flach liegen.

Daher, wenn etwas wichtiges mit euren Bestellungen ist, schreibt an a.klassen@aquatuning.de

Wenn es schnell gehen soll, ruft eben einmal durch: 05205 99198 0

Ansonsten ist unser Support auch unter info@aquatuning.de  zu erreichen oder auch per ICQ: 631150711.

Hier noch mal unsere Gesprächszeiten:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Telefonkontakt

Wenn ihr allerdings mich erreichen möchtet, dann könnt natürlich gerne hier schreiben! Bin ab dem 15.02.2011 wieder für euch da und werde alle Fragen beantworten!

Bis nächste Woche dann!


----------



## Chaoswave (9. Februar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Wir arbetien mit 2 Systemen, dem Onlineshop und unserer Warenwirtschaft. Die Bestellungen im Onlineshop werden in die Warenwirtschaft übertragen, einen Reexport, also von der Warenwirtschaft in den Onlineshop ist zur Zeit noch nicht möglich. Daran arbeitet unser Admin noch.
> 
> Daher schicke ich dir eine Auftragsbestätigung per E-Mail.




danke 
Geld ist eben raus
btw Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Special_Flo (12. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag Wassermann,

Habt ihr vielleicht M3 x 55mm oder M3 x 60mm? brächte die für meinen Radiator.
Shroud + Lüfter haben zusammen 50mm.

mfg Flo


----------



## böhser onkel (13. Februar 2011)

Der ist im wohlverdienten Urlaub


----------



## Marc1993 (15. Februar 2011)

@Special_Flo, also ich finde auch keine M3 mit 55 oder 60mm im Sortiment. Vielleicht sind die momentan nicht lieferbar und offline oder gar nicht im Shop geführt. 
Was für einen Shroud/Lüfter hast du den? Wenn du die schnell brauchst, geh am besten zum nächsten Baumarkt 

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## Special_Flo (15. Februar 2011)

Ich war schon im Baumarkt und dort gibt es auch keine m3 schrauben mit ner länge von 55 oder 60mm .. daher habe ich mir eine Gewindestange genommen und diese in 60mm Teile geschnitten. -->shroud alter 120mm lüfter (25mm breit) daher 60mm.

mfg Flo


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Vielen Dank für eure Nachrichten! Der Urlaub war wie immer zu kurz, aber nun bin ich wieder für euch da.



Special_Flo schrieb:


> Guten Tag Wassermann,
> 
> Habt ihr vielleicht M3 x 55mm oder M3 x 60mm? brächte die für meinen Radiator.
> Shroud + Lüfter haben zusammen 50mm.
> ...



So große haben wir nicht. M3 x 50mm ist im Moment das größte:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schraube DIN 912 M3 x 50 Inbus (4xStück) - black nickel Schraube DIN 912 M3 x 50 Inbus (4xStück) - black nickel 94572
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schraube DIN 965 M3 x 50 Kreuz Senk verzinkt Schraube DIN 965 M3 x 50 Kreuz Senk verzinkt 94544

Werde aber mal gucken das wir unser Sortiment erweitern.


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Februar 2011)

Hiho Wassermann schön das du wieder da bist 

Kannst du mal nachschauen, ob ein MIPS RAM Kühler 3 inkl. 4 RAM Module Nickel (19024) noch in meine Bestellung (119083) "reingerutscht" ist? Da noch ein Artikel nicht verfügbar ist - kostet eine nachträgliche Teillieferung extra? Mit den aktuell lagernden Artikeln könnte ich dann nämlich schon arbeiten, müsste sonst nochmal 2 Wochen warten.

Danke schonmal & beste Grüße


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen euMelBeumel!

Es ist alles Lagernd bis auf das 52159 Watercool DDC-Case LT. Ich kann dir alles zusenden, bei deinem Bestellwert ist die Nachlieferung dann kostenlos.

Gerne kann ich die Order auch abändern, wie du möchtest!?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Februar 2011)

*Coolgate, ein neuer Radiatortyp ab Lager erhältlich*

Viel hat man von der Marke noch nicht in europäischen Breiten gehört, da der Hauptvertriebsmarkt die USA sind. Daher haben wir uns von Aquatuning einmal dahintergeklemmt, dass dieser vielversprechende Radiatortyp über den Teich kommt und nun auch bei uns erhältlich ist. Bei einem Kupferanteil von 90%, einer Dicke von 6cm und vielerlei anderen Feature werden diese Modelle für den Kunden nicht ganz uninteressant sein. Erhältlich in der klassischen Größe für 120mm Lüfter bis hin zur 4-fachen Ausführung für 140mm Lüfter: Da bleiben keinerlei Größenwünsche offen. Bei Interesse, hier sind die ersten Modelle ab Lager erhältlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Februar 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen euMelBeumel!
> 
> Es ist alles Lagernd bis auf das 52159 Watercool DDC-Case LT. Ich kann dir alles zusenden, bei deinem Bestellwert ist die Nachlieferung dann kostenlos.
> 
> Gerne kann ich die Order auch abändern, wie du möchtest!?



Hiho Wassermann,

das klingt doch super. Kannst du mir dann alles zusenden, und den Laing-Deckel dann nachschicken?  Muss Ende des Monats eh wieder bei euch bestellen sprich mir fehlt noch ein wenig, aber ohne den Deckel kann ich schon einmal arbeiten.

Danke für die problemlose Abwicklung


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Februar 2011)

öhm, lol ?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hiho Wassermann,
> 
> das klingt doch super. Kannst du mir dann alles zusenden, und den Laing-Deckel dann nachschicken?  Muss Ende des Monats eh wieder bei euch bestellen sprich mir fehlt noch ein wenig, aber ohne den Deckel kann ich schon einmal arbeiten.
> 
> Danke für die problemlose Abwicklung



Kein Problem. Geht heute alles auf die Reise zu dir!



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> öhm, lol ?



Das ist wirklich witzig. Habe das an unseren internationalen Shopmanager weitergeleitet, der guckt sich das an.

Danke dir für den Hinweis!


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Februar 2011)

Jab Bestätigung kam vorhin an, besten Dank dafür


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Februar 2011)

Hey Wassermann,

ich habe bei meiner Bestellung (BestNr. 120472) leider die falschen Flexlights ausgewählt
Könntest du bitte diese gegen diese tauschen?
Habt ihr eventuell auch noch rote, trennbare Flexlights, wie die orangen die ich erst ausgewählt habe, auf Lager? 
Eigentlich hätte ich nämlich lieber trennbare, damit ich die einzelnen Stücke beliebig ein-/ausschalten kann, aber diese sind vohl von der Seite verschwunden 
Oder kann man die Phobya' auch umlöten?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Hey Wassermann,
> 
> ich habe bei meiner Bestellung (BestNr. 120472) leider die falschen Flexlights ausgewählt
> Könntest du bitte diese gegen diese tauschen?
> ...



Bestellung habe ich geändert.

Die von Phobya sind auch trennbar.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Februar 2011)

Hiho Wassermann,

hab ein kleines Problemchen. Habe mich bei meinem Projekt vermessen, und nun passt bei mir der von euch gelieferte MIPS-Kühler nicht, ich bräuchte den breiteren.

Wie können wir da verfahren? Soll ich euch den "falschen" (ist praktisch neu, nicht verbaut nur dran gehalten, um zu schauen ob es passt) zurückschicken (meine/eure Kosten?) und wir tauschen den und ich überweis euch dann noch die Differenz? Würde mich über ne PN tierisch freuen 

Besten Dank


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. Februar 2011)

Hier findest du mehr über unseren Reklamationsweg:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Unter Downloads einfach das Rücksendeformular ausdrucken, ausfüllen und in die Rücksendung packen.

Und hier mehr über die kostenlose Rücksendung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Rücksendung
Hier ebenfalls einfach alles ausfüllen, ausdrucken auf dein Paket kleben und kostenlos bei der Post abgeben.

Rücksendungen im Rahmen des FAG sind erst ab einem Warenwert von 40€ kostenlos! 


Parallel kannst du schon den neuen Kühler bei uns bestellen und sie kreuzen dann einfach bei dem Rücksendeformular an: Mit neuer Bestellung verrechnen.

Wir kommen dann auf dich zu wenn die Rücksendung bei uns angekommen ist.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Februar 2011)

Saubere Sache, besten Dank!


----------



## Hardware Narr91 (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,
Erstmal muss ich sagen das ich es toll finde, dass ihr hier eine PCGH-Foreninterne Anlaufstelle für eure Kunden gegründet habt
Meine Bestellung in die Schweiz mit der Bestellnummer 98016958 bekam heute den Status "Versendet DE". Nun habe ich aber noch keine UPS-Tracking Nr. erhalten sondern erst die Bestätigung das meine Zahlung per Vorkasse eingetroffen sei. Könnte ich bitte noch meine Tracking Nr. haben? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hardware Narr91 (21. Februar 2011)

Oh, hat sich erledigt. Habe das Mail gerade eben bekommen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback! Freut mich zu hören wenn sich Probleme von selber lösen


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. Februar 2011)

Also Wassermann,

habe den Kühler zurückgeschickt samt korrekt ausgefülltem RMA-Bogen + Rechnungskopie, und dazu geschrieben, dass er mit der offenen Bestellung verrechnet werden soll, dann habe den neuen gestern noch bestellt und als Bemerkung angegeben, dass ich ne Reklamation laufen hab und sie damit weiter arbeiten sollen. Hoffe das war alles ok so? Bekomme ich dann den Differenzbetrag ganz einfach per Mail mitgeteilt?

beste Grüße


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Also Wassermann,
> 
> habe den Kühler zurückgeschickt samt korrekt ausgefülltem RMA-Bogen + Rechnungskopie, und dazu geschrieben, dass er mit der offenen Bestellung verrechnet werden soll, dann habe den neuen gestern noch bestellt und als Bemerkung angegeben, dass ich ne Reklamation laufen hab und sie damit weiter arbeiten sollen. Hoffe das war alles ok so? Bekomme ich dann den Differenzbetrag ganz einfach per Mail mitgeteilt?
> 
> beste Grüße



Perfekt! Ja, du bekommst bescheid wenn deine RMA bearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. Februar 2011)

*Aquatuning on the road*

„Aquatuning unterwegs“ ist eine neue Idee für ein Konzept, welches mit unserem Mitarbeiter Jan Osty nun nach und nach umgesetzt wird. Die ersten Events sind Ende letzten Jahres so gut angekommen, dass wir für dieses Jahr die Idee weiter ausbauen möchten. Mindestens 1x im Monat ist unser Kollege irgendwo in Deutschland unterwegs, um auch Sie zu treffen. Die ersten Termine für dieses Jahr stehen schon! Die Termine wurden mit verschiedenen Lanparties in Verbindung gebracht, auf denen wir auch einige Features untergebracht haben, die es so sonst bestimmt nicht gegeben hätte. Vielleicht sind wir ja auch demnächst bei Ihnen! Wo wir überall sind ist *hier bei Events unter Facebook oder hier im Aquatuning-Forum genauer zu ersehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaoswave (27. Februar 2011)

Moin Wassermann,
kannst du mir sagen wann ihr die ersten Fullcover für die GTX560Ti reinbekommt?
MfG Chaoswave


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Februar 2011)

Nochmal ne Rückmeldung meinerseits - lief alles super. Hatte den neuen Kühler nach nicht einmal 48h in den Händen, und bei der FAG-Abwicklung hab ich ~90% des Neupreises erstattet bekommen, besten Dank


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen!



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Rückmeldung meinerseits - lief alles super. Hatte den neuen Kühler nach nicht einmal 48h in den Händen, und bei der FAG-Abwicklung hab ich ~90% des Neupreises erstattet bekommen, besten Dank


 
Ja, dann war irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung damit das wir den Kühler nicht mehr als Neuware verkaufen können.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. März 2011)

*Neuer Hersteller „Lamptron“ bei Aquatuning gelistet*


Lamptron ist nun schon kein ganz Unbekannter mehr in Szene. Gerade die Lüftersteuerungen sehen nicht nur sehr ansprechend aus, sie haben auch in ihren Funktionen vielerlei Raffinessen zu bieten. Nun hat jeder einen anderen Geschmack und auch andere Anforderungen an seine persönliche Lüftersteuerung. Daher haben wir nun eine Vielzahl von Artikeln von Lamptron aufgenommen, um ein möglichst breites Spektrum abzudecken. Was diese neuen Artikel alles können, ist hier zu erfahren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. März 2011)

Hiho liebe Community!

Bin ab morgen Mittwoch dem 2.3.2011 die ganze Woche auf der Cebit, als kann ich den Support an dieser Stelle erst ab Montag dem 7.3.2011 wieder übernehmen.

Da ich schon immer euer Sprachrohr von und für Aquatuning wahr, möchte ich ungern meine Aufgabe in diesem Bereich an jemanden anders übergeben.

Daher, wenn etwas wichtiges mit euren Bestellungen ist, schreibt an a.klassen@aquatuning.de

Wenn es schnell gehen soll, ruft eben einmal durch: 05205 99198 0

Ansonsten ist unser Support auch unter info@aquatuning.de  zu erreichen oder auch per ICQ: 631150711.

Hier noch mal unsere Gesprächszeiten:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Telefonkontakt

Bis nächste Woche dann wieder hier an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Klutten (9. März 2011)

Hi Christian.

Ich habe gerade eine Bestellung in der Pipeline und eine kurze Frage. Ihr habt einen gebrauchten Cape Cora im Angebot, bei dem ich gerne wüsste, ob die Eloxalschicht irgendwelche Kratzer aufweist. Die angegebenen Undichtigkeiten sind mir unwichtig, da er umgebaut werden soll - Kratzer mag ich jedoch überhaupt nicht.

PS: Die restlichen Wasserkühler aus dem Printartikel sind verpackt und gehen am Montag an euch raus. Die sind etwas in Vergessenheit geraten, nachdem ich beruflich so viel um die Ohren hatte.


----------



## F!ghter (10. März 2011)

Moin christian
mal ne frage icj liebäugle zur zeit mit ner 6990...
wann kommt n der aqzuagratix dazu raus????
mfg
fighter


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. März 2011)

Ich tippe auf einen Monat nach erscheinen der HD6990.


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. März 2011)

Hi Christian,

kannst du mal bei Bestellung 123239 reinschauen, ob da alles mit "reingerutscht" ist, einige Artikel sind jetzt nicht mehr verfügbar und der Status hat sich jetzt auch ne Weile nicht geändert. Als ich bestellt hab war eigentlich alles grün, wollt es schnell da haben deswegen hab ich von Anfang an nicht verfügbares draußen gelassen.

grüße

Edit: Kann es sein, dass der AGB jetzt alles rauszögert?^^

Nebenbei - kannst du mal in Erfahrung bringen, ob Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 16/10mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") XSPC 16/10mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") 62405 wirklich schwarz verchromt (Beschreibung) oder schwarz vernickelt (Bild) sind? Bei Feser hab ich nicht wirklich was gefunden.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. März 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe Community!

Nach noch einer zusätzlichen Woche Krankheit in der ich schön das heimische Bett gehütet habe, bin ich nun endlich wieder am start und in gewohnter Frische für euch erreichbar!




Klutten schrieb:


> Hi Christian.
> 
> Ich habe gerade eine Bestellung in der Pipeline und eine kurze Frage. Ihr habt einen gebrauchten Cape Cora im Angebot, bei dem ich gerne wüsste, ob die Eloxalschicht irgendwelche Kratzer aufweist. Die angegebenen Undichtigkeiten sind mir unwichtig, da er umgebaut werden soll - Kratzer mag ich jedoch überhaupt nicht.



Hi Chris!

Bisher ist hier leider nichts zu finden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Gebrauchte Ware

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail oder SMS senden lassen wenn B-Ware ins Angebot kommt.



Klutten schrieb:


> PS: Die restlichen Wasserkühler aus dem Printartikel sind verpackt und gehen am Montag an euch raus. Die sind etwas in Vergessenheit geraten, nachdem ich beruflich so viel um die Ohren hatte.



Jo, liegt schon auf meinem Tisch, dank dir!



F!ghter schrieb:


> Moin christian
> mal ne frage icj liebäugle zur zeit mit ner 6990...
> wann kommt n der aqzuagratix dazu raus????
> mfg
> fighter



Denke auch Anfang April frühestens. EK ist auch schon an einer Kühlerentwicklung, die sollten ebenfall ziemlich schnell fertig sein was die Produktion betrifft.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> kannst du mal bei Bestellung 123239 reinschauen, ob da alles mit "reingerutscht" ist, einige Artikel sind jetzt nicht mehr verfügbar und der Status hat sich jetzt auch ne Weile nicht geändert. Als ich bestellt hab war eigentlich alles grün, wollt es schnell da haben deswegen hab ich von Anfang an nicht verfügbares draußen gelassen.
> 
> ...



Genau, der AGB lässt das versenden deiner Bestellung verzögern, alles andere ist Lagernd. Was machen wir? Eine kostenlose Teillieferung kann ich dir anbieten?



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Nebenbei - kannst du mal in Erfahrung bringen, ob Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 16/10mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") XSPC 16/10mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") 62405 wirklich schwarz verchromt (Beschreibung) oder schwarz vernickelt (Bild) sind? Bei Feser hab ich nicht wirklich was gefunden.



Klaut Hersteller sind die verchromt… Allerdings sind die Bilder nicht ganz farbecht. Die sehen fast so aus von der Farbe her wie unsere black nickel. Wir machen mal neue Bilder, kommen die Tage online, dann habt ihr eine perfekte optische Aussage wie die Anschlüsse wirklich sind.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. März 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Community!
> 
> Nach noch einer zusätzlichen Woche Krankheit in der ich schön das heimische Bett gehütet habe, bin ich nun endlich wieder am start und in gewohnter Frische für euch erreichbar!



Schon gewundert, aber genesen ist wichtig. Klasse, dass du wieder da bist 




Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hi Chris!
> 
> Bisher ist hier leider nichts zu finden:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Gebrauchte Ware
> ...



Ich glaube er meint den hier, oder? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - B-Ware Alphacool Cape Cora HF 642 Konvekt schwarz 9901131



Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Genau, der AGB lässt das versenden deiner Bestellung verzögern, alles andere ist Lagernd. Was machen wir? Eine kostenlose Teillieferung kann ich dir anbieten?



Du bist der Beste  Liebend gern.



Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Klaut Hersteller sind die verchromt… Allerdings sind die Bilder nicht ganz farbecht. Die sehen fast so aus von der Farbe her wie unsere black nickel. Wir machen mal neue Bilder, kommen die Tage online, dann habt ihr eine perfekte optische Aussage wie die Anschlüsse wirklich sind.



Wäre top. Wenn die wirklich schön verchromt sind, bekommt ihr bald wieder Geld


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. März 2011)

Hallo!



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint den hier, oder? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - B-Ware Alphacool Cape Cora HF 642 Konvekt schwarz 9901131



Kratzer sind keine dran wurde mir gesagt, also von der Optik her TOP, nur das halt die T-Einsätze nicht 100% an den Röhren abdichten, das ist das Hauptproblem.



@Bestellung
Es geht heute alles auf die Reise zu dir.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. März 2011)

*Aquatuning und Bitspower arbeiten wieder zusammen*

Nach einer langen Pause der Zusammenarbeit, nach zähen und anstrengenden Verhandlungen, können wir nun  verkünden: Aquatuning listet Bitspower Artikel! Der Preis war eines der Hauptargumente, weswegen wir beiden Größen in der Wasserkühlungszene nicht zusammengefunden haben. Aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt! Wir wurden uns nun einig, und die Kunden können sich freuen. Günstiger als vorher, bietet hier Europas größter Wasserkühlungsvollsortimenter die ersten Anschlüsse ab Lager an und es wird noch viel mehr kommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (19. März 2011)

Hi Wassermann,
ich wil gerade bei euch einen Aquqcomputer Filter bestellen und sehe, dass man sich garnicht mehr als Gast anmelden kann. Warum wurde diese Möglichkleit entfernt?

Gruß DerMarodeur


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. März 2011)

Guten Morgen!



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann,
> ich wil gerade bei euch einen Aquqcomputer Filter bestellen und sehe, dass man sich garnicht mehr als Gast anmelden kann. Warum wurde diese Möglichkleit entfernt?
> 
> Gruß DerMarodeur


 
Verstehe ich nicht ganz, man kann doch ganz normal als Gast bestellen!? Oder was meinst du genau?


----------



## ATB (21. März 2011)

Komisch!

Heute ist der Button wieder da! Am Samstag fehlte die Funktion "Als Gast bestellen". Hat sich ja jetzt geklärt. Entschuldige bitte die Unanehmlichkeit.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. März 2011)

Guten Morgen!



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Komisch!
> 
> Heute ist der Button wieder da! Am Samstag fehlte die Funktion "Als Gast bestellen". Hat sich ja jetzt geklärt. Entschuldige bitte die Unanehmlichkeit.


 
Kein Problem, dafür bin ich ja da


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. März 2011)

*FrozenQ AGBs jetzt bei Aquatuning erhältlich*

Das Design, die Einmaligkeit der Behälter hat uns keine Ruhe gelassen, diese Behälter gehören in europäische Rechner! Um unseren Leitfaden „Wasserkühlungsvollsortimenter“ alle Ehre zu machen, führt kein Weg dran vorbei, wir brauchen diese Behälter in unserem Sortiment. Gesagt, getan und hier sind sie! Schöner und in nie dagewesener Vielfalt sind diese AGBs wie gewohnt bald als Lagerware nun bei Aquatuning erhältlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. März 2011)

@ Wasserman@AT

Hi,
ich hab am 13.03 bei euch den Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT gekauft.
Hab den dieses Wochenende eingebaut und alles lief wunderbar.
Heute seh ich so komische "Kratzer" und dachte mmmhhh wo kommen die denn her
Tja, genauer angeschaut und gesehen das es Risse sind
Nach dem ausbauen bemerkte ich das diese zum Glück nur außen sind, also der AGB noch dicht ist, weshalb mein PC momentan wieder mit im läuft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Risse sind an 2 Seiten; genau gegenüber. 

Für mich sind das eindeutig Risse die durch eine zu hohe Oberflächenspannung entstanden sind.
Also Materialfehler, anscheinend ist das Rohr außen nach dem gießen oder spritzen zu schnell abgekühlt. (keine Ahnung wie die genau Hergestellt werden)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lange rede kurzer Sinn, wann bekomme ich einen neuen von euch 
Bestellnummer: 124052

MfG Martin


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. März 2011)

Hallo!

Am besten du schickst das direkt an unsere Reklamationsabteilung noch einmal. Die Kollegin Frau Weiss ist da der perfekt Ansprechpartner für dich: h.weiss@aquatuning.de die wird dich bei dem Reklamationsablauf von A-Z betreuen.


----------



## b0s (24. März 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich würde gerne wissen ob ihr vom Phobya G-Changer 240 ( Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 240 Phobya G-Changer 240 35152 ) der ja silberne Seitenteile hat auch die neuere Revision ganz in schwarz im Angebot habt. Im Shop find ich sie nämlich nicht. Bei kurzer Netzrecherche sogar nichtmal im www. Ist ausgerechnet der 240er etwas gar nicht in erneuerter Rev. 1.2 erschienen?

MfG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. März 2011)

Hallo b0s!

Es gab und gibt diese. Im Moment sind die allerdings offline, da diese erst im Mai wieder reinkommen.


----------



## b0s (25. März 2011)

Besten Dank für die Info!

Das macht mir das Leben natürlich schwer, weil ich mich jetzt zwischen 2 Monaten Wartezeit und Wahl eines anderen Radiators entscheiden muss. Mal schaun.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. März 2011)

Sorry, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen...


----------



## kuki122 (27. März 2011)

Irgendwas stimmt bei dem Preis nicht, oder? 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - FrozenQ Liquid Fusion Reservoir - Amber FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Series 250mm - Amber 45193


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. März 2011)

Hallo kuki122!

Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis, habe den Preis nachgearbeitet.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. März 2011)

*Neue Phobyalüfter bei Aquatuning erhältlich*

Stillstand bedeutet Rückschritt sagt man, und so entwickeln sich die Marke Phobya und ihre Lüfter auch immer weiter. Die neuste Generation hat neben extrem fortschrittlichem Lager und Flügeltechnik auch optisch neue Highlights zu bieten: Der neue 120mm Lüfter ist mit verschiedenfarbigen Flügelblättern ausgestattet, welche mit roten LEDs die Optik nochmals unterstreichen. Der transparent schwarze 140mm-Lüfter überzeugt mit seinem zeitlosen Design und den blauen LEDs. Mehr Details zu den Lüftern sind hier zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atze (31. März 2011)

Hallo Wassermann.

Kannst du mir evtl genaueres zur Verfügbarkeit von Art.nr. 14465 sagen, sprich wann es wieder lieferbar sein könnte? 
Kommende Woche reiße ich meine Wasserkühlung sowieso auseinander da ich das Board (auf B3) tausche, dabei hätte ich eigentlich vor das neue Brett gleich mit dem Kühler zu bestücken. Kannst du schon abschätzen wie hoch meine Chancen stehen bei einer Bestellung noch heute bis ende nächster Woche so einen Kühler zu haben?

Danke in vorraus, MfG atze


----------



## Wassermann@AT (31. März 2011)

Hallo atze!

Laut Mips sollen die Kühler aus diesem Set mit der nächsten Lieferung kommen. Diese haben wir heute erwartet. Nun hin und wieder kann sich die Lieferzeit auch etwas Verzögern, mit etwas Glück kommen sie morgen schon.

Ansonsten etwas 100%iges kann ich leider nicht sagen, sorry.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. April 2011)

*Neue Radiatorschablonen zum Download*

DVor längerer Zeit haben wir von Aquatuning einmal angefangen Schablonen für bestimmte  Radiatoren zum Ausmessen oder Ausschneiden, zum Download anzubieten. Dies kam so gut an, dass wird die Downloadlinks stetig erweiterten. Nun ist es wieder soweit und wir bieten 3 weitere Radiatorschablonen an: Für die 4x140mm Radiatoren und den beliebten 1080 Nova und Xtreme 200 Wärmetauscher aus dem Hause Phobya. Ein komplette Übersicht über alle Schablonen ist hier zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flotrin (7. April 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

habe bei euch diese nArtikel (unter anderem) bestellt.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - mod/smart SATA Power Connector 90 16Pin Stecker - Schwarz mod/smart SATA Power Connector 90 16Pin Stecker - Schwarz 82299

Jetzt meine Frage. SInd da die Kabel belegungen aufgedruckt? woher weiß ich welche "Klinge" 5V 12V Masse ist?

Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. April 2011)

Hallo!

Das Montagebeispiel hilft denke ich ein Stück.

Ansonsten:
http://h-4.abload.de/img/molex_stecker_anleitun3pcp.png
oder
http://www.tweakpc.de/gallery/data/554/medium/Zeichnung1.jpg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (7. April 2011)

*Silentliebhaber aufgepasst*


Wer seinen Computer mit Wasser kühlt möchte, strebt oft nicht nur ein Senken der Temperaturen an, sondern auch eine deutliche Reduktion der Geräuschemissionen. Der Einsatz der Wasserkühlung ist immer schon ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung, doch mit ein wenig Arbeit lässt sich noch das „I-Tüpfelchen“ aufsetzen. Die Rede ist von Gehäusedämmatten. Zu diesem Thema hat auch unser Partner „Motowa10“ bei YouTube ein interessantes Video erstellt. Noch außführlicher hat der forenbekannte User „Nobody“ sich des Themas angenommen. Was er herausgefunden hat lässt sich bei PCGH nachlesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumpi (8. April 2011)

Hallo Wassermann

Auf eurer Page wird man auf die GTX 590 verlinkt (unter Kompatiblitätsliste) wenn man einen Kühler für die GTX 580 3GB erwerben möchte !

Das es sich bei dem EK Product um den Kühler zur GTX 580 3GB Karte handelt, kann man ebenfalls kaum raus lesen.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC5X0 GTX GW - Acetal + Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC5X0 GTX GW - Acetal + Nickel 12456

Könnte beim Verkauf hinderlich werden


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. April 2011)

hi!

Kurze Frage: ist dieser Koolance.Kühler nun für Sockel AM3 oder für 775?

Wenn ich in der Übersicht suche, steht er unter Sockel AM3.
Klicke ich ihn direkt an, ist er unter denen für Sockel 775 gelistet, bei der Kompatabilität steht der AM 3 aber wieder drin.

Bin da ein wenig verwirrt.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. April 2011)

Guten Morgen!

@Pumpi
Danke für den Hinweis, habe die Verliknung nachgebessert.

@Schienenbruch
Dieser Kühler hat Halterungen für beide Sockeltypen im Lieferumfang. Das er dich wenn du den Artikel direkt anklickst auf einer Oberkathegorie verlinkt wirst, hat was mit unserem Shopsystem zu tun und lässt sich im Moment nicht ändern. Unser Admin hat dieses schon auf seiner ToDo Liste stehen, aber da sind so viele andere Sachen noch drauf, das Problem wird erst später angegangen…


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. April 2011)

Hi!

Danke - wenn er passt, ist's gut.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## New-Bee (12. April 2011)

Moin,

wenn ich meine HPPS Plus ohne den AGB betreiben will und einen externen installieren möchte, was brauche ich dann auf der Pumpe für einen Aufsatz?

Gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. April 2011)

Hallo New-Bee!

Einen Ein- und Auslass für eine Eheim 1046, dann kommst du auf die altbekannten 1/4Zoll Gewinde in denen du deine Anschlüsse schrauben kannst.

Beispiel dieses Set:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 - sechseck Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 - sechseck 52153

Unsere komplette Auswahl:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Pumpenadapter


----------



## New-Bee (12. April 2011)

Dankeschön.
Das Teil hier stecke ich also vorne in die Pumpe, wo vorer der AGB drauf saß:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 52003


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. April 2011)

Ganz genau


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. April 2011)

*Phobyas erstes Mousepad nun erhältlich*

Wer Phobya Produkte besitzt, der weiß, dass stets neue Konzepte erarbeitet werden und so die Einmaligkeit gewahrt wird. Die Identifikation mit dem Hobby ist im Wasserkühlungssektor stark ausgeprägt, daher hat Phobya nun das erste Mousepad herausgebracht. Die Oberfläche ist für maximalen Komfort mit Stoff bezogen und damit auch bei längerer Benutzung stets angenehm. Das Mousepad ist preisgünstig, robust und mit dem Phobya Avatar bedruckt. Greifen Sie jetzt hier zu!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (12. April 2011)

Wann habt ihr denn die 16/10er Kompakt Schraubtüllen im Set wieder da? In Black Nickel!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. April 2011)

Tjoa, die haben sie uns leider beim letzten mal falsch geliefert... Im Moment steht Juli drin. Mehr weiß ich im auch nicht.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. April 2011)

*Alphacools neue Anschlüsse ab Lager erhältlich*

Es gibt mal wieder einen Schub in der Wasserkühlungsszene, einen ganzen Schwung neuer Anschlüsse! Schwarz, verkupfert und spiegelnd chromglänzend sind die neuen Anschlüsse aus dem Hause Alphacool erhältlich. Das wunderbare an diesen neuen Oberflächen ist, dass nicht einige wenige Anschlüsse entwickelt wurden, nein, es wurde an alles gedacht, um sein System einheitlich in Szene zu setzen! Verbinder, Muffen, Verteiler, Winkel und und und … Hier geht es zur kompletten Alpahcoolanschlussübersicht! Einen ersten Eindruck in Videoform der Anschlüsse vermittelt das Bastelorakel „Bundymania“ hier bei Youtube.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (14. April 2011)

Hallo, 
wäre es möglich die Bestellung (Bestellnummer :126955) aufgeteilt zu verschicken?
Auf den Radiatorstand kann ich zwar warten aber auf die anderen Teile nicht


----------



## devon (14. April 2011)

Hi,
habt ihr schon Aquaeros 5.0 bekommen und diese auch schon verschickt oder bisher noch keine bekommen? Ich will des ding endlich haben^^


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. April 2011)

Guten Morgen!



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wäre es möglich die Bestellung (Bestellnummer :126955) aufgeteilt zu verschicken?
> Auf den Radiatorstand kann ich zwar warten aber auf die anderen Teile nicht



Ich habe eine Teillieferung veranlasst, deine Bestellung geht heute auf die Reise zu dir und könnte morgen schon bei dir sein.



devon schrieb:


> Hi,
> habt ihr schon Aquaeros 5.0 bekommen und diese auch schon verschickt oder bisher noch keine bekommen? Ich will des ding endlich haben^^



Wir eine Handvoll pro bekommen, aber die sind schon an die ersten Kunde versendet wurden. Hoffen das heute noch einige reinkommen.

Laut Aquacomputer kommen jetzt regelmäßig alle paar Tage welche rein und dein Aquaero wird bestimmt auch bald dabei sein.


----------



## p00nage (18. April 2011)

Hallo Wassermann, wie sieht es mit meiner Bestellung  AB-Nr. 2167616 aus? Da die AQ5 LT wohl noch etwas auf sich warten lässt und der Boxed fürn 2600k nicht das wahre ist zumindest bei F@H. Könnte man hier auch eine Teillieferung veranlassen, falls nicht schon geschehen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. April 2011)

Hiho!

Schicken dir heute alles raus was Lagernd ist. Wenn das Aquaero da ist, schicken wir dir das kostenlos nach.


----------



## Mindfuck (19. April 2011)

Hallo,
mein aquaero 5 ist heute gekommen. Leider erkennt die Software das Gerät nicht.. ausserdem zeigt er mir manchmal die Drehzahl des Lüfters nicht an ... was kann das sein?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. April 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Mindfuck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein aquaero 5 ist heute gekommen. Leider erkennt die Software das Gerät nicht.. ausserdem zeigt er mir manchmal die Drehzahl des Lüfters nicht an ... was kann das sein?



Leider bin ich was das neue Aquaero betrifft noch nciht ganz so fitt. Daher möchte ich dich auf den Mitarbeiter von Aquacomputer hier im Forum verweisen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/47359-shoggy.html
Der kann dir mit Sicherheit weiterhelfen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. April 2011)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein aquaero 5 ist heute gekommen. Leider erkennt die Software das Gerät nicht..


Das liegt daran das die neue aquasuite 2012 noch nicht fertig ist und die alte aquasuite das AE5 nicht erkennt.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (21. April 2011)

*Osteraktion: Heiße Rabatte bei Aquatuning (22.04. bis 01.05.2011)*

Wir von Aquatuning freuen uns die erste gemeinsame Rabattaktion mit PCGH bekannt geben zu können! Wer also kräftig spären möchte, einfach hier klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p00nage (26. April 2011)

Ist meine PN nicht angekommen weil heut früh keine Antwort kam ?

mfg Flo


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. April 2011)

Hiho!



p00nage schrieb:


> Ist meine PN nicht angekommen weil heut früh keine Antwort kam ?
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Hui, habe ich heute morgen irgendwie vergessen zu gucken... Melde mcih gleich per PN.


----------



## plichi (26. April 2011)

hallo,

ich habe eben voller freunde meine erste wakübestellung rausgeschickt (Bestellnummer: 127959):

1. aber wie es so ist mit der vorfreunde habe ich doch echt vergessen den pcgh-aquatuning 10% rabattcode einzugeben      
gibts da irgendwie ne chance des geradezubügeln  

2. fällt mir mir jetzt noch ein: ist in der Laing Pumpe (49064) ein atx überbrückungsstecker zum befüllen dabei?? falls nicht... *hust* könnte man den noch hinzunehmen, oder verrechnen??

hoffe irgendwie kann man noch was machen 

danke und gruß


----------



## King_Sony (27. April 2011)

Hi,

was ist denn der Flacheste(also von der Höhe her) CPU Kühler den ihr habt? Leider stehen bei den Wenigsten Maße dabei 

LG Sony


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. April 2011)

Guten Morgen!



plichi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich habe eben voller freunde meine erste wakübestellung rausgeschickt (Bestellnummer: 127959):
> 
> ...



Deine Bestellung ist noch hier. So konnte ich den Rabatt noch eintragen und den ATX Stecker, ich habe jetzt einfach mal den in schwarz genommen, mit reingepackt.

Nun, was machen wir mit der Überzahlung?



King_Sony schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was ist denn der Flacheste(also von der Höhe her) CPU Kühler den ihr habt? Leider stehen bei den Wenigsten Maße dabei
> 
> LG Sony



Die flachsten CPU Kühler sind aus dem Hause Zern:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Intel Sockel 1366
Danach kommen Phobya:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Intel Sockel 1366
und Ybris:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Intel Sockel 1366
von den Könglichen sind EK die flachsten:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Intel Sockel 1366

Das große Problem was ich sehe sind die Befestigungen, meist gucken die Schrauben mit den Federn und Muttern 2-3com über den Kühler drüberweg,


----------



## King_Sony (27. April 2011)

Hi,
danke für die Schnelle Antwort. Sind die Schrauben dann höher als die Tüllen(wenn man L-Tüllen verwendet)?

LG Sony


----------



## plichi (27. April 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Deine Bestellung ist noch hier. So konnte ich den Rabatt noch eintragen und den ATX Stecker, ich habe jetzt einfach mal den in schwarz genommen, mit reingepackt.
> 
> Nun, was machen wir mit der Überzahlung?



Danke danke danke
und ja die farbe ist ja völlig schnurz..

wegen dem rest: würde überweisen gehen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. April 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für die Schnelle Antwort. Sind die Schrauben dann höher als die Tüllen(wenn man L-Tüllen verwendet)?
> 
> LG Sony



Die sind in der Regel zwischen 40-50mm lang. Richtig schön kurz sind die neuen EK Easy Mount Syteme:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-CPU Easy Mount HF - Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-CPU Easy Mount HF - Nickel 16182
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-CPU Easy Mount HF - Black EK Water Blocks EK-CPU Easy Mount HF - Black 16183


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. April 2011)

plichi schrieb:


> wegen dem rest: würde überweisen gehen?



Das geht, leite ich an die Buchhaltung weiter.

Edit: wird per PayPal erstattet dann.


----------



## plichi (27. April 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Das geht, leite ich an die Buchhaltung weiter.
> 
> Edit: wird per PayPal erstattet dann.



Viieeelen Dank..super Sache 

jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt wo ich weitere wakübestellungen tätige, wenn ich mal wieder was brauche


----------



## King_Sony (27. April 2011)

Hi,

danke dir. Das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Nur bräuchte ich evtl. noch konkrete Zahlen. CPU-Kühler +L-Tülle wäre super(also die Gesamthöhe).

LG Sony


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. April 2011)

King_Sony schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke dir. Das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Nur bräuchte ich evtl. noch konkrete Zahlen. CPU-Kühler +L-Tülle wäre super(also die Gesamthöhe).
> 
> LG Sony



Was für eine Höhe kannst denn max haben? Hast du hier eine bestimmte vorliebe?

Welche Schlauchgröße bzw. Anschlüsse hast dir ausgeguckt?


----------



## King_Sony (27. April 2011)

Hi,
hier eine kleine Skizze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorlieben/Wünsche eig. nicht. Hauptsache es passt


----------



## Chrisinger (27. April 2011)

Hi,
ich hätte mal eine Frage zum AE5 LT. Auf der Hompage steht ein Liefertermin vom 29.4. Wollte nur kurz fragen ob dieser Termin realistisch ist oder ob er sich noch weiter nach hinten verschieben wird. Würde diese Woche nämlich noch ganz gern eine Bestellung aufgeben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2011)

@king-Sony:
Die einfachste Lösung für minimale Höhe dürfte wohl so aussehen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF - Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF - Acetal 11104
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, müsste der Aufbau ähnlich genug zum CPU-HF sein, um dessen Halterungen nutzen zu können.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. April 2011)

@King_Sony:
Irgendwie fehlen mir ein paar Maasangaben in der Zeichnung!?

…Die Idee von ruyven_macaran ist hier wirklich nicht schlecht!


@Chrisinger
Es sind heute wieder eine Handvoll gekommen, es werden zur Zeit erst die Kunden beliefert die Ende Februar bestellt haben, es dauert noch ein wenig bis du beliefert werden kannst, da die AE5 nur kleckerweise ankommen.

Es wird bei der Lieferung keiner bevorzugt, wer zuerst bestellt/gezahlt hat, wird auch als erstes beliefert, immer schön der Reihe nach.


----------



## King_Sony (27. April 2011)

Hi,

ich denke mit Ruyven_macaran's Lösung bin ich am besten bedient 

Leider geht der Link zu den Abmessungen auf eurer HP nicht: 
http://81.90.180.2/ekwaterblocks/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3831109805015.pdf.

LG Sony


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. April 2011)

Hier einmal der link zu den Abmessungen:
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/EK-PSS/EK-PSS-3831109805015.pdf

Werde ich im Shop nachbessern.


----------



## King_Sony (27. April 2011)

Hi,
ich werde noch Mal nachmessen(wenn die Karte da ist), aber ich glaube mit dem Kühler geht das leider nicht da er zu hoch ist. Hier Mal mit Sketchup(mit Flachem Kühler):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Erklärung: Das Case ist 6,5cm hoch, die Grafikkarte 3,5(und wenn es blöd läuft, stoßt sie am MB an.

LG Sony


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. April 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hätte mal eine Frage zum AE5 LT. Auf der Hompage steht ein Liefertermin vom 29.4. Wollte nur kurz fragen ob dieser Termin realistisch ist oder ob er sich noch weiter nach hinten verschieben wird. Würde diese Woche nämlich noch ganz gern eine Bestellung aufgeben


Das kann noch was dauern. Die LT's werden erst mit der Aquasuite 2012 ausgelifert. Vor Mitte/Ende Mai wird das wahrscheinlich nix. 

PS: Für dich wäre ja schon fast die Pfingstaktion interesant.


----------



## Chrisinger (27. April 2011)

Naja hab heut trotzdem bestell, wird sich zeigen wie die Lieferbarkeit ist. Die Pfingstaktion werde ich aber trotzdem auch in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. April 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Chrisinger schrieb:


> Naja hab heut trotzdem bestell, wird sich zeigen wie die Lieferbarkeit ist. Die Pfingstaktion werde ich aber trotzdem auch in Anspruch nehmen


 
Das klingt doch sehr gut! Vorsbestellen ist auf alle Fälle ein guter Weg in nächster Zeit ein Lieferung abzubekommen.


----------



## Chrisinger (28. April 2011)

Hi,
kannst du dann eine Teillieferung veranlassen? 
Bestellung (Nr.: 128012)

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. April 2011)

Hallo Chris!



Chrisinger schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst du dann eine Teillieferung veranlassen?
> Bestellung (Nr.: 128012)
> 
> ...


 
Eine kostenlose Teillieferung kann ich erst ab einem Warenwert von 200€ veranlassen. In deinem Fall kann ich alles in den Versand geben was da ist, aber für die Nachlieferung fallen dann noch einmal Versandkosten von 3,49€ an.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. April 2011)

*Wasserkühlung im Rennsport?*

Natürlich, denn jeder weiß, Wasser kühlt besser als reine Luft. Das weiß auch unser neuer Partner, das WHZ-Racingteam. Dieses Team ist ein reines Studententeam von der Westsächsischen Hochschule Zwickau. Die weltweit vertretene Konkurrenz ist natürlich auch nicht ohne! Aber das WHZ Team hat seit der Gründung 2006 schon einige Erfolge zu verbuchen. Dieses Jahr sind schon einige Termine eingeplant, die im Rennsport einfach Pflicht sind. In Deutschland bekannt sein sollte die Strecke Hockenheim, aber auch der Michigan International Speedway oder Silverstone stehen auf dem Programm. Wir von Aquatuning wünschen viel Erfolg bei den Rennen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bu11et (29. April 2011)

Hallo, hab da ne kurze Frage zum GPUX³ (GTX 570) von Watercool. Hab dem zusammen mit ner HPPS+ vor kurzem bestellt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren beide Teile verfügbar. deshalb hatte ich mich gewundert, warum noch keine Versandbestätigung kamm. Hab jetzt noch mal nachgeschaut und es steht der 6.5.2011 als vorrausichtlicher Liefertermin . Das steht aber nicht zu 100% fest oder doch?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. April 2011)

Hiho Jefim!

Kannst du mir einmal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer geben, dann gucke ich mal in deiner Order rein, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen.


----------



## Bu11et (29. April 2011)

Habs einfach mal aus der Mail kopiert:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Zahlungsmethode:* PayPal Express
*Bestellung Nr:* 127809
*Bestelldatum:* Montag, 25. April 2011
*Kundennummer:* 45219[/FONT]


----------



## Chrisinger (29. April 2011)

Ok geht klar.
Kannst du dann noch die Verschlussschraube dazu packen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll - gerndelt - Hochprofil - black nickel Phobya Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll - gerndelt - Hochprofil - black nickel 68127

Musst mir dann nur noch sagen wie es mit der Nachbezahlung läuft


----------



## HAWX (30. April 2011)

Hab gestern um 16 Uhr bei Aquatuning das erste mal bestellt. Ich habe den normalen Versand gewaehlt und ich weiss nicht wie das moeglich ist das Paket ist laut Sendungsverfolgung schon im Lieferwagen auf dem Weg zu mir Top Wie schafft ihr und Dhl das? Bei normalem Versand eine Lieferung unter 24 Stunden zum Kunden zu bringen?
Edit: Jetzt ist das Paket wirklich da also 22 Stunden nach Bestellung


----------



## <BaSh> (30. April 2011)

*@Wasserman@AT
*Habe heute meinen Radihalter geliefert bekommen ( Bestellnummer : [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]126955) 
Jedoch kam nach dem auspacken eine Rechnung zum Vorschein die nicht an mich addresiert war ( Rechnungsnummer : 9749041). Ist die 3te Seite der Rechnung.
Was soll ich jetzt damit machen?[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Jefim schrieb:


> Habs einfach mal aus der Mail kopiert:
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Zahlungsmethode:* PayPal Express
> *Bestellung Nr:* 127809
> ...



Wie ich sehe war bei der ersten Bestellungen kein Zahlungseingang verbucht. Du hast ja schon nachbestellt, bei dieser Order hat alles geklappt und diese ist schon in der Versandabteilung. Die alte Bestellung habe ich storniert.




Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ok geht klar.
> Kannst du dann noch die Verschlussschraube dazu packen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll - gerndelt - Hochprofil - black nickel Phobya Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll - gerndelt - Hochprofil - black nickel 68127
> 
> Musst mir dann nur noch sagen wie es mit der Nachbezahlung läuft



Ich habe die Verschlussschraube in deine Bestellung hinzugepackt, brauchst nichts mehr nachzahlen.




HAWX schrieb:


> Hab gestern um 16 Uhr bei Aquatuning das erste mal bestellt. Ich habe den normalen Versand gewaehlt und ich weiss nicht wie das moeglich ist das Paket ist laut Sendungsverfolgung schon im Lieferwagen auf dem Weg zu mir Top Wie schafft ihr und Dhl das? Bei normalem Versand eine Lieferung unter 24 Stunden zum Kunden zu bringen?
> Edit: Jetzt ist das Paket wirklich da also 22 Stunden nach Bestellung



Gute Verträge, optimaler Arbeitsablauf. 

Freut mich dein Lob zu lesen, werde das mal an unser Team weiterleiten, gibt Schwung an einem Montagmorgen! 




<BaSh> schrieb:


> *@Wasserman@AT
> *Habe heute meinen Radihalter geliefert bekommen ( Bestellnummer : [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]126955)
> Jedoch kam nach dem auspacken eine Rechnung zum Vorschein die nicht an mich addresiert war ( Rechnungsnummer : 9749041). Ist die 3te Seite der Rechnung.
> Was soll ich jetzt damit machen?[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT]*



Die Rechnung einfach vernichten, der andere Kunde wurde informiert. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Special_Flo (2. Mai 2011)

Hy Wassermann,
Ich habe eine kurze Frage.
Passen die EK Backplates für die 5850 auf die Sapphire 5850 Extreme?

mfg Flo


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo!



Special_Flo schrieb:


> Hy Wassermann,
> Ich habe eine kurze Frage.
> Passen die EK Backplates für die 5850 auf die Sapphire 5850 Extreme?
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Es gibt einige 5850 Modelle von Sapphire.

Gibt mal hier 5850 ein: CoolingConfigurator.com dort weden die Modelle aufgez4eigt. Überall wie die EK Fullcover passen, passt auch die Backplate.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Sehr gut, so geht das immer am schnellsten.


----------



## Bu11et (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo, hab grad noch mal meine Mails gecheckt und war über die Stornierung etwas verblüft . Kann es sein, dass ich die selben Sachen ausversehen zwei mal bestellt hab? Damit würde sich auch erklären, warum ich die die Emails doppelt bekommen habe .
Dachte eigentlich, dass ich per Paypal alles sofort bezahlt habe . Aber jetzt ist doch das Geld da oder nicht? Also alles soweit in Ordnung oder?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Mai 2011)

Ja, es wurde 2x bestellt. Für eine Bestellung wurde der Zahlungseingang verbucht, die andere habe ich storniert. Läuft also alles!


----------



## Bu11et (2. Mai 2011)

Ok dann ging das wohl auf meine Kappe . Danke für die Info.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Mai 2011)

Kein Problem, viel Spaß bei basteln.


----------



## Bu11et (3. Mai 2011)

Hab noch mal ne Frage: unzwar hab ich da ein Teil vergessen mitzubestellen . Kann ich den Adapter in Bielefeld abholen? Wie ist das dann mit den versandkosten? Habe jetzt wieder per Paypal bezahlt.


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Mai 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klappt das mit der Teillieferung jetzt auch?
Danke

Gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Jefim schrieb:


> Hab noch mal ne Frage: unzwar hab ich da ein Teil vergessen mitzubestellen . Kann ich den Adapter in Bielefeld abholen? Wie ist das dann mit den versandkosten? Habe jetzt wieder per Paypal bezahlt.



Ja, klar, deine Bestellung ist schon zusammengesucht. Komm einfach rum, dann kannst es du die Sachen mitnehmen.




Chrisinger schrieb:


> Klappt das mit der Teillieferung jetzt auch?
> Danke
> 
> Gruß



Eine kostenlose Teillieferung kann ich dir erst ab Warenbestellwert von 200€ anbieten.

Wenn ich eine Teillieferung veranlasse, muss ich für die Nachlieferung noch ein 3,49€ berechnen.


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Mai 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Eine kostenlose Teillieferung kann ich dir erst ab Warenbestellwert von 200€ anbieten.
> 
> Wenn ich eine Teillieferung veranlasse, muss ich für die Nachlieferung noch ein 3,49€ berechnen.



Ist kein Problem! Deswegen hab ich ja gefragt wegen der Nachbezahlung.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Wassermann, ich habe eine Frage zu 2 Produkten was mich irritiert und zwar sind das die Radiatorblenden von Phobya, es gibt ja 4 verschiedene Formen bei 2 steht sie sind Magnetisch und bei denn anderen sind sie entmagnetisiert.
Sind diese hier

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Blende Triple (360)/HEXX-Black Phobya Blende Triple (360)/HEXX-Black 38123

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Blende Triple (360)/Bricky-Black Phobya Blende Triple (360)/Bricky-Black 38024

Ich verbaue ja einen 360er Radi oben am Deckel im Gehäuse und würde am liebsten die erste Blende nehmen, hat das auswirkungen auf mein System bzw. an naheliegende Komponenten die Blende wo magnetisiert ist.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, ach ja welche Schrauben währen da am besten geeignet.
Als Radi habe ich denn 360er von Phobya Rev.1 mit denn Lüftern dazu, welche Länge bräuchte ich da 30mm oder 35mm , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Mai 2011)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann, ich habe eine Frage zu 2 Produkten was mich irritiert und zwar sind das die Radiatorblenden von Phobya, es gibt ja 4 verschiedene Formen bei 2 steht sie sind Magnetisch und bei denn anderen sind sie entmagnetisiert.
> Sind diese hier
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Blende Triple (360)/HEXX-Black Phobya Blende Triple (360)/HEXX-Black 38123
> ...



Ist antimagnetisch, arbeite das nach. Nicht rostender Stahl ist nicht magnetisch!

Ich verbaue ja einen 360er Radi oben am Deckel im Gehäuse und würde am liebsten die erste Blende nehmen, hat das auswirkungen auf mein System bzw. an naheliegende Komponenten die Blende wo magnetisiert ist.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, ach ja welche Schrauben währen da am besten geeignet.
Als Radi habe ich denn 360er von Phobya Rev.1 mit denn Lüftern dazu, welche Länge bräuchte ich da 30mm oder 35mm , Mfg Snapstar[/QUOTE]

Wenn du rein nur die Lüfter verschrauben möchtest dann 30mm. Wenn du aber Lüfter, Blende und/oder Gehäusedeckel dann 35mm.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Mai 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Ist antimagnetisch, arbeite das nach. Nicht rostender Stahl ist nicht magnetisch!
> 
> Ich verbaue ja einen 360er Radi oben am Deckel im Gehäuse und würde am liebsten die erste Blende nehmen, hat das auswirkungen auf mein System bzw. an naheliegende Komponenten die Blende wo magnetisiert ist.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du rein nur die Lüfter verschrauben möchtest dann 30mm. Wenn du aber Lüfter, Blende und/oder Gehäusedeckel dann 35mm.[/QUOTE]


O.K. perfekt dann wird es doch die erste Blende und und die 35mm Schrauben, danke für die Antwort.
Die Schrauben muss ich schauen aber die sind ja auch bei euch im Sortiment , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Mai 2011)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> O.K. perfekt dann wird es doch die erste Blende und und die 35mm Schrauben, danke für die Antwort.
> Die Schrauben muss ich schauen aber die sind ja auch bei euch im Sortiment , Mfg Snapstar


 
ja findest du eigentlich hier alles:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Montagematerial


----------



## atze (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Wassermann.

Ich hatte am 14.4. eine Lieferung von euch erhalten, u.a. mit dem Artikel 14465 (ASUS P8P67 Series Kühler Set POM). Dieser hat sich allerdings beim ersten Test vorgestern als undicht erwiesen und hat mir das Board bekleckert (der Mosfet-Kühler). In meinem Eifer hab ich mich der Sache angenommen und den Kühler mit Dichtmittel nochmals nachgedichtet was zwar eine Linderung brachte aber eben das Problem nicht vollkommen beseitigte. Wäre es möglich den Artikel dennoch zu reklamieren? Der Southbridge-Kühler ist noch Original-verpackt und unbenutzt, lediglich der Mosfet-Kühler war zum testen montiert, mehr als testen war ja bisher nicht möglich.

MfG atze


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!



atze schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann.
> 
> Ich hatte am 14.4. eine Lieferung von euch erhalten, u.a. mit dem Artikel 14465 (ASUS P8P67 Series Kühler Set POM). Dieser hat sich allerdings beim ersten Test vorgestern als undicht erwiesen und hat mir das Board bekleckert (der Mosfet-Kühler). In meinem Eifer hab ich mich der Sache angenommen und den Kühler mit Dichtmittel nochmals nachgedichtet was zwar eine Linderung brachte aber eben das Problem nicht vollkommen beseitigte. Wäre es möglich den Artikel dennoch zu reklamieren? Der Southbridge-Kühler ist noch Original-verpackt und unbenutzt, lediglich der Mosfet-Kühler war zum testen montiert, mehr als testen war ja bisher nicht möglich.
> 
> MfG atze



Hmmm, schwieriger Einzellfall. Am besten du sprichst da direkt mal mit der Reklamationsabteilung, hier wäre die Frau Weiss dein Ansprechpartner. E-Mail: h.weiss@aquatuning.de


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Mai 2011)

Wassermann hab da noch mal eine Frage wenn ich denn 360er Radi von Phobya mit der Blende benutze und die Lüfter von Scyth SlipStream Slim was für Schrauben bräuchte ich da, denn die Lüfter sind ja nur 12cm dick.
Bei 15mm dicken Lüfter währen die 30mm langen Schrauben die richtigen aber bei denn Slim die nur 12cm dick sind welche sollte ich am besten dann nehmen, da zwischen sind ja noch die Antivibrationsgummis die machen ja auch noch mal 1-2mm aus.
Bringen oder besser gesagt taugen die Lüfter überhaupt was um die Abwärme von einem Radi weg zu pussten, der andere Radi wird ja anschliesend mit Frischluft gekühlt und normalen 120mm Lüftern um das Wasser ordentlich zu kühlen.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo!



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Bei 15mm dicken Lüfter währen die 30mm langen Schrauben die richtigen...



Du meinst bestimmt 25mm, dann stimmt das.




snapstar123 schrieb:


> Wassermann hab da noch mal eine Frage wenn ich denn 360er Radi von Phobya mit der Blende benutze und die Lüfter von Scyth SlipStream Slim was für Schrauben bräuchte ich da, denn die Lüfter sind ja nur 12cm dick.
> Bei 15mm dicken Lüfter währen die 30mm langen Schrauben die richtigen aber bei denn Slim die nur 12cm dick sind welche sollte ich am besten dann nehmen, da zwischen sind ja noch die Antivibrationsgummis die machen ja auch noch mal 1-2mm aus.
> Bringen oder besser gesagt taugen die Lüfter überhaupt was um die Abwärme von einem Radi weg zu pussten, der andere Radi wird ja anschliesend mit Frischluft gekühlt und normalen 120mm Lüftern um das Wasser ordentlich zu kühlen.
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar



Nun bringen tut das schon was, nur würde ich dir gerne empfehlen lieber 25mm Lüfter zu nehmen und die mit Kabeln oder einer Lüftersteurung runter zu regeln. Dann hast du es auch schön leise und kannst im Sommer wenn alles im PC langsam zu warm wird noch mehr Kühlleistung rausholen.
Kabel gibt es für 5, 7 und 9V:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Lfterkabel

So hier auch unsere Lüftersteuerungen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Steuergerte


Aber um deine Fragen zu beantworten: Blende kannst du mit 2-3mm rechnen + deine gummientkopplungen = ca. 5mm. Denke mit dieser Schruabe hier bist du gut beraten: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Mai 2011)

O.K. perfekt, ich danke dir Wassermann, ich überlege schon ob ich lieber oben einen 360er Slim Radi benutze mit normalen Lüftern, das währe glaube ich im Vorteil.
Das Problem ist das der Radi über das Board ragt und mit denn normalen Lüftern kommt der eben denn 8Pin Anschluss der CPU zu nahe und biegt ihn nach oben.
Der Magicool Slim währe da perfekt von der dicke her.

Ich muss mir das noch mal alles durch denn Kopf gehen lassen wie ich das am besten anstelle um die beste leistung aus Lautstärke und Kühlung zu bekomme.
Eine Steuerung habe ich ja denn T-Balancer BigNg mit dem Sensorhub und noch denn Scyth Kaze Master um alles schön leise zu betreiben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!



snapstar123 schrieb:


> O.K. perfekt, ich danke dir Wassermann, ich überlege schon ob ich lieber oben einen 360er Slim Radi benutze mit normalen Lüftern, das währe glaube ich im Vorteil.
> Das Problem ist das der Radi über das Board ragt und mit denn normalen Lüftern kommt der eben denn 8Pin Anschluss der CPU zu nahe und biegt ihn nach oben.
> Der Magicool Slim währe da perfekt von der dicke her.
> 
> ...



Oder du Montierst es extern. Hier gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Halterungen

Die einfachst Variante ist:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Abstandshalter schwarz 34mm (4 Stck) M3 Phobya Abstandshalter schwarz 34mm (4 Stck) M3 38102


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Mai 2011)

Danke schon mal Wassermann ich nehme denn Slim und denn 280er für unten.
Mal eine Frage habt ihr Anschlüsse 11/8 mit dem Gewinde G3/8 in black Nickel, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo snapstar123!

Nein, haben wir nicht, da kann ich dir nur diese Adapter empfehlen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G3/8 AG mit O-Ring - black nickel Reduziernippel G1/4 auf G3/8 AG mit O-Ring - black nickel 64059

Unter "choose your style" entdeckst du noch mehr mit dem gleichen Prinzip, nur mit anderem Design.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Mai 2011)

O.K. perfekt dann weis ich bescheid, danke für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Icz3ron3 (9. Mai 2011)

keine ahnung ob das jetzt hier mit rein gehört 
besitze den  Enzotech CPU Water Block SCW-1 - Sapphire Series und hatte das problem das der deckel ein riss bekommen hatte
jetzt hab ich von caseking ein kupferblock bekommen, bei Enzotech konnt ich nachlesen das es ein *Enzotech Retention Modul für Sockel 1156-X auch für 1155 geeignet ist*
*(*The advantages of 1156-X Retention Modules are to ensure that the Extreme-X/ Ultra-X is mounted securely on Intel LGA 1156/1155 platforms. It has the same 4 mounting points as the Intel socket 775 style, thereby providing better contact with the CPU and cooler.)
bei aquatuning konnt ich es für 6.99 finden, was mich jetzt interessiert sind die mongtageschrauben, was muss ich jetzt beachten

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech Retention Modul fr Sockel 1156-X 16140


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Mai 2011)

Ist es eigentlich möglich Bestellungen nachträglich und ohne Aufpreis zu teilen? Ich habe lieder den Fehler gemacht und mir ne aquaero 5 mit in Korb gelegt und seitdem liegt der Rest ja nur bei euch rum. Ich hab Urlaub und will basteln!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!

@Icz3ron3
Ich denke deine Frage bezieht sich auf das Retention Modul!?

Viel zu beachten gibt es hier nicht, Schrauben nicht mehr als Handfest anziehen nicht anknallen, ansonsten fällt mir im Moment nicht mehr ein.

Vielleicht hat ja die Community noch einen Hinweis!?




BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich Bestellungen nachträglich und ohne Aufpreis zu teilen? Ich habe lieder den Fehler gemacht und mir ne aquaero 5 mit in Korb gelegt und seitdem liegt der Rest ja nur bei euch rum. Ich hab Urlaub und will basteln!



Ab einen Bestellwert von 200€ ist eine Teillieferung kostenlos. Gib mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundenummer, dann gebe ich das in Auftrag.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Mai 2011)

Dann passt das ja. War doch schon bissle mehr als  200. Konnt ja keiner ahnen, dass sich die aquaero sooo lange noch zieht. 

Bestellnummer: [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]128380[/FONT]


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Mai 2011)

Hiho!



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Dann passt das ja. War doch schon bissle mehr als  200. Konnt ja keiner ahnen, dass sich die aquaero sooo lange noch zieht.
> 
> Bestellnummer: [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]128380[/FONT]


 
Alles klar, geht heute mit raus.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Mai 2011)

Wassermann habe noch mal eine Frage, der Radi soll unter dem eckel montiert werden, dann die Lüfter und dann kommt oben drauf über dem Deckel die Blende, welche Schraubenlänge brauche ich da.
Die Lüfter sind 25mm dick dann die Entkoppler für die Lüfter und die Blende reichen da die 30mm Schrauben oder brauche ich da schon 35mm Schrauben.
Als Radi>Entkoppler>Lüfter>Gehäusedeckel>Radiblende, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja der Radi kommt nicht oben auf das Gehäuse sondern unter dem Deckel deswegen brauche ich die Länge der Schrauben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Mai 2011)

Hmm, ist knapp, ohne Entkopplung sollten die 35mm Schrauben auf jeden Fall passen, mit wird kanpp. Ich habe die Angst das wenn ich dir 40mm Schruaben empfehle das du dir die in die Finnen des Radis schraubst. Diese sollten aber von der länge ausreichen.


----------



## p00nage (10. Mai 2011)

Wann ist denn mit http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...computer-aquaero-5-LT-USB-Fan-Controller.html zu rechnen? Bis heute war ja der 10.5 als Termin und nun schon 30.5 ... Anfang sollte sie ja schon Anfang April kommen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo p00nage!



p00nage schrieb:


> Wann ist denn mit Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller 70175 zu rechnen? Bis heute war ja der 10.5 als Termin und nun schon 30.5 ... Anfang sollte sie ja schon Anfang April kommen.



Schwierig zu sagen, das sind die Liefertermine die wir von dem Hersteller Aquacomputer bekommen haben, mehr weiß ich im Moment auch nicht... am besten du schriebst mal den Mitarbeiter von AC an der hier im Forum Aktiv ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/47359-shoggy.html
Der kann die bestimmt mehr sagen.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich versuche es einfach mit denn 40mm Schrauben, falls sie zu lang sind kann ich sie mit dem Dremel kürzen das währe kein Problem.
Ich schraube sie einfach vorsichtig rein und schaue wie weit sie sich rein drehen lassen bevor sie zu denn Finnen stossen und dann einfach kürzen.

Ich danke schon mal für die Antwort, ach ja welche Schrauben sollte ich eigentlich benutzen für die Blende um sie am Gehäuse zu befestigen, da brauche ich ja nur 4 Schrauben pro Blende oder hält die Blende von Phobya nur mit dem Radi fest, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo snapstar123!

Klingt gut, so kann das machen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Mai 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Wann ist denn mit Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller 70175 zu rechnen? Bis heute war ja der 10.5 als Termin und nun schon 30.5 ... Anfang sollte sie ja schon Anfang April kommen.


Sobald die aquasuite 2012 erscheint wird auch das AE 5 LT verschickt. Ohne Software kannste halt nichts einstellen.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. Mai 2011)

Also ist von den AE5 LT noch gar keiner raus gegangen? Dann kann ich wohl noch ewig warten


----------



## Icz3ron3 (10. Mai 2011)

hab jetzt nochmal nachgelesen benötigen tu ich den Enzotech Retention Modul für Sockel 1156-Z wegen der langen gewindestangen und nich den 1156-X mit kurzen gewindestangen

toll jetzt hab ich das bestellt und was seh ich beim ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional gewindelöscher für 775/1155-1156, warum steht sowas nich in den beschreibungen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> hab jetzt nochmal nachgelesen benötigen tu ich den Enzotech Retention Modul für Sockel 1156-Z wegen der langen gewindestangen und nich den 1156-X mit kurzen gewindestangen
> 
> toll jetzt hab ich das bestellt und was seh ich beim ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional gewindelöscher für 775/1155-1156, warum steht sowas nich in den beschreibungen


 
Ich kann in deiner Bestellung gerne das Modul ändern oder auch komplett rausnehmen, wenn sie noch nicht versendet wurde. Kannst du mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer geben?


----------



## snapstar123 (11. Mai 2011)

@Wassermann habe mal geschaut die 35mm Schrauben dürften perfekt passen, habe 40mm Schrauben da und mal geschaut.
Also 35mm dürften perfekt passen mit Blende und Enkopller.

Ach ja wegen denn Entkopplern die ja bei denn Phobya Radis beiliegen sind ja nicht dick denn solche suche ich für denn Magicool Slim aber die von Phobya sind ja 7mm dick, wie sieht es mit diesen hier aus das sind nur Enkopller oder ?

Ich habe gedacht das sind die selben die wo beim Phobya Radi beiliegen aber doch nicht.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Entkopplung-120mm--7mm-stark----3er-Set.html

Diese hier müssten so sein wie bei denn Phobya Radis beiliegen, hoffe ich denn diese brauche ich dann passen auch die 35mm Schrauben.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3687_Vibrationsd-mpfer-120mm-L-fter-Schwarz.html

Hoffe ich liege richtig, die letzten währen die wo ich bräuchte nur zur Dämpfung der Lüfter, würde mich freuen ob ich richtig liege , Mfg Snapstar

Also das wichtige die Blende 2mm>Lüfter 25mm>Enkoppler 1mm> Gehäuse 1,5mm=29,5mm, also 35mm Schrauben
Also müssten doch die 35mm Schrauben perfekt passen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ja, die stärke ist gleich.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. Mai 2011)

O.K. perfekt dann passt das ja so, danke für die Antwort, wegen denn 280er Radi von Phobya ist der schon in Schwarz erhältlich.
Währe dieser hier wenn ja währe es perfekt und könnte dann gleich bestellen mit dem Magicool Slim in Schwarz.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 280 Phobya G-Changer 280 35195

und dieser hier

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041

Hoffe Ihr habt sie auf Lager in Schwarz , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

In der Regel werden die in schwarz verkauft, aber wir hatten halt immer wieder Lieferung dabei die wo auch silberne kamen.


Ich würde dir empfehlen bei dem ersten Schritt des Bestellvorganges einen Hinweistext einzubinden und dort zu hinterlegen, "Bitte Magiccool in schwarz senden!".


----------



## snapstar123 (11. Mai 2011)

O.K. mache ich, währe nämlich sehr wichtig in Schwarz.
Danke für Die Antworten und Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Icz3ron3 (11. Mai 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann in deiner Bestellung gerne das Modul ändern oder auch komplett rausnehmen, wenn sie noch nicht versendet wurde. Kannst du mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer geben?


 
danke für hilfe und müh bestellung wurde storniert 
mfg Icz3r


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Mai 2011)

Ich frag mich ob die Jet Plates beim EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF mit dabei sein sollen oder nicht. In diversen Tests sieht man, dass sie mit bei sind. Im Text bei euch geht man sogar auf sie ein, aber im Lieferumfang stehen sie nicht mit dabei. Bei mir fehlt nämlich die Tüte mit den JetPlates und dem Inbus. WLP war aber sogar die MX-4 
Als Ersatzteil habt ihr sie ja auch auf Lager (zumindest noch 1 mal) und Ersatzteil heißt für mich, das es sie dazu gibt, sonst wärs ja kein ERSATZteil.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob die Jet Plates beim EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF mit dabei sein sollen oder nicht. In diversen Tests sieht man, dass sie mit bei sind. Im Text bei euch geht man sogar auf sie ein, aber im Lieferumfang stehen sie nicht mit dabei. Bei mir fehlt nämlich die Tüte mit den JetPlates und dem Inbus. WLP war aber sogar die MX-4
> Als Ersatzteil habt ihr sie ja auch auf Lager (zumindest noch 1 mal) und Ersatzteil heißt für mich, das es sie dazu gibt, sonst wärs ja kein ERSATZteil.


 
Schick mir einmal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer per PN, normal sollte das dabei sein.


----------



## UnnerveD (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Wassermann - wird eure Mailadresse: versand@aquatuning.de von euch betreut, oder nutzt ihr die lediglich als Absender eure Statusmails. Hintergrund ist der, dass ich am Dienstag bei euch bestellt habe, mein Paket aber an die falsche Adresse geliefert wurden (nicht die, die bei Bestellung hinterlegt wurde, bzw. auch noch in meinem Kundenkonto zu finden ist) und ich bisher keine Reaktion auf meine Mail bekommen habe (in der ich meinen Unmut ausgedrück habe).

Vielleicht kannst du mal nachshchauen, wo es gerade klemmt, bzw. wie die Lösung des Problems aussehen wird => Bestell-Nr.: 129149.

Dankeschön!

(Falls ihr die Mail nicht erhalten habt, werde ich Sie ensprechend weiterleiten, sobald ich weiß wohin)


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Diese Mailadresse ist eigentlich nur für Händleranfragen, da haben wir hier aus dem Endkundensupport keinen Zugriff drauf.

Aber, ich habe dein Paket nun versucht umzuleiten, DHL macht das nicht immer, es wird was bei der nächsten Statusanzeige bei deiner Paketnummer stehen. Ansonsten wenn es zu uns zurückkommt, geht das Paket umgehend wieder auf die Reise zu dir!

Warum die Übertragung der Versandanschrift zwischen Shop und Warenwirtschaft nicht geklappt hat, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, prüfen das gerade intern.


Entschuldige die Umstände!


----------



## UnnerveD (12. Mai 2011)

Ich unterstelle euch da auch keine Absicht, aber es ärgert mich einfach, dass es oft solche vermeintliche Kleinigkeiten (wie in diesem Fall die missglückte Übertragung der Daten) sind, die eine einfache Bestellung dann so verkomplizieren und einen faden Beigeschmack bei euch als Händler hinterlassen.

Bis auf den Fakt, dass das Paket nicht da angekommen ist, wo es sollte, war ich diesmal echt positiv überrascht über die schnelle Abwicklung !


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Mai 2011)

Jap, kann das voll und ganz nachvollziehen, beruflich wie privat! Leider wo Menschen arbeiten passieren Fehler, 1000 Pakete gehen Problemlos raus und bei einem ist irgendwas... Aber wie gesagt, Problem erkannt wird behoben! 

In der Regel geht das bei DHL sehr schnell, entweder du bekommst das Paket morgen schon wenn sie es direkt weiterleitem oder es kommt zurück. Dann hast du es Samstag allerspätestens dann Anfang nächster Woche.


Dank dir für dein Verständniss!


----------



## Icz3ron3 (17. Mai 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann in deiner Bestellung gerne das Modul ändern oder auch komplett rausnehmen, wenn sie noch nicht versendet wurde. Kannst du mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer geben?



störe nochmal 
hab jetzt auf einmal ne mail bekommen

Hallo falk spielhagen!

Wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können, 
dass ihre Bestellung (Nr. 129236) verschickt worden ist.

die wurde doch storniert??? 

könnten sie das bitte nochmal prüfen weil in zwei tagen fahr ich in den urlaub und wenn was kommt kann ich das nich zurück schicken


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen Icz3ron3!

Unser Shop setzt die Bestellung nur auf Versendet um diese Abzuschließen. Ich muss unserem Admin mal bescheid geben das keine Versandemail dann rausgeht.

Mach dir keine Sorgen, bekommst jetzt kein unerwünschtes Paket.


----------



## BloodySuicide (18. Mai 2011)

Ach kostenlos is immer gut 

Ich hab heute Masterkleer Schlauch bekommen von euch (16/10 clear)....ist der immer so gelblich?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo!



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ach kostenlos is immer gut
> 
> Ich hab heute Masterkleer Schlauch bekommen von euch (16/10 clear)....ist der immer so gelblich?



Ne, der ist schön Glasklar. Kann sein das dieser Verpackungseinhaeit was nicht in Ordnung ist. Schreib mal meiner Kollegin aus der Reklamationsabteilung eine Mail mti einem Foto von dem Schlauch: h.weiss@aquatuning.de denke die ersetzt dir den.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Wassermann, beide Radis sind angekommen in Schwarz, danke noch mal das die Radis in Schwarz zurückgelegt wurden.
Ihr seit einfach super, ein echter Service nennt man das , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja wegen denn Radiblenden von Phobya die 4 äuseren Löcher um die Blende am Gehäuse zu befestigen welche Grösse haben die M3 oder M4, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo snapstar123!

Danke für dein Lob!

Hmmm, bevor ich was falsches sage, verlink mich bitte einmal auf den Artikel den du meinst.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Mai 2011)

Also die Radiblenden habe ja noch 4 Löcher an jeder Ecke um sie erst mal am Gehäuse zu befestigen, dann gibt es noch die Löcher um denn Radi zu befestigen.
Hier währe diese hier von Phobya die Hexx-Blende.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Blende Triple (360)/HEXX-Black Phobya Blende Triple (360)/HEXX-Black 38123

Danke schon mal für die Antwort, ach ja also es geht um die 4 Löcher an jeder Ecke , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## New-Bee (18. Mai 2011)

Servus,
ich suche Adapterkabel 3Pin auf 3x3Pin um den Mora an die 3 Lüftersteuerungpl#tze anzuschließen.
habe aber nur auf 2 bzw. 4 gefunden. Habt ihr keine auf 3?
Gruß
New-Bee


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Mai 2011)

Das selbe wollte ich auch mal fragen da ich auch nur die 2 und 4 Pin Adapter für Lüfter gefunden habe aber einen auf 3 bräuchte für denn 360er Radi.
Würde ich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also die Radiblenden habe ja noch 4 Löcher an jeder Ecke um sie erst mal am Gehäuse zu befestigen, dann gibt es noch die Löcher um denn Radi zu befestigen.
> Hier währe diese hier von Phobya die Hexx-Blende.
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Blende Triple (360)/HEXX-Black Phobya Blende Triple (360)/HEXX-Black 38123
> ...



Du kannst hier sowohl M3 und M4 verwenden. Die Schraubenköpfe passen beide. Empfehlen würde ich dir hier aber M4.


@ New-Bee & snapstar123
Das ist ja mal ne Punktlandung, sind gestern reinkommen! Werden wohl nächste Woche online gesetzt, Bilder müssen noch gemacht werden.

Wenn ihr sie jetzt ganz dringend bestellen wollt, kann ich sie auch schon heute online setzen mit nem Platzhalter als Bild, ist nur immer ärgerlich da man die Produkte dann 2x in die Hand nimmt.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Mai 2011)

@Wassermann Danke schon mal für die Antwort, dann lieber die M4 Schrauben sind stabiler als M3.
Wegen dem Y-Kabel für 3 Lüfter ist bei mir erst mal nicht so wichtig, meine nächste Bestellung geht erst Ende dieses Monats raus, weis aber nicht wie dringend @New-Bee sie braucht.
Also bei mir hat es noch etwas Zeit, die Blenden dauern ja auch noch bis sie leiferbar sind, da bestelle ich sie dann mit , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Mai 2011)

Denke auch das du mit M4 besser beraten bist.

Ok, wenn @New-Bee keine Einwände hat, pack ich die erst nächste Woche online.


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Mai 2011)

Hmm anscheind sind net alle so fix wie du 
Die Frage mit dem Schlauch steht per Mail noch im Raum. Wenn dann noch länger brauch, kann ich am Wochenende nicht basteln 
Ich bestell sonst einfach andern (hab eh noch nen Nippel vergessen) und schick den Masterkleer zurück.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Mai 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Hmm anscheind sind net alle so fix wie du
> Die Frage mit dem Schlauch steht per Mail noch im Raum. Wenn dann noch länger brauch, kann ich am Wochenende nicht basteln
> Ich bestell sonst einfach andern (hab eh noch nen Nippel vergessen) und schick den Masterkleer zurück.


 
Hast die Frau Weiss angeschrieben?


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Mai 2011)

Na sicher 
Wenns net so knapp wär mitm liefern etc würd ich ja auch net so drängeln

Bis wann muss man eigtl. bestellt haben, dass es noch taggleich rausgeht?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, die Kollegin ist gerade irgendwo im Haus unterwegs, werde ihr wenn sie wieder am Platz istl bescheid sagen, denke meldet sich dann gleich.


Edit: Sie sagt sie hat schon mit dir heute morgen geschrieben: Auf mein Frage hin, sagt sie, sobald es mir Möglich ist wird sie das Problem überprüfen und dir Lösungsvorschläge anbieten. Also läuft, bist nicht vergessen.


----------



## apostoli (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich habe einFrage bezüglich des Aquagrafx GTX580 Kühlers. Ich würde gerne die Backplate von EVGA weiter nutzen und werde sie auch etwas modifizieren, damit sie in verbindung mit dem Wasserkühler passt.
Welche schrauben muss dann aber verwenden. Die die beim Kühler bei sind passen dann nicht mehr da der Kopf zu dick ist. Kann ich auch die Originalschrauben (Torx) nehmen um die Backplate samt Wakü zu befestigen ??

Gruß aus Woltersdorf und vielen Dank


----------



## widder0815 (19. Mai 2011)

Die haben glaube ein anderes Gewinde (aber mal sehn was Aqua dazu sagt)


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Mai 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hmmm, die Kollegin ist gerade irgendwo im Haus unterwegs, werde ihr wenn sie wieder am Platz istl bescheid sagen, denke meldet sich dann gleich.
> 
> 
> Edit: Sie sagt dir hat schon mit dir heute morgen geschrieben: Auf mein Frage hin, sagt sie, sobald es mir Möglich ist wird sie das Problem überprüfen und dir Lösungsvorschläge anbieten. Also läuft, bis nicht vergessen.


 
Ich hab auch schon auf ihre Antwort geantwortet (tolles Deutsch)
Ich bestell jetzt einfach neuen Schlauch und den Nippel, in der Hoffnung das es heute noch mit raus geht.


----------



## widder0815 (19. Mai 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon auf ihre Antwort geantwortet (tolles Deutsch)
> Ich bestell jetzt einfach neuen Schlauch und den Nippel, in der Hoffnung das es heute noch mit raus geht.


 
Ich dir verstehen , aber nicht gelaunt sein schlecht so , warm es ist draußen sein


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Mai 2011)

Ich gut gelaunt sein.
Ich stellen Tisch raus in Sonne. Ich basteln draußen!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Mai 2011)

Hehehe, ihr Spaßvögel!



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon auf ihre Antwort geantwortet (tolles Deutsch)
> Ich bestell jetzt einfach neuen Schlauch und den Nippel, in der Hoffnung das es heute noch mit raus geht.



Mehr kann ich nicht machen, liegt leider nicht in meiner Hand, bin außen vor was die Reklamationsabteilung betrifft.



apostoli schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe einFrage bezüglich des Aquagrafx GTX580 Kühlers. Ich würde gerne die Backplate von EVGA weiter nutzen und werde sie auch etwas modifizieren, damit sie in verbindung mit dem Wasserkühler passt.
> Welche schrauben muss dann aber verwenden. Die die beim Kühler bei sind passen dann nicht mehr da der Kopf zu dick ist. Kann ich auch die Originalschrauben (Torx) nehmen um die Backplate samt Wakü zu befestigen ??
> 
> Gruß aus Woltersdorf und vielen Dank



Ich habe gerade mal dem Kollegen von Aquacomputer bescheid gesagt, der meldet sich gleich bei dir.


----------



## apostoli (19. Mai 2011)

Hey, klasse. Vielen Dank...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo apostoli!

Ich habe mal mit dem Kollegen von Aquacomputer gesprochen. Die nutzen für ihre Kühler M3 Gewinde. Allerdigns sind wir uns beide einig das du mit den Schrauben der Backplate oder des Kühlers nicht zurecht kommen wirst. 

Weiter stellt sich die Frage ob es nicht zu Komplikationen kommen kann wenn du die beiden nicht aufeinander abgestimmten Bauteile verwendest. Daher der Hinweis zu der Aussetzung der Garantieleistung bei solchen Experimenten.


Wenn du nun doch die Backplate mit dem Kühler verbinden möchtest, würde ich dir raten, klar, nicht als Angestellter von AT oder als Tipp von AC, ganz privat, geh mit deinen 3 Bauteilen zum Baumarkt um die Ecke und teste verschiedene Schraubenlängen aus, denke dann sollte das hinhauen. Alles ohne Gewähr!


----------



## apostoli (19. Mai 2011)

Oh, ok. Dann sollte  ich es vielleicht doch lieber sein lassen. Hmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht was die Community dazu meint, im Moment sehe ich "privat geprochen" bis auf die Schraubenlänge weniger Probleme.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, ich habe mir für die GTX 280 die Backplatte von EK Waterblocks gekauft und habe denn Kühler von LiquidExtasy.
Bei der GTX 280 ist es aber so das sie hinten eben auch gekühlt werden muss da dort Speicher verbaut sind aber ich die Backplatte nicht verwenden kann da der Kühler sonst nicht Plan aufliegt.
Ich weis jetzt nicht aber bei HardwareLuxx machen die eine Sammelbestellung eine Backplatte für die GTX 570 oder 580 weis ich jetzt nicht mehr.
Diese Backplatte wird aber selber hergestellt von @martma.

Sammelbestellung Backplate für GTX 570/580 Phantom - Seite 2 - Forum de Luxx

Sonderwünschen gibt es natürlich auch, kostet halt etwas mehr aber da für top Qualität und Optisch ein hinkucker , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (19. Mai 2011)

Also ok, ich möchte es probieren. Als erstes mus das Stück weg das das PCB umgreift. Dann ab zum Baumarkt und Schrauben suchen.
Hat jemand ne ahnung was das für Schrauben sein müssen ???

Mfg Toli


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!

@snapstar123
Gute Einwände, danke für dein Hinweis.

@apostoli
M3 x 20, plus minus ein paar mm.


----------



## apostoli (20. Mai 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> @snapstar123
> Gute Einwände, danke für dein Hinweis.
> ...



Da fangen die Probleme schon an. Die Löcher in der Backplate  sind dünner. Also M3 passt nicht durch.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Mai 2011)

Da brauchst du M2,5 das Problem habe ich auch, habe extra denn Kühler und die Backplatte auf M3 aufborhen lassen aber das Problem ist bei der Graka sind manche Löcher eben nur m2,5 gross und an der Graka würde ich nichts rum bohren.
Am besten mal bei der Graka schauen welche Löcher M3 sind und welche M2,5 sind dann kannst du dich danach richten und die Backplatte ausbohren lassen bzw. M2,5 Schrauben nehmen wenn sie am Kühler passen.
Das ist immer so ein Problem deswegen kann ich nicht die Backplatte nutzen obwohl ich sie aufgeborht habe, wenn ich sie nutze liegt der Kühler nicht mehr Plan auf und die GTX 280 brauchr aber Kühlung auf der Rückseite wegen denn Speicher , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## apostoli (21. Mai 2011)

Bei der 580er müssen aber alle Löcher M3 sein. Die schrauben und die Bohrungen des aquagrafx sind alle M3, somit schließe ich das die Bohrungen in der Karte Groß genug sind für M3 Schrauben. Also das hoffe ich da ich nun schon die Backplate Bohrungen vergrößert  habe. Im Baumarkt habe ich Schrauben gekauft deren Kopf etwas zu groß ist, diese muss ich nun etwas abfeilen dann sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Mai 2011)

Ja das liegt am Kühler, denn ich habe ist die befestigung anders deswegen.
2 Löcher bei mir gehen nahe der GPU und dort sind bei der Graka nur M2,5 Löcher.
Hoffe das du es soweit hin bekommst, achte darauf das du alle Schrauben auch gleichmässig anziehen kannst damit der Kühler Plan aufliegt.
Die Graka kann sich nämlich durch die Backplatte verbiegen und würde nicht mehr Plan aufliegen, also lieber dann noch mal überprüfen wenn du es geschafft hast denn Kühler zu montieren , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## New-Bee (23. Mai 2011)

Hi Wassermann, 
Habe ganz vergessen hier nachzugucken, also so dringend kann es nicht sein 
Kannst du uns eine kleibe Rückmeldung geben,sobald sie on sind?
Danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. Mai 2011)

Hiho!



New-Bee schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann,
> Habe ganz vergessen hier nachzugucken, also so dringend kann es nicht sein
> Kannst du uns eine kleibe Rückmeldung geben,sobald sie on sind?
> Danke


 
Bin da, stehe nur ein wenig aufm Schlauch, was kann ich für dich tun!?


----------



## New-Bee (23. Mai 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho!
> 
> Bin da, stehe nur ein wenig aufm Schlauch, was kann ich für dich tun!?



Ach ja sorry. . . 
Ich meine die y-Kabel für 3 lufter


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. Mai 2011)

New-Bee schrieb:


> Ach ja sorry. . .
> Ich meine die y-Kabel für 3 lufter


 
Ach soooo, ja, kommt diese Woche online, werde das noch einmal vorantreiben.


----------



## Gnome (24. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Ich muss mal ein Lob an Aquatuning aussprechen, Wassermann. Ich hab damals immer über den Service gemeckert, da dieser langsam und teilweise (wegen Frau Weiss) unzuverlässig war. Der Service hat sich um 180° in die richtige Richtung gedreht. Absolut top geworden! Seitdem Frau Fenske nun den Service (meiner Meinung nach) "übernommen" hat, bin ich mehr als zufrieden! Sehr schnelle Antworten, innerhalb 2-5 Minuten, netter Kontakt mit Frau Fenske über E-Mail - sehr freundlich - super! So gehört sich das! 

Ich bestell wieder richtig gerne bei Aquatuning. Schneller Versand nun auch, Produkte sind jedes mal auf Lager, die ich benötige -absolut Klasse! Großes Sortiment, tolle Preise, für jeden etwas dabei - super! Überweisung von Sparkasse zu Sparkasse klappt auch hervorragend, sodass am nächsten Tag immer das Geld da ist - was gibts besseres? Definitiv aktuell der beste und schnellste Shop, finde ich. Lob an das gesamte Team! 

Bitte so beibehalten! 


Was mich noch etwas stört, ist das langsam etwas in die Jahre gekommene Design der Website. Ist da etwas neues geplant? Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Aquatuning sich bald mit einer neue Website präsentieren würde


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Gnome!

Danke für dein Lob! Ja, Frau Fenske arbeitet nun der Frau Weiss einiges an Arbeite weg, es war einfach zu viel für die Kollegin alleine.

Die Idee mit dem neuen Shopdesign ist echt nicht schlecht, werde ich mal intern anregen!


----------



## Gnome (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Wassermann 

Konnt ich mir beinahe denken, dass Frau Weiss etwas ueberfordert war. Aber so wie es jetzt ist, ist es echt super. Auf ein neues Design wuerde ich mich echt freuen .


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. Mai 2011)

Gnome schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann
> 
> Konnt ich mir beinahe denken, dass Frau Weiss etwas ueberfordert war. Aber so wie es jetzt ist, ist es echt super. Auf ein neues Design wuerde ich mich echt freuen .


 
Vielleicht weniger Überfordert als Überarbeitet


----------



## Gnome (24. Mai 2011)

hehe


----------



## New-Bee (25. Mai 2011)

Hi Wassermann,
ich müsste wissen, bis wieviel Grad der Kleber geeignet ist (ist nicht für den PC^^)
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 2-Komponenten-Wrmeleitkleber Phobya 2-Komponenten-Wrmeleitkleber 31073

Danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!



New-Bee schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann,
> ich müsste wissen, bis wieviel Grad der Kleber geeignet ist (ist nicht für den PC^^)
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 2-Komponenten-Wrmeleitkleber Phobya 2-Komponenten-Wrmeleitkleber 31073
> 
> Danke



Versuche ich in Erfahrung zu bringen.


----------



## New-Bee (25. Mai 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> Versuche ich in Erfahrung zu bringen.


 das wäre klasse!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. Mai 2011)

New-Bee schrieb:


> das wäre klasse!


 
So, ist nachgetragen. Dank dir für den Hinweis!


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Mai 2011)

Am besten du rufst morgen direkt bei AT an.


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte gern meine Gutschrift  überwiesen  (siehe PN)
Danki!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (31. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!



M4gic schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Aquatuning Team,
> 
> ich bin dringend auf der suche nach einem Case in dem ich zwei 360er Radiatoren unterbringen kann. Mein Eigenbau sieht man ja bereits als Profilbild...
> 
> ...



Am einfachsten sind die Gehäuse von XSPC:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Die haben schon ausschnitte für mehrere Radiatoren.

Aber wir bieten auch Montagen bzw. Ausschnitte einzeln an:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Montagen

Hier findest du alle Gehäuse die wir im Angebot haben mit den Möglichkeiten:
http://www.aquatuning.de/download/Gehaeuse-Radiator-Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf


----------



## Gnome (1. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß fräst Aquatuning die glaube gar nicht. Die werden glaube mit der Stichsäge reingemacht...korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege. Daher wird anschließend da noch Kantenschutz draufgemacht


----------



## Gnome (2. Juni 2011)

Leider...


----------



## nyso (2. Juni 2011)

Im Endeffekt hilft da nur, alle Nieten raus, zum Fräser deines vertrauens, Fräsen lassen, Sandstrahlen lassen, Lackieren/Pulvern lassen. Anders kommt man kaum zu perfekten Ergebnissen. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch selber schleifen und lackieren, oder hoffen das man nach dem Fräsen gar nix machen muss.


----------



## Gnome (2. Juni 2011)

Na gut wenn mans aber zusätzlich pulvern lassen will, kann man sich gleichn teures Lian Li kaufen. Da kannstes dir sparen, weils Alu ist und man demnach nur Fräsen lassen brauch. Bei ner Pulverbeschichtung Fräsen lassen...und das bei Stahl...da kann der Lack nur abblättern. Bei gepulvertem Alu würde es gehen....ich weiß daher nicht, obs das Sharkoon Case wert ist. Muss der User selbst entscheiden . Wobei man bei Alu es auch selber machen kann und es am Ende mit viel feilen genauso aussieht, wie ne Fräsung. Daher würde ich auf Alu-Gehäuse schwören


----------



## Gnome (5. Juni 2011)

Das klappt auch gut 

Aber Gewicht ist ja Nebensache. Wer hebt seinen Rechner auch jeden Tag um


----------



## nyso (6. Juni 2011)

Heyho Wassermann, kleine Frage. Gibt EK Water Blocks eine Garantie auf Dichtigkeit der Kühler? Oder was ist wenn ein Kühler mal doch nicht dicht ist?


----------



## Gnome (6. Juni 2011)

Also die hatten bei einigen Kühler wie kurzzeitig die Supreme Reihe und einige Graka Kühler aktuell noch Garantie - jedoch wurde das bei CPU Kühlern soweit ich weiß aufgehoben, da die ja diese Jet Plates haben. Und wenn man die wechselt heißts > Garantieverlust. Das is Seitens EK bissel dumm. Und zum reinigen musste die ja auch aufmachen. Ich würde mal sagen wennse neu sind gibts Garantie, sonst net .


Also ich muss mal sagen...kaum is Wassermann mal nicht da (Urlaub) läuft wohl alles bei AT wieder drunter und drüber. Letzte Woche Donnerstag via PayPal bestellt, heute keinerlei Eingansbestätigung erhalten oder sonstiges. Und heute ist MONTAG - da sollte jeder arbeiten...wasn los bei AT?


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

Wat, der is im Urlaub?
Wann kommt der wieder?


----------



## Gnome (6. Juni 2011)

am 14...

ich muss meine Vermutung zurück nehmen . Entschuldigt...die Schuld liegt bei PayPal. Ich wurde letzten Donnerstag zur Bestellung zur PayPal Seite geleitet, hab die Zahlung dort gemacht und die Seite kam danach, dass die Transaktion abgeschlossen war. Hab danach keine Mail gekriegt - hatte mich schon gewundert. Naja jetzt hab ich die Mail und jetzt wurde nachträglich überwiesen.

Entschuldigt nochmal für die schlechte Vermutung - zukünftig schau ich erst im PayPal Konto nach....die Frage is nur, ob PayPal am Donnerstag auch Männertag hatte


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Juni 2011)

Verdammt noch 8 Tage auf die WaKü Bestellung warten ;(


----------



## Gnome (7. Juni 2011)

Warum? Wassamann is doch nurs Sprachrohr oder haste speziell was mit ihm geregelt? 

Meine Bestellung ging heute raus - top!!!


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Juni 2011)

Jap wegen Sponsoring für mein Projekt das geht ohne ihn nicht


----------



## Gnome (13. Juni 2011)

Die Woche geht los und Wassermann hat wieder was zu tun. Schlechte Neuigkeiten. Ich hatte ja letztens die Alphacool Anschlüsse bei euch bestellt im Shop. Hab dir dann ja mit dem Schlauchproblem paar PNs geschrieben. Naja...heute dacht ich mir: baustes endlich mal um. Ich von 13 bis 16:30 alle Anschlüsse getauscht, dann noch die Anschlüsse am MORA und nachdem ich beim MORA alles dran hatte, kam die Suppe auch ausm Anschluss schon rausgelaufen. Genau an der Stelle, wo Anschluss mit dem gerändelten Teil zusammengepresst ist. Die Alphacool Anschlüsse sind UNDICHT . Ein Glück hatte ich meinen Rechner nicht befüllt. Ich hatte mir beim Umbau schon Sorgen wegen der Pressstelle gemacht. Genau an der Stelle waren die Anschlüsse so extrem beweglich, das hab ich bisher bei KEINEN einzigen Anschlüssen bemängelt. Die Alphacool Anschlüsse sind purer Müll, das muss ich einfach so sagen. Ich möchte alle zurückschicken und möchte vollständig mein Geld wiederhaben. Denn das ist Sauerei seitens Alphacool. 2 Anschlüsse sind 100%ig undicht. Und wenn 1 mind. undicht ist, gehn alle zurück, denn die Gefahr, dass mehr Undicht ist, kann ich mir nicht leisten in meinem Rechner. Ich hab schon einmal am 30. April meinen Rechner mit nem Schlauchplatzer gewässert. Nochmal nicht! Sowas kann ich mir nicht leisten! Die Anschlüsse gehn zurück und ich möchte bitte mein Geld wiederhaben, Wassermann. Wie siehts denn aus mit 3m sinnlos verschnittenen Primochill Schlauch? Wegen dem Dichtigkeits-Fail hab ich jetzt 3m Schlauch indn Sand gesetzt. Super . Die Kosten dafür werd dann wohl sicherlich ich tragen. Klasse - ich habs satt, ehrlich. Schlussendlich nochmal von 16:30 bis 21 Uhr alles auf Standard zurück gebaut. Resultat: Ein absolut versauter Pfingstmontag nur wegen den 2. billigsten Anschlüssen aufm Markt. Ich hab die Schnauze voll, dass muss ich mal so sagen, Wassermann. Hätte ich Bitspower gekauft, wäre das nicht passiert. Nur die habt ihr ja in silber und 16/10 nicht im Angebot. Warum?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen!

So, Urlaub vorbei und schon bin ich wieder für euch da!



M4gic schrieb:


> Thema Ausschnitte:
> 
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit auch einen Ausschnitt im Gehäuseboden zu bekommen?
> 
> ...



Ja, auch im Boden könnten wir einen Ausschnitt machen, am Preis würde sich da nichts ändern.



Gnome schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß fräst Aquatuning die glaube gar nicht. Die werden glaube mit der Stichsäge reingemacht...korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege. Daher wird anschließend da noch Kantenschutz draufgemacht



Genau, Stichsäge und Dremel. Da wir hier mit Sichtschutz arbeiten, z.B. auch Blenden, sind die Sägekanten dann verdeckt.



nyso schrieb:


> Heyho Wassermann, kleine Frage. Gibt EK Water Blocks eine Garantie auf Dichtigkeit der Kühler? Oder was ist wenn ein Kühler mal doch nicht dicht ist?



Ja, 2 Jahre ganz normal. Hier wäre aber die Reklamationsabteilung der optimale Ansprechpartner. Erreichen tust du meine Kollegin Frau Weiss unter h.weiss@aquatuning.de 



Gnome schrieb:


> Die Woche geht los und Wassermann hat wieder was zu tun. Schlechte Neuigkeiten. Ich hatte ja letztens die Alphacool Anschlüsse bei euch bestellt im Shop. Hab dir dann ja mit dem Schlauchproblem paar PNs geschrieben. Naja...heute dacht ich mir: baustes endlich mal um. Ich von 13 bis 16:30 alle Anschlüsse getauscht, dann noch die Anschlüsse am MORA und nachdem ich beim MORA alles dran hatte, kam die Suppe auch ausm Anschluss schon rausgelaufen. Genau an der Stelle, wo Anschluss mit dem gerändelten Teil zusammengepresst ist. Die Alphacool Anschlüsse sind UNDICHT . Ein Glück hatte ich meinen Rechner nicht befüllt. Ich hatte mir beim Umbau schon Sorgen wegen der Pressstelle gemacht. Genau an der Stelle waren die Anschlüsse so extrem beweglich, das hab ich bisher bei KEINEN einzigen Anschlüssen bemängelt. Die Alphacool Anschlüsse sind purer Müll, das muss ich einfach so sagen. Ich möchte alle zurückschicken und möchte vollständig mein Geld wiederhaben. Denn das ist Sauerei seitens Alphacool. 2 Anschlüsse sind 100%ig undicht. Und wenn 1 mind. undicht ist, gehn alle zurück, denn die Gefahr, dass mehr Undicht ist, kann ich mir nicht leisten in meinem Rechner. Ich hab schon einmal am 30. April meinen Rechner mit nem Schlauchplatzer gewässert. Nochmal nicht! Sowas kann ich mir nicht leisten! Die Anschlüsse gehn zurück und ich möchte bitte mein Geld wiederhaben, Wassermann. Wie siehts denn aus mit 3m sinnlos verschnittenen Primochill Schlauch? Wegen dem Dichtigkeits-Fail hab ich jetzt 3m Schlauch indn Sand gesetzt. Super . Die Kosten dafür werd dann wohl sicherlich ich tragen. Klasse - ich habs satt, ehrlich. Schlussendlich nochmal von 16:30 bis 21 Uhr alles auf Standard zurück gebaut. Resultat: Ein absolut versauter Pfingstmontag nur wegen den 2. billigsten Anschlüssen aufm Markt. Ich hab die Schnauze voll, dass muss ich mal so sagen, Wassermann. Hätte ich Bitspower gekauft, wäre das nicht passiert. Nur die habt ihr ja in silber und 16/10 nicht im Angebot. Warum?



Nun, ich kann nichts dafür das die Alphacoolanschlüsse dir nicht gefallen. Ebenfalls sind wir nur Zwischenhändler, denn als Beispiel: Obi ist auch nicht schuld wenn das Boschwerkzeug schaden aufweist…

In deinem Speziellen Fall sehe ich als Sachbearbeitet und Supporter 3 Sachen die es zu klären gilt:

1) die defekt Anschlüsse:
Sicher können wir dir defekte Ware ersetzen. Da wir eine 2fache Nachbesserungspflicht haben sind wir nicht verpflichtet dir für die Anschlüsse da Geld zu erstatten, aber diese zu ersetzen. Hier spielt aber das Thema Kundenservice eine große Rolle für uns und wir können in deinem Fall reden. Ich denke eine Gutschrift zu erstellen ist kein Problem wenn du dir andere Produkte dafür aussuchst, aber ganz zurückerstatten wird schwierig denke ich…

2) nicht benötigte Produkte:
Die anderen Anschlüsse die in Ordnung sind, kannst du uns gerne zurücksenden, diese Falle unter das Fernabsatzgesetz, das heist du hast 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Wie lange hast du die Anschlüsse schon? Hier könnten wir aber auch reden wenn di drüber liegst, ist ja auch ein spezieller Fall.

3) Schlauchproblem:
Schwierig, vielleicht finden wir eine Kulanzlösung, aber dazu kann ich im Moment nichts sagen…

Unterm Strich liegt die Entscheidungskraft bei der Reklamationsabteilung. Da sie solch Fälle von A-Z betreut und das nicht mein Aufgabenbereicht ist, möchte ich dich bitten die Frau Weiss mal anzuschreiben: h.weiss@aquatuning.de Du kannst sie ja auf deinen Beitrag verweisen mit der Bitte mit mir einmal zu sprechen, ich werde gucken das das dann schnell und Problemlos von ihr bearbeitet wird!


----------



## nyso (14. Juni 2011)

Hey Wassermann, kannst du bitte nachgucken ob mit meiner Bestellung jetzt alles passt?

Hatte vor langer Zeit einen Kühler gekauft und per Vorkasse bezahlt, hatte es nicht so einig und wollte euch die Paypal-Gebühren sparen.
Nun kam eine Mail, dass ich das Ding doch bitte bezahlen sollte. Wie gesagt, schon lange erledigt.

Da ich noch was anderes gefunden habe was ich auch noch brauche habe ich das jetzt auch gekauft und abzüglich dem Versand, den ich ja für den Kühler schon bezahlt habe, überwiesen, damit es dann als ein Paket versendet wird. 

Hatte das auch dem Support per Kontakt-Formular geschrieben, aber ich bitte dich nochmal zu gucken das wirklich alles glatt läuft

Bestellnummern: [FONT=&quot] 131057[/FONT] und 131875


----------



## Gnome (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Wassermann!

Vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.

Naja es gibt mehrere Mängel an den Alphacool Anschlüssen. Hier alle weiteren, die mir aufgefallen sind:

- Undichtigkeit an den 90° Winkeln
- 45° und 90° Winkel sind sehr locker eingepresst, sodass diese Klappern und nicht 100%ig fest in eingepresst sind. Hier könnte es passieren, dass weitere Undichtigkeiten auftreten, da keine Festigkeit vorhanden ist
- die Gewinde sind unsauber gefertigt. Teilweise kriegt man die Muffe schwer angefädelt, da die Gewinde nicht glatt sind sondern Kanten und Ecken drin haben, was nicht gut ist
- Alphacool Logos gehen ab, sobald man mit dem Finger drüber geht
- Schlauchproblematik...der neue Primochill hält zwar ganz gut, trotzdem ist das Problem, dass man den Schlauch nicht 100%ig drauf bekommt bis zum Anschlag. Der rutscht immer wieder 1-2mm zurück

Und zum Schluss bleibt die Angst in Bezug auf Undichtigkeit. Wenn ein Anschluss undicht ist, möchte ich einfach nicht den Rest einbauen. Denn hier bleibt einfach die Gefahr, dass ein weiterer ebenfalls undicht ist. So schön die Anschlüsse optisch sind, ich kann diese leider nicht verbauen einfach. Sicherheit geht und bei mir vor - das ist das A und O beim benutzen einer WaKü .

Ich werde Frau Weiss einmal anschreiben und werde die 2 Kommentare hier ebenfalls mit in die E-Mail hineinschreiben.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für deine Hilfe, Wassermann. Eine Gutschrift wäre übrigens genauso gut. Also das wäre kein Problem, da ich sowieso vor hatte, mir eventuell ne neue Aquaero 5 zu kaufen...und entschuldige, dass ich oben ein wenig mies gelaunt war. Aber ich denke, wärst du in der selben Situation, würdest du wohl genauso reagieren . Ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich die Sache...



Grüße,
Clemens.



///edit:

Oben habe ich "2. billigste Anschlüsse" geschrieben. Natürlich sind es die 2. teuersten Anschlüsse. Nur ich verstehe die Undichtigkeit bei diesen Anschlüssen einfach nicht. Teuer aber undicht?....


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen!



nyso schrieb:


> Hey Wassermann, kannst du bitte nachgucken ob mit meiner Bestellung jetzt alles passt?
> 
> Hatte vor langer Zeit einen Kühler gekauft und per Vorkasse bezahlt, hatte es nicht so einig und wollte euch die Paypal-Gebühren sparen.
> Nun kam eine Mail, dass ich das Ding doch bitte bezahlen sollte. Wie gesagt, schon lange erledigt.
> ...



Ok, ich habe die Bestellungen zusammengefasst und dir eine E-Mail geschickt, nun wird alles zusammen versendet.



@ Gnome
Kein Problem, nur mit Kundenfeedbacks wie von dir können sich gestandene aber auch neue Produkte in der Szene auch weiterentwickeln.

Ich werde Alphacool mal deine Eckpunkte weiterleiten, vielleicht kann ich noch mehr dazu sagen.

Ich denke Frau Weiss wird sich spätestens bis morgen bei dir gemeldet haben.


----------



## Manicmanuel (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich hatte vor längerer Zeit (Anfang April) Email Kontakt mit E. Dückt und A. Klassen. Es ging um ein Mountain Mods Gehäuse.
Mir wurde gesagt meine Bestellung werde an die Einkaufsabteilung weitergeleitet und ich würde eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.

Ich habe in der vergangenen Woche (und heute nocheinmal) via Email über den Stand der Dinge nachgefragt da ich bisher nichtsmehr gehört habe (auch keine AB).

Vielleicht erfahre ich über diesen Weg nun was aus der Bestellung geworden ist.....

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## fctriesel (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,
habe jetzt gelesen daß sich der Liefertermin des 'Aquacomputer aquagrATIx für HD 6970 Typ 2' vom 13.06. auf den 24.06. nochmal verschoben hat.
Dies war der einzige Artikel, der bei der Bestellung nicht auf Lager war. Da ich aber gehofft habe er kommt pünktlich rein - 13.06. nicht war klar, Feiertag, habe mit heute 14.06. kalkuliert - und habe ihn deswegen bestellt.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Könntest du eine Teillieferung der restlichen Artikel der Bestellung Nr. 132051 veranlassen?
Vorrausgesetzt natürlich ihr habt die Überweisung schon verbucht.

Danke und viele Grüße.


----------



## Gnome (14. Juni 2011)

Ich reg mich meistens zu schnell auf . Ich weiß auch nicht wieso. Theoretisch können viele meistens nix dafür. Speziell in dem Fall, kann Aquatuning nichts dafür. Es wäre super, wenn du Alphacool davon berichten würdest. Aber vorerst lass ich lieber die Finger von Alphacool...so schick die auch aussehen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> ich hatte vor längerer Zeit (Anfang April) Email Kontakt mit E. Dückt und A. Klassen. Es ging um ein Mountain Mods Gehäuse.
> Mir wurde gesagt meine Bestellung werde an die Einkaufsabteilung weitergeleitet und ich würde eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.
> ...



An wen von beiden hast du denn geschrieben? Der Herr Dück ist zur Zeit im Urlaub. Vielleicht kannst du mir mal deine E-Mailadresse per PN schicken, dann gucke ich mal bei uns durch und leite das dann an den zuständigen Sachbearbeiter weiter.



fctriesel schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> habe jetzt gelesen daß sich der Liefertermin des 'Aquacomputer aquagrATIx für HD 6970 Typ 2' vom 13.06. auf den 24.06. nochmal verschoben hat.
> Dies war der einzige Artikel, der bei der Bestellung nicht auf Lager war. Da ich aber gehofft habe er kommt pünktlich rein - 13.06. nicht war klar, Feiertag, habe mit heute 14.06. kalkuliert - und habe ihn deswegen bestellt.
> 
> ...



Die Liefertermine sind die die wir von den Herstellern bekommen, leider verschieben die sich manchmal…

Eine Teillieferung kann ich veranlassen, nur ist im Moment noch nichts verbucht. Gucke aber, das sie gleich rausgeht wenn es soweit ist.

Melde mich später dann noch einmal.

Edit: Ok, ich habe deine Bestellung nun aufgeteilt, der Grakakühler wird nachgeliefert.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

He Christian,
gibts Hoffnung dass folgende Teile pünktlich da sind:
MoRa 3 Blende Rhombus Black
MoRa 3 Stadfuss POM
EK D5 X Top
AQ DP Ultra Rot
Heatkiller GPU X3 GTX 580
AC MX 4
Kommt das alles pünktlich?
Gruss


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> He Christian,
> gibts Hoffnung dass folgende Teile pünktlich da sind:
> MoRa 3 Blende Rhombus Black
> MoRa 3 Stadfuss POM
> ...


 
Oh je, da sind einige Wackelkandidaten dabei, das möchte ich dir nicht versprechen das die alle Pünktlich zum angegebenen Liefertermin ankommen. Grundsätzlich sind das die Daten die wir von den Herstellern bekommen haben, aber hin und wieder verschieben sich auf die Termine. Daher kann ich dir nicht mit ruhigen Gewissens sagen "das passt alles"...


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

Danke.
Wer wackelt den alles?
mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juni 2011)

Hiho!

Es fehlt eigentlich nur der EK D5 Deckel, die MX-4 die sollten bald reinkommen.

Watercool mit dem Grakakühler, und den beiden Mora3 Zubehörteilen machen wir ein wenig sorgen...

Der Rest ist reserviert!


----------



## Gnome (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab immernoch keine Antwort von Frau Weiss 

Mail ging gestern 12:52 Uhr raus...ihr wart auch mal schneller mit antworten


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juni 2011)

Jo, haben das gerade durchgesprochen, denke wir haben da eine gute Lösung gefunden, sie schreibt dir gerade ne Mail, denke dann können wir einen Strich unter diese Baustelle machen.


----------



## fctriesel (15. Juni 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Die Liefertermine sind die die wir von den Herstellern bekommen, leider verschieben die sich manchmal…
> 
> Eine Teillieferung kann ich veranlassen, nur ist im Moment noch nichts verbucht. Gucke aber, das sie gleich rausgeht wenn es soweit ist.
> 
> ...


 Logisch, ihr wollt das Zeug ja verkaufen. 

Aber super, vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Gnome (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo, Wassermann 

Ich habe Frau Weiss gestern Abend noch eine Mail zurückgeschrieben. Zuerst habe ich geschrieben, dass ich nicht mehr genau weiß, welche undicht waren. Ich habe danach nochmal alle durchgetestet und ich habe die undichten wieder ausfindig machen können. Leider habe ich noch keine Antwort von Frau Weiss erhalten.

Folgendes habe ich in die Mail geschrieben:



> Ich habe die Anschlüsse noch einmal durchgetestet und habe 4     undichte Anschlüsse. 2x 45° und 2x 90°. Die undichten Anschlüsse     habe ich in einen Luftpolsterbeutel hineingetan und die einmalig     verbauten, restlichen Anschlüsse in einen weiteren     Luftpolsterbeutel. Auf diesen Beuteln habe ich natürlich die Anzahl     der Anschlüsse angegeben und ob diese undicht oder benutzt sind.     Zudem besitze ich noch alle Originalverpackungen von den     Anschlüssen. Möchten Sie diese ebenso zurück haben oder soll ich     diese sorgfältig entsorgen? Einige Anschlüsse kamen bereits geöffnet     zu mir nach Hause. Die Anschlüsse, die ich nicht benutzt habe, aber     offen sind, habe ich markiert, dass diese bereits geöffnet geliefert     wurden.
> 
> Ich benötige noch ein Rücksendeformular. Soll ich die Versandkosten     tragen oder ist es möglich, dass Aquatuning diese trägt? Falls es     nicht möglich ist, werde ich die Versandkosten bezahlen.



Sicherlich hat Frau Weiss mal wieder etwas viel zu tun, sodass Sie nicht antwortet. 

Könntest du mir eventuell Auskunft geben? 


Danke schonmal


----------



## Spiff (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Wassermann

Kannst du bei meiner Bestellung, Bestellnr. 98017035 die Kühlflüssigkeit 3 x Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml in 3x                                                            Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml wechseln? 

Besten Dank Spiff
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen!

@Gnome
Frau Weiss ist gerade an deiner E-Mail dran.



Spiff schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann
> 
> Kannst du bei meiner Bestellung, Bestellnr. 98017035 die Kühlflüssigkeit 3 x Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml in 3x                                                            Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Blau 1000ml wechseln?
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, ist gewechselt. Nun fehlen nur noch deine Lüftergitter in schwarz 120mm, die sollen im laufe der nächsten Wochen kommen.


----------



## Gnome (17. Juni 2011)

Danke - Email von Frau Weiss erhalten. Paket geht Montag an euch zurueck. Hab vielen Dank fuer dein Bemuehen - top


----------



## Spiff (17. Juni 2011)

Super! Danke schön.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Kurze Frage: der Artikel 10125 (Heatkiller 3.0) ist bei den technischen Daten nicht für Sockel AM3 genannt - in der Überschrift jedoch schon.
Ist der Eumel nun kompatibel oder nicht?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Juni 2011)

Hiho!



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kurze Frage: der Artikel 10125 (Heatkiller 3.0) ist bei den technischen Daten nicht für Sockel AM3 genannt - in der Überschrift jedoch schon.
> Ist der Eumel nun kompatibel oder nicht?
> ...


 
Denke Copy & Paste Fehler, habe ich nun nachgebessert. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2011)

Kein Problem!


----------



## xTc (19. Juni 2011)

Ich hab da wohl ein Fehler gefunden, oder? 

Technische Daten zu Alphacool Wärmeleitklebepad doppelseitig 120x20x0,5mm:


> Material: Polymere
> Farbe: weiß
> Abmessungen (L x B x H):*30x30x0,5mm*
> Wärmeleitfähigkeit: bis zu 1W/mk
> Klebekraft: min: 16N/25mm



Da sollte doch bestimmt 120x20x0,5mm stehen oder? 


Gruß


Edit: Irgendwie finde ich es sinnlos dafür 3,49 Euro Versand zu bezahlen. Kann ich vier Stück davon nicht im normalen Brief geschickt bekommen? Versicherung ist mir dabei sowas ist egal.


----------



## Gnome (19. Juni 2011)

Hi Wassermann!

Mal ne Frage. Wann kommtn ne neue Lieferung vom Umrüstsatz der Aquaero 4 LT auf Display Variante bei euch rein? Kommt da überhaupt noch was rein? Dieses hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Umrstsatz aquro LT auf Display-Variante Umrstsatz aquaero LT auf Display-Variante 70088 - benötige nämlich ein Set 


Gruß,
Gnome.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen!



xTc schrieb:


> Ich hab da wohl ein Fehler gefunden, oder?
> 
> Technische Daten zu Alphacool Wärmeleitklebepad doppelseitig 120x20x0,5mm:
> 
> ...



Den Fehler habe ich nachgebessert, danke für den Hinweis!

Ich kann deine Bestellung umstellen auf den Briefversand, der kostet dann nur 2,30€. Schrieb mir einfach deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer per PN, ich überarbeite das dann.




Gnome schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann!
> 
> Mal ne Frage. Wann kommtn ne neue Lieferung vom Umrüstsatz der Aquaero 4 LT auf Display Variante bei euch rein? Kommt da überhaupt noch was rein? Dieses hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Umrstsatz aquro LT auf Display-Variante Umrstsatz aquaero LT auf Display-Variante 70088 - benötige nämlich ein Set
> 
> ...



Das sie irgendwann reinkommen steht außer Frage, nur leider wurden wir seit Anfang Mai nicht mehr beliefert. Ein neuer Liefertermin ist mir zur Zeit nicht bekannt, aber wenn wir einen wissen, wird der umgehend in unseren Shop hinterlegt.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail oder SMS senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


----------



## Gnome (20. Juni 2011)

Alles klar trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## nyso (20. Juni 2011)

Danke Wassermann, mit meiner Bestellung hat alles funktioniert


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Juni 2011)

Hey Christian,
Geld ist überwiesen, Betreff ist meine Kundenummer,
ich kann dir auch noch 2 Screens schicken, wenn du dann früher versenden kannst


----------



## HAWX (21. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann dir auch noch 2 Screens schicken, wenn du dann früher versenden kannst



Ich glaub kaum, dass das bei Firmen möglich ist. Du wirst ja wohl 1-2 Tage mehr in Kauf nehmen können


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum, dass das bei Firmen möglich ist. Du wirst ja wohl 1-2 Tage mehr in Kauf nehmen können


 Theorethisch ja, Praktisch läuft mir die Spucke jetzt schon ausm Mund 
Btw. da ich ja sowieso "gesponsert" werde, denke ich das man eine Ausnahme machen könnte,
ist natürlich Christians Entscheidung


----------



## fctriesel (21. Juni 2011)

Das geht selbst mit Überweisung mittlerweile ratzfatz. Gestern Abend bestellung um 2300, Bestätigung der Zahlung heute um 1145 und Versand heute 1345. Morgen da, besser gehts echt nicht.


----------



## watercooled (21. Juni 2011)

Hey Christian,

Habe die Rabattaktion von Meisterkühler mal bemüht. Dauert der Versand deswegen länger? (Überprüfung des Usernamens)

Mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (21. Juni 2011)

Edit: Kannst du bitte das 2 Pol Relais gegen ein 3 Pol Relais austauschen?
Ist mir irgendwas durcheinander gekommen...


----------



## fctriesel (21. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Hey Christian,
> 
> Habe die Rabattaktion von Meisterkühler mal bemüht. Dauert der Versand deswegen länger? (Überprüfung des Usernamens)
> 
> Mfg


Siehe da: 



fctriesel schrieb:


> Das geht selbst mit Überweisung mittlerweile  ratzfatz. Gestern Abend bestellung um 2300, Bestätigung der Zahlung  heute um 1145 und Versand heute 1345. Morgen da, besser gehts echt  nicht.


----------



## watercooled (21. Juni 2011)

Hast du auch mit der Rabattaktion bestellt?


----------



## fctriesel (21. Juni 2011)

Ja, sogar schon zweimal.


----------



## watercooled (21. Juni 2011)

Also geht das genauso schnell wie sonst auch?


----------



## fctriesel (21. Juni 2011)

Sonst habe ich noch nie bestellt, aber schneller kann das da auch nicht gehen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey Christian,
> Geld ist überwiesen, Betreff ist meine Kundenummer,
> ich kann dir auch noch 2 Screens schicken, wenn du dann früher versenden kannst



Wenn du es gestern überwiesen hast, dann wird das in der Regel heute im laufe des Tages bei uns schon verbucht, dann geht deine Order umgehend raus.



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum, dass das bei Firmen möglich ist. Du wirst ja wohl 1-2 Tage mehr in Kauf nehmen können



Vor einige Jahren haben wir das noch gemacht, sind aber da leider auch auf Betrugsfälle reingefallen. Nun können Vorkassenbestellungen nur noch versendet werden wenn sie wirklich komplett gezahlt wurden. 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> …
> ist natürlich Christians Entscheidung



Eine Sperre im System lässt leider auch kein Ausnahmen zu…




watercooled schrieb:


> Hey Christian,
> 
> Habe die Rabattaktion von Meisterkühler mal bemüht. Dauert der Versand deswegen länger? (Überprüfung des Usernamens)
> 
> Mfg



Ne, eigentlich nicht. Gib mir einmal deine Bestell- oder Kundenummer, ich gucke mal wo es hängt.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Edit: Kannst du bitte das 2 Pol Relais gegen ein 3 Pol Relais austauschen?
> Ist mir irgendwas durcheinander gekommen...



Ok, habe ich getauscht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juni 2011)

Hi *Wassermann@AT

Ich habe auch mal eine Frage! Ich habe das erste mal bei euch bestellt und habe die 12% Aktion genutzt! Hat auch alles super funktioniert!
Jetzt gibt es aber noch einen 5% Gutschein den ich auch noch verwenden wollte was aber nicht geht! Ich kann nur einen eingeben!!! 

Lässt sich das noch nachträglich machen oder geht das den nicht ? Habe dazu auch noch einen Thread auf gemacht!!


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)

*


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Juni 2011)

Deine Frage ist doch schon in einem anderen Thread beantwortet worden, dazu denke doch mal logisch


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juni 2011)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> Deine Frage ist doch schon in einem anderen Thread beantwortet worden, dazu denke doch mal logisch




Ich habe hier gleich nach dem andren Thread gepostet da mir eingefallen ist das es hier ein Aquatuning supportthread ist


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Geht nicht - es geht immer nur ein Gutschein.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Geht nicht - es geht immer nur ein Gutschein.
> 
> ...



Okay! Danke für die Info!!


LG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen!



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hi *Wassermann@AT
> 
> Ich habe auch mal eine Frage! Ich habe das erste mal bei euch bestellt und habe die 12% Aktion genutzt! Hat auch alles super funktioniert!
> Jetzt gibt es aber noch einen 5% Gutschein den ich auch noch verwenden wollte was aber nicht geht! Ich kann nur einen eingeben!!!
> ...



Die Rabatte sind nicht Stapelbar.


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Juni 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> Die Rabatte sind nicht Stapelbar.




Vielen Dank für die Info!!


Jetzt habe ich aber noch ein Problem! Ich habe mir etwas bestellt, aber dort ist ewas falsches dabei! Jetzt würde ich gerne die NZXT Lüftersteuerung wieder stonieren!!
Der Rest bleibt so!


Bestellnummer: 132791


Vielen Dank!


LG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo streetjumper16!

Ich habe deine Bestellung überarbeitet und die eine Auftragsbestätigung zugesendet.


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Juni 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo streetjumper16!
> 
> Ich habe deine Bestellung überarbeitet und die eine Auftragsbestätigung zugesendet.




Vielen Dank!!


LG


----------



## Focus2K (25. Juni 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, Danke


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo streetjumper16!
> 
> Ich habe deine Bestellung überarbeitet und die eine Auftragsbestätigung zugesendet.




Entschuldige das ich nochmal etwas ändern möchte!! 

Währe es möglich noch 4 von diesen Y Adaptern zu meiner Bestellung dazu zu legen!? 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 30cm - Schwarz Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 30cm - Schwarz 81023

Bestellnummer lautet wie oben: 132791

Währe sehr nett!!



Mit freundlichen Gruß

streetjumper16 (Christian)


----------



## Gnome (26. Juni 2011)

Hi Wassermann!

Mal ne Frage 

Aktuell geht ja rum, dass viele vernickelte EK Kühler gammeln. Da ich CPU Kühler (EK Supreme HF Full Nickel) und Grafikkartenkühler (EK FC-580 POM), beide in vernickelter Ausführung, bei euch gekauft habe und EK theoretisch nur bis 31. Juli 2011 Garantie wegen gammelnden Kühlern gibt (oder mittlerweile 24 Monate???), möcht ich fragen, ob man auch nach dem 31. Juli korrodierte Kühler einschicken kann. Ich bin aktuell noch der Meinung, es liegt am Blubber, was sich viele selber mixen, bzw. einfaches destilliertes Wasser ohne Korrosionsschutz nehmen. Ich mach in ca. 1 Monat nen Wasserwechsel und werde dann kontrollieren, ob meine Kühler ebenfalls gammeln. Viele hatten schon nach 3-4 Wochen korrodierende Kühler - bisher hab ich meinen Grakakühler ~ 3-4 Wochen in Betrieb. Ich möcht wenigstens noch 1 Monat warten, damit man sich wirklich sicher ist. Zudem sind aktuell keinerlei vernickelte Kühler auf dem Markt und ich möcht jetzt auch keine 4 Wochen ohne funktionierenden Kühler auf nem Netbook rumgurken, bloß weil EK nicht liefern kann. Daher würd ich, *FALLS MEINE KÜHLER KORRODIEREN*, gerne solange warten, bis neue Kühler von EK wieder auf dem Markt sind. Ist das möglich? Und wie siehts aus mit der Garantie beim öffnen der Kühler? Da ich die POM Variante des FC-580 habe und man demnach nicht durch POM durchgucken kann (derjenige, der es kann, der möge sich bei mir melden ), geht die Garantie doch theoretisch verloren, sobald man den Kleber an der Seite abmacht/kaputt macht und den Deckel abnimmt. Was hat es damit auf sich? Oder ist der Aufkleber im Korrosionsfall irrelevant?

Würde mich über die Antwort freuen! Danke schonmal 



///Edit: Frage 1 wegen den Alphacool Anschlüsse hat sich erledigt. Soeben hab ich mal auf mein Konto geschaut und siehe da...AT hat mir doch so schnell es geht alles überwiesen! Wow! Ganz große Klasse! . Vielen Dank


----------



## nyso (26. Juni 2011)

News | EkWaterBlocks


----------



## ATB (26. Juni 2011)

Hi Wassermann,

ich habe gerade diesen Kühler *Aquacomputer aquagratiX für HD 5870 / 5850 Typ 2 (PCB LF R87FA / 109-C00837-00C) *bei euch bestellt. Weist du ungefähr, wann der wieder auf Lager sein wird?

EDIT: Könntest du der Bestellung 132969 noch 3 mal *Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml *Art. Nr. 30153 hinzufügen?


----------



## Ahab (26. Juni 2011)

Hi Wassermann,

ich wollte bei euch einen PWM - Mini PWM -Adapter (von Gelid) bestellen und ihn mir per Brief zustellen lassen, da der Preis für eine Paketsendung den Preis des Artikels bereits deutlich übersteigt und ich nicht mehr als das Doppelte zahlen möchte. -.- 

Die Überweisungsdaten entsprechen aber immernoch denen einer Paketsendung (3,49€ Versand). Was soll ich jetzt tun? Was für einen Betrag soll ich überweisen? 2,99€ (Adapter) + 0,55€ (Porto)?

Gruß, Ahab


----------



## fctriesel (26. Juni 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Die Überweisungsdaten entsprechen aber immernoch denen einer Paketsendung (3,49€ Versand). Was soll ich jetzt tun? Was für einen Betrag soll ich überweisen? 2,99€ (Adapter) + 0,55€ (Porto)?
> 
> Gruß, Ahab


 Das wird wohl nicht wegen dem Gewicht funktionieren, denke da wird ein Großbrief (bis 500g) fällig.


----------



## Ahab (26. Juni 2011)

Ehrlich? Was denkst du wieviel so ein Adapter wiegt?  Aber selbst wenn - Großbrief dürfte ja wohl immernoch billiger sein, als Paket.


----------



## fctriesel (26. Juni 2011)

Zumindest der Shop sagt 70g. Oder sind es sieben? Der Punkt verwirrt mich.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen!



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Entschuldige das ich nochmal etwas ändern möchte!!
> 
> Währe es möglich noch 4 von diesen Y Adaptern zu meiner Bestellung dazu zu legen!?
> 
> ...



Kein Problem ist erweitert. Ein Mail ist auf den weg zu dir!



Gnome schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann!
> 
> Mal ne Frage
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich müssen wir schon allein durch das dt. Handelrecht 2 Jahre Garantie geben. Daher wenn bei deinen Nickelkühlern etwas abplatzt sehe ich keinerlei Reklamationsprobleme.

Nun, das öffnen de Kühlers führt nicht gleich zum verlusst der Garantie. Siehe dazu auch die EK supreme, ohne öffnen könnte man ja nicht die Jetplates wechseln, auch reinigen/warten ist nicht möglich. Hier entscheidet der Einfall. Beispiel Schraube schräg angesetzt beim Zusammenbau, Kühler wird undicht, hier tritt eine Garantie in Kraft. Ich denke du weist worauf ich hinaus will.




DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann,
> 
> ich habe gerade diesen Kühler *Aquacomputer aquagratiX für HD 5870 / 5850 Typ 2 (PCB LF R87FA / 109-C00837-00C) *bei euch bestellt. Weist du ungefähr, wann der wieder auf Lager sein wird?
> 
> EDIT: Könntest du der Bestellung 132969 noch 3 mal *Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml *Art. Nr. 30153 hinzufügen?



Mit etwas Glück noch diese Woche, im Moment habe ich aber keinen neuen Liefertermin vom Einkauf. Wenn er Information hat, werden diese im Shop umgehend hinterlegt.

Die Bestellung habe ich ansonsten erweitert, mehr in der Mail.



Ahab schrieb:


> Hi Wassermann,
> 
> ich wollte bei euch einen PWM - Mini PWM -Adapter (von Gelid) bestellen und ihn mir per Brief zustellen lassen, da der Preis für eine Paketsendung den Preis des Artikels bereits deutlich übersteigt und ich nicht mehr als das Doppelte zahlen möchte. -.-
> 
> ...



Der Versand per Brief kostet 2,30€. Allerdings muss ich dich hier drauf Hinweisen das der Brief nicht verfolgt werden kann und auch keine Transportversicherung beinhaltet, daher bieten wir diese Versandoption nicht Standardmäßig an. 

Ich kann deine Bestellung, einfach über den Shop bestellen und mir die Bestellnummer zukommen lassen, gerne auf Briefversand umstellen, allerdings liegt das Risiko beim Versand ganz beim Kunden.


----------



## <BaSh> (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,
vielleicht kannst du mir Auskunft geben.
Ich habe gestern eine Email von Herr Klassen erhalten.
In dieser ging es um den Wunsch meine Bestellung (Bestellnummer: 132962) in einer Teillieferung zu verschicken. Herr Klassen sagte mir etwas von nachzuzahlenden Versandkosten,nannte mir aber keine Zahl. Da ich das Geld für den zusätzlichen Versand heute Überweisen wollte, möchte ich nun wissen wieviel es denn an Versandkosten sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen <BaSh>


----------



## Gnome (28. Juni 2011)

Super! Danke, Wassermann


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo!



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> vielleicht kannst du mir Auskunft geben.
> Ich habe gestern eine Email von Herr Klassen erhalten.
> In dieser ging es um den Wunsch meine Bestellung (Bestellnummer: 132962) in einer Teillieferung zu verschicken. Herr Klassen sagte mir etwas von nachzuzahlenden Versandkosten,nannte mir aber keine Zahl. Da ich das Geld für den zusätzlichen Versand heute Überweisen wollte, möchte ich nun wissen wieviel es denn an Versandkosten sind.
> ...



Einfach 4,52€auf uns Konto überwiesen dann passt das mit der nachlieferung. Als Verwendungzweck reicht uns deine Bestellnummer: 132962

Unsere BankverbindungName:	Aquatuning GmbH
Konto:	89666
BLZ:	47850065
Bei:	Sparkasse Gütersloh

Den Rest der Bestellung habe ich der Versandabteilung übergeben.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (29. Juni 2011)

moin

wollte fragen was mit dem XSPC Trippeldeckel für die Laing DDC los ist, letzte woche noch im Shop zu finden heute als ich ihn bestellen wollte weg .


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Maneus Calgar schrieb:


> moin
> 
> wollte fragen was mit dem XSPC Trippeldeckel für die Laing DDC los ist, letzte woche noch im Shop zu finden heute als ich ihn bestellen wollte weg .



Der wurde dieses Jahr erst 1x verkauft und daher vom Einkauf aus unser Sortiment genommen. Wir können die den Mitbestellen, 34,99€, wenn du möchtest!?


----------



## Maneus Calgar (30. Juni 2011)

Ok danke ich meld mich wenn ich wieder was bestelle, nächste woche wird das werden.


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,
ich habe den ersten Teil meiner Lieferung gestern erhalten. ( 1 Paket Gummibärchen hätte auch gereicht  Aber gleich 3 )
Nun habe ich gerade gesehen das der Aquacomputer HD6970 wieder verfügbar ist.
Kannst du den Versand bitte nocheinmal anstoßen?
Hier nocheinmal die  Bestellnummer: 132962.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo!



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> ich habe den ersten Teil meiner Lieferung gestern erhalten. ( 1 Paket Gummibärchen hätte auch gereicht  Aber gleich 3 )
> Nun habe ich gerade gesehen das der Aquacomputer HD6970 wieder verfügbar ist.
> Kannst du den Versand bitte nocheinmal anstoßen?
> Hier nocheinmal die  Bestellnummer: 132962.


 
Deine Bestellung geht heute auf die Reise zu dir!


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Juni 2011)

Super danke dir


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Wasserman,

und zwar hab ich ein Problem! Ich habe letzten Donnerstag bei euch bestellt und mir wurde bis jetzt meine Bestellung reserviert!
Jetzt habe ich Probleme mit meinem Geld das es noch immer nicht auf meinem Konto ist und wollte deshalb nochmals nachfragen ob man meine Bestellung noch 1 Woche reservieren könnte ?

Würde halt doch gerne die 12% sparen und wenn ich NEU bestellen müsste währen die ja weg!


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo!



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hallo Wasserman,
> 
> und zwar hab ich ein Problem! Ich habe letzten Donnerstag bei euch bestellt und mir wurde bis jetzt meine Bestellung reserviert!
> Jetzt habe ich Probleme mit meinem Geld das es noch immer nicht auf meinem Konto ist und wollte deshalb nochmals nachfragen ob man meine Bestellung noch 1 Woche reservieren könnte ?
> ...



Gib mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundenummer, ich gucke mal.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Juli 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> 
> Gib mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundenummer, ich gucke mal.


 

Bestellnummer: 132791


Bzw. Wie sieht es den mit Finanzierung aus ? Geht das bei euch ?


Edit: Da ich erst angefangen habe zu arbeiten denke ich nicht das es per Finanzierung geht!
Wenn dem so ist können sie meine Bestellung stornieren! Ist schade aber ohne Geld wird das nichts!

Ich werde dann ein andermal bestellen und vielleicht gibt es dann ja wieder so eine nette Aktion 

LG


----------



## <BaSh> (1. Juli 2011)

Möchte mich einmal beim gesamten Aquatuning-Team bedanken. 1A Versand und Kundenberatung. 
Und das nächste mal kommt bestimmt


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Dem widerspreche ich nicht - aus Überzeugung!
Um 13:33 Uhr bestellt - um 14:11 Uhr bekomme ich schon die Versandbestätigung!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Juli 2011)

@streetjumper16 zu Nikolaus gibt es zu 100% wieder ne 12% Aktion. Eventuell im Herbst auch.


----------



## Focus2K (3. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

bitte storniert die Bestellung Nummer: 133412  (Hoffe das ist noch möglich)


Ich habe mich aus diversen Gründen für etwas anderes entschieden. Dieses ist in der Bestellung 133602. Wann kann ich dort mit dem Versand rechnen?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen!

@streetjumper16
Finanzierung geht, einfach bei der Bestellung diesen Punkt auswählen.

Ich habe deine Bestellung storniert.


@Focus2K
133412 habe ich storniert

133602 geht heute auf die Reise zu dir.


----------



## Focus2K (4. Juli 2011)

Hi nochmal, falls es noch nicht zu spät ist!!

könnt ihr mir noch eine Ein/Auslass Adapterset (Art.Nr.: 52151) mit ins Paket packen.
Bestellnummer: 133602

Sorry für das ganz hin und her...

Ansonsten muss ich es bei der nächsten Bestellung mitbestellen...


----------



## Schelmiii (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab zwar schon mit einer Kollegin gesprochen, allerdings ergebnislos.
Deswegen möchte ich den bei meiner Bestellung aufgetretenen Missstand hier mal anprangern.
Es geht um folgendes, ich habe einen AGB bestellt, den Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 50 LT.
Als der aber dann aber kam, musste ich folgendes aus dem Paket holen (Bilder sind FullHD):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als normalen Fehler, der ja mal passieren kann, wendete ich mich guten Mutes, bald einen neuen AGb in der Hand halten zu können, per Kontaktformular beim Support.
Aber da meinte ich, mich trifft der Schlag, als mir gesagt wurde, dass man den AGB nicht umtauschen könne.
Die Mail, die ich erhalten habe war ziemlich verstörend.
Demnach müsse ich immer mit solchen vermeintlichen "Mängeln" zu rechnen.
Indirekt wurde angedeutet, ich hätte eine zu hohe erwartungshaltung an so ein Produkt.
Toll, dass ein neuer AGB nicht völlig zerkratzt bei mir ankommen sollte, ist nicht wirklich viel verlangt.
Außerdem wurde behauptet, der reklamiete Mangel sei üblich für das Produkt, bzw. den Hersteller.
Als ich dann heute bei Alphacool nachgefragt, ob den Kratzer inklusive sind, antworteten die selbstverständlich mit nein.
Lediglich Bearbeitungsspuren können auftreten.
Das fasse ich aber nicht mehr unter Bearbeitungsspuren.
Es hieß, ich könne des AGB laut FAG zurückschicken, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, muss ich dann Versandkosten zahlen.
Und eigentlich wollte ich schon unbedingt diesen AGB, da es keine Alternative mit 50cm Länge gibt.
Was schlagen Sie jetzt vor, wie das weiter gehandhabt werden soll?

Meine Kundennummer:      *58053*
Bestell-Nr.: 132808

P.S.: Ich konnte gerade noch so den Pfingst-Rabat bekommen, ich habe da aber schon den vollen Preis bezahlt.
Auf der Rechnung ist schon der verbilligte Preis drauf, allerdings habe ich noch keine Rückzahlung erhalten.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Focus2K schrieb:


> Hi nochmal, falls es noch nicht zu spät ist!!
> 
> könnt ihr mir noch eine Ein/Auslass Adapterset (Art.Nr.: 52151) mit ins Paket packen.
> Bestellnummer: 133602
> ...



Sorry, das Paket ist schon unterwegs gewesen



@Schelmiii

Ich kann deinen Frust voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Ich denke wir finden hier schon eine Lösung.

Die Rahmenbedingung die die Kollegin dir gesagt hat sind Standardisiert und entsprechen der Norm. Mittlere Qualität und Güte schreibt das deutsche Handelsgesetzt vor, so ist die Ware wenn sie nicht anders gekennzeichnet ist. Das Produkt ist von der Funktion her in Ordnung, sieht aber halt nicht so, wie wir es uns im europäischen Raum gewohnt sind, erstklassig aus, aber so wurde es auch nicht ausgezeichnet.

Nun sind wir von Aquatuning drauf bedacht unseren Kunden einen möglichst guten Service zu bieten der sich nicht nur an Paragraphen orientiert, sondern auch an den wünschen unserer Kunden.

Mein Problem ist, das ich von den vorgegebenen Rahmenbedingungen nur beschränkt abweichen kann. Aber ich kann dir etwas entgegen kommen.

Meine erste Idee:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Xerapol Acryl/Plexiglas Reiniger 50g Xerapol Acryl/Plexiglas Reiniger 50g 32213
Würde ich dir zusenden! Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Artikel dann etwas aufgewertet wird.

Eine andere Möglichkeit:
Da die Reklamationsabteilung den Artikel als nicht defekte Ware ansieht kann ich ihre übergeordnete Aussage nicht revidieren. Aber, ich kann hier Kulanz wirken lassen. Zum einen wenn du dir einen anderen AGB aussuchst kann ich dir versprochnen 12% geben. Ich würde dir auch anbieten die Rücksendekosten zu tragen. Allerdings bei der Neuversendung des neuen AGBs kann ich nicht kostenlos machen. Das überschreitet meine Kompetenzen.


Die letzte Möglichkeit dir mir einfällt:
Ist sich direkt mit der Geschäftsleitung in Verbindung zu setzen, sie kann über die Rahmenbedingungen hinweg entscheiden. Den Kontakt dazu findest du hier ganz unten:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen


----------



## Focus2K (5. Juli 2011)

Hi nochmal, leider habt ihr mir jetzt doch die sendung mit der Laing geschickt, obwohl in der Versandmail was anderes stand.

Mir ist es egal, ich nehme dann jetzt die Laing und fertig.. aber ihr solltet dann mal eure bestände prüfen 

mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Juli 2011)

Focus2K schrieb:


> Hi nochmal, leider habt ihr mir jetzt doch die sendung mit der Laing geschickt, obwohl in der Versandmail was anderes stand.
> 
> Mir ist es egal, ich nehme dann jetzt die Laing und fertig.. aber ihr solltet dann mal eure bestände prüfen
> 
> mfg



Hiho!

Echt komisch, die Bestellungen sind richtig storniert bzw. frei gegeben wurden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die im Lager das falsche Paket weggeräumt haben, im System ist alles richtig. Hast du auch die Rechnung mit der Laing dabei?


----------



## Schelmiii (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für dein Bemühen, den bestmöglichen Service zu bieten. Da der AGB zu dem Konzept meines Mods gehört, gibt es keinen alternativen AGB. Deswegen würde ich gerne auf die Polierpaste zurück greifen. Sollte das nicht klappen bestelle ich mir wohl noch einen. Dann nehm ich den mit Kratzern zum einpassen in den Mod.

Und hast du mal geschaut, ob die Rücküberweisung von dem zu viel bezahlten Geld schon eingeleitet wurde?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Juli 2011)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für dein Bemühen, den bestmöglichen Service zu bieten. Da der AGB zu dem Konzept meines Mods gehört, gibt es keinen alternativen AGB. Deswegen würde ich gerne auf die Polierpaste zurück greifen. Sollte das nicht klappen bestelle ich mir wohl noch einen. Dann nehm ich den mit Kratzern zum einpassen in den Mod.
> 
> Und hast du mal geschaut, ob die Rücküberweisung von dem zu viel bezahlten Geld schon eingeleitet wurde?



Ok, die Polierpaste schicke ich dir zu.

Die Überweisung wurde noch nicht angewiesen und ist unsere Buchhaltung im Urlaub... Ich habe das an die Vertretung nochmal angewiesen, hoffe die kümmert sich, hat ja auch in ihrem Bereich genug zu tun.


----------



## Focus2K (5. Juli 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> Echt komisch, die Bestellungen sind richtig storniert bzw. frei gegeben wurden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die im Lager das falsche Paket weggeräumt haben, im System ist alles richtig. Hast du auch die Rechnung mit der Laing dabei?



Ja, habe die Rechnung mit der Laing. also stimmen eure bestände definitiv nicht mehr


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Focus2K schrieb:


> Ja, habe die Rechnung mit der Laing. also stimmen eure bestände definitiv nicht mehr


 
Ok, dann haben die in der Versandabteilung genau die Falsche rausgesendet. Ich habe das nun in unserem System umgestellt. Dank dir für die unkomplzierte Handhabe!


----------



## Focus2K (6. Juli 2011)

Evtl. werd ich jetzt doch noch etwas kompliziert 

Ist es mir noch möglich die Laing und den Ausgleichsbehälter zu tauschen? Habe es allerdings gestern kurz zum probieren drin gehabt und ich finde die laing sehr laut. Wie wäre da der ablauf (Wenn es noch möglich ist)? 

Oder du schickst mir einen guten Preis für nen Poweradjust oder Aquero per PN, weiß aber nicht ob das die Lautstärke der Laing so stark senkt?!

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Probiere doch mal die Laing mit 'nem 7-V-Adapter - von der Leistung sollte es ausreichen.
Oder Schwingunsdämpfer.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Focus2K (6. Juli 2011)

Der "Deckel" ist gedämpft.. ok, läuft mi 7Volt, finde sie aber immer noch ziemlich laut... Und eine Tacho Signal bekomme ich komischerweise auch nicht mehr... Also so eine Super Lösungs ist das noch nicht...

Also entweder Aquero/Poweradjust oder andere Pumpe...

@Wassermann: Austausch noch möglich? Ablauf? gerne auch per PN....


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Hier findest du mehr über unseren Reklamationsweg:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Unter Downloads einfach das Rücksendeformular ausdrucken, ausfüllen und in die Rücksendung packen.

Und hier mehr über die kostenlose Rücksendung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Rcksendung
Hier ebenfalls einfach alles ausfüllen und ausdrucken. Das dann mit zur Post nehmen und das Paket dort kostenlos abgeben.

Rücksendungen im Rahmen des FAG sind erst ab einem Warenwert von 40€ kostenlos! 


Parallel kannst du schon den neuen Artikel bei uns bestellen und du kreuzt dann einfach bei dem Rücksendeformular an: Mit neuer Bestellung verrechnen.

Wir kommen dann auf dich zu wenn die Rücksendung bei uns angekommen ist.


----------



## DasRegal (8. Juli 2011)

AT ist heute down. Ich hoffe meine Bestellung geht nicht verloren. ^^ Ist die Downtime gewollt (aufgrund eines Updates oder so) oder gab es einen Serverausfall? Oo


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Juli 2011)

@Wassermann nehmt ihr irgendwann noch das P8P67 Set von Anfitec ins Sortiment?
@DasRegal Ich denke die arbeiten mit redundanten Servern


----------



## Focus2K (8. Juli 2011)

@Wassermann: Danke für die Hinweise..

Ich habe grade fesgestellt das ich die Verpackung vom AGB schon weggeworfen habe... 
Es bleibt jetzt dann also doch alles wie es ist.. und ch bestell nächsten monat bei euch nen Aquero mit Poweradjust und fertig


----------



## Schelmiii (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab die Polierpaste jetzt erhalten und mit ihr habe ich die Kratzer weitesgehend beseitigen können.
Noch ein bisschen mehr polieren und dann sind sie alle weg.
Bei intensiveren Betrachten ist mir aber dann aufgefallen, dass an den unteren 1/4" Gewinden schon diese typischen Ringe von fest angezogenen Anschlüssen waren.
Damit war der AGB vor mir schon einmal gebraucht und somit keine Neuware.
Ich mein, ich bin jetzt zwar einigermaßen zufrieden mit dem AGB, allerdings sollte sowas eigentlich nicht passieren oder?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen!



DasRegal schrieb:


> AT ist heute down. Ich hoffe meine Bestellung geht nicht verloren. ^^ Ist die Downtime gewollt (aufgrund eines Updates oder so) oder gab es einen Serverausfall? Oo



Serverprobleme waren das, zum Glück läuft wieder alles.




<BaSh> schrieb:


> @Wassermann nehmt ihr irgendwann noch das P8P67 Set von Anfitec ins Sortiment?



Ich denke ja, habe das gerade mal dem Einkauf geschrieben. Kommt die nächsten Tage dann online!




Focus2K schrieb:


> @Wassermann: Danke für die Hinweise..
> 
> Ich habe grade fesgestellt das ich die Verpackung vom AGB schon weggeworfen habe...
> Es bleibt jetzt dann also doch alles wie es ist.. und ch bestell nächsten monat bei euch nen Aquero mit Poweradjust und fertig



Ok, die Reklamationsabteilung bearbeitet dann deine Rücksendung und meldet sich dann bei dir.




Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ich mein, ich bin jetzt zwar einigermaßen zufrieden mit dem AGB, allerdings sollte sowas eigentlich nicht passieren oder?



Was meinst genau?


----------



## Schelmiii (11. Juli 2011)

Ja das ich einen neuen AGB bestellt habe und einen gebrauchten geschickt bekommen habe.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Juli 2011)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ja das ich einen neuen AGB bestellt habe und einen gebrauchten geschickt bekommen habe.



Der war nicht gebraucht, wer erzählt denn sowas?

Wenn Produkte zurückkommen und die sind gebraucht kommen die hier online:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Gebrauchte Ware

Wir verkaufen alle Produkte so weiter wie wir sie von dem Hersteller bekommen. Gebrauchte Ware Kunden unterzujubel gehört nicht zu unserer Firmenpolitik und ist ein böswillige Unterstellung! Wir wollen doch unsere Kunden erhalten und nicht vergraulen! Durch so eine Negativpolitik verliert man mehr als man gewinnt, das sollte jedem klar sein!


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juli 2011)

@Schelmii: Ist der AGB evtl. beim Hersteller auf Dichtigkeit getestet worden und die Einschraubspuren von daher?


----------



## Schelmiii (11. Juli 2011)

Was soll ich denn mit so einer Unterstellung gewinnen. Fakt ist, dass ich an Gewinden Ringe gefunden habe, die auf eine vorherige Benutzung hinweisen. Ob die jetzt durch eine Dichtigkeitsprüfung entstanden sind, wie Schienenbruch angedeutet hat, weiß ich nicht.
Es könnte ja sein, dass ich zufällig den B-Ware AGB bekommen habe, der parallel angeboten wurde.
Da du mir aber das Poliermittel gegeben hast, habe ich den AGB ja wieder aufwerten können.
Ich wollte nur mal nachfragen, ob das realistisch sein könnte, dass der AGB zufällig gebraucht sein könnte.
Wie ich deutlich aus deiner Antwort rauslesen konnte, ist dem nicht so.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Juli 2011)

Nene, von unserer Seite auf garkeinen Fall, das ist absolut kein Gedanke wert B-Ware als Neuware zu verkaufen, es macht mehr Ärger und kostet mehr Geld als wenn wir sie gleich als gebrauchte Ware anbieten. Ganz davon abgesehen das es absolut unseriös und unmoralisch ist hat man nicht mal Wirtschaftlich was von so einer Politik.


Ich kann es dir nicht sagen woher die kommen soll. Die Idee von Jochen könnte ich mir auch Vorstellen.


Nun bin ich aber froh das die Paste seine Wirkung gezeigt hat, vielleicht lasse ich hier mal ein How² erstellen, denke könnten Interessant sein!


----------



## Focus2K (11. Juli 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Ok, die Reklamationsabteilung bearbeitet dann deine Rücksendung und meldet sich dann bei dir.



Was meinst du jetzt? Soll ich den AGB ohne OVP zurücksenden? das dürfte zu Problemen laut FAG führen, oder?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Juli 2011)

Focus2K schrieb:


> Was meinst du jetzt? Soll ich den AGB ohne OVP zurücksenden? das dürfte zu Problemen laut FAG führen, oder?


 
Wenn die Originalverpackung nicht mehr vorhanden ist, können wir keine Preisminderung machen, das müssen wir tolerieren.

Allerdings wenn die Pumpe schon einmal in Betrieb war und somit gebraucht, da haben wir das recht die Preise zu senken. Allerdings, die willst ja etwas Neues dafür bestellen, da ist die Reklamationsabteilung sehr Kulant.


----------



## Focus2K (11. Juli 2011)

ok, dann mach ich das alles Fertig und order die neue Pumpe.. vielen Dank nochmal...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Juli 2011)

Kein Problem, dafür bin ich ja da


----------



## Focus2K (11. Juli 2011)

So, neue Bestellung ist raus und die Laing inkl. AGB geht heute an euch zurück.

Falls möglich währe ein Vorabversand der Ware von Vorteil, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Wäre super, wenn das nochmal geprüft wird, da ohne Pumpe meine Hardware Stillsteht 

Gruß Focus2K


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Juli 2011)

Das kann ich leider nicht machen. Vertrauen ist gut, ging aber in der Vergangenheit oft in die Hose. Daher erst muss die Rücksendung bei uns sein, dann können wir die andere Ware versenden.


----------



## Gnome (11. Juli 2011)

man kann ja bestellen und zuschicken lassen und für das defekte/alte einfach auf dem Retourenschein eine Gutschrift oder Gutschein machen lassen. So mach ich es immer. Denn wer einmal bei Aquatuning bestellt, bestellt immer bei Aquatuning. Deswegen ist ein Gutschein auch zum Vorteil


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Ja, das wäre auch möglich. Vorher Bestellen, uns einmal das Geld auslegen und dann die defekte Ware zurücksenden. Die Gutschrift würden wir dann auch auszahlen.


----------



## Focus2K (13. Juli 2011)

Soo Retoure ist bei euch eingegangen und meine neue Bestellung wird scheinbar schon bearbeitet.
Kannst mir dann ja nochmal einen kurzen status zukommen lassen.

Bedanke mich schon im voraus für die schnelle und freundliche Bearbeitung... Euch kann man ohne Einschränkung empfehlen.. Weiter so...

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo!



Focus2K schrieb:


> Soo Retoure ist bei euch eingegangen und meine neue Bestellung wird scheinbar schon bearbeitet.
> Kannst mir dann ja nochmal einen kurzen status zukommen lassen.
> 
> Bedanke mich schon im voraus für die schnelle und freundliche Bearbeitung... Euch kann man ohne Einschränkung empfehlen.. Weiter so...
> ...



Hmmm, bisher sehe ich ncihts in deinem Kundenkonto zu sehen. Der Tisch ist aber noch gut voll. Denke spätestens morgen wirst ein Feedback erhalten!


----------



## Focus2K (14. Juli 2011)

und wie schauts??

Will nicht nerven, aber habe gehofft das mein rechner am We läuft.

MfG


----------



## Gnome (14. Juli 2011)

Wenns da ist, ist es da. Es bringt auch wenig, wenn du ständig nachfragst . AT arbeitet schon so schnell sie können und du musst es so sehen: eine Liste ist bei AT und die, die zuerst auf der Liste stehen, sind auch die, die zuerst bearbeitet werden. Diejenigen, die zuletzt dazu kommen, sind natürlich die letzten. Jeder möchte doch seine Artikel haben und demnach schadet es doch nicht, wenn du mal 1-2 Tage länger wartest . Vorfreude auf die WaKü-Teile ist doch am besten . Also fein abwarten, das Zeug wird schon kommen .


----------



## Focus2K (14. Juli 2011)

daran wollte ich ja auch garnicht zweifeln, wie gesagt.. halte ich AT für absolut Empfehlenswert OHNE EInschränkungen.
Bin nur leider ein sehr ungeduldiger Mensch 

Also nicht falsch verstehen und immer weiter so AT...


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

AT hat bei mir mal eine Lieferung bei normalem Versand innerhalb von 22 Stunden nach Bestellung geliefert.(DHL) Mach dir keine Sorgen, die sind so schnell wie kaum ein anderer Shop


----------



## Gnome (14. Juli 2011)

Genau 

Und ich denke wir alle freuen uns immer extrem auf Pakete. Da gehts mir genauso wie dir . Ich versuch mich dann immer abzulenken . Zock mal ne Runde, da vergisst du das


----------



## Focus2K (14. Juli 2011)

Gnome schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Und ich denke wir alle freuen uns immer extrem auf Pakete. Da gehts mir genauso wie dir . Ich versuch mich dann immer abzulenken . Zock mal ne Runde, da vergisst du das


 
HAHA , keine Pumpe, kein zoggen  
 Aber werds überleben....

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 15.07.2011 um 10:17 ----------

Sorry nochmal, habe grade eine Mail bekommen, dass die Vorkasse unvollständig ist.

Kann aber in meinem OnlineKonto nix erkennen, was ist da jetzt genau los? Wurde etwas vom Neuwert abgerechnet?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen Focus2K!

Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgehakt, die Kollegin aus der REklamationsabteilung hat dir heute morgen eine E-Mail geschrieben.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juli 2011)

Hey Christian,
meine WaKü ist jetzt eingebaut und funktioniert super!
Aber ich würde Alphacool mal raten irgendwo zu beschreiben was Ein- und Auslass an der D5 (Alphacool HF D5 Top) ist,
ich hatte erst 2 Eingänge angeschlossen, da nirgendwo ersichtlich ist welcher der oberen Beiden Auslass ist 
Gruss


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Die haben doch eine Montageanleitung online: http://www.alphacool.com/download/Alphacool-D5-Montageanleitung.pdf


----------



## Focus2K (15. Juli 2011)

So jetzt aber.. die Mail kam erst sehr spät bei mir an... Das aber egal. 
Alles Geklärt, Super schnelle Antworten auf Mails. TOP Bearbeitung... Super Kulanz. Alles geregelt.
Ohne Einschränkung zu empfehlen... 

Also nochmal ein riesen Dankeschön für die schnell und sehr kulante Abwicklung. Weiter So @AT Team!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juli 2011)

Hehehe, das klingt doch super, so gehe ich mit ein lächeln ins Wochenende


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juli 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die haben doch eine Montageanleitung online: http://www.alphacool.com/download/Alphacool-D5-Montageanleitung.pdf


 *heul* Warum legen die sowas nicht bei, das hätte mir 2 Wochen gespart


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Juli 2011)

Dachte das ist dabei?

Werde das mal anregen, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

die Winkeladapter 90° von EK sind leider nur in silber vernickel verfügbar. Bekommt ihr die auch in schwarz vernickelt, wie die 45°???


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo!



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> die Winkeladapter 90° von EK sind leider nur in silber vernickel verfügbar. Bekommt ihr die auch in schwarz vernickelt, wie die 45°???


 
Bisher hat EK die uns noch nicht angeboten, bzw. nicht online. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus da die früher oder später kommen werden... nur wann genau, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Eterna (22. Juli 2011)

Bin grad auffer arbeit, und wolte einfach mal Fragen ob ich noch heute mit der Lieferung rechnen kann- 134947  Danke. am wochenende ist die zeit immer am besten zum basteln.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Diene Bestellung ist schon am 20.7 versendet wurden und liegt nun zur Abholung in der Filiale bereit. Paketnummer schicke ich dir per PN.


----------



## Eterna (22. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  super service, und kein lange Warten. ich bin positiv überrascht.


----------



## Spiff (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo Wasserman

Heute ist meine Bestellung von AT angekommen . 

Leider musste ich feststellen das noch 8 Lüftergitter 120mm (80001) fehlen. Im Internet sind die auf der Bestellung drauf, aber auf dem Lieferschein nicht. 

Ich habe auch 3 Flaschen AC Doubel Protect (30172) bestellt. Nun hab ich festgestellt das 1 Flasche einen etwas anderen Farbton hat, leicht milchig, sehe das Etikett auf der anderen Seite der Flasche nicht. Die anderen beiden sind klar. Und bei allen 3 Flaschen hat es Ablagerungen am Boden. Ist das normal? 


*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bestellnummer: 98017035 [/FONT]*Kundennummer:     *62320

*Danke für die Antwort

MfG Spiff


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Juli 2011)

Hey Christian,
leider erkennt mein PC das AE 5 nicht, was nun??


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Juli 2011)

Schau mal da rein, denn da wird gerade das selbe Problem bei einem User diskutiert, zudem bist da wohl besser aufgehoben 

Aquacomputer


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Juli 2011)

Nabend!

@Stiff:
Die Lüftergitter sind im Moment des Versandes nicht Lagernd gewesen, wie es scheint hat mein Kollege eine Teillieferung veranlasst. Die Lüftergitter werden dir kostenlos wenn sie Lagernd sind nachgesendet. Normal sagt mein Kollege immer den Kunden bescheid wenn er so etwas macht, vielleicht im Stress vergessen…

@Aquacomputerstuff (Stiff&Wa1lock):
Hier möchte ich euch bitten direkt einmal mit dem Kollegen von Aquacomputer Kontakt auf zu nehmen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/47359-shoggy.html der ist jetzt schon im Feierabend, kann sein das er von zu Hause noch was macht, wird sich dann aber spätestens morgen mit euch in Verbindung setzen und euch von A-Z betreuen!


----------



## watercooled (26. Juli 2011)

Hi Wassermann,

Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen ein Problem mit meinem Aquaero 4.0. 
Das Fing vergisst regelmäßig seine Einstellungen, und zeigt dann nur Kauderwelsch an. zB. Steht dann da anstatt "Netzteil - 23,7 Grad" eben mal "Netzteiyyy - 73,9 Grad" oder ist der Durchfluss auf einmal bei 0,3l/h und das Aquaero Display vermischt 2 Seiten!?

Softwareupdate sowie Eeprom Reset hilft nichts. Nachdem die Stromversorgung für ein paar min. Gekappt wird, verschwindet das Problem. Taucht aber in unregelmäßigen Abständen wieder auf.

Was kann das sein?

Mfg


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Hier möchte ich dich bitten direkt einmal mit dem Kollegen von Aquacomputer Kontakt auf zu nehmen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/me...59-shoggy.html der wird sich mit dir in Verbindung setzen und dich von A-Z betreuen!


----------



## Eterna (29. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend. Ich möchte mitteilen, das in meiner bestellung (135372) nur ein schlauch (56003) geliefert worden ist. Wobei auf der Rechnung 2 abgebildet sind. Bitte um eine überprüfung. Ich habe ja 2 bestelt, und 2 bezahlt. Danke


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juli 2011)

Hast du verschiedene Schläuche bestellt oder einfach 2 Meter am Stück?


----------



## Eterna (29. Juli 2011)

Bestellmenge = Schlauchlänge in Metern! ^^ ok mein fehler danke dir


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. August 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Ok, super, dann passt ja alles!


----------



## Spiff (2. August 2011)

Hallo Wassermann

Kannst du bitte mal bei meiner Bestellung schauen was da noch alles fehlt?
Kundennummer:     *69028*
Bestell-Nr.: 132874

MfG Spiff


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. August 2011)

Hallo!

Offen ist alles dieses hier:
pos_	nummer	benennung	k	menge
1	A63262	ANT Enzotech 10mm (3/8") HF-G1/4-38 Schlauchtülle G1/4 mit O-Ring High-Flow		     30
2	A63299	ANT Enzotech 10mm (3/8") RCPS-G1/4-38 360° G1/4 Schlauchtülle 90° drehbar		      4
3	A87306	KAB mod/smart SATA III Anschlusskabel 60cm gerade, Schwarz,  mit Sicherheitslasche		      4
4	A86096	ZSO Haribo Frösche 150 Stück		      1
5	A86099	ZSO Haribo Riesen Erdbeeren 150 Stück		      1
6	A82227	ZK mod/smart ATX Power Connector 24Pin mit Mainboard Stecker - Schwarz		      1

Ein Kollege hat deine Bestellung getrentn und es geht alles auf die Reise was Lagernd ist.


----------



## Spiff (2. August 2011)

Ah ok, dann wurde das jetzt so geregelt. Danke für die Infos

MfG Spiff


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. August 2011)

Bitte bitte, immer wieder gern


----------



## apostoli (7. August 2011)

Hallo, gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung zu der Aquasuite Software ??


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2011)

Hat die keine Hilfefunktion?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. August 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Frag mal diesen Kollegen hier an:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/47359-shoggy.html

Er ist Mitarbeiter von Aquacomputer und vertritt die Firma hier, vielleicht gibt es eine Anleitung irgendwo als Download.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. August 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr auch bald bei Shops - MeinPaket.de vertreten sein werdet. Dort gibts öfters Gutscheine und Rabattaktionen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. August 2011)

Hallo!



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr auch bald bei Shops - MeinPaket.de vertreten sein werdet. Dort gibts öfters Gutscheine und Rabattaktionen


 
Im Moment besteht da kein Interesse. Danke aber für den Hinweis!


----------



## BittersweetPoison (13. August 2011)

hallo kurze frage.
Passt der Cuplex Kryos Delrin AM2/AM3 auf den Sockel FM1?
Wollte mir diese Board holen und nen Kryos drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2011)

Die FM1 Bohrungen unterscheiden sich nicht von AMx.


----------



## BittersweetPoison (13. August 2011)

Danke für die schnelle antwort.
Was mir aber doch ein bisschen Kopfzerbrechen bereitet,ob er auch von der größe passt.
Diese vier dinger sehen aus,als würden sie stören.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder komme ich mit höhe der Cpu und dem boden des kühlers drüber weg?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2011)

Auf den meisten Boards sind die Spulen so flach, dass es kein Problem geben sollte, zumal der Boden des Cuplex schmaler ist, als der Außenrand der Befestigungslöcher -> es muss nur die Halterung über die Spulen passen, was dir weitere ~2 mm Spielraum in der Höhe einbringt. Wenn du keine Schrägansicht des Boards findest und auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, nimm halt den Supreme LTX in der AMD Version, der hat keine ausladende Halterung.


----------



## BittersweetPoison (13. August 2011)

vielen dank.
werd es einfach mal riskieren und wenns nicht passen sollte zurück schicken ind mir de Ek Supreme LTX holen.
Schönen abend noch.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. August 2011)

Guten Morgen!



BittersweetPoison schrieb:


> vielen dank.
> werd es einfach mal riskieren und wenns nicht passen sollte zurück schicken ind mir de Ek Supreme LTX holen.
> Schönen abend noch.


 
Das mit dem Zurücksenden ist kein Problem, probier es einmal aus.


----------



## wheeler (17. August 2011)

hi,
habe leider probleme mit der aquastream xt die ich bei AT bestellt habe,obs ein pumpenfehler oder user error isr,keine ahnung,also wollte ich die pumpe zu AC schicken,so wie es bei euch ja im reklamationsfall auch empfohlen wird.vorher rufe ich bei euch ,AT , an,aber was sagt der mir am telefon,trotz mehrmaligem nachfragens" schicken sie die pumpe zu uns,wir tauschen die " aha,ok,gesagt getan,gestern ging die pumpe raus,heute ist sie da,email kommt von euch....das ihr sie zum hersteller schickt,und wenn ersatz da ist der dann zu mir geschickt wird.....hallo? das hätte ich doch auch selbst machen können oder? so brauche ich mir garnicht auszudenken das ich noch diese woche ne pumpe in meinen händen halte.da ist man bedacht,selbst alles möglichst schnell abzuwickeln und dann sowas.wie lange wird das jetzt ,im idealfall, dauern?
gruss

wheeler


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. August 2011)

Hallo!

Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, im Normalfall empfehlen wir dem Kunden immer den direkten Weg zum Hersteller bei Aquacomputerprodukten, da wir die Elektronik nicht selber testen können. Daher verstehe ich da meinen Kollegen nicht. Ich habe das mal bei den Supportern in den Raum geworfen, keiner wars...

Nun kann ich daran nichts ändern. Die Pumpe geht nun so schnell wie möglich nach Aquacomputer. Wir müssen warten wie schnell die durch kommen mit dem testen, vielleicht nächste Woche, kann aber auch schonmal 2 Wochen dauern.


----------



## wheeler (17. August 2011)

2 Wochen ? TOP!!!!
ein einfacher Austausch gegen eine neue ist wohl auch nicht möglich oder ist diese Option sowieso keine Option ?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. August 2011)

Wir können leider nicht sehen was an der Pumpe defekt ist, ob es wirklich ein Garantiefall ist oder Kundenverschulden. Sollte es kein Garantiefall sein, dann bleiben wir auf den kosten einer Reparatur sitzen, daher benötigen wir hier als erstes das Feedback des Herstellers.


----------



## DAEF13 (19. August 2011)

Hey Wassermann,

könntest du mir sagen, wann dieser Kühler wieder lieferbar ist?
Ich habe mir grade einen bestellt, weil die SpaWas mit dem Lüfter + Gpu Only schon sehr heiß werden.
Somit brauche ich das Teil sehr dringend...

Danke schon einmal im vorraus


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. August 2011)

Hallo!

Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, ich sehe im Moment nur das der schon seit Anfang des Monats hätte bei uns sein sollen. Da er allerdings bei EK auch nicht Lagernd ist, vermute ich mal das das diese Woche wohl eher noch nichts wird mit der Lieferung.

Du kannst dir aber auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail oder SMS senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


----------



## DAEF13 (22. August 2011)

Hmm im Moment läuft die Karte wieder "an Luft", jedoch finde ich SpaWa Temls um 100°C überhaupt nicht toll, weshalb ich die GraKa im Moment dann nochnnicht wirklich nutzen kann...
Die Nickelvariante kostet nur ein paar Euro mehr und hat keine der vorherigen Probleme mehr, oder?

Ansonsten: Könnte ich noch den Restbetrag überweisen und dann die (lieferbare) Nickelversion nehmen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. August 2011)

Hallo!

Die Nickelprobleme sind behoben.

Gib mir einmal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer dann überarbeite ich deine Bestellung.


----------



## <BaSh> (23. August 2011)

@Wassermann
Auf eurer Hp hat sich mit der USB 3 Grafik ein Fehler eingeschlichen. In der Grafik steht anstelle von USB USW


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. August 2011)

Jo, schon gestern gesehen. Das war wirklich ein Fehler, dachte schon das sei so gewollt unter dem Motto: und es geht weiter... Arbeite das gleich nach!


----------



## oldmanDF (26. August 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Bestellung (Nr. 2187029). Die ist zwar superschnell bei mir angekommen, aber leider fehlt etwas. Beim Phobya-Netzteil (Nr. 84006) war nur das Kaltgerätekabel für den amerikanischen (?) Raum dabei. Das für Deutschland, welches ich eigentlich brauche, fehlt allerdings.

Kann das eventuell nachgeliefert werden? Ich möchte das Netzteil nicht unnötig hin- und herschicken.

Danke!

MfG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. August 2011)

Hallo oldmanDF!

Kein Problem, schicken wir zur Packstation nach!


----------



## MatMade142 (29. August 2011)

Moin,

Wie siehts eigenlich mit meiner Bestellung aus, hab letzte Woche das Geld Überwiesen?

Bestell-Nr.: 137809


----------



## oldmanDF (29. August 2011)

@ Wassermann: Vielen Dank!

MfG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. August 2011)

Hallo!



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wie siehts eigenlich mit meiner Bestellung aus, hab letzte Woche das Geld Überwiesen?
> 
> Bestell-Nr.: 137809


 
Es fehlt: 
1x 14490 Watercool HEATKILLER® MB-SET GA-Z68X-UD4  
2x 65133 Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N   

Soll ich alles andere schon in den Versand geben und das dann kostenlos nachsenden?


----------



## MatMade142 (29. August 2011)

Ja bitte, aber ich hab gerade vor ein paar Sekunden eine Mail von euch bekommen, das die Zahlung unvollständig ist?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. August 2011)

Hallo!

Die Lieferung ist veranlasst.

Das ist eine automatisierte E-Mail vom Shop. Der Preis wurde "nur" in der Warenwirtschaft angepasst, da zickt unser System noch etwas. Also die Mail einfach ignorieren.


----------



## MatMade142 (29. August 2011)

Danke.


----------



## Spiff (30. August 2011)

Hallo Wassermann.
Kannst du bei meiner Bestellung mal bitte schauen was da noch alles fehlt?
Kundennummer:     *69028*
Bestell-Nr.: 132874

Auf der Internetseit wird das Datum irgendwie alle 2 Wochen um 3 Woche verschoben. 
Währe froh wenn man nochmals einen Teilversand der Anschlüsse machen könnte. Die Kabel und Stecker brauch ich nicht so dringend. 

MfG Spiff


----------



## Wassermann@AT (31. August 2011)

Guten Morgen Spiff!

Es sind wirklich nur die Anschlüsse Lagernd, der Rest fehlt.

Ich kann die eine Teillieferung anbieten, allerdings ist diese erst ab einen Bestellwert von 200€ kostenlos. So werden noch einmal Versandkosten von 3,49€fällig.

Trotzdem versenden? Ich kann deine Bestellung auch gerne noch ein wenig abändern.


----------



## Spiff (31. August 2011)

Mh die Bestellung ist ja ursprünglich weit über der 200€ Marke. Ist es da nicht möglich einen zweiten Teilversand zumachen? Ansonsten werde ich die 3.49€ auf euer Konto überweisen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (31. August 2011)

Ja, nee, 1x kann ich max machen.

Ich schicke nun die Anschlüsse raus, alles andere dann per Mail.


----------



## MatMade142 (3. September 2011)

Wann kann ich denn mit dem Rest meiner Bestellung rechnen?
Bestell-Nr.: 137809


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. September 2011)

Guten Morgen!



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Wann kann ich denn mit dem Rest meiner Bestellung rechnen?
> Bestell-Nr.: 137809


 
Eine Koolancelieferung ist auf den Weg zu uns. Mitte des Monats soll die hier sein.


----------



## MatMade142 (5. September 2011)

ok, und die MB-Kühler?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. September 2011)

Guten Morgen MatMade142!

Der MB Kühler ist Lagernd und für dich reserviert.

Es ist übrigens eine Koolancelieferung angekommen, kann sein das das diese Woche schon was wird mit dem Versenden deiner Bestellung. Die Kollegen im Wareneingang sind noch nicht ganz durch mit dem Auspacken...


----------



## MatMade142 (6. September 2011)

Alles klar, danke für die Info.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. September 2011)

Hiho!

Hat alles geklappt, deine Bestellung ist heute auf die Reise zu dir gegangen, sollte morgen spätestens übermorgen bei dir sein.


----------



## MatMade142 (6. September 2011)

Sehr schön, danke.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. September 2011)

Und noch was in eigener Sache:

Hiho liebe Community!

Bin ab heute dem 9.9.2011 bin ich die ganze Woche im Urlaub, also kann ich den Support an dieser Stelle erst ab Montag dem 19.9.2011 wieder übernehmen.

Da ich schon immer euer Sprachrohr von und für Aquatuning wahr, möchte ich ungern meine Aufgabe in diesem Bereich an jemanden anders übergeben.

Daher, wenn etwas wichtiges mit euren Bestellungen ist, schreibt an a.klassen@aquatuning.de

Wenn es schnell gehen soll, ruft eben einmal durch: 05205 99198 0

Ansonsten ist unser Support auch unter info@aquatuning.de zu erreichen oder auch per ICQ: 631150711.

Hier noch mal unsere Gesprächszeiten:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Telefonkontakt

Bis übernächste Woche dann wieder hier an dieser Stelle!


----------



## King_Sony (16. September 2011)

Viel Spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. September 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Es war wieder eine schöne entspannende Zeit. Nun habe ich wieder Energie getankt und bin wieder für euch da!


----------



## wheeler (21. September 2011)

Hi,
geht um die vorgangsnummer:Aquatuning Ku 68204

Ein defekter AGB riss oben im plexi und unten am gewinde ist der AGB auch undicht,was man ja auf den angeforderten fotos auch gut sehen kann.
Heute bekomme ich ne mail ,das beim hersteller um eine neue röhre "Angefragt" wurde.In den ganzen emails war immer die rede von austausch.
warum soll das teil jetzt repariert werden,und vor allem was? der deckel oben / und der boden? oder nur die röhre?
vieleicht kann man mal alles auf einen nenner bringen,denn zur zeit korespondiere ich mit 3 sachbearbeiter bei AT

gruss

Wheeler
_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. September 2011)

Hallo wheeler!

Hmmm, ich stecke in diesen Fall nicht drin und die Sachbearbeiterin die den Auftrag angelegt hat kommt erst heute Nachmittag. Bevor ich irgendwas falsches sage, spreche ich mit ihr noch einmal. Entweder ich melde mcih dann oder sie noch einmal per Mail.


----------



## wheeler (22. September 2011)

danke wassermann,
es sind ja jetzt auch schon 3 bearbeiter,und die letzte aussage war "austausch nach möglichkeit" und nicht "reparatur",davon war leider nie die rede,bis auf jetzt wo er weg ist.
danke schonmal

gruss

wheeler


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. September 2011)

Kann ich im Moment nichts genau zu sagen. Das letzte Wort hat immer die Reklamationsabteilung bzw. der Hersteller.


----------



## King_Sony (22. September 2011)

Hi,
hae zwar mit dem Support schon gesprochen, möchte mich aber trotzdem noch ein Mal hier beschweren: Ich finde eure Paypal Versandgebühren viel zu hoch. Bei Überweisung wären(wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab) 3,50€(oder so ähnlich) und mit Paypal 6€. 

Mir wurde geantwortet, dass das wegen den Gebühren so ist. Aber meines Wissens nach fallen 3% an. Bei 25€ Bestellwert wären das 0,75€ -> 4,25€.

Sonic


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. September 2011)

Ja, das ist ein Rechenexempel. Bei 150€ Bestellwert wären das 4,5€ + 3,49€ Versankosten. Da sind die 6€ wieder günstiger.

Bei 83€ Einkaufswert ist die Grenze, ab da legen wir für unsere Kunden drauf! Bei einer 600€ Bestellung sind das schon 18€ als Beispiel!



Irgendwo müssen wir die Grenze setzen und ich denke unsere Versandkosten sind gegenüber andere Shop in unseren Bereich schon sehr sehr günstig. Klar Fallen bei kleinen Bestellungen die Versandkosten immer stärker ins Gewicht als bei größeren teureren.


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Wassermann, ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar habe ich mir einen Wasserkühler für die GPU gekauft.
Aquacomputer AquagraFX g200 für die GTX 280.
Mal eine Frage zu denn Ersatzteilen wenn es die gibt, bei mir geht der O-Ring kaputt bzw. Dichtungsring, gibt es bei euch so etwas, ist dieser Kühler hier, im Anhang.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen oder ob ich AC anschreiben soll , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Snapstar!

Haben wir leider nicht. Hier muss ich dich direkt auf den Hersteller Aquacomputer verweisen.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Oktober 2011)

O.K. danke schon mal, hoffe die haben noch Ersatzteile da der Kühler ja schon etwas älter ist , Mfg Snapstar

Ja bekomme das Ersatzteil von Aquacomputer zum Glück , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## King_Sony (11. Oktober 2011)

Um noch Mal auf PP zurückzukommen: Ihr könntet auch bis 80€ die Gebühren Anteilig berechnen(was programmiertechnisch kein zu großer Aufwand wäre) ab dann(z.B. 400€) trotzdem mit 80€ rechnen...

Sony


----------



## LOL9R (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich muss hier mal was loswerden. Es geht um eine nicht  annerkannte Reklamation seitens Aquatuning, weil der Hersteller das  angeblich so nachgewiesn hat.

Es geht darum, dass ich unter  anderem am 29.09.2011 einen 480mm Coolgate Radiator bestellt habe,  dieser kam jedoch mit völlig kaputten Lamellen hier an und war nicht zu  gebrauchen. Der Rest der Lieferung war in Ordnung. Natürlich habe ich  den Radiator sofort Reklamiert. Heute am 13.10 wurde die Reklamation  abgelehnt, weil ich angeblich die Lamellen selber kaputt gemacht hätte  :/ Ne' bodenlose Frechheit mir sowas zu unterstellen!

Hier mal ein Bild zur Veranschaulichung.
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Die Reklamation wurde abgelehnt, weil der Hersteller folgende Diagnose leistete:



> 1. Alle 5 Plugs waren fest angezogen. Der Standard ist allerdings "leicht gelöst".
> 2. Der Aussen-Karton war durchnässt.
> 3. Auf der Seite, an der die Lammellen zerstört sind, wurden Lüfter angeschraubt.


Das  mag ja alles sein, aber ich hatte den Radiator vllt. 10 Sekunden in der  Hand um ihn nach der Lieferung auf Schäden zu überprüfen. Fündig wurde  ich ja auch wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann. Danach ging der direkt  zurück an AT. Der Karton an sich war heil, ob der nass war kann ich  nicht mehr sagen.

MMn  nach hatte der Radiator schon vor mir einen Käufer, aber das wurde  angeblich durch eine "sorgfältige" Überprüfung wiederlegt  Ich will  natürlich NICHT verallgemeinern, dass Aquatuning gebrauchte Ware  verkauft, aber eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nunmal in diesem Fall nicht! 

Zudem würde mir, wenn ich einen neuen kaufen möchte, 20% Rabatt gewährt. Absolut lächerlich. Wenn ich das annehmen würde, wär das quasi ein Schuldeingeständnis, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist! Ich bin schon seit Juni 2010 Kunde und habe knapp 1500,-€ dagelassen und NIE Probleme gehabt.

Jetzt das 1. Problem und man wird gleich wie der letzte Scheiss behandelt und abgewimmelt. SUPER!

Falls das tatsächlich das letzte Wort von AT sein wollte, war das mein letzter Kauf dort. Aber vllt. hört mir hier ja jemand zu.
Kundennr: 55594

Gruß LOL9R


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo LOL9R!

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback! Gerne möchte ich helfen einen guten Kunden weiterhin von uns zu Überzeugen.

Nun, den Radiator habe ich selber nicht gesehen und die Kollegen von der Reklamationsabteilung sind schon im Feierabend.

Aber wir haben ja unsere allwissende Warenwirtschaft und da dieser Artikel noch sehr jung ist und nicht so viel „rollt“ kann ich dir einige Eckdaten sagen:

Dieser Artikel wurde 13x von uns versendet!
Davon 7stk an Händler verschickt.
1stk ging an einen Tester raus.
und 5stk sind an Kunde versendet wurden, wovon einer du bist.

Ich habe hier im System einen Radiator der von diesem Modell zurückgekommen ist, deiner…


Nun kann man ala AkteX viel reininterpretieren: „aber vielleicht wurde ja eine Bewegung nicht verbucht oder ähnliches…“ aber jeder Kaufmann wird dir bestätigen, das geht nicht. Das ganze System würde zusammenbrechen! Wir machen unsere komplette Finanzbuchhaltung mit und über das System. Nein, hier haben wir es schwarz auf weiß. Ich kann dir gerne Screenshots zusenden! Aber dieser Radiator wurde nicht von uns Gebraucht verkauft!


Im Moment können wir dir, so wie ich die Eckdaten aus der Reklamationsabteilung nur das anbieten was meine Kollegin geschrieben hat.


Alternativ könnte ich auch einmal empfehlen mit meiner Aussage hier Coolgate mit den Fakten noch einmal zu konfrontieren:
Coolgate - We seek Power


----------



## LOL9R (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Wassermann@At,

ich bin wirklich angepisst, sorry aber ein anderes Wort finde ich gerade nicht! Es ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt egal wie der Schaden entstanden ist, Fakt ist aber, dass der Radiator kaputt in der Verpackung lag.

Tja nur wie beweise ich das? Genau da liegt das Problem, da bei der Lieferung keine äußeren Schäden zu sehen waren, und der Postbote demnach nichts vermerkt hat, ist mir das unmöglich. Ich kann höchstens auf Kulanz von euch (AT) oder dem Hersteller hoffen. Genau sowas bindet Kunden bei einem zu bleiben/kaufen, vor allem rel. Neukunden, aber das was mir gerade widerfährt bewirkt eher das Gegenteil.

Mit dem Hersteller klopp' ICH mich bestimmt nicht rum Wassermann@At da habe ich keine Zeit für. IHR seid nebenbei mal angemerkt mein Vertragspartner und nicht der Hersteller. Eingeschickt wurde der Radiator von euch ja schon und Rückmeldung (wenn auch spät) habe ich ebenfalls erhalten, somit ist die Sache rechtlich gesehen abgeschlossen.

Ob die Sache wirtschaftlich gesehen positiv abgeschlossen ist, lass ich jetzt mal dahingestellt  Die Antwort liegt einzig und allein bei Aquatuning.

Gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen LOL9R!
Ich habe mir den Radiator angeguckt und auch mit der Reklamationabteilung gesprochen.
Der war in Gebrauch, keine Frage.  Er ist sogar noch feucht von Innen! Da wir keinen gebrauchte Ware als Neuware verkaufen und als alternative nur Coolgate oder du damit offen bleiben, denken wir hier einmal einen Schritt weiter. Feucht von innen würde er nicht mehr sein wenn er gebraucht von Coolgate zu uns kommt, bei uns gelagert, dann zu dir gesendet, wieder zurück kommt... da liegen Tage, nein Wochen dazwischen!
Also bleibt hier unser Urteil bestehen, dieser Radiator ist vom Kunden zerstört wurden, so hart wie es bei so einem teuren Modell auch ist, die Schuld liegt nicht bei uns oder dem Hersteller.

Ich denke jeder in der Community wird Aufgrund der vorliegendenden Fakten das auch nachvollziehen können!

Einen Rabatt von 20% geben wir auf einen neuen Radiator ist Kulanz von unserer Seite aus, das ist mehr als Wiederverkäufer bekommen und wir verdienen auch nichts mehr daran. Bedenkt man dazu noch Beschaffungskosten, Bearbeitung etc. legen wir am Ende sogar noch drauf. Ich denke das wir hier mehr als nur das nötigste Tun um Kunden zu halten, aber irgendwo müssen wir auch eine Grenze ziehen.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Ich kann dir nur Raten, nimm das Angebot an und die Geschichte ist für alle Partein gegessen.


----------



## wheeler (14. Oktober 2011)

hallo,
da muss ich mich dann doch mal einmischen,denn so langsam erkennt man ja ein system.Ich hatte auch einen AGB von EK der gerissen UND undicht war.Gerissen oben ,undicht oben und unten am gewinden.
DIe sache ging erst zu ihnen AT dann zu EK,die haben aber die hände gehoben,klar ist auch in dem fall user verschulden,und damit waren EK und auch aquatuning raus aus der sache.
Was mich aber stutzig macht,ist die "kulanz ihrer seite aus",denn bei mir sah es genauso aus.ich zitiere mal zwei mails dich ich von ihrem "support " bekommen habe.


> [FONT=&quot]Von meiner persönlichen Meinung aus, der Behälter is ja dann wie neu, lassen sie uns ein Strich unter den Fall machen und mit 10€ ist die ganze Sache erledigt.[/FONT]





> [FONT=&quot] übernehmen wir, und damit haben wir das Problem aus der Welt geschafft.[/FONT]



die 20 % habe ich dann auf einen neuen AGB bekommen " um mich als kunden nicht zu verlieren"

leider sehe ich da ein gewisses schema,den kunden auf defekte ware sitzen zu lassen,obwohl er ganz klar ersatz bekommen sollte.

Hab ich irgendwas von ihnen gekauft und es ist defekt,kann ich mir eine rücksendung in zukunft sicher sparen,denn wenn der hersteller sagt :


> The tube looks like it was damaged by the customer. This we can't replace, this would be too much. For the minor leaking, you can send to customer replacement o-rings which I think you already have?



hat der kunde pech.ein minor leaking ,also den verlust von flüssigkeit AUS einem AGB als minor zu bezeichnen ist vom hersteller einfach FRECH.

ändern wird sich da nichts jetzt bei ihnen,aber es sollte mal gesagt werden.


----------



## LOL9R (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

deswegen von mir auch folgender Satz:



> Tja nur wie beweise ich das?



Garnicht genau so sieht's leider aus. Klar machen sich Kaufleute sowas zu Nutze, würde ich auch machen. Ob das auf dauer Sinn macht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Zumal es hier um läppische 120,- € geht. Normalweise rege ich mich bei solch kleinen Beträgen nicht auf, aber einfach mich zu beschuldigen, hat den Topf zum Überlaufen gebracht. Naja was soll das war eben mein letzter Kauf bei AT. Ich bitte dich auch Wassermann mein Kundenkonto (55594) komplett zu löschen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Ich möchte das einmal an einem Fallbeispiel durchspielen:
Eine Lüftersteuerung wird bei uns eingesendet, ein Kanal geht nicht. Da wir Händler sind und keine Techniker wird das zur Überprüfung an den Hersteller weitergeleitet. Der Hersteller sagt es wurde ein Kanal zu stark belastet, zu viele Lüfter dran angeschlossen. Das geben wir dem Kunden weiter. Der Kunde sagt ich habe aber nur einen Lüfter ganz normal angeschlossen.

Nun stehen wir als Händler dazwischen.
Was sollen wir jetzt machen? Dem Kunden ein neues Gerät zusenden? Die Reparatur  bezahlen? Oder einen Gutachter beauftragen, doch wer trägt hier die Kosten? Oder ganz auf Sturr stellen, ist ja Kundenverschulden…
Nein, wir bieten unseren Kunden einen Rabatt an, das sie alles so herstellen können wir vorher. Wo jetzt der Schuldige liegt können wir nur bedingt feststellen, aber wir stehen dazwischen und bekommen den Ärger ab und vielleicht sogar noch den schlechten Leumund und das obwohl wir den Kunden entgegenkommen sind.

@wheeler und LOL9R:
Irgendwo wäre es schön immer sagen zu können: Klar, wir tauschen das Teil aus, oder Reparieren es! Aber irgendwo keine Grenze zu ziehen, zieht einen Rattenschwanz nach sich was irgendwann sich ganz schlecht in der Bilanz widerspiegelt. Am Ende müssen wir dann unsere Preise erhöhen um das abzufedern. Und diesen Faden kann jeder für sich aus der Sicht eines Unternehmens weiterzuspinnen…


@wheeler
Das Prinzip dahinter ist klar, wir versuchen unseren Kunden entgegen zu kommen. 

Das EK in letzter Zeit öfter Probleme macht bei Reklamationen ihrer Behälter ist uns auch schon aufgefallen, daher haben wir unter allen RöhrenAGBs diesen Hinweis eingepflegt:

Reklamationshinweis:
Aufgrund verschlechterter Reklamationsbedingungen seitens EKWB können wir dieses Produkt im Reklamationsfall nicht mehr sofort austauschen, sondern sind angewiesen das Produkt an EKWB einzuschicken. Es ist daher mit einer starken zeitlichen Verzögerung der Bearbeitung und möglicherweise auch Kosten für die Reparatur des Produktes zu rechnen.

Hmmm, wenn ich jetzt weiter drüber nachdenke, willst du mit deinem Beitrag sagen das wir uns hier in irgendeiner weise Bereichern wollen? Ne, irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben das das wirklich deine Überzeugung sein kann, oder?


@ LOL9R
Ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Wenn du dir oben das durchließt kannst du vielleicht auch ein wenig unsere Position nachvollziehen. 

Dein Kundenkonto habe ich aus unser System genommen. Was machen wir mit dem defekten Radiator, der gehört ja immer noch dir?

Glaubt mir, viel lieber würde ich allen Kunden sofort glauben, das würde unsere Arbeit erleichtern, alle wären glücklich! Nur leider sind wir in der Vergangenheit auch des Öfteren hinters Licht geführt worden und wir müssen irgendwo hart bleiben. Wirklich schade dass das leider sein muss!


----------



## LOL9R (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

wieviele Sachen habe ich denn bislang reklamiert oder überhaupt zurückgegeben? Richtig garnichts und genau darum gehts ja. Immer schön das Geld annehmen und wenn die Ware mal nicht ordnungsgemäß geliefert wurde, waren wir es nicht - Das war nämlich der zahlende Kunde, der seinen eigenen Kram kaputtgespielt hat  Wenn ich bei jeder Lieferung was zu Beanstanden hätte, wär das natürlich ein ganz anderes Thema gewesen...

Was bitte soll ich mit einem kaputten Radiator anfangen? Richtig auch nichts.
/

Du kennst jetzt auch meinen Standpunkt. Bei euch direkt kaufe ich definitiv nichts mehr. 
Es kann mal gut sein, dass was via Amazon ins Haus flattert, aber wenn, dann nur Kleinkram und wenn's nicht vermeidbar ist.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo LOL9R!

Ich kann da nichts machen. Wenn wir außerhalb unseres Arbeitsablaufes ausbrechen sollen dann bitte ich dich direkt mit unserer Geschäftsleitung in Kontakt zu treten. Den Kontakt findest du hier ganz unten:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen



LOL9R schrieb:


> Was bitte soll ich mit einem kaputten Radiator anfangen? Richtig auch nichts.



Der Radiator besteht aus fast 2kg Kupfer, bei den Kupferpreisen sollte ich vorher fragen ob wir die Entsorgung übernehmen sollen, nicht das uns hier Geldmacherei vorgeworfen wird.


Wirklich Schade:
Es macht mir auch keinen Spaß mich hier so viele Stunden mit dir zu streiten! Genau deswegen würden wir so eine Politik gebrauchte Ware als neu zu verkaufen auch gar nicht anstreben, ist doch Blödsinn so was! Abgesehen davon könnte ich das mit meinem Gewissen auch gar nicht vereinbaren!


----------



## LOL9R (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich habs rausgenommen, obwohl es in keinster Weise verallgemeinernd gemeint war. Das habe ich ganz oben auch schon geschrieben.

Über die Geschäftsleitung werde ich es mal versuchen, zu verlieren hab ich schließlich nichts.

PS: Vergiss nicht deinen Beitrag auch zu editieren, du hast schließlich zitiert.
PS2: Der Radiator kann weg.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. Oktober 2011)

Also das ganze ist ziemlich komisch.
Betrachtet man nämlich nüchtern die Fakten, sagt eine Partei nicht die Wahrheit.
Wenn das stimmt, was Wassermann über die Lagerzeit des Radis sagt (also  dass der solange gelagert ist, dass der nicht feucht sein konnte, bzw. über die niedrige Stückzahl und den eindeutigen Buchungen), dann  müsste LOL9R ja der sein, der hier was verschweigt.
Auch wenn das stimmt, was der Hersteller sagt, 


> 1. Alle 5 Plugs waren fest angezogen. Der Standard ist allerdings "leicht gelöst".
> 2. Der Aussen-Karton war durchnässt.
> 3. Auf der Seite, an der die Lammellen zerstört sind, wurden Lüfter angeschraubt.


dann wär er der schuldige.
Wenn du aber nicht der Schuldige bist, dann muss entweder der Hersteller oder der Händler lügen.

Der Händler: Es könnte sein, dass irgendwie ne Retoure  ausversehen als neu verkauft wurde, was Wassermann aber ausdrücklich  erklärt hat, nicht passiert sein konnte, was bei der niedrigen Anzahl an  Radis auch verständlich ist.
Was auch ne Option ist, dass AT versucht, Kunden zu verarschen, aber das glaube ich definitiv NICHT.
Der Markt ist so klein und vorallem kommunikativ, dass das sehr viel  schädlicher fürs Geschäft ist als das die paar ergaunerten Kröten  reinholen würden.
Außerdem will ja AT das Gespräch mit dem Kunden, was man an Threads wie diesen sieht.
(Auch ich habe schon ne Reklamation gehabt, die nicht gleich anerkannt  wurde, aber als ich mich dann hier beschwert habe, wurde mir dann  geholfen und ich wurde wieder ein zufriedener Kunde. Die Schuld lag da  wohl beim Hersteller.)
Deswegen schließe ich AT aus der Schuldfrage aus.

Der Hersteller: 
Die Schuld könnte auch beim Hersteller liegen, der ausversehen oder vorsätzlich den gebrauchten Radi verkauft hat.
Vorsätzlich will ich als gutglaubiger Mensch auf keinen Fall glauben, ausversehen schon eher.
Und wenn der wirklcih schon gebraucht war und nicht vollständig  entleert, dann kann es schon sein, dass da noch lange Wasser drin is.
Vorallem, wenn der aufm Postweg in alle Richtungen gedreht wird.

Also Fazit:
Entweder der Hersteller ist jetzt der Schuldige, der ne Retoure als neu  auf den Markt bringt, oder du, der beim Zusammenbau nen groben Fehler  gemacht hat und jetzt anderen den Fehler anhängen will.
Da wir hier im Thread als objektive Betrachter beiden glauben können  oder auch nicht, können wir in diesem Fall zu keiner eindeutigeren  Aussage kommen.

Ich würde dir in diesem Fall also raten, dich (solltest du nicht  schuldig sein) nochmal beim Hersteller zu melden und dich dort  beschweren.
Vllt ist das ganze ja ein Missverständis und der Fehler wird bemerkt.
Ich hoff für dich, dass das klappt, falls nicht würde es mir ziemlich Leid tun.

Solltest du aber schuldig sein, dann kann ich mir nur an den Kopf  langen, denn da wird nur allen anderen geschadet, inklusive mir.

P.s.:
Falls niemand was dagegen hat, würde ich den Radi für den Kupferpreis  plus Versandkosten nehmen, des is tut ja weh, zu hörn, dass der sonst  verschrottet wird.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!



LOL9R schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habs rausgenommen, obwohl es in keinster Weise verallgemeinernd gemeint war. Das habe ich ganz oben auch schon geschrieben.
> 
> ...



Ok, kannst gerne auf mich verweisen in dem Formular, Wassermann oder auch Christian Schultze. Dann kann ich das dem Chef erklären wie das aussieht.



@Schelmiii
Danke für deine Zusammenfassung, sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Mit dem Radi das muss ich hier intern Besprechen, melde mich dazu noch einmal!


----------



## LOL9R (19. Oktober 2011)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> (Auch ich habe schon ne Reklamation gehabt, die nicht gleich anerkannt  wurde, aber als ich mich dann hier beschwert habe, wurde mir dann  geholfen und ich wurde wieder ein zufriedener Kunde. Die Schuld lag da  wohl beim Hersteller.)



Ach was du nicht sagst  

@ Wassermann
Ich warte immernoch auf Antwort via E-Mail.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo LOL9R!

Ja, der Chef ist ein vielbeschäftigter Mann, das dauert halt manchmal. Beantwortet werden diese anschreiben, alle, nur Geduld!


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Wassermann, mal eine Frage ich habe gerade die Bestätigung bekommen das, dass Packet raus ist, müsste dann morgen da sein oder.
Soweit ich weis bei denn Bestellungen bei euch wahr es dann nach der Bestätigung dann auch nächsten Tag dann da das ich halt meine Wakü fertig bauen kann am Wochende.
Hoffe das es morgen kommt, würde mich freuen ob du es vieleicht weist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo snapstar123!

Gib mir mal bitte deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer, dann kann ich dir genaueres sagen.


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Oktober 2011)

Bestellnummer ist 142772, ich denke aber müsste morgen kommen soweit ich mich erinnern kann ging das immer schnell und hat 1 Tag gedauert, hoffe es ist diemal auch morgen da, danke schon mal wegen deiner Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Oktober 2011)

Sieht ganz gut aus. Ist heute auf alle Fälle mit DHL rausgegangen und wenn bei denen nichts schief geht sollte es morgen bei dir sein.


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich danke Wassermann, ist jetzt schon fast bei mir wenn ich jetzt schauen wegen Versendungsverfolgung, einfach super wie schnell es wieder geht.
Danke noch mal für die Antwort und Ihr seit einfach top , Mfg Snapstar

Ist heute früh gekommen, perfekt jetzt kann ich weiter bauen ging richtig schnell mal wieder , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. November 2011)

Klasse!

Freut mich zu hören das alles wieder so Reibungslos geklappt hat!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. November 2011)

Ich hab ma ne Frage, 

Nehmt ihr irgendwann nochmal den Aquacomputer Aquagrafx GTX470 Nickel in einer Sortiment? Würde meine 2. GTX wenn sie aus der RMA kommt auch gerne unter Wasser setzen. Den 1. Aquagrafx hab ich auch von euch. 
Zur Not würde auch die Non-Nickel Variante gehen.


----------



## Malkolm (13. November 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

weißt du zufällig wann (oder gar ob?) die Hersteller von CPU-Kühlern Umrestsets für den neuen LGA 2011 herausbringen? Ist da irgendwas bekannt?
Speziell vom AC Cuplex Kryos XT würde es mich interessieren.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. November 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich hab ma ne Frage,
> 
> Nehmt ihr irgendwann nochmal den Aquacomputer Aquagrafx GTX470 Nickel in einer Sortiment? Würde meine 2. GTX wenn sie aus der RMA kommt auch gerne unter Wasser setzen. Den 1. Aquagrafx hab ich auch von euch.
> Zur Not würde auch die Non-Nickel Variante gehen.



Du meinst bestimmt diese hier:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...quagraFX-f-r-GTX-470-und-GTX-465--GF100-.html
Dann aber als Nickel, richtig? Den finde ich gar nicht bei Aquacomputer!?

Wenn du nen anderes Modell meinst, verlink mich da mal drauf, dann gucke ich mir das mal an.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> weißt du zufällig wann (oder gar ob?) die Hersteller von CPU-Kühlern Umrestsets für den neuen LGA 2011 herausbringen? Ist da irgendwas bekannt?
> Speziell vom AC Cuplex Kryos XT würde es mich interessieren.



Bisher ist nichts genaueres bekannt. Ich hake mal bei Aquacomputer nach und berichte dir dann gleich.

Edit: Aquacomputer wartet erst einmal auf die Hardware, dann entwickeln die. Also dauert noch ein wenig.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2011)

Ja genau den als Nickel Version (hab ich bei euch gekauft ) . Ich finde den leider nicht mehr im Netz, selbst bei Aquacomputer direkt ist er nichtmehr drin  

Ist halt bisschen blöd, wenn man sich vorm halben Jahr ein in Nickel gekauft hat, und jetzt ist der vom Erdboden verschluckt


----------



## Wassermann@AT (14. November 2011)

Jo, ich habe die bei uns archiviert gefunden, keine Chance, die bekommen wir vernickelt nicht mehr rein.

Vielleicht hat Aquacomputer bei sich noch irgendwo eine 2te Wahl rumfliegen. Schreib mal den Kollegen hier an:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/47359-shoggy.html
Der ist Mitarbeiter von AC.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. November 2011)

Alternativ die Kupervariante kaufen und vernickeln lassen.


----------



## wheeler (14. November 2011)

hi,
ab wann ist denn folgender schlauch wieder lieferbar.lieferdatum steht da 10.10.11????
*Tygon R3603 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear
*
danke

wheeler


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2011)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Alternativ die Kupervariante kaufen und vernickeln lassen.


 
Hab kein Geldscheißer


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. November 2011)

Guten Morgen!



wheeler schrieb:


> hi,
> ab wann ist denn folgender schlauch wieder lieferbar.lieferdatum steht da 10.10.11????
> *Tygon R3603 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear
> *
> ...




Neuer Liefertermin ist diese Woche. Hoffen wir mal das das klappt, denn der letzte ist auch überschritten wurden.


----------



## Malkolm (15. November 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Bisher ist nichts genaueres bekannt. Ich hake mal bei Aquacomputer nach und berichte dir dann gleich.
> 
> Edit: Aquacomputer wartet erst einmal auf die Hardware, dann entwickeln die. Also dauert noch ein wenig.


 
Danke Wassermann!
Gibt es für die Zwischenzeit eine Möglichkeit seine Kühler behelfsmäßig fit für den Sockel zu machen? Bietet ihr da evtl. irgendwas an? (Z.B. Schrauben, die in den neuen Sockel passen, neue Abstandshalter etc.?)


----------



## ATB (15. November 2011)

Wie sieht denn das mit dem Heatkiller 3.0 aus? Kommt da bald ein Umrüstkit für Sockel 2011?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. November 2011)

@2011er Sockel:

Bisher haben wir noch keine behelfsmäßige Möglichkeit um Kühler auf diesen Sockel umzubauen.

XSPC, hier passt leider die Backplate nicht bei dem Raystorm und EK sind bisher die einzigen Hersteller der ab jetzt in den neuen Lieferungen den Sockel 2011 auch bedienen. Wir werden im Shop die Artikelbeschreibungen anpassen bei welchen Kühlern das dann schon der Fall ist.

In der Regel reagieren aber alle anderen Hersteller auch sehr schnell, ich rechne mit den nächsten 2 Wochen mit einer kompletten Umstellung.

Watercool habe ich gerade angeschrieben wie weit die sind. Melde mich wenn ich ein Feedback habe.

Edit: Watercoll will nächste Woche den Sockel in ihrem Sortiment eingliedern!


----------



## axxo (15. November 2011)

Wie sieht das mit nem Sockel 2011 Umbausatz für den Heatkiller 3.0 aus, weiß man da schon etwas?


----------



## ATB (15. November 2011)

axxo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das mit nem Sockel 2011 Umbausatz für den Heatkiller 3.0 aus, weiß man da schon etwas?



Siehe vorherigen Beitrag von Wassermann. Erster Absatz.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. November 2011)

Hehehe, jo, hab eich aber nachträglich auch eingetragen:



Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Edit: Watercoll will nächste Woche den Sockel in ihrem Sortiment eingliedern!


----------



## quadratkeks (16. November 2011)

Wassermann, kannst du mir schon etwas sagen wann dieses Montage Kit im Sortiment ist?!

Habe Mainboard und CPU zu Hause liegen, aber muss auf den Adapter warten...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. November 2011)

Hallo!

Anfrage ist schon raus. Gehe davon aus das wir spätestens Anfang nächster Woche diese bei uns online haben. Liefertermin habe ich leider noch nicht, da die es noch im System ist. 

Aber wenn sie online sind dann erscheint da auch der Liefertermin.


----------



## Dukex2 (21. November 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

wie ich sehe sieht es nicht besonders gut aus mit silberfarbenen Schläuchen, dazu kommt noch das ich ihn in 16/12 (16/11 würde auch noch gehen)brauche. Der von Koolance 16/13 gefällt mir sehr gut, weil er nicht so "dunkel" wie der Masterkleer zu sein scheint.

Gibts den Koolance auch in 16/12 oder hast du eine andere Alternative für mich, die man auch gerne erst bestellen muss ? 
Wäre es vorab möglich von Koolance und Masterkleer in silber eine Schlauchprobe zu bekommen? 

Kundennummer: 61643

Danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. November 2011)

Gutenb Morgen Dukex2!

Wir haben alle SChläuche die es von den einschlägigen Herstellern gibt in unserem Sortiment.

Eine Schlauchprobe ist schwierig, könnte dir hier nur empfehlen, bestell einfach die Menge die du benötigst von beiden und welcher dir nicht gefällt schick den wieder zurück.


----------



## Dukex2 (24. November 2011)

Hmm...

Dann versuchen wir es mit was anderem:

Ihr habt Anschlusswinkel von EK im Angebot, jedoch nur die 45° in schwarz. Wann bekommt ihr die 90° auch in schwarz rein?
EK hat sie in ihrem Sortiment, sogar Lagernd


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. November 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Den haben wir noch garnicht aufgenommen. Werden wir aber noch machen. Denke spätestens Anfang nächster Woche ist der online.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. November 2011)

> Den haben wir noch garnicht aufgenommen.


Sollte sich das ändern ist meine nächste Bestellung so gut wie sicher


----------



## der_knoben (30. November 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

es geht um meine Bestellung vom 04.01.2011 mit der Rechnungsnummer: 9734824

Dort habe ich folgende Adapter bestellt: Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - sechseck

Dieser Adapter hat mir meine Aquastream Ultra kaputt gemacht. Ich habe diese Adapter ordnungsgemäß eingeschraubt. Ihre Kollegin Frau Weiss hat mir die Haftung bezüglich Aquatuning ausgeschlossen. Auf welcher Grundlage sie das gemacht hat, hat sie mir auch nach Aufforderung nicht mitgeteilt.
Mein Pumpe war aufstellungsbedingt so ausgerichtet, dass der Einlassadapter oben und der Auslassadapter an der Seite ist. Durch den defekt am Auslassadapter ist das Wasser in die Pumpenelektronik gelaufen, weshalb diese nun auch defekt ist.

Bitte kümmern Sie sich um die Abwicklung der Reklamation. Dass der Adapter an dem defekt Schuld ist, kann auf diversen Seiten nachgelesen werden und wurde von Ihnen auch zu gegeben.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo der-knoben!

Hast du mit der Frau Weiss schon gesprochen nachdem der defekt festgestellt wurde?


----------



## der_knoben (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das war, nachdem ich den defekt festgestellt hatte. Der Defekt trat am 11.11.2011 ein. Am Abend habe ich Ihr gleich noch geschrieben.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm, hast du Bilder mitgeschickt? Schick mir mal die Mails + Bilder ich gucke mir das mal an: c.schultze@aquatuning.de


----------



## der_knoben (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, Bilder habe ich nicht gemacht, kann ich aber noch tun. Das wird aber vor morgen nichts mehr.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Dezember 2011)

Kein Problem, gucke mir das dann am Anfang der Woche einmal an.


----------



## Equilibrium (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Phobya Balancer 250. Und zwar weist der mittlerweile jede Menge und nicht grad kleine Haarrisse auf. Ich habe mich nun an Herrn Lorbach vom A-C-Shop gewendet, da ich ihn dort auch gekauft hatte. Herr Lorbach meinte aber ich könnte es evtl. gleich über euch abwickeln.

MfG

Equilibrium


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Dezember 2011)

> Den haben wir noch garnicht aufgenommen. Werden wir aber noch machen. Denke spätestens Anfang nächster Woche ist der online.


Wassermann, ich nehme dich beim Wort!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Der Anschluss kommt heute mit online und sollte auch diese, spätestens Anfang nachster Woche laut EK kommen.


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

mein Post scheint wohl untergegangen zu sein?



> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Phobya Balancer 250. Und zwar weist der  mittlerweile jede Menge und nicht grad kleine Haarrisse auf. Ich habe  mich nun an Herrn Lorbach vom A-C-Shop gewendet, da ich ihn dort auch  gekauft hatte. Herr Lorbach meinte aber ich könnte es evtl. gleich über  euch abwickeln.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Equilibrium!

Sorry, wenn dann nicht mit Absicht.

Ja, wir kümmern uns dadrum als Generaldistributor. Mach bitte einige Fotos und schicke die an die Frau Fenske. j.fenske@aquatuning.de sie ist Mitarbeiterin von der Reklamationsabteilung und wird sich deinen Fall dann annehmen.


----------



## Equilibrium (5. Dezember 2011)

vielen Dank für die Auskunft.


----------



## nichtda1207 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,
Seit dem 6.12 steht bei meiner Bestellung steht "*In WW importiert"
**Bestellnummer: 146319*
*Kundennummer: 85205*
Kannst du mir sagen ob es bis zum WE da ist.

​


----------



## Wassermann@AT (8. Dezember 2011)

Oh je, das Mousepad was du als Weihnachtsgeschenk dir ausgesucht hast ist leider nicht Lagernd. Das schicken wir dir kostenlos nach. Ich habe die Order nun der Versandabteilung übergeben.

Ich hoffe das deine Bestellung dann am Samstag noch ankommt!


----------



## nichtda1207 (8. Dezember 2011)

Danke,
ich hoffe auch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen,

ich wollte einen kleinen Schreibfehler melden:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller 70175

Letzter Satz: 



> Sollte dieses Ihnen passiert sein, bietet der Hersteller Aquacomputer eine kostenpflichtige *Reperatur *an.



Gruß


Edit: 

Sind wahrscheinlich alle Aquaero-Artikel mit dem Hinweis betroffen, siehe: 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 XT USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD, Touch-Bedienung, IR-Fernbedienung Aquacomputer aquaero 5 XT USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD, Touch-Bedienung, IR-Fernbedienung 70173


----------



## Wassermann@AT (15. Dezember 2011)

Guter Hinweis! Arbeite ich nach! Danke!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (15. Dezember 2011)

Kein Problem  

Als Dank kannste mir mal verraten obs dabei bleibt ob das Zeug ab morgen lieferbar ist  

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Pastel - Ice White 1000ml Mayhems Pastel - Ice White 1000ml 30226

Würde es nämlich bestellen wollen


----------



## Rurdo (15. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich mal bitte wissen ob man eine Sendungsnummer für die Sendungsverfolgung bekommen könnte?
Und wozu gibts den österreichischen Shop, wenn die sachen sowieso aus DE kommen?


----------



## watercooled (15. Dezember 2011)

Kurze Frage: Wenn ich am Montag bei euch bestelle (Paypal), bekomme ich es dann noch bis Weihnachten? Danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Kein Problem
> Als Dank kannste mir mal verraten obs dabei bleibt ob das Zeug ab morgen lieferbar ist
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Pastel - Ice White 1000ml Mayhems Pastel - Ice White 1000ml 30226
> Würde es nämlich bestellen wollen



Es ist von Mayhem was gekommen, ob es dabei ist kann ích noch nicht sagen.
Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail oder SMS senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.



Rurdo schrieb:


> Kann ich mal bitte wissen ob man eine Sendungsnummer für die Sendungsverfolgung bekommen könnte?
> Und wozu gibts den österreichischen Shop, wenn die sachen sowieso aus DE kommen?


Ich benötige einmal deine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer, dann kann ich dir die sagen. In der Regel bekommst eine Versandnachricht mit der Paketnummer per Mail wenn die Sendung unser Haus verlässt.
Die Frage warum es in Österreich einen Shop gibt ist einfach beantwortet. Günstigere Versandkosten für unsere Kunden aus AT. 
Durch einen Sammelversand nach unserem Mitarbeiter in Österreich der dann die Pakete weiter versendet sparen unsere Kunden enorm. Zusätzlich haben sie weiter weniger Probleme wenn etwas mit den gelieferten Artikeln nicht in Ordnung ist da sie direkt einen Ansprechpartner in ihrem Land haben und es nach österreichischen Recht behandelt wird und nicht nach internationalen bzw. EU-Recht.
Warum wir kein Lager in AT haben? Ganz einfach, um die Kosten niedrig zu halten.



watercooled schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wenn ich am Montag bei euch bestelle (Paypal), bekomme ich es dann noch bis Weihnachten? Danke


Wenn alles Lagernd  ist ja.
Du kannst mich gerne anschreiben wenn du die Bestellung abgeschlossen hast, dann gucke ich noch einmal zur Sicherhheit nach.


----------



## Rurdo (16. Dezember 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ich benötige einmal deine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer, dann kann ich dir die sagen. In der Regel bekommst eine Versandnachricht mit der Paketnummer per Mail wenn die Sendung unser Haus verlässt.
> Die Frage warum es in Österreich einen Shop gibt ist einfach beantwortet. Günstigere Versandkosten für unsere Kunden aus AT.
> Durch einen Sammelversand nach unserem Mitarbeiter in Österreich der dann die Pakete weiter versendet sparen unsere Kunden enorm. Zusätzlich haben sie weiter weniger Probleme wenn etwas mit den gelieferten Artikeln nicht in Ordnung ist da sie direkt einen Ansprechpartner in ihrem Land haben und es nach österreichischen Recht behandelt wird und nicht nach internationalen bzw. EU-Recht.
> Warum wir kein Lager in AT haben? Ganz einfach, um die Kosten niedrig zu halten.


 
Also sowas nenn ich Kompetent! Ihr seit einfach klasse! 
Eine Email mit einer Sendungsnummer hab ich leider nicht bekommen, sonst hätt ich hier ja nicht nachgefragt! Auf Emails hab ich leider auch keine Antwort mehr bekommen 
Die Bestellnr: 97013443
Laut Website ist es am DI aus DE geschickt worden...


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm, du hast den Sammelversand gewählt, das dauert immer ca. eine Woche bis das bei dem Kunden ist. Montag oder Dienstag sollte es bei dir sein.


----------



## Rurdo (16. Dezember 2011)

Wie ich hab den Sammelversand gewählt? Ich hab als Versandart doch nur Post.at angegeben -.-
Ok, wie auch immer, ich erwarte das Paket am Donnerstag-Freitag ^^


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe es ist schneller bei dir.


----------



## Rurdo (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die hoffnung bei der Ö Post schon aufgegeben... aber danke für deine Hoffnung ^^
Und da taucht auch schon ne frage auf!: 
Kann man das Shoggy Sandwich auch mit Sekundenkleber festmachen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Dezember 2011)

Klar, das geht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Dezember 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Es ist von Mayhem was gekommen, ob es dabei ist kann ích noch nicht sagen.
> Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das  Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail  Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail oder SMS  senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


 

Habs gestern Abend mal bestellt, bin gespannt


----------



## Rurdo (16. Dezember 2011)

Hey, also gibts keine Sendungsnummer?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen!



Rurdo schrieb:


> Hey, also gibts keine Sendungsnummer?


 
Leider ist im System nur zu erkennen, dass das Sammelpaket schon in Österreich bei unserem Mitarbeiter ist. Von dem aus geht es dann weiter nach den Kunden in AT. Hier kann ich nichts zu sagen. Schreib am Besten einmal eine E-Mail an: info@aquatuning.at


----------



## shinoda95 (19. Dezember 2011)

Wann werden denn die hier Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Enermax T.B.Silence VR ( 120x120x25mm ) Enermax T.B.Silence VR ( 120x120x25mm ) 78328 wieder verfügbar sein wurden jetzt schon wieder verschoben und sollten bis Weihnachten dringend bei mir sein.

Wenn es die nicht sicher bis Weihnachten gibt würde ich die Lüfter in meiner Bestellung gerne austauschen, habe jedoch während der Rabattaktion bestellt, da würde ich jetzt auf die neuen Lüfter keinen Rabatt mehr bekommen oder?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke nicht das das was vor Weihnachten wird. Lass uns die Umstellen.

Den Rabatt rechne ich wieder mit rein.

Ich benötige dann einmal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte wirklich nicht nerven, aber könntet ihr nochmal nachfragen wann das Zeug bei euch eintrifft? 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems Pastel - Ice White 1000ml Mayhems Pastel - Ice White 1000ml 30226

Nur das ich weiß womit ich rechnen muss, ein paar Tage warten oder Wochen/Monate =/ 

Wenns nämlich noch lange dauert, würde ich bitten meine Bestellung erstmal los zu schicken und das Zeug dann nachträglich (bezahlt isses schon). Ansonsten warte ich nämlich noch


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Sachen sind im Wareneingang alle fertig müssen nur noch von der Buchhaltung übernommen werden, schlimm das mit den Wechselkursen... Denke und hoffe morgen ist das spätestens abgeschlossen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (19. Dezember 2011)

Also quasi schon da? Da bin ich beruhigt, dann warte ich einfach auf meine Versandbestätigung


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Dezember 2011)

jo, morgen denke ich


----------



## shinoda95 (19. Dezember 2011)

Bestellnummer:*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 146733
Das wären wie gesagt die Enermax (3x), die ich gegen die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264 (ebenfalls 3x) tauschen möchte.

Die Mehrkosten die anfallen bezahle ich dann wie? 
Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## turbosnake (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich müsste mal das Geld überweisen.

Ich hab vorher aber noch eine Frage: Stimmt das Datum für den Lund AGB  im Shop?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (19. Dezember 2011)

shinoda95 schrieb:


> Bestellnummer:*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]* 146733
> Das wären wie gesagt die Enermax (3x), die ich gegen die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) 78264 (ebenfalls 3x) tauschen möchte.
> 
> Die Mehrkosten die anfallen bezahle ich dann wie?
> Danke für deine Hilfe


 
Passt schon, die Bestellung habe ich in die Versandabteilung gegeben. Die sie geht dann morgen mit auf die Reise.


----------



## shinoda95 (19. Dezember 2011)

Super!
Weihnachten ist gerettet


----------



## Equilibrium (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Herr Schultze!

Ich warte mittlerweile fast 4 Tage auf eine Antwort bzw. eine Reaktion von Frau Fenske wegen meinem Phobya Balancer 250. Ist die Gute Frau im Urlaub, oder muss man Wartezeit in kauf nehmen? Wenn ja, wär das ja nicht so tragisch, aber eine kleine Info könnte man doch rausschicken. 

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich habe nochmal eine Bitte. 

Kannst du diese Muttern zu meiner Bestellung hinzufügen? 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Mutter DIN 934 M3 Sechskant Black nickel (10er pack) Mutter DIN 934 M3 Sechskant Black nickel (10er pack) 94565

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bestellnummer: 147325[/FONT]*

Musst mir nur sagen wie ich bezahlen soll, da ich schon per Vorkasse bezahlt habe. 


Wenns nicht möglich ist, dann würde ich es gerne als 2. Bestellung aufgeben mit der Bitte als Briefversand.


Gruß


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. Dezember 2011)

Hiho!



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Schultze!
> 
> Ich warte mittlerweile fast 4 Tage auf eine Antwort bzw. eine Reaktion von Frau Fenske wegen meinem Phobya Balancer 250. Ist die Gute Frau im Urlaub, oder muss man Wartezeit in kauf nehmen? Wenn ja, wär das ja nicht so tragisch, aber eine kleine Info könnte man doch rausschicken.
> 
> Danke schonmal im vorraus.



Hmmm, sie war Donnerstag und Freitag nicht da aus familiären gründen. Gestern war sie hier, heute ist sie leider nicht da… Ein wenig schwierig sie zu fassen wie du merkst.

Du kannst die Mail ja ihr noch einmal schreiben und nimmst mich in cc: c.schultze@aquatuning.de dann kümmere ich mich dadrum das dein Problem angegangen wird.




Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> ich habe nochmal eine Bitte.
> 
> ...



Ok, ich habe die Bestellung erweitert. Mehr siehe PN.


----------



## Equilibrium (20. Dezember 2011)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E-mail ist unterwegs und dürfte soeben im Postfach eintreffen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, komisch, es ist kein Mail von dir in ihrem E-Mailpostfach.... Egal. Schiebe das morgen an und dann läuft das!


----------



## Equilibrium (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab sie ja hier noch in meinem gesendet Postfach liegen..... Nun jetzt hat sie ihren Weg ja gefunden. Reichen die Bilder aus, oder benötigen Sie weitere?

Vielen Dank erstmal! Super Support hier, stimmt mich echt positiv. Da zahlt man dann auch lieber mal nen Euro mehr und weiß, dass einem geholfen wird.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (20. Dezember 2011)

Sieht ganz gut aus, weiß nur nicht wie das weiter gehandhabt wird, ist nicht meine Abteilung und ich bin hier nicht Handlungsbefugt... Daher, morgen weist mehr!


----------



## Rurdo (21. Dezember 2011)

Hey!
Wo ist denn euer zwischenlager in Ö?
Am Montag ist es von dort aus weggegangen, nun frag ich mich wie lang es denn noch dauern wird?


----------



## ~Morph~ (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Wasserman, 

ich hab grade bei euch etwas bestellt nur ist bei der weiterleitung zu Paypaletwas schiefgegangen und ich kann die Zahlung nicht veranlassen. 

Kannst du die Bitte Stornieren und ich bestelle sie neu Danke  

Hier meien Bestellnummer :  147802

Gruß ~Morph~


----------



## Rurdo (22. Dezember 2011)

Hey wassermann!
Wie schon erwartet ist das paket am Mittwoch angekommen...
Trotzdem super support und so!!!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (22. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen!



~Morph~ schrieb:


> Hallo Wasserman,
> 
> ich hab grade bei euch etwas bestellt nur ist bei der weiterleitung zu Paypaletwas schiefgegangen und ich kann die Zahlung nicht veranlassen.
> 
> ...



Die Bestellung wurde storniert.




Rurdo schrieb:


> Hey wassermann!
> Wie schon erwartet ist das paket am Mittwoch angekommen...
> Trotzdem super support und so!!!



Ist doch super, dass alles so geklappt hat!


----------



## Rurdo (22. Dezember 2011)

Ja find ich auch!
Wenn ich wieder etwas brauche, bestelle ich natürlich bei euch!
PS: Danke für die Phobya Gummibärchen^^


----------



## MetallSimon (23. Dezember 2011)

Heyho Frohe Weihnachten liebes Aquatuning-Team
Der Newsletter ist öfters sehr groß und ich muss, wenn ich den bei Googlemail öffne, immer erst nach rechts scrollen, um alles zu sehen(1440x900 is mein Bildschirm). Ich wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen, vielleicht liegts ja auch an meinem Emailkonto.


----------



## wheeler (25. Dezember 2011)

hi,
bin zur zeit in der svk in urlaub und leiter wird in keinem header der code fuer die 10 prozent weihnachtsaktion angezeigt.
kann den mal jemand hier posten,oder mir erklaeren warum ich den nicht angezeigt bekomme.
gruss
wheeler


----------



## watercooled (27. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir war der auch nicht vorhanden! Ich werde dann eben ohne diese 10% Rabatt bestellen. Ärgerlich


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir war er zu sehen. Da ich aber gerade nix zu bestellen hab, uninteressant  

Vllt solltet ihr mal euren Cache leeren, bewirkt Wunder.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Dezember 2011)

Ausserdem steht ein Alternativcode im Quatschthread.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle eine erholsame Weihnachtszeit?

Blöd das mit dem Gutscheincode. War leider Weihnachten auch nur unterwegs, habe heute morgen erst gesehen da etwas nicht stimmt.

Selber habe ich den auch nicht angelegt, hier ist dem Ersteller ein Fehler unterlaufen.

Sollte jm. den Gutschein nicht bei seiner Bestellung nutzen können und hat diese Order abgeschlossen, einfach mich anschreiben ich arbeite sie dann nach.


----------



## watercooled (27. Dezember 2011)

Blöd wenn man den Quatschthread nicht permanent mitverfolgt 

Christian, wann sind denn eure Versanzeiten? Ich meine mal etwas von 16:00 gehört zu haben!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Dezember 2011)

Hiho!

DHL kommt immer so 15-16Uhr. 16-17Uhr UPS und 17-18Uhr GLS.


----------



## watercooled (27. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich also die nächsten 15min etwas bestelle, wird es heute noch verschickt?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Dezember 2011)

Denke eher nicht. Es sind eine Menge Bestellungen vom langen Wochenende abzuarbeiten. Hier wird natürlich der der eher Bestellt hat als Erstes abgearbeitet.


----------



## watercooled (27. Dezember 2011)

Dann kann ich mir ja noch etwas Zeit lassen


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ganz ruhig. Wenn du das heute im laufe des Abend bestellst geht das, wenn alles Lagernd ist, morgen mit raus.


----------



## Spiff (28. Dezember 2011)

hallo
Ich habe am 26.12 noch bestellt aber konnte den Gutscheincode für die Weihnachtsaktion nirgends finden. Ich hab dann eine Bemerkung bei meiner Bestellung hinterlass und bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Wie sieht das jetzt aus? Bekomm ich noch eine Rechnung mit den 10% abzug oder kann ich einfach 10% weniger einbezahlen? Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Bestellnr.98018551  Kundennummer:     *62320*

MfG Simon


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!



Spiff schrieb:


> hallo
> Ich habe am 26.12 noch bestellt aber konnte den Gutscheincode für die Weihnachtsaktion nirgends finden. Ich hab dann eine Bemerkung bei meiner Bestellung hinterlass und bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen.
> 
> Wie sieht das jetzt aus? Bekomm ich noch eine Rechnung mit den 10% abzug oder kann ich einfach 10% weniger einbezahlen? Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> ...


 
Mein Kollege kümmert sich um deine Anfrage und meldet sich gleich bei dir per Mail.


----------



## Spiff (28. Dezember 2011)

Super danke

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 28.12.2011 um 14:35 ----------

Bei mir ist ja noch eine Bestellung offen. Könnt Ihr dann die Ware die jetzt von der zweiten Bestellung schon verfügbar sind mit der ersten Bestellung mitschicken?

1. Bestell-Nr.: 98018390 2. Bestell-Nr.: 98018551

MfG Simon


----------



## Wassermann@AT (28. Dezember 2011)

Ok, der Kollege kümmert sich und meldet sich bei dir.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi Christian,

weißt du ob und wenn ja wann ihr wieder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Fractal Design Fan Silent Series 50mm retail (50x50x10mm) Fractal Design Fan Silent Series 50mm retail (50x50x10mm) 77212 reinbekommt? Bräuchte bald ein paar brauchbare 50mm Lüfter, das scheinen so mit die Einzigen zu sein^^

Danke dir schonmal


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Dezember 2011)

Der Zulieferer hat Betriebsferien, daher werden die diese Woche nicht rein kommen.

Ich gehe davon aus das die nächste Woche reinkommen werden.


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Dezember 2011)

Das klingt gut, danke dir


----------



## wuestenfux (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mir ggf. sagen ob die hier
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC6870 Backplate - Black EK Water Blocks EK-FC6870 Backplate - Black 12425
auch auf eine 6850 passt?

Vielen dank und LG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Nein passt leider nicht:
CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## wuestenfux (29. Dezember 2011)

So ein Mist danke trotzdem. Eine Idee wo ich ein Backplate herbekommen könnte für die 6850?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. Dezember 2011)

Watercool hat wenn nötig bei den Kühlern eignetlich immer eine dabei. Ansonsten bin ich ratlos.


----------



## wuestenfux (29. Dezember 2011)

Hmm danke habe auch gerade mal bei watercool auf der HP geschaut leider ist dem nicht so zumindest nicht bei der 6850. Ich mag ja eigentlich auch gar keine WaKü haben 

Sondern nur die GraKa mit einem Backplate verschönern aber da habe ich mir wohl die Falsche GraKa für gekauft.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Dezember 2011)

Lass dir eine von Martma fräsen wenn du es nicht selbst kannst


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2011)

Guten Abend 

Vor 20min hat mein Aquaero (denke ich) den Geist aufgegeben. 
Die grüne Power LED hinten Leuchtet, allerdings bleibt das Display aus und die Lüfter gehen auch nicht an.
Was kann das sein? Garantiefall?

Aquaero wurde im Dezember 2010 bei Modvision gekauft. Muss ich das dann direkt zu euch schicken? Wie lange dauert ein Austausch?

Mfg


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Dezember 2011)

Öhm das hier ist Aqua*tuning* nicht Aqua*computer*


----------



## watercooled (30. Dezember 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm das hier ist Aquatuning nicht Aquacomputer



Christian hat mir beim Aquaero schonmal geholfen, er wird mir mit Sicherheit auch diesmal helfen können


----------



## Malkolm (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Wassermann,

Ich hatte Mitte/Anfang November schonmal nach Umrüstkits für die Cuplex Kryos (Delrin, XT und PRO) auf den LGA-2011 gefragt. Nachdem mitlerweile ja die Kühler auch für den Sockel lieferbar sind, ist von den Umrüstkits für die "alten" weiterhin nichts zu sehen, weder bei euch noch direkt im AC-Shop.
Ist da mitlerweile was neues bekannt, wann (oder gar ob?) entsprechende Kits verfügbar sind? Das Weihnachtsgeld will ausgegeben werden! 

Ansonsten einen guten Rutsch, bzw. ein frohes Neues.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!

@watercooled
Gerade bei so teueren Geräten schicken wir diese in der Regel zu einer Prüfung erst einmal zum Hersteller ein. Wenn keine Überspannung, mechanische Beschädigung oder ähnliches festgestellt werden kann, ist es ein Garantiefall und das Gerät wird repariert oder ausgetauscht.

Um die Versandwege zu verkürzen und die Korrespondenz zu verbessern würde ich dir empfehlen direkt mit den Hersteller einmal in Kontakt zu treten. Dieser Kollege hier vertritt Aquacomputer:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/47359-shoggy.html

Natürlich können wir das auch über uns machen, dann dauert das alles allerdings etwas länger.




Malkolm schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> Ich hatte Mitte/Anfang November schonmal nach Umrüstkits für die Cuplex Kryos (Delrin, XT und PRO) auf den LGA-2011 gefragt. Nachdem mitlerweile ja die Kühler auch für den Sockel lieferbar sind, ist von den Umrüstkits für die "alten" weiterhin nichts zu sehen, weder bei euch noch direkt im AC-Shop.
> Ist da mitlerweile was neues bekannt, wann (oder gar ob?) entsprechende Kits verfügbar sind? Das Weihnachtsgeld will ausgegeben werden!
> ...



Mir wurde gesagt das die kurz nach den Kühlern kommen sollen. Ich werde noch mal nachhaken.


----------



## wheeler (3. Januar 2012)

*Bestellnr 148113*

hi,
die DHL hat es nicht geschafft,das päckchen an eine andere adresse zu liefern als sonst,da diese in einem neubaugebiet liegt.
jetzt  geht das päckchen zurueck an den absender,also an euch.eventuelle  reklamationen meinerseits haben njchts gebracht,das päckchen geht so  oder so zurueck sagen die mir.
ist es möglich das päckchen in diesem  falle,auch um zu vermeiden das die dhl es nochmal versaut,an meine  ursprüngliche adresse ,in diesem fall war das die rechnungsadresse, zu  schicken?

gruss

wheeler


----------



## Wassermann@AT (4. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Machen wir, habe ich so hinterlegt.


----------



## Rurdo (5. Januar 2012)

Hey Wassermann...
Ich hätte ne frage, was ist euer billigster Wasserkühler für AM3? 
Und wielang wird der Versand per Nachnahme etwa dauern (nach wien, wenn ich heute noch bestelle)?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (5. Januar 2012)

Der Günstigste ist von Magicool mit knapp 29€. Allerdings würde ich dir leiber empfehlen die 5€teureren Kühler von Watercool oder EK zu erwerben.

In der Regel dauert der Direktversand ca. 3 Tage meiner Erfahrung nach. Wir hatten auch schonmal in 2 Tagen ne Lieferung in Hong Kong, aber auch ne Lieferung nach einer Woche noch nicht in Dänemark... Aber in dern Regel so 3-4 Tage sollte klappen.


----------



## Malkolm (5. Januar 2012)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt das die kurz nach den Kühlern kommen sollen. Ich werde noch mal nachhaken.



Zumindest eine grobe Einordnung des Erscheinungsdatums wäre super (Mitte/Ende Januar, oder sogar noch später?)


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Shoggy hat Urlaub, nun muss ich selber per Mail nachhaken. Diese ist gerade raus. Wenn ich mehr weiß melde ich mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 06.01.2012 um 11:08 ----------

Ok, Aquacomputer schreibt die sind fertig und werden heute spätestens Anfang nächster Woche angelegt.

Dementsprechend kommen die dann auch gleich bei uns online.


----------



## shadie (6. Januar 2012)

Mahlzeit

Ich hab ein Problem.
Habe meine erste Bestellung bei euch aufgebgeben.
Alles lieferbar bis auf Art.Nr.: 12365 .
Der Stand zur Anlieferung iergendwann im Dezember.
Jetzt steht nur noch drinnen, Liefertermin überschritten, juhu das weiß ich auch 

Herr Klassen konnte mir keinen Liefertermin nennen.

Da ich Disponent und Einkäufer bin kann ich das alles nicht so ganz verstehen und bin sehr enttäuscht da Aquatuning ja als DER Lieferant empfohlen wird.
Wenn wir kurz davor stehen in Rückstand zu laufen tuen wir alles, dass wir spätestens eien WOche später unsere Kunden beliefern können.

Ich brauche dringend eine Information mit dem definitiven Liefertermin, ansonsten muss ich meine erste Bestellung leider stornieren.

Über eine Info wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Wir können nicht viel mehr machen als bei dem Hersteller anzufragen. Wenn du dich auf das Produkt versteift hast sind wir abhängig von dem Zulieferer. Wir würden auch lieber die Sachen ab Lager haben, nur so kann man Geld verdienen...

Alternativ könnten wir auf die Silberne Variante zurückgreifen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagraFX fr GTX 480 (GF100) G1/4, vernickelte Ausfhrung Aquacomputer aquagraFX fr GTX 480 (GF100) vernickelte Ausfhrung 12378 die ist Lagernd.

Oder einen komplett anderen Hersteller:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 460/465/470/480

Liefertermine werden nachgefragt, wenn wir neue haben werden diese von unserem Einkauf eingetragen. Nur Fixtermine können wir nicht geben, die gibt uns auch keiner der Hersteller. Daher "voraussichtlicher Liefertermin".

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail oder SMS senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


----------



## shadie (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo udn danke für die Info.

Der Kühler ist für die GTX 480 nicht GTX 470 

habe aber nun ein neues Problem.
Eine Mailadresse aus Ihrer Buchhaltung.

*Sehr geehrter Kunde, 

*Der Status Ihrer Bestellung wurde geändert.

Anmerkungen und Kommentare zu Ihrer Bestellung: Rabatt Kupons:5awdgvsf: 

Neuer Status: *Offen* 
Bei Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung antworten Sie bitte auf diese eMail. 


Um was geht es hier? Hatte die Aktion genutzt und den angegebenen Preis überwiesen?
Wurde meien Bestellugn storniert oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Januar 2012)

Gib mir mal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer, dann kann ich mal gucken.

Die 470 sind alle nicht Lagernd. Nur von EK haben wir noch diese hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX - Acetal+Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC470 GTX - Acetal+EN (Nickel) 12357

Problem ist das sich die Hersteller lieber auf die neusten Modelle konzentieren und ältere gerne schleifen lassen. Ich gehe davon aus das die alle nochmal reinkommen werden, nur wann ist immer so eine Sache...


----------



## shadie (6. Januar 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

Ich habe die Bestellung erst einmal storniert.
Wenn es zu Ostern eventuell wieder eine Aktion gibt un die Kühler dan nverfügbar sind werde ich mich noch einmal mit einer Bestellung melden.
Als Entschädigung für das hin und her werden dan ngleich 2 Kühler bestellt 

Sorry für die Hektik.

Grüße

Marc


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. Januar 2012)

Kein Problem. Dann bis demnächst wieder!


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2012)

Mal ne Frage, wann bekommt Ihr den _Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin LGA2011_ wieder rein?
Will nicht doppelt Porto latzen. 

*Tante Edith fragt zum EK-Supreme HF LGA2011:* Muss man die Jet Plates extra kaufen, oder ist zumindest ein Standard-Ding davon im Lieferumfang enthalten?


----------



## Malkolm (6. Januar 2012)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Shoggy hat Urlaub, nun muss ich selber per Mail nachhaken. Diese ist gerade raus. Wenn ich mehr weiß melde ich mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal.
> 
> ...


 
Dank dir!


----------



## Wassermann@AT (9. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!



xTc schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wann bekommt Ihr den _Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin LGA2011_ wieder rein?
> Will nicht doppelt Porto latzen.
> 
> *Tante Edith fragt zum EK-Supreme HF LGA2011:* Muss man die Jet Plates extra kaufen, oder ist zumindest ein Standard-Ding davon im Lieferumfang enthalten?


 
Der Kühler von Aquacomputer sollte eigentlich schon zwischen den Feiertagen reinkommen, aber nichts in sicht. Ich glaube diese Woche wird das auch noch nichts.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail oder SMS senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


EK liefert die Kühle rmit einer Standard Jet-Plate aus, also das passt.


----------



## Spiff (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo.

Wollte mich mal nach meiner Bestellungen erkunden. Bestell-Nr.: 98018551, Bestell-Nr.: 98018390 sind die Teile im Anmarsch ?


P.S. Wieso gibts im DE Shop alle paar Tage eine Statusmail aber bei Bestellungen im CH SHop nicht ?

MfG Spiff


----------



## Wassermann@AT (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo Spiff!

Mein Kollege der den Scheizer Shop supportet wird sich gleich per Mail bei dir melden.


----------



## Spiff (11. Januar 2012)

Super Danke


----------



## nyso (12. Januar 2012)

Wassermann, kannst du mir sagen ob die aktuellen FrozenQ verschraubt oder geklebt sind? Müsste meinen reinigen und trau mich nicht-.-


----------



## Wassermann@AT (12. Januar 2012)

Die lassen sich aufschrauben und das komplette Innenleben hinausziehen sagt ein Kollege. Die sitzen aber echt Bombenfest. Habe das gerade mal probiert... und grobes Werkzeug möchte ich ungerne zur Hand nehmen.


----------



## nyso (12. Januar 2012)

Ist bei so teuren und empfindlichen AGBs echt haarig Da hätte er sich was anderen einfallen lassen sollen...

Aber Danke auf jeden Fall für deine Antwort


----------



## Rixx (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

verstehe nicht den Unterschied zwischen dem Aquacomputer airplex mit D5 Pumpe und dem Compact 12 V .

Welcher ist für eine OC-CPU Kühlung besser ?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Das mit der D5 Pumpe bringt mehr Durchfluss und somit mehr Kühlleistung.


----------



## Rixx (13. Januar 2012)

aha

danke für die Info


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Januar 2012)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das mit der D5 Pumpe bringt mehr Durchfluss und somit mehr Kühlleistung.


 
Bitte keine Märchen verbreiten!

Mehr Durchfluss ist nicht gleich bessere Kühlleistung. Ab rund 60L/h gibt es kein Tempunterschied mehr. Das Thema Highflow ist eher sone Art Mythos und eigentlich nur für Wakü-Verrückte interessant. 

Ich würde da eher die leisere von beiden nehmen  

Gruß


----------



## Dukex2 (13. Januar 2012)

Kann mich dem Beitrag von Fr3@k nur anschließen!


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2012)

Darf ich davon ausgehen dass bei dieser Buchse die Pins nicht noch einzeln gecrimpt werden müssen wie es der Hinweistext behauptet?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - mod/smart ATX Power Connector 24Pin mit Mainboard Stecker - Wei mod/smart ATX Power Connector 24Pin mit Mainboard Stecker - Wei 82226
Immerhin sieht man auf den Bildern ja die Lötfahnen, ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass die nicht in Pins enden.


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Januar 2012)

Ist demnächst mal wieder mit einer Rabattaktion zu rechnen?


----------



## Psykko0 (15. Januar 2012)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Ist demnächst mal wieder mit einer Rabattaktion zu rechnen?



AT-XMAS-2011 bringt dir bis 31.1.2012 noch 10%


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Januar 2012)

Psykko0 schrieb:


> AT-XMAS-2011 bringt dir bis 31.1.2012 noch 10%


 
nice thx ! 

Stimmt, hatte sogar nen Flyer dafür in der letzten Lieferung


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bitte keine Märchen verbreiten!
> 
> Mehr Durchfluss ist nicht gleich bessere Kühlleistung. Ab rund 60L/h gibt es kein Tempunterschied mehr. Das Thema Highflow ist eher sone Art Mythos und eigentlich nur für Wakü-Verrückte interessant.
> 
> ...



Lautstärke ist ein guter Punkt, da gebe ich dir recht.

Nur das bei 60L/h es keinen Kühlleistungsplus gibt da muss ich dir leider widersprechen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/143760-mehr-durchmesser-am-schlauch-bringts.html
Vielmehr singt der Kühlleistungszuwachs rapide. Highflow ist keine Marketinglüge!

Gerne gebe ich das Beispiel zu bedenken, CPU Wasserkühler, die ersten 3, wieviel Temperaturunterschied sieht man da zu einander?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Darf ich davon ausgehen dass bei dieser Buchse die Pins nicht noch einzeln gecrimpt werden müssen wie es der Hinweistext behauptet?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - mod/smart ATX Power Connector 24Pin mit Mainboard Stecker - Wei mod/smart ATX Power Connector 24Pin mit Mainboard Stecker - Wei 82226
> Immerhin sieht man auf den Bildern ja die Lötfahnen, ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass die nicht in Pins enden.



Du hast recht, hier muss gelötet werden. Arbeite das nach.


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Januar 2012)

Also der verlinkte Test von Nobody sagt doch genau, dass ab 60 l/h keinen nennenswerten Temperaturunterschiede mehr auftreten. Ich will hier jetzt keine Disskusion lostreten aber Tests von erfahreren Usern zeigen, dass man bei über 60 l/h nur noch sehr wenige Kelvin gut macht. Deswegen sollte man immer zu weniger Lautstärke als zu mehr Durchfluss tendieren (vorrausgesetzt, der mindestdurchfluss stimmt).


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Januar 2012)

Stimme ich dir zu!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Januar 2012)

Schelmiii schrieb:


> Also der verlinkte Test von Nobody sagt doch genau, dass ab 60 l/h keinen nennenswerten Temperaturunterschiede mehr auftreten. Ich will hier jetzt keine Disskusion lostreten aber Tests von erfahreren Usern zeigen, dass man bei über 60 l/h nur noch sehr wenige Kelvin gut macht. Deswegen sollte man immer zu weniger Lautstärke als zu mehr Durchfluss tendieren (vorrausgesetzt, der mindestdurchfluss stimmt).


 

eben, siehe auch im Luxx, wo dir hunderte Erfahrene User diesen Highflow-Mythos widerlegen. Ab 60L/H ist es eigentlich nur noch Spielerei und nice to have, aber keinesfalls ein Kühlungsplus. 

Man kann natürlich zu starken Pumpen raten wenn man viele Kühler mit sehr kleinen Kammern und Düsen benutzt, wo der Durchfluss stark gedrückt wird, das doch noch ordentlich was durchgepumpt wird. Ansonsten würde ich ebenfalls immer zur leiseren Pumpe tendieren  

Ich würde sagen nun aber wieder btt


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2012)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Du hast recht, hier muss gelötet werden. Arbeite das nach.


Hab jetzt so ein Ding unter Bestellnummer 150121 bestellt. Ich denke das passt locker in einen Brief. Hab ich zwar auch als Kommentar hinzu gefügt, aber vielleicht siehst du es hier ja schneller.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Kein Problem. Mehr gleich per Mail.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2012)

Dankeschön.


----------



## xTc (17. Januar 2012)

Kann man im Nachhinein noch Teilversand aktivieren?
Hab das bei meiner Bestellung irgendwie vergessen und hab keine Lust zu warten bis ein paar Schrauben da sind.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo xtc!

Klar, kein Problem. Ab einem Bestellwert von 200€ ist eine Teillieferung komplett kostenlos.

Sag mir einmal deine Bestell- oder Kundennummer.


----------



## Rixx (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo Wassermann, 

ich hoffe Du kannst mir helfen.
habe eine Wasserkühlung zusammengestellt 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
welchen Schlauch und welche Anschlußtüllen kannst Du mir empfehlen ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## nyso (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo Wassermann, ich ärger mich grad tierisch.

Habe ja seit über einem Jahr eine aquaero 4 im Rechner, die die Lüfter steuert. 

Eben stürzt mir der Rechner ab, und es stinkt. Toll, Schutzabschaltung der CPU, dank DFI Board bei 80°, der X4 verträgt aber nur 63°

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, die aquaero ist ohne weiteres Zutun einfach ausgefallen, und hat damit fast den Rechner geschrottet

Die grüne LED leuchtet noch, aber sie macht nichts mehr, Display ist tot. An wen soll ich dieses Scheißding jetzt schicken?

MfG nyso


----------



## Wassermann@AT (23. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!



Rixx schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> ich hoffe Du kannst mir helfen.
> habe eine Wasserkühlung zusammengestellt
> ...



Im Moment sehe an unseren Verkaufzahlen das die 13/10Anschlüsse am beliebtesten sind. Masterkleerschlauch ist Preis-/Leistungstechnisch eine sehr gute Wahl.

Allerdings bin ich als Mitarbeiter ein wenig befangen. Ich würde dir empfehlen vielleicht hier einmal eine Topic zu erstellen:
Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung




nyso schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann, ich ärger mich grad tierisch.
> 
> Habe ja seit über einem Jahr eine aquaero 4 im Rechner, die die Lüfter steuert.
> 
> ...



Bei solchen Probleme ist es das Beste direkt mit Aquacomputer in Kontakt zu treten. Wir würden das Gerät auch erst zu den Kollegen einsenden, so sparst du dir Zeit.

Wir haben Abmachungen mit AC getroffen das auch Kupnden von uns ihre Reklamationen direkt abwickeln können. 

Ein Mitarbeiter von Shoggy: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/47359-shoggy.html ist hier direkt im Forum zu erreichen. Vielleicht nimmst mit dem eben einmal Kontakt auf.


----------



## <BaSh> (25. Januar 2012)

@Wassermann@AT:
Weisst du ob der Artikel 12530 wirklich schon am 30.01 Lieferbar sein wird.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Die ersten Kühler sind in der Auslieferung. Aber es sind noch eine Menge vorbestellt. Ich denke bis wir einen Lagerbestand aufgebaut haben wird es noch ein wenig dauern, da die Kühler im Moment nur kleckerweise reinkommen.

Ich würde dir empfehlen einfach zu ordern, die kommen jetzt alle nach und nach. Denn nur wer Bestellt rückt in der Warteliste weiter nach vorne


----------



## <BaSh> (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo Wassermann,
ich nochmal .
Habe gerade bestellt und das Geld auch schon per Vorkasse überwiesen. Wie läuft das nun eigentlich mit dem Gutscheincode den ich angegeben habe, bekomme ich das Geld zurückerstattet oder wie wird das gehandhabt?


----------



## baske (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Wassermann,

ich habe in einer Bestellung unter anderem Montagematerial (Art.Nr.: 70193) für die aquaero 5 LT bestellt. Leider ist dieses nicht lieferbar und meine Bestellung liegt auf Eis . Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse wann dies wieder erhältlich ist und somit meine Bestellung ausgeliefert werden kann?

Grüße


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> ich nochmal .
> Habe gerade bestellt und das Geld auch schon per Vorkasse überwiesen. Wie läuft das nun eigentlich mit dem Gutscheincode den ich angegeben habe, bekomme ich das Geld zurückerstattet oder wie wird das gehandhabt?



Hmmm, kannst du mir einmal deine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer geben? Dann kann ich dir mehr sagen.



baske schrieb:


> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> ich habe in einer Bestellung unter anderem Montagematerial (Art.Nr.: 70193) für die aquaero 5 LT bestellt. Leider ist dieses nicht lieferbar und meine Bestellung liegt auf Eis . Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse wann dies wieder erhältlich ist und somit meine Bestellung ausgeliefert werden kann?
> 
> Grüße



Wir gehen eigentlich davon aus das es diese spätestens Anfang nächster Woche wieder bei uns ankommen wird.

Du kannst dir auch eine E-Mail oder SMS schicken lassen. Einfach auf das Produkt gehen, neben dem Fenster "Bilder" auf "E-Mail Benachrichtigungen" klicken. Dort kannst du dir eine Mail oder SMS senden lassen wenn sich der Status verändert.


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Januar 2012)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, kannst du mir einmal deine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer geben? Dann kann ich dir mehr sagen.



Hi,
die Bestellnummer sind die  *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]151025 [/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]und die [/FONT]*151086

*PS: Die* 151086* ist gerade bestellt und daher noch nicht überwiesen.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Januar 2012)

<BaSh> schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Bestellnummer sind die  *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]151025 [/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]und die [/FONT]*151086
> 
> *PS: Die* 151086* ist gerade bestellt und daher noch nicht überwiesen.



Ah, jetzt sehe ich das.

Ich würde vorschlagen diese beiden Bestellung zusammen zu legen. So sparst dir schon 1x Versankosten. Die 2te Bestellung habe ich schon rabattiert.

Wenn der erste Zahlungseingang verbucht wurde kann ich dir dann mitteilen was noch zu überweisen ist. Wir haben noch ein wenig Zeit, denn die Produkte die noch fehlen denke ich kommen frühestens nächste Woche.


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Januar 2012)

Ok machen wir das so. Dann warte ich mit dem überweisen für die zweite Bestellung. Und das zusammenlegen ist eine super Idee.


----------



## Wassermann@AT (26. Januar 2012)

Ok, die erste Hälfte wurde gerade verbucht. Mehr gleich per Mail.

Edit: Die Mail ist wieder zurück gekommen, dein Speicher von deinem Webaccount ist voll.

Kleiner privater Tipp:
http://www.teltarif.de/web-de-freemail-postfach-500mb-vergroessert/news/45029.html
Die Toolbar kannst dann wieder löschen 

Ok BT: Ich habe dir nun mehr Infos per PN geschrieben.


----------



## wheeler (29. Januar 2012)

hi
ich dachte ich hätte schon hier gepostet,aber anscheinend doch nur im AT forum?!?!?! komisch.dann aber auch nochmal hier:

hi
geht um die bestellung Bestell-Nr.: 151338 und Bestell-Nr.:  151235,die habe ich am wochenende separat bestellt,nun meine frage kann  man die zweite zur ersten zupacken,dann spar ich mir die doppelten  versandkosten,und würde dann nur den materialpreiß der zweiten  bestellung (7,18 euro) überweisen.
geht das ,oder ist es dafür eigentlich schon zu spät.

gruß

wheeler


----------



## Wassermann@AT (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Wheeler!

Ich habe deine Bestellungen zusammengelegt. Mehr gleich per Mail.


----------



## wheeler (30. Januar 2012)

habs bekommen,und auch schon geantwortet,danke.


----------



## <BaSh> (14. Februar 2012)

@Wassermann gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zu den EK-7970 Kühlern?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen!



<BaSh> schrieb:


> @Wassermann gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zu den EK-7970 Kühlern?


 
8.2 kam mal ein Schwung, seit dem nichts mehr. Ich gehe davon aus das diese Woche wieder welche mitkommen.


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Februar 2012)

Wassermann@AT schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> 8.2 kam mal ein Schwung, seit dem nichts mehr. Ich gehe davon aus das diese Woche wieder welche mitkommen.



Dann drücke ich mal dir Daumen.


----------



## Spiff (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo.

Ich hab eine Frage zu meiner Bestellung Nr. 98018551. Ihr hab da am 13.1 einen Teilversand gemacht. Der Rest ist bis jetzt noch nicht gekommen. Wann kann ich ca. damit rechnen?

MfG Spiff
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*


----------



## <BaSh> (21. Februar 2012)

@Spiff http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/aquatuning/157279-wassermann-hat-urlaub-bis-zum-26-02-2012-a.html


----------



## Spiff (23. Februar 2012)

Jo er kann mir auch wieder schreiben wenn er zurück ist auf die paar Tage kommt es auch nicht an


----------



## Wassermann@AT (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Spiff!

Es fehlen noch dir Flexlights. Die liegen im Wareneingang und werden gerade bearbeitet. Ich gehe davon aus das deine Liefrung spätestens am Mittwoch unser Haus verlässt.


----------



## Spiff (28. Februar 2012)

Super


----------



## Malkolm (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo Wassermann,

eine meiner Schnellkupplungen (Koolance VL3N 16/10 auf Kupplung; Art. 65131; gekauft in 05/2011) ist undicht im getrennten Zustand. Das "Scheibchen" kommt nicht mehr bis ganz nach vorne heraus und dichtet somit nicht richtig ab. (Ich kann ein Bild machen wenn die Beschreibung zu unklar ist)
Geht die RMA über euch, oder soll ich mich direkt mit Koolance in Verbindung setzen?
Ich würde ungerne lange Zeit auf das Teil verzichten ohne Ersatz zu haben, da ich dann den entsprechenden Teil neu verschlauchen müsste um den Rechner zu betreiben


----------



## Eterna (2. März 2012)

Bekommen express paypal zahler ohne anmeldung die versendungsnummer per e-mail zu gesendet? Bei keiner meiner bestellungen war das bis jetzt der fall, darum frag ich mal.

Zur not einfach hier antworten Bestellung (Nr.: 154295)

Danke


----------



## Wassermann@AT (6. März 2012)

Ach ja:


Bin ab morgen bin ich die ganze Woche im auf der Cebit, also kann ich den Support an dieser Stelle erst ab Montag dem 12.03.2012 wieder übernehmen.

Da ich schon immer euer Sprachrohr von und für Aquatuning wahr, möchte ich ungern meine Aufgabe in diesem Bereich an jemanden anders übergeben.

Daher, wenn etwas wichtiges mit euren Bestellungen ist, schreibt an a.klassen@aquatuning.de

Wenn es schnell gehen soll, ruft eben einmal durch: 05205 99198 0

Ansonsten ist unser Support auch unter info@aquatuning.de zu erreichen oder auch per ICQ: 631150711.

Hier noch mal unsere Gesprächszeiten:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Telefonkontakt

Bis nächste Woche dann wieder hier an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Rurdo (15. März 2012)

Hey Wassermann!
Kannst du mir bitte sagen welche WLPads ich für den AquagrATIx 69xx auf einer HD6970 Sapphire 2GB brauche?
Mfg, rurdo


----------



## Wassermann@AT (16. März 2012)

Hallo Rurdo!

Die Stärke sind 0,5mm.


----------



## Elvis3000 (25. März 2012)

hallo wasserman
die kühler für die 680 sind ja flott im angebot gewesen.
haben die hersteller im vorraus cad-dateien bekommen oder muster zum abmessen ?
kannst auch direkt hier antworten.   danke


----------



## Dark-Blood (25. März 2012)

Kurze Frage:
Wann ist das Zeug wieder verfügbar?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Wasserzusatz UV blue 50ml Wasserzusatz UV BLUE 50ml 30006

Danke Dark


----------



## Rurdo (27. März 2012)

Hallo wWassermann!
Kannst man vielleicht ein einziges Sleevewerkzeug bei euch kaufen? ich bräuchte nämlich nur den PCI-E Stecker-werkzeug-dings...
Mfg, Rurdo


----------



## Wassermann@AT (29. März 2012)

Guten Morgen!



Elvis3000 schrieb:


> hallo wasserman
> die kühler für die 680 sind ja flott im angebot gewesen.
> haben die hersteller im vorraus cad-dateien bekommen oder muster zum abmessen ?
> kannst auch direkt hier antworten.   danke



Das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Vorstellbar wäre es, allerdings habe ich auch schon gehört das Testseiten Vorabmodelle zum Testen bekommen haben bevor überhaupt eckdaten der Grakas im www zu finden waren.



Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Wann ist das Zeug wieder verfügbar?
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Wasserzusatz UV blue 50ml Wasserzusatz UV BLUE 50ml 30006
> 
> Danke Dark



Schwierig. Wir haben im Moment das Problem das wir die Rohfarbe nicht bekommen. Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen wann wir die wieder bekommen.



Rurdo schrieb:


> Hallo wWassermann!
> Kannst man vielleicht ein einziges Sleevewerkzeug bei euch kaufen? ich bräuchte nämlich nur den PCI-E Stecker-werkzeug-dings...
> Mfg, Rurdo



Einzelne Werkzeuge haben wir hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Flex Sleeve


----------



## <BaSh> (2. April 2012)

@Wassermann@AT kannst du mir sagen wielange gespeicherte Warenkörbe verfügbar bleiben?


----------



## Wassermann@AT (2. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ich habe jedenfalls schon welche gehabt die älter als 1Monat waren.


----------



## <BaSh> (2. April 2012)

Super,
danke dir für die Antwort.


----------



## newbiech (3. April 2012)

Hallo Wassermann

Kommen die Aquaero 5 XT eigentlich regelmässig zu den angebenen Daten rein? Habe immer wieder die Lieferdaten in den letzten Wochen beobachtet und hab schon die Befürchtung, dass der ursprüngliche Liefertermin immer wieder verschoben wird.

Gleiche Frage betrifft die Teile von Mountain Mods - Ich bräuchte einen Motherboard Tray und würde gern wissen, wie verlässlich das Datum 18.05. ist.

Gruss

n


----------



## AquaHero@AT (5. April 2012)

Hallo Newbich,
leider sind die Liefertermine lediglich Voraussichtliche Liefertermine, die können von den Lieferanten / Herstellern oft nicht eingehalten werden und deshalb verschieben sich die Termine schon hin und wieder. Bei dem Aquaero 5 XT kann ich aber in der Wareneingangshistory sehen, dass regelmäßig geliefert wurde und im System haben wir einige Bestellungen vorliegen, deshalb denke ich wird die nächste Lieferung nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.
Bei Mountain Mod siehts allerdings etwas anders aus. Da können wir nicht eben mal eine Bestellung machen, das rentiert sich für uns sonst überhaupt nicht. Deshalb wartet der Einkäufer, bis eine gewisse Menge an Anfragen / Bestellungen vorliegt, sodass sich die Bestellung auch für uns Preislich lohnt und wir da nicht nur Verlustgeschäfte fahren. Da musst du schon etwas mehr Zeit einplanen, 2-3 Monate etwa.


----------



## newbiech (6. April 2012)

Merci.  bestelle dann Mountain Mods direkt.
Schönes Oster-Wochenende
n


----------



## dr.cupido (6. April 2012)

irgendwie ist bei mir die Seite down :/


----------



## newbiech (6. April 2012)

Quote
Due to a DDOS attack by unknown parties the Aquatuning websites and e-mail are currently down. We are working as fast as we can to get back online.
Unquote

Quelle: http://twitter.com/#!/AquatuningUK/status/188245865016725504

Gruss

n


----------



## gammelbob (8. April 2012)

habe mal eine Frage habe heute Morgen eine Bestellung [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* Nr:* 157316 abgeschickt und vergessen den 12% Osterrabattcode von pcgh einzugeben. könnte man da noch den Rabatt gewähren?
[/FONT]


----------



## newbiech (10. April 2012)

Hallo @Aquatuning

Plane gerade eine etwas grössere Bestellung und ich habe eine Kompatibilitätsfrage:

Kann man den Heatkiller 3.0 mit den Monsoon-Fittingen nutzen?

Gruss

n


----------



## Schelmiii (10. April 2012)

Also so wie ich das sehe, geht das nicht, da der Heatkiller G1/4" Gewinde hat, die Monsoon-Anschlüsse aber ID 3/8" OD 5/8".


----------



## newbiech (10. April 2012)

Aber ID / OD bezieht sich doch auf die Schlauchparameter - in diesem Fall 16/10 (Aussen-/Innendurchmesser), oder?

Meine Frage bezog sich auch insbesondere auf die Einschraubsituation am Heatkiller, also ob die Bohrungen/Gewinde am Heatkiller weit genug auseinanderliegen.


----------



## Schelmiii (10. April 2012)

Ja sorry, ich hab deine Frage zwar richtig verstanden, aber die falsche Antwort rausgesucht.
Auf Facebook hat Aquatuning auf eine ähnliche Frage geantwortet, demnach sind alle Monsoon Anschlüsse G1/4". LINK


----------



## AquaHero@AT (10. April 2012)

Die Monsoon-Anschlüsse haben auf jeden Fall ein G1/4" Gewinde und ID / OD bezieht sich tatsächlich auf die Schlauchgröße, das stimmt.
Ich habe die kompatibilität zwar noch nicht überprüft, aber ich weiß, dass die 13/10mm Anschraubtüllen schon recht eng beieinander liegen und gehe deshalb davon aus, dass die 16/10mm oder 19/13mm Anschlüsse nicht mit dem Heatkiller kompatibel sein werden. Da liegen die Anschlussvorrichtungen einfach zu eng beieinander.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 10.04.2012 um 16:27 ----------

Ok, habe deine Bestellung konfiguriert. Aktuelle AB müsstest du ebenfalls neu bekommen haben.


----------



## Rurdo (11. April 2012)

schonwieder ne DOS attacke oder ist das nur ein Fail?


----------



## Klartext (11. April 2012)

"Zur Zeit ist diese Seite auf Grund eines DOS Angriffs nicht verfuegbar."  

Hoffe es wird bald gefixt. Brauch Radischablonen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2012)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Die Monsoon-Anschlüsse haben auf jeden Fall ein G1/4" Gewinde und ID / OD bezieht sich tatsächlich auf die Schlauchgröße, das stimmt.
> Ich habe die kompatibilität zwar noch nicht überprüft, aber ich weiß, dass die 13/10mm Anschraubtüllen schon recht eng beieinander liegen und gehe deshalb davon aus, dass die 16/10mm oder 19/13mm Anschlüsse nicht mit dem Heatkiller kompatibel sein werden. Da liegen die Anschlussvorrichtungen einfach zu eng beieinander.



Seite ist aktuell nicht zugänglich, weswegen ich es für diese Anschlüsse nicht beurteilen kann - aber einige 10/16er Verschraubungen passen eigentlich (außer bei HK3 aus den ersten Monaten, bevor das Design leicht geändert wurde). 13/19 oder etwas breitere 10/16 kann aber in der Tat vergessen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (12. April 2012)

Unsere Seite läuft wieder stabil, hoffen das keine weiteren Angriffe erfolgreich sein werden. 
Nochmal zu den Anschlüssen. Ich würde gerne einmal überprüfen, ob die 16/10ner wirklich drauf passen. Glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Die 13/10er ja, aber nicht die 16/10. 
Habe hier mal unsere HK-Kühler mit 16/10 Anschlüssen getestet. 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10 & 16/11mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - black nickel 16/10mm Anschraubtlle G1/4 - gerndelt - black nickel 62384
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA1366/2011 Rev. 3 Sonderedition Nickel - Black Chrom Watercool HK CPU LGA1366/2011 Rev. 3 Sonderedition Nickel - Black Chrom 10367
Passt nicht.
Die 1/4" Gewinde hätten um 1mm weiter auseinander gefräst worden sein, dann würden die 16/10mm Anschraubtüllen tatsächlich passen. So aber geht eine Anschraubtülle klar rein, aber die zweite kommt nicht dran vorbei.
Evtl. sind die Monsoon Anschlüsse etwas schmaler gemacht, sodass es klappen könnte. Das lässt sich aber erst bestätigen, wenn die da sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2012)

Wie gesagt - knapp ist es. Aber es gibt halt welche, die passen (afaik Bitspower auf dem Bild). WC hat sogar selbst 10/16er im Sortiment und die Primochill Plastik gebt ihr mit eben 1 mm weniger an.


----------



## newbiech (12. April 2012)

Vielen Dank auch hier für Euer Feedback.

Ich stelle momentan einen etwas grösseren Warenkorb zusammen () und habe für den Heatkiller die Perfect Seal Tüllen für den Primochill 16/10 berücksichtigt. Die passen doch auf jeden Fall, oder?

Wäre natürlich schicker wenn die Monsoons passen.  Bei meinem jetzigen Warenkorb hatte ich erst die einzelnen Tüllen berücksichtigt bis ich festgestellt habe, dass das 6-Pack ja günstiger kommt...  Hoffentlich kommen die Monsoons auch ungefähr zum geplanten Lieferdatum.


----------



## Verminaard (12. April 2012)

newbiech schrieb:


> Perfect Seal Tüllen für den Primochill 16/10 berücksichtigt. Die passen doch auf jeden Fall, oder?


 
Die passen auf jeden Fall und sitzen sehr fest.
Bekommt man nur schwer wieder runter.
Kleiner Tipp beim Verschlauchen: stell dir einen Becher mit frisch aufgebruehtem Wasser hin und tauche die Enden der Schlaeuche, bevor du sie auf die Tuellen drueckst fuer einige Sekunden ein. Geht um ein Vielfaches einfacher 
Ich verwende die gleiche Kombi, Primochill 16/10er mit den PS Tuellen.


----------



## Rurdo (18. April 2012)

Meine Sendung ist nun seit 5 Tagen Versand DE... wie lange dauert es bitte von DE nach AT?
das ist meine Bestellnr: *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]97013914[/FONT]*


----------



## Charly313 (18. April 2012)

Hallo Aquatuning,

heute ist mein bestelltes Phobya Molex Extractor Kit gekommen! Ich habe mich riesig gefreut! Nun wolte ich es ausprobieren und habe mir extra vorher die Videos auf der Seite angeschaut um keinen Fehler zu machen! Nach der ersten Anwendung an einem 6 Pol. Stecker ist mir direkt der ATX Remover gebrochen! Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Soll ich es zurückschicken?

Rechnungsnummer: 9788587


----------



## StackaMo (18. April 2012)

Ich verwende dass selbe Set und auch bei funktioniert der ATX Remover nicht. Was Tun ? Danke im Voraus


----------



## Charly313 (19. April 2012)

Charly313 schrieb:


> Hallo Aquatuning,
> 
> heute ist mein bestelltes Phobya Molex Extractor Kit gekommen! Ich habe mich riesig gefreut! Nun wolte ich es ausprobieren und habe mir extra vorher die Videos auf der Seite angeschaut um keinen Fehler zu machen! Nach der ersten Anwendung an einem 6 Pol. Stecker ist mir direkt der ATX Remover gebrochen! Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Soll ich es zurückschicken?
> 
> Rechnungsnummer: 9788587



Ich hätte gerne mal eine Antwort!


----------



## Rurdo (19. April 2012)

Ich ebenfalls...


----------



## <BaSh> (19. April 2012)

Nun gebt den Herren doch bitte mindestens 24 Stunden zum Antworten. Das sind auch nur Menschen.


----------



## Charly313 (19. April 2012)

Ich möchte das gerne wissen damit ich das Päckchen noch zur Post bringen kann!

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 19.04.2012 um 20:21 ----------




Charly313 schrieb:


> Hallo Aquatuning,
> 
> heute ist mein bestelltes Phobya Molex Extractor Kit gekommen! Ich habe mich riesig gefreut! Nun wolte ich es ausprobieren und habe mir extra vorher die Videos auf der Seite angeschaut um keinen Fehler zu machen! Nach der ersten Anwendung an einem 6 Pol. Stecker ist mir direkt der ATX Remover gebrochen! Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Soll ich es zurückschicken?
> 
> Rechnungsnummer: 9788587


 
So langsam aber sicher hätte ich mal eine Antwort(und da bin ich glaube ich nicht ganz alleine!!)!! Die Leute von AT waren heute auch schon online!! Scheinen sich aber nicht für usere Fragen/Probleme zu interessieren!


----------



## AquaHero@AT (20. April 2012)

Wir sind für euch auf jeden Fall da und interessieren uns auch für euch. Vielleicht habt ihr es noch nicht mitbekommen, aber Wassermann wird nicht mehr lange tätig sein und aus dem Grund ist es zurzeit etwas stressig. Sorry deshalb für die späte antwort.

@Rurdo: Deine Bestellung ist in einem Sammelversand nach Österreich gesendet worden und dazu haben wir vorerst keine Paketnummer. Das Paket müsste bereits definitiv in AT sein und wird dann von Herrn Hobza an die einzelnen AT Kunden gesendet. Wenn das Paket bis Montag nicht da ist, schreib bitte an a.walter@aquatuning.de, er wird dir auf jeden Fall in dem Fall weiterhelfen.

@Charly313: Ich habe dir ein Phobya Molex Extractor Kit nochmal komplett nachgeliefert, sollte evtl. noch morgen bei dir ankommen. Sonst Montag. 

@StackaMo: Wenn du mir eine Bestell / oder Kundennummer gibst, kann ich dir auch eins nachliefern lassen. 

So, ich hoffe ich habe niemanden übersehen  wenn sich jemand doch noch übergangen fühlt, bitte schreiben, ich werde auf jeden Fall den Kontakt aufrecht erhalten! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Charly313 (20. April 2012)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> @Charly313: Ich habe dir ein Phobya Molex Extractor Kit nochmal komplett nachgeliefert, sollte evtl. noch morgen bei dir ankommen.



Vielen Dank hätte nicht gedacht das das so Problemlos verläuft! Viele Händler wollen da ja Beweise und so! Können natürlich nachgereicht werden! Soll ich das andere Set dann zurückschicken?


----------



## Bummsbirne (20. April 2012)

Ne Frage: Warum is die AT Seite down bzw. nicht erreichbar?? Hab ich schon einige Male gehabt. Ist immer Abends. Kann doch nicht wegen Überlastung sein oder?? Wenn doch dann würd ich mal über leistungsstärkere Server nachdenken


----------



## Pumpi (20. April 2012)

Ich muß das bestätigen, auch ich habe Probleme....

@ Bummsbirne: Neue Haare ?


----------



## StackaMo (21. April 2012)

@AT Kundennummer: 89381

Danke für den tollen Support


----------



## Charly313 (21. April 2012)

@ AT: Bitte schreiben sie mir eine Private Nachricht bei PCGH-X! Ich hätte noch etwas zu klären!

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 22.04.2012 um 14:43 ----------

@ AT: Nachdem auch das 2. Sleevin Tool Set nicht in Ordnung war werde ich beide nun zurückschicken und hätte gerne mein Geld zurück überwiesen! Das 2. Set sah so aus als ob es bereits einmal zurück geschickt wurde da es nicht mehr richtig verpackt war. Die Plastikverpackung und der Schaumstoff war bei der Lieferung bereits verknickt und eingedrückt! Ich denke das war meine erste und letzte Bestellung bei Aquatuning!!

Rechnungsnummern:

1. Set: 9788587

2. Set: 9789085


----------



## Bummsbirne (22. April 2012)

Hier nimmt scheinbar auch niemand Stellung...auch nicht zu der Teils nicht errreichbaren seite...


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (22. April 2012)

Es ist WE, was erwartest du denn?


----------



## Charly313 (22. April 2012)

Echt jämmerlich! Wie bereits gesagt erste und letzte Bestellung bei AT!!



Charly313 schrieb:


> @ AT: Nachdem auch das 2. Sleevin Tool Set  nicht in Ordnung war werde ich beide nun zurückschicken und hätte gerne  mein Geld zurück überwiesen! Das 2. Set sah so aus als ob es bereits  einmal zurück geschickt wurde da es nicht mehr richtig verpackt war. Die  Plastikverpackung und der Schaumstoff war bei der Lieferung bereits  verknickt und eingedrückt! Ich denke das war meine erste und letzte  Bestellung bei Aquatuning!!
> 
> Rechnungsnummern:
> 
> ...


----------



## <BaSh> (22. April 2012)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Hier nimmt scheinbar auch niemand Stellung...auch nicht zu der Teils nicht errreichbaren seite...


 1. Es ist Wochenende.
2. Die Seite wurde vor einigen Tagen mit einigen DDOS Angriffen gecrasht.



> Echt jämmerlich! Wie bereits gesagt erste und letzte Bestellung bei AT!!


Naja das ist deine Ansicht.
Ich hatte nur gute Erfahrungen. Die Sleeve-Kits stellt Aquatuning nicht selber her und kann daher keine Verantwortung für die Funktion übernehmen. 
Du kannst froh sein das sie dir ein neues Set geschickt haben. Das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Charly313 (22. April 2012)

<BaSh> schrieb:


> Naja das ist deine Ansicht.
> Ich hatte nur gute Erfahrungen. Die Sleeve-Kits stellt Aquatuning nicht selber her und kann daher keine Verantwortung für die Funktion übernehmen.
> Du kannst froh sein das sie dir ein neues Set geschickt haben. Das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit.


 
Natürlich ist das keine Selbstverständlichkeit!! Aber wenn die mir ein Set schicken das warscheinlich schonmal zurückgeschickt wurde ist das echt mies!!


----------



## AquaHero@AT (23. April 2012)

Montag - bedeutet neue Arbeitswoche, neue Infos und neues Glück!  Wobei dies manchmal getrübt werden kann.
Ich möchte jetzt nochmal auf alle aktuellen Posts antworten.

Wir haben kürzlich tatsächlich einige DOS Angriffe gehabt und mussten unsere EDV-Mitarbeiter zur Reperatur hetzen und unseres Wissens wurden soweit die Probleme alle wieder behoben. Wir versuchen nach wie vor, immer für euch erreichbar sein, ob mit dem Online-Shop oder im Support (Telefon, Emails und Foren) - genaus auch hier. 
Jetzt haben sich einige beschwert, dass wir wohl kein Interesse an den Posts von euch haben und nicht reagieren. Dem ist nicht so, das ist eine falsche Behauptung. Es ist uns leider nicht möglich stündlich hier im Forum wache zu halten, dazu reicht leider die Zeit hinten und vorne nicht aus. Sowohl Wassermann als auch ich haben sogut wir konnten auf alle Anfragen geantwortet und helfen wo wir können. Wassermann wird nicht mehr lange im Forum tätig sein und ich werde hier den Support übernehmen und hoffe auf eine gute zusammenarbeit mit euch allen und mit denen, die hier noch weiter posten werden!  Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einfach ein wenig Verständniss bitten, wenn unsere antworten nicht so schnell erfolgen wie vielleicht gewünscht. Werde aber selbstverständlich immer am Ball bleiben. 

Wollte jetzt noch auf die einzelnen Fragen eingehen, sodass die Fragen, die evtl. noch offen sind, geklärt werden können.

@ Charly313: Ich finde es etwas schade, dass du so ein heftigen Wind verursachst, ohne mir die möglichkeit zu geben, zu deinem Problem Stellung zu nehmen. Bei uns werden Grundsätzlich keine gebrauchte Ware versendet ohne entsprechen angeboten zu werden. Die gebrauchte Ware wird zudem gesondert gelagert, sodass eine gebrauchte Ware nicht versehentlich versendet werden kann. Du schreibst, dass die Verpackung und das Schaumstoff zerknickt / eingedrückt waren und das die Verpackung nicht ganz geschlossen war. Das kann durch die Einlagerung durchaus mal vorkommen. Meine Frage wäre, ob auch die Produkte beschädigt sind? Da wir nicht nur drei von diesen Artikel lagernd haben sondern oft hunderte, ist es uns leider nicht möglich, alle Artikel zu checken. Sollten die Artikel wieder erwarten defekt sein, würden wir (diesmal nach einem Bild als Nachweis) den Artikel ganz klar austauschen. Das soll nicht das Problem sein. Das du durch diese Erfahrung gleich AT schlecht machst, find ich etwas zu früh reagiert. Meinst du nicht auch? 
Deshalb würde ich mich darüber freuen, wenn du die Produkte überprüfst, ob die defekt sind oder nicht. Wenn ja, dann schicke bitte die beiden defekten Artikel zurück. 
Einmal dann bitte unser Service Formular ausfüllen und unseren Retouren Service benutzen, der für dich die Versandkosten übernimmt:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Rcksendung

@ Bummsbirne und Pumpi: Wie oben schon geschrieben, wir haben versucht, alle Problem zu lösen und dazu sind unsere die Leute aus der EDV dran, alles noch mal zu verbessern. Hoffen wir auf Erfolg! 

Danke auch an Ph4Z0r5K1llZ und BaSh für eure Unterstützung in der Zwischenzeit, ich kann da nur zustimmen. Danke!


----------



## Charly313 (23. April 2012)

Bei dem 2. Set waren zwei Werkzeuge verbogen! Ich werde sobald ich Zuhause bin das Foto der beschädigten Ware hochladen!


----------



## Charly313 (23. April 2012)

So nun hier die Bilder der beschädigten Werkzeuge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATX Pin Remover zur Seite verbogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Floppy and Fan Remover ein Pin nach innen verbogen.



> *Treten Sie zuerst mit uns in Kontakt*
> Sollte  es ein Problem mit der Ware geben, werden wir versuchen, das Problem  unbürokratisch und schnell zu lösen. Schicken Sie uns deshalb bitte vor  weiteren Schritten *IMMER eine Email* mit Ihrem Namen und der *Rechnungsnummer*  in der Betreff-Zeile. Je nach Fall lassen sich so viele Unklarheiten  schnell und unkompliziert aus der Welt schaffen, so etwa Reklamationen  aufgrund rein optischer Veränderungen (z.B. im Farbdesign) oder nur  scheinbare Beschädigungen (z.B. ein gewölbter CPU-Boden), die  tatsächlich aber technische Neuerungen zur Leistungssteigerung  darstellen. Ebenso kann in Einzelfällen auch aufgrund des geringen  Warenwerts auf eine Rücksendung verzichtet werden, sofern sich auch so  klären lässt, wie es zu dem Schaden oder der Falschsendung gekommen ist.  Hierzu benötigen wir ein Foto des Schadens und eine Beschreibung des  Hergangs. Um Missbrauch vorzubeugen und das Verfahren zu beschleunigen,  sollte die defekte Ware zusammen mit der Rechnung fotografiert werden.




Ist dies hiermit geschehen?


----------



## Bummsbirne (23. April 2012)

Also ich wollte vorletzte Woche n ek waterblocks dual top v2 fuer meine laings bestelle. Es war nur noch 1 verfügbar. Als ich am Abend das Teil bestellen wollte war es leider schon verkauft. Mein Pech.

Dann war einige Tage spaeter wieder 1 dual top verfuegbar. Sofort bestellt. Ist auch relativ schnell geliefert worden.

Musste dann aber feststellen, das die Box schon geoeffnet wurde. Wurde mit Tesafilm wieder zugeklebt. Das gleiche mit der Folie wo der Deckel drin ist. Dann fiel auch auf, dass die anleitung und das Zubehoer quasi einfach reingeschmissen wurde. Schaumstoff und Anleitung verknickt.

Das schlimmste waren die zwei stark vermackten Kreuzschrauben. Da ist jemand wohl sehr stark abgerutscht.

Is schon aergerlich einen angeblich neuen Artikel kaudt und dann aber noch Wassertröpfchen im " neuen" Deckel hat. 

Selbst wenn ich das Teil jetzt zurueckschicken wuerde, wuerde mir 1. niemand glauben, dass ich den Artikel so bekommen habe und 2. ist leider kein Austauschartikel verfuegbar. Liefertermin wurde ueberschritten.

Ich weiss auch nicht ob der Artikel in Ordnung ist. Ka ob man die 2 Schrauben noch fest genug anziehen kann damit es dicht wird.

Auch gabs Probleme mit gls. Nirgends steht, dass die nicht an Packstationen senden. Da durfte ich erstmal ne kostenpflichtige Service Hotline anrufen.  Artikel kam dann 2 Tage spaeter. Auch ließ sich trotz paypal express kein Expressversand auswaehlen. 

Und da das Paket zu schwer war wurde es leider per gls verschickt.

Also der Service Mann war sehr freundlich von gls und hat auch meine Adresse dann geaendert. Ich finds halt n bissl bloed dass das niergends steht mit der Packstation und Gls..oder ich bin blind und es wurde zu klein geschrieben.


Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten.  Nervte ja alles schon n bissl.

Gruß Bummsbirne


----------



## AquaHero@AT (24. April 2012)

@Charly313
Jepp, du hast deinen Beitrag geleistet. Da die Ware wieder einen defekt aufweisen, bleiben dir folgende zwei Optionen:
1. Alle funktionierende Artikel zusammen tun zu einem Set 
2. Rücksendung beider Sets
In falle der Rücksendung bitte unser Service Formular benutzen und den Retouren Service. Dann bekommst du von unserer RMA-Abteilung eine Nachricht, wann und wie der Tausch vonstatten gehen wird.

@Bummsbirne
Ist ja echt dumm gelaufen. Mach bitte ebenfalls Fotos und lade die hier mal hoch, dann kann ich mit der Kollegin aus der RMA-Abteilung den Fall besprechen.
In Bezug auf die Packstation... Dachte das wäre Allgemeinwissen, dass die Packstation ein Service von DHL ist. Die Packstationen sind ja nicht umsonst gelb, statt blau oder braun etc. gestaltet worden  Das geht auf jeden Fall nur mit DHL Lieferungen.


----------



## Charly313 (24. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt nur das nachgelieferte Set verpackt ist dies schlimm?


----------



## Rurdo (24. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hab ich gerade meine roten Klk's vorgefunden...
Bitte um ersatz!
Bestellnr: 97013914
Mfg, rurdo


----------



## Wassermann@AT (24. April 2012)

*Wassermann ist nun leider kein Mitarbeiter mehr von Aquatuning*​
Hallo alle Zusammen!
Nun mache ich es Offiziell: Ich bin Seit Anfang des Monats kein Mitarbeiter von Aquatuning mehr!
Täglich bin ich am Ende fast 200km zur AT gefahren und das hat sich sowohl Zeitlich als auch Geldtechnisch zu stark bemerkbar gemacht, dass ich leider schwehreen Herzens nun die Firma und die Branche gewechstelt habe.
Mein Nachfolger im Forumsupport ist Andreas Klassen alias AquaHero@AT. Er wird für euch im Namen von Aquatuning jeden Werktag hier an dieser Stelle für alle Fragen und Wünsche euch zur Verfügung stehen.
Ich denke euch für das entgegen gebrachte Vertrauen und wünsche euch noch weiterhin viel Spaß im Wasserkühlungsbereich!


----------



## AquaHero@AT (25. April 2012)

@Charly313
Naja, option war ja, dass du beide zurück schickst. 

@Rurdo
Schreibe da bitte unseren Supportler aus AT an (info@aquatuning.at).
Hier schon mal die Richtlinien für Endkunden außerhalb DE:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 25.04.2012 um 09:32 ----------

Hallo alle zusammen!

Da Christian (bekannt als "Wassermann") also leider nicht mehr als Supportler / Sprachrohr für AT hier im Forum und bei unserem Unternehmen tätig sein wird, muss die leere Stelle gefüllt werden, die er hinterlässt. Diese Aufgabe werde ich (Andreas Klassen - AquaHero@AT) wie schon angekündigt, nach meinem besten wissen und können übernehmen und ich freue mich auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit mit Euch!


----------



## AquaHero@AT (27. April 2012)

Abwesenheit bis zum 02.05.2012
Eine kleine Info an alle: Bis einschließlich Dienstag werde ich unseren AT-Support  nicht betreuen können, da ich übers WE inkl. Brückentag und Feiertag im Urlaub bin. Sollten dringende Fragen da sein, schreibt einfach an info@aquautning.de
Die Kollegen werden Montag da sein und auf die Emails standartmäßig antworten.
Bis Mittwoch also in "alter" frische!


----------



## Rurdo (30. April 2012)

Wollte mal schnell loswerden, dass der Support 1A mit sternchen ist! 
Ohne rechnung, ohne beweisbild haben sie mir (zwar ohne antwort) auf meine reklamierungsemail ein neues KlK set geschickt...
Spitze!


----------



## newbiech (2. Mai 2012)

Grundsätzlich bin ich ja auch mit AT zufrieden, aber ein kleines bisschen "mosern" muss ich jetzt schon:

Würdet Ihr mich bitte einmal über den aktuellen Stand meiner Bestellung *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]98019141[/FONT]* informieren?

Normalerweise hätte ich Euch ein Email geschickt und ausserhalb des Forums geklärt. Da das Email aber schon am 25.04. gesendet wurde und bis heute unbeantwortet blieb, nutze ich auch mal diesen Thread hier. Um so mehr, wei es um etwas grundsätzliches geht:

Man macht eine recht umfangreiche Bestellung. Nicht alle Teile sind sofort verfügbar, ist ja auch kein Problem. Also wird ein grosser Teil dessen geschickt, was ab Lager verfügbar ist.

So weit so gut, nur wird leider auf Eurer Website im Kundenkonto der gesamte Auftrag als erledigt angezeigt.

Genau so ist es gerade bei mir. Ich weiss überhaupt nicht, ob noch eine weitere Teil-Lieferung erfolgt ist, wenn ja wann und was, ob noch auf etwas gewartet wird etc.

Ein wenig mehr Transparenz wäre gut. 

Gruss

n


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Mai 2012)

Danke dir Wassermann für deine Unterstützung hier im Forum und auch per Mail .

Hallo AquaHero@AT und willkommen hier im Forum .
Hab mal eine Frage und zwar suche ich verzweifelt Schottverbindungen wie diese hier.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) gerade Schottverschraubung - gerndelt - black nickel 65097

Problem ich nutze 11/8 an Anschlüssen, leider gibt es nur 10/8 in der Ausführung, wie sieht es mit denn Schottverbindngen aus kommen da noch welche in der Grösse oder eher unwahrscheinlich.
Wie sieht es bei diesen Schottverbindungen aus.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Deep Black Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Deep Black 65166

Bremst es das System mehr aus da mein Problem der Durchfluss noch bei 55l/h liegt was noch in Ordnung ist bloss bei 4 weiteren Schottverbindungen mit 8 weiteren Anschlüsse würde das Sys schon weiter ausbremsen was nicht so gut währe.
Würde mich sehr freuen ob es im Sortiment bzw. da eine Erweiterung geben wird oder eher unwahrscheinlich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Raketenjoint (5. Mai 2012)

Unwichtig, was hier stand. Problem (leider) gelöst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2012)

Den Deckel der Eheim1046 solltest du ohne Garantieverlust öffnen können, das ist ja auch für Reinigungen so vorgesehen. Den Eheim-Mod1 kann man zudem auch reversibel und ohne Gefahr für die Pumpe mit Teflonband o.ä. durchführen, wenn der Magnet lose ist (Lösungsmöglich Eheim-Mod2), kannst du das direkt feststellen - und es liegt ein Schaden vor.

P.S.: Statt in zwei Stunden dreimal das Wasser zu wechseln (was keine gute Entlüftung garantiert) kann man eine normale Eheim1046 auch einfach mal in der Badewanne testen, da lässt sich Luft im inneren sehr, sehr leicht ausschließen.


----------



## Raketenjoint (5. Mai 2012)

Nicht mehr nötig. Ich darf die Wakü nicht weiter nutzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2012)

Zu Garantien kann ich keine Aussagen machen, da ich spontan nichtmal die Garantiebedingungen kenne (solltes es aber bei Eheim geben).
Ich kann nur meine Meinung zum Schadenspotential (0) und zu verbleibenden Spuren nach Entfernung des Teflonbandes (0) äußern.

Auf alle Fälle gibt es in geschätzt 5-10% der Fälle Probleme mit den 170° Spiel des Pumpenrades und ein festsetzen desselbigen auf dem Läufer sorgt für Ruhe.
(ich für meinen Teil habe das Problem nicht - und das eine Mal, wo die Pumpe gerattert hat, machte es der Mod sogar schlimmer.)


----------



## AquaHero@AT (8. Mai 2012)

So, bin wieder da. Hatten zwischenzeitlich noch einen kompletten Möbelwchsel bei uns im Büro und haben es jetzt neu bezogen.

@newbiech: Der aktuelle Stand deiner Bestellung sieht so aus, dass noch eine Nachlieferung aussteht. In dieser Nachlieferung fehlen lediglich zwei Artikel, nämlich die Frontblende für das aquaero und das Aquaero selbst. Liefertermin war gestern, hoffen dass die Artikel diese oder nächste Woche geliefert werden. Dann geht deine Bestellung in den Versand.

@snapstar123: Tja, sieht schlecht aus, da kommen keine 11/8mm Schottverschraubungen mehr rein. Du kannst aber 11/8mm Überwurfmuttern dazunehmen und die Überwurfmuttern einfach austauschen. Eine andere möglichkeit gibt es wohl kaum.


----------



## newbiech (8. Mai 2012)

Tja, "coole" Sache, AuqaHero. Dann ist tatsächlich eine Sendung abhanden gekommen!

Ich habe eine einzige Lieferung bekommen, in der unter anderem die Aquastream, der Schlauch, die AGB und die Blende für den MoRa enthalten war. Weitere Lieferungen habe ich nicht erhalten.

Wenn Du jetzt sagst, dass nur noch der Aquaero plus Frontblende fehlt, ist eine (oder mehrere?) Lieferung mit dem MoRa, den Monsoons, die Noiseblocker und wahrscheinlich weiteren Dingen verloren gegangen. Genau kann ich es Dir derzeit nicht sagen, bin im Büro, aber auf die Packlisten habt Ihr ja bestimmt so Zugriff.

Vielleicht meldet Ihr Euch einfach mal auf dem "normalen Weg" wegen meiner Email an order@ vom 25.04., 8:13 bzw. Erinnerung vom 05.05., 11:15 Uhr. Das müssen wir ja nun wirklich nicht alles hier über das Forum machen. 

Oder habt Ihr vielleicht vor kurzem noch Nachlieferungen auf den Weg gegeben, die bei mir noch nicht angekommen sind? Track&Trace bei Versand wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## snapstar123 (11. Mai 2012)

@AquaHero@AT O.K. danke für die Antwort, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht, dürfte funktionieren Überwurfmuttern habe ich noch der ID bleibt ja gleich und vom Durchfluss währe es das beste als wenn ich noch mehr Anschlüssse verwende.
Danke dir für die Antwort und denn Tipp , Mfg Snapstar

@newbiech wenn was abhanden gekommen sein soll kann man das auf jeden fall verfolgen da es ja mit einer Sendungsnummer raus geht und man auch verfolgen kann was damit los ist oder wo es hingekommen ist.
Kenne das selber meistens hat einfach DHL immer die Strasse verwechselt da die Strasse schwer zu finden ist und die Lieferung dadurch mal 1 Woche länger gedauert hat obwohl die Wahre schon raus wahr.
Wenn ich meine Bestätigung von AT bekommen habe das es raus ist wahr es meistens 1 Tag später da bloss ab und zu gibt es halt Fahrer wo sie nicht wissen wo die Strasse bei mir ist und es lag am Ende in der Postfiliale wo ich vorallem erst mal fragen musste und die mir sagten ja hier ist ein Packet für mich hatte aber keine Bestätigung von DHL bekommen wie Packet ist in der Postfiliale.
Ich würde noch mal bei DHL oder einer Postfiliale fragen ob was für dich da ist vorallem weil man es ja nach verfolgen kann wo deine Wahre ist, hoffe sie kommt noch an oder liegt bei der Post denn so etwas ist ärgerlich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## newbiech (14. Mai 2012)

snapstar - ich bekomme als CH-Besteller aber keine Tracking#.

Meine Aussage bezüglich Dienstleistungs-Qualität muss ich mittlerweile relativieren:

Toller "Support", wenn man Sachen bestellt, die vorrätig sind. Unmittelbarer Versand, Ankunft binnen weniger Tage.

Ansonsten *hundsmiserabler Support*, es ist eine Unverschämtheit! Umfangreiche Bestellung (> EUR 1.500) am 13.4. mit sofortiger Bezahlung aufs Konto von AT. Lieferung der vorrätigen Teile (rund 50% der ursprünglichen Bestellung) binnen weniger Tage. 

25.04. Email an Support mdB um Statusupdate
05.05. Erinnerung
10.05. Erinnerung 2 

Diverse Teile, die noch nicht geliefert wurden, sind oder waren zumindest laut Website zwischendurch sofort ab Lager wieder lieferbar. Bekommen habe ich nichts.

Nahezu dreist ist es, dass AT es innerhalb von knapp 3 Wochen nicht schafft, auf Emails zu reagieren - in keinster Weise. 

Bis jetzt war ich nett und freundlich, mittlerweile bin ich stinksauer. Nicht weil mittlerweile 1 Monat seit Bestellung vergangen ist (AT kann ja nichts dafür, wenn die Zulieferer nicht liefern), sondern weil die Kommunikation mit dem Kunden schlichtweg nicht stattfindet.

Wenn sich AquaHero oder sonst irgendwer von AT doch nochmal zu einer Antwort an mich bequemen würde, wäre ich wirklich dankbar. Was darf man (ich) von einer solchen Verhaltensweise halten?


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Mai 2012)

O.K. das ist schon heftig bei so einem Betrag, ich weis halt leider nicht ob bei AT zur Zeit es etwas hecktisch umhergeht da Wassermann ja nicht mehr da ist, keine Ahnung ob es da Personalmangel gibt.
Gibt es sonst eine Absicherung wegen der Trackingnummer die es bei dir ja nicht gibt, muss ja etwas anderes geben was die Ware absichert, klar ist das nicht schön bei so einem Betrag hoffe aber das dein Problem bald gelöst wird , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja ich hab meistens wenn ich bestellt habe vorher schon eine Mail geschickt an AT dauert dann zwar 1 Tag länger aber es wahr sicher das ich alle Teile bekommen habe vorallem wie bei Radis wo es neue Versionen gibt auch farblich her wie silber und schwarz das ich gerne denn schwarzen Radi haben möchte.
Ich habe immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht bei AT mit Lieferung und auch denn Support jedes mal ohne Probleme.
Hoffe für dich das du bald deine Ware erhältst , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## AquaHero@AT (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo Newbiech. 
Mh... ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden oder ich habe mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt. In der Nachlieferung / Backorder sind alle von dir vermeintliche verlorengegangenen Artikel vorhanden. Du hast eine Bestellung aufgegeben, wobei dann eine Teillieferung (größte Teil der Bestellung) versendet wurde. Die restliche Bestellung ist noch nicht in den Versand gegeben worden, in der auch der Radiator, das aquaero und alles andere, was noch aussteht, enthalten ist. Leider werden aquaero und die dazugehörige Frontblende nicht geliefert und es wird sich wohl noch weiter ziehen, sodass wir die Nachlieferung (zweite Lieferung) noch nicht auslösen können. 
Das du allerdings keine antworten von unserem Schweizer Support-Mitarbeiter bekommst, ist wirklich nicht so toll. Ich werde die Info an den Kollegen persönlich weiterleiten, sodass er dir evtl. weiter alternativen anbieten kann, was den Versand beschleunigen könnte. 
Es ist aber nichts verloren gegangen oder ähnliches. Und noch eine Korrektur: Als Schweizer Kunde bekommst du im normalfall auch eine Tracking nummer, zumindest kann ich die einsehen und nachverfolgen etc. Nur zur Nachlieferung gibt es logischerweise noch keine. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir vorerst weiterhelfen.


----------



## L-man (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage die ich jetzt mal hier stelle da der Support von der Homepage den ich angeschrieben habe bis jetzt noch keine Antwort gegeben hat. Ich habe folgendes Produkt bestellt: (*Phobya Blende Single (140) - Bricky - Black *Art.Nr.: 38130). Ich habe das Design-gleiche Modell schon als 360er Blende verbaut. Allerdings sieht die gelieferte Blende völlig anders aus als auf dem Produktbild und auch als meine vorhandene Blende. Anstatt einen Phobya Aufkleber in der Mitte ist dort ein geprägtes Symbol unten und auch die Metallstege sind deutlich schmaler. Kann es sein das es sich dabei um eine ältere Revision handelt die mir geliefert worden ist?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (21. Mai 2012)

Tja, du hast ganz richtig erraten. Die Blende mit dem Aufkleber ist die neue Version. Alle Blenden werden mit dem Aufkleber versehen geliefert. Die alte haben wir leider nicht mehr.
Wenns dir nicht passt, kannst du die Blende ja immer noch zurück senden.


----------



## L-man (24. Mai 2012)

nein ich habe mich wohl nicht so gut ausgedrückt. Ich habe die alte erhalten anstatt einer aktuellen, muss wohl noch ein Restbestand sein. Mittlerweile habe ich das ganze aber schon mit dem Support geklärt der mir doch noch geantwortet hat.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (24. Mai 2012)

Ok, sorry hatte es wirklich anders aufgefasst. Ok, wenn der Fall geklärt ist, freu ich mich, das dir geholfen werden konnte


----------



## voyag3r (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Aquatuning Team,

habe heute eine Bestellung von euch erhalten. Soweit ist alles prima. Ein Teil der Bestellung war ein Durchflussanzeiger. Der ist aber größer als ich erwartet habe. Ist es möglich ihn zurückzuschicken? Ist unbenutzt und die Tüte in der der Strömungsanzeiger eingepackt war ist auch OK. 

Danke auch für die extra Gummibärchen. 

Viele Grüße
voyag3r


----------



## AquaHero@AT (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo voyag3r,
klar, kannst du gerne zurück senden. Bitte beachte unsere Rücksendungsrichtlinien:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Vorgehensweise bei Reklamationen
Gruß


----------



## Raketenjoint (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo AquaHero@AT,
vor einigen Wochen habe ich mir eine Wasserkühlung gekauft. Die Pumpe, Eheim 1046 Keramiklagerung 230V, war leider sehr laut. Deswegen habe ich den 1. Mod verwendet, der sehr gegen das Rattern/Lärm geholfen hat. Dennoch ist sie noch hörbar und vibriert sehr stark (ich hatte eigentlich eine sehr leise Pumpe erwartet, die leiser ist als meine (mittlerweile) gedämmte Festplatte), weshalb ich vermute, dass ich ein Montagmodell erwischt habe. Ich kann sie leider nicht vergleichen, aber es kommt mir doch etwas merkwürdig vor.
Was würdet ihr mir raten? Die Pumpe ist noch nicht angeschlossen. Kann ich sie (kostenfrei) zurückschicken? Zu AT oder Eheim? OVP gab es ja eigentlich nicht, vermutlich habe ich noch diesen Karton, in dem sie sich befand.
Gruß
Raketenjoint


----------



## AquaHero@AT (5. Juni 2012)

Grundsätzlich kannst du defekte Ware, oder Ware die nicht "normal" funktioniert zurück schicken. Vielleicht kannst du einmal eine Aufnahme machen, um von vornerein evtl. klarheit schaffen zu können, dann würde ich das mal mit der RMA-Abteilung durchsprechen und dir bescheid geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2012)

(Vergleichshinweis von einem langjährigen 1046 230 V Nutzer: Wenn sie entlüftet ist, sollte der Luftschall deutlich leiser sein, als das Laufgeräusch jeder 7200k Festplatte. Virbrieren tut sie aber deutlich stärker, bei mangelnder Entkopplung ist das Endergebniss dann halt laut. Testweise kann man sie einfach mal in der Hand halten, um Resonanzen auszuschließen)


----------



## ATB (5. Juni 2012)

Da ich dafür keinen Extrathread eröffnen möcht poste ich es hier.

Ich habe Probleme eine Verbindung zu Aquatuning.de herzustellen. Der erste Aufruf funktioniert noch und ich bekomme die Startseite angezeigt. Sobald ich mich jedoch anmelden will scheint die Verbindung sich wegzuhängen. Ich bekomme im Browser angezeigt "Verbinen mit Aquatuning.de" mehr passiert aber auch nicht. Firefox bricht ab. IE bricht auch ab. Letztendlich muss ich das Modem abschalten und neu starten, da weder Cookielöschung noch PC-Reboot etwas bringt. Erst dann kann ich wieder auf Aquatuning.de einmalig zugreifen, bevor wieder das genannte Problem auftritt. Ebenfalls habe ich versucht auf Aquatuning.at zuzugreifen. Das geht auch. Nur einmal. Denn der Redirect auf den deutschen Shop lässt mich auflaufen. 
Über Mobilfunk (D2) gibts aber keine Probleme (hiermit musste ich wegen genannten Problems bestellen). Liegt das an Aquatuning, oder muss ich bei meinem Provider stressmachen?

P.S.: Sollte der Beitrag hier unangemessen wirken, bitte nicht einfach kommentarlos löschen. ggf. PN an mich, weil wichtig. Grund siehe unten.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@AquaHero@AT

Hallo,

die Bestellung mit Nummer 162449 ist laut eurer Website bereits am 4.6.12 versendet worden. Bis jetzt (5.6.12) habe ich jedoch keine E-Mail mit Sendungsnummer von DHL erhalten. Ging das Päckchen gestern erst so spät raus oder ist da vielleicht etwas verlorengegangen?

Gruß
Der Marodeur


----------



## AquaHero@AT (6. Juni 2012)

@DerMarodeur: Ich geb einmal unseren Admin bescheid, der soll sich das mal angucken. Bezüglich deiner Bestellung, die ist am 04.06. vollständig gesammelt und abgeschlossen worden. Dein Paket konnte aber noch nicht von DHL mitgenommen werden, weil das Paket zu dem Abholzeitpunkt noch nicht fertig gepackt war. Deshalb ist dein Paket gestern in den Versand übergeben worden und sollte dir heute zugestellt werden.

@Raketenjoint: Probiers wirklich mal, was ruyven_macaran gepostet hat. Wenn alles nicht klappt, bitte einmal meinen Hinweis beachten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juni 2012)

DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Da ich dafür keinen Extrathread eröffnen möcht poste ich es hier.
> 
> Ich habe Probleme eine Verbindung zu Aquatuning.de herzustellen. Der erste Aufruf funktioniert noch und ich bekomme die Startseite angezeigt. Sobald ich mich jedoch anmelden will scheint die Verbindung sich wegzuhängen. Ich bekomme im Browser angezeigt "Verbinen mit Aquatuning.de" mehr passiert aber auch nicht. Firefox bricht ab. IE bricht auch ab. Letztendlich muss ich das Modem abschalten und neu starten, da weder Cookielöschung noch PC-Reboot etwas bringt. Erst dann kann ich wieder auf Aquatuning.de einmalig zugreifen, bevor wieder das genannte Problem auftritt. Ebenfalls habe ich versucht auf Aquatuning.at zuzugreifen. Das geht auch. Nur einmal. Denn der Redirect auf den deutschen Shop lässt mich auflaufen.
> Über Mobilfunk (D2) gibts aber keine Probleme (hiermit musste ich wegen genannten Problems bestellen). Liegt das an Aquatuning, oder muss ich bei meinem Provider stressmachen?
> ...


 

Evtl. Virus auf dem PC? Hast du ein anderen PC, Notebook oder Smartphone um es von deinem Anschluss zu testen?`


----------



## ATB (7. Juni 2012)

Es liegt definitiv am Anschluss. iPhone und ein anderes Laptop zeigen die selben Symptome.


----------



## ATB (10. Juni 2012)

@AquaHero:

Ich kann inzwischen uneingellogt auf Aquatuning.de surfen. Ich kann mich auch anmelden. Allerdings hängt sich die Verbindng nach dem anmelden wieder weg. Ich kann nicht auf die Kontoeinstellungen zugreifen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juni 2012)

Hiho AquaHero@AT,

kannst du mal schauen, ob bei mir alles mit "rein gerutscht" ist?: 163169

Danke 

Edit: hat sich soeben erledigt, hab grade die Versandbestätigung bekommen


----------



## AquaHero@AT (12. Juni 2012)

@DerMarodeur: Wie grad in der PN, sind die Kollegen aus der EDV Abteilung dabei, nach der Ursache zu suchen. Dein Fall ist mir glaub ich insgesamt dreimal untergekommen, weiß aber nicht, woran das nun liegt. Ich leite alle Infos an die EDV-Abteilung, dort sollte es dann bald geklärt sein.

@euMelBeumel: Jou, alles reingerutscht und wieder rausgerutsch  viel spaß mit den Klamotten!

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 13.06.2012 um 08:58 ----------

@DerMarodeur: Ich habe hier noch noch eine Info vom TS bekommen: 

"Das kann an unserem Dienstleister zum Filtern von DDOS Attacken liegen.
Die Erkennung ist wohl recht scharf eingestellt, da die Angriffe auch bei "wenig Angriff" von sehr vielen Rechnern funktionieren muss.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein Zugriff von mehreren Devices aus dem gleichen Netz zur Falscherkennung eines Angriffes führen kann. Die Geräte, bzw. das Netz ist dann für einen Zeitraum gesperrt. Je nach (falsch) erkannter Stärke des Angriffes.

Leider können wir die schärfe der Erkennens nicht unbedingt zurück nehmen.
Das könnte zu einem wieder erfolgreichen Angriff führen.
Vielleicht ist das Lesen "read ahead" im Browser bei dem Kunden eingestellt?
Also viele Links werden nach dem Zugriff auf die Seite im Voraus gelesen?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche Browser dieses intensiv betreiben. Aber falls möglich könnte man das ausstellen.

Der AT-Shops sollte nach einer Sperrung noch gehen, dann allerdings wahrscheinlich ohne die Produktbilder."

Vielleicht hilft das weiter. 
Gruß


----------



## ATB (13. Juni 2012)

@AquaHero: ich nutze Mozilla Firefox in Standardeinstellungen. 
Ich verstehe ja, dass ihr nun höhere Sicherheitsstandards habt, aber dadurch werden ehrliche Käufer wie in meinem Fall vom Einkaufen aktiv abgehalten. Als Firma fügt ihr euch doch dann selbst finanziellen Schaden zu.  

Dann werde ich wohl in Zukunft nur über Mobilfunk bei euch bestellen können


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2012)

DerMarodeur schrieb:


> @AquaHero: ich nutze Mozilla Firefox in Standardeinstellungen.


Kein Fasterfox Plugin? Das betreibt nämlich das beschriebene vorauslesen.


----------



## ATB (13. Juni 2012)

Installiert ist nur AdBlock


----------



## AquaHero@AT (14. Juni 2012)

Ich kann dazu leider nicht viel mehr sagen, denn auf die Servereinstellungen etc. habe ich keinen direkten Einfluss. 
Werde dieses Problem aber auf jeden Fall weiter ansprechen / Gespräch Aufrecht erhalten. Vielleicht findet sich da noch eine besser Lösung, damit Leute wie du keine derartigen Hindernisse haben. 

PS: Zum Glück gibt es mittlerweile ja Handys, mit denen man auch ohne große probleme BEstellen kann, denkt man ein paar Jahre zurück....


----------



## ATB (15. Juni 2012)

@AquaHero:
Inzwischen funktioniert es mit dem IE problemlos.
Firefox spinnt weiterhin.


----------



## Raketenjoint (18. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mich kürzlich wegen meiner Eheim 1046 hier gemeldet.
Jetzt habe ich die Videos. An wen soll ich sie schicken?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (19. Juni 2012)

@DerMarodeur: Ok, hoffe das wir hier bald eine Lösung haben.

@Raketenjoint: schick das video an info@aquatunig.de mit ein paar Zeilen als Erklärung.


----------



## ATB (20. Juni 2012)

@AquaHero:
Neuerdings bekomme ich keine Benachrichtigung vom Paketdienst. Bei meiner Ersten Bestellung vor ca. 2 Wochen via DHL bekam ich keine E-Mail mit Sendungsnummer.
Und jetzt bei Bestellung 163689 bekam ich auch von UPS keine Sendungsnummer. 
Liegt das an euch oder den Paketdiensten?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (20. Juni 2012)

Du hast mehrmals als Gast bestellt, im Online Shop sind mittlerweile 4 Konten angelegt und die Emailadressen im Online-Shop und bei uns in der Warenwirtschaft stimmen nicht überein. Demnach gehen die Emails an eine deiner Emailadressen, die du wohl derzeit nicht kontrollierst. Die automatischen Emails werden immer noch versendet, das läuft ganz normal. Kontrolliere bitte mal alle deine Emailaccounts, dann solltest du die autom. benachrichtigungen finden. Und hier nochmal deine Paketnummer: 1Z558W0068 70015950


----------



## flotrin (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Christian,

Kannst du mir bitte erklären wie man bei euerem Adressbuch eine DHL Packstation einträgt?

Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## DAEF13 (26. Juni 2012)

Moin Christian,

Ich hab am Sonntag ein paar Kleinteile bei euch bestellt (Bestellnummer: 164361) und das Geld am selben Abend überwiesen. Nun steht dort aber immer noch "In WW importiert".

Liegt es an meiner Bank, also ist das Geld wirklich noch nicht da, oder habt ihr im Moment nur mehr Stress z.B. durch das Jubiläum? (sonst ging das ja auch schneller )

Ist es möglich, dass ich die Teile bis zum Wochenende Zuhause habe, ich bräuchte die nämlich echt dringend


Viele Grüße
DAEF

Edit: Wurde schon verschickt - danke


----------



## AquaHero@AT (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo ihr beiden,
der Christian ist leider nicht mehr da und ich habe nun seinen Aufgabenbereich hier im Forum übernommen (siehe einige Seiten zurück)

@flotrin: Beim Einloggen hast du normalerweise drei Felder für die Namen. Name 1, Name 2, Name 3 - wobei Name 3 für die Firma steht. Hier, bei Name 3 muss deine Kundennummer eingetragen werden und bei der Straße kommt die Packstation + Nr. hin.

@DAEF13: Die Zahlung ist tatsächlich erst am 26.06. gebucht worden. Somit konnte die Bestellung m 27.06. versendet werdet werden, sodass du alles bis zum WE bekommst


----------



## flotrin (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort.
Aber die 3 Felder habe ich nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## AquaHero@AT (29. Juni 2012)

Ja ok, die werden nicht mit Name 1,2 oder 3 gekenntzeichnet (ist bei uns in der Warenwirtschaft so hinterlegt  ) sondern mit Vorname (1), Nachname (2) und Firmenname (3). Und in der alternativen Lieferanschrift (nicht Rechnungsanschrift) muss bei Firmenname die Postnummer / oder. Kundennummer bei der Packstation und bei der Straße kommt die Packstationsnummer rein. Kommst du damit weiter?


----------



## flotrin (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ja denke damit komm ich weiter.
Was kommt dann bei PLZ rein ?
Der Standort der Packstation?

Mfg
Flotrin


----------



## AquaHero@AT (3. Juli 2012)

Ganz genau, da kommt die passende PLZ rein, die dann den Ort direkt definiziert.


----------



## Research (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo AquaHero,

an welchen Anschluss des Aqaero 5 wird die Pumpe angeschlossen? Laing DCC-1t Plus 12V (Tacho)

Und welche Software brauche ich für die Steuerung mit einem Win7 64Bit Prof? Die alte 4.7 funktionierte leider nicht. Die neue muss ich noch testen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo Research,
also, habe mal recherchiert. Du benötigst einmal das Anschlusskabel 3Pin auf 3Pin mit Tachosignal:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Anschlusskabel 3Pin auf 3Pin mit Tachosignal Anschlusskabel 3Pin auf 3Pin mit Tachosignal 81116

Damit stellst du die Verbindung zwischen Pumpe und Aquaero her. Das Kabel sollte demnach am Aquaero unten rechts (tacho) angeschlossen werden. Ist die einzige Stelle, die Sinn ergibt. (Siehe dazu Abbildung oder bei deinem Aquaero):
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller 70175

Wie es mit der Software aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Da frag mal lieber bei Aquacomputer direkt nach, die werden es dir bestimmt sagen können.


----------



## newbiech (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo AquaHero
Würdet Ihr mir bitte mitteilen, wann ich mit der Restlieferung (aquaero 5XT plus Blende) aus Auftrag 98019141 rechnen darf?
Ich warte jetzt seit über 3 Monaten.
Wäre es eigentlich zu viel verlangt, zwischendurch mal ungefragt Feedback zu geben? :-/
Gruss
N


----------



## AquaHero@AT (18. Juli 2012)

Hey Newbiech,

leider wurde der Liefertermin auf den 10.08.2012 verschoben.
Mehr können wir leider auch nicht sagen, da das die Infos sind die wir von unseren Lieferanten bekommen 

Tut uns sehr leid, das dir nicht bescheid gegeben wurde!
Werden dich sofort informieren wenn es etwas neues gibt!


----------



## Raketenjoint (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo AquaHero@AT,

ich würde gerne die E-Mail verschicken, aber das Video ist leider zu groß (112MB). Leider habe ich keinen Facebook, Youtube, etc. Account. Was kann ich tun?
Edit: Kürzeres Video, komprimiert --> 15,1 MB. Leider übersteigt dies auch die Grenze meines E-Mail Accounts.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juli 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Hallo AquaHero@AT,
> 
> ich würde gerne die E-Mail verschicken, aber das Video ist leider zu groß (112MB). Leider habe ich keinen Facebook, Youtube, etc. Account. Was kann ich tun?
> Edit: Kürzeres Video, komprimiert --> 15,1 MB. Leider übersteigt dies auch die Grenze meines E-Mail Accounts.


 

Ein Account anlegen??  

Bzw mit einem Google(mail)Konto kann man sich auch bei Youtube anmelden. 

Ansonsten bei nem Filehoster wie zippyshare hochladen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (24. Juli 2012)

Hey Raketenjoint!

Wie Fr3@k schon geschrieben hat. Zippashare ist immer eine gute Möglichkeit um Bilder oder Viedos hoch zu laden oder zip die Datei direkt und verschicke sie dann ^^


----------



## Raketenjoint (25. Juli 2012)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ein Account anlegen??
> 
> Bzw mit einem Google(mail)Konto kann man sich auch bei Youtube anmelden.
> 
> Ansonsten bei nem Filehoster wie zippyshare hochladen.


 
Danke für den Tipp! Ich habe kein Google(mail)Konto und werde so schnell auch keines haben.
Hier ist die Internetadresse: Video

Auf meine E-Mail wurde bisher noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (25. Juli 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Auf meine E-Mail wurde bisher noch nicht geantwortet.




Wann hattest du sie geschrieben und an welche Adresse hat sie geschickt?
Ich schau dann gleich mal nach ^^


----------



## Raketenjoint (25. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die E-Mail am Sonntagabend an 'info@aquatunig.de' (so wie du es erwähnt hast: 





> @Raketenjoint: schick das video an info@aquatunig.de mit ein paar Zeilen als Erklärung.


 (S.129 #2517))geschickt. Nun habe ich heute Mittag die gleiche E-Mail mit dem Link geschickt.
Ich will wirklich nicht hetzen. Aber bei Mindfactory, wo ich es mittlerweile gewohnt bin, tagelang auf meine Antwort zu warten oder stundenlang in der Telefonschleife zu stehen, haben sie mir heute echt einen super Service bewiesen. Nach 5 min wurde mir jeweils geantwortet. Vermutlich habt ihr momentan viel zu tun. Aber ich möchte jetzt die gesamten Reklamationen hinter mir bringen. (Mein PC ist noch nicht einmal 1 Jahr alt und ich musste schon 4 Artikel reklamieren --> 6 Monate alles heil, 2 1/2 Reklamation)
Vielen Dank, dass du dich kümmerst. Ich bin es nur von Mindfactory gewohnt, Druck machen zu müssen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (25. Juli 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Ich habe die E-Mail am Sonntagabend an 'info@aquatunig.de' (so wie du es erwähnt hast:  (S.129 #2517))geschickt. Nun habe ich heute Mittag die gleiche E-Mail mit dem Link geschickt.
> Ich will wirklich nicht hetzen. Aber bei Mindfactory, wo ich es mittlerweile gewohnt bin, tagelang auf meine Antwort zu warten oder stundenlang in der Telefonschleife zu stehen, haben sie mir heute echt einen super Service bewiesen. Nach 5 min wurde mir jeweils geantwortet. Vermutlich habt ihr momentan viel zu tun. Aber ich möchte jetzt die gesamten Reklamationen hinter mir bringen. (Mein PC ist noch nicht einmal 1 Jahr alt und ich musste schon 4 Artikel reklamieren --> 6 Monate alles heil, 2 1/2 Reklamation)
> Vielen Dank, dass du dich kümmerst. Ich bin es nur von Mindfactory gewohnt, Druck machen zu müssen.


 
Das kannst du laut sagen. Wenn Urlaubszeit ist und man die gleiche Arbeit mit weniger Leuten schaffen muss, kommt man einfach nicht so schnell hinter her 
Aber danke das du uns nicht zu böse bist!

Konnte dir denn heute geholfen werden?
Unsere RMA war auch im Urlaub und so musste viel aufgeholt werden. Wenn noch Klärungsbedarf besteht schreib mir einfach eine PN mit deinen Kundendaten und ich gucke was sich heute noch machen lässt ^^


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. Juli 2012)

Gerade kam die E-Mail an. Vielen Dank.
1. Ich habe hier noch Pakete von anderen Bestellungen. Diese darf ich verwenden, wenn sie nicht allzu groß ausfallen. Oder? Außerdem wurde meine Eheim nur in einem Pappkarton geliefert. Sonst gibt es ja nichts?
2. Bei dem Reklamationsformular steht links unten: Für retournierte Ware soll Ersatz zugeliefert werden. Als Nachlieferung bedeutet, dass es alleine zurückgeschickt wird. Da mir meine Wärmeleitpaste ausgegangen ist, würde ich gerne noch bei Aquatuning nachbestellen. Dann müsste ich nur "mit einer neuen Bestellung" ankreuzen. Muss ich da nichts angeben? Werde ich dann die Versandkosten zahlen müssen?
3. Soll ich beim Zurückschicken den Mod entfernen? Ich würde es (logisch betrachtet) schon tun. Was glaubst du?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (26. Juli 2012)

Hey Raketenjoint,

Sowas ist leichter via Mail an uns direkt zu beantworten da wir die Mail gleich an die passende Abteilung weiter leiten können.

Ich geb deinen Post weiter und unsere RMA Abteilung setzt sich mit dir in Verbindung ^^


----------



## Raketenjoint (26. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für den schnellen Service heute!
Ich habe eine kleine Frage an euch. Ich habe von jemanden, der vor längerer Zeit bei Ihnen einen _Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin gekauft hat, gebraucht gekauft. Doch leider hat er mir nicht die Bolzen mitgeliefert. Sind diese (dringend) für Sockel 1155 nötig? Können Sie mir vielleicht die Maße nennen?
Edit: Hat sich geklärt. Der Delrin hat als Sparmodell keine Bolzen und Rändelschrauben. Ist momentan bei euch die Lage noch katastrophaler geworden? Am Freitag wurde irgendwie mein Paket nicht entgegengenommen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (31. Juli 2012)

Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den schnellen Service heute!
> Ich habe eine kleine Frage an euch. Ich habe von jemanden, der vor längerer Zeit bei Ihnen einen _Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin gekauft hat, gebraucht gekauft. Doch leider hat er mir nicht die Bolzen mitgeliefert. Sind diese (dringend) für Sockel 1155 nötig? Können Sie mir vielleicht die Maße nennen?
> Edit: Hat sich geklärt. Der Delrin hat als Sparmodell keine Bolzen und Rändelschrauben. Ist momentan bei euch die Lage noch katastrophaler geworden? Am Freitag wurde irgendwie mein Paket nicht entgegengenommen.


 
Hey Raketenjoint!
Tut uns echt leid aber du hast recht~
Es ist "noch katastrophaler" geworden aber wie geben unser Bestes ^^"

Ist dein Paket zurück gegangen?
Das ist aber merkwürdig.
Ich schau gleich mal nach woran das liegen kann.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. August 2012)

Mal eine blöde Frage^^

Bei der aktuellen Rabattaktion zwischen 30.07. und 03.08. zählt der 03. selbst nicht mit rein, oder? Also so hab ichs verstanden


----------



## AquaHero@AT (3. August 2012)

Hallo euMelBeumel,
doch, der 03.08. ist mitinbegriffen  sprich, du kannst zig bestellungen abschicken und kannst dabei immer wieder den Code angeben, bis einschließlich 23:59:59 Uhr
Ab dem 04.08. ist es nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## JayJay_92 (6. August 2012)

Hey AquaHero,

könntest du bitte mal nachsehen, woran es bei der Bestellung 167430 happert? Denn eigentlich sollte die Backplate für mich reserviert sein, so sagte man zumindest am Telefon. Ich hab den Verdacht, da ging was mit der Zahlung schief. Oja, und kannst du dann auch gerade mal für die Bestellung 10167919 prüfen, ob es da auch Probleme mit Paypal gab?

Vielen Dank


----------



## AquaHero@AT (7. August 2012)

Hallo JayJay_92,
die Bestellungen sind heute bearbeitet worden, sprich in den Versand übergeben. Somit werden beide Bestellungen derzeit Komissioniert und heute oder morgen Versendet.
Die Pakete sollten in 1-2 Werktagen bei dir sein.


----------



## JayJay_92 (8. August 2012)

Danke dir


----------



## Raketenjoint (15. August 2012)

Langsam wird es merkwürdig:
26.07.2012:   Aquatuning: Bitte senden sie den defekten Artikel ein.
30.07.2012:   DHL: Ihre Lieferung ist angekommen.
02.08.2012:   Aquatuning registriert Eingang der Ware. Schickt ihn zum Hersteller.
13.08.2012:   Versandbestätigung ihrer *Bestellung.*  - GLS-Versand
14.08.2012:   E-Mail: "Die *Austauschpumpe* wurde gestern versendet. Eigentlich sollte beides zusammen versendet werde, doch die Kollegin wusste das nicht." - DHL-Versand
15.08.2012:   Endlich die Pumpe ist da. Aber was ist das: Das Kunststoffteil vor dem Flügelrad, das es hält ist verfärbt (bräunlich). Das kann keine neue Austauschpumpe sein. Das wird vermutlich meine sein. Das Flügelrad hat 180° Spiel. Mitgeliefert wurde ein Zettel: Zu leichtes Spiel des Flügelteiles.  (universal 300 unter FAQ steht das gleiche)
Ich habe schon den Mod 1 ausprobiert. Null Spiel - klappernde Geräusche. Trotzdem werde ich jetzt noch einmal testen, ob es funktioniert, die Clipse nach der Anleitung auseinanderzuziehen. Ich melde mich später noch einmal. Irgendwie habe ich Angst, etwas zu hart zuzugreifen.
Außerdem habe ich eine (unbeantwortete) E-Mail geschrieben, in der ich fragte, ob es eine reparierte Pumpe oder eine Austauschpumpe ist. Könntet ihr das nicht gleich in der Versandsbestätigung reinschreiben?
Außerdem: Konnte sich Eheim nicht gleich die Flügelräder auseinanderbiegen, um zu sehen, dass das nichts hilft. (Ich hoffe ich irre mich jetzt nicht. Wenn doch, hätte das für mich nach eine Reparatur ausgesehen.)
Edit: Jetzt habe ich es mal im Wasserkreislauf getestet. Nach etwa 1 Minute kam ein lautes Brummen, das dann wieder verschwand (vermutlich bloß (heiße) Luft). Ansonsten ist sie wirklich silent. Mein Gesicht gerade 
Irgendwie verwirrt es mich trotzdem, da sie immer noch 180° Spiel hat. Projekt Wasserkühlung wird dann wohl fertiggestellt.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (16. August 2012)

Mensch, das ist ja echt ein kurioser Verlauf... Hoffe du hast nun keine weiteren Probleme mit der Pumpe. Ich gebe noch mal eine Info an die RMA-Abteilung, dass du im Grunde genommen noch eine antwort auf die Email benötigst, auch wenn sich der Fall in der Zwischenzeit schon mehr oder weniger geklärt hat. Viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir!


----------



## Dark-Blood (21. August 2012)

Hey AquaHero, 
wollte nur mal kurz fragen ob der Kühler:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX 680 "Hole Edition" Ni-Bl Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X GTX 680 "Hole Edition" Ni-Bl 12584

auf die Karte: 
Point of View GeForce GTX 680 Exo, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VGA-680-A2-4096-OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

passt. 

Danke 
Dark


----------



## AquaHero@AT (22. August 2012)

Hallo Dark-Blood,
sieht sehr gut aus, wenn du das Layout des Kühlers einmal mit dem Bild des Kartenlayouts vergleichst:
Layout GTX 680 - 2048MB

Kannst du nehmen  

Gruß,


----------



## <BaSh> (22. August 2012)

Ich will jetzt zwar nichts schlecht machen aber ich glaube nicht das der Watercool GPU-Kühler ein Kühler für die Typ2 Grafikkarten ist 
Dieser wurde m.W.n. bis jett nur von Aquacomputer gebaut.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (23. August 2012)

Ich kann es nicht zu 100% bezeugen <BaSh>, aber vergleiche einmal das Layout der Karte, die Montagelöcher, die anordnung der Kondensatoren, die anordnung der spannungswandler mit dem Layout des Kühlers. Das stimmt überein, das sollte passen. Einzige bedenken habe ich bei der kompatibilität bei den oberen zwei Kondensatoren. Die sind senkrecht angeordnet, die Bohrungen im Kühler aber etwas quer. Aber wenn es dort auch knapp aussieht, sollte es meiner Meinung nach passen. Leider habe ich nichts anderes als die Bilder, nach denen ich zu diesem Urteil gekommen bin. Ich lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## AquaHero@AT (23. August 2012)

PS: habe mir die Bilder nochmal genauer angeguckt. Scheints doch recht zu haben. Wenn man die Rams dieser Karte anschaut, sind es eine gute Reihe mehr als bei der Palit JetStream GeForce GTX 680, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X680010G2J-1040J). Auch die oberen Kondensatoren inkl. neban platzierte bausteine sind größer. Sprich, hier würde wohl der Watercoolkühler scheitern. 

Also Dark-Blood, war von mir gut gemeint, aber scheinbar hat <BaSh> recht und es würde lediglich der Kühler von AC auf die Karte passen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagraFX fr GTX 680 Typ 2 G1/4 Aquacomputer aquagraFX fr GTX 680 Typ 2 G1/4 12613

Danke <BaSh> für deinen Post.


----------



## Dark-Blood (23. August 2012)

Hey AquaHero und BaSh, 
danke für eure Hilfe. 
Mir wurde zwischenzeitlich folgende Seite genannt: 
Layout GTX 680 - 2048MB
Da kann mans richtig gut nachschaun. 
Ich hab mich jetzt für die Palit mit 4GB entschieden. 
Da geht der vernickelte Watercool drauf. 

Danke euch.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (24. August 2012)

Kein Problem, gerne.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. August 2012)

Hallo AquaHero, ich hätte mal eine Frage bzw. Bitte, es geht um das Verbinden vom AGB zur Pumpe mit Top und Verbindung.
Pumpe ist die D5 von Swiftech
Top von Koolance Laing D5 Aufsatz (PMP450-S)
Verbindungsstück Koolance Pump Reservoir Base for PMP-300
Ich nutze denn AGB EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 250 Advanced EOL

Verbindungstück und AGB haben beide denn gleichen Durchmesser von 60mm weis bloss nicht ob wegen dem Gewinde der AGB komplett abdichtet und wenn es geht ob der AGB Schaden nehmen kann da meist für die Verbindungen für Pumpe und AGB sehr kleine AGBs verwendet werden.
Währe es möglich das Ihr vieleicht mal denn EK AGB mal auf das Koolance Verbindungstück schrauben könnt um zu sehen ob das Gewinde komplett abschliest und abdichtet.
Würde mich sehr darüber freuen da ich soweit alles da habe auser das Verbindungstück von Koolance, währe echt Nett von Euch , Mfg Snapstar

O.K. hat sich wahrscheinlich erledigt, hab einen Modder gefunden der die selben Komponenten benutzt nur der AGB ist der EK Multiprof Res X2 150 Basic, hier der Link, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT5K6WOOWLo, die Gewinde sind ja gleich lang bei denn EK AGBs egal ob 150 Basic oder 250 Advanced
Wo bekomme ich eigentlich die Haltrung her von Koolance habe die niergends gefunden mit denn 4 Bolzen und der Bodenplatte für das Top für die D5, hab bei euch überall geschaut und niergends gefunden, nur das eine Haltrungssystem ist dabei aber das andere nicht, gab es das mal oder ist es neu was im Video bei ihm ganz links liegt, hab auch bei Google geschaut und nichts gefunden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## AquaHero@AT (30. August 2012)

Hallo snapstar123,
wie es aussieht, hat Koolance die Version überarbeitet, die mit den vier Bolzen haben wir auch nicht mehr gefunden. Habe nur noch die aktuelle da:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Laing D5 Aufsatz (PMP450-S) Koolance Laing D5 Aufsatz (PMP450-S) 52145
Da sind aber keine Bolzen mehr dabei, das Haltesystem ist komplett anders. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja auch weiter.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. August 2012)

Hallo AquaHero@AT,
Danke dir für deine Antwort, habs schon im Internet gefunden das es eine neue Revesion ist mit der neuen Halterung.
Das Top habe ich ja schon sowie Pumpe usw., werde mal Koolance fragen ob die noch so ein Halterungssystem haben da es wesentlich stabiler wirkt wenn man die Pumpe mit einem AGB betreiben möchte und die Pumpe so zu sagen steht vorallem da der AGB 250mm hoch ist und das ganze da schon stabil sein sollte.
Danke dir schon mal für deine Hilfe und Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## AquaHero@AT (31. August 2012)

Kein Problem. Wünsche dir weiter viel Erfolg in deinem Projekt


----------



## snapstar123 (1. September 2012)

Ja Danke, ist auch soweit fertig nur die Seitenteile müssen noch bearbeitet werden dann ist es vollbracht , schönes WE noch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## AquaHero@AT (3. September 2012)

Kannst ja dann mal ein paar Bilder hier hochladen, wäre doch bestimmt interessant oder?


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2012)

Ja muss noch das TB aktualisieren da viel geändert wurde sowie auch eine neue Pumpe mit AGB Platz gefunden hat da die Leistung nicht mehr ausreichend wahr .
Die alte Pumpe und AGB findet einen neuen Platz fürs neue Projekt, ein HTPC unter Wasser , Mfg Snapstar

Hallo AquaHero@AT hätte noch mal eine Frage, für das HTPC-Projekt habe ich die Phobya-Pumpe die DC-260, jetzt habe ich diese Kombie gesehen, Doppelnippel habe ich genügend .

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-DC-260---Alphacool-Cape-Corp-AGB2-Combo.html

Ich kann denn AGB auch sepperat kaufen ist ja dieser hier.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11800_Alphacool-Cape-Corp-AGB2-Black-Rev--2.html

Mir geht es um denn Deckel vom AGB gibt es auch andere Deckel auser dem Kupferfarbenen, wie diesen hier für oben am AGB.

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...l--lauge-1-Zoll-transparent-mit-Dichtung.html

Ist das der richtige Deckel für denn AGB für denn Alphacool Cape Corp AGB2 Black Rev. , würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rurdo (4. September 2012)

Hey!
Gleich beim ersten Stecker ist mir euer super toller PCI-e Pin Remover flöten gegangen...
Was kann man da machen? noch einen will ich nicht... wie währs mit ner gutschrift?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (5. September 2012)

Hallo snapstar123,
ja der Deckel passt. Es ist ein 1 Zoll Verschluss notwendig und der ist bei der Plexiversion ebenfalls vorhanden. Ist nur nicht lagernd. 

Alternativen wären diese hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - lauge 1 Zoll mit G1/4" ffnung - mit O-Ring - Messing black nickel lauge 1 Zoll mit G1/4" ffnung - mit O-Ring - Messing black nickel 32115
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - lauge 1 Zoll mit G1/4" ffnung - mit O-Ring - Messing silber vernickelt lauge 1 Zoll mit G1/4" ffnung - mit O-Ring - Messing silber vernickelt 32114

Und hier noch einer in schwarz, aber nur mit dem Plexitop inklusiv.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehlter einzeln fr Laing-Aufsatz Alphacool Laing DDC Ausgleichsbehlter einzeln fr Laing-Aufsatz 52034

Mehr gibts leider nicht.

Gruß,


----------



## AquaHero@AT (5. September 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Hey!
> Gleich beim ersten Stecker ist mir euer super toller PCI-e Pin Remover flöten gegangen...
> Was kann man da machen? noch einen will ich nicht... wie währs mit ner gutschrift?


 
Schick mir mal dein Bestellnummer, dann guck ich mal, was möglich ist.
Gruß,


----------



## Rurdo (5. September 2012)

Das war die hier: *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]97013914[/FONT]*


----------



## snapstar123 (5. September 2012)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Hallo snapstar123,
> ja der Deckel passt. Es ist ein 1 Zoll Verschluss notwendig und der ist bei der Plexiversion ebenfalls vorhanden. Ist nur nicht lagernd.
> 
> Alternativen wären diese hier:
> ...


 
Das ist perfekt da mir ein Ölauge lieber ist, hatte bloss nicht gewusst ob die eben passen würden .
So muss noch überlegen ob der AGB oder doch ein anderer, beim HTPC-Gehäuse hat man kaum eine Wahl zwecks der Höhe oder denn EK AGB waagerecht verbauen, muss erst mal die restlichen Teile vermessen wie Graka usw. nicht das es am Ende etwas zu klein wird das Gehäuse, danke dir für deine Antwort und Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## AquaHero@AT (6. September 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Das war die hier: *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]97013914[/FONT]*


 
Kannst du mir da noch ein Foto als Nachweis zuschicken? 
Gruß,


----------



## AquaHero@AT (6. September 2012)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Das ist perfekt da mir ein Ölauge lieber ist, hatte bloss nicht gewusst ob die eben passen würden .
> So muss noch überlegen ob der AGB oder doch ein anderer, beim HTPC-Gehäuse hat man kaum eine Wahl zwecks der Höhe oder denn EK AGB waagerecht verbauen, muss erst mal die restlichen Teile vermessen wie Graka usw. nicht das es am Ende etwas zu klein wird das Gehäuse, danke dir für deine Antwort und Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


 
Alle klar, dann viel Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## Rurdo (6. September 2012)

Ich hab das ding schon längst weggehaut..
Hoffe trotzdem dass sich da was machen lässt!
EDIT; könnt ihr zufällig bitte kurz nachprüfen welche 13mm Tüllen auf den Heatkiller 3.0 passen?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (10. September 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Ich hab das ding schon längst weggehaut..
> Hoffe trotzdem dass sich da was machen lässt!
> EDIT; könnt ihr zufällig bitte kurz nachprüfen welche 13mm Tüllen auf den Heatkiller 3.0 passen?


 
Ok, wir haben beschlossen, das du die Gutschrift bekommst. Ist mittlerweile erstellt und kann zurück überwiesen oder mit einer neuen Bestellung verrechnet werden.
Zu den Tüllen, da kannst du diese hier wählen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) - drehbar 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) - drehbar 63244
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) - Short - Silver 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (High-Flow) - Short - Silver 63254
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - silber vernickelt 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - silber vernickelt 63184
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring "FatBoy" - Chrome Alphacool HF 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring "FatBoy" - Chrome 63303

Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## Rurdo (10. September 2012)

Toll danke, ich werde in nächster Zeit dann mal was bestellen (WaKü wird auf 16/11 umgerüstet mit Tüllen und Roten schläuchen und rotem Zusatz *__*)
Beträgt die Gutschrift den vollen Kaufpreis oder ist da irgendwas abgerechnet worden?


----------



## Rurdo (10. September 2012)

Die Tüllen passen nicht drauf?
Aquatuning sterreich - 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - black nickelt 13mm (1/2") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring - gerndelt - kurz - black nickelt 63275
Und wie siehts aus mit der Abholung in Österreich? Wann und wo?
EDIT: Ist der Zusatz gut? 
http://www.aquatuning.at/product_in...ocks-EK-Ekoolant-Blood-RED-premix-1000ml.html


----------



## AquaHero@AT (11. September 2012)

Hallo Rurdo,
die Gutschrift ist in voller Kaufpreishöhe erstellt worden und kann wie schon gesagt nach deinen belieben verwendet werden.
Die Schlauchtülle 63275 passt auch, sehe ich kein prbolem bei. Fertiggemisch ist auch gut, hat eine intensive Farbe. Ist ein guter Mix. 

Die Abholung in AT musst du mit dem Mitarbeiter in AT abklären, ist auf jeden Fall möglich.


----------



## Rurdo (11. September 2012)

Ich würde gern Bestellen, nur wie löse ich die gutschrift ein?
Und wenn die Tüllen dann nicht passen, was machen wir dann?
Edit: brauch ich bei den Tüllen + 11mm (innen) Masterkleer schlauchschellen oder geht das auch so?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (12. September 2012)

Kannst beim Abschluss der Bestellung ein Kommentar schreiben, dass die vorhandene Gutschrift mit der aktuellen Bestellung verrechnet werden soll. Den Restberag kannst du dann auch so schon überweisen. Sollten die Tüllen wieder erwarten nicht passen, so kannst du die auf jeden Fall zurück schicken und bekommst dein Geld zurück. 
Wenn du mit Tüllen arbeitest, solltest du schon Schlauchschellen benutzen, auf Nummer sicher gehen schadet nie.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. September 2012)

Hiho AquaHero@AT,

wollte nur mal allg. anfragen, ob eure B-Waren-Preise fix sind, oder sich da was machen lässt, wenn man nett fragt oder was liebes ins Kommentarfeld schreibt? 

Grüße


----------



## TechGuru (14. September 2012)

Hallo,
Ich wollte Fragen was eine günstige komplette Wasserkühlung ungefähr kostet und welche 
Teile diese dann enthält.
Danke für die Antwort im voraus.


----------



## <BaSh> (14. September 2012)

Und warum liest du dich nicht einfach hier im Forum ein?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (17. September 2012)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hiho AquaHero@AT,
> 
> wollte nur mal allg. anfragen, ob eure B-Waren-Preise fix sind, oder sich da was machen lässt, wenn man nett fragt oder was liebes ins Kommentarfeld schreibt?
> 
> Grüße


 
Hi euMelBeumel,
nachfragen kostet ja nichts ne? Ne du, die Preise stehen fest, da gibt es keine Verhandlungsbasis  Musst du so nehmen, wie es angeboten wird. Vielleicht lässt du dich ja noch von einem der Produkte überzeugen  Viel Erfolg!


----------



## AquaHero@AT (17. September 2012)

MrOverClocker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich wollte Fragen was eine günstige komplette Wasserkühlung ungefähr kostet und welche
> Teile diese dann enthält.
> Danke für die Antwort im voraus.


 
Es kommt da ganz auf deine Wünsche an. Was willst du alles Kühlen? Was willst du mit der Wakü erreichen? Nur ein Silentsystem oder willst du übertakten und rausholen was geht? Kann die Wakü intern montiert werden oder ist das Gehäuse dafür zu klein?

Grundsätzlich kannst du für die Kühlung des Prozessors schon mit 80€ wegkommen, kannst aber auch gute 500€ erreichen. Kannst dich ja mal auf unserer Homepage umschauen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Sets & Systeme

Selbstverständlich kannst du dir auch alles einzeln zusammenstellen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Und um viele Fragen vorab zu beantworten, haben wir auch ein Tipps & Tricks Center:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Tipps / Tricks

Und nicht zuletzt kannst du auch hier im Forum viele Infos bekommen. 

Im Schnitt kannst du für eine gute Wasserkühlung mit 150-200€ rechnen, in der lediglich der Prozessor gekühlt wird. Dann ist aber auch alles für eine komplette Wakü dabei (AGB, Pumpe, Radi, Lüfter, Schlauch, Anschlüsse, Fertiggemische und kleinzeug).

Gruß,


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. September 2012)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Hi euMelBeumel,
> nachfragen kostet ja nichts ne? Ne du, die Preise stehen fest, da gibt es keine Verhandlungsbasis  Musst du so nehmen, wie es angeboten wird. Vielleicht lässt du dich ja noch von einem der Produkte überzeugen  Viel Erfolg!


 
Hiho,

schade eigentlich. Den ein oder anderen Euro hätte ich da gern gespart, aber seis drum, wird wohl oder übel gekauft. Danke dir trotzdem


----------



## AquaHero@AT (18. September 2012)

Gerne, wenn du eine beratung haben willst, kannst du gerne unseren Support Kontaktieren, die helfen dir gerne weiter.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. September 2012)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> schade eigentlich. Den ein oder anderen Euro hätte ich da gern gespart, aber seis drum, wird wohl oder übel gekauft. Danke dir trotzdem


Es sei denn in der Zeit ist ne Rabattaktion, wie z.b. vom 20.09-30.09 mit dem PCGH zusammen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. September 2012)

Jo da werd ich sicher auch zuschlagen^^


----------



## Rurdo (19. September 2012)

Stimmt das eigentlich mit den -12% ab morgen?
Kann ich die auch mit meiner 8,56€ Gutschrift kombinieren?
Mfg, Rurdo


----------



## AquaHero@AT (20. September 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Stimmt das eigentlich mit den -12% ab morgen?
> Kann ich die auch mit meiner 8,56€ Gutschrift kombinieren?
> Mfg, Rurdo


 
Bist richtig informiert und die Kombination mit der Gutschrift ist gar keine Problem. Zahlst dann halt nur den Restbetrag. Bitte gib dazu dann bei der Bestellung einen kurzen Kommentar an, damit wir die Verrechnung auch durchführen.


----------



## Chris2109 (20. September 2012)

Wann kommt der Gutscheincode?^^ Oder gelten die 12% ab heute generell?


----------



## McZonk (20. September 2012)

*@Chris2109:* Ein Blick auf die Main kann dir helfen


----------



## schwaelmer63 (20. September 2012)

@McZonk: Ein Blick auf die Main kann dir helfen


----------



## McZonk (20. September 2012)

schwaelmer63 schrieb:


> @McZonk: Ein Blick auf die Main kann dir helfen


 Das musst du mir erklären...


----------



## <BaSh> (20. September 2012)

Mir auch. Erster Beitrag und dann gleich so frech?!
HIer der Link für alle die nicht lange suchen wollen.
UNd ja McZonk ich weiss ich mache es ihnen zu einfach 
Herbstrabattaktion bei Aquatuning - bis zu 12 Prozent sparen! [Anzeige]


----------



## Chris2109 (20. September 2012)

Danke MCZonk für den Hinweis.
Danke <BaSh> für den Link.

Bin nicht so oft auf der Main, mehr im Forum aktiv und da stand ja sonst auch alles bei Aktionen^^.


----------



## Rurdo (20. September 2012)

Leider sagt er mir folgendes wenn ich versuche den Code einzugeben: Dieser Kupon können Kunden nur 1 mal einlösen.
Was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## schwaelmer63 (20. September 2012)

@<BaSh> War nicht böse gemeint, konnte nur nichts mit Main anfangen.


----------



## Rurdo (20. September 2012)

Ich würd gern heute noch bestellen, wisst ihr warum die Fehlermeldung kommt?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (25. September 2012)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Ich würd gern heute noch bestellen, wisst ihr warum die Fehlermeldung kommt?


 
Habe eben mal nachgeguckt, die Anzahl der Gutscheine ist auf jeden Fall ausreichend und bis zum Ende der aktion gültig, ist alles korrekt. 
Versuchs doch nochmal mit einer komplett neuen Bestellung, sollte somit klappen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (25. September 2012)

schwaelmer63 schrieb:


> @<BaSh> War nicht böse gemeint, konnte nur nichts mit Main anfangen.


 
Die Rabattaktion läuft nicht über das Forum sondern über das Printmedium und dort wurde es angekündigt, ebenfalls auf der Main, Website der PCGH. Deshalb sollte auch in der Ausgabe nach dem Rabatt gesucht werden.


----------



## Rurdo (2. Oktober 2012)

YAAY endlich ist mein Paket angekommen!
Doch was mir auffällt, AT sollte sich eine bessere Verpackungs/Verschlussmethode für ihre Liquids ausdenken, immer ist bis jetzt die Luftpolsterfolie etwas Farbig gewesen...
auch wenns nur ein paar tropfen sind, schön sieht das nicht aus und es bleibt nicht bei ein paar tropfen!
Hoffe mein Post wird wahrgenommen, hab mittlerweile 3 ausgelaufene Flaschen geschickt bekommen..


----------



## AquaHero@AT (2. Oktober 2012)

Es wird schon daran gearbeitet, sprich neue Flaschen sollen bald kommen, bei denen dieses Problem nicht mehr vorkommen sollte.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Oktober 2012)

Mensch AquaHero@AT ihr seid ja tüchtig schnell,

um 17:08 Uhr hab ich meine Versandbestätigung bekommen... da war das Paket aber schon mehrere Stunden hier


----------



## AquaHero@AT (8. Oktober 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ging die Versandbestätigung einfach zu spät raus  aber wir arbeiten täglich daran, diese Versandgeschwindigkeit aufrecht zu erhalten und zu verbessern!


----------



## AquaHero@AT (12. November 2012)

Hallo liebe User  
Hier tut sich ja nichts mehr, wo bleibt ihr nur? Habt ihr eure Wakü verschenkt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (14. November 2012)

Alle zufrieden


----------



## AquaHero@AT (15. November 2012)

Das ist auf jeden Fall sehr toll  Nichts geht über zufriedenheit was?  
Na, dann werde ich erst auch mal zufrieden sein, auch wenn hier erst nichts mehr läuft. Vielleicht ja aber ab nächsten Montag wieder


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo @AquaHero, wollte mal fragen da ich denn                                                            Phobya G-Changer 280 V.2
Mein Problem ist das der O-Ring von der Entlüftungsschraube gerissen ist und es leicht leckt, ist nicht schlimm da dort nichts ist was mit Wasser in Kontakt kommen könnte aber es nervt immer zu schauen wieviel ausgelaufen ist und wieder weg wischen usw.

Gibt es bei euch O-Ringe für die Grösse zu kaufen, hab nur normale O-Ringe gefunden sind bloss zu gross .
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen ob es bei euch O-Ringe zu bestellen gibt für die Entlüftungsschraube für denn Radi oder was ich sonst verwenden könnte  um es ab zu dichten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## AquaHero@AT (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
also, genau den gleichen O-Ring habe ich leier bisher nicht finden können, online haben wir den nicht und in den kleinen Kram-Kisten finde ich auch nichts. 
Habe aber O-Ringe gefunden, die von der Größe passenkönnten, aber eher Enkopplungsunterlegscheiben aus sehr flexiblen Gummi sind. Davon könnte ich dir ein paar per Brief zuschicken wenn du die haben willst.


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Dezember 2012)

@AquaHero@AT super das währe echt genial, die Entlüftungsschraube ist ja lang genug und wenn der O-Ring etwas dicker währe ist das nicht schlimm, hauptsache es ist Dicht .
Werde demnächst wieder was bestellen, am besten schreibe ich ein Tag davor dir kurz eine PN oder so dann passt das auch wegen dem Versand .
Ich danke mal wieder für die Hilfe  und ein schönes WE noch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## AquaHero@AT (11. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, mach das. Schreib auch ein kurzen Kommentar in das Kommentarfeld beim Abschluss der Bestellung rein, dann gehts definitiv nicht unter. 
Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## Gurkensalat (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo 
Meine Eheim 1046 rattert unerträglich laut. Allerdings nur wenn sie Last hat, wenn ich z.B. den PC auf die Seite lege wird es leiser, wenn ich ihn wieder aufstelle wird sie lauter. Das selbe wenn ich einen der Schläuche ein wenig zudrücke. In der Badewanne macht sie dieses Geräusch viel leiser. Sie scheint auch Probleme mit der Förderhöhe, bei einem halben Meter wurde sie schon laut bzw. hat nicht mehr viel gefördert. Ich habe das System mehrmals neu befüllt und verschlaucht. Das Geräusch ist sehr gleichmäßig, nicht wie Luftblasen.
Wie lang würde ein Umtausch bei euch denn dauern bzw. nehmt ihr die Pumpe zurück bei den "Symptomen"?
Liebe Grüße,
Gurkensalat


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Dezember 2012)

Ist es gewollt das unter Pumpenadapter nicht alle angezeigt werden?

http://www.aquatuning.de/index.php/cat/c89_Pumpenadapter.html


----------



## AquaHero@AT (2. Januar 2013)

Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Hallo
> Meine Eheim 1046 rattert unerträglich laut. Allerdings nur wenn sie Last hat, wenn ich z.B. den PC auf die Seite lege wird es leiser, wenn ich ihn wieder aufstelle wird sie lauter. Das selbe wenn ich einen der Schläuche ein wenig zudrücke. In der Badewanne macht sie dieses Geräusch viel leiser. Sie scheint auch Probleme mit der Förderhöhe, bei einem halben Meter wurde sie schon laut bzw. hat nicht mehr viel gefördert. Ich habe das System mehrmals neu befüllt und verschlaucht. Das Geräusch ist sehr gleichmäßig, nicht wie Luftblasen.
> Wie lang würde ein Umtausch bei euch denn dauern bzw. nehmt ihr die Pumpe zurück bei den "Symptomen"?
> Liebe Grüße,
> Gurkensalat



Mh... schätze mal, das dir die Pumpe einfach ausgetauscht wird, sodass du eine neue bekommst und damit dann hoffentlich mehr glück hast. 
Schick die Pumpe also ruhig ein, wir tauschen sie dir um. 
Bitte benutze auch unser Serviceformular.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (2. Januar 2013)

<BaSh> schrieb:


> Ist es gewollt das unter Pumpenadapter nicht alle angezeigt werden?
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Pumpenadapter


 
Denke nicht, da müssen noch die anderen alle rein. Die Ansicht ist neu zusammengestellt worden, sodas man gleich erkennt, wo man welche Pumpen findet etc. 
Schätze mal, das da nicht alle Adapter verlinkt wurden. Habe ich weitergeleitet, sollte also bald aktualisiert werden. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Gurkensalat (6. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antwort  Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mal die Pumpe vorn aufgemacht und das Austauschflügelrad von Innovatek eingebaut und den Magnet mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber fixiert, weil ich gehofft habe, ich könnte mir den Umtausch sparen (ich brauche den PC und kann nicht 6 Wochen warten). Tauscht ihr das dann immernoch aus?
Lg Gurkensalat


----------



## AquaHero@AT (7. Januar 2013)

Gurkensalat schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort  Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mal die Pumpe vorn aufgemacht und das Austauschflügelrad von Innovatek eingebaut und den Magnet mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber fixiert, weil ich gehofft habe, ich könnte mir den Umtausch sparen (ich brauche den PC und kann nicht 6 Wochen warten). Tauscht ihr das dann immernoch aus?
> Lg Gurkensalat


 
Mh... hättest du nicht tun sollen, somit wird Eheim höchtswarscheinlich eine bearbeitung Ablehnen und wir können dir die Pumpe nicht sofort austauschen. 
Du kannst es aber dennoch gerne Probieren. Kannst du mir vielleicht nochmal die Bestellnummer durchgeben?


----------



## Gurkensalat (7. Januar 2013)

Die Bestellnummer für die ganze Bestellung war 10176231, da war aber noch mehr dabei.
Och bestelle mir nacher noch eine Laing bei euch, sobald die geliefert ist schicke ich dann die Eheim zurück  
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## AquaHero@AT (9. Januar 2013)

Ok, mach das. Ich habe die Info in deinem Kundenkonto in unserer WW hinterlegt, damit die Kollegen aus der RMA bescheid wissen.


----------



## Gurkensalat (20. Januar 2013)

Hab die Pumpe noch nicht zurückgeschickt. Die Laing läuft zwar super, dafür ist der Austauschdeckel undicht an den G1/4 Zoll gewinden. Das dumme ist bloß, dass ich den zusammen mit der pumpe als bundle gekauft habe. Kann ich euch den Deckel trotzdem einzeln zuschicken? Ich brauche den PC, deswegen läuft die Laing übergangsweise mit Originaldeckel.
Erst die Eheim und dann die Laing mit Deckel einzeln zuschicken ist umständlich, und ich brauche die Pumpe.
MfG, 
Gurkensalat


----------



## AquaHero@AT (21. Januar 2013)

Kannst dann nur den Deckel einschicken, bekommst dann entsprechend nur den Deckel ausgetauscht.


----------



## xTc (11. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin,

ich hab mir gerade _EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF HD7970 Cu Adapter_ geklickt, da ich meinen nicht mehr finde.
2,89 Euro für so ein bisschen Kupfer ist ja schon happig, aber seriously 3,49 Euro für den Versand?

Könnt Ihr mir das Ding nicht einfach in nen Briefumschlag packen? Lieferschein und Versandversicherung brauch ich da eh nicht.


Grüße


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2013)

Bis jetzt hat es eigentlich immer funktioniert das als Kommentar zur Bestellung zu schreiben. Dann bekam man kurz nach der ersten Rechnung eine händisch korrigierte auf den neuen Betrag.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (13. Februar 2013)

xTc schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich hab mir gerade _EK Water Blocks EK-VGA Supreme HF HD7970 Cu Adapter_ geklickt, da ich meinen nicht mehr finde.
> 2,89 Euro für so ein bisschen Kupfer ist ja schon happig, aber seriously 3,49 Euro für den Versand?
> ...


 
Hallo xTc,
das kann ich gerne ändern. Schick mir doch bitte deine AB Nr oder Bestellnr. Dann änder ich das und du bekommst eine neue AB mit neuen Preisen. 
Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## Charcharias (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe heute morgen eine Bestellung mit der Bestellnummer *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10184470[/FONT]* aufgegeben,
habe aber noch keine Mail mit der Auftragsbestätigung bekommen und somit auch noch keine Kontodaten für die Überweisung erhalten.
Ist diese Mail irgendwo untergegangen und könnte ich evtl. noch eine bekommen??

Grüße


----------



## Rurdo (25. Februar 2013)

@Charcharias: 2 klicks auf AT und du hast die Kontodaten: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Vorkasse / Sofortüberweisung


----------



## AquaHero@AT (25. Februar 2013)

Charcharias schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute morgen eine Bestellung mit der Bestellnummer *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10184470[/FONT]* aufgegeben,
> habe aber noch keine Mail mit der Auftragsbestätigung bekommen und somit auch noch keine Kontodaten für die Überweisung erhalten.
> ...


 
Hallo,
habe dir eben die AB nochmal per Email zugesandt. 
Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## Charcharias (25. Februar 2013)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe dir eben die AB nochmal per Email zugesandt.
> Gruß,
> Aquahero



Dankeschön


----------



## olventownpower (5. März 2013)

hi AquaHero@AT 

habt ihr dieses jahr wieder die oster aktion.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (6. März 2013)

Dieses Jahr gibt es was mehr für den Frühling!


----------



## olventownpower (6. März 2013)

nice..wann kann man damiet rechnen..hihi..möchte gerne eine große bestellung tätigen..hihi...^^


----------



## AquaHero@AT (8. März 2013)

Guck mal hier


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. März 2013)

Sehr feine Sache 

Christian sag mal kannst du mir etwas zu diesen beiden Flex Lights sagen?:


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity 30cm white (36x SMD LED´s) Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity 30cm white (36x SMD LED´s) 83122


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity 30cm white warm (36x SMD LED´s) Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity 30cm white warm (36x SMD LED´s) 83121

Speziell interessiert mich die Farbtemperatur, auf den Bildern sieht das Licht gut aus, aber ich würde es doch gern genau wissen. Ich möchte mir ne Aquariumsbeleuchtung selbst bauen und eure FlexLights sind einfach um einiges günstiger als die meisten anderen, bieten dafür noch mehr LEDs und haben gute Bewertungen erhalten. Wäre cool, wenn du da ein paar Infos für mich hättest 

Danke dir schonmal


----------



## AquaHero@AT (15. März 2013)

Hallo euMelBeumel,

ich bin nicht Christian sondern Andreas, denn Christian arbeitet bald 1 Jahr nicht mehr bei Aquatuning.
Dennoch kann ich gerne ein paar Worte zu den FlexLights sagen.

Die Farbe es realitätsnah und gibt beihnahe wieder, wie es in echt ist. Lediglich der Schatten fällt hier ziemlich schnell an, ist aber auf die Bildbearbeitung zurück zuführen. Tatsächlich leuchten die FlexLights noch etwas stärker und werden für dein Vorhaben durchaus gut geeignet sein. 
Einziger Punkt, der etwas bemängelt werden kann sind die Klebestreifen, die bringens nicht wirklich. Wäre da ratsahm, einen doppelseitigen Klebestreifen zu besorgen und damit zu arbeiten. 

Ansonsten sind das wirklich schöne Produkte.

Wenn du noch mehr Infos brauchst, kannst du jederzeit hier wieder schreiben. 
Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. März 2013)

Schande über mein Haupt, dass ich das vergessen habe  Tut mir leid.

Das klingt schon einmal gut - doppelseitiges Klebeband hab ich genug hier, dann werde ich wohl zur Aktion zuschnappen, danke


----------



## AquaHero@AT (18. März 2013)

Macht nichts, mir tuts nicht weh  
Dann viel Spaß mit der kommende Aktion!!! 

Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## epitr (26. März 2013)

Huhu,
bekommt ihr noch diese Woche die neue Mora 3?
Wäre zusammen mit der 12% Rabat Aktion echt super


----------



## AquaHero@AT (26. März 2013)

Ob die Mora noch diese Woche kommen, bezweifle ich ehrlich gesagt. Aber wenn du die Bestellung dazu abgibst, musst du nur noch auf die Lieferung warten und kann dir zumindest die 12% sichern. Aktion läuft ja nur noch bis zum Sonntag.


----------



## Tommi1 (13. April 2013)

Hab meine Frage anscheinnend in einen falschen Bereich gestellt.

Deswegen hier nochmal.

Habe vor einer Stunde bei Aquatuning die Restlichen Komponennten für meine WaKü bestellt.

Als Zahlungsart hab ich PayPal gewählt.
Wurde dann auch zu PayPal umgeleitet, wo ich mich angemeldet und die Zahlung veranlasst habe.

Anschließen bin ich wieder bei Aquatuning gelandet.

Hab dann von Aquatuning die Bestellbestätigung bekommen.
Von PayPal hab ich aber noch keine Bestätigung bekommen.
Auf der PayPal Seite wird die Transaktion auch nicht aufgeführt.

Da geht doch normal innerhalb von Sekunden...

Oder muss AT die Zahlung erst bestätigen.
Oder hab ich bei AT irgendwas vergessen zum Schluss zu bestätigen (wie bei Ebay "Zahlungsabwicklung abschließen")?

Mach mir irgendwie etwas sorgen, da ich sowas noch nicht hatte.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (15. April 2013)

Hallo Tommi1,

das hört sich nach einer Fehlerhaften Transaktionübermittlung an. Gib mir doch bitte deine Bestellnummer, dann schick ich dir eine neue Zahlungsaufforderung zu. Dann sollte deine Bestellung neu angestoßen und sie wird für den Versand vorbereitet, insofern du lagernde Produkte gekauft hast.

Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## Tommi1 (15. April 2013)

Servus.

Zahlungsaufforderung hab ich schon bekommen.

Habe heute aber mitbekommen, daß mein Bankkonto gesperrt wurde, weil jemand fremdes versucht hat online drauf zu zu greifen.
Bank sagt, daß es ungefähr 5 Tage dauert, bis das Konto wieder freigegeben wird.

Meinst Du ich könnte das spät am Freitag (müssten ja dann die 5 Tage sein) an Euch schicken?
Oder ist es urgendwie erstmal besser, wenn die Bestellung storniert wird und ich dann neu bestelle?


----------



## Ashtray (15. April 2013)

Hallo Leute, wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann ob dieser Gpu-Kühler auf meine Grafikkarte passt.

Kühler: Aquatuning Österreich - Aquacomputer aquagraFX für GTX 680 Typ 2 G1/4 Aquacomputer aquagraFX für GTX 680 Typ 2 G1/4 12613

Karte: Point of View GeForce GTX 680 Exo, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VGA-680-A2-4096-OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Mfg


----------



## AquaHero@AT (18. April 2013)

Hallo Ashtray,
scheint zu passen, habe keine unstimmigkeiten gefunden. 
Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## Ashtray (18. April 2013)

@Aquahero.AT Vielen Dank für die rasche Hilfe. Dann steht einer weiteren Bestellung nichts mehr im wege 

Mfg


----------



## AquaHero@AT (19. April 2013)

Das freut mich  
Solltest du wieder erwarten auf Probleme stoßen, kannst du dich jederzeit hier wieder melden. Ich schaue täglich rein


----------



## Onkel Lutz (30. Mai 2013)

Hi AquaHero

Werdet ihr die Koolance Schnellkupplungen http://http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=60_142_144&limit=100 in schwarz ins Sortiment aufnehmen?

Grüße Lutz


----------



## AquaHero@AT (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich denke schon, alle Schnellverschlusskupplungen etc. werden aufgenommen. Kann unter umständen nur etwas dauern. Aber ich glaub, die nächste Bestellung ist in Mache.


----------



## DrWaikiki (31. Mai 2013)

Hey Aquahero,

hast du schon was von Wasserkühlern für die 770 gehört? bzw. bekommt ihr bald welche? Wenn ja, welche?

~DocWaikiki


----------



## AquaHero@AT (4. Juni 2013)

Noch habe ich nichts gehört und habe auch noch nichts in der Warenwirtschaft angelegt bekommen. Sobald die ersten Kühler online gehen, kommen die kurze Zeit auch bei uns rein.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juni 2013)

Hey Andreas,

muss euch einfach schnell ein Lob aussprechen. Die Bezahlung über Amazon Payments ist echt der Hammer, so schnell gings noch nie


----------



## AquaHero@AT (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo euMelBeumel,

na, habe dein Post hier irgendwie übersehen und bisher noch nicht geantwortet. Sorry  
Ist doch ein tolles feedback! Das geniale ist, wir müssen auf keinen Zahlungseingang warten sondern können die Bestellungen einfach losschicken.

Dann würde ich mal sagen: Weiter so!!!  

Auf das du nicht der einzige bist, der uns positiv in Erinnerung behält!


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Juni 2013)

Aquatung ist top, wat ich bei euch schon gelassen hab 
Dafür schaut mein PC bombig aus und läuft selbst bei 35°C Raumtemperatur noch mit einem kühlerem Kopf als ich 

Ich wollte nur mal rein informativ meinen Thread mit den Erfahrungen zum Magicool Mini II den ich von euch hab, mit dir/euch teilen.
Hatte einen eurer Supporter mal angeschrieben, er war sich nicht sicher, konnte sich aber vorstellen das es reichen könnte.
Also einfach mal bestellt und getestet, lief top 

Bestell mein WAKÜ Kram nur bei euch, die Auswahl fetzt einfach und das zu guten Preisen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...fahrungsbericht-magicool-mini-2-radiator.html


----------



## alex2210 (29. Juni 2013)

Geil is ja auch, dass man durch ein wenig Feedback auch noch Rabatte bekommt  
Ehrlich gesagt gabs da nichts zu kritisieren  
Nehmt ihr vielleicht mal das Corsair Carbide Air 540 in euer Sortiment auf ? 
Ich steh total auf des Teil


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juni 2013)

Wollte noch mal nachfragen, ob es diesmal beim 19.07 als Liefertermin für die GC-Extreme voraussichtlich bleiben wird? Wäre mir ganz recht, dann käme sie immerhin noch rechtzeitig zu meinem Geburtstag an. Schade, dass sie nur noch so schlecht verfügbar ist, mit ca. einem viertel Jahr Lieferzeit (25. März bis (vmtl.) 19. Juli) hätte ich dann doch nicht gerechnet, da hats Gelid wohl nicht sehr eilig gehabt.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (1. Juli 2013)

alex2210 schrieb:


> Geil is ja auch, dass man durch ein wenig Feedback auch noch Rabatte bekommt
> Ehrlich gesagt gabs da nichts zu kritisieren
> Nehmt ihr vielleicht mal das Corsair Carbide Air 540 in euer Sortiment auf ?
> Ich steh total auf des Teil


 
Auf Kundenwunsch können wir den Cube besorgen, aber nicht ins Sortiment aufnehmen, die drehen sich leider einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (1. Juli 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Wollte noch mal nachfragen, ob es diesmal beim 19.07 als Liefertermin für die GC-Extreme voraussichtlich bleiben wird? Wäre mir ganz recht, dann käme sie immerhin noch rechtzeitig zu meinem Geburtstag an. Schade, dass sie nur noch so schlecht verfügbar ist, mit ca. einem viertel Jahr Lieferzeit (25. März bis (vmtl.) 19. Juli) hätte ich dann doch nicht gerechnet, da hats Gelid wohl nicht sehr eilig gehabt.


 
Ich habe heute die Info bekommen, das die Gelid Lieferung angekommen ist, liegt unten im WE  
Demnach wirds noch schneller gehen!


----------



## AquaHero@AT (1. Juli 2013)

The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Aquatung ist top, wat ich bei euch schon gelassen hab
> Dafür schaut mein PC bombig aus und läuft selbst bei 35°C Raumtemperatur noch mit einem kühlerem Kopf als ich
> 
> Ich wollte nur mal rein informativ meinen Thread mit den Erfahrungen zum Magicool Mini II den ich von euch hab, mit dir/euch teilen.
> ...



Sind doch super Werte, für diesen kleinen Radi  Ich persönlich habe mit diesen Radis leider kaum Erfahrung.


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juli 2013)

Super, endlich! Freut mich sehr, dass sich das Durchhaltevermögen gelohnt hat.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (2. Juli 2013)

So ist es  Dann hoffen wir auf baldige Auslieferung


----------



## beren2707 (5. Juli 2013)

Kleine Rückmeldung: Paste () + Gummibärchen () sind wohlbehalten angekommen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (9. Juli 2013)

Wunderbar, dann lass es dir schmecken! 

PS: Die Paste kommt nicht auf die Gummibärchen!


----------



## uka (9. Juli 2013)

Heyho,

ich wollte mal Nachfragen ob es bei Euch demnächst wieder eine Rabatt-Aktion gibt? Wollt mir n neues Gehäuse+Kleinkram holen (Phobya) .

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin zu Fragen, hier auch noch eine Fachfrage :
Kann ich mittels *Watercool GPU-X Multi-Link* auch 2x *Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 680 LT*+1x *Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 670* verbinden oder passt diese nicht aufgrund anderer Abstände/verschiedener Positionen des Kühlkörpers auf der Karte?

Vorab vielen Dank

Gruß 

uka


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Juli 2013)

Hiho Andreas,

sag mal, bietet ihr auch nur Briefversand an? Ich bräuchte zwei dieser Teile:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss 90° G1/4 - black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss 90° G1/4 - black nickel 63229

und würde eigentlich nur ungern mehr Versand als Warenwert zahlen^^ Wenn das geht, wie läuft das dann?


Danke dir schonmal


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2013)

Also bei mir hat es bis jetzt immer funktioniert das in die Anmerkung zu schreiben. Musst dann natürlich eine Bezahlart wählen bei der nicht direkt das Geld ab geht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Juli 2013)

Wie hoch ist der Portobetrag dann? 1,45€?

Edit: hab das Dialogfeld gefunden, danke dir


----------



## AquaHero@AT (11. Juli 2013)

uka schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich wollte mal Nachfragen ob es bei Euch demnächst wieder eine Rabatt-Aktion gibt? Wollt mir n neues Gehäuse+Kleinkram holen (Phobya) .
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
die nächste Rabattaktion startet jetzt am kommenden Montag bei Hardwareluxx. Kannst dich da mal schlau machen  

Bezüglich der verschiedenen GPU-Kühler in Kombination mit dem Multi-Link, ich glaube nicht das es passen wird. Die Kühler sind ja an für sich sehr ähnlich aufgebaut, der Stutzen für die Anschlüsse ist ziemlich gleich, zumindest nach dem Fotos zu urteilen. Jedoch im montieren Zustand werden die ganz bestimmt nicht parallel zueinander stehen und verbunden werden können, das glaub ich nicht. Ich habe es nicht überprüft, habe dazu keine Gelegenheit, aber dennoch ist es sehr unwarscheinlich. Bei gleichen Modellen logisch, aber bei unterschiedlichen Karten? Ne, da nicht.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (11. Juli 2013)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Portobetrag dann? 1,45€?
> 
> Edit: hab das Dialogfeld gefunden, danke dir


 
Sehr gut  

Aber dennoch von mir ein feedback. Der Versand per Brief ist möglich, ist aber unversichert und kann nicht getrackt werden. Geht also auf eigenes Risiko. 
Kosten sind bei normalen Brief 1€, bei Maxibrief 2€.


----------



## Spiff (11. Juli 2013)

Guten Tag. Wie sieht der Status meiner Bestellung aus? Bestell-Nr.: 98021267


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Juli 2013)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Aber dennoch von mir ein feedback. Der Versand per Brief ist möglich, ist aber unversichert und kann nicht getrackt werden. Geht also auf eigenes Risiko.


 
Und auch gleich noch Feedback von mir - der Brief war vorhin im Briefkasten, hat also alles super geklappt


----------



## AquaHero@AT (16. Juli 2013)

Spiff schrieb:


> Guten Tag. Wie sieht der Status meiner Bestellung aus? Bestell-Nr.: 98021267


 
Hallo,
da wurde in der Zwischenzeit eine Teillieferung durchgeführt. Wann die Nachlieferung in den Versand übergeht, kann ich noch nicht sagen, dazu haben wir noch keine weiteren Informationen.
Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## AquaHero@AT (16. Juli 2013)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Und auch gleich noch Feedback von mir - der Brief war vorhin im Briefkasten, hat also alles super geklappt


 
Supi, danke fürs feedback!


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich habe seit gestern Mittag eine Bestellung bei euch aufgegeben und via Amzon bezahlt und kurzdarauf von der Buchhaltung eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen, doch unter meinem Konto taucht die Bestellung garnicht auf.
So als ob diese nie stattgefunden hätte


----------



## Tommi1 (19. Juli 2013)

Hattest Du Dich bei AT vorher eingelogt?

Wenn nicht, dann siehst Du es in Deinem Konto auch nicht.
So war es zumindest bei mir 2 mal, wie ich einfach (ohne einloggen) per Amazon oder PayPal bezahlt habe.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. Juli 2013)

^^Wird wohl daran gelegen haben, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären 

Aber ist jetzt auch egal, bzw. hat sich erledigt, die Sachen sind raus/unterwegs, habe gerade ne Mail bekommen


----------



## Tommi1 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich auch. Hab gestern um 17 Uhr noch was bestellt.
Auch per Amazon bezahlt.
Hab mich aber eigeloggt und es steht im Konto...


----------



## shoon (20. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern eine Bestellung abgegeben, nun wollte ich fragen, wann der "Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10 (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Red" ungefähr wieder ab Lager verfügbar sein wird?
Danke im Voraus,

mfg shoon


----------



## AquaHero@AT (22. Juli 2013)

shoon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe gestern eine Bestellung abgegeben, nun wollte ich fragen, wann der "Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 16/10 (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Red" ungefähr wieder ab Lager verfügbar sein wird?
> Danke im Voraus,
> ...


 
Hallo,
dieser Schlauch kommt leider nicht mehr rein, er ist EOL (end of life). Musst auf alternativen umsteigen, Masterkleer, Tygon etc.


----------



## shoon (22. Juli 2013)

Ok danke für die Antwort.
Dann muss ich wohl meine Bestellung ändern:/ Ich habe aber eine Frage: Wird man dort einen Unterschied sehen, also zwischen Masterkleer und dem Primochill Schlauch? Denn mein vorhandes System besteht ja aus dem Primochill Schlauch.

mfg shoon


----------



## AquaHero@AT (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
kann schon sein, denn es sind ja unterschiedliche Hersteller, sprich anderes Material etc.


----------



## alm0st (9. August 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich nen bestimmten Grund, warum ihr den Magicool Copper 540iger nicht anbietet oder anbieten könnt? Bei euch bekommt man ja leider nur den Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 als Einzigen 540iger Radi aber der ist zu dick für mein Case


----------



## AquaHero@AT (12. August 2013)

Hallo,
der Magicool Radi in 540er größe ist bisher nicht geplant gewesen, da gibt es schon einen Radie wie erwähnt von Alphacool, diese Radigröße ist kaum gefragt und da haben wir uns lediglich welche von Alphacool hingelegt. Momentan kann ich keinen Radi in 30mm Dicke und in dieser größe anbieten.


----------



## alex2210 (12. August 2013)

Hi  
Ich hab letzte Woche bei euch einen Aquaero 5 XT gekauft. Läuft eigentlich alles super  
Irgentwie geht die "Runtertaste" auf der Fernbedienung nicht. Ich würde die IR-Remote einschicken, weißt du an wen ich mich wenden kann ?


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2013)

Halt mal die FB in die Handykamera/andere billige Digicam. Wenn es blinkt wird wohl eher der Empfänger Probleme machen.


----------



## alm0st (12. August 2013)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Magicool Radi in 540er größe ist bisher nicht geplant gewesen, da gibt es schon einen Radie wie erwähnt von Alphacool, diese Radigröße ist kaum gefragt und da haben wir uns lediglich welche von Alphacool hingelegt. Momentan kann ich keinen Radi in 30mm Dicke und in dieser größe anbieten.


 
Alles klar, das dachte ich mir schon, trotzdem Danke. Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier: gibts im Herbst vielleicht nochmal ne kleine Rabattatkion? Die Sommeraktion hab ich leider voll verpasst


----------



## Spiff (13. August 2013)

Hallo. Wisst Ihr schon wann der Rest meiner Bestellung nach geliefert wird? Bestell-Nr.: 98021267.

Kannst du auch noch nachschauen an welche Adresse das ganze geschickt wird? Das erste Packet ging aus irgendwelchen Gründen
an die alte Adresse. Die Adresse im Account ist aktuell,

MfG Simon


----------



## AquaHero@AT (13. August 2013)

alm0st schrieb:


> Alles klar, das dachte ich mir schon, trotzdem Danke. Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier: gibts im Herbst vielleicht nochmal ne kleine Rabattatkion? Die Sommeraktion hab ich leider voll verpasst


 
Hallo, ja, es sind Rabattaktionen geplant, dazu gibt es dann aber ein ander mal infos zu, jetzt noch nicht


----------



## AquaHero@AT (13. August 2013)

Spiff schrieb:


> Hallo. Wisst Ihr schon wann der Rest meiner Bestellung nach geliefert wird? Bestell-Nr.: 98021267.
> 
> Kannst du auch noch nachschauen an welche Adresse das ganze geschickt wird? Das erste Packet ging aus irgendwelchen Gründen
> an die alte Adresse. Die Adresse im Account ist aktuell,
> ...


 
Hallo,
so wie ich sehe, ist da ein Artikel drinne, der nicht lagernd ist und auch nicht mehr geliefert wird: 82161 mod/smart VGA Power Connector 8Pin Buchse - Schwarz EOL (end of life). 
Adresse ist Schönh.... usw.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (13. August 2013)

alex2210 schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich hab letzte Woche bei euch einen Aquaero 5 XT gekauft. Läuft eigentlich alles super
> Irgentwie geht die "Runtertaste" auf der Fernbedienung nicht. Ich würde die IR-Remote einschicken, weißt du an wen ich mich wenden kann ?


 
Hallo,
wenn du die Steuerung zurück schicken möchtest, bitte dieses das Service Tool benutzen.


----------



## Spiff (13. August 2013)

Ok. Dann schickt nur denn lagernden artikel. Denn 8 pin connector vergessen wir.

Adresse ist ok


----------



## alex2210 (13. August 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Halt mal die FB in die Handykamera/andere billige Digicam. Wenn es blinkt wird wohl eher der Empfänger Probleme machen.


Du VERDAMMTES Genie !  
Ich werds ma ausprobieren, danke 
Edit:
So hab's gerade ausprobiert, sieht wohl aus, als würde die Untentaste am Steuerkreuz nicht mal ein Signal auslösen ;( 
Ich möchte aber nicht den ganzen Aquaero einschicken, der geht nämlich einwandfrei  
Wir wurde geraten, ich solle mich trotz der 14 Tage frist an Aquacomputer wenden, lieber wäre es mir aber, wenn ich da über AT lösen könnte. Aquahero, an wen soll ich mich jetzt wenden ? :S

Danke dir ;D


----------



## AquaHero@AT (15. August 2013)

alex2210 schrieb:


> Du VERDAMMTES Genie !
> Ich werds ma ausprobieren, danke
> Edit:
> So hab's gerade ausprobiert, sieht wohl aus, als würde die Untentaste am Steuerkreuz nicht mal ein Signal auslösen ;(
> ...


 
Du hast bei uns gekauft, deshalb währen wir dein Ansprechpartner. Wir werden aber nichts anderes machen, als die Retoure weiter an Aquacomputer zu leiten. Wenn du es schnell haben willst, wende dich mit einer Rechnungskopie an Aquacomputer direkt, die werden dir weiterhelfen. Sonst sicherlich auch über uns, ist doch gar keine Frage.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (15. August 2013)

Spiff schrieb:


> Ok. Dann schickt nur denn lagernden artikel. Denn 8 pin connector vergessen wir.
> 
> Adresse ist ok


 
Ok, ich habe den Artikel storniert und nur den lagernden Artikel in den Versand übergeben.


----------



## Spiff (15. August 2013)

Super! Danke!


----------



## AquaHero@AT (16. August 2013)

Gerne, immer weiter fragen, sonst werde ich hier Arbeitslos


----------



## huberei (9. September 2013)

hi
wollte mal fragen, ob ihr schon was zu einer herbstaktion wie letztes jahr bekannt geben könnt?


----------



## Gast1663794603 (16. September 2013)

Spätsommer Rabatt Aktion mit Aquatuning und Freeocen - noch einmal richtig absahnen! - Ankündigungen - Hardwareforum Freeocen


----------



## AquaHero@AT (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

war im Urlaub und die Vertretung hat hier wohl nicht geantwortet  
Aber da bensch dir von der Aktion bei Freeocen geschrieben hat, hast du eine antwort bekommen, vielleicht auch an der Aktion teilgenommen?


----------



## huberei (2. Oktober 2013)

Jep, hab natürlich sofort bestellt...


----------



## AquaHero@AT (7. Oktober 2013)

huberei schrieb:


> hi
> wollte mal fragen, ob ihr schon was zu einer herbstaktion wie letztes jahr bekannt geben könnt?


 
Hallo,

dazu kann ich im Moment noch nichts bekannt geben. Wenn du trotzdem Aufmerksam bleibst, wirst du zur rechten Zeit die Info bekommen


----------



## AquaHero@AT (7. Oktober 2013)

huberei schrieb:


> Jep, hab natürlich sofort bestellt...


 
Na dann hat sich der Post doch gelohnt  

Wenn du Fragen hast, darfst du dich jederzeit an mich wenden!


----------



## Quentinxd (24. November 2013)

Hi, ich möchte mir demnächst eine Wakü für meine CPU + Graka zulegen. Ich habe den i7 4770k und möchte mir eine r9 290x mit Waterblock kaufen.  
Ich habe mir schon einen Warenkorb zusammengestellt und wollte mal fragen ob die Komponenten reichen um den CPU und die 290x anständig zu kühlen und was ich noch am Warenkorb verbessern könnte.
Schon mal danke im voraus 

Hier der Warenkorb: Aquatuning Österreich

LG Quentin


----------



## AquaHero@AT (29. November 2013)

Hallo Quentinxd,
an für sich ist der Warenkorb ok. Du hast zwei Flaschen Double Protect bestellt, eine würde vollkommen ausreichen. Kannst dir die zweite aber klar auf Reserve legen. Desweiteren hast du den 10/8mm Schlauch + Anschlüsse. Gängig ist derzeit eher 13/10mm, hast ein bissle mehr Durchfluss. Das muss aber nicht zwingend geändert werden, denn so groß wird der Unterschied auch nicht sein. Den GPU-Kühler hast du noch nicht im Warenkorb, den hast du schon? Oder besorgst dir den wo anders? Oder weißt du nicht welcher passt? Aquacomputer hat derzeit welche, allerdings sind die noch nicht lagernd. Der Radiator dürfte allerdings etwas Grenzwertig sein, nimm da lieber einen 45mm dicken Radi. Ansonst gebe ich dir grünes Licht


----------



## Quentinxd (3. Dezember 2013)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Hallo Quentinxd,
> an für sich ist der Warenkorb ok. Du hast zwei Flaschen Double Protect bestellt, eine würde vollkommen ausreichen. Kannst dir die zweite aber klar auf Reserve legen. Desweiteren hast du den 10/8mm Schlauch + Anschlüsse. Gängig ist derzeit eher 13/10mm, hast ein bissle mehr Durchfluss. Das muss aber nicht zwingend geändert werden, denn so groß wird der Unterschied auch nicht sein. Den GPU-Kühler hast du noch nicht im Warenkorb, den hast du schon? Oder besorgst dir den wo anders? Oder weißt du nicht welcher passt? Aquacomputer hat derzeit welche, allerdings sind die noch nicht lagernd. Der Radiator dürfte allerdings etwas Grenzwertig sein, nimm da lieber einen 45mm dicken Radi. Ansonst gebe ich dir grünes Licht


 
Den GPU Kühler möchte ich später zusammen mit der Graka kaufen.
Bei mir passt leider nur 30mm Radi ins Case. Macht das viel Unterschied?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (4. Dezember 2013)

Der Unterschied würde wohl schon merkbar sein, aber ich kann da nicht mit Zahlen dienen. Ok, der 30mm dicke Radi sollte CPU und Graka auch noch einigermaßen kühlen können, besser wäre halt nur ein dickerer Radi.


----------



## XE85 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hy, habe gerade gesehen das es in Österreich ein "Notlager" für Selbstabholung gibt:

Aquatuning Österreich - 21.11.2013

Vll überseh ich es einfach nur, aber wo genau ist dieses Lager(bzw die Abholadresse)?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (10. Dezember 2013)

Hast du schon mal angerufen? Dann hast du ganz schnell die antwort  

Das Notlager befindet sich bei Herrn Hobza, Rosaliagasse 11, 2434 Götzendorf.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Dezember 2013)

moin moin, ich hab mir vor einer weile den neuen alphacool durchflussanzeiger beu euch besorgt und nun stellt sich mir die frage, wie ich die anzeigte drehzahl umrechnen muss, um auf den durchfluss in liter zu kommen. weder n der artikelbeschreibung bei euch, noch auf der alphacool website steht eine info dazu.
ich hab auch bereits (vor etwa einer woche) eine mail an den alphacool-support geschrieben, aber da kam bisher keine antwort.

gruss, toifel

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Fließanzeiger G1/4 mit Tachosignal - Plexi Alphacool Fließanzeiger G1/4 mit Tachosignal - Plexi 71221
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Fließanzeiger G1/4 mit Tachosignal - Plexi 17176


----------



## AquaHero@AT (20. Dezember 2013)

Mh.... ich habe mal bei Alphacool nachgefragt. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, das die Umrechnung nicht mit der Steuerung möglich ist, sondern durch einfache Art wie zB. Zeit stoppen und in einen Eimer laufen lassen. Mehr kann ich dazu leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Dezember 2013)

hm, also verkauft alphacool im grunde ein unfertiges produkt. naja halb so wild, eine abschaltsicherung geht damit trotzdem.

edit: gerade zusammen mit Joselman festgestellt, dass der fließanzeiger nur in eine richtung funktioniert, diese aber in keiner weise eingezeichnet ist. 
wirkt auf mich wie "wir wollen das jetzt schnell auf den makrt bringen." an sich bin ich mit alphacool ja sehr zufrieden, aber der fließanzeiger bekommt für's erste ein kleines minus verpasst, also im moment keine kaufempfehlung. vielleicht kommt ja noch eine revision 2, bei der dann auch möglicherweise bereits vom hersteller aus die angabe zum umrechnen der drehzahl in durchfluss dabei ist, und die fließrichtung in irgendeiner vorm angegeben ist. ein kleiner aufkleber würde ja reichen, den kann man dann je nach geschmack drauflassen oder abnehmen.


----------



## Joselman (20. Dezember 2013)

Also tut sich da nix mehr?



> Pulse pro 1000ml: (wird nachgereicht)


----------



## AquaHero@AT (30. Dezember 2013)

Mh... da müssen wir mal nachfragen, wir übernehmen die Angaben vom Hersteller. Sobald es dazu neuigkeiten gibt, werden wir dies bei uns ebenfalls aktuallisieren.


----------



## beren2707 (28. April 2014)

Kurze Nachfrage: Ich würde bei euch gerne, da ich bald mit dem Eintreffen des Morpheus rechne, dieses Adapterkabel bestellen. Jedoch musste ich feststellen, dass die Versandkosten höher als die eigentlichen Kosten des Produkts wären. Könnte man solch ein kleines Kabel nicht auch per Brief verschicken?

Besten Dank und Gruß,
beren2707

Edit: Habe jetzt einfach mal entsprechend der Angaben auf der Website das Kabel mit Vermerk bestellt und 5,49€ überwiesen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ist anfür sich möglich, muss von uns in der Bestellung umgestellt werden. Ist dies in der Zwischenzeit bereits geschehen?


----------



## beren2707 (10. Mai 2014)

Wie im Edit angemerkt, habe ich mich an die Angaben der Website gehalten. Mir wurden für den Brief nur 2€ Kosten für den Versand berechnet  (ist auch schon vor ein paar Tagen angekommen), deswegen habe ich jetzt noch 50 Cent Guthaben übrig bei euch.  Werde also in absehbarer Zeit mal wieder was bestellen, muss mir nur noch überlegen was es sein soll.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (12. Mai 2014)

Dann ist jetzt die beste Zeit dafür  Im moment läuft wieder eine Rabatt-Aktion bei Meisterkühler mit 12%  Guck einmal rein


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Aquatuning Team! Könnt Ihr eine Empfehlung für Farbzusätze geben, welche gut mit dem Alphacool CKC kombinierbar sind?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
habe dir dazu heute nochmal per Mail geschrieben


----------



## skyscraper (2. Juli 2014)

- Problem durch Aquacomputer-Support gelöst -


----------



## T_O_O_L_P (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Aquatuning Support, ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des
FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V ( www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/au...ozenq-liquid-fusion-v-series-250mm-blue?c=292 ) Ausgleichsbehälters. Ist es möglich die Kaltlichtkatohde gegen eine LED austauschen?


----------



## FSPower (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Noiseblocker PL2: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Bei den Bewertungen steht: 





> Die mitgelieferten Gummidichtichtungen sind klasse, passen aber sich leider nicht auf jeden Radiator ( alphacool 360mm xt45 )


 / 





> Die Gummirahmen passen zwar nicht auf jedem Radiator



Was genau soll das Bedeuten? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, was da nicht passen soll. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen, weil ich mir genau diese Kombination (PL2 und XT45 480) bald kaufen will. 

Viele Grüße,
FSPower


----------



## AquaHero@AT (9. Juli 2014)

T_O_O_L_P schrieb:


> Hallo Aquatuning Support, ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des
> FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V ( FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Series 250mm - Blue | 60mm - L | Röhrenbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany ) Ausgleichsbehälters. Ist es möglich die Kaltlichtkatohde gegen eine LED austauschen?


 
Rein theoretisch ist es möglich, statt der Kathode eine LED einzusetzen. Musst nur gucken, wie du die LED befestigst.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (9. Juli 2014)

FSPower schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Noiseblocker PL2: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL2 ( 120x120x25mm ) | Lüfter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...


 
Es ist so, das die Entkopplungen einen äußeren Rahmen um den Lüfter bilden. Weil aber die Lüfter in der Montage schon sehr dich beieinander sitzen, kann die entkopplung schwer bzw. gar nicht genutzt werden, wenn man nicht gerade einen Singel Radiator benutzt.


----------



## Joselman (9. Juli 2014)

Ich finde die aktive Backplate für die Titan nicht mehr.

Aqua Computer Webshop - Backplate für kryographics GTX Titan und GTX Titan Black, aktiv XCS 23563

Nicht mehr im Sortiment?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ist momentan nicht lagernd und wurde bisher auch nicht wieder bestellt. Da diese allerdings selbst beim Hersteller nicht lagernd ist, siehts momentan schlecht aus. Vielleicht hilft dir die späte Antwort noch was


----------



## Dark-Blood (5. August 2014)

Hallo, 
vielleicht kann man mir hier helfen: 
Ich habe Phobya Red 180 mm bestellt (3 Stück) und alle hatten entweder ein schleifen oder ein rattern. 
Nach dem ich den Support angerufen hatte wurde mir zugesichert man selektiert mir drei absolut laufruhige und schickt mir diese zu nachdem ich meine zurückgeschickt habe. 

Gesagt getan, nur jetzt sagt man mir alle drei sind in Ordnung und ich erhalte eine Gutschrift. Das Problem: Nicht nur ich habe die Geräusche gehört sondern auch mein Bruder und so fühle ich mich irgendwie verarscht ... 
Jetzt soll ich wieder neue bestellen und Versandkosten zahlen um dann darauf zu hoffen, dass diese dann in Ordnung sind, ansonsten gleiches Spiel wieder von vorne? 
Wenn einem so eine Zusage gemacht wird, dann sollte man sich doch auch daran halten? 

RMA Nr. ist die 90126

Wäre echt nett wenn man sich meinem Problem annehmen könnte und mir die versprochenen Lüfter zuschickt.

Gruß


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2014)

Moin,

ich hab da eine Frage bezüglich der Händlerbewertung bei Geizhals.de: Bei meinem bis jetzt ersten (aber sicherlich nicht letzten!) Paket von AT war neben einem Päckchen (leckerer) Gummibärchen ein Hinweis beiliegend, der mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass ich per Mail einen Gutschein für meine nächste Bestellung bekommen würde, wenn ich AT auf Geizhals.de bewerten würde.

Gestern Bewertung abgegeben, heut würd ich gern wieder was bestellen ^^ Da käme besagter Gutschein gerade recht, bis jetzt hab ich aber nichts erhalten (ich will euch jetzt nicht hetzen )

Wann darf ich in etwa mit der Mail rechnen (Bestellnummer: 10251538)? Wäre cool wenn ich die heute noch bekommen würde


----------



## AquaHero@AT (11. August 2014)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht kann man mir hier helfen:
> Ich habe Phobya Red 180 mm bestellt (3 Stück) und alle hatten entweder ein schleifen oder ein rattern.
> Nach dem ich den Support angerufen hatte wurde mir zugesichert man selektiert mir drei absolut laufruhige und schickt mir diese zu nachdem ich meine zurückgeschickt habe.
> ...



Hi,
ich schaus mir an und werde versuchen, den Fall wieder ins rechte Lot zu bringen. 
Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## AquaHero@AT (11. August 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab da eine Frage bezüglich der Händlerbewertung bei Geizhals.de: Bei meinem bis jetzt ersten (aber sicherlich nicht letzten!) Paket von AT war neben einem Päckchen (leckerer) Gummibärchen ein Hinweis beiliegend, der mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass ich per Mail einen Gutschein für meine nächste Bestellung bekommen würde, wenn ich AT auf Geizhals.de bewerten würde.
> 
> ...


 
Kannst du mir dazu bitte den direkten Link geben?


----------



## HighEnd111 (14. August 2014)

Händlerbewertungen für Aquatuning | Geizhals Deutschland

Nummer 950 



			
				HighEnd111 schrieb:
			
		

> *Erstklassige Auswahl, erstklassiger Service!*
> 
> Bestellnr: 10251538
> 
> ...



Edit: Letzten Satz im Zitat hab ich ja auch eingehalten und eine zweite Bewertung abgegeben, ist die Nr. 959.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (1. September 2014)

Hi,
den Code hast du ja in der Zwischenzeit schon erhalten, ist somit geklärt. 
Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. September 2014)

Jop, passt  Vielen Dank


----------



## AquaHero@AT (4. September 2014)

Nicht dafür. Viel spaß beim weiteren Shoppen / Stöbern im Shop


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. September 2014)

Moin  Schonwieder ich ... ich hab beim "Shoppen / Stöbern im Shop" bemerkt, dass meine ekomi-Bewertung noch immer nicht aufgenommen wurde, obwohl ich sie bereits vor über einem Monat abgegeben habe.

Mich beeinträchtigt das zwar nicht, die 10% sind per Mail bei mir angekommen, aber es ist doch eigentlich im Sinne von AT, die Bewertungen zu veröffentlichen um neuen Kunden einen guten Überblick zu verschaffen.

Des Weiteren habe ich für meine zweite Bestellung, die am 08.08. bei mir eintraf, noch immer keinen Bewertungsbogen geschickt bekommen. Gibts das nur bei Erstbestellung?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe 
Liebe Grüße, HighEnd


----------



## AquaHero@AT (22. September 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Moin  Schonwieder ich ... ich hab beim "Shoppen / Stöbern im Shop" bemerkt, dass meine ekomi-Bewertung noch immer nicht aufgenommen wurde, obwohl ich sie bereits vor über einem Monat abgegeben habe.
> 
> Mich beeinträchtigt das zwar nicht, die 10% sind per Mail bei mir angekommen, aber es ist doch eigentlich im Sinne von AT, die Bewertungen zu veröffentlichen um neuen Kunden einen guten Überblick zu verschaffen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wegen den Bewertungen, das ist technisch momentan noch ein kleines Anbindungsproblem gewesen, weshalb wir da noch keine Bewertungen hochladen konnten. Dies wird aber noch nachträglich durchgeführt. Wegen der erneuten Bewertung, richtig. Ist nur für die erstbestellung möglich.


----------



## HighEnd111 (22. September 2014)

Alles klar, damit wären alle Klarheiten beseitigt  

Dankeschön... bis zur nächsten Bestellung (lässt wohl nicht mehr lange auf sich warten ^^)


----------



## AquaHero@AT (23. September 2014)

Das hört man gerne  Für Fragen jeglicher Art kannst du dich jederzeit hier melden, gucke täglich rein


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. September 2014)

Und schon die erste Frage ... weiß man denn schon, wann die Phobya RGB-Flexlightcontroller wieder verfügbar sind? Der Liefertermin sei anscheinend überschritten. Bräuchte relativ schnell einen ^^


----------



## AquaHero@AT (26. September 2014)

Soll heute kommen


----------



## Flexsist (1. Oktober 2014)

Was ich mal noch los werden wollte...

Ihr solltet bei den Aquatuning Shirt's dazu schreiben das sie nach dem waschen extrem einlaufen. Ich hatte mir über'n Kumpel mal eins in der Größe L (welche schon recht klein ausfiel für eine L) bestellt. Nach einmal waschen (40°) ist es nun höhstens noch eine S, wenn überhaupt, was es für mich bei 1.90 Körpergröße selbstverständlich unbrauchbar macht. Bin ich sehr enttäuscht von, da ihr ja noch die ach so tolle Quali der Shirt's beworben habt. Ich mein was bringt es mir, dass der Aufdruck selbst nach 100 Wäschen noch aussieht wie neu, wenn das Shirt selbst aber nach einmal waschen nicht mehr passt? Genau, nichts! Hier besteht meiner Meinung nach noch Handlungsbedarf!



MfG


----------



## BlackPanter85 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zu einer Bestellung, die ich Ende letzter Woche aufgegeben hatte.

Seit gestern früh steht es auf dem Status "wird gepackt". Dauert das immer 1-2 Tage wenn alles auf Lager ist oder ist da was schief gelaufen?

Kann ich die Bestellnummer hier einfach rein schreiben oder lieber per PN?

LG Panter


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ohne AquaHero jetzt zuvorkommen zu wollen: bei mir dauerten bis jetzt beide Bestellungen insgesamt (von Zahlung bis Lieferung) 2 bis 3 *Werk*tage, bis sie von Bielefeld nach Ba-Wü gebracht wurden. Heißt, an Feiertagen wird natürlich nicht gearbeitet. Wenn du am 3. Oktober (oder vllt. am 2. Oktober) bestellt hast, arbeiteten die Leute erst wieder am Samstag (4. Oktober).


----------



## BlackPanter85 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal ein Screenshot vom Auftrag. Bestellnummer steht auch mit bei falls AquaHero diese braucht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Update:
Steht immer noch "wird gepackt"...
Obwohl alles mit Stückzahlen über 10-20 verfügbar ist. So kenne ich das gar nicht von Aquatuning.

Ob ich das ganze wo anders schneller bekomme?

Update2:
08.10.2014 11:20 Uhr
Laut Support ist die Auftragslage wohl sehr hoch... dennoch soll meine Bestellung evtl noch heute das Haus verlassen. Hoffen wir mal das Beste.

Update3:
08.10.2014 17:14 Uhr
Status immer noch auf "Wird gepackt".
Mal sehen ob heute noch was passiert...

Update4:
08.10.2014 20:02 Uhr
Keine Änderung am Status

Update5:
09.10.2014 16:38 Uhr
Endlich an DHL übergeben [emoji5] 
Morgen ist es hoffentlich da da.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (13. Oktober 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Was ich mal noch los werden wollte...
> 
> Ihr solltet bei den Aquatuning Shirt's dazu schreiben das sie nach dem waschen extrem einlaufen. Ich hatte mir über'n Kumpel mal eins in der Größe L (welche schon recht klein ausfiel für eine L) bestellt. Nach einmal waschen (40°) ist es nun höhstens noch eine S, wenn überhaupt, was es für mich bei 1.90 Körpergröße selbstverständlich unbrauchbar macht. Bin ich sehr enttäuscht von, da ihr ja noch die ach so tolle Quali der Shirt's beworben habt. Ich mein was bringt es mir, dass der Aufdruck selbst nach 100 Wäschen noch aussieht wie neu, wenn das Shirt selbst aber nach einmal waschen nicht mehr passt? Genau, nichts! Hier besteht meiner Meinung nach noch Handlungsbedarf!
> 
> MfG



Die werden bald sowieso ausgetauscht. Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (13. Oktober 2014)

BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Screenshot vom Auftrag. Bestellnummer steht auch mit bei falls AquaHero diese braucht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo,

sehr genaue Dokumentation. 

Wir haben in der letzten Zeit in der Tat einen sehr hohen Auftragstatus gehabt, weshalb die Bestellungen etwas in die Warteschleife gekommen sind. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt soweit Verständnis aufbringen, wenn wir einmal nicht ganz so schnell wie gewohnt ausgeliefert haben. 

Wir sind nach wie vor bestrebt, JEDE Bestellung so schnell wie möglich zu verschicken!


----------



## BlackPanter85 (15. Oktober 2014)

Die zweite, folgende Bestellung dagegen war sehr flott bei mir [emoji106] 

Das Problem ist, dad ich bei der Bestellung nicht genau hingesehen habe und jetzt was nicht passendes da habe [emoji16] 
Das sollte aber laut Ihrer Kollegin beim Mail Support kein Problem sein. Die Rücksendeanschrift hat sie mir auch gleich mit geteilt.
Was ich jetzt wissen möchte ist, ob ich nach Bestätigung der Rücksendung das richtige bestelle und die Gutschrift gegengerechnet wird. Ist das ohne weiteres möglich?

Gruß Panter


----------



## AquaHero@AT (16. Oktober 2014)

Ja auf alle Fälle. Da gehen wir i.d.R. auf Kundenwunsch direkt ein. Verrechnung erfolgt wenn du das angibst, sodass nur die Nachzahlung notwendig ist.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (16. Oktober 2014)

Habe noch eine Frage zu erster Bestellung vom 05.10
2014. Da sollte ein Aufkleber als Geschenk oder so bei sein. Leider habe ich nichts im Karton gefunden. Auf der Rechnung/Lieferumpfang ist nichts verzeichnet.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (17. Oktober 2014)

Dann gib mir mal die Bestellnummer, dann schick ich dir den per Brief nach


----------



## BlackPanter85 (17. Oktober 2014)

Die Bestellnummer war die 10255186. Wäre nett wenn du da mal nachsehen würdest.

Die andere Bestellung ist heute per Post zurück an euch gegangen. Sobald es da ist bekomme ich ja eine Mail, oder? Oder soll ich da ein separates Ticket zwecks RMA erstellen? Wenn ja, wie geht das? [emoji51]


----------



## Flexsist (17. Oktober 2014)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Die werden bald sowieso ausgetauscht. Aber danke für den Hinweis.



Ok. Was genau wird denn ausgetauscht? Das Material? Der Aufdruck bleibt der Selbe, oder kommt das Aquatuning-Logo von eurer Webseite drauf?
Mich interessiert sowas. 

MfG


----------



## AquaHero@AT (21. Oktober 2014)

BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> Die Bestellnummer war die 10255186. Wäre nett wenn du da mal nachsehen würdest.
> 
> Die andere Bestellung ist heute per Post zurück an euch gegangen. Sobald es da ist bekomme ich ja eine Mail, oder? Oder soll ich da ein separates Ticket zwecks RMA erstellen? Wenn ja, wie geht das? [emoji51]


 
Mh... in dieser Bestellung ist kein Aufkleber vermerkt. Machen wir es mal anders: Welchen Aufkleber willst du haben? Ich schick ihn dir per Brief zu  

Wegen der RMA Abwicklung. Wenn du noch kein Service-Ticket erstellt hast, dann bitte hier nachtragen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (21. Oktober 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ok. Was genau wird denn ausgetauscht? Das Material? Der Aufdruck bleibt der Selbe, oder kommt das Aquatuning-Logo von eurer Webseite drauf?
> Mich interessiert sowas.
> 
> MfG



Dazu hab ich noch nicht nähere Infos vorliegen, aber auf alle Fälle das Logo


----------



## BlackPanter85 (21. Oktober 2014)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Mh... in dieser Bestellung ist kein Aufkleber vermerkt. Machen wir es mal anders: Welchen Aufkleber willst du haben? Ich schick ihn dir per Brief zu
> 
> Wegen der RMA Abwicklung. Wenn du noch kein Service-Ticket erstellt hast, dann bitte hier nachtragen.


Ich hatte den AquaTuning in 100mm x 60mm ausgewählt. Wäre super wenn ich den noch per Post bekommen könnte [emoji4]


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (21. Oktober 2014)

Hey Aquahero,

Ich würde gerne etwas innerhalb des 14-tägigen Rückgaberechtes zu euch zurückschicken (ST30 zurück und gegen den XT45 360 Radiator tauschen).
Wie läuft das bei euch ab, ich nehme mal stark an dass ich dafür ein Formular benötige?
Wenn ja, wo bekäme ich das denn?

Edit: Ich hätte doch noch ein Anliegen, und zwar habe ich mir erneut etwas bestellt (Bestellnummer wäre: 97022113) und auch schon das Geld dafür überwiesen.
Blöderweise hab ich ein paar Anschlüsse vergessen die ich mir spätestens morgen bestellen werde, könntet ihr dann die dann einfach zu dieser Bestellung hinzufügen?

Wenn ich dafür eine komplett neue Bestellung tätigen müsste wäre das ziemlich blöd für mich da wäre der Versand praktisch so teuer wie die Anschlüsse ausfallen würde 

Vielen Dank schon einmal für deine Hilfe


----------



## skyhigh5 (21. Oktober 2014)

grüß dich Aquahero,

muss leider zwei von euch erworbene Teile(aquaero 5lt und mps flow 200) zurückschicken und reparieren lassen.

Kann man bei euch auch den MPS Flow gegen etwas anderes tauschen?

MFG


----------



## AquaHero@AT (14. November 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Hey Aquahero,
> 
> Ich würde gerne etwas innerhalb des 14-tägigen Rückgaberechtes zu euch zurückschicken (ST30 zurück und gegen den XT45 360 Radiator tauschen).
> Wie läuft das bei euch ab, ich nehme mal stark an dass ich dafür ein Formular benötige?
> ...


 
Pardon, konnte deine Anfrage nicht rechtzeitig bearbeiten, somit weiß  ich nicht, ob dir anderweitig geholfen wurde oder nicht... Ich sehe zumindest 6 Anschlüsse bei dir in der Bestellung


----------



## AquaHero@AT (14. November 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> grüß dich Aquahero,
> 
> muss leider zwei von euch erworbene Teile(aquaero 5lt und mps flow 200) zurückschicken und reparieren lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Sicherlich, schicks zurück und du kannst für die Gutschrift gerne was anderes bekommen.


----------



## skyhigh5 (14. November 2014)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Sicherlich, schicks zurück und du kannst für die Gutschrift gerne was anderes bekommen.


Ok das ist interessant.

Die Dame vom Rma Formular meinte"nein, da wir ihnen auch nur den reparierten Sensor von Aquacomputer zuschicken würden.Es wäre möglich wenn AC den defekten Sensor gegen Neuware austauscht"

Soll ich es jetzt direkt Ac schicken und mir den Umweg zu euch sparen oder doch zu euch und ihr tauscht das Ding gegen einen anderen DFM von AC?

Mfg


----------



## AquaHero@AT (18. November 2014)

skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ok das ist interessant.
> 
> Die Dame vom Rma Formular meinte"nein, da wir ihnen auch nur den reparierten Sensor von Aquacomputer zuschicken würden.Es wäre möglich wenn AC den defekten Sensor gegen Neuware austauscht"
> 
> ...


 
Mh... da habe ich nicht genau drüber gesehen. An für sich ist es möglich, defekte Ware zurück zu schicken, welche dann i.d.R. auch ausgetauscht wird, oder als GS erstellt wird. Dies ist natürlich mit einigen Außnahmen behaftet, da bin ich nicht näher drauf eingegangen. Wenn du doch schon mit der Frau Fenske in Kontakt bist, dann kläre doch mit ihr alle weiteren Fragen, sie ist da Fachfrau


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einigen Wochen (oder Monaten) ein kleines Problem: Ich nutze Mayhems Pastel - Ice White 1000m Nach dem ich meinen PC mal wieder offen hatte, ist mir sofort aufgefallen, dass die Schläuche sehr trüb wirken. Als ich dann mal etwas näher hingeschaut habe, fand ich paar braune Stellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In einem anderen Forum ist mir noch ein User aufgefallen, der ein ähnliches Problem mit Mayhems Pastel hatte. Auch im Internet findet man hier und da immer mal wieder ein paar betroffene User.

*Nun meine Frage:* Ist das normal oder liegt hier ein "Defekt" vor? Wäre das ein Reklamationsgrund? Habe hier noch eine Flasche versiegelt in der Ecke stehen (1 1/2 Flaschen im System). Ist jene auch betroffen?

Bin momentan echt ratlos und habe die Hoffnung, dass sie mir als Verkäufer helfen können.

Gruß


----------



## AquaHero@AT (27. November 2014)

Hallo Pseudoephedrin,
hast du die Kompontenen gereinigt? Und wenn, mit welchem Mittel?
Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. November 2014)

Hallo,

Ja vor dem Einbau habe ich alles mit dest. Wasser gespült und die Radiatoren mehrmals mit einer CillitBang Lösung gereinigt.


----------



## -H1N1- (27. November 2014)

Hallo Support!

Nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen:

Die Artikelnummer 12838 passt definitiv auf diese Karte http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-970-superclocked-acx-2-0-04g-p4-2974-a1168373.html?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (2. Dezember 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hallo Support!
> 
> Nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen:
> 
> Die Artikelnummer 12838 passt definitiv auf diese Karte http://geizhals.de/evga-geforce-gtx-970-superclocked-acx-2-0-04g-p4-2974-a1168373.html?



Ja, laut der Tabelle von Alphacool passt der Kühler.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (2. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ja vor dem Einbau habe ich alles mit dest. Wasser gespült und die Radiatoren mehrmals mit einer CillitBang Lösung gereinigt.



Das ist komisch. Defekt ist da scheinbar noch nichts, aber normal ist dieser Farbwechsel auch nicht. Ist der Schlauch von innen oder von außen bräunlich? Sieht von außen so aus, kann das sein? Reklamationsgrund ist das nicht wirklich, es sei denn die Farbe ist von innen her bräunlich und verdreckt das System (Flockenbildungen etc.)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Dezember 2014)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Das ist komisch. Defekt ist da scheinbar noch nichts, aber normal ist dieser Farbwechsel auch nicht. Ist der Schlauch von innen oder von außen bräunlich? Sieht von außen so aus, kann das sein? Reklamationsgrund ist das nicht wirklich, es sei denn die Farbe ist von innen her bräunlich und verdreckt das System (Flockenbildungen etc.)


Der Schlauch ist von Innen braun. Ich empfinde die Verfärbung nicht als "normal". Eine Verschmutzung konnte ich aber nicht feststellen in Form von Flockenbildungen o.Ä.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (10. Dezember 2014)

Das ist wirklich komisch, kann dir dazu nicht viel sagen, weil ich das problem so nicht kenne. Ich kann  dir 3m vom Masterkleer Schlauch anbieten, vielleicht hift das fürs erste. Was meinst du?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend 

Danke für das Angebot, dass nehme ich natürlich dankend an.  Habe 13/10er.

Besten Dank


----------



## AquaHero@AT (15. Dezember 2014)

Dann machen wir es so. Brauche noch eine alte Bestell oder deine KD-Nr  Dann kann ich den Schlauch versenden.
Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Dezember 2014)

AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> Dann machen wir es so. Brauche noch eine alte Bestell oder deine KD-Nr  Dann kann ich den Schlauch versenden.
> Gruß,
> Aquahero


Hallo,

ich habe mal eine PN hinterlassen.

Vielen Dank! 

Gruß


----------



## AquaHero@AT (17. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar, bei uns geht der Schlauch heute auf die Reise


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank! 

*Edit
*
Hier mal noch Direktvergleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmals vielen Dank für euren tollen Support.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (22. Dezember 2014)

Gern gerne  

Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich dir!


----------



## Wolfi_2k14 (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ist das normal das man bei einem neuen 80€ teuren Radiator die Lamellen wieder gerade biegen soll ??? 

Ich habe bei euch zwei Radiatoren bestellt und einer war leider leicht defekt (Lamellen eingedrückt) kann passieren aber das euer Telefon Support mir sagt das ich die Lamellen wieder gerade biegen soll ist eine Frechheit! 
Der Radiator ist zurück gegangen und wird gerade Repariert oder Ausgetauscht . 

In Zukunft werde ich mir wohl zweimal überlegen ob ich bei euch Bestelle.

das musste mal raus 


MFG


----------



## DeathRider54 (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo
ich habe ein Problem und ich hoffe ihr könnt mit helfen. Ich habe am Dienstag eine WaKü bestellt, gezahlt als Überweisung. Ich weiß dass eine Überweisung max zwei Arbeitstage dauert, d.h das Geld müsste spätestens am Freitag bei der Buchhaltung sein. Stattdessen warte ich immernoch und bekomme seit Donnerstag keine Antwort von Aquatuning..

Und ich hoffe ich bekomme in kürze eine Antwort.


----------



## DeathRider54 (7. Februar 2015)

Hier kriege ich auch keinr Antwort....


----------



## sh4sta (7. Februar 2015)

Am Wochenende arbeitet bei AquaTuning niemand. Da musst Du dich bis Montag gedulden.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (16. Februar 2015)

Wolfi_2k14 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das normal das man bei einem neuen 80€ teuren Radiator die Lamellen wieder gerade biegen soll ???
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ups, hier wartet ihr auf antwort von uns und keiner ist da... Sorry! 

Zum Problem mit den Lamellen, das tut der Leistung keinen Abbruch. Jetzt ist natürlich interessant in welchem Ausmaß die Lamellen verbogen sind, bei extremen tauschen wir gerne die Produkte aus. Aber wie ich es dem Kontext entnehmen kann, hast du deine Frage bereits Telefonisch klären können? Hast du deinen Radi mittlerweile bekommen? Wenn nicht, sag bescheid, ich schaue dann nach woran es liegt. 
Gruß,
Aquahero


----------



## AquaHero@AT (16. Februar 2015)

DeathRider54 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe ein Problem und ich hoffe ihr könnt mit helfen. Ich habe am Dienstag eine WaKü bestellt, gezahlt als Überweisung. Ich weiß dass eine Überweisung max zwei Arbeitstage dauert, d.h das Geld müsste spätestens am Freitag bei der Buchhaltung sein. Stattdessen warte ich immernoch und bekomme seit Donnerstag keine Antwort von Aquatuning..
> 
> Und ich hoffe ich bekomme in kürze eine Antwort.



Ohne Bestellnummer können wir nicht weiterhelfen. Hast du in der Zwischenzeit antwort erhalten?


----------



## Nobody2512 (19. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen ob das immer noch so läuft, dass man für eine Geizhalsbewertung einen 10% Rabattcode erhält. Hätte ne größere Bestellung (>500€) anstehen und leider die letzte Aktion am 15. verpasst.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (2. Juni 2015)

Neuer Support Mitarbeiter im Forum


Hallo liebe Community,

sowie sich die Welt dreht, geht es auch bei Aquatuning weiter und Änderungen stehen an. 
Wir haben einen neuen Mitarbeiter (Eddy@Aquatuning), welcher sich in Zukunft um eure Angelegenheiten hier im Forum kümmern wird. 

Ich werde mich bei Aquatuning um andere Bereiche kümmern und werde hin und wieder vielleicht nochmal hier schreiben wenn es nötig sein wird, bin jedoch nicht mehr das offizielle Sprachrohr im Forum zu Aquatuning  

Der Eddy wird sich in kürze hier nochmal vorstellen und sich dann weiter um eure Anliegen kümmern.

Mit vielen Grüßen,

Aquahero alias A. Klassen


----------



## sh4sta (2. Juni 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß bei deinen neuen Aufgaben Hero und Willkommen Eddy. 

Und einfach mal ein zwischendurch Lob an AquaTuning. Hatte in letzter Zeit nen paar Bestellungen(die sich teilweise erst beim Basteln ergeben haben) und hatte diese eigentlich immer(bis aufienmal, aber das war DHL Schuld^^) innerhalb von 48h in meinen Händen. Top, weiter so^^

greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo Community,

ja, der Kollege darf sich jetzt wieder hinter seiner Phalanx aus vier Monitoren verstecken und sich weider seinen eigentlichen Aufgaben widmen. Damit übernehme ich den Supportbereich und ihr dürft nun mich mit Fragen und Problemen überschütten. Wir werden auch in Zukunft etwas mehr hier im Forum machen und zeigen und generell den Content für euch etwas erhöhen damit es nicht langweilig wird. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen viel Spaß und gute Laune.

Gruß,
Eddy


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (3. Juni 2015)

Auch nicht schlecht wenn man Aquatuning mit Aquacomputer verwechselt 

SRY hier stand Müll


----------



## Ebrithil (4. Juni 2015)

Hey,
ich habe gestern per PayPal bei euch etwas bestellt und seit gestern 15:16 steht der Status auf "Wird gepackt". Ich wollte nur mal nachfragen ob es irgendein Problem gibt da ich solch "lange" Wartezeiten beim Packen nicht von euch gewöhnt bin.
Ich hatte nämlich eigentlich gehofft das ich morgen Abend pünktlich zum Wochenende basteln kann, das wird wohl eher nix mehr 
Bestellnummer: 10270956

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Ebrithil aka Christoph


----------



## sh4sta (4. Juni 2015)

Das Packet wird es wohl nicht mehr rechtzeitig bis zur DHL/UPS/Whatever abholung raus geschaft haben. Denke das da deswegen noch der Status "wird gepackt" steht. Joar und Heute ist Feiertag. Wäre jetzt meine Vermutung warum sich der Status nicht geändert hat^^


greetz


----------



## Ebrithil (4. Juni 2015)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Das Packet wird es wohl nicht mehr rechtzeitig bis zur DHL/UPS/Whatever abholung raus geschaft haben. Denke das da deswegen noch der Status "wird gepackt" steht. Joar und Heute ist Feiertag. Wäre jetzt meine Vermutung warum sich der Status nicht geändert hat^^
> 
> 
> greetz


Hab ich was nich mitbekommen? Wieso ist heute Feiertag?  Also hier in Hamburg ist jedenfalls kein Feiertag.
Aber das erklärt natürlich warum sich heute nix getan hat, hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich mit Aquatuning Prime bestellt.


----------



## sh4sta (4. Juni 2015)

Heute ist Fronleichnam  Ist hier in NRW noch nen Feiertag^^


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. Juni 2015)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Heute ist Fronleichnam  Ist hier in NRW noch nen Feiertag^^
> 
> 
> greetz



Richtig, es ist hier in NRW Feiertag, daher dauern einige Bestellungen leider etwas länger. In Anbetracht dessen, dass die liebe DHL ja unbefristete Streiks angekündigt hat, dürfte das "zügige" Bestellen demnächst wohl sogar generell ein Problem werden.  Da können wir leider auch nix daran ändern.


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. Juni 2015)

Moin,

erstmal: Hallo Eddy  Hoffentlich wirst du mit mir nicht zu gestresst werden, ich hab da nämlich ein Problem...

Der Phobya RGB-Controller (Artikelnr. 83156), den ich bei euch bestellt hab, hat sich soeben nach gerade mal 5 Monaten verabschiedet. Er reagiert nicht mehr auf die Fernbedienung (jap, die Batterie ist voll und die IR-Diode sendet Licht, mit Handykamera überprüft) und es leuchten nur noch rot und grün, manchmal auch noch blau, in sehr sehr schwacher Helligkeit.

Ich hab schon den Streifen an die anderen beiden Anschlusskabel angesteckt sowie den Controller an einem anderen Netzteil ausprobiert. Ergebnis blieb leider immer das selbe.

Der Controller wurde an einem bequiet! Pure Power L8 500W betrieben, nicht umgebaut oder kurzgeschlossen. Kurz gesagt, ich hab nix dran rumgebastelt, weder an Controller, noch an Netzteil oder Molex-Leitung. Angeschlossen wurde nur der passende RGB-Streifen (Artikelnr. 83134).

Bis heute gabs auch keine Anzeichen, dass der Controller gen Jenseits wandern will, aber nu tut er nich mehr. Wärs möglich, den zum Überprüfen zurückzuschicken und bei Bedarf auszutauschen? Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Controller normalerweise nicht nach 5 Monaten schon aussteigt.

Rechnungsnummer war 9993735, Rechnungsdatum 05.01.2015.

Ich würd mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen 

Wünsche dem gesamten Team eine schöne Woche 

LG, HighEnd


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juni 2015)

Moin,

ich schick dir das Teil nach, kein Problem. Sollte heute noch auf den Weg gehen. 

Gruß,
Eddy


----------



## sh4sta (22. Juni 2015)

@Eddy, Du hast ne PN. 


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juni 2015)

Du jetzt auch


----------



## HighEnd111 (22. Juni 2015)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich schick dir das Teil nach, kein Problem. Sollte heute noch auf den Weg gehen.
> 
> ...



Das ging ja echt schnell, danke  Wenn niemand streikt (^^) läuft das wie geschmiert  Den defekten Controller dann mit OVP wieder zurück zu euch, oder?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Juni 2015)

Die Rücksendung des Controllers kannst du dir sparen, ich vertrau dir einfach mal, dass das Teil einen defekt hat. Wir würden es am Ende auch nur entsorgen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (23. Juni 2015)

Danke, ihr seid echt spitze 

#Edit: Controller ist gestern (ja, sonntags ) angekommen und funktioniert einwandfrei  Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (2. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

kann man den Startboost bei der Aquaero 5lt einstellen?
Also zb für den ersten Ausgang 5V festlegen und den Lüfter dann von 5V runter regeln lassen.
Kenn das von anderen Steuerungen und würde jetzt nicht mehr darauf verzichten wollen.
Hab leider keine genauen Angaben zum Startboost gefunden.


----------



## sh4sta (3. Oktober 2015)

-br8g4m3r- schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann man den Startboost bei der Aquaero 5lt einstellen?
> Also zb für den ersten Ausgang 5V festlegen und den Lüfter dann von 5V runter regeln lassen.
> ...



Kurz und knapp, ja!.


greetz


----------



## MadPolygon (6. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht ne sehr spezielle Frage, aber mich würde interessieren, ob man hiermit: Aquacomputer Entkopplungsset zur Pumpenbefestigung, extraweiche gelbe Gummipuffer | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany die VPP655 mit Plexi-Top, rein vom Gewicht her, seitlich (Plexi Aufsatz zeigt nach oben) befestigen kann?


----------



## sh4sta (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte ziemlich lange mit diesem Set eine AC D5 Pumpe(Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany) + Pumpen Adapter(Aquacomputer Pumpenadapter für D5-Pumpen, kompatibel mit aqualis, G1/4 | D5 Aufsätze | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany) + Aqualis 450ml (Aquacomputer aqualis Basis für Pumpenadapter | Aqualis System | Röhrenbehälter | Ausgleichsbehälter | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany) befestigt und die Aqualis sind aus Glas. Also sollte das bei Dir vom Gewicht locker funktionieren. 



greetz


----------



## MadPolygon (7. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar, sollte dann denke ich passen. Die Verbindung zwischen Pupe und AGB trägt ja auch etwas Gewicht und die AGB ist sowieso seperat montiert.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Oktober 2015)

Joar.... schön wenn einem die Arbeit abgenommen wird


----------



## sh4sta (7. Oktober 2015)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Joar.... schön wenn einem die Arbeit abgenommen wird



Einen Teil deines Gehaltes darfst Du dann auf meinem Kundenkonto bei euch hinterlegen.   Ich helfe halt wo ich kann. 


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Oktober 2015)

Lach... tja, mein Gehalt zu teilen würde meiner Frau nicht gefallen... die wollte neue Schuhe, ein neues Kleid... willst du mir mein letztes Geld auch noch wegnehmen?


----------



## sh4sta (7. Oktober 2015)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Lach... tja, mein Gehlat zu teilen würde meiner Frau nicht gefallen... die wollte neue Schuhe, ein neues Kleid... willst du mir mein letztes Geld auch noch wegnehmen?



Auh neeee! Zwischen Frau und Schuhe stellt Mann sich lieber nicht. 


greetz


----------



## MadPolygon (7. Oktober 2015)

Achja, eines wollte ich noch wissen 
Welche Maße haben die Puffer denn? Am meisten interessiert mich wie lang der Gummipuffer zwischen den gewinden ist, ich geh zwar davon aus, dass die Maße gleich mit der schwarzen Version ist, aber ne kurze Bestätigung wäre ganz nett.


----------



## sh4sta (7. Oktober 2015)

MadPolygon schrieb:


> Achja, eines wollte ich noch wissen
> Welche Maße haben die Puffer denn? Am meisten interessiert mich wie lang der Gummipuffer zwischen den gewinden ist, ich geh zwar davon aus, dass die Maße gleich mit der schwarzen Version ist, aber ne kurze Bestätigung wäre ganz nett.



Habe Dir einfach ein Bild gemacht. 



greetz


----------



## MadPolygon (7. Oktober 2015)

Perfekt, danke dir


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Oktober 2015)

Ok.... ich glaub ich kann beruhigt in meinen Kurzurlaub gehen, sh4sta hat ja alles im Griff hier


----------



## sh4sta (8. Oktober 2015)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ok.... ich glaub ich kann beruhigt in meinen Kurzurlaub gehen, sh4sta hat ja alles im Griff hier






greetz


----------



## MadPolygon (10. November 2015)

Ich muss nochmal nerven 

Kann ich vielleicht die im Bild eingezeichneten Maße (Hinterkante bis Ein/Auslass) von dem Block hier: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 390 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - KomplettkÃ¼hler | GPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany bekommen? Ich kann es zwar ungefähr anhand des Cores auf dem PCB meiner Karte abschätzen, etwas genauer wär aber besser.

Kann ich außerdem die mitgelieferte Backplate der 390 Nitro nutzen oder passt da was nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (11. November 2015)

Die Backplate solltest du nutzen können. 

Gemessen von der MItte der Öffnungen aus, wären das einmal 12,1 und einmal 9,7cm. Aber nagel mich jetzt nicht auf den Millimetergenau fest. Das war jetzt nur auf die Schnelle mit dem Zollstock.


----------



## MadPolygon (11. November 2015)

Danke das passt schon. Will nur ungefähr auf dem Papp-Prototyp für meine Netzteilabdeckung die Löcher für die Pass-Through Fittings aufzeichnen


----------



## Feelings999 (2. Dezember 2015)

Möp das mit eurem Wheinachtskalender funzt net........kann meine adresse heut net eingeben möp


----------



## sh4sta (2. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir hat es ganz normal geklappt.^^


greetz


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. Dezember 2015)

Der Kalender funktoniert einwandfrei


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. Dezember 2015)

Wie ist das jetzt: Wird die Email-Adresse nur für das jeweilige Türchen in die "Lostrommel" geschmissen, oder für den kompletten Kalender?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (3. Dezember 2015)

Vermutlich nur für den einen Tag, sollst ja möglichst oft deren Seite besuchen


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. Dezember 2015)

Würde sich aber dann mit dem hier widersprechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man nur an einem Tag teilnehmen könnte  Naja, gestern war ja was hübsches dabei, jetzt muss ich nur noch Glück haben


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. Dezember 2015)

Das gilt pro Tag. Jeder Tag ist ein Gewinnspiel an jedem Gewinnspiel daf man nur einmal Teilnehmen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ah, das ist ja perfekt  Danke Eddy fürs Erklären 

Wann kann man sich denn eigentlich auf die Bekanntgabe der Gewinner einstellen?


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich frag sicherheitshalber nochmal: Wann werden denn die Gewinner bekanntgegeben? Davon stand nämlich nirgends was. Bei be quiet! ist der Termin am 05. Januar, wie sieht's bei euch aus?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte gestern alle Gewinner benachrichtigt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. Dezember 2015)

Hm, irgendwie will das Glück nicht auf meiner Seite sein, was solche Gewinnspiele betrifft - schade, aber vielleicht wird ja noch nachverlost wenn jemand keine Rückmeldung gibt


----------



## sh4sta (30. Dezember 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie will das Glück nicht auf meiner Seite sein, was solche Gewinnspiele betrifft - schade



Dito. Glückwunsch an die Gewinner(falls das einer von denen liest).  


greetz


----------



## Thaurial (30. Dezember 2015)

könnt ihr den Versand mit CitiPost nicht nochmal überdenken? Ich kaufe echt sehr gerne bei euch, aber das mini Päckel war 12Tage unterwegs von euch bis zu mir nach Hause.. Klar mit Feiertagen dazwischen, aber das ist schon ziemlich lang.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. Dezember 2015)

@HighEnd111
Nunja, die Teilnehmerzahl bei solchen Dingen ist auch extrem hoch. Ich habe in den letzten ca. 10 Jahren zwei mal bei solchen Adventskalendern etwas gewonnen. Einmal war das sogar hier auf PCGH und einmal bei Alternate oder Mindfactory, ich bin mir grade nicht mehr sicher. Da muss man schon Glück haben 

@ Thaurial
Es ist eher eine Angebots-, Preis und Koordinationsfrage ob man das aufnimmt oder nicht. Ich kann dir jetzt nicht sagen warum wir das nicht haben, aber es wird schon seinen Grund haben. Am Ende gibt es ja einige Möglichkeiten sich etwas liefern zu lassen, wenn die entsprechenden Anbieter hier trödeln, können wir es leider nicht ändern. Dann muss man eben in den sauren Apfel beißen und doch etwas mehr für eine andere Versandart wählen. Pakete und Päckchen werden bei allen Versandhäusern immer mit höherer Priorität gewertet als Maxibriefe und ähnliches.


----------



## fctriesel (30. Dezember 2015)

Ist dieser wirklich für 2.5er SSDs einen 5.25er Schacht? Vom Bild her würde ich würde ich einen 3.5er Schacht vermuten.
LD Cooling Dual SSD Adapter Halterung - Black | GehÃ¤usezubehÃ¶r | GehÃ¤use & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (4. Januar 2016)

@fcriesel
Du hast recht, das ist ein Fehler in der Beschreibung. Das ist ein Adapterrahmen für ein 3,5" Laufwerksschacht. Das wird im laufe des Tages korrigiert. Sorry dafür.


----------



## MfDoom (6. Januar 2016)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten ab wann die Backplate für den kryographics der FuryX verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. Januar 2016)

Tut mir leid, da haben wir aktuell keine Info wann die kommen soll.


----------



## defPlaya (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo ich habe bei euch diesen Schlauch gekauft. Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" | SchlÃ¤uche | SchlÃ¤uche | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Kann ich diesen auch mit dieser Flüssigkeit verwenden?
Mayhems Pastel - Ice White 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | WasserzusÃ¤tze | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Habe gehört, dass sich der Schlauch verfärbt! Stimmt das?
VG


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

jeder Schlauch verfärbt sich irgendwann, das lässt sich nciht vermeiden wenn man Farbzusätze verwendet. Mayhem hat extrem starke Farben die sich nur noch stärker ablagern und einfärben als z.B. andere Fertigmischungen die aber eher durchsichtig sind. Es hat einen Grund warum auch viele Hersteller aus dem Wakübereich eine Garantie ihrer Produkte ablehnen wenn Mayhem Flüssigkeiten verwendet werden. Dazu gehören unter anderem Alphacool, Phobya, Aqua Computer und Watercool. Das solltest du beachten.


----------



## defPlaya (19. Januar 2016)

Welche weiße Farbe kann man den bedenkenlos verwenden?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

Weiß... gar keine. Wenn du es schön milchig weiß haben willst, wirst du um Mayhem nicht herum kommen. Generell sind alle richtig kräftigen Farben mit skepsis zu betrachten, denn die verwendeten Farbstoffe sind für die Dichtungen ect. nicht besonders gesund. Das muss man einfach wissen wenn man so etwas verwenden möchte. Ansonsten spricht ja nichts dagegen deine gewünschte Farbe zu verwenden, viele haben sie im System. Dann würde ich zum MIschen aber Wasser nehmen welches keine weiteren Zusätze beinhaltet. Also irgend ein Clear Water. 
Die meisten Probleme entstehen, wenn man Mayhem mit Flüssigkeiten mischt die noch diverse Zusätze enthalten. Das also einfach vermeiden und vorher gut spülen und einfach alle paar Monate mal genauer das Wasser beobachten. Im schlimmsten Fall musst du das Wasser mal ablassen, das System durchspülen und neu befüllen. 

Viele Modder mit denen ich zusammen arbeite verwenden solche Farben nur für die Bilder und tauschen es später gegen weniger agressive Flüssigkeiten aus.


----------



## defPlaya (20. Januar 2016)

Ok! Danke dir für die ausführliche Beratung! Dann kann ich auch die "Aurora 2 Blue"Farbe nicht verwenden! Ich habe keine Lust ständig aufzupassen, ob meine Dichungen irgendwo porös werden o.ä. Könntest du mir den eine blaue Farbe aus eurem Sortiment empfehlen, welche ich problemlos mit destillierem Wasser verwenden kann?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Januar 2016)

Nimm das nicht zuuuu erst. Du kannst durchaus die Farben nutzen, man muss ja nicht jeden Monat nachsehen. Aber so alle 2-3 Monate würde ich mir einfach die 5 Minuten nehmen und den Kreislauf genau auf Flocken oder Verfärbungen ansehen. Im schlimmsten Fall einfach spülen und dann neu befüllen. Destilliertes Wasser würde ich aber nicht wirklich nehmen, kauf dir lieber ein Fertiggemisch das keine Zusätze hat, das ist deutlich reiner da höher gefiltert als normales destilliertes Wasser. 
Ich will dir nicht direkt eine Farbmischung empfehlen. Wir schreiben bei uns im Shop immer dazu wenn Hersteller bestimmte Flüssigkeiten ablehnen. Das steht in der Beschreibung ganz unten. Im Grunde sind Mayhems die Einzigen die von vielen abgelehnt werden. Aber es sind eben auch die Einzigen mit so intensiven Farben. Da muss man abwägen.

PS: Bei Mayhem muss man noch sagen, viele halten sich nicht an das Mischungsverhältniss und mischen im Verhältnis zu viel Farbei rein. Das sollte man natürlich nicht tun.


----------



## Kiryu (22. Januar 2016)

Ich nutze den Thread mal um ein kleines Feedback und dabei auch ein bisschen Kritik loszuwerden. 

Bereits am 26. Dezember habe ich bei euch eine Bestellung über eine (mit Ausnahme des CPU-Blocks und der Lüfter) komplette Wasserkühlung aufgegeben. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war exakt ein Artikel, genauer gesagt der AGB, nicht lieferbar, was aber angesichts einer avisierten Lieferzeit von 10-14 Tagen noch in Ordnung ging. Bezahlt habe ich im Anschluß per Vorauskasse.

Wie das manchmal so ist hat sich das Eintreffen der fehlenden Ware natürlich noch einige Male verschoben, was man euch aber nicht ankreiden kann, da dies selbstverständlich am Zulieferer liegt. 

Was mich aber ein wenig ärgert ist folgendes:

Am Montag bekam ich dann die Benachrichtigung, dass meine Bestellung nun komplett verfügbar sei und in Kürze an den Versand übergeben würde. Als allerdings bis Mittwoch immer noch keine Versandbestätigung in meinem Postfach zu finden war, habe ich noch einmal nachgehakt und dabei erfahren, dass nun ein anderer Artikel (Schläuche) nicht mehr auf Lager seien. 

Diesen Umstand finde ich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig ärgerlich wenn ich bedenke, dass diese sowohl bei Bestellung als auch bei Bezahlung noch auf Lager vorrätig waren und ich eigentlich davon ausging, dass diese Artikel dann schon einmal zurückgelegt werden, damit oben beschriebener Fall eben nicht eintritt.

Alles in allem natürlich kein Weltuntergang und ohnehin nicht zu ändern, aber vielleicht kann man in diesen Fällen den Bearbeitungsprozess noch ein wenig verbessern, kann natürlich auch sein, dass es einfach ein Versehen war und dies sonst anders gehandhabt wird 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo Kiryu,

normalerweise werden die Artikel nach Geldeingang für den Kunden reserviert. In seltenen Fällen, wie hier auch bei dir, kam ein kleines Unglück dazu. Wir hatten einen Lagerfehlbestand der aber erst recht spät aufgefallen ist. Das heißt, laut System hätte noch Schlauch da sein müssen, im Lager lag aber keiner mehr. Das passiert selten, ist aber leider nicht zu vermeiden. Denn beim Packen oder beim Zählen wenn die Ware ankommt kann immer mal ein Fehler passieren. Z.b. bekommen wir 200 neue 240mm Radiatoren aber am Ende waren aber nur 198 in den Paketen. Jetzt sind 200 eingebucht und du bist Kunde 199. Dann geht der Lagerarbeiter zum Fach und sieht.... doch kein Radi mehr da. Dann passt er den Bestand direkt an seinem Tablet an und erst dann sehen wir im Büro, ok, da ist was schief gelaufen. 
Wir haben zwar durchgehend eine Liveinventur, aber auch damit kann man nicht alle Fehler direkt ausmerzen und immer 100%ig korrekt sein. 

Das ist sehr ärgerlich und es ist auch völlig verständlich wenn man da etwas sauer ist (ich wäre es zumindest). Ich will dir damit nur erklären was hier genau passiert ist, denn jetzt kannst du das Desaster vielleicht nachvollziehen und vielleicht auch ein bisschen verstehen. Es war hier einfach nur trauriges Pech.


----------



## Kiryu (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo Eddi, wie gesagt, kein wirkliches Drama und wenn es kein grundsätzliches Problem im Ablauf ist kann man daraus nun natürlich auch keine Verbesserungen ableiten, was meine Auslassungen nun für euch auch wenig hilfreich macht. 

Ich verbuche das dann mal unter Pech und hoffe, dass die Schläche nicht mehr gar so lange benötigen, denn zwischenzeitlich hat auch einer meiner Grafikkartenlüfter den Geist aufgegeben, die WaKü käme also gerade Recht.

Danke jedenfalls für deine Rückmeldung!

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Januar 2016)

Du bist leider nicht der Einzige dem das Dilemma passiert ist :-/

Schick mir mal bitte deine Kundennummer per PN.


----------



## Kiryu (22. Januar 2016)

Eine Kundennummer direkt habe ich gar nicht, ich habe glaube ich als "Gast" eingekauft. Trotzdem habe ich dir mal die Bestellnummer als PN zukommen lassen, aber mach dir da keinen ünnötigen Stress...Fehler passieren und das wäre jetzt für mich auch kein Grund bei euch nicht noch einmal was zu ordern 

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Toller Support, danke @ Eddy!

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Januar 2016)

Grundlegend (auch falls noch mal jemand fragt)... Bestellnummer, Kundennummer, Belegnummer.... völlig egal, damit kommen wir zurecht und finden was wir brauchen 

Schönes Wochenende noch und viel Spaß mit deinen Sachen.


----------



## HighGrow22 (25. Januar 2016)

Hey Eddy, 
ich hätte eine kurze frage bezüglich eines Aquaero 5Lt .
wie warm dürfen denn die endstufen der lüfterkanäle werden ? 

ich hab einen passivkühler verbaut und die temperaturen sind so max. 56°C (ja, ich hab einiges dranhängen )


----------



## sh4sta (25. Januar 2016)

54-58 hab ich auch und das schon seit hm...1 1/2 Jahren ca. und läuft immer noch ohne Probleme.^^ 


greetz


*edit*

Ein wenig "gegoogelt" und laut div. Foren Post wird es erst ab 80grad kritisch und ab 90 soll die Schutzschaltung greifen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Januar 2016)

@HighGrow22
Die Temperaturen sind ok. Ab 70-75° würde mich mir langsam Gedanken machen, da der Sommer ja noch kommt und dann die Temperaturen klar höher liegen werden als aktuell..... sofern du deine Heizung nicht jetzt schn dauerhaft auf höchster Stufe betreibst


----------



## Kiryu (26. Januar 2016)

Edit: Konnte telefonisch geklärt werden

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. März 2016)

Ich habe zwei Fragen:

1.) Diesen beiden Adaptern liegt kein Kabel für die Übertragung des PWM-Signals vom Mainboard an die am Verteiler angeschlossenen Lüfter bei ...

[url]http://www.aquatuning.de/kabel/luefterkabel-und-adapter/17806/modmytoys-4pin-pwm-auf-8x-4pin-pwm-splitter?c=448


Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 6x 4Pin Splitter | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany


[/URL]Kann man mit diesem Kabel das PWM-Signal vom Lüfteranschluss des Mainboards an den Verteiler übertragen ...


[url]http://www.aquatuning.de/kabel/luefterkabel-und-adapter/17816/modmytoys-adapter-4pin-pwm-stecker-auf-4pin-pwm-stecker-60cm-schwarz?c=448

[/URL]

2.) Ist es beabsichtigt, dass mit diesem Adapter die angeschlossenen Lüfter nicht mit 12V laufen? Die Info fehlt in der Artiklebeschreibung.

Phobya 4Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Splitter | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. März 2016)

1. Du kannst jede x-beliebige PWM Verlängerung nutzen um das PWM Signal zu übertragen, dazu braucht es kein spezielles Kabel. 

2. Warum sollen die Lüfter hier nicht mit 12V laufen?


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. März 2016)

1.) Ich brauche doch aber eines mit zwei identischen Steckern, da man sowohl auf dem Mainboard als auch auf diesen beiden Verteilern denselben Anschluss hat. Eine simple Verlängerung hilft da nicht ...

Phobya 4Pin PWM Verlangerung 6cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany


2.) Weil ich den Verteiler da habe und und die Lüfter nicht mit 12V laufen, sondern mit einer geringeren Drehzahl (7V, 5V ???). Ergo ist die Platine defekt?


----------



## Krolgosh (10. März 2016)

Du brauchst quasi so einen dafür 4 pin to 4pin Stecker.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. März 2016)

Ja, das war meien Frage 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1.) Diesen beiden Adaptern liegt kein Kabel für die Übertragung des  PWM-Signals vom Mainboard an die am Verteiler angeschlossenen Lüfter bei  ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Krolgosh (10. März 2016)

Ahh... das zwischendrin hab ich nicht gesehen. Ich hatte mir das jedenfalls bestellt für meinen PWM Hub, und gehe auch davon aus das es dafür funktioniert.

(Noch nicht getestet, da der Hub noch nicht angekommen ist)

Hab auch schon Überlegt einfach von zwei PWM Verlängerungen mir den hier passenden selbst zusammen zu schustern.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. März 2016)

Das war ja auch schon das Thema im Quatscher. Mit dieser Adpater für das PWM Signal zum Verteiler solltest du eigentlich dann auch deine d5 pwm beim Befüllen steuern können. Nur mit dem Sata zur Stromversorgung hätte es nicht geklappt.


----------



## Krolgosh (10. März 2016)

Dann versteh ich gerade nur nicht wieso es dann damit geht? 

Der SATA muss ja auf jedenfall am hub hängen, sonst macht es doch keinen Unterschied ob ich den pwm der pumpe an das Board, (ohne Strom) oder an den hub hänge. 
Oder wir reden einfach total aneinander vorbei


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. März 2016)

Ich glaube wir verstehen uns, ich habe nur etwas nicht bedacht.

Diese Adpater sind sehr ähnlich ...

ModMyToys 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin PWM Splitter | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 9x 4Pin PWM 6cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning GermanyPhobya 4Pin PWM auf 6x 4Pin Splitter | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

... in beiden Fällen wird das PWM-Signal *und* die Stromversorgung über einen Anschluss realisiert. Sollen damit 8 oder 9 Lüfter mit einer hohen Leistungsaufnahme versorgt werden, kann das für einen Lufteranschluss auf dem Mainboard zu viel sein.


Bei dem Verteiler den du bestellt hast ...

ModMyToys SATA/4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin PWM Splitter | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

... hat der Sata nur die Aufgabe, die acht Lüfter mit Strom zu versorgen. Deswegen heißt das Ding auch "*8x* 4Pin PWM Splitter" und nicht "9x 4Pin PWM Splitter". An den 4pin Anschluss gegenüber dem Sata kommt dieses Kabel ...

ModmyToys Adapter 4Pin PWM Stecker auf 4Pin PWM Stecker 6cm - schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

und wird dann z.B. mit einem 4pin Mainboard-Lüfteranschluss verbunden, von wo aus nur das PWM-Signal an den Verteiler und damit an die angeschlossenen 8 Lüfter weitergeleitet wird.


Kurz gesagt: In deinem Fall funktioniert das nicht auf dieses Art, weil du ja beim Befüllen auch Sicherheitsgründen (leckfreier Kreislauf?) nur die Pumpe an der Stromquelle Netzteil angeschlossen hast und sie über den ATX Stecker in der Hoffnung startest, dass sie mit 100% anläuft und nicht wie bisher mit einer reduzierten Drehzahl. Nur wenn das 4pin to 4pin Kabel von oben kein Signal vom Mainboard bekommt, weil es nicht mit Strom versorgt wird, wird sich zum bisherigen Anlaufverhalten deiner d5 pwm nichts ändern. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Sata die d5 pwm am verteiler mit 100% ansteuert, wenn der Verteiler ansonsten kein PWM SIgnal bekommt.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. März 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: In deinem Fall funktioniert das nicht auf dieses Art, weil du ja beim Befüllen auch Sicherheitsgründen (leckfreier Kreislauf?) nur die Pumpe an der Stromquelle Netzteil angeschlossen hast und sie über den ATX Stecker in der Hoffnung startest, dass sie mit 100% anläuft und nicht wie bisher mit einer reduzierten Drehzahl. Nur wenn das 4pin to 4pin Kabel von oben kein Signal vom Mainboard bekommt, weil es nicht mit Strom versorgt wird, wird sich zum bisherigen Anlaufverhalten deiner d5 pwm nichts ändern. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Sata die d5 pwm am verteiler mit 100% ansteuert, wenn der Verteiler ansonsten kein PWM SIgnal bekommt.



War auch nur so ein kleiner Geistesblitz.. und wäre durchaus einen Versuch Wert gewesen. Mach aber natürlich Sinn was du sagst... schade.


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2016)

Hey. Ich würde sobald wie möglich die restlichen Teile für meine Wakü bestellen. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wann der NexXxos ST30 420mm wieder verfübgar ist?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. März 2016)

Die liegen eigentlich schon bei uns im Lager und warten nur darauf eingebucht zu werden. Ich hoffe bis Dienstag oder Mittwoch nächster Woche ist das erledigt. Fast alle Alphacool Teile die aktuell als nicht lagernd gekennzeichnet sind und kein Liefertermin haben, liegen schon im Lager und warten nur auf die Einbuchung.


----------



## theLamer (24. März 2016)

Okay also ist die Lieferzeit absehbar wenn ich heute bestelle . Danke dir!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. März 2016)

Fast alles was aktuell von Alphacool als nicht Lieferbar gekennzeichnet ist, sollte nächste Woche wieder da sein. Ich hab grade mal geschaut, im letzten Container war die exakte Artikelanzahl 114.001. Das alles zu zählen dauert eben immer ein bisschen  Und das reicht in der Regel grade mal für 3 Monate XD. Die kleineren Zwischenlieferungen nicht mal mitgezählt.


----------



## Thaurial (24. März 2016)

@ Eddy kannst du bei "wird gepackt" noch was machen? Würde gerne ein Teil tauschen und habe dafür eine 2te Bestellung ausgelöst - sorry dafür, aber wenns nicht klappt zahl ich ja die Versandkosten, daher hofentlich nicht so wild für euch.


Mit dem Lieferbarkeit dieses Adapters: Alphacool HF Verlangerung G1/4 auf G1/4 2 mm - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Der liegt auch auf Lager? Hättsch das gewusst :/


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. März 2016)

Tut mir leid, da kann ich nichts mehr machen. Lager ist für heute fertig, die Pakete wurden teilweise schon von den Paketdiensten abgeholt ect. 

Wenn du genau wissen willst, wann und ob etwas in Kürze auf Lager ist, ruf an, frag mich, schreib eine Mail, frag in unserem Forum direk auf Aquatuning....... 

In der Regel stimmen die Angaben in unserem Shop. Nur wenn Teile z.B. mit einem Termin in 2 Wochen belegt sind und in 2 Wochen doch noch nicht online sind, schaltet der Shop automatisch auf unbekanntes Lieferdatum, auch wenn die Teile quasi schon hier oder auf dem Weg zu uns sind. Das pasiert aber eher selten.


----------



## Thaurial (24. März 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, da kann ich nichts mehr machen. Lager ist für heute fertig, die Pakete wurden teilweise schon von den Paketdiensten abgeholt ect.
> 
> Wenn du genau wissen willst, wann und ob etwas in Kürze auf Lager ist, ruf an, frag mich, schreib eine Mail, frag in unserem Forum direk auf Aquatuning.......
> 
> In der Regel stimmen die Angaben in unserem Shop. Nur wenn Teile z.B. mit einem Termin in 2 Wochen belegt sind und in 2 Wochen doch noch nicht online sind, schaltet der Shop automatisch auf unbekanntes Lieferdatum, auch wenn die Teile quasi schon hier oder auf dem Weg zu uns sind. Das pasiert aber eher selten.



ja beim stöbern hier noch was reingepackt und dann mal da - aber wieder rausgenommen wegen dem Liefertermin. Hab auch die Chat-Bubble gesucht -ohne Erfolg - aber ich wollte dann auch bestellen.

Mit dem Artikeltausch, hab noch keine Versandbestätigung - war ein Versuch wert die Sachen unnötig rumzuschippern.

nichts desto trotz. schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (24. März 2016)

Hm.. wenn du die jetzt noch nicht bekommen hast... kannst du mir mal bitte dein Bestell- oder Kundennummer geben, dann schaue ich mal nach. Schick es mir einfach per PN.


----------



## theLamer (29. März 2016)

Hey! Ich bin irgendwie zu dumm das auf der homepage zu finden. Wo genau muss ich das Geld für meine Bestellung *10290152* hin überweisen (Vorkasse) und was als Betreff eingeben? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## sh4sta (29. März 2016)

Bankdaten stehen im Impressum (woanders habe ich auch keine gefunden) und als Verwendungszweck würde ich mal sagen die Bestell/Auftragsnummer.

Impressum | Aquatuning Germany

Aber sollte das nicht in der Bestätigungs E-Mail stehen???

greetz


----------



## theLamer (29. März 2016)

In der Mail steht nix (nur eine Auflistung der Sachen die ich bestellt habe und meine Liefer- und Rechnungsadresse), deshalb frage ich ja weil mich das etwas stutzig macht. Weder Konto noch ein Schema zur Betreffzeile.


----------



## Thaurial (29. März 2016)

Also die Telefonnummer ist nun nicht wirklich schwer zu finden..:

Endkunden HotlineFür Fragen zu Bestellungen oder technischer Natur können Sie sich während unserer Geschäftszeiten telefonisch an uns wenden: 
+49 (0) 5205 99198 0

Mo. - Do.: 9:00 - 18:30 Uhr
 Fr.: 9:00 - 14:00 Uhr
 E-Mail: info@aquatuning.de


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. März 2016)

Es geht noch mal eine extra Mail raus, in der noch mal genau beschrieben steht wie der Ablauf ist. Ich hab einen Kollegen damit beauftragt


----------



## -Moof- (8. April 2016)

Hallo  Eddy@Aquatunning,

ich bestelle ja echt gerne bei euch, hat bis jetzt auch immer alles geklappt..

Aber kannst Du mir vielleicht erklären warum ein Paket von Euch das über 1 Packzentrum dann in den nächsten Ort geht, Zurückgestellt wird und bis jetzt schon 4 Tage dort Fest hängt?

ich habe Dir mal alle wichtigen Daten samt DHL Sendungsverfolgung via PN zu gesendet..

hoffe Du kannst mir per Kurzem Dienstweg helfen???


Gruß -Moof-


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. April 2016)

PN erhalten, PN versendet


----------



## -Moof- (8. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> PN erhalten, PN versendet



thx @ Eddy

 für die Info, dachte Ihr als Versand-Auftraggeber könnt da mehr machen???
trozdem Komisch die Sache


thx/gruß -moof-

edit: melde mich dann wenns ankommt


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. April 2016)

Morgen,

wir können anchfragen, aber wenn DHL hier intern Probleme hat, können auch wir nichts machen. Sobald das Paket unser Lager verlässt, ist er Einfluss auf die Sendung nur noch sehr gering bis gar nicht vorhanden. Bei z.B. UPS können wir wesentlich mehr Einfluss nehmen als bei DHL.


----------



## Thaurial (8. April 2016)

Ich finde den zwischenschritt "Paketschalter" irgendwie antiquiert. 

Die Emails vom Paketschalter kommen spät abends, da ist das Paket schon unterwegs. In der Regel bekommt man bei Onlinebestellungen einfach den Link um beim Anbieter selbst mit der Nr. nachzuschauen. Es mMn kein Vorteil den "Zwischenanbieter" zu nutzen - zudem sieht es noch gräulich aus..
Beim Versand von Briefsendungen ists noch schlimmer - die dauert ja z.T eeeewwwig. Ne Woche auf nen Lüfter warten kann schon nerven.

PS: habt ihr wieder die richtigen Classic black chrome Blenden auf Lager und wird meine Falsch-Sendung damit korrigiert?


----------



## -Moof- (8. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> wir können anchfragen, aber wenn DHL hier intern Probleme hat, können auch wir nichts machen. Sobald das Paket unser Lager verlässt, ist er Einfluss auf die Sendung nur noch sehr gering bis gar nicht vorhanden. Bei z.B. UPS können wir wesentlich mehr Einfluss nehmen als bei DHL.



ja klar verständlich...


Neues von der DHL warte auf mein Paket Front:

13:10 uhr 8.4.2016  
Habe den Fahrer eben abgefangen und nachgefragt??? Hallo. Paket für xxxxx?

seine Antwort. Nein!
Ich:  is nich wahr???






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ahh ich drehe Durchis so hart, gemein, fies, wenn man Wartet.......


gruß -Moof-


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. April 2016)

Wenn das bis Montag nicht da ist, dann melde dich noch mal bei mir. Dann muss ich einen anderen Hebel ansetzen.


----------



## -Moof- (8. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Wenn das bis Montag nicht da ist, dann melde dich noch mal bei mir. Dann muss ich einen anderen Hebel ansetzen.



 Jawohl werde ich machen..

thx for Support

Gruß Moof


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. April 2016)

Und dir ein schönes Wochenende. Und mach dich nicht so verrückt. Es gbit so viele Freizeitmöglichkeiten.... eventuell hast du eine ganz neue tolle Idee sie zu verbringen wenn die Teile morgen doch nicht kommen sollten  Immer positiv denken


----------



## -Moof- (8. April 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Und dir ein schönes Wochenende. Und mach dich nicht so verrückt. Es gbit so viele Freizeitmöglichkeiten.... eventuell hast du eine ganz neue tolle Idee sie zu verbringen wenn die Teile morgen doch nicht kommen sollten  Immer positiv denken




^^ ick werd´s versuchen

Dir auch nen schönes Weekend und so... ich geh jetzt erstma Blutzuckerspiegel erhöhen.......

gruß -Moof-

edit:

hi , wollte bescheid geben, das Samstag wie Heute (11.04.2016 15 Uhr) Meine Bestellung/Paket immer noch nicht eingetroffen ist....

Da DHL bei mir meist zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr schon gewöhnlich durch wäre/ist.

hoffe auf Hilfe..
gruß -moof-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Moof- (12. April 2016)

sry 4 DP

Aber YEAHH Paket ist DA!!!

Thx Eddy....

gruß -Moof-


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. April 2016)

Kein Problem


----------



## TSchaK (14. April 2016)

Hi,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen/Anregungen.

1. Steht bei meiner letzten Bestellung immer noch "wird gepackt" ist aber schon eine weile da. Nicht schlimm aber war verwirrt wie lange ihr braucht und es dann schon da war... Bestellnr. 10290866

2. Kannst du sagen, ob wenn ich den Watercool HK MB-X KIT ASUS MAXIMUS VIII (*Artikelnr.:* 1012655) auf das ASUS ROG Maximus VIII mache, die Abdeckung der I/O Blende (welche auch über den Kühler geht) noch drauf machen kann?
Oder sind dann die Anschlüsse im Weg?

3. Noch eine Frage zu dem Kühler.
Nehmt ihr auch noch den "HEATKILLER® MB-X KIT ASUS MAXIMUS VIII RANGER/HERO/GENE - ACRYL Ni" in euer Sortiment mit auf?
Bis jetzt ist da nur der "ACETAL Ni".

MfG
TSchaK


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. April 2016)

Morgen,

1. Laut Sendugnsverfolgung ist das Paket am  13.04 an eine Packstation geliefert worden und wurde dort auch entnommen. Sicher, dass du mir die richtige Bestellnr. gegeben hast? Bestellt wurde am 08.04.

2. Das wird nicht passen, die Abdeckung liegt viel zu flach auf. 

3. Wenn Watercool liefert, werden wir den sicher aufnehmen. Aber das ist der Punkt, Watercool ist bekantlich recht träge mit Auslieferungen ihrer Produkte. Von daher kann ich dir leider keinen Termin nennen, da wir selbst keine haben.

Grüße,
Eddy


----------



## TSchaK (15. April 2016)

Das stimmt auch so...

Nur in meinem Bestellverlauf auf euer Seite steht was anderes...
Deshalb meinte ich das es nicht schlimm ist aber verwirrend.
Siehe Bild heute aufgenommen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. April 2016)

Achso, das hat bei uns nicht richtig aktualisiert? Das wäre natürlich unschön und nicht in unserem Sinne. Ich lass das mal bei einigen anderen Sendungen überprüfen.


----------



## TSchaK (18. April 2016)

Genau so meine ich das 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. April 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## bschicht86 (22. April 2016)

Hallo,

Ich hatte mir vor nicht allzulange her ein Haufen dieser Schnellkupplungen bestellt.
Heute musste ich feststellen, dass mindestens die Hälfte davon undicht wird, wenn man seitlichen Druck auf jene ausübt. Da es derzeit bei meinem Aufbau nicht völlig ohne seitlichen Druck auskommt (Schlauch hängt vom Tisch runter, Kupplung liegt an der Tischkante), habe ich heute eine etwas größere Pfütze entdeckt. 

Was können wir denn dagegen unternehmen?

Danke und Gruß..


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (25. April 2016)

Morgen,

wir bräuchten hier ein paar mehr Informationen. Wo genau läuft die Kupplung aus? Am Kupplungsverschluss oder direkt am Anschluss des Schlauches? Und was genau heißt "seitlicher Druck"? Kannst du dazu bitte ein Bild erstellen und uns mit eben der genaueren Erläuterung zukommen lassen: info@aquatuning.de

Grüße,
Eddy


----------



## bschicht86 (27. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mal das Produktbild etwas bemalt, damit du sehen kannst, welche "seitlichen Drücke" ich meine. Dadurch wird ziemlich häufig die innere Dichtkammer mit den Dichtringen undicht und dadurch kommt Wasser aus dem Verschluss. 
Mit den Anschlussseiten hat das gar nichts zu tun.

EDIT: Einfach lässt es sich prüfen, indem man selbst mal Vakuum in der Kupplung erzeugt. Übt man diesen Druck dann aus, strömt die Luft durch den Verschluss nach.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (2. Mai 2016)

Morgen,

ich hatte eher auf ein Bild im eingebautem Zustand gehofft, denn die Frage ist eher, wie viel Druck du hier ausübst und welche Art von Druck. Denn, wenn wir es hier nachstellen - so wie wir das verstehen - passiert bei uns nichts. Ergo, entweder haben wir hier eine ungewöhnlche Situation, oder du hast eine defekte Kupplung erwischt.


----------



## bschicht86 (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Bei mir ist derzeit alles fliegender Aufbau und die "defekte" Stelle hab ich auch schon gegen eine andere getauscht und optimaler gelegt. Das obige Bild ist für dich doch logisch, oder? Und genau so solltest du es dir vorstellen. Die Überwurfmutter lag auf der Tischkante, während ein ca. 1m langer, mit Wasser gefüllter Schlauch am einen Ende zog und das andere Ende vom verschraubten Kühler gehalten wurde. Demnach wirkten die Kräfte wie oben angegeben.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. Mai 2016)

Das Bild ist logisch, nur verrät es eben nichts über die Stärke der wirkenden Kräfte. 

Deine Beschreibung mit der Tischkante ect. ist aber ein Aufbau bei dem es mich nicht verwundert, dass es leckt.


----------



## J4CK3R (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich hab hier eine kleine Frage: wieso passt diese Pumpe:
Alphacool Laing DDC31  - Complete Edition - schwarz/Acetal | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
nicht auf diese Halterung? Alphacool Pumpenbefestigung Universal fur 12 -14 er Lufter/Radiatoren | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland
Ich weis es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, aber da heute extrem viele Leute eine 310 benutzen, könntet ihr vieleicht mal kucken, ob es nicht auch eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für die DDC310 gibt. Ich habs mit einem Akkuschrauber gemacht, gibt aber sicher was eleganteres, ich habs wohl nur noch nicht gefunden.
Danke und einen schönen Abend

Robin


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Mai 2016)

Morgen,

da gibt es in der Tat aktuell keine bessere Lösung. Die Montagelöcher für die DC310 sind eben anders aufgebaut und der Pumpenträger ist auch schon lange im Programm. Da wird sicherlich mal ein Nachfolger kommen, aber das scheint aktuell weniger Priorität haben.


----------



## theLamer (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo! Wenn ich den Schaltausgang vom Poweradjust 3 verwenden möchte um ein Relais zu schalten (soll den PC im Notfall abschalten - also eine durchtrennte grüne Leitung vom 24pin ATX schalten) - welches Relais soll ich da nehmen? Habt ihr einen Link?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Juni 2016)

@theLamer
Sei mir nicht böse, aber da sind wir überfragt. Da würde ich dir empfehlen direkt Aqua Computer anzuschreiben, die können dir das genauer und besser erklären als wir.


----------



## ACDSee (21. Juli 2016)

Erstmal besten Dank für die schnelle Lieferung!
Allerdings habt ihr mir statt der 10 Unterlegscheiben was anderes eingepackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stört mich kein Stück, hab Unterlegscheiben in der Garage gefunden, aber evtl. könnt ihr ja den Parktikanten nochmal die Aufkleber kontrollieren lassen.

Beste Grüße,
ACDSee


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (22. Juli 2016)

Lach.... ok, danke für den Hinweis. Das ist ein Teil des XP³ Montagesets XD. Ich lass das gleich mal kontrollieren.


----------



## mad-onion (16. November 2016)

Hallo sagt mal was ist denn eigentlich bei euch los? 
Ich wollte mir mit Monsoon Komponenten eine Hardtube Konfiguration aufbauen aber fast alles was ich gerne hätte ist entweder nicht verfügbar oder nur in begrenzter Stückzahl oder da steht Liefertermin überschritten was soll ich mir darunter vorstellen wie lange muss man denn dann warten? 
Zum Beispiel das 12mm id Silikon Inlay zum Rohre biegen von Monsoon in 1 Meter Länge.. Liefertermin überschritten.. was bedeutet das für mich? Die Monsoon Rohre in 16mm PETG gibt es bei euch ausschließlich in 90 cm. Mit einer nur in 30 cm lieferbaren Silikon Nudel und mehreren Biegungen in langen Rohren kann man also gar nicht erst planen beziehungsweise arbeiten.. 
Ich habe mich mit Monsoon selbst unterhalten und man sagte man mir, ihr müsst einfach nur bestellen, es ist ausreichend Ware da. 
Auch gibt es von Monsoon eine neue Version der Fittings ohne die Plastikkappen, dazu habt ihr kein passendes Angebot. Nur die alte Version und nur für 12 Millimeter Tubes. Auf Rückfrage erfuhr ich von Monsoon dass die erste Version gar nicht mehr produziert oder auch geliefert wird, in eurem Shop keine Spur davon?! 
Auch bei den free center hardline fittings mit den Plastikkappen hat sich das Material geändert, diese Plastikkappen sind jetzt seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr aus Acryl, sondern aus PE, auch dazu kein Hinweis von euch? Und woher kommen die unterschiedlichen Preise der Fittings je nach Farbe mal teurer mal billiger obwohl Monsoon laut eigener Aussage alle zum selben Preis verkauft? 

Auch eure Versandabteilung hat stark nachgelassen ich habe heute ein Paket von euch bekommen das absolut nicht fachgerecht verpackt war, außerdem wurden Originalverpackungen geöffnet / eingedrückt. Beispiel gefällig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und  für sowas nehmt ihr Versandkosten, im Ernst? Für so etwas müsste man eigentlich Versandentschädigung von euch verlangen, ich bezahle für ungeöffnete und neuwertige Ware und bekomme von euch B-Ware in einer Verpackung die weder fachgerecht noch sicher ist?! 
Genau wie euer Chef Nathanael bin auch ich freier Christ, aber bei solch einer Dreistigkeit kocht mein Blut.. 
Wahrscheinlich gerade wegen dieser Verbindung kann ich es auch nicht nachvollziehen dass er es zulässt, daß Waren in solchen Versandverpackungen  und  in solchem Zustand beim Kunden ankommen. Ich erwarte dringend eine Stellungnahme.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. November 2016)

@mad-onion
Ich geh mal Punkt für Punkt durch.

1. Große Verpackung
Du hast recht, das ist definitiv bei uns so nicht üblich. Das Problem war einfach, wir hatten die passenden Kartons nicht mehr auf Lager, die sind leer gelaufen weil wir mehr Bestellungen reinbekommen haben als wir gedacht haben. Daher mussten die im Lager bei diesen Verpackungsgrößen ein bisschen improvisieren. Das sieht natürlich sehr unschön aus und ist in der Tat eine Ausnahme :-/ Aber am Ende soll die Ware ja nur heil ankommen, die Verpackung muss ja keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen. Und eine Lieferverzögerung, weil diese Verpackungsgröße grade nicht vorrätig ist, wäre ja auch nicht in deinem Sinne gewesen.

@Alphacool HeatGun
Die Verpackung ist eben nur ein Karton. Die Ware ist ja nicht beschädigt (oder?). Blöderweise lassen sich die Kartons sehr leicht eindrücken, das ist tatsächlich ein Fall der auftreten kann. Unschön, aber leider in diesem Fall auch nicht zu ändern. Natürlich könnte man hier einen Besseren Karton nehmen und das edel und perfekt verpacken, dann wäre aber das Produkt auch gleich mal ein paar Euro teurer, was ja auch keiner will. 

@Monsoon Verpackung
Das ist keine B-Ware, die kommen bei uns so teilweise direkt von Monsoonn an. Wir haben keinen Einfluss auf die Verpackungsqualität. Wir schicken die Ware so weiter wie sie hier ankommt. Denn die Hersteller nehmen Ware die nur eine aufgrissene Verpackung hat nicht zurück. Von daher, sehe ich hier keine Schuld unsererseits. Das ist eben Monsoon. 

@Monsoon und was wir anbieten + Preise.
Wir listen nicht einfach alles was neu auf den Markt kommt. Wir Listen nur Teile für die auch eine direkte Nachfrage besteht. Wenn Kunden nicht nach den Produkten fragen, werden sie nicht gekauft. Es macht ja für uns keinen Sinn alles was neu ist zu kaufen wenn wir aufgrund von Feedbacks und Verkaufsstatistiken sehen, dass wir das Zeug nicht los werden können. Wenn sich etwas gut verkauft, wird es auch gelistet, wenn wir nur 10-20 Kunden für die Produkte haben, lohnt es sich für uns nicht es zu listen.  Wir sind ein Shop... die Nachfrage regelt das Angebot, ganz einfach  
Wie die Nachfrage ist, kannst du ja gut daran sehen, dass wir noch ältere Produkte von Monsoon gelistet haben. Es verkauft sich einfach nicht. 

Das mit den Preisen verstehe ich nicht, die 13/10 haben alle einen Preis udn die 16/10 ebenfalls alle einen Preis. Was genau meinst du hier?
Hier mal alle PETG Rohre von Monsoon: PETG Rohre | HardTubes | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Liefertermin überschritten heißt genau..... wir haben einen Liefertermin erhalten und die Ware ist aber bis dahin nicht gekommen. Da haben wir keinen Einfluss drauf. Der Ablauf ist folgender, wir bestellen Ware bei einem Hersteller, der bestätgt die Bestellung und setzt einen Liefertermin den wir im System eintragen. Wenn die Ware bis dahin nicht gekommen ist, dann steht bei dem Artikel "Liefertermin überschritten". Da wir dann auch nicht wissen wann der Kram wirklich kommt.


----------



## mad-onion (17. November 2016)

Aha, also alles Tutti? Die anderen sind Schuld, ist doch gar nicht so schlimm, oder es war höhere Gewalt.. 
Zu den Preisunterschieden muß ich ergänzen dass ich diees Erfahrung vor mehreren Wochen bei der Suche nach Anschraubtüllen für Schläuche gemacht hatte. Aktuell scheinen diese Umstände nicht mehr zu gelten, daher bitte ich um Verzeihung für diese Darstellung. 
Ich habe mich jetzt nochmal im Shop umgesehen und lediglich das hier gefunden.. bewegt sich zwar grötenteils im Centbereicht, aber es ist unterschiedlich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bezieht man noch weitere Händler mit ein, wirds echt grausig, kostet bei euch ein lieferbares sixpack 16/10 in rot knapp unter 40, will der einzige Mitbewerber, der liefern kann schon über 60€, was natürlich keine Kritik an euch ist.

Die Evolution Anschlüsse habt ihr sehr Wohl im Angebot, sogar mit "Neu" und Sonderpreis versehen, wohl aber nur in einer Größe und Farbe, jedoch noch das alte Bild. Die Evo V2 sind zwar auch Push in Anschlüsse, sind aber deutlich höher, haben einen zusätzlichen O-Ring und greifen und halten die Tubes besser, wenn ihr das in eurem Angebot nicht kommuniziert, ist auch die geringe Nachfrage kein Wunder, vor allem wenn nur eine Variante angeboten wird.
Die Evo V1 werden wie gesagt nicht mehr hergestellt oder von Monsoon ausgeliefert. Daher kann der Artikel, wenn er tatsächlich wie beschrieben "Neu" im Sortiment ist, nur V2 sein.

Wenn bei euch beschädigte (wie die Hardtubes) Ware eintrifft, muß sie vor Annahme kontrolliert und evtl. reklamiert, bzw. die Annahme verweigert werden. So macht das jedes Unternehmen, das Warenlieferungen erhält. Im Fall der mir zugesendeten Tubes, wäre die Wiederherstellung der Transportsicherung durch einfaches mit Klebeband fixieren der Verschlußkappen keine Hexerei und durchaus zumutbar gewesen, stattdessen werden die Verschlusskappen einfach lose beigelegt und die Transportischerung ignoriert?

Ob ein Schaden an der Heatgun vorhanden ist, werde ich noch überprüfen.
Wenn eine unzureichende Schutzfunktion der Verpackung schon bekannt ist, sollte es doch möglich sein, dem mit geschicktem Packmitteleinsatz entgegenzuwirken. 

Was die Versandverpackung angeht, liegt der Mangel gleich mehrfach klar bei euch.
Mangel an Arbeitsmaterial in Kombination mit der dadurch entstehenden Verlängerung der Lieferzeit sind eigenverschuldet, vermeidbar und falls es dennoch geschieht, dem Kunden schnellstmöglich mitzuteilen, sowie intern umgehend für Nachschub zu sorgen.
Erst mit einer versandgerechten Versandverpackung ist die Ware dann fachgerecht versandfertig zu machen. Unabhängig vom Auftragswert, Kundenprofil, Temperatur des letzten Kaffes oder was auch immer. 

Sich dann hier auch noch belustigend auf mein Anliegen zu äussern (z.B. Schönheitswettbewerb etc.), eine völlig unzureichende Versandverpackung zu wählen und das mit der (pauschalisierten) Ungeduld der Kunden (auch noch) zu rechtfertigen, ist alles andere als professionell. 

Bei einer vorigen Lieferung habt ihr einen Lieferschein beigelegt, auf dem Artikel aufgeführt wurden, die zwar bestellt, aber nicht im Paket enthalten waren. Das wurde zwar im Nachhinein geregelt, aber insgesamt entsteht ein Eindruck beim Kunden und auch Lesern dieses Threads, den ihr besser vermeidet. 

Beim Durchstöbern im Shop vorhin habe ich bekerkt, dass jetzt doch wieder rote Tubes lieferbar sind, ich hatte nur 2 packs bestellt, da nur 2 lieferbar waren, eigentlich aber 3 gewollt.
Da wäre es nur fair, wenn ihr mir bei einer Bestellung eines dritten 4er Packs aufgrund der Vorkommnisse die Versandkosten erlasst und für eine sichere Verpackung sorgen könntet.

MfG..


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. November 2016)

@ mad-onion
Die Preise schwanken je nach Einkaufspreis was auch vom Wechselkurs abhängig ist, je nachdem aus welchem Land die Ware kommt.  Daher kann es durchaus sein, dass hier die Preise hin und wieder unterschiedlich sind. Dann sind nämlich auch die EK Preise für uns anders, auch wenn der jeweilige Hersteller immer die gleichen Preise anbietet, die wenigsten liefern aus Deuthschland.

Es ist ganz simple, Hersteller liefert Ware, wenn neue Ware dabei ist, schicken sie Bilder ect. mit. Wir machen die Bilder ja nicht selbst sondern übernehmen nur das, was der jeweilige Hersteller in den Datenblättern mitliefert. LIefert er keine neuen Bilder, bleiben die alten drin, denn wir kontrollieren nicht jedes Stück händisch sondern gehen natürlich davon aus, dass wir die richtigen Daten vom Hersteller bekommen. Wir lagern über 150 Tonnen an Ware, mehr als 13.000 unterschiedliche Artikel, das ist logistisch gar nicht möglich alle Bilder selbst zu machen und alles zu prüfen, das macht kein Shop außer bei Eigenmarken oder direkte Vertriebspartner (Generaldistributoren). 
Und n

Wie gesagt, wenn der Hersteller keine vernünftige Verpackung liefert, dann ist es nicht unsere Aufgabe das auch noch auf unsere Kosten zu sichern. Dann muss man als Kunde eben Ware kaufen die eine bessere Verpackung von Haus aus mitbring. Zumal wir die Ansicht vertreten, die Verpackung ist nur ein Schutz, solange die Ware nicht beschädigt ist, dann gibt es auch kein Problem. Alternativ listen wir die Waren aus, ganz einfach. 
Was den Wareneingang betrifft.... ist es ein wenig naiv zu glauben, dass jedes einzelne Produkt ausgepackt und kontrolliert werden kann. Das ist völlig ausgeschlossen und macht auch kein einziger Shop. Dann wäre man den ganzen tag nur mit der Kontrolle beschäftigt. Ich denke man darf erwarte, das der jeweilige Hersteller seine Ware so verpackt, dass sie unbeschädigt bleibt, das schaffen andere ja auch. 

Die Versandverpackung war nicht unzureichend, sie war völlig in Ordnung nur eben nicht so schön anzusehen. Ansonsten wäre es nicht auf die Reise gegangen. Das wir hier ein paar Tage improvisieren mussten war eien Fehlplanung, das ist richtig, dennoch geht hier nichts auf die Reise was nicht sicher verpackt ist. Die Produkte scheinen ja alle ohne Schaden angekommen zu sein. 
Belustigend finde ich das hier nicht, eher sehr verstörend das man sich über uns beschwert was ein Hersteller selbst verbockt und jetzt versucht wird uns in die Schuhe zu schieben. Es ist doch ganz einfach, wenn einem die Verpackung eines Herstellers so wichtig ist und einem dann nicht zusagt, kauft man bei einem anderen Hersteller der einem zufriedener stellt. 



mad-onion schrieb:


> Beim Durchstöbern im Shop vorhin habe ich bekerkt, dass jetzt doch wieder rote Tubes lieferbar sind, ich hatte nur 2 packs bestellt, da nur 2 lieferbar waren, eigentlich aber 3 gewollt.
> Da wäre es nur fair, wenn ihr mir bei einer Bestellung eines dritten 4er Packs aufgrund der Vorkommnisse die Versandkosten erlasst und für eine sichere Verpackung sorgen könntet.
> 
> MfG..



Diese Aussage finde ich ehrlich gesagt dann doch sehr amüsant. Das werde ich nicht mal kommentiren so abwägig ist diese Aussage. 

Ich mache es mal kurz, wenn ihnen das alles nicht zusagt, dann schicken sie die Ware zurück und bestellen in einem anderen Shop ihrer Wahl. Wenn sie davon ausgehen, dass wir als Shop am Ende für die Produkte der Hersteller verantwortlich sind, über deren Qualitativen Zustand, und auch für deren Verpackung verantwortlich sind, dann kann ich ihnen definitiv nicht helfen. Ankreiden kann man uns hier nur, dass wir nicht rechtzeitig die richtigen Kartons für den Versand hier hatten. Dennoch werden die Waren sicher verpackt.


----------



## J4CK3R (22. November 2016)

Hallo 
Kurze Frage:
Gibt es bereits einen Nexxxos GPX für die EVGA 1070/1080 (Haben, soweit ich mich nicht Irre beide das gleiche PCB) und kann ich dort auch die originale Backplate von EVGA verwenden?

Etwas anderes noch, ist das ein bekanntes Problem, dass die Plastik Deckplatte nach 1,5 Jahren leckschlägt und so aussieht? (Kühler wurde nie zerlegt oä.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke& Gruss
Robin


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (22. November 2016)

Ob es für deine Karte im speziellen schon was gibt, kannst du hier checken:

HWConfig - German

Einige 1070/1080 Blöcke sind schon erstellt, aber checke das mal anhand deiner Modellnummer. 

Ich persönlich kenne da nur Metallplatten als Abdeckung. Melde dich mal bitte beim Support deswegen.


----------



## Ozryel (22. November 2016)

Hatte mal das gleiche bei meinen beiden Blöcken 
Einfach den Support anschreiben, mir hat man dann die metalldeckel kostenfrei zugeschickt
Mittlerweile werden die plexideckel nicht mehr verwendet


----------



## J4CK3R (22. November 2016)

Danke

@Ozryel
Ich hab mitlerweile auch die Metallplatte, musste aber bezahlen 
Egal wegen denen 5.-

Danke euch zwei
Robin


----------



## Ozryel (22. November 2016)

Bei mir hats eine Grafikkarte fast zerstört und ich musste einiges machen damit die wieder lief. deshalb war man bei mir vermutlich kulanter

[Sammelthread] Alphacool


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (23. November 2016)

Ist immer ne Fallsache...aber schön das du versorgt bist.


----------



## KempA (4. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
wollte die Tage eine neue VPP755 bestellen. Als ich die Woche geschaut haben schienen die Lager noch voll zu sein. Jetzt steht da eine Lieferzeit von 5-6 Monaten. Ist das en Fehler im Onlineshop?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. Dezember 2016)

Nein, die sind in der Tat ausverkauft. Die nächste LIeferung ist aber schon angekündigt, wird nur leider ein bisschen dauern. Einen genauen Termin wann die wieder reinkommen habe ich noch nicht. Das wird natürlich keine 5-6 Monate dauern XD. Das ist nur ein Platzhalter bis wir einen genauen Termin haben.


----------



## Thaurial (5. Dezember 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> 1. Große Verpackung
> Du hast recht, das ist definitiv bei uns so nicht üblich. Das Problem war einfach, wir hatten die passenden Kartons nicht mehr auf Lager, die sind leer gelaufen weil wir mehr Bestellungen reinbekommen haben als wir gedacht haben. Daher mussten die im Lager bei diesen Verpackungsgrößen ein bisschen improvisieren. Das sieht natürlich sehr unschön aus und ist in der Tat eine Ausnahme :-/ Aber am Ende soll die Ware ja nur heil ankommen, die Verpackung muss ja keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen. Und eine Lieferverzögerung, weil diese Verpackungsgröße grade nicht vorrätig ist, wäre ja auch nicht in deinem Sinne gewesen.
> 
> @Alphacool HeatGun
> Die Verpackung ist eben nur ein Karton. Die Ware ist ja nicht beschädigt (oder?). Blöderweise lassen sich die Kartons sehr leicht eindrücken, das ist tatsächlich ein Fall der auftreten kann. Unschön, aber leider in diesem Fall auch nicht zu ändern. Natürlich könnte man hier einen Besseren Karton nehmen und das edel und perfekt verpacken, dann wäre aber das Produkt auch gleich mal ein paar Euro teurer, was ja auch keiner will.



Ganz ehrlich, von dieser Aussage bin ich enttäuscht.

Der Kunde hat mMn. das recht darauf eine einwandfreie Ware zu erhalten, und muss nicht auf sein Glück hoffen, dass die Packung den Transport überlebt. Auch habe ich mMn das recht eine unbeschädigte Produktverpackung zu erhalten. Bei anderen Händler wird sogar explizit auf einen Mangel hingewiesen, wenn die Produktverpackung beschädigt ist, bei Aquatuning also bei der Lieferung inklusive? 

Für mich kommt das so rüber: "Heul ned, der Inhalt war doch okay (und das beruht nur auf Glück) und sei froh, dass wir Dir überhaupt was geschickt haben, wir hatten nämlich garkeine Versandkartons mehr"

Also ihr seid ein Onlinehändler und der Kunde kann nichts dafür, wenn ihr keine Kartons mehr habt.


----------



## SpatteL (5. Dezember 2016)

Du kannst doch auch einfach zurückschicken, wenn du mit dem Zustand der Verpackung nicht zufrieden bist.


----------



## Thaurial (5. Dezember 2016)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Du kannst doch auch einfach zurückschicken, wenn du mit dem Zustand der Verpackung nicht zufrieden bist.



klar, aber darum geht es ja nicht. Der Kunde zahlt den Preis für eine einwandfreie Ware. Die sollte er auch erhalten. Soll ich alles 2-3x bestellen, damit es 1x verwendbar bei mir ankommt? Ich hatte selbst auch schon stark deformierte Verpackungen und auch minimale defekte und habs darauf beruhen lassen, weil das Teil im Endeffekt verwendbar war, auch mit abgebrochenem Plastik.

Meistens wartet man ja genau auf das bestellte Teil und der ganze PC steht solange - da sind die Erwartungen eben entsprechend groß, das hat natürlich nichts mit AQT zu tun.

Generell finde ich das aber den falschen Weg, sowas würde ich eher von einem Händler aus China erwarten der mit billigst Preisen hantiert.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. Dezember 2016)

@ Thaurial
Dann müssen wir Monsoon auslisten, denn die nehmen ihren Teile nicht zurück wenn nur die Verpackung beschädigt ist. Und wir werden sicherlich nicht auf der Ware sitzen bleiben, dann machen wir ja nur einen Verlust. Wäre das der Bessere Weg? Die Ware war ja offensichtlich nicht beschädigt.


----------



## mad-onion (15. Dezember 2016)

Eine Wichtige Frage hätte ich noch,
ich besitze einen Alphacool GPX A 290 M07 GPU-Kühler.
Auf diesem wollte ich bessere WLP auf der GPU auftragen, Bei der Demontage ist mir mit Schrecken aufgefallen, dass um sämtliche Wärmeleitpads herum Flüssigkeit auf der Platine und am Kühler ist, der rest der Karte jedoch ist normal (trocken).
Kühlmittelaustritt kann ich ausschliessen, da zuvor rotes DP Ultra genutzt wurde, die Flüssigkeit auf der Platine jedoch farblos ist.
 Bedeutet das, dass ich die Pads austauschen muß? Ich habe shonmalim Shop nachgesehen, aber ein Ersatzkit für meinen Kühler nicht gefunden. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie ich das einzeln zusammenstellen soll. 
Wenn ich jetzt einfach alles nur lufttrocknen lasse, wird das Phänomen doch sicher bald wieder auftauchen? 


Bzgl. der Vergangenheit:

Naja, die roten Tubes hatten teilweise kleine Abplatzer an den Rohrenden der offenen Verpackungsseite, aber da man von 91 cm meist nicht die gesamte Streke benötigt habe ich jeweils auf der anderen Seite begonnen. Es wäre sehr schade wenn ihr Monsoon auslistet, denndie Tubes lassen sich "deutlich" besser verarbeiten als die von Alphacool. Ich habe mich nochmal mit Monsoon in Verbindung gesetzt, dort konnte man die hier geschilderten Lieferbedingungen nicht nachvollziehen, hat aber wohl zugegeben, dass die Lieferung austehender Bestellungen noch etwa 14 Tage dauern werde. Ich kenne jetzt das Bestelldatum und Liefertermine aller europäischen Shops, die Monsoon Artikel führen und nach DE versenden würden.  OCUK z.B. hat Ende Oktober bestellt und mußnochmindestenseine Woche warten, bis die Artikel auf die Reise gehen.
Da mir dieTubes ausgingen, bin ich auf eine andere Farbe umgestiegen, diese sind offensichtlich schlanker als die roten und auch in anderer Schutzfolie,weshalb man deutlich mehr von dem UV-Kleber braucht. Dahingehend werde ich mich nochmal mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung setzen, nicht dass das ungewollte Auswirkungen auf die Dichtigkeit/Stabilität der Verbindungen haben kann.. 

Die Heatgun funktioniert, allerdings ist auf Stufe 1 von 3 laut Angaben auf der Verpackung 100°C vorgesehen. Tatsächlich aber kommen da maximal 35°C (3cm Abstand zur Düse, Glas-Fieberthermometer) raus. Schade, denn das wäre optimal für PETG  (Glasteperatur 80°C) 
So muß man eben auf Stufe 2 arbeiten und den besten Abstand auspendeln.



Was die Umgangsformen hier angeht, werde ich ich nicht mehr dazu hinreißen lassen, in diesem Boot mitzufahren.
Ich habe mich mit Nathanael persönlich in Verbindung gesetzt, ihr werdet das dann wahrscheinlich untereinander ausmachen. 
Für die Zukunft wünsche ich mir und allen anderen (potenziellen) Kunden einen freundlicheren Kundenumgang mit dem gebotenen Respekt.

Zum Abschluss noch ein Zitat:

Wenn es ein Geheimnis des Erfolges gibt,
so ist es das:
Den Standpunkt des anderen verstehen
und die Dinge mit "seinen" Augen zu betrachten
(Henry Ford)

In diesem Sinne, ein frohes Fest.


----------



## Flexsist (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage zum Aquatuning Adventskalender.
In den AGBs steht: _Jeder Teilnehmer darf nur einmal am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. Doppelte Teilnahmen werden nachträglich ausgeschlossen.

_Gilt das jetzt für alle 24 oder nur für ein Türchen?
Also ich öffne jeden Tag ein Türchen und hinterlasse meine Email. Ist das nun einmal oder mehrfache Teilnahme? 

MfG


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2016)

@Flexsist
Du kannst an jedem Tag "einmal" Teilnehmen  

@mad-onion
Feucht oder "glänzend"? Letzteres ist normal bei diesen Pads, die brauchst du dann nicht zu tauschen. Wenn sie sich erwärmen, werden die weich und bekommen zwar keine "flüssige" Konsistenz aber eben sehr sehr weiche. Wenn sie dann abkühlen, glänzen die Pads etwas. Wenn man sie anfasst, fühlt sich das leicht "fettig" an. Das betrifft aber fast alle WLP Pads, lediglich die mit viel Silikon bleiben härter und vermeintlich trockener. 

Henry Ford war nach dem Modell T ein Geschäftsmann der seine Firma fast in den Ruin getrieben hat  Wäre es nach ihm gegangen, hätte das Modell T niemals einen Nachfolger erhalten. Erst als der Vorstand ihn mehr oder minder abgesetzt hatte, ging es mit Ford wieder bergauf, ansonsten wäre Ford schon lange vor dem WWII aus der Welt verschwunden  Es gibt dazu interessante Dokumentationen und Bücher. Wenn man sich für wirtschaftliche Geschichte interessiert, ist Henry Ford ein sehr gutes Beispiel wie man aus guten Ideen und Vorsätzen eine große Firma aufbauen kann, aber auch mit starren Ansichten sehr schnell wieder zerstören kann.


----------



## KempA (18. Dezember 2016)

Tut uns Kunden bitte mal den Gefallen und kümmert euch endlich mal um die Performance eures Online-Shops.
Der ist die meiste Zeit wirklich unerträglich langsam. Normalerweise "beschwere" ich mich wegen sowas nicht, aber immer wenn ich bei euch was bestelle kämpfe ich ewig mit eurer Seite


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (19. Dezember 2016)

@KempA
Wir haben einen Serverumzug hinter uns und ja, es läuft noch nicht so rund wie wir wollen.


----------



## Flexsist (20. Dezember 2016)

Moin Moin

Ich bins nochmal 

Ich kann das 20. Türchen vom Aquatuning Adventskalender nicht öffnen, stattdessen werde ich zum _Alphacool Eisbecher DDC 250mm_ weiter geleitet.
Keine Email Eingabe möglich. 

MfG


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (20. Dezember 2016)

Ich gebs weiter...Danke


----------



## Flexsist (20. Dezember 2016)

Immer wieder schön zu sehen wie schnell ihr antwortet. Best Support!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt funktioniert es wieder. Klassischer Fehler..... einfach mal ein Haken vergessen und schon läuft nix mehr


----------



## ACDSee (22. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe 2 Fragen zum "Aquacomputer aqualis D5 150 ml" den ich derzeit verwende.

1. Ich möchte den Wasser-Rücklauf in meinen Aqualis-AGB gern von oben realisieren.
Leider habe ich kein Steigröhrchen oder ähnliches, damit das Wasser vernünftig von oben in den AGB fließen kann.
Kann ich dafür ein "Alphacool Steigröhrchen G1/4 für Coolplex 10 55mm" verwenden oder benötige ich etwas spezielles für die Aqualis-Serie?

2. Mit welcher Befestigung kann ich die AGB-Pumpen-Kombi am besten an einem 140mm-Radiator oder Lüfterplatz befestigen?
Ich habe bereits den "Aquacomputer Befestigungssatz für aqualis D5", kann ich diesen z.B. mit einer Universalhalterung wie der "Alphacool Pumpenbefestigung Universal für 120-140er Lüfter/Radiatoren" kombinieren?


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (22. Dezember 2016)

Das Steigröhrchen sollte gehen...meines Wissens haben die ein 1/4" Gewinde, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher. Da ich noch nicht im Büro arbeite, kann ich leider auch nicht fix mal ins Lager rennen und nachsehen.
Wäre denke besser mal fix beim Support anzurufen.  Kenne leider noch nicht alle Teile auswendig. 

Die Befestigung sollte denke gehen, genug fixpunkte hat sie jedenfalls. Auch da wieder keine 100% sicherheit meinerseits. 



Nebenbei zur Info an alle VPP755 Besitzer:

Das Entfernen des Impeller von der Keramikachse, führt zu einer Überdehnung des oberen Keramik-Spannrings und somit zu dessen Zerstörung!
Die Garantie der Pumpe erlischt nach dem Entfernen!
Wird die Pumpe wieder zusammengesetzt und in Betrieb genommen, löst sich der Spannring, was nicht als Reklamationsgrund anerkannt wird…


----------



## ACDSee (22. Dezember 2016)

Danke erstmal. Ich werds nach Weihnachten bei euch einfach mal auf gut Glück reinbestellen. Kostet jetzt nicht so viel und zur Not wird halt gebohrt


----------



## Flexsist (24. Dezember 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Ich bins nochmal
> 
> ...



Selbe Problem beim 24. Türchen. Nur dieses mal wird man zum _Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/ST - Set _weitergeleitet.
Hat wohl Jemand wieder das Häkchen vergessen.
Wann wird man eigentlich benachrichtigt, sollte man ausgelost worden sein bzw. wann wird denn ausgelost?

MfG und Frohe Weihnachten

Flexsist


----------



## sh4sta (24. Dezember 2016)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Wann wird man eigentlich benachrichtigt, sollte man ausgelost worden sein bzw. wann wird denn ausgelost?
> 
> MfG und Frohe Weihnachten
> 
> Flexsist



Im Januar wird ausgelost und Dir auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.

greetz


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (25. Dezember 2016)

Jap, wird alles in Ruhe zum jahreswechsel passieren. Direkt nach Neujahr düst Eddy nach Las vegas zur CES, und ich habe in der Zeit noch Urlaub, für meinen privaten Umzug.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch schöne (rest) Feiertage und einen guten Start in 2017.


----------



## SpatteL (25. Dezember 2016)

Was war denn nun hinter dem 24. Türchen?
Das ging ja gestern nicht.


----------



## Flexsist (26. Dezember 2016)

Hinter dem Türchen war _Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/ST - Set.
_Allerdings war die Teilnahme an dem Tag auf Grund des oben genannten Problems nicht möglich. Würde mich auch mal interessieren wie das nun gehandhabt wird.
Entweder rückwirkende Teilnahme ermöglichen oder entschädigen würde ich sagen.


Edit: Jahreswechsel-Rakete(n), also so als Animation auf der Aquatuning Seite, als Ersatz für das 24. Türchen? 

MfG


----------



## Skaugen (29. Dezember 2016)

Wann ist denn (ungefähr) der Umzug ins neue Gebäude abgeschlossen?


----------



## SpiritZ (30. Dezember 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren.

Habe am Montag um 0 Uhr bestellt und das Paket wurde immer noch nicht verschickt


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. Januar 2017)

@ Flexsist
Ich hab für den 24.12 einige hundert Teilnehmer. Da scheint nur in einem bestimmten Zeitraum das Türchen nicht funktioniert zu haben. Teilnehmer haben wir mehr als genug. Die wurden auch schon ausgelost und kontaktiert. 



@Umzug
Der ist jetzt eigentlich vorbei und mittlerweile sind die Versandzeiten wieder im normalen Rahmen, wenn auch nicht perfekt. Wer noch auf sein Paket wartet, sollte anrufen. Es gibt einige Bestellungen bei denen wir ein Lagerfehlbestand haben, daher wird nicht ausgeliefert. Ich hab aktuell leider keinen Überblick welche Produkte das genau betrifft und wer davon betroffen ist. Daher bitte einfach anrufen oder ein Ticket schreiben.


----------



## Flexsist (3. Januar 2017)

> @ Flexsist
> Ich hab für den 24.12 einige hundert Teilnehmer. Da scheint nur in einem  bestimmten Zeitraum das Türchen nicht funktioniert zu haben. Teilnehmer  haben wir mehr als genug. Die wurden auch schon ausgelost und  kontaktiert.



Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben, bei einem Freund und mir ging es von morgens bis nachts nicht. Also garnicht. 24 Stunden. Wir haben es immer wieder versucht.


----------



## SpatteL (3. Januar 2017)

Habe auch ein paar mal rein geschaut, schade.
Eine E-Mail habe ich auch nicht bekommen, da stimmt doch etwas nicht xD.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (3. Januar 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben, bei einem Freund und mir ging es von morgens bis nachts nicht. Also garnicht. 24 Stunden. Wir haben es immer wieder versucht.



Da kann ich dir nicht helfen. Fakt ist, es haben Leute daran Teilgenommen und nicht wenige. Das es Ausfälle gab, kann ich an den Zeiten der eingegangenen Mails sehen. Z.b. lief es von 0 -2 Uhr Morgens einwandfrei. Danach leider immer wieder mit Unterbrechungen. Woran es lag, wissen wir aber nicht.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (25. Januar 2017)

Kleine Prototypen Vorschau....Meinungen etc. erwünscht solang sie Sachlich bleiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (25. Januar 2017)

AquatuningMatthias schrieb:


> Kleine Prototypen Vorschau....Meinungen etc. erwünscht solang sie Sachlich bleiben.
> https://abload.de/img/img_20170124_150512_rlvxwh.jpg



Super finde ich jedoch die Möglichkeit der seitlichen Anschlüsse. Aktuell schaut das ganze jedoch noch nicht wirklich optisch eigenständig  aus, sondern mehr wie ein Bitspower Dual Pump-top mit aufgeschraubter  Metallplatte.
Insbesondere das Logo-Top empfinde ich hier als unpassend/nicht gelungen. Wäre der Untergrund des Logos ebenfalls transparent, könnte man das "alphacool"-Logo mit einer LED in Wunschfarbe beleuchten.
Optisch richtig genial wäre Echtglas mit graviertem Logo, sowas gibt es meines wissens im Bereich der Wasserkühlung noch nicht, würde aber den aktuellen Gehäusetrend aufgreifen.
 Wenn die Metalloptik gewünscht ist, sollte das komplette Pump-top einen Metallrahmen in der gleichen Farbe erhalten, um das Design konsequent fortzusetzen. Dann ist die Sache eigenständig. Ließe sich das Ganze auch abschrauben, können modder das Teil auch lackieren oder das Marketing kann zusätzliche Wunschfarben anbieten.

mfg


----------



## leon676 (25. Januar 2017)

Wie siehts mit der Lautstärke aus?
Habe gehört, dass Dual Tops diesbezüglich sowieso schon deutlich lauter sind und dann auch noch aus Plexi? Wird bestimmt wirklich geil aussehen, auch wenn ich das undurchsichtig Logo hier ebenfalls als störend empfinde, besonders da ich Pumpen in Plexiglas ja wenn auch präsentieren will und dann stört das Logo, besonders in undurchsichtig natürlich total. 
Wie gesagt die größten Sorgen mache ich mir hierbei aber eher wegen der Lautstärke...
Die vielfalt der Anschlüsse ist natürlich top, da man diese ja auch gut für Beleuchtungsmodule nutzen kann!


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (26. Januar 2017)

Ist wie gesagt ein Prototyp. ich selbst finde da Plexi im Deckel auch passender und wird es final wohl mit Plexi geben. Und nein, Design ist komplett anders als bei BP wobei man da auch nicht ewig viele Optionen hat. Sobald das Top bei mir ist, mache ich mal Pumpen dran und ein paar Bilder mit Wasser drin. So kann man sich das besser vorstellen. 

Lautstärke macht sowas keine Probs. Ich selbst habe in diversen Projekten schon DualTops von BP verbaut...alles gut. Man lässt die Pumpen ja nur zum entlüften auf Vollgas drehen, und selbst da hat man eher das Pfeifen durch die Hohe Drehzahl. Ein dickes Messing/Kupfer Top hätte allerdings auch was...da gebe ich euch Recht.


----------



## Spacebone (27. Mai 2017)

Ich komme nicht auf eure website und kann aquasuite nicht aktivieren. serverprobleme ?


----------



## TSchaK (28. Mai 2017)

Spacebone schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht auf eure website und kann aquasuite nicht aktivieren. serverprobleme ?


Ich nehme an du meinst aquacomputer, schreibst hier aber an aquatuning... 

Bei aquacomputer komm ich auch nicht auf die Seite. ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-T700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spacebone (28. Mai 2017)

Server sind seit freitag down habe jetzt erstmal 2016 version ohne aktivierung damit die aquastream xt  richtig läuft.


----------



## Thaurial (30. Mai 2017)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du meinst aquacomputer, schreibst hier aber an aquatuning...
> 
> Bei aquacomputer komm ich auch nicht auf die Seite. ..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T700 mit Tapatalk





Spacebone schrieb:


> Server sind seit freitag down habe jetzt erstmal 2016 version ohne aktivierung damit die aquastream xt  richtig läuft.



Du hast den Text über Diur aber schon gelesen, oder?


----------



## Marv911 (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo, ich habe gestern Vormittag eine Mail erhalten, dass meine Sendung an den Versand übergeben wurde und ich nach 21 Uhr die Sendungsnummer erhalte. Das ist jedoch bisher nicht passiert, heißt das, dass die Sendung noch nicht zu mir unterwegs ist?
Die Bestellnummer lautet: 10315476


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

das kann in der Tat sein. Die Mail mit der Nummer geht raus, sobald der Versanddienstleister dein Paket gescannt hat.


----------



## Xaphyr (2. September 2017)

Hallo auch,

was ist eigentlich mit der Eiswolf GPX Pro für die GTX 1080ti?
Wird die irgendwann in diesem Jahr wieder erhältlich sein?


----------



## Xaphyr (7. Februar 2018)

Kurze Frage, kann man sich auch einen NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator als "Eiswolf ready" zusenden lassen, sprich vorgefüllt und mit Schnellkupplungen versehen?


----------



## Rarek (14. Februar 2018)

mal ne Frage zu diesem guten stück hier: 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtulle 90deg drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel | 13/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


hat die ein 4mm oder 5 mm Gewinde?
Beschreibung sagt 4 und die Details sagen 5... 

und wenn es 5mm sind - ihr auch welche mit 4mm Gewinde? (hab nen Koolance Sensor, welcher explizit 4mm haben will...)


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Februar 2018)

Der Thread ist offenbar verwaist...


----------



## Rarek (23. Februar 2018)

anscheinend... 

ich habe mir mittlerweile mit Distanzringen ausgeholfen, dadurch hat sich meine Frage zwar erledigt, ne antwort wäre aber trotzdem gut gewesen


----------



## daddynet (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo Aquatuning - Support,

da ich seit Monaten, auf meine Anfrage über das Kontakt-Formular bei acool = Alphacool, keine Antwort bekommen habe, möchte ich mich vertrauensvoll an Sie wenden.

Ich habe zwei Radiatoren, und zwar:

1 x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper X-Flow 420mm, und den, 
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper X-Flow 240mm,

gekauft.

Nun zu meiner folgenden Frage:

Muss ich die Radiatoren vor dem Einsatz, zum Beispiel mit Spülmittel, vorreinigen, oder ist die Vorreinigung bereits ab Werk durchgeführt worden?

Diese Information habe ich über verschiedene Foren gehört, in Beziehung zu Lötfett, etc...

Ich hoffe Sie können mir eine "definitive" Antwort geben.

MfG Daddynet


----------



## Rarek (22. Juli 2018)

daddynet schrieb:


> Hallo Aquatuning - Support,
> 
> da ich seit Monaten, auf meine Anfrage über das Kontakt-Formular bei acool = Alphacool, keine Antwort bekommen habe, möchte ich mich vertrauensvoll an Sie wenden.
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar nicht vom Support, aber bei Netzradiatoren, wie du sie hast, kann ich sagen, dass sie grundsätzlich _nicht_ vorgespült o.ä. sind.

Hierbei kann ich dir folgendes ans Herz legen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../139944-howto-wasserkuehlung-reinigen.html#a3


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juli 2018)

Habe die selben Radiatoren verbaut, habe meine auch durchgespült.
Sichtbar kam da jetzt nichts raus, aber lieber sicherheitshalber mal durchspülen dann hat man später kein Ärgernis das was im Wasser herum schwebt.


----------



## Gruetze (19. September 2018)

Moin Moin,  
Ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich glaube, das ich hier passende Antworten bekomme. Nach meinem Kauf einer Laing DDC 1T Pumpe und dem USB Poweradjust 3 (Standart)  sind bei mir ein paar "Fehler" aufgetreten und daraus sind dann Fragen entstanden. 

Die 1T ist eine DC Pumpe,  also nur über die Spannung Regelbar.  Mit dem Poweradjust,  kann  ich sie also regeln. 

Meine Frage:
Ich habe die Drehzahl auf 40% gestellt bei dem Programm Aquasuite.  Dieses ist zum einstellen des Poweradjust.  Nur meine Pumpe läuft weiter auf 100%.

Ich habe alles korrekt angeschlossen. Worin liegt der Fehler? Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------

